# Lounge > General >  Pet peeves that should be pet peeves

## speedog

In opposition to baygirl's "Pet Peeves That Shouldn't Be Pet Peeves" thread,I present "pet peeves that should be pet peeves".

To start, clean the snow off of your vehicle and this means your windows too. No, what your wipers clear off is not enough. No, it means scraping all side windows clear. NO, it doesn't mean the air moving over your vehicle while you drive is adequate for said snow removal. No, leaving your lights covered with ice/snow/crud is not cool.

Just buy a f%@king snow brush - $1.99 plus $0.10GST will get you the base model at Canadian Tire. Hell, put on gloves/mitts and a winter coat and push that white shit off of your vehicle with your arm - even that's more adequate than doing nothing at all.

edit: flame suit is on for the eventual HF rant against myself, it's inevitable.

----------


## A790

When people think that freedom of speech means freedom to say whatever you want without reprisal.

People that chew with their mouth open.

Inconsiderate drivers.

People that get easily offended by every little thing.

Third-wave feminists (similar to the above point I suppose).

----------


## Disoblige

People who clip their nails in the office. Stop it, do it at home or something you goof.

----------


## E46..sTyLez

FOB Asians that slurp their Pho...and pretty much any other food. Horrible. 
However, I accept it because Pho is delicious.

----------


## blindsight

.

----------


## E46..sTyLez

> _Originally posted by speedog_ 
> *In opposition to baygirl's &quot;Pet Peeves That Shouldn't Be Pet Peeves&quot; thread,I present &quot;pet peeves that should be pet peeves&quot;.
> 
> To start, clean the snow off of your vehicle and this means your windows too. No, what your wipers clear off is not enough. No, it means scraping all side windows clear. NO, it doesn't mean the air moving over your vehicle while you drive is adequate for said snow removal. No, leaving your lights covered with ice/snow/crud is not cool.
> 
> Just buy a f%@king snow brush - $1.99 plus $0.10GST will get you the base model at Canadian Tire. Hell, put on gloves/mitts and a winter coat and push that white shit off of your vehicle with your arm - even that's more adequate than doing nothing at all.
> 
> edit: flame suit is on for the eventual HF rant against myself, it's inevitable.*



I tend to agree, BUT I have been known to leave a small layer of snow on the car because I'm not going to scrub my clearcoat with a horse hair like brush.

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by blindsight_ 
> *People who repeat threads - http://forums.beyond.ca/st/269717/pe...s-mega-thread/*



So you'd rather me bump an almost 5 year old thread and get flamed for that then? I did a cursory search back for 1 year and didn't find any relative threads (other then Toma's specific one) and thougth it would be best to create a new thread - sorry to have offended you.

----------


## blindsight

.

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by blindsight_ 
> *You started the pet peeve thread, I just listed one... *



Then you're going to get quite annoyed with a fair number of beyond users in a very short time - btw, welcome to beyond.

----------


## Chantastic

When people don't have the common courtesy to shake the snow or mud off their shoes when they get into your car. 

Even worse: when people have the courtesy to do so, but instead of clicking their feet together outside of your car, they bang their feet along your side skirt.

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by blindsight_ 
> * 
> 
> You started the pet peeve thread, I just listed one... *



New pet peeve: people who go out of their way to be dicks on a public forum.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## lilmira

> _Originally posted by Chantastic_ 
> *When people don't have the common courtesy to shake the snow or mud off their shoes when they get into your car. 
> 
> Even worse: when people have the courtesy to do so, but instead of clicking their feet together outside of your car, they bang their feet along your side skirt.*



I was thinking above the second point when I was reading the first. 
How does that make it better? Think McFly! Think!

Somewhat similar, at the skihill, instead of packing his snowboard back into his bag on the ground, buddy tried to do it in my trunk and dropped his board onto my bumper. Excellent, now I don't have snow in my trunk, just a dent on my bumper. 
 :Bang Head:

----------


## blindsight

.

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by blindsight_ 
> *People who contradict themselves? *



lol you win this round  :ROFL!:

----------


## Graham_A_M

People who are obnoxiously loud when talking on the phone, as if its their goal to let everybody know in the office or where ever of EXACTLY what their talking about. 

Its like, god will you STFU.  :Bang Head:

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by E46..sTyLez_ 
> *I tend to agree, BUT I have been known to leave a small layer of snow on the car because I'm not going to scrub my clearcoat with a horse hair like brush.*



 Then you're doing it all wrong - beyond ballers park inside everywhere all the time.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by E46..sTyLez_ 
> * 
> 
> I tend to agree, BUT I have been known to leave a small layer of snow on the car because I'm not going to scrub my clearcoat with a horse hair like brush.*



Soft tip brushes are widely available.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I only have hated parking 5 days a week, but it does lead me to be a bit lazy when brushing snow off the roof of my truck. I still get the windows nice and clean though.

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *I only have hated parking 5 days a week, but it does lead me to be a bit lazy when brushing snow off the roof of my truck. I still get the windows nice and clean though.*



Better than this I hope and I did see fools like this in the CoC this weekend...

----------


## gqmw

I don't see anything wrong with this...lights are clear and windshield is clear...  :dunno:  




> _Originally posted by speedog_ 
> * 
> Better than this I hope and I did see fools like this in the CoC this weekend...
> 
> *

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by gqmw_ 
> *I don't see anything wrong with this...lights are clear and windshield is clear...  
> 
> *



But different if you are on the highway and leave the chance for it to fly at a vehicle behind you. 

And on that note Gravel Trucks who don't cover their load  :Whipped:

----------


## Type_S1

who cares? it will fly off after 30 seconds and life goes on. Lmao...it's just water...do you get mad at the sky for raining!?

----------


## sabad66

> _Originally posted by Type_S1_ 
> *who cares? it will fly off after 30 seconds and life goes on. Lmao...it's just water...do you get mad at the sky for raining!?*



 :Werd!:  
I do windows, lights, mirrors and leave everything else if it's -10 or colder. Ain't nobody got time for that

----------


## speedog

Not Calgary, but from Buffalo, NY in the past day...

 

Really? So when he has to do an emergency stop or even a normal stop and all that snow goes flying forward obscuring his vision and preventing him from seeing the vehicle in front of him anymore, then what? This isn't rocket science, is it?

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## FraserB

> _Originally posted by speedog_ 
> *Not Calgary, but from Buffalo, NY in the past day...
> 
>  
> 
> Really? So when he has to do an emergency stop or even a normal stop and all that snow goes flying forward obscuring his vision and preventing him from seeing the vehicle in front of him anymore, then what? This isn't rocket science, is it?*



I'd like for him have to emergency stop for a pedestrian and have that mountain go flying into the person walking across the road. Would make for classic YouTube.

----------


## snowcat

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> * 
> 
> I'd like for him have to emergency stop for a pedestrian and have that mountain go flying into the person walking across the road. Would make for classic YouTube.*



Stop for a jaywalker, the one and only time, just for a huge mound of snow to hit them at 50 KM and knock them over.

Gold.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Binge watching a show on Netflix, and having to ffwd through the opening credits every damn time.

----------


## Tezzating

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> *Binge watching a show on Netflix, and having to ffwd through the opening credits every damn time.*



 :Werd!:

----------


## Disoblige

When people make a bet with you, and don't pay up when they lose.
Like seriously, I don't want to remind you more than once. If you lose, pay up. Don't act like you're too busy and forgot because you're a cheapass.

----------


## The_Penguin

> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *People who clip their nails in the office. Stop it, do it at home or something you goof.*



Holy shit yes. WTF? Why do people think this is even remotely acceptable? I used to work with a guy that did his TOENAILS, several times a week. Shudder!

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by gqmw_ 
> *I don't see anything wrong with this...lights are clear and windshield is clear...  
> 
> *



LOL..drive behind this idiot and watch your windshield get hit with a giant snowball. It will probably scare the shit out of you.

----------


## speedog

So nice to see those great drivers out there that only clear as much snow from their vehicles as their wipers will manage.

Better yet, the young Caucasian lad who give me the finger this morning because I waited for him at an intersection - apparently I was supposed to use either my Spidey senses or Superman xray vision to see that he had his snow covered signal light on.

----------


## speedog

So another one today in traffic - turning left onto EB 64th Ave. NE from SB Centre St. and ended up behind a young Asian lady in an Acuta coupe of some type. Light goes green and there she remains not moving up into the intersection. Traffic clears in the NB lanes and she still sits behind the E-W crosswalk waiting for vehicles over half a block away.

Never the less, I'm left wondering what they teach in driving schools as decades ago I was taught to pull up into the intersection when the light went green and you were turning left. Problem is I see so many drivers who sit behind the crosswalk when turning left which just messes up traffic flow IMHO - is this what is taught these days, to not pull forward into the intersection?

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by speedog_ 
> *Asian lady story*



Well what if she gets smoked by the cars on 64th going WB sitting at the red light?!?!  :Shock:  
Or maybe she needs to make a 78 point turn before she can make one left  :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by speedog_ 
> *So another one today in traffic - turning left onto EB 64th Ave. NE from SB Centre St. and ended up behind a young Asian lady in an Acuta coupe of some type. Light goes green and there she remains not moving up into the intersection. Traffic clears in the NB lanes and she still sits behind the E-W crosswalk waiting for vehicles over half a block away.*



Is your car not equipped with a horn? :P

----------


## speedog

Yupp, didn't make no difference to her.

----------


## Dumbass17

Anything related to 'the Chive' website

I DESPISE any variation of 'keep calm, chive on'. Yes, I look at the website but the stickers/t-shirts/decals/anything product related drive me absolutely mental.

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *
> Is your car not equipped with a horn? :P*



In my experience, most Asians can't hear horns. Or see flashing highbeams.

----------


## E46..sTyLez

> _Originally posted by Dumbass17_ 
> *Anything related to 'the Chive' website
> 
> I DESPISE any variation of 'keep calm, chive on'. Yes, I look at the website but the stickers/t-shirts/decals/anything product related drive me absolutely mental.*



I agree with this one. The chive cult following is hilarious.

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by E46..sTyLez_ 
> * 
> 
> I agree with this one. The chive cult following is hilarious.*



 :Werd!:

----------


## xnvy

^I'm totally fine with The Chive. The only people that I know are really into it are these two girls  :Love:  

IDK what it is about that site but daaammmmnnnnn...

----------


## BavarianBeast

Whenever I come up to a stop light and there is two lanes, I will take the left lane if I am going straight so if anybody comes up behind me, they can turn right without waiting for the light to turn green. It pisses the living shit out of me when you approach a light that has an empty left lane, and some doorknob is sitting in the right lane blocking everybody who wants to turn right..

----------


## lilmira

I hate people who only signal to turn left when the light turns green. 
You stop behind them thinking that they'll go straight, light turns green then they signal. Now you are stuck because the curb lane is filled with traffic, thanks buddy.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> _Originally posted by lilmira_ 
> *I hate people who only signal to turn left when the light turns green. 
> You stop behind them thinking that they'll go straight, light turns green then they signal. Now you are stuck because the curb lane is filled with traffic, thanks buddy.*



 :Werd!:   :Werd!:   :Werd!:  If I have a feeling someone's gonna do that (me being 2nd car), and it's a common frequent intersection of ppl turning left... I'd leave space to move right if that happens. (reason why I wouldn't wait at right lane red light; cause I'm self righteous don't wanna cock block someone that's truly going to make a right turn, and it's one of those streets where there're going to be residential cars parked on the right)

Relating to this... you and opposite traffic going to turn left... you approach with your left signal on; opposite doesn't. (same concept, except opposite traffic)... In some cases, I'll turn my left signal off too and yeah, if I have to, I'll legit go straight. Most time once you turn off your left signal, opposite traffic will turn theirs on. (not to get flamed, this is night time, where there's only yourself and the opposite traffic, nobody behind me; hence people are just too fucking lazy)


Same with if you're at a stop sign turning left. Traffic coming from your left side could had signaled they're making a right turn where you are coming out from.

----------


## Dumbass17

not sure if this was posted, but anyone turning and not signaling. even if you're in a dedicated turn lane (ex, advanced left turn) still throw on your left signal. If i'm on coming traffic and not familar with the intersection, I might now know you're turning left!

----------


## dubhead

People who don't turn on their lights in snowstorms. I drove down to from Edmonton the other Friday when the roads where total shit and pretty much no one had their lights on. I absolutely love rolling up on cars that appear out of blowing snow just in front of me bonus points for the person I saw who felt the need to have their hazards on but not to actually turn on their lights.

Other highlights from the Calgary- Revelstoke part of that day:
1. watching a Camry passing and plowing a foot of snow in the left lane through Banff to obviously end up in the ditch, average speed through this section was 70-80 Km/hr not sure what their big hurry was.
2. Almost getting in a head on with a truck coming down the wrong side of the divided bit west of the weigh scales west of Golden, on the plus side the shot of adrenalin kept any drowsiness away for the last hour of the drive.

----------


## Disoblige

Bump.

Stay the fuck home if you're sick and sniffling every 2 seconds.
Don't care how "important" your job is in the office. Having tons of meetings with other people when you're sick is called being an asshole.

Oh and flakers. Have no time for that shit.

----------


## SKR

Adults who say shit like butthurt. It's something a kid would say and it's fucking weird to see an adult say or write it.

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by SKR_ 
> *Adults who say shit like butthurt. It's something a kid would say and it's fucking weird to see an adult say or write it.*



To me, 'my bad' would fall into this category.

----------


## NoPulp

1. Chewing tobacco. I hate being around people constantly spitting on the ground, or filling a clear bottle. 

2. Vaping. I haven't had an issue in awhile, but it was bad in school. Blowing smoke in someone's face while studying, eating, or even in a classroom isn't cool. I actually just think the whole vaping culture is ridiculous and douche-y. I know a vaper will be offended, too bad. Don't waste your time arguing.

3. Countless driver and traffic design ones I'm too lazy to explain. 

4. Fake redneck/cowboy/hunter.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by NoPulp_ 
> *
> 
> 4. Fake redneck/cowboy/hunter.*



Fuck me. Yes. I work up north in the field and it's all I know out there. Lifted truck driving, stacks, with a Monster decal and a reindeer decal, wearing a tree camouflage jacket and cowboy boots living downtown edmonton.

Dude, you grew up in the suburbs, your family grew up in the suburbs, you aren't and will never be a cowboy. I can't stand that shit.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Girls that are on again off again and suddenly ignore you at a point when you have no idea why.

Women...

----------


## ExtraSlow

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> * 
> 
> Fuck me. Yes. I work up north in the field and it's all I know out there. Lifted truck driving, stacks, with a Monster decal and a reindeer decal, wearing a tree camouflage jacket and cowboy boots living downtown edmonton.
> 
> Dude, you grew up in the suburbs, your family grew up in the suburbs, you aren't and will never be a cowboy. I can't stand that shit.*



 Do you hate guys who wear skate shoes who don't own a skateboard? 

I don't get this one. I have a hard time getting worked up over the clothing people wear.

----------


## Xtrema

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> * Do you hate guys who wear skate shoes who don't own a skateboard?*



» Click image for larger version

Drives an Accord.

----------


## A790

People that begin their arguments/counter-arguments with "Obviously you lack the ability to comprehend..." or "your inability to..." or "your reading comprehension needs work..." and so on.

I've been guilty of this a lot.

It's a stupid fucking argument that just makes you sound like a twat.

"When everyone you meet is an asshole, chances are that you're the asshole."

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by Xtrema_ 
> * 
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> Drives an Accord.*



And how many people do you think buy the Ferrari Pumas who drive a Ferrari?

Also lol A790 thats Toma syndrome.

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> *Also lol A790 thats Toma syndrome.*



Nah man, that's "arguing online syndrome".

I've been guilty of it a lot in the past and I'm trying not to resort to such stupidity when I get into conversations with people online.  :Frown:

----------


## killramos

True Story

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> * Do you hate guys who wear skate shoes who don't own a skateboard? 
> 
> I don't get this one. I have a hard time getting worked up over the clothing people wear.*



Tse not the clothing that bothers me. It's the personal that they're trying to achieve by being a fake cowboy. All of those things just contribute to it.

I'm a city boy living in a small town and the last thing I'll be doing is trying to be like the other Douches that are like that here.

----------


## Swank

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> * And how many people do you think buy the Ferrari Pumas who drive a Ferrari?*



That's the only Ferrari I can afford  :ROFL!:  

People who don't understand the difference between honesty, sugar-coating, and tact. Oh and adding "Just sayin'" after running your mouth only makes me want to stab you in the neck a little bit more.

----------


## Unknown303

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *
> &quot;When everyone you meet is an asshole, chances are that you're the asshole.&quot;*



I came to terms with this long ago.

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by NoPulp_ 
> *
> 4. Fake redneck/cowboy/hunter.*



I rarely wear my "work" clothes any more or my dress hat (still have it) but I will never under any circumstances wear them during stampede.

Difference being, I actually grew up and worked farms, but since I have been living in town, I have assimilated...

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> *I have assimilated...*



ONE OF US, ONE OF US

----------


## HiTempguy1

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *People that begin their arguments/counter-arguments with &quot;Obviously you lack the ability to comprehend...&quot; or &quot;your inability to...&quot; or &quot;your reading comprehension needs work...&quot; and so on.
> 
> I've been guilty of this a lot.
> 
> It's a stupid fucking argument that just makes you sound like a twat.
> 
> &quot;When everyone you meet is an asshole, chances are that you're the asshole.&quot;*



I think we would get along a lot better IRL then online.  :thumbs up:

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> *
> 
> I rarely wear my &quot;work&quot; clothes any more or my dress hat (still have it) but I will never under any circumstances wear them during stampede.
> 
> Difference being, I actually grew up and worked farms, but since I have been living in town, I have assimilated...*



Lol, being a farmer myself, I never wear anything asides from some carhart work jeans that would ever give it away, even then, it's very rare. I hate stampede with every fiber in my body, seeing these goofs in their cowboy attire, it's like... Fuck off... really? I have more credentials to wear the full outfit then do 99.9% of the others in that attire, yet I still don't. Drives me nuts. IDK, always been a serious pet peeve of mine.

----------


## know1edge

.

----------


## Graham_A_M

^ sweet, back at it yet again. High school here we come.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Fuck off already. 

 :thumbs up:

----------


## killramos

You people who get so mad at people who want to have some fun for a week a year and celebrate western heritage, must suck to have so much cynicism in your blood.

If only your high standards of dress provided as much money to Calgary's economy as the stampede does every year.

tl;dr Get over it and go on vacation to BC for a week every July like every other Calgarian does  :ROFL!: 

also a big  :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:  to our resident sommelier  :Drama:

----------


## R154

oh burn.

----------


## know1edge

.

----------


## Unknown303

I just hate everybody for everything they do.

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by Unknown303_ 
> *I just hate everybody for everything they do.*



It's not racist if you hate everyone equally.

----------


## Graham_A_M

:ROFL!:  Oh my, wow. Yes Burnsville: population me.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Cute. I'm a 1st year sommelier, quite a huge difference from that from a full fledged one. Probably the 10th time bringing this up, as it's a fucking endlessly repeating record with you small group of bored hecklers. You, R154 or whatever the fuck his name is... the same idiotic shit on repeat. 
Yes.... let's do this yet again shall we? Obviously it just never gets old, so let's bring it up yet again. 
In the evenings I took a 1st year Sommilier course at Sait, like most people with courses they dont use any more over time? I forgot quite the bulk of what was said in that course as it was well over a year from when i passed that course and made that post, probably closer to two years at that point.... yes... I made a fucking mistake.... wow.... madness isn't it? You mean people actually make mistakes on beyond? Does that actually happen?  :Bang Head:  
Yeah it sure did. I made a mistake and posted some rather stupid things that I've come to regret. Bit difficult to remember all the things that was once learned but never applied, since I'm not at all a wine drinker...

But that's okay. As that one post will never be forgotten, instead this one will and we'll play this stupid song and dance all over again, wow is this ever fun.  :facepalm:

----------


## R154

oh burn.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

We need some beyond boxing matches.

----------


## 03ozwhip

Lolol must have missed that one. Anyways, I want talking about just the stampede, clearly in my post it says nothing about the stampede, it's my pet peeve.

I'm sure it offends some of you homos, he'll some of my closest friends are in this category, but really, it won't be the first or the last time I've offended people on here or have been offended myself lol

----------


## bjstare

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> * Oh my, wow. Yes Burnsville: population me.  Cute. I'm a 1st year sommelier, quite a huge difference from that from a full fledged one. Probably the 10th time bringing this up, as it's a fucking endlessly repeating record with you small group of bored hecklers. You, R154 or whatever the fuck his name is... the same idiotic shit on repeat. 
> Yes.... let's do this yet again shall we? Obviously it just never gets old, so let's bring it up yet again. 
> In the evenings I took a 1st year Sommilier course at Sait, like most people with courses they dont use any more over time? I forgot quite the bulk of what was said in that course as it was well over a year from when i passed that course and made that post, probably closer to two years at that point.... yes... I made a fucking mistake.... wow.... madness isn't it? You mean people actually make mistakes on beyond? Does that actually happen?  
> Yeah it sure did. I made a mistake and posted some rather stupid things that I've come to regret. Bit difficult to remember all the things that was once learned but never applied, since I'm not at all a wine drinker...
> 
> But that's okay. As that one post will never be forgotten, instead this one will and we'll play this stupid song and dance all over again, wow is this ever fun. *



Did it ever occur to you that one of the reasons people keep bringing it up, is because it guarantees a response like this from you every time?

 :ROFL!:

----------


## Graham_A_M

^ I'm just tired of it. It's like routinely flogging a dead horse that's been dead and long gone for a couple of years now. Like really? This shit again?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Discussing something regarding the stampede and still... "let's all gather around folks and flog that old horse again, since you know, that's always exciting"  :Bang Head:

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> *I'm a 1st year sommelier, quite a huge difference from that from a full fledged one.*



But even now you're full of shit.

1st year sommelier? Neither ISG nor WSET courses are structured in such a way that you'd be classified in years.

----------


## R154

oh burn.

----------


## speedog

Fuck, I didn't even know there was such a thing as a sommelier until I found out about it here in the beyond forums - it's amazing how much more enriched my life is now. I think I'll go take a shit now.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

You guys should watch the movie Somm on Netflix haha. Pretty interesting actually. I was truly impressed with what they could do by the end of it.

----------


## know1edge

.

----------


## Penguin_Racecar

My pet peeve is when people that get called out on their incompetence on the internet and get all butthurt instead of just saying "my bad" and keeping calm and chiving on.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by Penguin_Racecar_ 
> *My pet peeve is when people that get called out on their incompetence on the internet and get all butthurt instead of just saying &quot;my bad&quot; and keeping calm and chiving on.*



Whoa, "my bad" is speedogs pet peeve, watch it.

----------


## killramos

Didn't he try to convince us that different flavours in wines come from them adding berries and spices to the casks while they aged and fermented? Oh and adding sugar lol

Pretty hard to jump from i forgot a few things to literally pulling lies out of your ass.

for anyone who actually wants to learn:

https://www.finevintageltd.com/wine-courses/Calgary/

WSET certified

----------


## lint

Stop picking on Graham_A_M, after all he's extremely intelligent (his IQ is 138, Einstein's was 140 for example), but thanks to VICIOUS A.D.D and a few other things, math, physics, technical science & chemistry and wine were never his strong suits. 

http://forums.beyond.ca/st/383936/lo...teacher-tutor/




> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> *Im extremely intelligent (my IQ is 138, Einstein's was a 140 for example), but thanks to VICIOUS A.D.D. and a few other things, math, physics, technical science &; chemistry was never my strong suit. 
> *



Also, his heart is bottomless, he is hopelessly selfless, and with how smart his family is, he would absolutely make a brilliant parent. 

http://forums.beyond.ca/showthread.p...postid=4335803




> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> *Given how bottomless my heart is, how smart we are as a family and how hopelessly self-less I am, I know Id make an absolutely brilliant parent, but its just not what I ever (EVER) wanted to do with my life, so why voluntarily go down a path I dont want to take? 
> *



It's a testament to his greatness that in spite of all his gifts, he can remain so humble.

----------


## killramos

to quote R154

Oh Burn

----------


## max_boost

:ROFL!:  This is outta control.  :Shock:

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by lint_ 
> *Stop picking on Graham_A_M, after all he's extremely intelligent (his IQ is 138, Einstein's was 140 for example), but thanks to VICIOUS A.D.D and a few other things, math, physics, technical science &amp; chemistry and wine were never his strong suits. 
> 
> http://forums.beyond.ca/st/383936/lo...teacher-tutor/
> 
> 
> 
> Also, his heart is bottomless, he is hopelessly selfless, and with how smart his family is, he would absolutely make a brilliant parent. 
> 
> ...



^ lol, just a bit bored are we?... sure. Let's spend a good chunk of time to read all the posts taken from several years ago to add fuel to your argument. You have a lot more time then I do to put the much effort into a post. 

Not too sure how the system still works, but it came down to level 1 sommelier (me), level 2, or level 3. My apologies for confusing that with the tradeschool that I'm now in. As of right now I'm a third year millwright, I forgot that it works as levels in that ISG courses. 
Ah well.  :dunno: 




> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> *to quote R154
> 
> Oh Burn*



Oh tell me about it. A couple finger pointing hecklers on a given forum don't like me huh? Wow that's insanely heavy. In other breaking news water is in fact wet. 
 :ROFL!: 

Moving on.....

----------


## lint

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> *^ lol, just a bit bored are we?... sure. Let's spend a good chunk of time to read all the posts taken from several years ago to add fuel to your argument. You have a lot more time then I do to put the much effort into a post. 
> *



didn't take much time at all. you declared your extreme intelligence, compared yourself to Einstein, in a thread asking for tutors because your ADD (and other things) prevent you from using your limitless intellect to get through mundane sciences. it's pretty hard to forget a thread like that. You're exactly like Einstein, except that you're nothing like Einstein. 

keep on trucking  :thumbs up:

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by lint_ 
> * 
> 
> didn't take much time at all. you declared your extreme intelligence, compared yourself to Einstein, in a thread asking for tutors because your ADD (and other things) prevent you from using your limitless intellect to get through mundane sciences. it's pretty hard to forget a thread like that. You're exactly like Einstein, except that you're nothing like Einstein. 
> 
> keep on trucking *



 nice to see you have these "epic threads" bookmarked, sounds like a blast.  :thumbs up:   :ROFL!: 

For the record, no, I did not compare myself to Einstein. Clever jump of assumption no? But I think it's amazingly safe to say I would never do that. IQ numbers matters quite little, feel free to devote the 1 minute or so of time you've apparently spent to find those older posts of mine to verify that.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> _Originally posted by HiTempguy1_ 
> * 
> 
> I think we would get along a lot better IRL then online. *



 A790, I think you just got asked out on a date! :Love:

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> * 
> 
> Whoa, &quot;my bad&quot; is speedogs pet peeve, watch it.*



You know it.  :Smilie:

----------


## 01RedDX

.

----------


## HiTempguy1

> _Originally posted by XylathaneGTR_ 
> * A790, I think you just got asked out on a date!*



 :Angel:  

We could argue politics, talk business, and then play some Fallout4 #romantic  :ROFL!:

----------


## Unknown303

Damn you wine snobs. Damn you all to hell!

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by HiTempguy1_ 
> * 
> 
>  
> 
> We could argue politics, talk business, and then play some Fallout4 #romantic *



I don't VATS on the first playthrough... a deal breaker?  :Frown:

----------


## R154

oh burn. 

epic burn.

----------


## bjstare

This thread is awesome.

----------


## HiTempguy1

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> * 
> I don't VATS on the first playthrough... a deal breaker? *



Fucking hell. Swipe left on this shit  :Bang Head:  

 :ROFL!:

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> * Not too sure how the system still works, but it came down to level 1 sommelier (me), level 2, or level 3. My apologies for confusing that with the tradeschool that I'm now in. As of right now I'm a third year millwright, I forgot that it works as levels in that ISG courses. 
> Ah well. *



No worries, I do that sometimes too. 

I mean just the other day I got confused between a year of engineering in university and a painting course... well... actually, more of a paint night

If anyone wants to learn about painting on canvas, I'd be happy to share my expertise. I can tell you what cotton plantation the canvas material is sourced from.

 :crazy nut:

----------


## 03ozwhip

You guys are relentless!

----------


## relyt92

Back on topic, idiots that block intersections because there traffic is stopped and they decide to go anyway. So much worse now that there's snow.

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by Swank_ 
> * Oh and adding &quot;Just sayin'&quot; after running your mouth only makes me want to stab you in the neck a little bit more.*



I cannot express how much I absolutely despise that phrase. So much arrogance in it that when someone says it I'm mentally grabbing a shotgun and watching their face explode.

Phew. I better go get a drink  :ROFL!:

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> 
> No worries, I do that sometimes too. 
> 
> I mean just the other day I got confused between a year of engineering in university and a painting course... well... actually, more of a paint night
> 
> If anyone wants to learn about painting on canvas, I'd be happy to share my expertise. I can tell you what cotton plantation the canvas material is sourced from.
> 
> *



 :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:  It's so mean but so funny  :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :Angel:

----------


## killramos

One that is particularly relevant this week.

Idiots running snow clearing equipment who point their machines at cars, either parked or on the road or people. The sound of that sand, salt, and even rocks hitting the paint  :Whipped:  

Honestly I'm fine with using those machines in places where it is safe to do so, I am sure they are much easier to use. But when there are things or people that can get damaged or hurt around? Grab a fucking shovel.

I am talking to you jackass pointing his john deer snowblower at traffic on center street this morning.

Or that jackass on Monday who salt blasted me walking on a sidewalk downtown. "sorry".
 :thumbsdown:  
/rant

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> * 
> I cannot express how much I absolutely despise that phrase. So much arrogance in it that when someone says it I'm mentally grabbing a shotgun and watching their face explode.
> *



I think that would be the point. If I ever used that, it would be the sole purpose to add insult to injury on top of calling you out haha.

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> *One that is particularly relevant this week.
> 
> Idiots running snow clearing equipment who point their machines at cars, either parked or on the road or people. The sound of that sand, salt, and even rocks hitting the paint  
> 
> Honestly I'm fine with using those machines in places where it is safe to do so, I am sure they are much easier to use. But when there are things or people that can get damaged or hurt around? Grab a fucking shovel.
> 
> I am talking to you jackass pointing his john deer snowblower at traffic on center street this morning.
> 
> ...



They were using one of the brush ones on the 8th street sidewalk. There was poop on the sidewalk the night before. I don't want to jump to any conclusions.......  :Barf:   :ROFL!:

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *
> I think that would be the point. If I ever used that, it would be the sole purpose to add insult to injury on top of calling you out haha.*



 :Werd!:  it's the only time I say it, when I'm right and you're wrong. Jussayin.

----------


## HiTempguy1

> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *
> I think that would be the point. If I ever used that, it would be the sole purpose to add insult to injury on top of calling you out haha.*



Yep. The only person who gets offended at that is if they themselves were "running their mouth" and get called on it.

----------


## acedia

> _Originally posted by speedog_



I was guilty of this once in Kelowna, driving a buddy's car down from Big White. Zero snow in the city but a good 3 feet of snow on the roof. And yes, it slid down over the hood at a red light. 

Hey, I was 19 and did whatever the hell I wanted.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## acedia

People who don't speak like they believe in what they're, like, saying, you know?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dp9H...ith Conviction

----------


## Tezzating

People with half blocked noses that breath through them.. cant they hear the air whistling around the snot?
That and people chewing with their mouth open.

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *
> I think that would be the point. If I ever used that, it would be the sole purpose to add insult to injury on top of calling you out haha.*



I'm only ever witnessed it online and it's all about whatever they're saying is gospel (when it's not at all). Like...

Mercedes has never had those problems like BMW. Just sayin'.

There is an old guy on Fred Miranda (a camera site) that does it after every other sentence.  :Bang Head:

----------


## Swank

When people play music on their phone's speaker in the gym locker room. Just hurry up and put on your RVCA shirt and skedaddle.

----------


## msommers

I don't know if it's coming back or just never went away, but I'm noticing this way more often than ever before...

----------


## killramos

^ mine is people who make facetime calls when other people are there.

My wife does this all the time at home to the in laws and i'm just like WTF?

Unlike a phone you cant just stay silent to have people not know you are there. Always get roped into talking to in laws when I don't want to because she "accidentally" pointed the camera at me  :Whipped:

----------


## killramos

Here is another one:

Car manufacturer website who don't make wallpapers available in common resolutions.

Like honestly how much did you pay for that photo shoot to not have a 1920x1080 resolution on the bloody website.  :Whipped:

----------


## mr2mike

> _Originally posted by Swank_ 
> *When people play music on their phone's speaker in the gym locker room.*



It gets worse. Go downtown when you see people walking with their friends and they've got the soundtrack to their life playing for all to hear.

----------


## SmAcKpOo

^ Or on the train, that shit kills me.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> _Originally posted by mr2mike_ 
> * 
> It gets worse. Go downtown when you see people walking with their friends and they've got the soundtrack to their life playing for all to hear.*

----------


## schocker

Building switched out the office garbage cans for these little POS ones that are like the size of a pop can and a large recycle bin. The only thing in my office to recycle is paper for which I already had a box. wtf  :ROFL!:

----------


## Swank

Responding to just about every statement agreed with by simply blurting out "RIGHT?!???" Women are out of control with this gents, and some of you are guilty too.

----------


## JordanEG6

- When people stop on incoming lane transitions or merge signs 
- When a drove of Filipino FOBs talk and laugh obnoxiously LOUD
- When people talk extremely close to your face
- When someone uses the urinal right next to mine in empty bathroom
- Rice on the bottom of my sock
- Papercuts




> New pet peeve: people who go out of their way to be dicks on a public forum.



That's a good percentage of active users on Beyond nowadays.

----------


## bigbadboss101

People who are sick and go into work anyways. It's ok if I am single but I have a family and if I pass to my fam and everyone gets sick that is a tremendous PITA.

----------


## nzwasp

People who shake their legs randomnly/constantly while sitting next to me on the plane (had this happen the whole way back from Vegas last week)
People who walk the wrong direction on the wrong side of the sidewalk (massive problem in NYC)
People who sniff at work - take some sudafed ffs




> ^ mine is people who make facetime calls when other people are there.
> 
> My wife does this all the time at home to the in laws and i'm just like WTF?
> 
> Unlike a phone you cant just stay silent to have people not know you are there. Always get roped into talking to in laws when I don't want to because she "accidentally" pointed the camera at me



My parents always want me to facetime them because they live 10,000 miles away and want to see the kids and my wife will do whatever is necessary to avoid being on that call. They get along just fine in person but my wife thinks facetime is super awkward. Hell when I was up in Fort Mac for work she didnt even want to be on the facetime with the kids and me.

----------


## Seth1968

In just about every crime documentary:

*"She has no idea that she's about to walk into a trap"

"He has no idea that the police are waiting for him"

"The officer has no idea that he just let a fugitive go"
*

Ya, no shit.

----------


## G-ZUS

Nosey people..........especially co-workers  :Whipped:

----------


## J-hop

> People who are sick and go into work anyways. It's ok if I am single but I have a family and if I pass to my fam and everyone gets sick that is a tremendous PITA.



People that bitch about coworkers coming to work sick and then show up sick themselves

cuzitsdifferentbro

----------


## NissanFanBoy

Huggers.... Especially the first time you meet them or even shortly thereafter...wtf, what makes you think i want to hug you, fuck off.

----------


## nzwasp

Companies that only have one phone line and no way to leave a message.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Voicemail. Nobody returns it, I wish they wouldn't even have an option to leave a message.

----------


## JordanEG6

Another Pet Peeve of mine - arrogant and sanctimonious parents. 

The one's who hit me with things like "You don't know tired until you've had kids". Shut the fuck up, it doesn't make me appreciate how tired (or not tired) I am.

----------


## Seth1968

> Huggers.... Especially the first time you meet them or even shortly thereafter...wtf, what makes you think i want to hug you, fuck off.



What male wants to hug? The same that uses cologne?




> Another Pet Peeve of mine - arrogant and sanctimonious parents. 
> 
> The one's who hit me with things like "You don't know tired until you've had kids". Shut the fuck up, it doesn't make me appreciate how tired (or not tired) I am.



Just ask them why they had kids. Their answer is always sifeplfi8456464hdfh.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Shut the fuck up, it doesn't make me appreciate how tired (or not tired) I am.



Next time just say "You're right, that's why you're never having grandkids".

Seriously though, after 2 years of the shittiest sleeping baby ever, I now appreciate why parents say that.

----------


## J-hop

> Next time just say "You're right, that's why you're never having grandkids".
> 
> Seriously though, after 2 years of the shittiest sleeping baby ever, I now appreciate why parents say that.



I hate when parents say it too. I suffered from severe undiagnosed sleep apnea for 10 years until I had surgery two years ago (still battling with mild/moderate). That is true fatigue. So when some parent tells me they got a bad sleep I just shake my head

----------


## swak

Even though I can see them no problem (street lights etc)... people who don't turn their lights on at night, just their shitty daytime running lights, but no tail lights...
"my dash lights are on so my headlights and tail lamps must be alight also..." ughhhh

----------


## Maxx Mazda

Vegans and people who refuse to eat red meat. 

Congratulations. You now have to use quotations when referring to yourself as a “man.”

----------


## Tej.S

> Even though I can see them no problem (street lights etc)... people who don't turn their lights on at night, just their shitty daytime running lights, but no tail lights...
> "my dash lights are on so my headlights and tail lamps must be alight also..." ughhhh



x1000, irritates me even more when I see this on the highway at night.

----------


## NissanFanBoy

> Vegans and people who refuse to eat red meat. 
> 
> Congratulations. You now have to use quotations when referring to yourself as a “man.”



Eating red meat makes you a real man? I had no idea.

You drive a Mazda Protege by the way. Real men drive trucks. Not any truck, Dodge Rams.

----------


## Maxx Mazda

> Eating red meat makes you a real man? I had no idea.
> 
> You drive a Mazda Protege by the way. Real men drive trucks. Not any truck, Dodge Rams.



Yes it does. Keeps the mangina at bay. 

And I drive an F-150. Because Berta. Adds a few inches to my dick.

----------


## NissanFanBoy

> Yes it does. Keeps the mangina at bay. 
> 
> And I drive an F-150. Because ‘Berta. Adds a few inches to my dick.



But isn't it already big enough from all the red meat?

----------


## Disoblige

> Vegans and people who refuse to eat red meat. 
> 
> Congratulations. You now have to use quotations when referring to yourself as a “man.”



Not a vegan but you know there are tons of shredded people who are vegans right? Naturally too.

I could never give up meat myself but definitely an ignorant thing to say about veganism and being a man lol. Are we in 1990 or something here...

----------


## Tik-Tok

I don't even get why someone else's food choices would be a pet peeve. So long as they aren't the type to shove their choice in your face or anyways.

----------


## J-hop

People that cant hold utensils properly.

----------


## SKR

> People that can’t hold utensils properly.



I hold my fork/spoon overhand like a fucking caveman idiot, and I don't think I'll ever be broken of that habit.

----------


## nzwasp

My wife expects me to know exactly where x thing is that she used last. Example wheres my heating pack that I used in nyc a month ago? Of course I have no idea what shes talking about and I know she wants me to find it so I ask for a description of what it looks like and I get I dont know its a heat pack

Also my kids bugging me when Im working from home....the door is locked for a reason it means piss off im working.

Also regarding kids... fucking kids crying all the time its been 4 years time to stop crying already I tell my wife I look forward to Mondays because I get to go to work and the nanny can listen to the crying.

On that note I dont know what it is about nannys but our one (filipino) has no discipline skills the kids just run all over her. Example I was working at home in my room and the kids were running down the hallway and slamming themselves into the locked door.... ffs Im paying you $16 and I have to listen to this bs

----------


## speedog

Fwp

----------


## suntan

> - When someone uses the urinal right next to mine in empty bathroom






> Vegans and people who refuse to eat red meat.

----------


## J-hop

People that say or even worse type I seen 

you *saw* for fucks sake

----------


## baygirl

People who don't brush the snow off their vehicle. Seriously, would it kill you to take the extra 2 minutes to clean off your car??

Also people who park in fire lanes. If I worked for parking enforcement I would spend all day fining people who think that just because they have their emergency lights on they can park wherever the fuck they want.

----------


## Seth1968

> People that say or even worse type “I seen” 
> 
> you *saw* for fucks sake



So, are you is, or is you ain't?  :Smilie:

----------


## AndyL

Child and family services agency.

And I'm gonna leave it at that. Lol

----------


## schocker

If you are going to drive under the speed limit for no reason, perhaps don't also run the red light to dick the drivers behind you into being stuck light after light.  :thumbs up:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> If you are going to drive under the speed limit for no reason, perhaps don't also run the red light to dick the drivers behind you into being stuck light after light.



Honestly, I'm always glad when that happens, just because they'll finally be out of my fucking way.

----------


## ExtraSlow

People who belittle anything they don't understand.

----------


## HiTempguy1

> People who belittle anything they don't understand.



This actually reminds me, I honestly wanted to hear if you had started that gov backed career program and how you thought it was going? After shitting on the idea, I'm quite curious if my initial thoughts on the program were correct  :Wink:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I have started. I may post an update later but for now I'm working the process. I totally understand your initial reaction. It's a very different way of looking at employment issues than I was used to.

----------


## SKR

"Gamechanger" should be said at a sporting event. "Like a boss" should be said at work. Neither should be said anywhere else because it's fucking stupid.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Those air blaster hand dryers that are as loud as a jet engine and make your ears bleed. How are they not illegal as a health hazard in the workplace? 

And came across one mounted up really high today. Like six feet off the ground. That's a real nice way to blow all the water up your arms and into your sleeves. Wet elbows FTW!

----------


## firebane

> "Gamechanger" should be said at a sporting event. "Like a boss" should be said at work. Neither should be said anywhere else because it's fucking stupid.



What about "send it" or "lit"

----------


## speedog

Looking back through this thread, people who go back and delete everything in their posts. If you had the balls to post it in the first place, then stand by it - looks especially silly when other people quote your posts before you emptied them out, really shows how small your balls are then.

----------


## lasimmon

> Those air blaster hand dryers that are as loud as a jet engine and make your ears bleed. How are they not illegal as a health hazard in the workplace? 
> 
> And came across one mounted up really high today. Like six feet off the ground. That's a real nice way to blow all the water up your arms and into your sleeves. Wet elbows FTW!



Local 522? Lol

----------


## killramos

Here is a sure to be controversial pet peeve: People who park on center street. Between the buses, left turners, people who don’t know how lane reversals work, and dodging parked cars; it is amazing that road functions at all.

I get that it’s legal at certain times, but fuck does it ever piss me off lol.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Local 522? Lol



Thornhill pool today.

----------


## speedog

> I think those people are cleansing their entire beyond history more than anything, can’t say I blame them.
> 
> Here is a sure to be controversial pet peeve: People who park on center street. Between the buses, left turners, people who don’t know how lane reversals work, and dodging parked cars; it is amazing that road functions at all.
> 
> I get that it’s legal at certain times, but fuck does it ever piss me off lol.



But the guilty party from the first page didn't delete their entire beyond history and what they deleted, which was quoted by others, was quite lame.

As for the parking thing, I was thinking sort of about the same thing yesterday as I was on McKnight between Centre and 4th Street NW - there doesn't appear to be any signs prohibiting parking in the EB lanes in parts of that section so if one opted to park their car there (yeah, dick move) would they get ticketed and/or towed? Case in point, during this last municipal election our polling station was Cambrian Heights Elementry school and pretty much everyone was parking on the east side of Northmount and actually walking quite a distance. I knew there was parking allowed on the west side across from the school but in a very limited area and there I parked. No one else was parked there but when I came out there were a number of cars parked behind me although some of them apparently weren't keen enough to pay attention to the parking signage and actually parking illegally.

As for Centre Street, I think south of 16th that the CoC should provide some off street parking as some of those Centre Street parkers are so afraid of the curb that they pretty much make the RH lane unusable for through traffic - you don't have to park 3-4 feet away from the curb but then again these are probably the same people who swing wide to their left every time they pass a parked car on the right side.

----------


## J-hop

> Here is a sure to be controversial pet peeve: People who park on center street. Between the buses, left turners, people who don’t know how lane reversals work, and dodging parked cars; it is amazing that road functions at all.
> 
> I get that it’s legal at certain times, but fuck does it ever piss me off lol.



Totally agree!!!!!

----------


## killramos

North of 16th is still a problem though. Case in point, that one asshole who always ends up parking in front of Lina’s leading to a line of cars trying to get into the left lane  :ROFL!: 

I just think it would make the road so much more useable if they just nerfed parking from the entire road all the way up to McKnight at the least. Just put in 2 hour parking zones a block in each direction, annoying for residents but such is life they don’t own the road. People treat the road in front of my house like a park and ride just a hit further up center, such is life. 

Choosing a lane on center is plain gambling lol

----------


## NissanFanBoy

> Those air blaster hand dryers that are as loud as a jet engine and make your ears bleed. How are they not illegal as a health hazard in the workplace? 
> 
> And came across one mounted up really high today. Like six feet off the ground. That's a real nice way to blow all the water up your arms and into your sleeves. Wet elbows FTW!



Speaking of air dryer placement, what about when they place it right next to a crack in the door of a stall where someone would be taking a dump.
..akwaarrrrd. Even more akward if it's one of those slow dryers lol

----------


## beyond_ban

> Those air blaster hand dryers that are as loud as a jet engine and make your ears bleed. How are they not illegal as a health hazard in the workplace? 
> 
> And came across one mounted up really high today. Like six feet off the ground. That's a real nice way to blow all the water up your arms and into your sleeves. Wet elbows FTW!



Dryers in general are awful. None work as effectively as they should and they are proven to spread germs more than anything. The only real purpose they serve is to save the establishment some money.

----------


## SKR

> What about "send it" or "lit"



I don't think I've ever heard "send it" outside of a Larry Enticer video, or from me and a coworker talking about a customer that looks like him. I support its use in those circumstances 100%.

"Lit", I don't think I hear that all that often either. It might annoy me if it was as common as the two I mentioned.

----------


## J-hop

> North of 16th is still a problem though. Case in point, that one asshole who always ends up parking in front of Lina’s leading to a line of cars trying to get into the left lane 
> 
> I just think it would make the road so much more useable if they just nerfed parking from the entire road all the way up to McKnight at the least. Just put in 2 hour parking zones a block in each direction, annoying for residents but such is life they don’t own the road. People treat the road in front of my house like a park and ride just a hit further up center, such is life. 
> 
> Choosing a lane on center is plain gambling lol




The truth. There is nowhere I can think of on center that is appropriate to park.

----------


## vengie

> Local 522? Lol





That was my first thought too  :ROFL!:

----------


## Disoblige

People who send you large e-mails with multiple attachments, then come to you right away and ask if you had a chance to look at it yet.  :Bang Head:  :Bang Head:  :Bang Head:

----------


## Swank

^On a very similar note, when somebody asks "Did you get my email?" - there is no right answer to that question:

You say no (because your screen isn't stapled to your face), they say "Well I sent it" and look at you like you're an idiot.
You say yes (but almost everything else is more important at the time), they ask "Well why didn't you reply?" and look at you like you're an idiot.

----------


## Sugarphreak

....

----------


## J-hop

> People who send you large e-mails with multiple attachments, then come to you right away and ask if you had a chance to look at it yet.



Or when people send stuff via attachment when you have shared private network drives (old guys). Stop filling up my inbox! Im way too lazy to clean it until it gets critical

And related to that, people that dont understand how to add the true document location to office applications, sorry Darrell I didnt map my network drives with the same letter as you, now I have to figure out which letter corresponds to the drive you are referring to in my mapping

----------


## Tik-Tok

People who don't use their horn. If the guy at the front is too busy staring at his phone to notice the green arrow, it shouldn't be my job 3 cars back to honk and wake him the fuck up.

----------


## max_boost

> Looking back through this thread, people who go back and delete everything in their posts. If you had the balls to post it in the first place, then stand by it - looks especially silly when other people quote your posts before you emptied them out, really shows how small your balls are then.



you mean like cos? the guy went and deleted thousands i think or maybe it was hundreds haha

----------


## J-hop

> you mean like cos? the guy went and deleted thousands i think or maybe it was hundreds haha



blindsight

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## schurchill39

My wife refuses to wash Tupperware in the dishwasher for no reason what so ever. All Tupperware gets hand washed and more often than not ends up a little greasy because "it looked clean". Same with any of her stainless steel measuring utensils for baking. It drives me absolutely nuts. If she hand washes anything else like plates or bowls they turn out good but Tupperware and the stainless steel just goes to shit. We have a dishwasher for a reason, use it. I typically end up grabbing them from the drying rack and throwing them in the dishwasher before I start it.

----------


## speedog

How about people that tow enclosed trailers that do not have the proper mirrors on their vehicle to actually see whats behind them. Had some twat towing a enclosed car hauler with his truck almost back into this morning at a red light because he stoped past the crosswalk. I was a good 12 feet behind him and if I hadn't been in the ball and moved back another 6-8 feet he would ended up with some nice new dents in the back of his car hauler. Just get the proper mirrors dude.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> How about people that tow enclosed trailers that do not have the proper mirrors on their vehicle to actually see whats behind them. Had some twat towing a enclosed car hauler with his truck almost back into this morning at a red light because he stoped past the crosswalk. I was a good 12 feet behind him and if I hadn't been in the ball and moved back another 6-8 feet he would ended up with some nice new dents in the back of his car hauler. Just get the proper mirrors dude.



How’d you know it was a dude? Did you see drivers face through their side mirror?

----------


## speedog

> How’d you know it was a dude? Did you see drivers face through their side mirror?



When I made a LH turn at that light, yes I saw his mug in the mirror or it was a woman who can grow impressive facial hair.

----------


## J-hop

> How’d you know it was a dude? Did you see drivers face through their side mirror?



Its not discriminatory to assume its a male. 9 times out of 10 a truck hauling a trailer is a male driver haha

----------


## zhao

> People who send you large e-mails with multiple attachments, then come to you right away and ask if you had a chance to look at it yet.



insurance adjusters do basically this to me all the time. 

Them: "There... i just sent it! did u get it?" 
Me: 'uh, it'll take at least a minute and uh i'll (one of my underlings) call you if it doesn't show up.... ok bye?' cuz I dont have time to wait on the phone for 2-5 minutes clicking refresh.


See, when I send something to them i'll say; 'if it doesn't show up in 5-10 minutes give me a call and we'll figure out why' (cuz 90%+ chance it'll go through). I dont go did it show up? how about now? how about now...




> ^On a very similar note, when somebody asks "Did you get my email?" - there is no right answer to that question:
> 
> You say no (because your screen isn't stapled to your face), they say "Well I sent it" and look at you like you're an idiot.
> You say yes (but almost everything else is more important at the time), they ask "Well why didn't you reply?" and look at you like you're an idiot.



I tell them 'probably, but i haven't had time to check my email' in a tone that implies wow u have time to read emails in real time?

----------


## Seth1968

Waiting behind a senior, anywhere, anytime, but especially when they're at a till / bank teller.

----------


## HiTempguy1

> Waiting behind a senior, anywhere, anytime, but especially when they're at a till / bank teller.



People who buy lottery tickets on a Friday during rush hour when everyone is filling up gas. Fuck. Fuckfuckfuckfuckfuck. Fuck that person.




> I tell them 'probably, but i haven't had time to check my email' in a tone that implies wow u have time to read emails in real time?



That's some passive aggressive shit right there, I can guarantee you precisely 100% of people pick up on that.  :ROFL!:

----------


## Disoblige

> Waiting behind a senior, anywhere, anytime, but especially when they're at a till / bank teller.



Yeah, because you're so important you can't wait a little bit longer. Poor you, woe is me.




> People who buy lottery tickets on a Friday during rush hour when everyone is filling up gas. Fuck. Fuckfuckfuckfuckfuck. Fuck that person.



That person can buy whatever the fuck they want, whenever they want. Maybe choose a time not to fill up on gas other than Friday during rush hour if that bugs you so much? lol, Jesus. 

I'll add one:
- People who complain about stupid bullshit like the 2 examples above.

Flame suit on  :Big Grin:

----------


## Seth1968

> Yeah, because you're so important you can't wait a little bit longer. Poor you, woe is me.
> 
> 
> That person can buy whatever the fuck they want, whenever they want. Maybe choose a time not to fill up on gas other than Friday during rush hour if that bugs you so much? lol, Jesus. 
> 
> I'll add one:
> - People who complain about stupid bullshit like the 2 examples above.
> 
> Flame suit on



I'm not talking about taking a little longer to count out their change lol.

I'm talking about being in line at a bank or a store, and they seem to think that the teller wants to hear all about their grandkids and or the weather. They're somehow oblivious that other people are waiting. Heck, even when the teller is trying to get them to leave by something like, "Oh that's great, have a nice day", they still keep talking.

Are you one of those people?

----------


## Disoblige

> Are you one of those people?



Nope, and I'm definitely not one of those people who use absolutes in things they describe. _"Waiting behind a senior, anywhere, anytime ..."_

You're almost 50! I wonder what you'll be like at 65.

----------


## Seth1968

> Nope, and I'm definitely not one of those people who use absolutes in things they describe. _"Waiting behind a senior, anywhere, anytime ..."_
> 
> You're almost 50! I wonder what you'll be like at 65.



Yelling at clouds with the rest of them :Smilie:

----------


## HiTempguy1

> I'll add one:
> 
> Flame suit on



Next pet peeve: people who don't understand what pet peeves are (stupid bullshit that doesn't really matter). They're fucking retards. Hmm, looks like I found one of those people that pet peeve applies to  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Disoblige

^^ lol. I still think your pet peeve is dumb though, especially since Friday rush hour is probably when you'll see higher chance of lotto action before the Friday night Lotto Max.  :Wink: 
It's like getting annoyed at the long lines at the mall on December 26th.

----------


## HiTempguy1

> ^^ lol. I still think your pet peeve is dumb though, especially since Friday rush hour is probably when you'll see higher chance of lotto action before the Friday night Lotto Max. 
> It's like getting annoyed at the long lines at the mall on December 26th.



To clarify, I don't mind people BUYING lotto tickets. I mind the ones that buy like two, get them scanned, win a free $2 play or whatever the f*ck, then hum and haw about it, play another one, etc when there are 20 people lined up behind.

I'm not a fan of paying at the pump as the card readers are notorious for being rigged for a scam, but I've recently become in favour of it due to this exact situation. I live in a rural area now, and even when I didn't, I regularly traveled out of town on the weekend. Filling up Friday after work on the way out of town just makes sense. If I lived a boring life like you, it probably wouldn't matter as I could fill up whenever I wanted with my non-existent schedule.

It's a matter of decency and respect for other's time. As seth mentioned, its not really a problem until the person takes 10 minutes for a simple transaction.

----------


## speedog

Shit, it's been years since I had to go to a bank to stand in line for a teller - I didn't think that was still a thing and I yell at clouds more than Seth1968.

----------


## Disoblige

> If I lived a boring life like you, it probably wouldn't matter as I could fill up whenever I wanted with my non-existent schedule.



hahaha, funny. But my daily commutes are so short that I fill up every 2 months. Rest is recreational.
Ok so both you and Seth have a pet peeve about people wasting other's time at public service counters. Great articulation guys  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Seth1968

> Ok so both you and Seth have a pet peeve about people wasting other's time at public service counters. Great articulation guys



Sheesh, it's just a pet peeve, not a life changing occurrence.

Go yell at a cloud and get it out of 'ya  :Smilie:

----------


## Tik-Tok

Back on topic... People who take light hearted threads too seriously, and turn them into frivolous arguments.

----------


## JordanEG6

To be fair, most of Beyond are 'Old Men on a Porch' that hate and talk shit about everything. This isn't the early 2000s Beyond anymore lol. EVERYONE on this forum is old. 

Another Pet Peeve:

When I'm on lunch or in the washroom and a co-worker strikes asks me work related questions or asks me to do something work related. I'm taking a break, get out of my face.

----------


## J-hop

> Yeah, because you're so important you can't wait a little bit longer. Poor you, woe is me.
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> I'll add one:
> - People who complain about stupid bullshit like the 2 examples above.
> 
> Flame suit on



I have to agree with Seth on the seniors point. Guess who are the most impatient people at Dennys on a Sunday morning? Yea thats right, the seniors. After a week of wasting everyone elses time they dont want someone ruining it by wasting theirs hahaha.

----------


## Seth1968

> People who buy lottery tickets on a Friday during rush hour when everyone is filling up gas. Fuck. Fuckfuckfuckfuckfuck. Fuck that person.
> 
> 
> 
> That's some passive aggressive shit right there, I can guarantee you precisely 100% of people pick up on that.






> I have to agree with Seth on the seniors point. Guess who are the most impatient people at Dennys on a Sunday morning? Yea thats right, the seniors. After a week of wasting everyone elses time they dont want someone ruining it by wasting theirs hahaha.



HT:

Understood.

You just want to make a quick purchase (the whole fucking point of a convenience store), and then the person in front of you takes out that proverbial lottery ticket envelope. FaaaaK! Never mind self driving cars, we need self serving kiosks for the lottery playing people. 

Again, just politely interrupt and ask them why they don't choose 1-2-3-4-5-6 for their numbers (and yes, I've done that dozens of times lol). The only answer I have ever received, is a look of, "those numbers will never come up you idiot".

J-hop:

You admit to eating at Denny's? Only dirty peasants would ever eat at a Denny's and similar establishments  :Wink:

----------


## Tik-Tok

It's too bad gas pumps didn't have some way to pay without going inside.

----------


## J-hop

> J-hop:
> 
> You admit to eating at Denny's? Only dirty peasants would ever eat at a Denny's and similar establishments



Embrace the dirty peasant within and all its greasy greatness

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Seth1968

> I'm not talking about taking a little longer to count out their change lol.
> 
> I'm talking about being in line at a bank or a store, and they seem to think that the teller wants to hear all about their grandkids and or the weather. They're somehow oblivious that other people are waiting. Heck, even when the teller is trying to get them to leave by something like, "Oh that's great, have a nice day", they still keep talking.



Further:

These people are lonely and require a cat or a wet cloth for some sort of emotional nourishment.

It's called dying ffs, and in of all of the rest of life forms, the old are left to die, as sustaining them, would hurt the whole.

But, here we are preventing the old from dying a natural death, and in the most idiotic religious extreme, they try to prevent a sentient being that chooses something over their own agony. 

The backwards irony of it all, is that religious people keep talking about the heaven upon death, but instead of killing themselves to get to that paradise, they kill others. WTF?

So anyway Disoblige, this is how you make a light hearted discussion into something teeth nashing worthy.

----------


## zhao

> That's some passive aggressive shit right there, I can guarantee you precisely 100% of people pick up on that.



I sure hope its 100%, because swank is right and the alternative no matter how you answer it nicely is they think you're an idiot. Better to get your retaliation in first and one up them with that gem of a line.

----------


## NissanFanBoy

> HT:
> 
> Understood.
> 
> You just want to make a quick purchase (the whole fucking point of a convenience store), and then the person in front of you takes out that proverbial lottery ticket envelope. FaaaaK! Never mind self driving cars, we need self serving kiosks for the lottery playing people. 
> 
> Again, just politely interrupt and ask them why they don't choose 1-2-3-4-5-6 for their numbers (and yes, I've done that dozens of times lol). The only answer I have ever received, is a look of, "those numbers will never come up you idiot".
> 
> J-hop:
> ...



People who play the lottery and scratch tickets in general are a pet peeve of mine. It's called the stupid tax for a reason.

I absolutely love Mario's lottery thread, it's been going on for what? 10 years? 

YOU'RE NEVER GOING TO WIN! 

Even worse, people who complain about taxes, but buy lottery tickets.  :Bang Head:

----------


## Seth1968

> People who play the lottery and scratch tickets in general are a pet peeve of mine. It's called the stupid tax for a reason.
> 
> I absolutely love Mario's lottery thread, it's been going on for what? 10 years? 
> 
> YOU'RE NEVER GOING TO WIN! 
> 
> Even worse, people who complain about taxes, but buy lottery tickets.



All true, but since you love your Nissan, everything you say will be dismissed.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> People who play the lottery and scratch tickets in general are a pet peeve of mine. It's called the stupid tax for a reason.
> 
> I absolutely love Mario's lottery thread, it's been going on for what? 10 years? 
> 
> YOU'RE NEVER GOING TO WIN! 
> 
> Even worse, people who complain about taxes, but buy lottery tickets.



Do you look down with the same distain on people who play blackjack or other casino games?

----------


## killramos

Fuck i love people who play the lottery, gamble, or buy scratch tickets. A+ human beings in my books!



http://albertalotteryfund.ca/aboutth...emoneygoes.asp

I encourage as many people as possible to play them!

----------


## NissanFanBoy

> Do you look down with the same distain on people who play blackjack or other casino games?



Lol no, at least those games have a bit of strategy and actually reasonable odds...

----------


## speedog

> To be fair, most of Beyond are 'Old Men on a Porch' that hate and talk shit about everything. This isn't the early 2000s Beyond anymore lol. EVERYONE on this forum is old. 
> 
> Another Pet Peeve:
> 
> When I'm on lunch or in the washroom and a co-worker strikes asks me work related questions or asks me to do something work related. I'm taking a break, get out of my face.



Not a pet peeve but something that amuses me - beyond members who are in their 30's or even 40's thinking they're old men. Shit, 80 is an easily attainable age these days. At 30 or 40 something, there's a good chance you're not even done half your life yet. Old men, pffft, my dad is old but he can be called that because he is 82. I guess it's okay though for beyond members to consider themselves old men because it's less yelling at the clouds for me then.

----------


## craigcd

Meh, I have no real vices/bad habits so a couple times a month I buy a lotto ticket.

The thought of winning is fun and its cheap entertainment- this is the extent of my gambling in life so whatever. People spend money on far worse things and based on the chart above its a investment in Alberta hahaha

----------


## NissanFanBoy

> Not a pet peeve but something that amuses me - beyond members who are in their 30's or even 40's thinking they're old men. Shit, 80 is an easily attainable age these days. At 30 or 40 something, there's a good chance you're not even done half your life yet. Old men, pffft, my dad is old but he can be called that because he is 82. I guess it's okay though for beyond members to consider themselves old men because it's less yelling at the clouds for me then.



I dunno I've noticed more and more people dying in their 50s and 60s from various cancers...

----------


## speedog

> I dunno I've noticed more and more people dying in their 50s and 60s from various cancers...



Cancer isn't picky with respect to age although one's vices can probably increase the odds. Never the less, 50 or 60 something isn't old unless you let it be.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> People who play the lottery and scratch tickets in general are a pet peeve of mine. It's called the stupid tax for a reason.
> 
> I absolutely love Mario's lottery thread, it's been going on for what? 10 years? 
> 
> YOU'RE NEVER GOING TO WIN! 
> 
> Even worse, people who complain about taxes, but buy lottery tickets.



What about those million dollar dream home charity lottery?

----------


## NissanFanBoy

> What about those million dollar dream home charity lottery?



I consider those as donating to charities, not donating after-tax money to government coffers lol

----------


## J-hop

> I consider those as donating to charities, not donating after-tax money to government coffers lol



There is an extremely important and fundamental difference between buying lotto tickets and paying taxes.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Drivers of Costco. You know, the ones that will sit with their turn signal on for 5 minutes watching someone load their groceries in their car, waiting to take that spot even though there's an entire empty row not 30' away.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Drivers of Costco. You know, the ones that will sit with their turn signal on for 5 minutes watching someone load their groceries in their car, waiting to take that spot even though there's an entire empty row not 30' away.



I agree with you but I also think that speaks more to the laziness and/or inconsiderate nature of the average person, and it's all too common. You can see it everywhere. People who stand on escalators in the middle, people who take the elevator up/down 1 floor and make everyone else wait, people who bring traffic to a halt to change lanes NOW because in 5km they need to exit, people who walk 4 abreast in the +15's at a pace so slow you have to concentrate not to run into them while they are oblivious to everyone else, etc. etc. Those Costco drivers would fall into the same category IMHO. I don't know if they just don't care, or if they are genuinely that oblivious to their surroundings and how it may be affecting other people. They are mostly little things, but it makes you wonder sometimes...

----------


## J-hop

> Drivers of Costco. You know, the ones that will sit with their turn signal on for 5 minutes watching someone load their groceries in their car, waiting to take that spot even though there's an entire empty row not 30' away.



Similar - empty parking lot and they park beside you.

In my old beater I went to ctire once. Empty parking lot and a lady parks beside me and proceeds to accidentally slam her door against mine getting out. I didnt really care but I still tore into her for being so stupid.

----------


## NissanFanBoy

> Similar - empty parking lot and they park beside you.
> 
> In my old beater I went to ctire once. Empty parking lot and a lady parks beside me and proceeds to accidentally slam her door against mine getting out. I didn’t really care but I still tore into her for being so stupid.



This one is intriguing, I always thought it's because they are shitty parkers and can't park between the lines unless they have another vehicle beside them as a reference.

----------


## J-hop

> This one is intriguing, I always thought it's because they are shitty parkers and can't park between the lines unless they have another vehicle beside them as a reference.



I think youre right. They feel more comfortable with something other than the lines to guide them.

----------


## NissanFanBoy

> I think you’re right. They feel more comfortable with something other than the lines to guide them.



I could be wrong though, I'm basing this on really only seeing women do it lol

----------


## suntan

> I agree with you but I also think that speaks more to the laziness and/or inconsiderate nature of the average person, and it's all too common. You can see it everywhere. People who stand on escalators in the middle, people who take the elevator up/down 1 floor and make everyone else wait, people who bring traffic to a halt to change lanes NOW because in 5km they need to exit, people who walk 4 abreast in the +15's at a pace so slow you have to concentrate not to run into them while they are oblivious to everyone else, etc. etc. Those Costco drivers would fall into the same category IMHO. I don't know if they just don't care, or if they are genuinely that oblivious to their surroundings and how it may be affecting other people. They are mostly little things, but it makes you wonder sometimes...



If I don't know the building, I'm taking the elevator up/down one floor. Crossover floors are a pain.

----------


## max_boost

lol first world problems

----------


## Seth1968

That's an interesting take on something I've always questioned, but I'm not sure it's right.

For example, people will park beside you even if you're parked a few empty stalls away from the crowd. So if that was the reason, why wouldn't they park beside the crowd?

----------


## JordanEG6

> That's an interesting take on something I've always questioned, but I'm not sure it's right.
> 
> For example, people will park beside you even if you're parked a few empty stalls away from the crowd. So if that was the reason, why wouldn't they park beside the crowd?



Some people are just assholes. lol

----------


## Hallowed_point

People who put zero effort into their kijiji ads. Great photo of a rose, how about a picture of the townhouse that you have for sale?!

People who don't clean their cars prior to listing them for sale. So if you're too lazy to clean the vehicle or pay someone the $200.00 I start
to wonder what else you've neglected.

----------


## mzdspd

> people who walk 4 abreast in the +15's at a pace so slow you have to concentrate not to run into them while they are oblivious to everyone else, .



My wife had this happen to her the other day at school. She was walking towards 4 girls wide in the hallway and they would not move other so she gave one of them the ol shoulder check.. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fkba15Xctis

----------


## Hallowed_point

> My wife had this happen to her the other day at school. She was walking towards 4 girls wide in the hallway and they would not move other so she gave one of them the ol shoulder check.. 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fkba15Xctis



Good. That's the way to handle them.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> My wife had this happen to her the other day at school. She was walking towards 4 girls wide in the hallway and they would not move other so she gave one of them the ol shoulder check.. 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fkba15Xctis



Happens at Costco too. Entire family shopping, 2 carts side by side in an aisle. I treat it like a hit to pass.

----------


## jwslam

> I agree with you but I also think that speaks more to the laziness and/or inconsiderate nature of the average person, and it's all too common. You can see it everywhere. People who stand on escalators in the middle, people who take the elevator up/down 1 floor and make everyone else wait, people who bring traffic to a halt to change lanes NOW because in 5km they need to exit, people who walk 4 abreast in the +15's at a pace so slow you have to concentrate not to run into them while they are oblivious to everyone else, etc. etc. Those Costco drivers would fall into the same category IMHO. I don't know if they just don't care, or if they are genuinely that oblivious to their surroundings and how it may be affecting other people. They are mostly little things, but it makes you wonder sometimes...



Just a whole list of situations where instead of saying 'excuse me' I say 'excuse *YOU*'

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Just a whole list of situations where instead of saying 'excuse me' I say 'excuse *YOU*'



Lol, I do something similar when a bike rides by me on a path or sidewalk without using their bell. I usually yell "DING!"

----------


## Hallowed_point

> Lol, I do something similar when a bike rides by me on a path or sidewalk without using their bell. I usually yell "DING!"



Hahah..yep me too. People look at me like I'm nuts. Or I'll say "YOU"RE WELCOME if I hold the door open for some oblivious prick who doesn't recognize the gesture.

----------


## Seth1968

> Hahah..yep me too. People look at me like I'm nuts. Or I'll say "YOU"RE WELCOME if I hold the door open for some oblivious prick who doesn't recognize the gesture.



I do this as well.

Side note to this: People who hold the door open for you when you're way too far away. That is, you have to speed walk or do a slight jog to get to the door :Smilie: . Of course, I still appreciate the gesture and say thanks.

----------


## J-hop

> Lol, I do something similar when a bike rides by me on a path or sidewalk without using their bell. I usually yell "DING!"



Probably not you but - pedestrians that walk on the bike path when there is a pedestrian specific path right beside (river pathways)

No Im not going to ring my bell, Im going to get as close to you as possible and hopefully scare you off the bike path

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Probably not you but - pedestrians that walk on the bike path when there is a pedestrian specific path right beside (river pathways)
> 
> No I’m not going to ring my bell, I’m going to get as close to you as possible and hopefully scare you off the bike path



I don't do that, but fuck you, there's no such thing as a path strictly for bikes, just like there's no roads strictly for cars (ok, one, Deerfoot).

----------


## killramos

You know, getting hit by a bike would definitely hurt. But being on the bike and eating pavement just because you wanted to scare the wrong pedestrian... Well you make your own choices...

And we all know who is liable in that situation. Just saying.  :dunno: 

On that topic, does that mean if I catch a cyclist on Memorial I can run them down in my car?

----------


## lasimmon

> Probably not you but - pedestrians that walk on the bike path when there is a pedestrian specific path right beside (river pathways)
> 
> No I’m not going to ring my bell, I’m going to get as close to you as possible and hopefully scare you off the bike path



Bicycles never ride on side*walks* right?

----------


## J-hop

> I don't do that, but fuck you, there's no such thing as a path strictly for bikes, just like there's no roads strictly for cars (ok, one, Deerfoot).



Yes actually there are. You are not permitted to walk on the bike only paths on the riverway (unless its winter and only one is cleared). Just like you are not allowed to bike on the walking paths beside them. They separate them in several spots along the river. Disobeying the pathway signs is a ticketable offence under bylaw 20M2003 (of course this doesnt apply as I mentioned in the winter if only one side is cleared).

Not going to run them down obviously that would be stupid, and Im not getting close enough to them that any wrong move and wed collide. That would be stupid. My first post was more of an exaggeration as I find these people so infuriating. But yea as close as I feel comfortable and yelling at them to get off the path sure, Im definitely going to do that. They are a huge hazard to path users, especially since most arent carrying lights. So hopefully I scare them enough not to do it again. 

Not fair to cyclists that you create a hazard by ignoring the giant signs simply because you dont feel like walking on the designated walking path 10 feet away. (I dont mean you personally as I think youre smarter than these idiots I come across every once in a while on my commute).

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Yes actually there are. You are not permitted to walk on the bike only paths on the riverway (unless it’s winter and only one is cleared). Just like you are not allowed to bike on the walking paths beside them. They separate them in several spots along the river. Disobeying the pathway signs is a ticketable offence under bylaw 20M2003 (of course this doesn’t apply as I mentioned in the winter if only one side is cleared).
> 
> Not going to run them down obviously that would be stupid, and I’m not getting close enough to them that any wrong move and we’d collide. That would be stupid. My first post was more of an exaggeration as I find these people so infuriating. But yea as close as I feel comfortable and yelling at them to get off the path sure, I’m definitely going to do that. They are a huge hazard to path users, especially since most aren’t carrying lights. So hopefully I scare them enough not to do it again. 
> 
> Not fair to cyclists that you create a hazard by ignoring the giant signs simply because you don’t feel like walking on the designated walking path 10 feet away. (I don’t mean you personally as I think you’re smarter than these idiots I come across every once in a while on my commute).



Feel free to post any kind of evidence that says pedestrians aren't allowed on those paths.

----------


## J-hop

> Feel free to post any kind of evidence that says pedestrians aren't allowed on those paths.



Not sure if you dont know where Im talking about???

Several parts of the river pathway are twinned. One side of the twin indicates bikes the other indicates walking. 

From the city of Calgarys website:

Pathway usage rules on CoC site:



> *Use the appropriate path*
> Where twinned sections of pathway exist, use the appropriate path. Obey all signs.
> 
> In winter, where pathways are twinned and only one path is cleared, all users must share the path.



Bylaw 20M2003: disobeying signage in city parks is a $100 fine.

Im guessing you dont know what areas Im referring to???

----------


## Tik-Tok

You are quoting from the pathway etiquette page, there's nothing in bylaw saying pedestrians can't use those paths. There's no signs saying no pedestrians allowed.

So far as I'm concerned, you're as big of a douche as cars that drive as close to cyclists as they can while yelling at them to get off the road.

----------


## J-hop

> You are quoting from the pathway etiquette page, there's nothing in bylaw saying pedestrians can't use those paths. There's no signs saying no pedestrians allowed.
> 
> So far as I'm concerned, you're as big of a douche as cars that drive as close to cyclists as they can while yelling at them to get off the road.



Again I dont think you know where Im talking about.

Your theory contradicts the citys whole purpose for twinning them.

Edit: I think well have to agree to disagree on this one. Just a pet peeve of mine.

----------


## Disoblige

I'm sitting in an office landmine of sick people. This is fucking ridiculous.

Hacking their faces off like they're going to pop their eyes out of their socket.

----------


## jwslam

> You are quoting from the pathway etiquette page, there's nothing in bylaw saying pedestrians can't use those paths. There's no signs saying no pedestrians allowed.



"Unless twinned and separated, Calgarys pathways are multi-use, and our goal is to ensure the safety of all pathway users, including walkers, runners, dog walkers, recreational cyclists and commuter cyclists."

So, because the area he is talking about is twinned, those paths are NOT multi-use.

http://www.calgary.ca/CSPS/Parks/Pag...rovements.aspx

----------


## Tik-Tok

> "Unless twinned and separated, Calgary’s pathways are multi-use, and our goal is to ensure the safety of all pathway users, including walkers, runners, dog walkers, recreational cyclists and commuter cyclists."
> 
> So, because the area he is talking about is twinned, those paths are NOT multi-use.
> 
> http://www.calgary.ca/CSPS/Parks/Pag...rovements.aspx



Again though, show me the actual law/bylaw that says pedestrians can't use those bike paths. I have no problem admitting I'm wrong, if someone can actually point to the legality of it (even a sign on the path will suffice), and not just a city webpage.

----------


## Seth1968

Ya soooo, what about them there bike lanes eh?

----------


## jwslam

> Again though, show me the actual law/bylaw that says pedestrians can't use those bike paths. I have no problem admitting I'm wrong, if someone can actually point to the legality of it (even a sign on the path will suffice), and not just a city webpage.



This is a sign

The law says obey signage. Kapish?

----------


## HiTempguy1

> Bylaw 20M2003: disobeying signage in city parks is a $100 fine.



 :ROFL!:  Come on man, that's a general overarching rule in the bylaws that covers everything. Good luck having someone ticketed for walking on one of the paths.

Also, unless it explicitly states in words "no pedestrians" on one side, it doesn't even count anyways. A sign shows people riding side-by-side with people walking?

In fact, further down, its pretty clear pedestrians have basically no rules and the rules are strictly applied to people on bikes:




> PATHWAYS AND TRAILS
> 30. (1) Unless otherwise authorized pursuant to this Bylaw, no Person in a Park shall
> use or ride:
> (a) a Bicycle except on a Pathway, Trail or Park Roadway; or
> (b) any Wheeled Conveyance except on a Pathway or Trail.
> BYLAW NUMBER 20M2003
> Page 9 of 21
> (2) It shall not be an offence to use or ride any Wheeled Conveyance to cross a Park
> Roadway where a Pathway or Trail crosses that Park Roadway.
> ...

----------


## lilmira

WTH are you peeps arguing about? Are pet peeves regulated now?

----------


## NissanFanBoy

Yelling at clouds (pedestrians on bike paths) lol

----------


## vengie

> I'm sitting in an office landmine of sick people. This is fucking ridiculous.
> 
> Hacking their faces off like they're going to pop their eyes out of their socket.



That makes two of us.

Drives me nuts, our job can be done remotely, stay the fuck home and log in on your laptop!!

I've been popping Zinc and Vitamin C non stop.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> This is a sign
> 
> The law says obey signage. Kapish?



That also says cyclists yield to pedestrians... which would indicate pedestrians could be on the path?




> WTH are you peeps arguing about?



Because it's the internet... and boredom at work.

----------


## jwslam

> That also says cyclists yield to pedestrians... which would indicate pedestrians could be on the path?



K cool. So you ride a bike and I will walk in front of you for as long as I want to because you need to yield to me, otherwise it's illegal.

----------


## NissanFanBoy

People who complain about going up an elevator one floor, it's none of your fucking business, if you're in such a hurry take the stairs or be better at time management. I do it because I don't have to touch the door handles in and out the stairs (coming up to one full year without a sick daythank you very much), still others might do it because they're injured, it's none of your business even if someone is just being lazy.

That's my old man yelling at clouds post for today.

----------


## JordanEG6

When people brag about their recent lifestyle changes or having obviously fake dietary restrictions. "Being Vegan changed my life" GTFHO

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## klumsy_tumbler

> People that hum "Feliz Navidad" endlessly
> 
> It spreads like an Ebola infection in West Africa
> 
> 
> ....Oh fuck, just typing this out has got it stuck in my head again, NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> I want to wish you a merry Christmas, I want to wish you a merry Christmas, I want to wish you a merry Christmas from the bottom of my heeaaaaaart



I hate you so much right now...

----------


## vengie

> People that hum "Feliz Navidad" endlessly
> 
> It spreads like an Ebola infection in West Africa
> 
> 
> ....Oh fuck, just typing this out has got it stuck in my head again, NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> I want to wish you a merry Christmas, I want to wish you a merry Christmas, I want to wish you a merry Christmas from the bottom of my heeaaaaaart



That is just rude.

----------


## Seth1968

> That is just rude.



Feliz Navidad or Ebola?

----------


## Seth1968

A typical pet peeve is tailgating, but what about the type of people and their particular vehicles who usually do it?

For example, you're in the right lane doing the speed limit, and there may or may not be room in the left lane to pass, but regardless, a pickup truck comes speeding at you and stays right on your ass. So ya, tailgating rednecks in pickup trucks, and of those, it seems to be mostly Dodge Ram drivers.

----------


## craigcd

> A typical pet peeve is tailgating, but what about the type of people and their particular vehicles who usually do it?
> 
> For example, you're in the right lane doing the speed limit, and there may or may not be room in the left lane to pass, but regardless, a pickup truck comes speeding at you and stays right on your ass. So ya, tailgating rednecks in pickup trucks, and of those, it seems to be mostly Dodge Ram drivers.



Whats worse tailgating or driver in fast lane going 5 KM under speed limit?

Commuting from Airdrie I constantly run into people going 105 in the fast lane, drives me nuts. This happens often when there is some traffic and getting around isn't possible. They will have a line of 20 cars behind them...... oblivious!

----------


## Seth1968

> Whats worse tailgating or driver in fast lane going 5 KM under speed limit?



They both piss me off....equally :Smilie:

----------


## J-hop

> A typical pet peeve is tailgating, but what about the type of people and their particular vehicles who usually do it?
> 
> For example, you're in the right lane doing the speed limit, and there may or may not be room in the left lane to pass, but regardless, a pickup truck comes speeding at you and stays right on your ass. So ya, tailgating rednecks in pickup trucks, and of those, it seems to be mostly Dodge Ram drivers.



lol, so a year or so back I was slammed by people on here because I said if Im doing 10 over in the right lane I shouldnt have to try to make it so a pushy driver can get around.

The example was I was doing 10 over in the right lane on a 2 lane road. Guy in the left lane slowly creeps up beside me and then sits at the same speed as me. A Group of lancers (looked like a club cruise) pull up behind us and start tailgating me for some reason.

Beyonds consensus was that I should speed up to let the group of pushy drivers around even though I was already doing 10 over in the slow lane...................... 

Dont get me wrong I absolutely hate when two people are doing the same speed but in that case I chose the right lane so I could drive slow (was doing 10 over so just slow by beyond standards). 

Sometimes the logic on here is completely messed.

----------


## Hallowed_point

People who don't realize that you have factory LEDS and high beam you because they assume that you are running high beams at night. 
To be fair, I realize that they're bright. But they are aimed from the factory and it's not a lifted Ram or something lighting up your whole car..

----------


## Seth1968

> Beyonds consensus was that I should speed up to let the group of pushy drivers around even though I was already doing 10 over in the slow lane......................



I let off the gas and slow down when encountering such red necks. 

Yes, seriously, I do that.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> I let off the gas and slow down when encountering such red necks. 
> 
> Yes, seriously, I do that.



Risky move if buddy in his rig ready ram wants to play bumper cars

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Risky move if buddy in his rig ready ram wants to play bumper cars



But if you slow down in the right lane, then they can get around you from the left lane.

----------


## J-hop

> Risky move if buddy in his rig ready ram wants to play bumper cars



Yea totally. The absolute worst thing to do when someone is a couple feet off your bumper is slow down.

In these situations where someone is driving stupid the best thing you can do is be as predictable as possible (aka dont change any variables-like speed for example).

----------


## Hallowed_point

Yup. But if you want to trust a trucks stopping distance, be my guest.

----------


## never

It's more fun to click down a couple of gears, blow the tires off and smoke them out.

----------


## Hallowed_point

^ Like that old brown bucket can move...

----------


## never

It’s actually kinda silly...especially with the cold roads now.

----------


## Hallowed_point

Yeah I may have seen a video! That puppy has some jam eh

----------


## mzdspd

What can't people just take a left turn and stay in their lane.. Why do they have the swing out to the right and edge into the other lane when turning left.. 

 :Bang Head:  :Bang Head:

----------


## JordanEG6

This is a big one for me. 
When people *stop* at this sign. 



Drives me INSANE.  :Guns: 
Happens at least once or twice THREE times over in different areas on my way to downtown from the south. NB Deerfoot Exit/Heritage Meadows to Heritage Dr., Heritage Dr. to Glenmore WB and then Glenmore WB to Macleod NB. Sometimes by the same effing person and they act like I'm in the wrong for honking at them.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> What can't people just take a left turn and stay in their lane.. Why do they have the swing out to the right and edge into the other lane when turning left..



I notice people doing that too, so weird

----------


## J-hop

Posting clips of duck calls/rubber chickens on BOVs. Was funny the first 150 times

Looking at you carthrottle....

----------


## schocker

People parking next to my driveway in a spot that doesn't accommodate any car larger than a smart car without nosing into both driveways. I have been too nice and will call CPA if it is still there when I get home.

----------


## NissanFanBoy

> What can't people just take a left turn and stay in their lane.. Why do they have the swing out to the right and edge into the other lane when turning left..



I think I read one time that it's allowed in Ontario, to turn into the further lane, that's why you'll see them do it here... Fucking Eastern trash.

----------


## Maxx Mazda

> I think I read one time that it's allowed in Ontario, to turn into the further lane, that's why you'll see them do it here... Fucking Eastern trash.



I think he’s referring to people who swing way wide when making a turn into the proper lane. As though they’re pulling a 53’ trailer.

----------


## Tik-Tok

People who don't turn right on red lights. I see this all the time at two specific intersections, and I just don't understand why. We can't have THAT big of a newly relocated Quebec population here.

----------


## firebane

> People who don't realize that you have factory LEDS and high beam you because they assume that you are running high beams at night. 
> To be fair, I realize that they're bright. But they are aimed from the factory and it's not a lifted Ram or something lighting up your whole car..



Don't always assume factory is good. I know sometimes factory may not be the best alignment for road driving.

----------


## Seth1968

> Don't always assume factory is good. I know sometimes factory may not be the best alignment for road driving.



If they're not best aligned for road driving, then what for? Sky driving?  :Burn Out:

----------


## firebane

> What can't people just take a left turn and stay in their lane.. Why do they have the swing out to the right and edge into the other lane when turning left..



I have only seen this in Alberta mostly and has been coined the farmers turn due to farmers having large trailers and need to do exactly this when turning. Why do people do it without? No idea but definitely a nuisance.

----------


## J-hop

People that post YouTube videos where they play a clip and then replay in slow motion.

Hey genius if I really want to see the clip again in slow motion YouTube has a built in 0.75, 0.5 or 0.25 speed....

So annoying when its a multi clip vid too.......

----------


## adam c

I encounter this by one person every time I drive on the highway and I'll never understand it, I basically set my cruise control and forget it until I get to my destination or need to hit the brakes for some reason.. anyways, there's always this one person who you pass who feels the need that they now need to speed up and pass you, then once they have passed they slow down and I end up passing them again, this will keep occurring over and over and yet the entire time I'm on cruise...

----------


## killramos

^ to be fair, some vehicles have much better cruise control than others.

Some cars I have had home it to +-1 kph, I have had others that fluctuated more than 5 at a time before coming back in where it should be.

Perhaps your cruise isn’t as good as you think it is? Or the same goes for the others on the highway. 

Personally I do the same thing on the highway and it’s frustrating for sure.

----------


## lasimmon

Lots of people just don’t drive with their cruise control. Some people i know don’t saying it gets too boring or some shit.

----------


## SKR

> I encounter this by one person every time I drive on the highway and I'll never understand it, I basically set my cruise control and forget it until I get to my destination or need to hit the brakes for some reason.. anyways, there's always this one person who you pass who feels the need that they now need to speed up and pass you, then once they have passed they slow down and I end up passing them again, this will keep occurring over and over and yet the entire time I'm on cruise...



Sometimes if it's a long drive I kind of zone out, and then all of a sudden I realize there's a car in front of me, and I don't know if they passed me or I caught them. I've been that guy where someone passes me, and then I pass them back, and they have to pass me again.

I see more fluctuating speed drivers in the summer, and usually they have Manitoba plates. I don't know what that's about. Maybe they just go nuts after driving across the prairies.

----------


## mzdspd

Coming back from Panorama to Edmonton yesterday I was on a ski trip so I was on a bus and I was sitting in one of the front seats. 

Two separate times, someone merged on a 110 zone doing probably 60. Both times the vehicles just put there signal light on and cut right in front of the bus. Both of these times the bus could not get into the left lane so he had to jar on the brakes. 

Are people that stupid that they think it is a good idea to just cut in front of a large vehicle while doing 50K under the speed of traffic  :Bang Head:  :Bang Head:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Are people that stupid that they think it is a good idea to just cut in front of a large vehicle while doing 50K under the speed of traffic



Yes. Yes they are. There's a reason there's always accidents happening, and it's typically not a "good driver" that just happen to get distracted at the wrong moment.

----------


## tonytiger55

> I encounter this by one person every time I drive on the highway and I'll never understand it, I basically set my cruise control and forget it until I get to my destination or need to hit the brakes for some reason.. anyways, there's always this one person who you pass who feels the need that they now need to speed up and pass you, then once they have passed they slow down and I end up passing them again, this will keep occurring over and over and yet the entire time I'm on cruise...



OMG THIS!

I have my cruise control on usually on Deerfoot south towards 130th. I stick to the right lane, I get overtaken by everyone and they cut in front of me. After Anderson its all uphill and you can seed the slight difference in speeds where im over taking everyone again..

----------


## HiTempguy1

> Lots of people just dont drive with their cruise control. Some people i know dont saying it gets too boring or some shit.



Mandatory cruise control. People are god-fucking-awful at maintaining a constant speed on the highway. Any cruise control system, including vacuum actuated ones from the 80's, are better than 99% of drivers on our relatively flat highways in Alberta.

Yes, OCCASIONALLY older cruise systems allow big changes in speed due to large up and downhills, but not to the point of multiple passings of the same person within a 30 minute time window. Those people aren't using cruise control.

Storytime -
One time driving from Edmonton to Red Deer, I'm cruising along, minding my own business, doing 105 in my truck. In the slow lane. Coming up, somebody is going even slower than me. Change lanes to pass. As I get even with the person, they match speed. Ok... so I speed up to 110. Ok, speed up to 115. 120. 130. The person matches my speed. So then I SLOW DOWN to 100 to pull back in. THEY KEEP MATCHING MY SPEED.

At this point, I assume the person is upset at me for something, so I just want to get past and gone. Hammer down and quickly pass them leaving lots of room, blast down the road at 125 until I've put a good couple hundred meters between us.

10 minutes later, person comes flying up at 125, passes me, goes a couple hundred meters further in front of me, and then starts to slow down again. This FOB south african fuck did this 5+ times. I tried going 100 on cruise to not catch him. I tried setting the cruise at 120 after passing, didn't matter, eventually he'd catch up. The guy basically needed a 1km space to drive in. Finally after brake checking the guy, he called the cops ON ME. I explained to the officer that the guy was harassing me, and he went and had a talk with him. The excuse was "he's used to driving in his home country"  :crazy nut:

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> OMG THIS!
> 
> I have my cruise control on usually on Deerfoot south towards 130th. I stick to the right lane, I get overtaken by everyone and they cut in front of me. After Anderson its all uphill and you can seed the slight difference in speeds where im over taking everyone again..



I have a similar experience with Stoney Trail between Harvest and Sarcee, either direction. People speed like mad down the downhill, and then slow wayyyyyyyyyy down going back uphill. I typically use cruise control in this area, and it's hilarious having the blast past me on the downhill, and then doing 10 under going up hill.

----------


## Disoblige

Anyone find it super annoying how everyone and their mom is trading weed stocks and acting like they're fucking trading gods?

This is particularly annoying when this occurs at work and that's essentially what all your co-workers talk about.

Don't even get me started about crypto lol. Yes Matt, how else are we going to know how much we could have made if we bought bitcoin 5 years ago...

----------


## ExtraSlow

When someone hears that you are depressed and they tell you to cheer up.

----------


## firebane

> When someone hears that you are depressed and they tell you to cheer up.



Or say "I know how you feel" or "Things will get better"

Fuck off.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> When someone hears that you are depressed and they tell you to cheer up.



Or "just get over it"? Yeah.

Pet peeves: Almost everything my in-laws do while they stay with us over the holidays. Too many things to list.

----------


## adam c

Another driving one which just happened

Driving on stony, at least 3 cars in front of me, guy behind me is riding my ass like I’ve never seen before swerving back and forth in the lane, has had chances to pass if required but continues to ride ass. Finally a clearer stretch opens up, guy changed lane then proceeds to flip me off like I have control of people in front of me

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Another driving one which just happened
> 
> Driving on stony, at least 3 cars in front of me, guy behind me is riding my ass like I’ve never seen before swerving back and forth in the lane, has had chances to pass if required but continues to ride ass. Finally a clearer stretch opens up, guy changed lane then proceeds to flip me off like I have control of people in front of me

----------


## J-hop

> Or say "I know how you feel" or "Things will get better"
> 
> Fuck off.



When someone tells you theyre depressed, you say I know how you feel, they tell you to fuck off and you just feel more alone and miserable  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## J-hop

How about another bump for - when someone with an extremely slow car drives it like a race car and/or tries to egg you on to race.

If your car has an acceleration slower than a dodge caravan you shouldnt be puffing your chest out at anyone.....

----------


## Hallowed_point

Ram owners who drive them like it's a Nascar lap. I get it, you have a hemi. It's gonna take more than that to beat a 6-6 on stony.

----------


## MalibuStacy

Honestly lots of people don't use their cruise in Canada. My GF is very reluctant to use her cruise in her jeep, her excuse is that she likes having the control of everything in her vehicle when she drives  :dunno:  Funny enough when we drove to Missouri last summer we noticed that in the states especially on the interstates, people actually used their cruise!

----------


## HiTempguy1

> When someone hears that you are depressed and they tell you to cheer up.






> Or say "I know how you feel" or "Things will get better"
> 
> Fuck off.






> When someone tells you theyre depressed, you say I know how you feel, they tell you to fuck off and you just feel more alone and miserable



Damn those people for trying to say something encouraging/heartfelt/lighthearted!

There usually is more context to a "cheer up" then just those two words. Fuck some of you guys must be unbearable to be around  :ROFL!:  J-Hop basically sums it up.

----------


## JordanEG6

> Fuck some of you guys must be unbearable to be around  J-Hop basically sums it up.



LOL Look whose talking.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> LOL Look whose talking.



I don't see why people hate on HiTemp, I enjoy 99% of his posts

----------


## dj_rice

When the road turns into a dead-end bend AND its either turn left, or go into oncoming traffic, and cars signal LH. Like DUH, obviously, where else are you going to go.

----------


## firebane

> Damn those people for trying to say something encouraging/heartfelt/lighthearted!
> 
> There usually is more context to a "cheer up" then just those two words. Fuck some of you guys must be unbearable to be around  J-Hop basically sums it up.



The problem is we are dealing with so much shit it doesn't come off as people want and it just pisses us off even more.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> There usually is more context to a "cheer up" then just those two words.



 Often there is not, and in that case it comes off a condescending or worse.

----------


## Disoblige

That's why it's better to not say anything to anyone other than people really close to you. Talk to people who actually care, not colleagues or co-workers.

----------


## beyond_ban

> When the road turns into a dead-end bend AND its either turn left, or go into oncoming traffic, and cars signal LH. Like DUH, obviously, where else are you going to go.



Does this also apply to vehicles in a left turn lane with their left signal on?

----------


## gretz

I got one today

When you go out of your way to design and machine custom parts for a "buddy" (ZL1 calipers on bugeye subaru spindles - direct bolt on) and work for less than half of your shop rate / pull out all of the stops because "he needs them badly"... Then says he will square up on more than 3 occasions, followed by no longer returning any messages and avoiding me completely.

FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKK lol

----------


## J-hop

> I got one today
> 
> When you go out of your way to design and machine custom parts for a "buddy" (ZL1 calipers on bugeye subaru spindles - direct bolt on) and work for less than half of your shop rate / pull out all of the stops because "he needs them badly"... Then says he will square up on more than 3 occasions, followed by no longer returning any messages and avoiding me completely.
> 
> FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKK lol



That is just sad. No doubt if he sees this post hell have some sob story of why is word doesnt mean a damn thing.

People that run up bills at shops and either dont pay or take decades to pay drive me insane. The tuner market here is already fairly small, dont go fucking over the few local shops we have.

----------


## gretz

Hes not on here and Im not going to out him, it would be pretty embarrassing for him if I posted the message history. He is going to be pretty hurting in the end, going to the city for 1 off Cnc machined parts will be an eye opener lol

Youre right, and it makes shops think twice before taking on work over a verbal contract... its hard to have a buddy (or anyone) sign a contract or pay for something before youve even turned a wrench per se.

----------


## jwslam

> Hes not on here and Im not going to out him, it would be pretty embarrassing for him if I posted the message history. He is going to be pretty hurting in the end, going to the city for 1 off Cnc machined parts will be an eye opener lol
> 
> Youre right, and it makes shops think twice before taking on work over a verbal contract... its hard to have a buddy (or anyone) sign a contract or pay for something before youve even turned a wrench per se.



You 20 years from now:
https://forum.calgarypuck.com/showthread.php?t=165063

----------


## dj_rice

> Does this also apply to vehicles in a left turn lane with their left signal on?



No  :ROFL!:

----------


## craigcd

> Anyone find it super annoying how everyone and their mom is trading weed stocks and acting like they're fucking trading gods?
> 
> This is particularly annoying when this occurs at work and that's essentially what all your co-workers talk about.
> 
> Don't even get me started about crypto lol. Yes Matt, how else are we going to know how much we could have made if we bought bitcoin 5 years ago...



THIS holly fawk...... guys I know who seem to know the market (more than me anyway) bought in, doubled, and sold. Yes, they should have held longer. Fast forward 6 months and now all of a sudden all these people I know which have no business trading are buying weed stocks. Seems crazy to me.

----------


## JordanEG6

Happened to me this morning for a second time:

Parents would park on my damn driveway to drop their kids off to the school near my house. This isn't for a split second either, they sit there idling to keep warm until a bit before class starts.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> He’s not on here and I’m not going to out him, it would be pretty embarrassing for him if I posted the message history. He is going to be pretty hurting in the end, going to the city for 1 off Cnc machined parts will be an eye opener lol
> 
> You’re right, and it makes shops think twice before taking on work over a verbal contract... it’s hard to have a buddy (or anyone) sign a contract or pay for something before you’ve even turned a wrench per se.



Money between friends makes me uncomfortable. If I'm paying for it, I'll happily give the money up front, or sign something, with zero issues. Almost all my friends are of similar mind.

----------


## Hallowed_point

Sad. I doubt your "bud" works for free..

----------


## jwslam

> Happened to me this morning for a second time:
> 
> Parents would park on my damn driveway to drop their kids off to the school near my house. This isn't for a split second either, they sit there idling to keep warm until a bit before class starts.



WTF. That's not even a pet peeve. That's straight up ridiculous. I'd leave a car on the street, block them in when they do that and call the cops for trespassing.

----------


## schocker

> Happened to me this morning for a second time:
> 
> Parents would park on my damn driveway to drop their kids off to the school near my house. This isn't for a split second either, they sit there idling to keep warm until a bit before class starts.



Accidentally drop a box of nails or something...  :Devil: 

One peeve of mine is people in the post your latest purchase thread who think they can tell people how to spend money, ala blenders  :ROFL!:

----------


## Hallowed_point

> WTF. That's not even a pet peeve. That's straight up ridiculous. I'd leave a car on the street, block them in when they do that and call the cops for trespassing.



Same here. Straight up ignorant as hell. Great way to teach your kids too..

----------


## HiSpec

Drivers that cruise in the merge lane and don’t pay attention they are at the end of the merge lane. Suddenly they realize they are driving on the shoulder then pull into your lane without even signaling.

----------


## Disoblige

> Drivers that cruise in the merge lane and don’t pay attention they are at the end of the merge lane. Suddenly they realize they are driving on the shoulder then pull into your lane without even signaling.



*Cough* Going onto Memorial Dr. North from 5th Ave.

Not even a shoulder, just merge in because the lane ended lol. No attempt in the world to merge in properly.
But merging is 2 way street. I see this happen and usually just change lanes or slow down/speed up enough for those bozos to get in.

----------


## beyond_ban

> No



 :ROFL!:  wasn't sure on your level of OCD

----------


## killramos

> One peeve of mine is people in the post your latest purchase thread who think they can tell people how to spend money



Pretty sure this defines the human condition right there.

----------


## dj_rice

> wasn't sure on your level of OCD



I think I worded it wrong. Basically its a road, that if you go straight, its a No Entry lane with on-coming traffic. So you have to go slight left no matter. Theres no traffic lights at this area of the bend. Just a crosswalk. 


And another pet peeve I'm sure its already posted but people who drive early morning/evening with just DRLs on and its darkness out. Was going on Henday highway today and car was in the RH slow lane but no taillights whatsoever. A truck was coming in hot behind it and almost slammed into it as he saw that rear of that car last minute. Truck flashed his high beams but driver of car was oblivious. That really rattles my marbles

----------


## JordanEG6

> WTF. That's not even a pet peeve. That's straight up ridiculous. I'd leave a car on the street, block them in when they do that and call the cops for trespassing.



No where to park. I think that's where the issue is. The snow piles took all the street side parking. That's still no excuse though, but off topic here, what's a good way to go about this? Happened again this morning. Tire tracks and kids foot prints on fresh snow. Not only do I have some idiot parking in my driveway, but I hate compact snow tire tracks that get stuck on the drive way after I shovel.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> No where to park. I think that's where the issue is. The snow piles took all the street side parking. That's still no excuse though, but off topic here, what's a good way to go about this? Happened again this morning. Tire tracks and kids foot prints on fresh snow. Not only do I have some idiot parking in my driveway, but I hate compact snow tire tracks that get stuck on the drive way after I shovel.



Wake up early enough to catch them and give them shit. Or make a bright orange saw horse out of 2x4's and paint. I would say use pylons, but they're probably ignorant enough to drive over them.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

A nice chain across the driveway works wonders. I remember growing up I lived on a cul de sac near St Francis and there was constantly people using our driveway to turn around, so my dad put a chain across it. People were still dumb enough to drive into it and damage their vehicles.

----------


## speedog

> No where to park. I think that's where the issue is. The snow piles took all the street side parking. That's still no excuse though, but off topic here, what's a good way to go about this? Happened again this morning. Tire tracks and kids foot prints on fresh snow. Not only do I have some idiot parking in my driveway, but I hate compact snow tire tracks that get stuck on the drive way after I shovel.



Shit I and I glad I don't live next to a school - one can see this shit all the time around pretty much any school. Why do people feel they are entitled to park like assholes on the streets near schools? I don't care if it's 5 or 10 minutes because those asshole oarkers most likely wouldn't be happy about someone parking in the same manner in front of their home. Count yourself lucky though, Jordan, as I've seen parents/caregivers park in people's driveways, double and triple park and park on the grass on the other side of the sidewalk in our community. Ugh.

----------


## jwslam

> No where to park. I think that's where the issue is. The snow piles took all the street side parking. That's still no excuse though, but off topic here, what's a good way to go about this? Happened again this morning. Tire tracks and kids foot prints on fresh snow. Not only do I have some idiot parking in my driveway, but I hate compact snow tire tracks that get stuck on the drive way after I shovel.



Annoying for you, but pylons?
But since everyone on beyond is baller, remote controlled tire spikes.

Note to self: Never buy within 2 blocks of an elementary school.

----------


## Abeo

> Note to self: Never buy within 2 blocks of an elementary school.



Add in: Middle school, high school, daycare, and church. I can't believe how dumb people get when it deals with their kids or their god

----------


## HiTempguy1

> Pretty sure this defines the human condition right there.



One of my pet peeves is actually getting a story straight. Clearly, fun was being made of said individual for a silly purchase, not telling them how they should spend their money  :ROFL!: 

Another pet peeve is when forums require a thread to stick strictly to the topic of the thread, like that is how normal conversation works at all without any ebb and flow and changing of discussion.  :Pooosie:

----------


## lilmira

how about basketball for people parking on your driveway? damn I miss again, more practice

----------


## Hallowed_point

> One of my pet peeves is actually getting a story straight. Clearly, fun was being made of said individual for a silly purchase, not telling them how they should spend their money 
> 
> Another pet peeve is when forums require a thread to stick strictly to the topic of the thread, like that is how normal conversation works at all without any ebb and flow and changing of discussion.



Yep. Agreed man. I've somewhat unintentionally diverted a shit ton of threads here for this very reason. I'm sorry, my brain goes off in different ADD type ways I guess. I get bored reading through the same old crap
without anyone questioning anything or bringing up a different viewpoint.

----------


## SKR

No matter what you're plugging in or where the outlet is, the extension cord will either be 59 feet too long or 2 feet too short. And there's no chance it'll behave itself if there's any way it can get tangled up with anything or hook your toe as you walk by.

----------


## speedog

> Add in: Middle school, high school, daycare, and church. I can't believe how dumb people get when it deals with their kids or their god



Didnt you know it's okay for church goers to park as they please because they'll ask for forgiveness while in the church.

----------


## Seth1968

> No matter what you're plugging in or where the outlet is, the extension cord will either be 59 feet too long or 2 feet too short. And there's no chance it'll behave itself if there's any way it can get tangled up with anything or hook your toe as you walk by.



And if it gets snagged on something, you'll spend 2 minutes trying to whip it off instead of taking 10 seconds to walk over. Oh ya, that's a man thing, and a damn good one at that :Smilie:

----------


## craigcd

> No where to park. I think that's where the issue is. The snow piles took all the street side parking. That's still no excuse though, but off topic here, what's a good way to go about this? Happened again this morning. Tire tracks and kids foot prints on fresh snow. Not only do I have some idiot parking in my driveway, but I hate compact snow tire tracks that get stuck on the drive way after I shovel.



Had the same issue before we moved(Panorama Hills)- we weren't in front of the school but a close path away that accessed the school. People caught on that they could park and access the school quickly and still drive away after with little traffic. People quickly started angle parking against our driveway. I assume most people think that you have left for work and wont notice. We are in and out of the house throughout the day as we have off schedules. We started to either box them in or on several occasions I followed them up the path (after dropping of kids) with the intention of discussing why they believe this is acceptable. Each occasion they knew it was me, knew I was going to ask/confront them and basically ran away and never returned haha.

If I were you I would simply knock on their window and ask. Other neighbors resorted to putting pylons on their driveway.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Forget pylons, put a small sign waaaay up the driveway and a 2x4 with nails sticking out of it at the end. Every snow day, don't shovel, perfect camo for your homemade spike belt. Get secrutiy cameras so you can catch the perps when they return to vandalize your house too.

----------


## J-hop

> Didnt you know it's okay for church goers to park as they please because they'll ask for forgiveness while in the church.



I used to live near a church that was along a main drag. When mass would get out it was absolutely insane, people would walk straight across the main drag and make cars stop for them. I couldnt believe it, sorry but praying to an invisible entity isnt going to make you win a 180lb human vs 3500lb hunk of metal flying down the road fight

----------


## Swank

> Why do people feel they are entitled to park like assholes on the streets near schools?



Because "Oh no you seem to have misunderstood, it's OK for me to park here because I'll only be a few minutes", much like the lazy pricks at the malls parked in the fire lane with their hazards on.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> Because "Oh no you seem to have misunderstood, it's OK for me to park here because I'll only be a few minutes", much like the lazy pricks at the malls parked in the fire lane with their hazards on.



Taxis in a nutshell. Park in the middle of a lane on 17th ave for 15 mins? Nooooo problemo!

----------


## schocker

Yesterday someone just parked in my driveway all afternoon for a party at my neighbors so I got cpa to give them a ticket because wtf  :ROFL!:

----------


## J-hop

> Yesterday someone just parked in my driveway all afternoon for a party at my neighbors so I got cpa to give them a ticket because wtf



Felt good just reading this post

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Yesterday someone just parked in my driveway all afternoon for a party at my neighbors so I got cpa to give them a ticket because wtf



The fucking balls on people. I just can't understand what part of the brain thinks this is even remotely ok.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> The fucking balls on people. I just can't understand what part of the brain thinks this is even remotely ok.



White people stuff. Sometimes I hate my people..

----------


## JordanEG6

> Yesterday someone just parked in my driveway all afternoon for a party at my neighbors so I got cpa to give them a ticket because wtf



Awesome.

I wish the people who park on my driveway stuck around long enough for me to call CPA. It's starting to get annoying.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Yesterday someone just parked in my driveway all afternoon for a party at my neighbors so I got cpa to give them a ticket because wtf



You're too nice. I would have had them towed.

----------


## schocker

> You're too nice. I would have had them towed.



I just asked for a ticket as my driveway is really long so I could still get around. If I was nice, I would have gone over and asked them to move, but I am just tired of moron parkers. I wasn't able to get a ticket for the one nosing into my driveway as I did not shovel.
I had an A+ time filling out the report as it was on private property and drawing my dumb little diagram showing my house, driveway and the car  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

When someone fills the dishwasher and doesn't turn it on.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> When someone fills the dishwasher and doesn't turn it on.



Ohh man, that grinds my gears

----------


## MalibuStacy

> When someone fills the dishwasher and doesn't turn it on.



Roommate is always guilty for this

----------


## Swank

People who use the handicap button to open a door because they are being lazy, even more so in winter when the open door lets all the lovely -25 air in the building.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> People who use the handicap button to open a door because they are being lazy, even more so in winter when the open door lets all the lovely -25 air in the building.



I think they're too stupid to realize how a push pull door works. So they just hammer the handi button.

----------


## adam c

When people just have to get in front of you and slow down

When passing someone and they speed up

----------


## Disoblige

People who live in apartments and own a medium to high energy dog, but don't give them proper walks during the winter (or even summer because they're lazy). They either try to get them to piss/shit on the balcony or go outside for 30 seconds in the corner just for them to do their business and they go back inside. Pathetic.

----------


## killramos

People who think having a hands free conversation on the bus is ok.

Calgary transit. Not event once.

----------


## Swank

^that applies to anywhere for me. If you can hold the phone, don't use handsfree if it's a 1-to-1 convo. People walking down the hall shouting into their phone with the speaker cranked and distorted make me wonder if they even know you can use it as a regular phone.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> ^that applies to anywhere for me. If you can hold the phone, don't use handsfree if it's a 1-to-1 convo. People walking down the hall shouting into their phone with the speaker cranked and distorted make me wonder if they even know you can use it as a regular phone.



Kyle?

----------


## J-hop

Calgarians that still havent figured out how moronic speeding on highway 40 is.....

I drive it every weekend almost. 80-90% of the time I see at least one RC between highway 1 and the Nakiska turn off.

Still today on the way to ski, some moron in a C-class merc pulls a triple pass on the pack I was leading at 95 (even though there was tons of space between us). Hits the next car in front of me and pins it, was probably doing 130-140 when the cherries lit up in the distance.

Was so satisfying to see. Im fine with people speeding but show at least a brain cell or two. You have to be an absolute moron to pull those kind of passes on highway 40 when (almost) everyone knows they patrol the shit out of that highway.......

----------


## HiTempguy1

I think I've mentioned this before, but a major pet peeve of mine is abbreviations, both of the condensed word type and the initialism type.

Examples (thanks hallowed! :p )




> I also can take or leave pineapples on *za*.



Za for "pizza". Or the other common term I've heard is veg (ie vegetables). It sounds retarded, quit saying it :p It is no quicker to say in regular spoken word, unless you talk reeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaalllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyy sllllllllooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwly.

This extends to needless acronyms when discussing anything, especially about topics you may not be 100% familiar with (basically any time you talk to someone in a design or engineering department in a field you are not familiar with). Found this especially prevalent on university campuses, if there is one thing university students love to do, its abbreviate things even when it takes just as long to say the non-abbreviated version.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> I think I've mentioned this before, but a major pet peeve of mine is abbreviations, both of the condensed word type and the initialism type.
> 
> Examples (thanks hallowed! :p )
> 
> 
> 
> Za for "pizza". Or the other common term I've heard is veg (ie vegetables). It sounds retarded, quit saying it :p It is no quicker to say in regular spoken word, unless you talk reeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaalllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyy sllllllllooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwly.
> 
> This extends to needless acronyms when discussing anything, especially about topics you may not be 100% familiar with (basically any time you talk to someone in a design or engineering department in a field you are not familiar with). Found this especially prevalent on university campuses, if there is one thing university students love to do, its abbreviate things even when it takes just as long to say the non-abbreviated version.



Haha, I used that Za term specifically to set someone off!! Success!!

Mine include: Rarri, Bevy, Brewskis or any of that other bs.

----------


## jwslam

> This extends to needless acronyms when discussing anything, especially about topics you may not be 100% familiar with (basically any time you talk to someone in a design or engineering department in a field you are not familiar with).



One of the projects at my work (let's call it ADG), was an acronym I didn't remotely understand for the longest time. Then I finally asked some one...

ADG stands for ABC, DEF, and GHI.
They used an acronym to stack 3 acronyms...

----------


## HiTempguy1

> One of the projects at my work (let's call it ADG), was an acronym I didn't remotely understand for the longest time. Then I finally asked some one...
> 
> ADG stands for ABC, DEF, and GHI.
> They used an acronym to stack 3 acronyms...



I think you just made half the engineers on Beyond jizz their pants!  :ROFL!: 

But seriously... fuck lol. Just reading that raised my blood pressure haha.

----------


## J-hop

> I think I've mentioned this before, but a major pet peeve of mine is abbreviations, both of the condensed word type and the initialism type.
> 
> Examples (thanks hallowed! :p )
> 
> 
> 
> Za for "pizza". Or the other common term I've heard is veg (ie vegetables). It sounds retarded, quit saying it :p It is no quicker to say in regular spoken word, unless you talk reeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaalllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyy sllllllllooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwly.
> 
> This extends to needless acronyms when discussing anything, especially about topics you may not be 100% familiar with (basically any time you talk to someone in a design or engineering department in a field you are not familiar with). Found this especially prevalent on university campuses, if there is one thing university students love to do, its abbreviate things even when it takes just as long to say the non-abbreviated version.



How about prolly. That one drives me insane. Do people not realize they sound like they are some 13 year old girl with a high pitched voice???

----------


## adam c

> How about “prolly”. That one drives me insane. Do people not realize they sound like they are some 13 year old girl with a high pitched voice???




prolly don't care

----------


## HiTempguy1

TALKING ON F*&KING SPEAKERPHONE IN THE OFFICE.

Strictly for people over the age of 50. The worst part is that its the bossman who does it (open-space cubicle type layout) which gives the impression to the other old fart that it is appropriate.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> TALKING ON F*&KING SPEAKERPHONE IN THE OFFICE.
> 
> Strictly for people over the age of 50. The worst part is that its the bossman who does it (open-space cubicle type layout) which gives the impression to the other old fart that it is appropriate.



Because deaf

----------


## SKR

At sporting events when they play the same hack things. The Jeopardy song when a play is being reviewed, the Law & Order or Dragnet sounds when a penalty is called. Dumb songs after the visiting team scores. When I went to school in Lethbridge I went to a lot of Pronghorn hockey games, and every time the other team scored they played this stupid country song. I don't even know what it's called, but the lyrics started off, "big deal, so what, who cares" or something like that. And they stunk, so it got played six times a night. We Are the Champions blows too, fuck Queen. Fat bottomed girls don't make the rocking world go round, what the fuck would a gay guy know about it.

----------


## Seth1968

> Fat bottomed girls don't make the rocking world go round, what the fuck would a gay guy know about it.



Maybe that's what made him gay  :Big Grin:

----------


## ExtraSlow

You guys fuck off making fun of queen. Fat bottom girls do make the rocking world go round.

----------


## J-hop

> At sporting events when they play the same hack things. The Jeopardy song when a play is being reviewed, the Law & Order or Dragnet sounds when a penalty is called. Dumb songs after the visiting team scores. When I went to school in Lethbridge I went to a lot of Pronghorn hockey games, and every time the other team scored they played this stupid country song. I don't even know what it's called, but the lyrics started off, "big deal, so what, who cares" or something like that. And they stunk, so it got played six times a night. We Are the Champions blows too, fuck Queen. Fat bottomed girls don't make the rocking world go round, what the fuck would a gay guy know about it.



Dont hate, someones gotta make sure darude stays relevant

----------


## SKR

> Don’t hate, someone’s gotta make sure darude stays relevant



I don't mind the staple arena songs. It's hack shit like "We're Not Gonna Take It" after you get scored on that's just douchey. That's just the dumb song guy overthinking things. Just push play stupid, nobody thinks you're cool because you played a song with lyrics relevant to whatever is happening on the ice/court/field.

Enough with The Hockey Song, too. Everyone has heard it and everyone hates it because it stinks.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Beyonders who keep engaging the newest resident troll.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> I don't mind the staple arena songs. It's hack shit like "We're Not Gonna Take It" after you get scored on that's just douchey. That's just the dumb song guy overthinking things. Just push play stupid, nobody thinks you're cool because you played a song with lyrics relevant to whatever is happening on the ice/court/field.
> 
> Enough with The Hockey Song, too. Everyone has heard it and everyone hates it because it stinks.



I tend to agree..I don't care for Nickleback and being forcibly subjected to their crap music at flames games is enough to make a fellow want to be deaf.

----------


## Disoblige

When someone PM's you on Beyond with a question, you reply, and they never reply back whatsoever. Nice.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> When someone PM's you on Beyond with a question, you reply, and they never reply back whatsoever. Nice.



Poor etiquette, a sign of the times.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> When someone PM's you on Beyond with a question, you reply, and they never reply back whatsoever. Nice.



lol, this puts a smile on my face that I'm not the only one... Dealt with TONSSSSS of those during my Beyond active servicing times.

----------


## Seth1968

"Up to" in advertising.

 :facepalm:

----------


## Swank

^ for sure. Also $12.99 and up

----------


## Disoblige

Do any of you curl? As in the sport curling?

I fucking hate it when you play with a team who has a busybody (who isn't even good) that keeps giving you advice and telling your team to sweep or not in a very intrusive way. Like, I know it's for fun and everything but god, STFU.

On the same note, people who think they're good at something that they think they can start giving you advice.

----------


## dirtsniffer

hahaha i have a buddy who tried to give me a bunch of instruction half way through the first hole on the golf course. ended up beating him by several strokes lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

Restaurants wild temperature gradients! It's usually barely above freezing in the bathrooms, and quite cold in the seating areas. How the fuck is this standard practice in a customer service business? 
I realize most of the employees spend all shift sox inches from the cooking equipment but ffs the waitress should mention that the customers are eating thier salads with parkas on!

----------


## Swank

Don't forget the ones that have cold water only to wash your hands, might as well soak my feet in the toilet tank to achieve full hypothermia.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> Don't forget the ones that have cold water only to wash your hands, might as well soak my feet in the toilet tank to achieve full hypothermia.



Oh man, I'm feeling triggered

----------


## JordanEG6

People who spend way beyond their means to live a baller lifestyle just to impress others and low-key "humble-brag" about it.

----------


## 03ozwhip

Chicks with tear drop piercings, cheek piercings and really any other facial piercings minus the nose.

It annoys the shit out of me. Makes a decent looking chick drop to a 2.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Companies that package products with styrofoam that disintegrates/explodes while trying to remove from the box. That shit is on par with glitter IMO.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> People who spend way beyond their means to live a baller lifestyle just to impress others and low-key "humble-brag" about it.



Isn't that everyone on beyond except two dudes?

----------


## Seth1968

People who:

- Start and end every sentence with "ya know". Even worse is when they throw it in the middle of a sentence as well.

- Start a sentence with "Well, honestly"? No ffs, I want you to lie to me.

----------


## craigcd

> People who:
> 
> - Start and end every sentence with "ya know". Even worse is when they throw it in the middle of a sentence as well.
> 
> - Start a sentence with "Well, honestly"? No ffs, I want you to lie to me.



I know someone who uses the term "so I says", drives me nuts. Do you have a grade 2 education?

----------


## NissanFanBoy

> Do any of you curl? As in the sport curling?
> 
> I fucking hate it when you play with a team who has a busybody (who isn't even good) that keeps giving you advice and telling your team to sweep or not in a very intrusive way. Like, I know it's for fun and everything but god, STFU.
> 
> On the same note, people who think they're good at something that they think they can start giving you advice.



Every beer league hockey team has a couple too.... Plus the guys that take it way too seriously, like who gives a shit about winning, I'm here for exercise. I'm not working on my game in hopes of making the NHL in my late 30s you idiot.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Every beer league hockey team has a couple too.... Plus the guys that take it way too seriously, like who gives a shit about winning, I'm here for exercise. I'm not working on my game in hopes of making the NHL in my late 30s you idiot.



I always wonder about those types. But what if they genuinely think they're helping.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Fucking insomnia.

----------


## Hallowed_point

People who say "shuttttttt uppppp, you're kidddiinnnngg, get outta town" 

Also: 



- - - Updated - - -




> Every beer league hockey team has a couple too.... Plus the guys that take it way too seriously, like who gives a shit about winning, I'm here for exercise. I'm not working on my game in hopes of making the NHL in my late 30s you idiot.



Lol! Fair enough. But I don't see the harm in someone offering some friendly couching or advice as long as they aren't as annoying as you state.

----------


## speedog

> Also:



Hah, I want one of these just as a lark to bug my kids.

----------


## J-hop

> Lol! Fair enough. But I don't see the harm in someone offering some friendly couching or advice as long as they aren't as annoying as you state.



To be fair the way one couches is totally personal preference. No one can tell me what body position, number of blankets/pillows etc feels best for me.


But yea to nissans point, peer coaching in beer leagues is stupid. People are there to have fun. If they wanted to improve and excel theyd do that outside beer league. 

Especially hilarious when as disoblige mentioned they arent any good.

----------


## 95EG6P

> Every beer league hockey team has a couple too.... Plus the guys that take it way too seriously, like who gives a shit about winning, I'm here for exercise. I'm not working on my game in hopes of making the NHL in my late 30s you idiot.



i know that is the worst. There is always a guy on the bench that sucks but is loud as fuck.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> Hah, I want one of these just as a lark to bug my kids.



I am floored that you don't already own one!

----------


## speedog

> I am floored that you don't already own one!



I know, eh.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

It might be in this thread somewhere already, but why do people use their cell phone speakerphone while walking around in public? They hold it just below their face and yell into it, having super loud, very public conversations with people. Is there some reason for this I don't understand? It's weirdly common.

On a similar note, I notice people do this with music too. They either use their phone or sometimes a large bluetooth speaker, and jam to their music super loudly in crowded +15's, on trains & buses, or similar areas. What is the point of this? I even saw one guy once who had a regular bookshelf speaker rigged up to something in his backpack haha - must have had a separate amp and everything.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> It might be in this thread somewhere already, but why do people use their cell phone speakerphone while walking around in public? They hold it just below their face and yell into it, having super loud, very public conversations with people. Is there some reason for this I don't understand? It's weirdly common.
> 
> On a similar note, I notice people do this with music too. They either use their phone or sometimes a large bluetooth speaker, and jam to their music super loudly in crowded +15's, on trains & buses, or similar areas. What is the point of this? I even saw one guy once who had a regular bookshelf speaker rigged up to something in his backpack haha - must have had a separate amp and everything.



It's for attention.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> It's for attention.



You're probably right, but all the attention is negative, so it seems odd.

----------


## gretz

To add, when people ask a question or make a statement and follow it up with "right?" right?

----------


## JordanEG6

> People who:
> 
> - Start and end every sentence with "ya know". Even worse is when they throw it in the middle of a sentence as well.
> 
> - Start a sentence with "Well, honestly"? No ffs, I want you to lie to me.






> I know someone who uses the term "so I says", drives me nuts. Do you have a grade 2 education?






> People who say "shuttttttt uppppp, you're kidddiinnnngg, get outta town" 
> 
> Also: 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -






> To add, when people ask a question or make a statement and follow it up with "right?" right?



K, these are starting to get ridiculous. They belong in baygirl's thread. 

These aren't things that SHOULD be Pet Peeves.

----------


## Seth1968

> K, these are starting to get ridiculous. They belong in baygirl's thread. 
> 
> These aren't things that SHOULD be Pet Peeves.



 :Who Gives a fcuk?:

----------


## Sentry

Pet peeve: A product with an instructional youtube video instead of written instructions. I just want to skim an article and get the gist of how to install your product, I'm not a child (though some may disagree) who needs their hand held through every step. A diagram can convey the same information you have in your 8 minute youtube video.

----------


## 03ozwhip

People on kijiji that put SOLD on the ad instead of removing it. Like wtf.

----------


## Sentry

> People on kijiji



Fixed that for you.

----------


## J-hop

> People on kijiji that put SOLD on the ad instead of removing it. Like wtf.



Yea I dont get where that came from. Maybe it was from the old days when you had the autotrader mags and the magazine company would put sold across an ad. But anyone with half a brain knew that was an advertise here because our cars sell marketing tactic.....

----------


## Hallowed_point

> Yea I don’t get where that came from. Maybe it was from the old days when you had the autotrader mags and the magazine company would put sold across an ad. But anyone with half a brain knew that was an “advertise here because our cars sell” marketing tactic.....



Yeah, that drives me nuts as well. Is the point to show off to kijiji viewers that they sold their 91 firebird for $4500? "Take that lowballers..sold!!"

----------


## bjstare

> Yeah, that drives me nuts as well. Is the point to show off to kijiji viewers that they sold their 91 firebird for $4500? "Take that lowballers..sold!!"



I haven't posted anything in a while, but last time I did, the only way to remove your ad was to change the price field to "sold".

I'm assuming dummies are just getting their wires crossed, nothing more nothing less.

----------


## firebane

> I haven't posted anything in a while, but last time I did, the only way to remove your ad was to change the price field to "sold".
> 
> I'm assuming dummies are just getting their wires crossed, nothing more nothing less.



You have been able to delete ads for years. Its just laziness.

----------


## J-hop

> I haven't posted anything in a while, but last time I did, the only way to remove your ad was to change the price field to "sold".
> 
> I'm assuming dummies are just getting their wires crossed, nothing more nothing less.



You sure? Ive been on kijiji since the beginning and cant remember ever having issues. Maybe in the very beginning? I know for sure its at least been 5 years that you could

----------


## adam c

On kijiji when you’re done with your ad you delete it, the select the reason, either you sold it or decided not to sell and that’s it for removing the ad

----------


## 03ozwhip

I have another one. People who use abbreviations in posts like they think everyone knows what they're saying. This goes for beyond and really any other social media site.

----------


## speedog

> I have another one. People who use abbreviations in posts like they think everyone knows what they're saying. This goes for beyond and really any other social media site.



Mamil is the one that I had to look up recently, I'm just not sure if my life is more enriched because I now know what a mamil is. Biggest issue was I had to put my fucking cane down to look up mamil and I guess that maybe enriched my life for but a fleeting moment.  :Smilie:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Excessive nose hair growth.

----------


## speedog

> Excessive nose hair growth.



Trim that shit, geez I wish I could find the picture of that baller level nose hair trimmer that some beyond member bought and posted pictures of. And then the typical beyond debate that followed.

----------


## SKR

> Mamil is the one that I had to look up recently, I'm just not sure if my life is more enriched because I now know what a mamil is. Biggest issue was I had to put my fucking cane down to look up mamil and I guess that maybe enriched my life for but a fleeting moment.



I had to look it up as I've never heard it before. My first guess was some kind of Filipino dessert. I was way off.

----------


## adam c

> Mamil is the one that I had to look up recently, I'm just not sure if my life is more enriched because I now know what a mamil is. Biggest issue was I had to put my fucking cane down to look up mamil and I guess that maybe enriched my life for but a fleeting moment.



So by not posing what it means, you just pet peeved yourself

----------


## tonytiger55

> I had to look it up as I've never heard it before. My first guess was some kind of Filipino dessert. I was way off.



You thought you were way off, ....I thought it was a reference to the 80's TV show...  :crazy nut:

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Mamil is the one that I had to look up recently, I'm just not sure if my life is more enriched because I now know what a mamil is. Biggest issue was I had to put my fucking cane down to look up mamil and I guess that maybe enriched my life for but a fleeting moment.



Just searched it, fuck there's a name for everything lol but that's exactly what I mean.

----------


## J-hop

New one I recently learned actually happens:

People calling a tonneau cover a tunnel cover. Where in the fuck did that even come from

----------


## Sentry

> New one I recently learned actually happens:
> 
> People calling a tonneau cover a tunnel cover. Where in the fuck did that even come from



Illiteracy.

----------


## speedog

> Illiteracy.



People using breaking/breaks/break where they should be using braking/brakes/brake. I guess normal idiots can be excused but not on beyond.

----------


## J-hop

> Illiteracy.



My only guess is some people mispronounce tonneau as tun-oh then people hear that and think theyre saying tunnel????????

----------


## beyond_ban

> Illiteracy.



Kind of like people saying climatic rather than climactic, or irregardless rather than regardless.

----------


## craigcd

> New one I recently learned actually happens:
> 
> People calling a tonneau cover a tunnel cover. Where in the fuck did that even come from



I always wonder if this is auto correct? I see it all the time also.

----------


## speedog

> I always wonder if this is auto correct? I see it all the time also.



Auto-correct isn't an excuse for laziness, one should still read, comprehend and critique what they're writing.

----------


## SKR

> New one I recently learned actually happens:
> 
> People calling a tonneau cover a tunnel cover. Where in the fuck did that even come from



What about people calling a center console a "council"?

----------


## Swank

> Excessive nose hair growth.



Solved:

----------


## jwslam

> Solved:
> <nose hair trimmer>



You can pick your friends, you can pick your nose, but you shouldn't pick your friend's nose.
Similarly, I don't think it's appropriate to pull one of these out and start trimming the nose hairs of some guy at work  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Solved:



What is this device?

----------


## craigcd

> What is this device?



Nose hair trimmer.

- - - Updated - - -




> Auto-correct isn't excuse for laziness, one should still read, comprehend and critique what they're writing.



I agree.

----------


## J-hop

> Kind of like people saying climatic rather than climactic, or irregardless rather than regardless.



Sad thing is enough people use the wrong term and it makes it into accepted language.

Some dictionaries if you look under regardless have even identified irregardless as a non-standard usage and it means the same thing as regardless.

This is why I fight so much against I seen. So many people use it Im betting I seen will soon be an acceptable alternative to I saw

----------


## adam c

> You can pick your friends, you can pick your nose, but you shouldn't pick your friend's nose.
> Similarly, I don't think it's appropriate to pull one of these out and start trimming the nose hairs of some guy at work



You obviously have shitty coworkers

----------


## Sentry

> People using breaking/breaks/break where they should be using braking/brakes/brake. I guess normal idiots can be excused but not on beyond.






> My only guess is some people mispronounce tonneau as tun-oh then people hear that and think theyre saying tunnel????????






> Kind of like people saying climatic rather than climactic, or irregardless rather than regardless.



It's people who don't read, or have never seen the word in writing, but hear the word in conversation and just kinda... give it their best shot.

- - - Updated - - -

The evolution of the english language is a big game of telephone dictated by the idiot masses.

----------


## beyond_ban

> Sad thing is enough people use the wrong term and it makes it into accepted language.
> 
> Some dictionaries if you look under ‘regardless’ have even identified irregardless as a ‘non-standard usage’ and it means the same thing as regardless.
> 
> This is why I fight so much against ‘I seen’. So many people use it I’m betting ‘I seen’ will soon be an acceptable alternative to ‘I saw’



Agreed, the degradation of the language is happening right in front of our faces and we are pretty much powerless against it. "Seen it" is a huge one too, you're right. Whenever i hear any of those being used it sounds like instant nails on a chalkboard to my ears.

----------


## speedog

> Agreed, the degradation of the language is happening right in front of our faces and we are pretty much powerless against it. "Seen it" is a huge one too, you're right. Whenever i hear any of those being used it sounds like instant nails on a chalkboard to my ears.



Kind of like "my bad".

----------


## firebane

People saying heigth instead of height. It's mostly an American thing but noticeable because I watch lots of YouTube.

----------


## heavyD

> Agreed, the degradation of the language is happening right in front of our faces and we are pretty much powerless against it. "Seen it" is a huge one too, you're right. Whenever i hear any of those being used it sounds like instant nails on a chalkboard to my ears.



This is bound to get worse with the advent of the internet, texting, and mediums like twitter which has a secondary purpose to destroy English language.

----------


## ExtraSlow

You guys realize people have been complaining about the degredation of the language since the language was invented. This is nothing new or unique and has nothing to do with technology.

----------


## firebane

> You guys realize people have been complaining about the degredation of the language since the language was invented. This is nothing new or unique and has nothing to do with technology.



You're right but technology has accelerated it badly.

----------


## speedog

> You guys realize people have been complaining about the degredation of the language since the language was invented. This is nothing new or unique and has nothing to do with technology.



I would like to think that we're at least a few steps ahead of our cave dwelling ancestors, no? Or Newfies?  :Smilie:

----------


## dirtsniffer

> You're right but technology has accelerated it badly.



This post is ironic. :P

----------


## firebane

> This post is ironic. :P



Hey at least I used the proper use of you're :p

----------


## Seth1968

The "I seen" makes me cringe, but even more so, is "battry".

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I would like to think that we're at least a few steps ahead of our cave dwelling ancestors, no? Or Newfies?



The sentence-engine "no?" is my pet peeve. Where did that come from? I feel like I first heard that only a few years ago. Isn't that some kind of millennial thing?

----------


## Disoblige

When people say the same unique word over again in presentations or speaking with someone in general.

"You just have to be _cognizant_ of the fact. Yeah, agreed, another thing to be _cognizant_ about is...
Some people are not _cognizant_ of it, it's too bad. I make sure to be _cognizant_ when I'm doing that task."

----------


## speedog

> The sentence-engine "no?" is my pet peeve. Where did that come from? I feel like I first heard that only a few years ago. Isn't that some kind of millennial thing?



Nah, the sentence-engine  :Wink:  ", no?" has been around for ages, even back when I was in grade school.

----------


## ExtraSlow

son of a bitch, auto correct wins again.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Excessive nose hair growth.






> Solved:



Swank saves the day. This device works well. Much better than the motorized trimmer I had before.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Even though I can see them no problem (street lights etc)... people who don't turn their lights on at night, just their shitty daytime running lights, but no tail lights...
> "my dash lights are on so my headlights and tail lamps must be alight also..." ughhhh



Looks like a legistlative solution to this problem is coming. 
https://www.ctvnews.ca/politics/new-...cles-1.3852200



> In three years, manufacturers will have to build vehicles in one of three ways:
> 
> - To have daytime running lights and tail lights that come on automatically when the vehicle instrument panel is illuminated and the car is turned on;
> - To have the vehicle automatically turn on headlights, taillights and side marker lights in low light conditions; or
> - To have the drivers instrument panel stay dark until the driver turns the lights on

----------


## bjstare

> Looks like a legistlative solution to this problem is coming. 
> https://www.ctvnews.ca/politics/new-...cles-1.3852200



While I think this is awesome, and way overdue, there's going to be thousands of cars on the road for years to come that will still be dark at night due to the idiots driving them. Should make a recall required to make the dash dark at night. Or just police the issue more actively.

----------


## jwslam

> While I think this is awesome, and way overdue, there's going to be thousands of cars on the road for years to come that will still be dark at night due to the idiots driving them. Should make a recall required to make the dash dark at night. Or just police the issue more actively.



plus y'know, only give out licenses to people who earned them

----------


## bjstare

> plus y'know, only give out licenses to people who earned them



Well yeah, that's the dream. Good luck though.

----------


## HiTempguy1

This morning in the fog on the way into Edmonton, so many idiots without their lights on :nuts:

----------


## adam c

I have a few

People who run lights
Minivan drivers, either drive like they're hot shit or have no concept of other people on the road
People on kijiji or other classified sites who post stuff for sale but then don't respond when you contact them

----------


## killramos

> Looks like a legistlative solution to this problem is coming. 
> https://www.ctvnews.ca/politics/new-...cles-1.3852200



So does this mean DRL's are no longer mandatory? IE if the cars have auto headlghts the lights not be on at all anymore during the day?

----------


## J-hop

> So does this mean DRL's are no longer mandatory? IE if the cars have auto headlghts the lights not be on at all anymore during the day?



Dont think thats what its saying.

Dont all auto headlights run the DRLs full time than switch to full power when it gets dark? Thats what my old ford does anyways.

----------


## speedog

> So does this mean DRL's are no longer mandatory? IE if the cars have auto headlghts the lights not be on at all anymore during the day?



I believe auto-lights means your regular headlights and running lights will automatically come on as needed. We've had this feature in all of our vehicles since 1992.

edit- read the article and it includes the above and two other options but it is good legislation IMO.

----------


## jwslam

> People who run lights



The left turn light has gone red, my straight through light is green, and I'm waiting for 3 cars to continue their left turns.  :Bang Head:  :Bang Head:  :Bang Head:

----------


## gmc72

> So does this mean DRL's are no longer mandatory? IE if the cars have auto headlghts the lights not be on at all anymore during the day?






> Don’t think that’s what it’s saying.
> 
> Don’t all auto headlights run the DRLs full time than switch to full power when it gets dark? That’s what my old ford does anyways.



From the article:
To have daytime running lights and *tail lights* that come on automatically when the vehicle instrument panel is illuminated and the car is turned on;
To have the vehicle automatically turn on headlights, *taillights and side marker lights* in low light conditions; or
To have the drivers’ instrument panel stay dark until the driver turns the lights on

This will be great moving forward, but it won't help the idiots out there now. Maybe the CPS should do one of those STEP programs for it!!

----------


## killramos

Cool. Works for me.

But agreed it does nothing to enforce Idiots out there. Number of cars I see in the rod who don’t even have drls is hilarious.

----------


## mzdspd

> From the article:
> To have daytime running lights and *tail lights* that come on automatically when the vehicle instrument panel is illuminated and the car is turned on;
> To have the vehicle automatically turn on headlights, *taillights and side marker lights* in low light conditions; or
> To have the drivers’ instrument panel stay dark until the driver turns the lights on
> 
> This will be great moving forward, but it won't help the idiots out there now. Maybe the CPS should do one of those STEP programs for it!!



The only issue that I see with this is that headlights will still be off when its raining or snowing.. Lights that turn on automatically with the wipers are a great safety feature.

----------


## Swank

Saying "Yeah, no" - Pick one dammit!

----------


## J-hop

> Saying "Yeah, no" - Pick one dammit!



That is the response I give when someone says something so stupid I dont quite know how to respond in a way I think they can intellectually handle haha.

----------


## Swank

^heh, OK that I can let slide, I mean more like:

Passenger "Hey, can we stop off at the bank on the way to the store?"
Driver "Yeah, no, of course buddy"

WTF was the "no" for?!?!

----------


## SKR

If you're at somebody's house, and they're having a few friends over for drinks, and you're in charge of music, please for the love of fuck play whole songs. If you're that much of a fucking scatterbrain idiot that you can't even make it to the hook of Jump Around without switching to Born to Run and then to Poker Face, hand the controls over to someone else.

----------


## D'z Nutz

I fucking hate fingerprints on my monitors, but that's my anal retentiveness. But what really drives me up the wall:

Me: Please don't touch my monitors.
Person: Oh sure, sorry.

Me: Again, please don't touch my monitors.
Person: Oh yeah, forgot.

Me: DO NOT TOUCH MY MONITORS.
Person: Oh right.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> I fucking hate fingerprints on my monitors, but that's my anal retentiveness. But what really drives me up the wall:
> 
> Me: Please don't touch my monitors.
> Person: Oh sure, sorry.
> 
> Me: Again, please don't touch my monitors.
> Person: Oh yeah, forgot.
> 
> Me: DO NOT TOUCH MY MONITORS.
> Person: Oh right.



As an IT guy, I tent to avoid touching monitors, as some care, some don't. I do the hover finger.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> I fucking hate fingerprints on my monitors, but that's my anal retentiveness. But what really drives me up the wall:
> 
> Me: Please don't touch my monitors.
> Person: Oh sure, sorry.
> 
> Me: Again, please don't touch my monitors.
> Person: Oh yeah, forgot.
> 
> Me: DO NOT TOUCH MY MONITORS.
> Person: Oh right.



I just had to remind him again.  :facepalm:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I just had to remind him again.



Keep a wooden ruler at your desk. Get old school Catholic nun/teacher on his hand every time it happens.

----------


## Swank

People walking side by side on a 2-person wide sidewalk toward me. Then instead of going single file when we're about to pass one another, they think slightly turning and dropping a shoulder back is giving me enough room. I now stop dead in my tracks and wait for them to pass (making sure first no one is behind me).

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## A790

At wand wash today. Watching guy use brush on whole vehicle. 

Pet peeve #1.

I walk over and say "hey man, I don't want to tell you how to wash your car, but I'm curious though if you've ever found swirls in your paint from using the brush? You can get the same result using pre-soak and without the brush. Try it!"

Him: "You don't know what you're talking about."

Me: "You're right. There's no way a brush full of rocks and dirt would be damaging to your paint. Cheers".

Pet peeve #2: when being right is more important than doing whats right. Sad part is that it was a beautiful Mercedes coupe. Ugh.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Well, pre-soak only works if you actively maintain your car and keep it waxed and/or sealed.

Just watching people use those brushes though, instead of using a proper microfiber, etc...

----------


## Disoblige

> At wand wash today. Watching guy use brush on whole vehicle. 
> 
> Pet peeve #1.
> 
> I walk over and say "hey man, I don't want to tell you how to wash your car, but I'm curious though if you've ever found swirls in your paint from using the brush? You can get the same result using pre-soak and without the brush. Try it!"
> 
> Him: "You don't know what you're talking about."
> 
> Me: "You're right. There's no way a brush full of rocks and dirt would be damaging to your paint. Cheers".
> ...



Most people just don't care or think it is a big deal. They probably wouldn't even notice the swirls even if there were any.

I don't even use that brush to wash my rims. I use it to brush away crap off my tires  :ROFL!:

----------


## jwslam

> People walking side by side on a 2-person wide sidewalk toward me. Then instead of going single file when we're about to pass one another, they think slightly turning and dropping a shoulder back is giving me enough room. I now stop dead in my tracks and wait for them to pass (making sure first no one is behind me).



On this topic: the guy who thinks it's his damn right to stand on the left side of the escalator.

----------


## J-hop

The average Costco customer.

Holy shit I almost lost it there tonight haha. If you have a list, know where the items are, Costco is just not the place you want to shop. Im fairly certain there is a large portion of the shoppers that wander aimlessly there for entertainment

----------


## Tik-Tok

When an app updates, and erases your login data.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## adam c

> The average Costco customer.
> 
> Holy shit I almost lost it there tonight haha. If you have a list, know where the items are, Costco is just not the place you want to shop. I’m fairly certain there is a large portion of the shoppers that wander aimlessly there for entertainment




Go for the samples, come out $400 lighter

----------


## D'z Nutz

> The average Costco customer.
> 
> Holy shit I almost lost it there tonight haha. If you have a list, know where the items are, Costco is just not the place you want to shop. I’m fairly certain there is a large portion of the shoppers that wander aimlessly there for entertainment



To be fair, I do that at Costco when I'm in the US cause they have so much stuff we don't get here. But yeah you're right, you don't go browsing at (your own) Costco.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> To be fair, I do that at Costco when I'm in the US cause they have so much stuff we don't get here. But yeah you're right, you don't go browsing at (your own) Costco.



And costco designed it that way. They specifically don't put signs up labeling the aisles, so you'll wander and ideally pick up more things than you had originally hoped.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Parents who are puking sick, stay home from work, but still send their kids to dayhome. Yay, your selfishness just infected 8 other kids and their parents, good job assholes.

----------


## gretz

> Parents who are puking sick, stay home from work, but still send their kids to dayhome. Yay, your selfishness just infected 8 other kids and their parents, good job assholes.



This paradoxical situation

Employees that come into work sick because calling in sick is discouraged... Getting everyone else sick and catching shit for coming in sick

----------


## J-hop

New parents that refer to their baby as “baby” not “the baby” ,”our baby” but “baby”

“Me and baby went to the park”

Oh yeah? Me and dog went for a walk today. 

Thanks Mr potato head haha

----------


## HiTempguy1

I think I've said this before, but it has to be said again.

People who FUCKING DIAL ON THEIR PHONES ON SPEAKERPHONE AT THE OFFICE AND LET IT RING.

Like fuck THE FUCK off and hold it up to your ear asshole.

Normally it wouldn't be an issue, but crusty old fuck one does it, and the boss (crusty old fuck two) also does it.

I think I'm tired enough of it, that I'm just going to start playing loud music everytime they do it out of my computer speakers.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I fucking hate fingerprints on my monitors, but that's my anal retentiveness. But what really drives me up the wall:
> 
> Me: Please don't touch my monitors.
> Person: Oh sure, sorry.
> 
> Me: Again, please don't touch my monitors.
> Person: Oh yeah, forgot.
> 
> Me: DO NOT TOUCH MY MONITORS.
> Person: Oh right.



I'm the same way but at work I just had to give up.

Cleaning staff cleans them with wet dirty rags and leaves super noticeable cleaning swirls/smudges all over them that light up any time the sun is even slightly on my monitors.

Coworkers point to things with greasy fingers, pencil crayons, and pens leaving marks and sometimes long lines across the monitors. You can't win.

The problem is it's literally impossible to clean a matte LCD screen (or any screen that isn't glass) and leave no trace, so once someone touches it once, it's all downhill from there. You either clean it and get different smudges, or live with the mark. Even with things like distilled water and 99.99% isopropyl alcohol, you cannot clean them back to an original state.

----------


## dirtsniffer

fuck i hate when people touch my monitors

----------


## firebane

People who don't fucking stay in their designated turn lanes and then try to zip around you almost taking out your damn bumper!

----------


## Lex350

As a dog owner I get pissed at people that don;t clean up after their dog takes a crap. No excuse for it.

----------


## bjstare

> As a dog owner I get pissed at people that don;t clean up after their dog takes a crap. No excuse for it.



Same. We were out walking the dogs yesterday and saw that someone picked up after their (large) dog, tied the bag, then just left the bag sitting on the ground. What kind of asshole would think that helps? If you're going to leave dog shit on the ground, don't even bother bagging it. At least that way it'll eventually break down, not just sit there in a bag until the end of time.

----------


## firebane

> As a dog owner I get pissed at people that don;t clean up after their dog takes a crap. No excuse for it.



When we moved into our place there was so much dog shit left behind it took me 30 minutes to clean it up.




> Same. We were out walking the dogs yesterday and saw that someone picked up after their (large) dog, tied the bag, then just left the bag sitting on the ground. What kind of asshole would think that helps? If you're going to leave dog shit on the ground, don't even bother bagging it. At least that way it'll eventually break down, not just sit there in a bag until the end of time.



If I was taking my dog for a walk and I KNOW I am coming back the exact same way I would do this sometimes just so that I didn't have to carry the shit with me. The problem was many people like you or others would be all "the fuck are people leaving their shit bags behind for" without pausing for a moment to think maybe there is a valid reason.

----------


## dirtsniffer

My dog has had a bad case of the runs for a week. I feel bad not picking up after her, but the best I can do is maybe pick up 40% and smear the rest around. Maybe I should carry a hose.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Maybe I should carry a hose.



In Japan, any time a dog pees or poops, they pull out a water bottle and wash the residue off the sidewalk. Nobody would ever do that here but your comment just reminded me of it haha.

----------


## mzdspd

> Same. We were out walking the dogs yesterday and saw that someone picked up after their (large) dog, tied the bag, then just left the bag sitting on the ground. What kind of asshole would think that helps? If you're going to leave dog shit on the ground, don't even bother bagging it. At least that way it'll eventually break down, not just sit there in a bag until the end of time.



Are you sure that they weren't just putting it down and picking it up later? 

On Saturday, I was out on a hike and I did not want to carry the poop bag so I just set it down by a sign and picked it back up on my way back.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Watched someone throw their cigarette butt out the window this morning.

I hate people.

----------


## Tik-Tok

People who seem completely confused by the "take a number" system. You entered the office, 5 people are sitting holding numbers in their hand, and you stand directly in front of the big red sign explaining to take a number, but there you stand anyways.

----------


## J-hop

When people ask you why you dont have kids and you politely say youre not ready and they say no ones ever really ready, you just do it and figure it out as you go along. Thanks for the shitty life advice...

----------


## HiTempguy1

> People who seem completely confused by the "take a number" system. You entered the office, 5 people are sitting holding numbers in their hand, and you stand directly in front of the big red sign explaining to take a number, but there you stand anyways.



Similarly, people confused by lineups.

There are certain lines (say a till at a grocery store/walmart) where you choose which till you are going to and get in line. Then there are the tills like at banks, department stores, or whatever where you lineup and then go to the next available till. It's not hard, and yet people always just try and walk in front of you.

My favourite is when things are backed up and there isn't enough room for a single file line, so you patiently stand off to the side and people just walk on by and kind of insert themselves in  :Guns:

----------


## ExtraSlow

People who constantly think the worst of others. I have one buddy like this, and it's exhausting.

----------


## baygirl

People at fast food food places and coffee shops who go up to the cashier and have no clue what they want to order.

----------


## speedog

> People who constantly think the worst of others. I have one buddy like this, and it's exhausting.



Ya gots to ask yourself why you have a buddy like this.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Ya gots to ask yourself why you have a buddy like this.



true story man.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> People who constantly think the worst of others. I have one buddy like this, and it's exhausting.



My wife believes everyone else thinks the worst of her. Just as exhausting.

----------


## adam c

I would consider myself a pessimist, it makes things less disappointing if they don’t turn out... that being said if things do turn out it’s much better

I don’t think I do it constantly nor do I constantly talk about it or talk people down

----------


## klumsy_tumbler

> People at fast food food places and coffee shops who go up to the cashier and have no clue what they want to order.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> When people ask you why you don’t have kids and you politely say you’re not ready and they say ‘no ones ever really ready, you just do it and figure it out as you go along’. Thanks for the shitty life advice...



Honestly one of my #1 pet peeves. People asking about marriage, kids, pregnancy, etc. When are you going to have kids? When are you going to have another kid? When is #3? etc. etc. It NEVER ends. So many people think that their own life decisions need to be projected onto others. It also creates an incredibly awkward situation when you are with your SO and forced to answer questions on those subjects on the spot.

This is *extremely* rude in my opinion, not only because it's nobody's business, but especially because the people might be trying to have kids, but can't for medical reasons or similar, and maybe it's a huge point of stress in their lives/relationship. I know people who have spent $50K on fertility treatments (unsuccessfully) trying to have kids - you can imagine how they might feel every time someone asks them about kids. Honestly one of the most rude and shortsighted things you can bring up with someone IMO, especially if you aren't a close friend, family member, etc.

----------


## HiTempguy1

> Honestly one of my #1 pet peeves. People asking about marriage, kids, pregnancy, etc. When are you going to have kids? When are you going to have another kid? When is #3? etc. etc. It NEVER ends. So many people think that their own life decisions need to be projected onto others. It also creates an incredibly awkward situation when you are with your SO and forced to answer questions on those subjects on the spot.
> 
> This is *extremely* rude in my opinion, not only because it's nobody's business, but especially because the people might be trying to have kids, but can't for medical reasons or similar, and maybe it's a huge point of stress in their lives/relationship. I know people who have spent $50K on fertility treatments (unsuccessfully) trying to have kids - you can imagine how they might feel every time someone asks them about kids. Honestly one of the most rude and shortsighted things you can bring up with someone IMO, especially if you aren't a close friend, family member, etc.



Or, some people like yourself just need to fucking chill and realize 99% of people are asking it out of good intentions, and that the world doesn't revolve around you cupcake so they may not know troubles or issues you'be been having. 50% of couples (married or unmarried) in Canada HAVE children. Married couples is even higher. It's a reasonable guesstimate to say 75% of all long term couples/marriages will have children. I know one couple who does not and never will, and that was their choice. Anyone else I have ever met is either having kids, or is planning on it. Lots of couples I know who originally said NO WAY to kids are having them. So its not some outlandish question.

I will agree that if you say you aren't interested, and they keep badgering you, thats a different story. As for the "when were ready response", anything about kids ever and anyone you ever talk to, its never easier (unless you go from broke and destitute to well off).

Pet peeve of the day: people who get upset about the dumbest shit.

----------


## dirtsniffer

When my wife was pregnant people occasionally asked how long we were trying for.

My favourite answer was always, "oh usually 3 to 5 minutes, maybe longer if I was drinking"

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

We were back to work our first day after the honeymoon when people started asking when we're having kids.
It's been 2 years, it hasn't stopped, still no kids.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Or, some people like yourself just need to fucking chill and realize 99% of people are asking it out of good intentions, and that the world doesn't revolve around you cupcake so they may not know troubles or issues you'be been having. 50% of couples (married or unmarried) in Canada HAVE children. Married couples is even higher. It's a reasonable guesstimate to say 75% of all long term couples/marriages will have children. I know one couple who does not and never will, and that was their choice. Anyone else I have ever met is either having kids, or is planning on it. Lots of couples I know who originally said NO WAY to kids are having them. So its not some outlandish question.
> 
> I will agree that if you say you aren't interested, and they keep badgering you, thats a different story. As for the "when were ready response", anything about kids ever and anyone you ever talk to, its never easier (unless you go from broke and destitute to well off).
> 
> Pet peeve of the day: people who get upset about the dumbest shit.



Using that logic, everything in this entire thread should bother you on the grounds that none of it is a big deal if people would just "chill". Nothing in this thread is THAT big of a deal at the end of the day, hence why it is simply a pet peeve and not a major issue. Also, if you actually read my post, you would see it was the constant badgering I was referring to - not a one-time question. I think most people couldn't care less if someone's grandma they see once a year comes up to and makes a joke about a grandchild.

Do you ask people how much they weigh and how hold they are? Do you ask larger women if they are pregnant? 

Based on the aggressiveness of your reply, your pet peeve of the day seems a little hypocritical...

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## J-hop

> Or, some people like yourself just need to fucking chill and realize 99% of people are asking it out of good intentions, and that the world doesn't revolve around you cupcake so they may not know troubles or issues you'be been having. 50% of couples (married or unmarried) in Canada HAVE children. Married couples is even higher. It's a reasonable guesstimate to say 75% of all long term couples/marriages will have children. I know one couple who does not and never will, and that was their choice. Anyone else I have ever met is either having kids, or is planning on it. Lots of couples I know who originally said NO WAY to kids are having them. So its not some outlandish question.
> 
> I will agree that if you say you aren't interested, and they keep badgering you, thats a different story. As for the "when were ready response", anything about kids ever and anyone you ever talk to, its never easier (unless you go from broke and destitute to well off).
> 
> Pet peeve of the day: people who get upset about the dumbest shit.



While in utopian theory what you’re saying is fine. But in reality I’ve never met someone that asked that question that stopped after I said “I don’t want kids” or “I’m not ready”.

----------


## HiTempguy1

> Based on the aggressiveness of your reply, your pet peeve of the day seems a little hypocritical...



That's the point.

Fuck it can be difficult to have fun on this forum sometimes.  :Devil: 




> While in utopian theory what you’re saying is fine. But in reality I’ve never met someone that asked that question that stopped after I said “I don’t want kids” or “I’m not ready”.



Annnnnnd I specifically accounted for that.




> Cars that restart or refresh the order of all your songs in shuffle mode every fucking time the ignition turns on. 
> 
> Why!!!!
> 
> I have 500+ songs, and sure as shit in every car I've ever owned I seem to hear the same dozen everytime I stop/start.



Spotify plays songs from the newest song added to your library. Their random generator sucks. So I seem to end up listening to songs I've recently added. The struggle is real.

----------


## vengie

> We were back to work our first day after the honeymoon when people started asking when we're having kids.
> It's been 2 years, it hasn't stopped, still no kids.



My (now) wife and I were just engaged and we already had people asking when kids were coming. This is almost three years ago, still no kids.

----------


## killramos

I usually turn the question around on people to make them feel like POSs and tell them we cant have kids.

Shuts people up real fast. And they never mention children again. 

I have a buddy who is in a similar situation to me and we were walking around the UofC campus a couple weeks ago chatting about our indifference/negativity to having kids and some bleeding heart who was eavesdropping on our conversation got triggered and lost it on us for being horrible people. As if her opinion matters to us at all we just laughed at her.

----------


## J-hop

> Annnnnnd I specifically accounted for that.



Yea and what I’m saying is in the history of that question being asked there has never been a person (in my experience) that stopped at good intentions and didn’t push past.

Your theory has absolutely no meaning in the real world haha. People aren’t able to comprehend others live outside the box they’ve drawn for themselves


I don’t want kids, I think they’re a horrible idea (for me) but I get why some people want them. That is essentially never a sentiment shared by the other side

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Fuck it can be difficult to have fun on this forum sometimes.



I don't know how you have fun, but we'd all take your posts in a more lighthearted manner and have more fun with them if you mixed up the aggressiveness with 50% of anything else.

----------


## SKR

Online discussion pet peeves:

When people say "you do realize that..." Well no, obviously I don't fucking realize that, or else I wouldn't have said what I said.

When people start off with "ummm..." That's a crutch in spoken conversation to buy time for your brain to catch up to itself. In written conversation you have time to gather your thoughts. You don't need to say ummmm.

When people say "wait... what?" This is dumb when it's spoken, but at least it makes some kind of sense. Like "ummmm" above, you have all the time you need. "What" is fine, "wait" is unnecessary.

- - - Updated - - -

Also, paper towel or toilet paper that doesn't tear along the perforations like it's supposed to.

----------


## gmc72

My most recent pet peeve is people on the highway who travel at 5 below the limit on a 2 lane highway, then when there's a passing lane, speed up to 120km/h so no one can pass!!!!  :Whipped:  :Whipped:

----------


## Swank

When people vote in a forum poll and then make a post saying what their vote was. Sofa king redundant  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## J-hop

> Also, paper towel or toilet paper that doesn't tear along the perforations like it's supposed to.



How about multi ply that separates between layers and you’re never quite certain if you’ve got the right plys together until it’s too late

----------


## ExtraSlow

People who get a traffic ticket and immediately start an investigation into the legality of it, why the law is written as it is, why they are being "targeted", how others have fought those tickets etc. 

FFS, your human rights aren't being infringed, you aren't exposing a fundamental injustice, there's no conspiracy, just pay the ticket.

----------


## speedog

> People who get a traffic ticket and immediately start an investigation into the legality of it, why the law is written as it is, why they are being "targeted", how others have fought those tickets etc. 
> 
> FFS, your human rights aren't being infringed, you aren't exposing a fundamental injustice, there's no conspiracy, just pay the ticket.



Beyond would cease to exist other then for Tesla quarrels.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Possibly true. And I'd miss it.

----------


## J-hop

Office footwear:

I honestly thought this would go without saying, but if you’re visiting/working in a quiet open office where people are trying to work and you have to walk to and from a meeting room several times in an hour, flip-flops are NOT an appropriate choice of footwear. Just sayin

----------


## dirtsniffer

the fact I have to wear close toed dress shoes to fit in and every women is wearing sandals or very breathable shoes. fucking two people are wearing birkenstocks.

don't even get me started on pants.

----------


## vengie

> the fact I have to wear close toed dress shoes to fit in and every women is wearing sandals or very breathable shoes. fucking two people are wearing birkenstocks.
> 
> don't even get me started on pants.



You know how much I would LOVE to wear sandals and shorts in the office? Especially when its 25+ degrees.

----------


## dirtsniffer

oh i know. this really grinds my gears.

----------


## lilmira

with or without socks?

----------


## J-hop

Birkenstocks with white socks and khaki shorts, speak in a German accent and pull the diversity card if anyone questions you

----------


## vengie

> with or without socks?



Ideally with, the AC in the office can be a little outrageous from time to time (we all get hot due to the work attire).

----------


## ExtraSlow

What the hell is the point of dust jackets on books with a full-colour printed cover? I just recycle them.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Restaurants who don't staple the bill receipt, to the credit machine print out receipt

----------


## Tik-Tok

Songs that have quiet background noises, that sound exactly like something mechanical failing on your car.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I have never had that happen in my life. Seriously have never seen a waitress sporting a stapler in her apron.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Well, paying at the front till some places won’t staple the two slips for you.

----------


## SKR

> Well, paying at the front till some places won’t staple the two slips for you.



They don't offer, or they refuse when you ask? One is maybe worth getting worked up over, the other isn't.

----------


## adam c

Trucks that take an entire green light to get through an intersection

----------


## Swank

> Songs that have quiet background noises, that sound exactly like something mechanical failing on your car.



Or police sirens  :Guns:

----------


## NissanFanBoy

When making a used car ad, people who take pictures of their car on grass?!

----------


## Maxt

> Trucks that take an entire green light to get through an intersection



 People in cars that accelerate slower than big trucks.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> People in cars that accelerate slower than big trucks.



*Approaches red light*

"Hmmm, one big tractor/trailer in one lane, and two cars in the other... think I'll get behind the cars"

*Light turns green, two cars accelerate slower than the one big truck*

Every. Damn. Time.

----------


## ExtraSlow

You guys are behind me....

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> People in cars that accelerate slower than big trucks.



Sometimes I simply can’t keep up to the flow of traffic in my daily lol.

----------


## SKR

I've got a friend that sends me porn on Facebook messenger. Videos of people fucking other people. I don't know why he does that. Is that a pet peeve? It's fucking weird.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I've got a friend that sends me porn on Facebook messenger. Videos of people fucking other people. I don't know why he does that. Is that a pet peeve? It's fucking weird.



Bro, I thought you liked it!

----------


## SKR

You never send me anything, and that's another pet peeve of mine.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Your email is [email protected], right?

----------


## SKR

skr69. You have to get that 69 in there so the ladies know you'll take care of them.

----------


## bjstare

> I've got a friend that sends me porn on Facebook messenger. Videos of people fucking other people. I don't know why he does that. Is that a pet peeve? It's fucking weird.



Equally weird is being friends with someone that would do that. But to each, their own.

----------


## Disoblige

> I've got a friend that sends me porn on Facebook messenger. Videos of people fucking other people. I don't know why he does that. Is that a pet peeve? It's fucking weird.



Does his name start with an L? :\

----------


## SKR

> Equally weird is being friends with someone that would do that. But to each, their own.



Yeah I don't know. I wouldn't even know how to confront him with it, because "could you not send me porn" seems like a ridiculous conversation to have with another adult.




> Does his name start with an L? :\



No, not an L.

----------


## HiTempguy1

I mean, I agree, but at the same time I'm positive ya'll complaining about it have posted in Ask Leo before, so I don't really see a difference. Because its anonymous?

Sounds like a not very good pedantic argument.

What's even better though is not having the ability to tell the person not to do it. Jesus, some people on Beyond.

----------


## NissanFanBoy

People that post their cars on kijiji and write that they've dropped the price just for today!!! Price will go back up tomorrow. Ya okay buddy, good luck with that. So if it doesn't sell at your lower price you're gonna raise it back up higher?

----------


## nzwasp

My mother in law does this fucking disgusting audible throat clearing that my wife claims that alot of chinese people in china do. Basically regurgitating their spit from their throat and expelling it into a tissue. Its gross to hear and see and I hear it all the fucking time now that she lives in the basement except its also echo'd as well.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Older Chinese people make a lot of gross noises. That's a fact.

----------


## adam c

> My mother in law does this fucking disgusting audible throat clearing that my wife claims that alot of chinese people in china do. Basically regurgitating their spit from their throat and expelling it into a tissue. Its gross to hear and see and I hear it all the fucking time now that she lives in the basement except its also echo'd as well.



A few years ago I was in the Philippines, I guess it's customary there to just spit everywhere. I was sitting at the house and one of their family friends came over, an older lady and she kept horking and spitting..

----------


## ExtraSlow

The commercial on the fan960 that implies that installing a remote car starter means your car will start easier/better when it's cold out. No dummy, your block heater and better charger will do that. If anything the starter will make it worse because of the parasitic battery drain.

----------


## bjstare

> My mother in law does this fucking disgusting audible throat clearing that my wife claims that alot of chinese people in china do. Basically regurgitating their spit from their throat and expelling it into a tissue. Its gross to hear and see and I hear it all the fucking time now that she lives in the basement except its also echo'd as well.



I've worked with a few people over the years that did this. It's revolting.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

New one for me - was at Costco on the weekend and a lady was standing in the middle of a good parking spot to keep other people from parking there while her husband filled up with gas. She had to have stood there "reserving" the spot for 10 minutes or more.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> New one for me - was at Costco on the weekend and a lady was standing in the middle of a good parking spot to keep other people from parking there while her husband filled up with gas. She had to have stood there "reserving" the spot for 10 minutes or more.



That simply impressive.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> New one for me - was at Costco on the weekend and a lady was standing in the middle of a good parking spot to keep other people from parking there while her husband filled up with gas. She had to have stood there "reserving" the spot for 10 minutes or more.



Hilarious. 

H: Hey the gas line is short I am going to get it now.
W: Hey look a great parking space, let me out and I'll save it for you while you get gas

People living in 3018

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

I was equal parts annoyed and impressed. Props to the husband for convincing his elderly wife to go annoy people in a parking lot for ages while he lounges in the car!

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I was equal parts annoyed and impressed. Props to the husband for convincing his elderly wife to go annoy people in a parking lot for ages while he lounges in the car!



People's stupidity boggles my mind. So instead of just parking at the back and walking 2 extra minutes, she has to stand there for 10+. Same mentality as the ones who keep circling the "good" spots for 10 minutes, when it would be faster just to walk from a "bad" spot.

----------


## Buster

> People that post their cars on kijiji and write that they've dropped the price just for today!!! Price will go back up tomorrow. Ya okay buddy, good luck with that. So if it doesn't sell at your lower price you're gonna raise it back up higher?



corollary: people who post on Beyond with a "beyond price."

Oh, you marketing wizard you.

----------


## dirtsniffer

to be fair, I generally inflate my price on kijiji and may give a more honest expected price on beyond. Haven't sold anything on beyond in a long time mind you.

For instance, had my a6000 listed on kijiji for $500, but really only expected $400 so listed on beyond for $400, ended up selling it for $450 on kijiji.

----------


## tonytiger55

The size of pies.
As a expat this really upsets me. It really does. 
In the UK, I could buy a pack, throw one in the oven, veg, mash & gravey. No problem. 
I bought a frozen packet of minced beef and vegetable pies. I have to cook TWO. They are so dam small!! Why? WHHY??!
Midget size pies... friggen hell.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> people who post on Beyond with a "beyond price." Oh, you marketing wizard you.






> to be fair, I generally inflate my price on kijiji and may give a more honest expected price on beyond.



 I do this, and the reason I do is to remove some of the expected haggle room from the kijiji price and just represent something closer to my expected actual sale price.

----------


## ganesh

> New one for me - was at Costco on the weekend and a lady was standing in the middle of a good parking spot to keep other people from parking there while her husband filled up with gas. She had to have stood there "reserving" the spot for 10 minutes or more.



Remind me of this,
https://youtu.be/tQ3JnxkZxJg

----------


## bjstare

> New one for me - was at Costco on the weekend and a lady was standing in the middle of a good parking spot to keep other people from parking there while her husband filled up with gas. She had to have stood there "reserving" the spot for 10 minutes or more.



Haha if someone's willing to put in that kind of effort, they deserve the spot IMO.

----------


## HiTempguy1

> Haha if someone's willing to put in that kind of effort, they deserve the spot IMO.



I kind of agree. If someone wants to literally stand in a parking lot and hold a spot, what is the difference versus if their car was actually there?

It is a bit of a piss off that the spot could be used by someone who needs to go into the store now, but all's fair in love and war.

People who pull into a spot you are waiting to turn into. Now THAT drives me bonkers.

----------


## A790

People that post inexpensive vehicles for sale and then say "no test drives". Good luck with that.

----------


## firebane

Automatic toilet flushers....

Those fuckers leave your shit behind more often than not.. I don't want to look at that or clean up after you.

----------


## vengie

> People that post inexpensive vehicles for sale and then say "no test drives". Good luck with that.



I saw that ad and instantly laughed...

----------


## Disoblige

I travel through Edmonton quite a bit over the years. Always people who drive slow in left lane on Anthony Henday.
Every. Fucking. Time.

----------


## Tik-Tok

That Philips is seriously dropping the ball with their Hue stuff.

Why the fuck don't they have Hue controlled outlets yet? Why the fuck don't they have bulbs that can be turned on and off manually for bedside table lamps etc?

----------


## finboy

Cunts who park beside you at the back of a parking lot, then ding your car and drive away (yes, I pm’d tomco for advice)

----------


## ExtraSlow

That's not PDR.

----------


## finboy

If they can get the dent out without too much paint damage, I can live with touch up paint

----------


## J-hop

Those stereotypes in older “TRD” matrixes (or matrices?). Usually wearing sport sunglasses, middle aged, often balding skinny dudes with clean shaven heads and a fleece jacket, driving like they’re some type of hot shit...... no......just no

----------


## SKR

I like when you're trying to unscrew a coax cable, and you turn it half a turn and then try to turn it another half a turn, and it just screws itself right the fuck up again. I haven't used those cables in a long time but I was locked in a battle of wits with one the other day. Good times.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

People that see a cop on the highway and slow down to 15 under the limit.

----------


## Disoblige

Inexperienced, know-it-all's too afraid to ask questions related in their job in a work environment. Gotta love it.

----------


## J-hop

> Inexperienced, know-it-all's too afraid to ask questions related in their job in a work environment. Gotta love it.



Sad thing is when those guys make it into management somehow and they spout bullshit and you look like an insubordinate asshole for correcting them on their bullshit

----------


## adam c

Fuck these type of people in particular 

https://imgur.com/6EARwGO

----------


## dirtsniffer

Ya people who don't back in are the worst

----------


## Tik-Tok

Good thing he has a phone number to reach him at. Might I point out the other "petty revenge" thread?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Any children's play area that has "parent supervision required at all times" signs.

----------


## adam c

Might have to do some reading in that thread

----------


## J-hop

Car guys that flex on you at the car wash about using the brush at 7:30 AM.

(1) its none of your business
(2) I used it on the windows and thats it, the soap ran down making it look like I used it on the paint (but again see point 1)
(3) if youre some OCD paint guy thats fine but see point 1 and keep your comments to yourself
(4) see point 1

Guy wouldnt give up haha, didnt like that I just continued on and said uh huh, yep,neat

Dont be that guy, no matter how much your flex wants to flex.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Anyone who talks to me at the car wash.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Anyone else at the car wash at the same time as me.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Agreed with J-hop. I could give less fucks about using the brush on my company car with 400k on the chassis, I don’t need anyone telling me it’s bad for the paint, I have a black car to worry about washing at home.

----------


## J-hop

> Agreed with J-hop. I could give less fucks about using the brush on my company car with 400k on the chassis, I don’t need anyone telling me it’s bad for the paint, I have a black car to worry about washing at home.




It’s so overblown anyways, people get so worked up. We live in Calgary, gravel in the winter flying at your paint at 100kph is going to do 100000000000000x the damage any grit in a scrub brush (lubricated and trapped by soap) ever will. I still have my first car, it’s black, has 250 ish k on its, I used the brush on it for 10 years, I gauruntee a couple hours with multistage polishes and you’ll never be able to guess I used a brush on it.....

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I gauruntee a couple hours with multistage polishes and you’ll never be able to guess I used a brush on it.....



That's pretty much it right there. So long as you spray the big gunk off the brush before you use it, it won't cause any irreparable damage.

----------


## J-hop

Trucks with the wrong size canopy on. Why? Just why?

I saw a guy driving a brand new Tacoma with a canopy about a foot too long. Really? You bought a brand new truck and are too cheap to shell out a couple grand on a proper sized canopy? Really?

----------


## mr2mike

People that open the doors to buildings just enough for them to literally slip in while there's a line of people walking in behind them.

- - - Updated - - -




> Any children's play area that has "parent supervision required at all times" signs.



Those "children at play" signs purchased by parents and they set them out on the roadway.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Those "children at play" signs purchased by parents and they set them out on the roadway.

----------


## Swank

> Those "children at play" signs purchased by parents and they set them out on the roadway.



I like those, I treat them as 'down shift and make your engine scream here' signs. One day I'll grow up  :Wink: 

2 official road signs that I don't get are 'Hearing Impaired Children' and 'Elderly Pedestrians'. I can't imagine anyone would see one of those signs and change their driving habits one bit.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

People that use the powered doors in the middle of winter. Stop letting the heat out.

----------


## mr2mike

> 2 official road signs that I don't get are 'Hearing Impaired Children' and 'Elderly Pedestrians'. I can't imagine anyone would see one of those signs and change their driving habits one bit.



I've also seen duck crossing signs...

----------


## Quizzes

The newer model Chevy Malibu LED DRL irritates me for some reason.

----------


## J-hop

> The newer model Chevy Malibu LED DRL irritates me for some reason.



Yea I think one of the new Infiniti sedans has similar, looks so cheap

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> “Car guys” that flex on you at the car wash about using the brush at 7:30 AM.
> 
> (1) it’s none of your business
> (2) I used it on the windows and that’s it, the soap ran down making it look like I used it on the paint (but again see point 1)
> (3) if you’re some OCD paint guy that’s fine but see point 1 and keep your comments to yourself
> (4) see point 1
> 
> Guy wouldn’t give up haha, didn’t like that I just continued on and said “uh huh”, “yep”,”neat”
> 
> Don’t be that guy, no matter how much your flex wants to flex.



Next time just tell him it's a lease haha. Not that it's any of their business anyway.

-----------------------------------------

And to add to the thread, it might already be posted but something I have seen a lot of lately - people who bring traffic to a grinding halt so they can emergency change lanes NOW because they need to exit in 2+KM.

Also those "Slow down, my Dad works here!" signs at road construction areas...where I have literally never seen a single person working.

And finally, this playground zone which is still the most ridiculous one I have seen in Calgary:

----------


## mr2mike

Should say "my dad supervises by leaning on a shovel here (sometimes)".

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Tik-Tok

Poor online reviews when they misunderstand the product they are buying.

See: https://www.costco.ca/Intuit-TurboTa...100457603.html

Like what part of "ONLINE EDITION" do they not understand?

----------


## ExtraSlow

When you pvr the game, avoid social media and somehow your phone sends you the final score before you watch it, even though it's never done that before.

Also, when your kid has a medical test that requires them (and you) to wake up at 4am, and you can't fall asleep the night before, even though you always fall asleep super fast. Fitbit says I got four and a half hours of sleep. Gross.

----------


## rx7boi

When people modify their Kijiji ad title to say "SOLD SOLD SOLD."

The fuck? Just delete and remove the ad.

----------


## vengie

The amount of commercials with a doorbell chime...

As much as we have tried to train the reaction to the sound from our dog, she loses her shit every time she hears it... Small dog, very loud shrill bark  :Bang Head:

----------


## killramos

Companies that make claims about how quickly they will ship goods, but then have no accountability after the fact.

Ordered some wifi aps 3 weeks ago on a website that claimed in stock (and inventories accurate to last 15 minutes!) and ships same day. When I call in 2 weeks later to see wtf is going on they seem annoyed with me for even concerned and calling. Half convinced they fucked up on pricing and are trying to freeze me out to get me to cancel my order (prices 20% below market).

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> The amount of commercials with a doorbell chime...
> 
> As much as we have tried to train the reaction to the sound from our dog, she loses her shit every time she hears it... Small dog, very loud shrill bark



That reminds me about similar complaints made about radio commercials with sirens / crash / honking noises in them, which is not only equally annoying but actually quite dangerous.

At home though - who watches commercials anymore? Haha.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Wind. It can fuck right off pretty much every day of the year.

----------


## bjstare

> Wind. It can fuck right off pretty much every day of the year.



Preach. Wind is the worst element. It makes literally any weather condition worse. Yes, you read that right... on a sunny hot day, I'd rather roast my balls off with no breeze than have wind blowin around.

----------


## Swank

Bunch of kite haters up in here.

----------


## HiTempguy1

> Wind. It can fuck right off pretty much every day of the year.



My most hated weather 100% is wind. Give me -40, +40, rain, snow, sleet, just keep the wind out of here.

----------


## colinxx235

> Preach. Wind is the worst element. It makes literally any weather condition worse. Yes, you read that right... on a sunny hot day, I'd rather roast my balls off with no breeze than have wind blowin around.



Then what would you blame your "fade" (slice) on  :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:  :Guns:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Wind. It can fuck right off pretty much every day of the year.



+1

When we were a boating family, it ruined boating days

It ruins my pictures

It ruins my drone flying

It's generally unpleasant to be in at all times

Rain is right up there too for all the same reasons pretty much haha. Maybe I should go live in the desert.

----------


## ExtraSlow

See I can take the rain, because we get so few rainy days in Calgary. What's it rain, like ten time a year?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> See I can take the rain, because we get so few rainy days in Calgary. What's it rain, like ten time a year?



My problem is Calgary rain is so fucking cold and hard. You can't enjoy a nice summer rainfall like you can elsewhere.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> See I can take the rain, because we get so few rainy days in Calgary. What's it rain, like ten time a year?



A brief look at historicals suggests June and July are our rainiest months, with an average of 19 days and 15 days of rain respectively, each with 80mm total rain per month. What counts as a rainy day I don't know. There are only 4 months with historically less than 5 days of rain, and that is Nov-Feb, and I am sure that is made up in snow haha. It's basically a bell curve with June/July at the peak for rainfall and # of rainy days. Calgary also enjoys a hail season and a smoke season which were not listed.

----------


## speedog

> +1
> 
> When we were a boating family, it ruined boating days
> 
> It ruins my pictures
> 
> It ruins my drone flying
> 
> It's generally unpleasant to be in at all times
> ...



That would be Manyberries.

----------


## bjstare

> Then what would you blame your "fade" (slice) on



Idk, blame it on my playing partners somehow  :ROFL!:

----------


## Tik-Tok

UPS won't let me change my delivery until after the first attempt to deliver is made.

I know I won't be home tomorrow, there's no point in even trying to deliver. I am however at the airport all fucking day, SO LET ME FUCKING PICK IT UP.

----------


## J-hop

People afraid of commitment that ruin the 14ave to university drive shortcut during rush hour
 
@rage2
 know this pain

----------


## colinxx235

> Idk, blame it on my playing partners somehow



Yah I golf with Nam most of the time, so that is an easy excuse... he's a dick to play with  :Devil:

----------


## Swank

Probably already mentioned but when people can't say multiple sentences in one text/chat message/etc.

They send 7.

I don't know why.

It's never a Haiku.

But it is irritating.

Occasionally I'll respond with 7 messages of one word each.

They still don't get it.

----------


## killramos

When Canada post doesn’t even attempt to deliver something. And when you call to complain they tel you where to pick it up as if that makes it all better.

Defund.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When you go to make a simple RESP contribution and it takes 45 minutes of bullshit chatting and paperwork with your "investment advisor".

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> When you go to make a simple RESP contribution and it takes 45 minutes of bullshit chatting and paperwork with your "investment advisor".



If it suits you, you should open a Questrade or Interactive Brokers account so you never have to deal with people like that again whose only purpose is to sell you high commission funds (assuming it's like the ones I've talked to anyway).

----------


## Tik-Tok

> When you go to make a simple RESP contribution and it takes 45 minutes of bullshit chatting and paperwork with your "investment advisor".



Somewhat related, when every mortgage broker you talk to tries their hardest to sell you on a HELOC as well, even when you specifically say you don't want one.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Gf watches TV with the volume fucking cranked. I'll come into the house and have to start yelling to turn it down. When I'm gone, I'll give her a call and all I can hear is the fucking TV blasting away. She'll shut it off at that volume too so when I turn it on later, it blasts me.

Gf has her car stereo cranked at all times. She shuts off her car with it cranked. I hop in later to move it or go grab something. Hit the start button, I'm instantly blasted with top 40 pop bullshit. She also sometimes attempts conversation with me while the music is blasting. 

Anything she can turn the volume up on she will.

----------


## Swank

^I bet she, like my wife, also has her phone at max media volume so when she clicks on a video in bed I shit myself and need CPR.

Her: "You never listen!"
Him: "YOU CAN'T EVEN HEAR!"
Her: "WHAT?"

 :Bang Head:

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Gf watches TV with the volume fucking cranked. I'll come into the house and have to start yelling to turn it down. When I'm gone, I'll give her a call and all I can hear is the fucking TV blasting away. She'll shut it off at that volume too so when I turn it on later, it blasts me.
> 
> Gf has her car stereo cranked at all times. She shuts off her car with it cranked. I hop in later to move it or go grab something. Hit the start button, I'm instantly blasted with top 40 pop bullshit. She also sometimes attempts conversation with me while the music is blasting. 
> 
> Anything she can turn the volume up on she will.



Has she had her hearing tested? I wonder if she did damage at some concerts/events in her past.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> Gf watches TV with the volume fucking cranked. I'll come into the house and have to start yelling to turn it down. When I'm gone, I'll give her a call and all I can hear is the fucking TV blasting away. She'll shut it off at that volume too so when I turn it on later, it blasts me.
> 
> Gf has her car stereo cranked at all times. She shuts off her car with it cranked. I hop in later to move it or go grab something. Hit the start button, I'm instantly blasted with top 40 pop bullshit. She also sometimes attempts conversation with me while the music is blasting. 
> 
> Anything she can turn the volume up on she will.



my truck resets the volume everytime I turn it off. nbd

----------


## msommers

FedEx and their surprise bill in the mail, 2-3 weeks after you've picked up and signed for the package.

----------


## HiTempguy1

> Gf watches TV with the volume fucking cranked. I'll come into the house and have to start yelling to turn it down. When I'm gone, I'll give her a call and all I can hear is the fucking TV blasting away. She'll shut it off at that volume too so when I turn it on later, it blasts me.
> 
> Gf has her car stereo cranked at all times. She shuts off her car with it cranked. I hop in later to move it or go grab something. Hit the start button, I'm instantly blasted with top 40 pop bullshit. She also sometimes attempts conversation with me while the music is blasting. 
> 
> Anything she can turn the volume up on she will.



This sounds like a deal breaker, would drive me completely off the wall.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> Has she had her hearing tested? I wonder if she did damage at some concerts/events in her past.



She had to get a hearing test done at work. She can hear just fine, she just listens to everything loudly for reasons unknown.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Sounds like she's just inconsiderate.

----------


## killramos

> Sounds like she's just inconsiderate.



Seems like a cry for attention to me. Just like people who drive around with the bass cranked, they want everyone else to hear their music and know they are there.

Whatever she is doing she wants EVERYONE involved in it.

----------


## Sugarphreak

....

----------


## killramos

lol. You didn’t have a credit card or something?

My PAL usually clears that up with millennials.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Anyone asking for 2 pieces of ID at a bar is politely asking you to leave. They don't do that if they want your business.

----------


## killramos

^This

----------


## EK 2.0

> Anyone asking for 2 pieces of ID at a bar is politely asking you to leave. They don't do that if they want your business.



Or you are coloured.....

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Or you are coloured.....



That's what I said.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Fucking hackers.

On my way to work, I got notification my netflix password was changed. Also that I've logged in in Russia, and Mexico. Not sure how they got my p/w to start with, I used that one on multiple sites, but nowhere sketchy.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## max_boost

lol why would a pub turn away a chubby nerdy white guy haha

----------


## adam c

> I should update mine, it is pretty weak
> 
> 
> Another one: people that clip their nails in the office. The fuck is wrong with these people?



w... t... f...

----------


## Disoblige

> lol why would a pub turn away a chubby nerdy white guy haha



OUCH, lol.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## HiTempguy1

> I should update mine, it is pretty weak
> 
> 
> Another one: people that clip their nails in the office. The fuck is wrong with these people?



I already posted this ages ago, don't steal my thunder!

The worst part is it wasn't just my coworker, but the boss did it sometimes, so when brought up, it was "oh, well I do that too" and I was like "Ya, and its fucking gross".

 :Barf:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Fixed that up for you Boost!



In this day and age? They'd get a sexual harassment lawsuit for allowing you in.

----------


## jwslam

> and I was like "Ya, and its fucking gross".



I had a buddy straight up clip his toe nails mid chat at his house.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I had a buddy straight up clip his toe nails mid chat at his house.



That's a solid reason not to hang out at his house.  :Barf:

----------


## Disoblige

> I already posted this ages ago, don't steal my thunder!



Steal your thunder?

Guys, guys... Look at fucking reply #3 on page 1 of this thread 4+ years ago.

https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/387...-be-pet-peeves

 :thumbs up:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> lol. You didn’t have a credit card or something?
> 
> My PAL usually clears that up with millennials.



Unless something changed recently, many places do not accept a PAL as identification. I've had my PAL/RPAL denied multiple times and had to produce a different piece of ID. It can't be used as the primary and is no better than a credit card or debit card in terms of an additional piece.

----------


## killramos

It’s on pretty much every legitimate list of acceptable identification. I have never once had my PAL not accepted as a primary or secondary piece of ID.

But hey, my anecdotal evidence is as useless as anyone’s.

----------


## lilmira

Useless hand gesture that doesn't help the verbal communication. I know what vertical means, you don't have to move your hand up and down. I still don't know WTF vertical thing you are talking about.


Close talker, I can hear you just fine from 5ft away, no need to come right next to me.

----------


## max_boost

> Fixed that up for you Boost!



You sexy beast.  :Love:

----------


## SKR

"If you're not 15 minutes early you're late!"

Just tell me what time you want me to be there.

----------


## HiTempguy1

> Steal your thunder?
> 
> Guys, guys... Look at fucking reply #3 on page 1 of this thread 4+ years ago.
> 
> https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/387...-be-pet-peeves



I never said I didn't steal your thunder either  :ROFL!: 

Clearly if it is still a problem, they keep making more people that think its acceptable. Which begs the question; who the fuck raises these people to think that is ok?!

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> It’s on pretty much every legitimate list of acceptable identification. I have never once had my PAL not accepted as a primary or secondary piece of ID.
> 
> But hey, my anecdotal evidence is as useless as anyone’s.



Can you link to these lists? I don't believe it is an acceptable means of primary identification for liquor/bars unless something has changed recently. It's accepted as a secondary though, same as a credit card. I also don't think it has your birthday on it, but I don't remember for sure. Every time I used mine at a bar or for drink ID it was told they weren't allowed to accept that.

----------


## killramos

> Can you link to these lists? I don't believe it is an acceptable means of primary identification for liquor/bars unless something has changed recently. It's accepted as a secondary though, same as a credit card. I also don't think it has your birthday on it, but I don't remember for sure. Every time I used mine at a bar or for drink ID it was told they weren't allowed to accept that.



Since the topic is bars: it meets the requirements of AGLC for both primary and secondary https://aglc.ca/sites/aglc.ca/files/...cts_minors.pdf

Government of Alberta I’d requirements https://www.servicealberta.ca/2135.cfm

Canada Post https://www.canadapost.ca/web/en/kb/...t=maildelivery

Calgary Police Service http://www.calgary.ca/cps/Pages/Publ...on-checks.aspx

If someone is denying you a beer with a PAL, you are probably being an asshole.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> If someone is denying you a beer with a PAL, you are probably being an asshole.






> Or you are coloured.....



 Yep.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Since the topic is bars: it meets the requirements of AGLC for both primary and secondary https://aglc.ca/sites/aglc.ca/files/...cts_minors.pdf
> 
> If someone is denying you a beer with a PAL, you are probably being an asshole.



Does it have a signature on it? I don't remember but I don't have mine anymore, that might be why they didn't take it as that is a requirement for primary. Either that or the rules changed, as I mentioned.

This was a few years ago now, but it was denied every single time for bars/liquor, so I just stopped trying. Always a very polite interaction, they just said they weren't allowed to accept it as ID. I tried to use it a bunch of times when my DL was temporary and I didn't want to carry around my passport.

----------


## HiTempguy1

People who try to "beat" you through a red light or stop sign to turn right.

What I mean is when you have the right of way (no sign at a 4 way or green light at an intersection) and someone rolls through their stop sign or red light to turn right in front of you.

I actually don't care about the rolling through part of the equation. The problem I have is this GOD DAMN PEOPLE are usually the slowest drivers on the road. You roll through and speed away? Cool, no harm no foul. You roll through and then SLOOOWLLLLYYY accelerate to 10 under the limit? Likelihood you're getting brake checked at my earliest convienience.

----------


## Swank

Realizing you have to wiz right after washing your hands.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When your babysitter has a life and isn't available every single time you ask. Outrageous.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> When your babysitter has a life and isn't available every single time you ask. Outrageous.



That's what happens when you don't tip your babysitter.

----------


## ExtraSlow

My other pet peeve is that I have this reputation for not tipping, and I have no idea where I got it from. I think I usually tip.

----------


## adam c

When everything requires a tip nowadays

----------


## HiTempguy1

> When everything requires a tip nowadays



Went to this new fried chicken restaurant in Edmonton last night. You order your meal before sitting down.

I asked my friend if he gave a tip. He did. I was like... for what?

Another HUGE pet peeve of mine. People who don't include their contact information (full name, phone number, where they are located) at the end of GOD DAMN EMAILS. I don't care if its an email chain, I'm not sorting through 50 emails to see where you jumped in and first included your contact info. The bits are FREE.  :Guns:

----------


## Swank

> The bits are FREE.



Building on that, when people write emails like this:

_Hi Tony,

Would like to take March 1-4 off. Might change but will let you know if so. Also noticed it's time for a monthly review, would like to schedule this if possible.

Ted_

Is this a telegram?!?! Is the "I" on your keyboard broken?

----------


## Tik-Tok

So, seeing as how there are "should be" and "shouldn't be" peeves threads, I figure we need to counter the "joy" thread.

What things bring on instant irrational anger? Like you just can't help but start swearing instantly.

Mine is attic insulation. As soon as it starts dropping from the ceiling while doing some minor reno's, or opening the attic hatch, my blood turns into instant fucking lava and a flurry of swears come out of my mouth regardless of who's around.

----------


## spikerS

My glasses. 

I can barely stand it if Baygirl or one of my kids touch them, but anyone else, i get right fucking cranky.

I got in a fight once at the gym when i was younger. Some punk threw a basketball at me after i showed him up on the court, i never saw it coming and i caught it full on with my face and it snapped my glasses into a bunch of pieces. I fucking snapped and I instantly jumped the fucker. Took like 6 guys to pull me off him and in that short time i fucked him up pretty good.

otherwise, stubbing my toe or hitting my finger or thumb with a hammer will usually unleash a pretty long powerful tirade of profanities that would make rappers blush.

----------


## Buster

glasses is a good one. All three of my kids learned not to touch my glasses really young. It was like their first rule they learned.

Crunching food of any kind: had a room-mate once that at cereal loud. Drove me bananas.

----------


## Neil4Speed

When people comparison shop at the grocery store without looking at the price/unit/weight. 

My GF sometimes comes back and goes, "I got 3 apples and it cost me $3, but this pack of grapes cost me $10!". 

I realize that makes me sound super cheap, but its displayed for a reason.

----------


## Toilet_X

Someone brought bed bugs into my house. I think of my house as a very fragile ecosystem and the little bastards are duking it out with my crabs.

----------


## dirtsniffer

What's with dudes and glasses. I don't get it

----------


## msommers

Finding new tenants for the condo.

----------


## max_boost

When people pack their takeout boxes so full, they can't close it, put it in a bag and proceed to toss a few more wings etc. on top, in addition to grabbing a stack of napkins and lots of sauces, and run out like they just robbed me. 

But did you know: Psychology Fact #561

Neurologists claim that every time you resist acting on your anger, you're actually rewiring your brain to be calmer and more loving. 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Anyone who decides to change the rules of right-of-way in some kind of courtesy gesture. In the end it just causes confusion and delays for everyone. Go when it's your turn and don't try to change the rules of the road.

----------


## rx7boi

> Anyone who decides to change the rules of right-of-way in some kind of courtesy gesture. In the end it just causes confusion and delays for everyone. Go when it's your turn and don't try to change the rules of the road.



Fuckkkkkkkkk yes.

That and retards who saunter across crosswalks.

----------


## AndyL

The 4 ways on, doing 60-70km/h on the highway people because 2 flakes of snow fell, or visibility is down to 800'... 

Makes me see red. Have to actually work at not going road ragey at them...

----------


## benyl

Fucking People who chew with their fucking mouth open.

----------


## schurchill39

People touching my face. It took months and lots of self reflection to be okay with my newborn touching my face but anyone else I absolutely fucking lose it. I "red out" with anger, I'm not exactly sure what I do but I know it's not nice. People who jokingly slap other people in the face (drunk or sober) take their lives into their own hands with me. I will snap my God damn crayons

----------


## rx7boi

When my chicken wings come off the grill/oven without the skin.  :ROFL!: 

That was the first fight my wife and I had when we first moved in. I had put wings in the oven and she flipped them over and they got stuck to the tinfoil.

We still tell that story out of pure hilarity.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Far too many to list, fuck right off.

----------


## tonytiger55

There are certain things as a species we have to do on a day to day basis. So why not perfect them and make it glorious..?
Eating is one of them. Look around the world, many cultures have made this standard everyday thing amazing. Great food, cutlery, pottery and ornate eating utensils. 
Dressing and grooming is another great thing. We do it everyday, so why not do it right...? We have great suits, shoes, perfumes, grooming tools etc. 

Taking a shit should be on that list. I mean why not..?. My god...My last job in London had amazing toilets. The toilet cubicles were like your own room. Thick heavy wooden doors, ornate wood paneling on the sides that went all the way up to the ceiling. Soft bright lights and soft toilet paper. 
The commode was a joy of solace indeed. A place where a man could gather his thoughts, a moment of reflection and silence in the day. A place where taking a dump at work was not something you did, but a daily art you practiced. 

Work place toilets in Canada. Whats with the fat panel gaps and dull grey sidings what do not go up or too the floor... where you can see the shoes and smell the ass of the person in the cubicle next to you.. Like why? Elements of the great British parliamentary system crossed over the ocean, Common Law, our great democratic way of life. How did this part not cross the Atlantic...?
Whhhhy? Why is this routine not perfected in the workplace bathroom interior designs here...?

----------


## max_boost

Holy shit I’m with you tigger. It’s hard to crap in peace here lol

----------


## HiTempguy1

Two things. 1, turning on lights in the morning. Quite possibly the WORST thing I have to do in a day. I changed my light setup so they aren't currently wifi controlled, but even before in my condo without the wifi controlled lights, drives me right batty. I just HATE having to hit the lightswitch. I really need to put wifi switches in with auto on/off, because even opening the app irritates me.

But the real big one that I think is actually weird? Standup shower stalls with glass doors and metal frames. Usually the door has a magnet to keep it closed against the frame while in the shower.

AND THEY ALWAYS SLAM. My god, that noise ruins my morning. It's just such a chaotic, noisy, and completely unnecessary sound. Ruins my chi or something. And I get rage induced mad about it.

At Wapasu camp near KEARL, we always had executive rooms. And they had these. And I worked 16 hour days for 28 days straight once. Urge to murder people was overwhelming at 4am in the morning. Postal? Haven't seen postal until HiTemp suffers a morning with a glass shower door slamming  :ROFL!:

----------


## Buster

> People touching my face. It took months and lots of self reflection to be okay with my newborn touching my face but anyone else I absolutely fucking lose it. I "red out" with anger, I'm not exactly sure what I do but I know it's not nice. People who jokingly slap other people in the face (drunk or sober) take their lives into their own hands with me. I will snap my God damn crayons



Dude, you might want to see someone.

----------


## firebane

Simply put society.

----------


## ZenOps

Finger crud and crumbs between the gaps of my keyboard.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

As stated previously, stubbing my toes always gets me irrationally mad. Really any dumb self-inflicted injuries.

Also people doing 15 under the limit for literally no reason, usually right after they cut you off to be in front of you.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> shower stalls with glass doors and metal frames. ...AND THEY ALWAYS SLAM.



 Brother I'm with you on that, and my fucking house has this. I love my house, I wouldn't change many things about it, but this annoys me daily.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

People who pass you on the highway then slow down in front of you. Drives me fucking insane.

----------


## Neil4Speed

> There are certain things as a species we have to do on a day to day basis. So why not perfect them and make it glorious..?
> Eating is one of them. Look around the world, many cultures have made this standard everyday thing amazing. Great food, cutlery, pottery and ornate eating utensils. 
> Dressing and grooming is another great thing. We do it everyday, so why not do it right...? We have great suits, shoes, perfumes, grooming tools etc. 
> 
> Taking a shit should be on that list. I mean why not..?. My god...My last job in London had amazing toilets. The toilet cubicles were like your own room. Thick heavy wooden doors, ornate wood paneling on the sides that went all the way up to the ceiling. Soft bright lights and soft toilet paper. 
> The commode was a joy of solace indeed. A place where a man could gather his thoughts, a moment of reflection and silence in the day. A place where taking a dump at work was not something you did, but a daily art you practiced. 
> 
> Work place toilets in Canada. Whats with the fat panel gaps and dull grey sidings what do not go up or too the floor... where you can see the shoes and smell the ass of the person in the cubicle next to you.. Like why? Elements of the great British parliamentary system crossed over the ocean, Common Law, our great democratic way of life. How did this part not cross the Atlantic...?
> Whhhhy? Why is this routine not perfected in the workplace bathroom interior designs here...?



I really like this perspective to be honest and reflecting on it, its quite deep/efficient. You spend 80% of your time in X places doing the same X thing, invest in it and get the best ROI enjoyment.

----------


## HiTempguy1

> Dude, you might want to see someone.



It doesn't bother me, but I totally get it. I generally do not give hugs, and I generally do not want them unless they are from close friends or family. Get out of my personal space.

The thread is about weird things that make you irrationally angry, the face touching is definitely there. Some people are just posting irrational angers. We need the wierd shit (like tigers post).

----------


## gmc72

Mine is when people park with one or more tires up on the sidewalk. I mean seriously??? Can you not feel that your car is up on the sidewalk? Plus when me and my wife take our dogs for walks, we have to slide by these annoying idiots who can't park!!!! Every time I pass one, I have the urge to knock their side mirrors!!

----------


## Buster

I can't stand it when people touch my side mirrors.

----------


## cet

Another vote for people eating with their mouth open. It's more the sound though. I should not be able to hear you eat a fucking sandwich from 20 feet away!

----------


## bjstare

The fact that we have two different pet peeves threads, and someone decides to start a third one with a different title.

----------


## dirtsniffer

When someone touches my monitor with their fingers

----------


## jaeden

That one isn't so bad for me. 

My big gripe is when someone stands at my desk to look at my screen, and they put their fucking hand on my chair and wiggle the chair around while I'm sitting there...  :Guns:

----------


## Swank

Biting the inside of my mouth when eating, it's like a javelin through the face for no reason. Then it swells up for days to be an easier target, yay  :Guns:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Watching people load a dishwasher in such a way that literally nothing is going to get clean, piling everything on top of everything else, and only filling the first cutlery bin so they don't have to slide out the drawer. Add to this people who don't rinse dishes first and put entire meals in the dishwasher.

Coming back to my car when it's dirty to see that someone has brushed up against it with their coat or whatever.

People who come into my office and touch/goober my computer monitor when they point at things.

Unnecessary slamming/roughness of doors, cupboards, lids, buttons, switches, etc.

Not closing ziplock bags, not closing lids to jars/containers, not re-sealing bags of chips or whatever.

When people have the "if it doesn't work right away, instead of stopping to assess the situation, I'll just apply 10X more force and who cares if it breaks" attitude.

Basically any time I see someone do anything where doing it the proper way would literally take an extra 0.1 seconds or zero additional effort, but they still don't, despite the fact that they are causing damage, etc. Actually I think this is my #1.

-----------------------------------------

On the topic of pooping, I have tried to make my experiences more luxurious over the years. Plastic seats instead of ceramic so they are never cold. Poop stool (honestly these are the best), open the heat vent all the way so it's nice and warm, and using flushable wipes (if you got crap on your arm would you just wipe it off with a dry piece of paper? no you would not). Will try for a heated bidet when I move to a new house. My work washrooms are actually super nice so I don't have any complaints there.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Biting the inside of my mouth when eating, it's like a javelin through the face for no reason. Then it swells up for days to be an easier target, yay



I've got this going on right now haha, it's the worst. When it happens it's not even instant pain, there is that second where you know the big swell of pain is coming, and it arrives after a short delay. Same as a toe stub.

----------


## Xtrema

> When someone touches my monitor with their fingers

----------


## RX_EVOLV

For the past 3 days at the Hilton Chicago they've been playing Fox News only on all the TVs (~6) in the gym and it's been making me anger. Even though the volume's not on, the face of Sean Hannity just makes me angry.. not sure why.

- - - Updated - - -

On a more general note but sometimes when I say goodbye with some of my white friends in the parking lot they would double tap my car/hood to signal see you later and it would drive me crazy. Why are you touching the paint! That's how you get scratches!

One more very irrational trigger. It makes me quite angry when during Christmas time at the Chinook parking lot they direct you straight to 2nd basement level to park. I hate parking in the 2nd level and I hate them telling me where I can or cannot park. If I want to circle the 1st level for 20 mins for a spot, that's my choice. Don't tell me I have to go straight to the 2nd level. I don't know why this bothers me but it does...

----------


## ExtraSlow

When someones dog runs up to my kids and jumps up on them and the owner says "don't worry, she's friendly". I don't give a fuck, keep your animal under control. 
Similarly, when a stranger physically touches my kids. I have no issues with them talking to them, but keep your hands to yourself please.

----------


## HiTempguy1

> Is this a telegram?!?! Is the "I" on your keyboard broken?



I'm actually bad for this because I hate repeatedly starting sentences with I's. It's my equivalent to "I seen", it just sounds so dumb and childish. So sometimes I drop the "I" every once in a while from the beginning of a sentence when it is clear we are talking about me.

However, yea, not a single "I" in the whole email would sound dumb as well.

----------


## colinxx235

> Dude, you might want to see someone.



Nah, everyone has weird things. I have always hated getting hit in the face, it is one of the biggest reasons I refused to spar or do any training like that. Granted I'm totally okay with a sig other touch face, so i'm not insane on that. But people rubbing my head, slapping, hitting etc. I lose it. In school when i was much younger some kid flicked my ear and I told him to fuck off, he laughed and called me a spaz. Then he thought it would be funny to slap my face from behind, I grabbed a nice hard book off my desk and smashed his face with the spine of it until teacher/kids were grabbing me off him. 

Guess what, fucking pos never did it again. Everyone has some triggers

----------


## eblend

> Anyone who decides to change the rules of right-of-way in some kind of courtesy gesture. In the end it just causes confusion and delays for everyone. Go when it's your turn and don't try to change the rules of the road.



This right here fucking infuriates me!




> There are certain things as a species we have to do on a day to day basis. So why not perfect them and make it glorious..?
> Eating is one of them. Look around the world, many cultures have made this standard everyday thing amazing. Great food, cutlery, pottery and ornate eating utensils. 
> Dressing and grooming is another great thing. We do it everyday, so why not do it right...? We have great suits, shoes, perfumes, grooming tools etc. 
> 
> Taking a shit should be on that list. I mean why not..?. My god...My last job in London had amazing toilets. The toilet cubicles were like your own room. Thick heavy wooden doors, ornate wood paneling on the sides that went all the way up to the ceiling. Soft bright lights and soft toilet paper. 
> The commode was a joy of solace indeed. A place where a man could gather his thoughts, a moment of reflection and silence in the day. A place where taking a dump at work was not something you did, but a daily art you practiced. 
> 
> Work place toilets in Canada. Whats with the fat panel gaps and dull grey sidings what do not go up or too the floor... where you can see the shoes and smell the ass of the person in the cubicle next to you.. Like why? Elements of the great British parliamentary system crossed over the ocean, Common Law, our great democratic way of life. How did this part not cross the Atlantic...?
> Whhhhy? Why is this routine not perfected in the workplace bathroom interior designs here...?
> ...



I agree.....but you know what's even better...a Japanese toilet, I still don't understand why in a modern society one must smear shit all over their ass with toilet paper..




> People who pass you on the highway then slow down in front of you. Drives me fucking insane.



Or those people who pull out in front of you while you are going clearly faster in a different lane behind them. 


My personal ones are:

People who pass you...and then change lanes right back in front of you, throwing rocks and shit at your ride. I never do this, pull up way far ahead and change back in...why the need to throw shit all over other people's cars.

Another one, and this one probably above all, is retards driving with lights off at night. It's just something I see almost every day, and it just drives me nuts. I will highbeam flash them....I even honk many times when I am right next to them at a red light to let them know....99.9% of the time they don't do anything, and worse off completely ignore you when you are next to them and honk a few times....like not even turn your head to look...

I think I came to realization, that pretty much most of mine are from driving... :Guns:

----------


## ibeast

When I am in a parking lot and waiting for someone to walk across and they dont take a direct path to the other side but walk towards the store they are going to and make me wait a couple seconds longer.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> When I am in a parking lot and waiting for someone to walk across and they dont take a direct path to the other side but walk towards the store they are going to and make me wait a couple seconds longer.



I'll add to this - people who walk on the flashing red hand at crosswalks. By the time they are all the way across, zero cars have gone through and the light is red again. Everyone thinks the flashing hand means they can still go - the countdown timers on the lights probably don't help with that.

----------


## killramos

Liberals

----------


## Tarrantula

> One more very irrational trigger. It makes me quite angry when during Christmas time at the Chinook parking lot they direct you straight to 2nd basement level to park. I hate parking in the 2nd level and I hate them telling me where I can or cannot park. If I want to circle the 1st level for 20 mins for a spot, that's my choice. Don't tell me I have to go straight to the 2nd level. I don't know why this bothers me but it does...



I literally go RIGHT to the second level no matter how full the first level is. There is ALWAYS better spots, and less people around to touch the paint  :Wink:

----------


## sabad66

People that don't knwo how to properly use passing lanes on the highway.

Nothing worse than patiently waiting about 20 minutes to get to the next passing lane and then all of a sudden the people in front of you decide not to move over to the right and next thing you know the passing lane is done.  :Bang Head:

----------


## HiTempguy1

> Or those people who pull out in front of you while you are going clearly faster in a different lane behind them.



So this one I can get behind, butttttt...

If courtesy is expected, I also expect when someone can clearly see me in the slow lane coming up on someone else I will need to get around, and they "saunter" up directly beside me giving me no time to get into the other lane and having to jam the brakes.

So its give and take. I end up doing this a lot, because 99% of the time people basically block me out of the other lane when they could have sped up 2-3km/h to avoid me cutting them off and I could have smoothly went into the other lane.

If someone is going to make me suffer, why wouldn't I cut in front of them and slowly pass the slow lane vehicle? Its the exact same move but reversed, so if someone is going to be an asshole, it might as well be me.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Nah, everyone has weird things. I have always hated getting hit in the face, it is one of the biggest reasons I refused to spar or do any training like that. Granted I'm totally okay with a sig other touch face, so i'm not insane on that. But people rubbing my head, slapping, hitting etc. I lose it. In school when i was much younger some kid flicked my ear and I told him to fuck off, he laughed and called me a spaz. Then he thought it would be funny to slap my face from behind, I grabbed a nice hard book off my desk and smashed his face with the spine of it until teacher/kids were grabbing me off him. 
> 
> Guess what, fucking pos never did it again. Everyone has some triggers



Jesus fucking christ dude

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> When someones dog runs up to my kids and jumps up on them and the owner says "don't worry, she's friendly". I don't give a fuck, keep your animal under control. 
> Similarly, when a stranger physically touches my kids. I have no issues with them talking to them, but keep your hands to yourself please.



On the flipside, when people want to let their dogs be friendly with mine. My dog is under control. She is extremely human submissive. She is dog aggressive. Just because she'll roll over and show you her tummy, doesn't mean she won't tear fur out of your dog. She's taken chunks out of dogs twice her size.

----------


## Lex350

A dirty kitchen sink or the dishwasher loaded with no attention to organisation. Both get my blood pressure up.

----------


## msommers

People downtown who run for the crosswalk with a few seconds left, running on the sidewalk, then proceed to start crossing the road and _stop running_. KEEP RUNNING YOU STUPID FUCK




> Fucking People who chew with their fucking mouth open.




My Mom does this and it drives me bonkers, especially when I tell her I hate it and food is literally leaving her mouth. It's such an ingrained habit at her age I've kind of given up. But it's like she waits to put food in and then talk, like trying to chew from the side is somehow better than waiting a few seconds to finish up. UUUHHH 

Fuck this thread, now I'm wound up  :ROFL!:

----------


## ZenOps

I run halfway through intersections, and then slow to a walk if there is no oncoming traffic. Its the "Vegas" way of crossing the street. Its just a courtesy to sprint to the median, technically I could walk super slow through the entire thing, lol.

Damn you young whippersnappers, all so impatient - makes me so irrationally angry. Next time I'm walking heel to toe.

----------


## schurchill39

> Nah, everyone has weird things. I have always hated getting hit in the face, it is one of the biggest reasons I refused to spar or do any training like that. Granted I'm totally okay with a sig other touch face, so i'm not insane on that. But people rubbing my head, slapping, hitting etc. I lose it. In school when i was much younger some kid flicked my ear and I told him to fuck off, he laughed and called me a spaz. Then he thought it would be funny to slap my face from behind, I grabbed a nice hard book off my desk and smashed his face with the spine of it until teacher/kids were grabbing me off him. 
> 
> Guess what, fucking pos never did it again. Everyone has some triggers



Sounds like we are cut from the same cloth. I don't remember beating someone to a pulp over it but I know I get mad enough that its possible. Like I said, I get irrationally angry and "red out". Its better these days, I can usually just snap and people back off. But I've had drunk people/friends who try to push it and it never works out good.

EDIT: Thankfully this is not something that comes up very often in my adult life so its not really an issue.

----------


## ercchry

When online banking is down not only on the 1st of the month but also a Friday, and you have to move some shit around and cash emt’s... fucking BMO

----------


## ndhal417

When people respond to questions on Amazon with stuff like "I don't know, I haven't used the item yet". Cool, thanks for answering fuck face.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## sexualbanana

"should of" and "could of"

----------


## adam c

> One more very irrational trigger. It makes me quite angry when during Christmas time at the Chinook parking lot they direct you straight to 2nd basement level to park. I hate parking in the 2nd level and I hate them telling me where I can or cannot park. If I want to circle the 1st level for 20 mins for a spot, that's my choice. Don't tell me I have to go straight to the 2nd level. I don't know why this bothers me but it does...



Stay left when you enter, staying in the right lane automatically puts you downstairs
You can also signal left and they will direct you left

It's very simple

----------


## dirtsniffer

> People that budge in lineups.



Doesn't all of your wife's family do this? Lol, that's the stereotype anyways.

Also zipper merging happens at the end of the merge, shouldn't leave much space off someone else to continue down the lane.

----------


## Maxx Mazda

I still use wired earbuds. When the cord snags on something and they get ripped out of your ears suddenly. Instant rage. Makes me so angry I could punch a baby.

----------


## finboy

My gf is forgetful and tends to grab my tools if she has to do a small repair around the house, but without fail forgets to put the tool back alwhere she found it, and can’t remember where it is when I ask her later. Instant cursing when I go to grab something and it is missing AGAIN. I should start buying utility knives and Phillips screw drivers in bulk at this point.

----------


## benyl

> When online banking is down not only on the 1st of the month but also a Friday, and you have to move some shit around and cash emt’s... fucking BMO



Haha, almost every time I’m trying to reconcile payments to invoices, looking up history on rbc express is down for maintenance.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Not anger, but I legit have PTSD that's triggered by the sound of a newborn baby crying. Like under 2 months age. Instant muscle tension, shallow breathing, elevated heartrate etc. Thank god you don't see babies that young out in public that often. Shudder.

----------


## Lex350

> People that budge in lineups
> 
> Similar for long merge lanes where traffic is slow and everybody is zippering together, then that one doucebag mother fucker cruises down along the shoulder to cut in at the last second. 
> 
> 
> I know logically in terms of actual wait times it is usually utterly insignificant and not worth making a fuss over, but it makes me totally irate inside.



I once broke a guys window on his car when he jumped the que at the car wash (double bay) by driving around to the exit and backing in. Not one of my finer moments.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I once broke a guys window on his car when he jumped the que at the car wash (double bay) by driving around to the exit and backing in. Not one of my finer moments.



That's awesome.

----------


## A790

When video games add an arbitrary mechanic designed to make the game more difficult without functionally adding to the difficulty. IE - Prey, where suddenly this bigass monster thing shows up every 30 minutes.

----------


## HiTempguy1

> I once broke a guys window on his car when he jumped the que at the car wash (double bay) by driving around to the exit and backing in.



Guy in a shitty 4runner almost ended my life when he aggressively lane changed into the space my car occupied.

Luckily I was paying attention and slammed on my brakes, missed me by inches (no, was not in his blind spot, we were dead even and I was in my little civic).

Had steal toes on, got out at the light and wailed on his fucking door.

----------


## HiSpec

> When someone touches my monitor with their fingers



 :Werd!: 

Especially after they touch your monitor now both monitors don't line up anymore!

----------


## msommers

When someone quickly realizes, or already knows and is a PoS, that the right lane ends and they aggressively cut over into my lane last minute. Typically this is some fuckwad that is actually turning left at the lights ahead. https://goo.gl/maps/WCf7uW2aPf52

----------


## HiSpec

> When someone quickly realizes, or already knows and is a PoS, that the right lane ends and they aggressively cut over into my lane last minute. Typically this is some fuckwad that is actually turning left at the lights ahead. https://goo.gl/maps/WCf7uW2aPf52



Or when they don't pay attention to the right lane ends sign and swerves into your lane when they realize they are driving on the shoulder.

----------


## bjstare

> I once broke a guys window on his car when he jumped the que at the car wash (double bay) by driving around to the exit and backing in. Not one of my finer moments.



So what happened after that? Did he get scared and drive away? Apologize? Did you apologize? Did you both just wash your cars next to each other in silence?

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## speedog

> .....when people don’t know the difference between allowed and aloud, like on Facebook bidding/sales groups when someone posts “delete if not aloud”. I also get an irrational anger when I see breaks instead of brakes, or see posts about someone replacing their Cadillac converters or installing a tunnel cover.



Their, they're, you'll be okay.

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## speedog

> Hulk smash!!!!!! My first reaction was an uppercut



#triggered, mission accomplished.  :Smilie:

----------


## dj_rice

When your driving in winter, and the car in front of you doesn't follow the tracks already made in the road and starts kicking up snow on your windshield

----------


## z24_wheels

Shopping where I need to use a cart. People stop dead right in the middle of the aisle and I am stuck behind them. I want to ram them with all my strength until there is only a fine red jelly left behind on the ground.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> When your driving in winter, and the car in front of you doesn't follow the tracks already made in the road and starts kicking up snow on your windshield



I do that when I'm trying to turn a 3-lane road back into a 3-lane road, instead of the 2-lane one all the idiots before me thought it was.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> .....when people don’t know the difference between allowed and aloud, like on Facebook bidding/sales groups when someone posts “delete if not aloud”. I also get an irrational anger when I see breaks instead of brakes, or see posts about someone replacing their Cadillac converters or installing a tunnel cover.



I'll add to this....tyres....wtf. just makes me wanna snap for no real reason.

----------


## Kavy

people who think you’re an instruction manual. 

I have friends who will buy something then call me to ask me about it; and stupid shit too like how do you exit out of an app on the Apple TV. Like Jesus Christ google that shit, open up the manual or watch the/a tutorial. Drives me absolutely bonkers.

----------


## CRXguy

> When people pack their takeout boxes so full, they can't close it, put it in a bag and proceed to toss a few more wings etc. on top, in addition to grabbing a stack of napkins and lots of sauces, and run out like they just robbed me.



I still remember the guy that packed both side of the dinner size box like it was normal. LOL

----------


## Kavy

> I'll add to this....tyres....wtf. just makes me wanna snap for no real reason.




It’s called a tyre outside of North America  :Smilie:  

The UK, Australia, New Zealand etc use tire as the definition of growing weary and Tyre for rubber wheels.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## corsvette

> .....when people don’t know the difference between allowed and aloud, like on Facebook bidding/sales groups when someone posts “delete if not aloud”. I also get an irrational anger when I see breaks instead of brakes, or see posts about someone replacing their Cadillac converters or installing a tunnel cover.



Or when the don't drive a Ram/GM/ or Ford truck. They have a Cummins (often called a Cummings), Duramax, or Powerstroke. "looking for some sweet offset rims for my Duramax" or the Ram boys "wanna tint my windshield, how dark you fuckers running"

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Hulk smash!!!!!! My first reaction was an uppercut



Fucking clam chowder, it'll do it every time.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## ExtraSlow

People who give me advice while I'm reading instructions or just thinking things through. Like my name says, I think a little slowly, but I'll figure it out.

----------


## sexualbanana

> I still remember the guy that packed both side of the dinner size box like it was normal. LOL



Next time I come in, I'm gonna fill the box, put it in the bag and fill the bag.  :Big Grin:

----------


## max_boost

> Anytime I've gone places with my wifes family they stand in line just like me.
> 
> With that said, trying to go to a McDonalds in China is crazy frustrating because people budge in front constantly. That makes me mental, I just start elbowing people out of the way while wildly pointing at what I want, haha



Careful white boy lol you might get arbitrarily detained  :Big Grin:

----------


## schurchill39

> Especially after they touch your monitor now both monitors don't line up anymore!



Oh man! This definitely gets me wayyyy angrier than I should. I had a guy at my old office who would come in and push down on the corner of one of my monitors almost daily to push them out of alignment. It drove me bonkers

----------


## Maxx Mazda

How about when you text or call someone from Kijiji and don’t get a reply on their item listed for sale. If it’s sold, tell me, or delete the fucken ad!

----------


## brucebanner

Losing in video games, specifically sports(2k or NHL). I think for the most part I have it under wraps, sometimes it still really gets me though haha.

----------


## corsvette

> How about when you text or call someone from Kijiji and don’t get a reply on their item listed for sale. If it’s sold, tell me, or delete the fucken ad!



Same for the guys who ask if something still available the turn ghost when you reply that the item is still up for grabs.

----------


## Mista Bob

Kijiji is like a one stop shop of shit that pisses me off.

-People who think their heavily used items are worth nearly brand new prices. 
-When they can't even bother to form coherent sentences, often combined with every other word containing an inexplicable typo.
-The NE bro whose interest in the ad is clearly just a thinly veiled flex about how he can (supposedly) afford your car.

Too much to list..

----------


## Toilet_X

When you stand up from a poop and a little nugget gets hung up in your starfish fro and then falls onto the seat

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Any woman who uses the term "hubby" for their, or anyone's, husband. I hate it, hate hearing it, hate everything about it. 

It seems to be most used by mildly overweight loudmouth types who glean most of their worldly knowledge from "The View" and have a vastly higher self image than they should.

----------


## adam c

I don't think it's irrational anger but it instantly makes my blood boil

I have a neighbour who has a loudly modified truck who will park in front of my house and start it at 5am and let it idle, the sound resonates throughout my whole house... this asshole has parked again in front of my house all weekend and is idling his truck right fucking now

----------


## ExtraSlow

Pour milk on his windshield.

----------


## adam c

Unsure what that will do when he will just scrape it off in the morning

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> I don't think it's irrational anger but it instantly makes my blood boil
> 
> I have a neighbour who has a loudly modified truck who will park in front of my house and start it at 5am and let it idle, the sound resonates throughout my whole house... this asshole has parked again in front of my house all weekend and is idling his truck right fucking now



This annoys the fuck out of me too. Both my vehicles can be quite loud and I usually coast my car all the way up the block if I come home late in the summer and I never start my truck and let it idle in the winter either because I know how annoying it is. One of our neighbors has a RC-F and when he starts it in the morning and reverses out of his garage the exhaust points directly at our house and it usually wakes me up.

----------


## KrisYYC

Native English speakers who put the dollar sign after the number. "It's on Amazon for 10$"

It shouldn't bother me so much, but the thought of shitty ESL level English creeping in pisses me off. Same with native English speakers saying "aircrafts" when referring to more than one aircraft. There's no such word as "aircrafts".

----------


## Tik-Tok

I feel like 1/2 this thread belongs in the peeves thread. Unless you guys are just really, really angry people.

----------


## max_boost

Both elevators at the condo down due to extreme weather or wind blah blah that made the sensors not work or some shit. 

Floor 22. No chance. Left the building lol

----------


## speedog

> I feel like 1/2 this thread belongs in the peeves thread. Unless you guys are just really, really angry people.



More like most of this thread but who knows, maybe more people have shorter fuses than one would think. I can't honestly think of anything that causes me to rage or have irrational anger - probably the last time for me was in the mid-80's when I rolled down the window of my car to yell at someone who did a bonehead move and right afterward I realized I looked like the bigger fool. That as a sort of awakening for me and ever since then it's been like water off a duck's back, life is just too short to get so wound up so quickly over minor things.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Both elevators at the condo down due to extreme weather or wind blah blah that made the sensors not work or some shit. 
> 
> Floor 22. No chance. Left the building lol



How did folks go in/out of the units?

----------


## heavyfuel

People texting, socializing and generally fucking around and getting in the way during peak times at the gym

----------


## heavyfuel

> If someone is denying you a beer with a PAL, you are probably being an asshole.



Yup. That's just gun owners being like, "hey look at me I'm a gun owner" Flashing the PAL as ID is such a weak passive aggressive jab at either trying to look cool, feel superior, intimidate the other person, or likely a combination of all 3.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Unsure what that will do when he will just scrape it off in the morning



Take a rubber mallet and a slightly larger potato, insert in exhaust pipe.

----------


## mr2mike

You can't fly within 6 months of your passport expiring?! 
You're on a round trip, you have a return date in a week... I think you're coming back from Phoenix... 
So why even have an exact expiry date? 
Might as well throw milk out early too or ticket people for driving with insurance that is going to expire in a month.

----------


## heavyfuel

Every time Justin TURDeau flaps his gums.

Then again ummm that's not ummm completely ummm irrational, I hope I'm ummm staying on ummm topic

----------


## jwslam

> I'm actually bad for this because I hate repeatedly starting sentences with I's. It's my equivalent to "I seen", it just sounds so dumb and childish. So sometimes I drop the "I" every once in a while from the beginning of a sentence when it is clear we are talking about me.
> 
> However, yea, not a single "I" in the whole email would sound dumb as well.



On this note. People who start sentences with "Am".

i.e. "Am on my way."

I have no clue if you're too lazy / don't think it's necessary to type the "I" in front, or if you're dumb as fuck and don't know that "I'm" is the proper word.

----------


## HiTempguy1

Hmm, I don't think he has ever had the mental capacity to acknowledge or stay on topic.

----------


## heavyfuel

> Hmm, I don't think he has ever had the mental capacity to acknowledge or stay on topic.



Oh that's a fact- I meant I was hoping I was staying on topic since the thread title was things that give you irrational anger, but being angry at the shiny pony and his liberal government is anything but irrational IMO

----------


## lasimmon

> You can't fly within 6 months of your passport expiring?! 
> You're on a round trip, you have a return date in a week... I think you're coming back from Phoenix... 
> So why even have an exact expiry date? 
> Might as well throw milk out early too or ticket people for driving with insurance that is going to expire in a month.



There is no rule saying you can't.

----------


## jwslam

> There is no rule saying you can't.



Actually, there are. Depends where you're going.

https://lifehacker.com/these-countri...por-1782577451

Example:
https://travel.gc.ca/destinations/hong-kong
*




Regular Canadian passport



*



> Your passport must be valid for at least 1 month beyond the expiry date of your visa.

----------


## heavyD

Maybe irrational but I do not understand why this city drops gravel on dry, cleared roads just because it’s cold outside.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Maybe irrational but I do not understand why this city drops gravel on dry, cleared roads just because it’s cold outside.



Can't increase taxes because of road maintenance costs if you don't waste money maintaining roads.

----------


## lasimmon

> Actually, there are. Depends where you're going.
> 
> https://lifehacker.com/these-countri...por-1782577451
> 
> Example:
> https://travel.gc.ca/destinations/hong-kong
> [h=3][/FONT][/COLOR]



Even in the link you provide people comment how its not a hard and fast rule.

Most places have a rule as you write above, a month beyond the visa expiry.

Not to mention the list mentions Mexico and Jamaica which absolutely don't have that rule. But it is a recommendation to potentially avoid hassle.

----------


## Swank

When people expect you to be able to fix anything that uses electricity because you work in IT, and then when you tell them you don't know how to fix their Juice-o-matic 6000XS they condescendingly say "I thought you worked in IT".

----------


## max_boost

> How did folks go in/out of the units?



Stairs lol 

I did it once but never again haha

----------


## HiTempguy1

> Can't increase taxes because of road maintenance costs if you don't waste money maintaining roads.



Government logic. Hire contractors to lower costs. If they don't spend the budget, cut their budget next year. If they overspend, increase the budget!

Fuck

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> When people expect you to be able to fix anything that uses electricity because you work in IT, and then when you tell them you don't know how to fix their Juice-o-matic 6000XS they condescendingly say "I thought you worked in IT".



Go fix some phones. =)

----------


## msommers

> Maybe irrational but I do not understand why this city drops gravel on dry, cleared roads just because it’s cold outside.



Council also runs windshield replacement services.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> How about when you text or call someone from Kijiji and don’t get a reply on their item listed for sale. If it’s sold, tell me, or delete the fucken ad!



I feel like nearly every aspect of Kijiji could be in this thread:

- People leaving sold ads up
- People asking questions clearly answered in the ad
- People ignoring/not reading your ad
- People ghosting after making an appointment
- People showing up with less money than agreed upon
- People asking for trades/deliveries
etc. etc. etc.

My GF put a chair up for sale, it's green, with a photo and the ad title is "green chair". Someone asked what color it was...and they were serious.

----------


## colinxx235

> I feel like nearly every aspect of Kijiji could be in this thread:
> 
> - People leaving sold ads up
> - People asking questions clearly answered in the ad
> - People ignoring/not reading your ad
> - People ghosting after making an appointment
> - People showing up with less money than agreed upon
> - People asking for trades/deliveries
> etc. etc. etc.
> ...



Legit went through that on Friday. Selling 2 tickets to the Iggy ceremony game. Hey is the price for 1 ticket or both? Where are the seats located? Does it have a good view? Are they hard copy. etc etc.

Section was in the descrip/ad. Included a picture of the map + a photo from the seats. Was very clear on the price in the ad as well  :ROFL!: 

Thankfully I had one guy who was very eager to get them asap, and was like yup, i'll show up with XX cash in hand asap, just let me know the address please. Made it easy to ignore/delete the other replies quickly.

----------


## heavyD

> Council also runs windshield replacement services.



I always wondered if somebody in council is in bed with the gravel suppliers or windshield replacement services. I just don’t understand the concept of putting gravel on pavement that isn’t snow covered.

----------


## 88CRX

> I always wondered if somebody in council is in bed with the gravel suppliers or windshield replacement services. I just don’t understand the concept of putting gravel on pavement that isn’t snow covered.



Car got just peppered with rocks on the weekend on a bone dry/clean Deerfoot Trail. 

#triggered

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> I don't think it's irrational anger but it instantly makes my blood boil
> 
> I have a neighbour who has a loudly modified truck who will park in front of my house and start it at 5am and let it idle, the sound resonates throughout my whole house... this asshole has parked again in front of my house all weekend and is idling his truck right fucking now



Used to have a white-trash douche in my cul-de-sac that had a shitty 90s sport bike with an aftermarket exhaust. His Saturday morning routine was to start the bike up on the street and sit there revving it for half an hour or so. Just sit there and periodically spike the throttle. Not tuning the carbs or adjusting anything, just revving the nuts off it. He wouldn't actually ride it, he'd just do this and then shut it off and go inside to beat his wife or whatever else he did on Saturday mornings.

Granted, that's probably in the "entirely rational" anger category and not appropriate for this thread.

----------


## Lex350

> So what happened after that? Did he get scared and drive away? Apologize? Did you apologize? Did you both just wash your cars next to each other in silence?



OK...hee it is with more detail:

I was at the Nosehill carwash. It is one of those inline double bay style carwashes. All 5 lanes are 3 to 4 cars deep so the wait was a good 20-30 minutes. In the next car up. I notice that the the person in the far bay was done but the next guy didn't move up. He kept on feeding his meter. Dick move but whatever. Then I notice a car at the end of our line backs up and drives to the other side and backs into that open spot.

(sidebar: I was in the middle of a 4 year divorce battle at the time so patience was not one of my virtues by the time)

I get out of my car and go inside to ask the guy what his deal was. As I was asking him why he thought he was so special that he didn't have to wait in line the f$cker sprayed me! Obviously I was pissed and to get his attention I slapped the back of his car. At that point the guy said to me that he was going to break all my windows. I encouraged him to try. He backed down and I went back to my car and decided to leave. When I went to shift gears I noticed that my hand was bleeding. "I though, "Oh great...what did I do?"

About 30 minutes later the police were at my door. Great, that's all I need is my kids telling their mom that the police were visiting their dad during a court battle. The cop was a cool guy. He said that I broke out the whole back/side window and scared the shit out of the guy's wife. I explained to the cop what happened because the guy neglected to mention anything that led up to it. The cop asked it I would be ok to pay for the damages and if so it would just go away. I agreed but asked to get the details on the car so I could get my own quote to compare to the guy's quote. They guy's quote was over $200 more than mine. We ended up going with mine. I had to go to the police station to give the guy a cheque for the damage. He wouldn't even come into the police station while I was in there. lol I'm not a large guy. (5'7" - 185) Paid the guy and that was it. 

I still don't know how I broke the window. I hit the window with the palm of my hand.

----------


## msommers

Hopefully you got that anger under control now.

----------


## Swank

> Go fix some phones. =)



Music to my ears  :Clap:

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Stairs lol 
> 
> I did it once but never again haha



At least living at your penthouse level, that shit flows down, profits goes up. I hear there’re lower units affected (damaged) from higher unit water burst floods.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Hotel HVAC systems that sound like a goddamned tardis wheezing to life every time they start up. Fuck bro, I just want it a couple of degrees warmer, not trying to travel back in time and save the galaxy.

----------


## max_boost

> At least living at your penthouse level, that shit flows down, profits goes up. I hear there’re lower units affected (damaged) from higher unit water burst floods.



Well I did not expect to get cock blocked by the elevator haha

Looks at girl .... ya it's not going up or down tonight

----------


## jwslam

> Well I did not expect to get cock blocked by the elevator haha
> 
> Looks at girl .... ya it's not going up or down tonight



Stayed up all night? How many blue pills?

----------


## HiTempguy1

Fast food places handing you your drink first when its -30 outside.

Just wait and give me the whole order at once? Not like I have a huge thirst for a sip of coke in -30 right then and there.

----------


## Disoblige

> Fast food places handing you your drink first when its -30 outside.
> 
> Just wait and give me the whole order at once? Not like I have a huge thirst for a sip of coke in -30 right then and there.



Wow, terrible lol. Are you ordering your food while standing outside or something?
It's fast food, they prepare the food as it's ready. You're not the only one they're serving. And how selfish to think they're preparing the pop first as if it's because you're thirsty lol.

----------


## HiTempguy1

> Are you ordering your food while standing outside or something?



Maybe I should have clarified, Drive-Thru. It would be more comfortable for both of us (the worker and the buyer) to just hand everything at once.

Inside, I could care less.

----------


## Disoblige

> Maybe I should have clarified, Drive-Thru. It would be more comfortable for both of us (the worker and the buyer) to just hand everything at once.
> 
> Inside, I could care less.



Gotcha. Yes the clarification helps.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When fast food restaurants have specials advertised in store, and then the food rings up at the wrong price, and it take the cashier, a manager and another random worker to figure out how to ring it in properly.

Had happened to me twice in the last month.

----------


## killramos

^ totally, and you start doing the math in your head on how long you are standing around for your 72 cents in savings...

----------


## Tik-Tok

> ^ totally, and you start doing the math in your head on how long you are standing around for your 72 cents in savings...



For $10 off, or free, it sure is.

----------


## heavyfuel

When I order a turkey bacon sub at Subway with no cheese and extra bacon and they still try to charge me for the extra bacon.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> ^ totally, and you start doing the math in your head on how long you are standing around for your 72 cents in savings...



When I'm buying three $2.99 happy meals, it's a lot more than 72c savings. Plus, it's a good workout getting angry like that. Raises the old heart rate . . .

----------


## dirtsniffer

it's all about the $5 mcdouble (add like a mac) meal

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

These gross floss pick things that are getting littered everywhere for no reason.


Fucking gross! It's like I'm wading through these things from morons who can't master basic dental floss use. Why do 95% of these get actively littered? Is someone paying people to throw them on the ground where others need to walk? Who is paying and how much?

----------


## tonytiger55

Tea! Mother fucking hell. I went to Mcdicks drive through. I get asked for a drink, I say tea and they give me a friggin tea menu.. Orange Peko. I didn't know this name till I moved here. 

I mean in London, when you ask for a tea, you get a bloody tea. Here you get a menu of Early grey, Orange Peko, green, chai , Breakfast bollocks etc. Who drinks this other shit? Really?
It drives me nuts..

----------


## tha_bandit

^ haha tea menu, so true

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Tea! Mother fucking hell. I went to Mcdicks drive through. I get asked for a drink, I say tea and they give me a friggin tea menu.. Orange Peko. I didn't know this name till I moved here. 
> 
> I mean in London, when you ask for a tea, you get a bloody tea. Here you get a menu of Early grey, Orange Peko, green, chai , Breakfast bollocks etc. Who drinks this other shit? Really?
> It drives me nuts..



Enlighten me please on what constitutes just "tea". haha I'm sorry, I find this amusing but realize it's just a cultural difference!

----------


## A790

When people ask for advice and then patently ignore it why telling you why their original position is geat and your advice is shit.

----------


## tonytiger55

> Enlighten me please on what constitutes just "tea". haha I'm sorry, I find this amusing but realize it's just a cultural difference!



Tea is generally Orange Peko (do not get this confused with the red rose shit, that stuff is nasty). When you go to someones house, grab a tea from anywhere or even go to India(they will throw in cardamon seeds etc = chai) its mostly just orange peko. 
The whole green tea thing (unless your Asian) is marketing bollocks.

----------


## Disoblige

> When people ask for advice and then patently ignore it why telling you why their original position is geat and your advice is shit.



You realize they're not asking you for advice right? They're just trying to get support and reassurance why their idea is so great.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> When people ask for advice and then patently ignore it why telling you why their original position is geat and your advice is shit.



Welcome to every conversation with my boss. He isn't looking for advice, just confirmation that he is right.

Edit: ^ beat me to it.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Tea is generally Orange Peko (do not get this confused with the red rose shit, that stuff is nasty). When you go to someones house, grab a tea from anywhere or even go to India(they will throw in cardamon seeds etc = chai) its mostly just orange peko. 
> The whole green tea thing (unless your Asian) is marketing bollocks.



My house is full of green tea, because it's all my wife drinks.

----------


## jabjab

slow and inconsiderate walkers, I'd like to either punch them in the back of the head or hit them with my car. If this was legal i'd do it everyday

----------


## HiTempguy1

> You realize they're not asking you for advice right? They're just trying to get support and reassurance why their idea is so great.



There is a term for this: askhole

The kind of person who asks for advice, and then ignores it.

Now in fairness, a lot of times people offer advice that has no bearing to the issue at hand. In starting my business, I was told so much useless/irrelevant shit its not even funny, how it wouldn't work, why it didn't make sense. Or look at the other thread about healthy eating/weightloss and some of the shit you get in there. The problem with being successful in any given area is that you only know what worked for you. Clearly not every problem is solved in one way, or there would only be one way of doing anything, ever.

HeavyFuel's business is his business. People saying it won't work don't know his business or what he is doing with it. I think he's going in a good direction, I hope it succeeds.




> Hopefully you got that anger under control now.



You're such a cunt  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Just because he doesn't respond in a passive and meek manner as you would doesn't mean he has an anger issue. Pretty reasonable response to getting fucking sprayed with a pressure washer.  :facepalm:  He even said he didn't mean to break the window, I wonder if he had a ring on the hand he hit it with? A sharp rap is all you need to shatter side glass.

----------


## msommers

> slow and inconsiderate walkers, I'd like to either punch them in the back of the head or hit them with my car. If this was legal i'd do it everyday



At UofC, I'd always somehow manage to get stuck behind the 'Asian Wall' in the hallways - 5+ Asian chicks who walked slow as balls, side-by-side  :ROFL!:

----------


## Lex350

> There is a term for this: askhole
> 
> 
> You're such a cunt  Just because he doesn't respond in a passive and meek manner as you would doesn't mean he has an anger issue. Pretty reasonable response to getting fucking sprayed with a pressure washer.  He even said he didn't mean to break the window, I wonder if he had a ring on the hand he hit it with? A sharp rap is all you need to shatter side glass.




Ya.....his response doesn't bother me. He doesn't know the situation I was going through at the time. To be fair I did have some anger at the time. But when you go through a 4 year divorce battle were your lovely wife tries to break you financially and emotionally by manipulating the system she works within, it tends to way on you. That's said, I didn't go not the situation looking for a fight.

----------


## max_boost

> Tea! Mother fucking hell. I went to Mcdicks drive through. I get asked for a drink, I say tea and they give me a friggin tea menu.. Orange Peko. I didn't know this name till I moved here. 
> 
> I mean in London, when you ask for a tea, you get a bloody tea. Here you get a menu of Early grey, Orange Peko, green, chai , Breakfast bollocks etc. Who drinks this other shit? Really?
> It drives me nuts..



 bro you dont like options?

You ask for a girl and get just a girl? You dont want to pick? Lol

----------


## A790

> You realize they're not asking you for advice right? They're just trying to get support and reassurance why their idea is so great.



I get it. It just drives me nuts, especially when they're asking about things I do for a living like SEO/SEM/websites/etc.

----------


## Swank

The ambiguity of the word 'by' when referring to a due date i.e. I'd like this done by Wednesday. I know what it means by definition but quite often the person requesting the work means something a lot sooner.

----------


## jabjab

> At UofC, I'd always somehow manage to get stuck behind the 'Asian Wall' in the hallways - 5+ Asian chicks who walked slow as balls, side-by-side



oh man that is the worst! you have to just hit the gas and say excuse me and burst threw the wall!!

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Drives me crazy when people talks about certain things (e.g history, food, wine, cars) like they are the experts in that subject but you have enough understanding in that subject to know it's filled with partial BS, yet not enough to actually correct them. So all you can is sit there and roll your eyes

----------


## Tik-Tok

I'm sure this is in the thread somewhere already, but people who don't brush the snow off their back window.

What I saw that was even worse today... a fucking DRIVING INSTRUCTOR CAR with snow covering their back window.

----------


## D'z Nutz

Clueless people who drive with their daytime running lights at night.

Clueless people who drive with such tunnel vision, they don't notice you when you flash them to let them know they're driving with their daytime running lights at night.

----------


## Shlade

Honestly my glasses in my vehicle either fogging up or being dirty make the veins in my head pop lol

----------


## Toilet_X

> When people ask for advice and then patently ignore it why telling you why their original position is geat and your advice is shit.



This is a really good one. Gross story ( as always ) but a friend of mine kept raw dogging in girls' butts and getting drippy dick. I told him to start wearing rubbers but ya know, he just would NOT do that! True story too btw.

----------


## speedog

> I'm sure this is in the thread somewhere already, but people who don't brush the snow off their back window.
> 
> What I saw that was even worse today... a fucking DRIVING INSTRUCTOR CAR with snow covering their back window.



I knew it, people were learning that shit somewhere.

----------


## max_boost

Pulling in front of people who brake so far in advance of the lights cuz they scared with shitty tires and they honk at you lol

Yes a bit of a dick move but so funny. 

I mean, anywhere else if someone walks faster than you, you don't care, right? But on the roads "HOW DARE YOU GO IN FRONT OF ME" 

Lol Get over yourself

----------


## ExtraSlow

And used car advertisement that says "LOW KM's" for a vehicle over 100,000 kms. I don't care what year it is, and what a typical number f kilometers is, anything over 100,000 isn't "low" by any reasonable definition.

----------


## beyond_ban

> And used car advertisement that says "LOW KM's" for a vehicle over 100,000 kms. I don't care what year it is, and what a typical number f kilometers is, anything over 100,000 isn't "low" by any reasonable definition.



So you do not consider a 20+ year old commuter car with 100,000kms to be low? If i saw someone driving an early 90's Honda with around that mark, i'd consider it quite low relative to it's peers.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I do not. In fact it's a pet peeve of mine. 

It may be lower than its peers, but it's not low.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> And used car advertisement that says "LOW KM's" for a vehicle over 100,000 kms. I don't care what year it is, and what a typical number f kilometers is, anything over 100,000 isn't "low" by any reasonable definition.



https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/389...-in-a-vehicle?

Cos had a point in this thread.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm not looking for any kind of consensus or facts. I am firm in my belief.

----------


## killramos

That was a great thread. My opinion hasn’t changed.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I'm not looking for any kind of consensus or facts. I am firm in my belief.



I agree with you. Like in that thread, under 10k a year, up to 100k.

----------


## HiTempguy1

When people make irrational decisions, and when pointing out how completely irrational/emotional the decision is, still making it anyways.

Not so bad when people can afford to make the poor choice and it doesn't really affect them, but mainly when it comes to people who can't/shouldn't do it. Usually in regards to money.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> When people make irrational decisions, and when pointing out how completely irrational/emotional the decision is, still making it anyways.
> 
> Not so bad when people can afford to make the poor choice and it doesn't really affect them, but mainly when it comes to people who can't/shouldn't do it. Usually in regards to money.



Did you just watch me buy my new overpriced dishwasher?

----------


## HiTempguy1

> Did you just watch me buy my new overpriced dishwasher?



I don't need to be physically present for those committing the sin of irrational purchases to know I am watching and judging  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

Life’s is too short to make rational decisions all the time.

Here is one:

People who don’t keep their workspaces clean. I’m not talking about messy. I mean physically dirty.

Case in point, the person who last had my office I moved into this AM. Cloths came off legitimately BLACK from filth when i wiped the desk down.

----------


## Sentry

Websites (usually government) that don't fucking work, and then say "Best viewed in Internet Explorer", and then don't fucking work in Internet Explorer either.

Called their tech line, 
"What device are you viewing it on?"
"An IBM Thinkpad"
"Oh it won't work on ipads or tablets"
"No a laptop, a Thinkpad."
 :facepalm:

----------


## Brent.ff

People who park on the sidewalk after it snows, but before i can get out there and shovel. Contractors in our neighborhood have been doing this for the last couple weeks and it's driving me up the wall

----------


## Swank

When people wear shorts in this weather; it's -23 and you're waiting for the bus in shorts (not a heated stop either)?!?!

When people call you because they have a missed call from you.
Them - "Hi, I saw you called me, what did you want?"
Me - "Nothing, that's why I didn't leave a message nor try again."
Them - "Then why did you call??"
Me - "Ever hear of fat fingers or number spoofing?"
Them - "Huh?...Well you should be more careful next time."
Me - TRIGGERED!

----------


## lasimmon

Who the hell calls back numbers that don't leave messages?

----------


## Swank

Mostly pretentious sounding loners in my experience.

----------


## Disoblige

Well to be fair, if that's how both of you conversed then both of you are passive aggressive assholes lol.

_Them - "Hi, I saw you called me, what did you want?"
Me - "Nothing, that's why I didn't leave a message nor try again."
Them - "Then why did you call??"
Me - "Ever hear of fat fingers or number spoofing?"
Them - "Huh?...Well you should be more careful next time."_

Every single line sound so rude, not sure if it was just purposely typed like that for dramatic effect.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Who the hell calls back numbers that don't leave messages?



Too many people.

----------


## Swank

> Well to be fair, if that's how both of you conversed then both of you are passive aggressive assholes lol.



Definitely a condensed version for effect (unless it was a Monday morning), and in my feeble defense, HE STARTED IT  :ROFL!:

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Who the hell calls back numbers that don't leave messages?



I do it all the time. As do tons of people I know. I call friends or employees and if they don't answer I'm not wasting my time with a vmail or text, they call back when they can because obviously I wanted something. I think that's pretty normal?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I do it all the time. As do tons of people I know. I call friends or employees and if they don't answer I'm not wasting my time with a vmail or text, they call back when they can because obviously I wanted something. I think that's pretty normal?



Do you call random numbers that you don't recognize back though?

----------


## lasimmon

> I do it all the time. As do tons of people I know. I call friends or employees and if they don't answer I'm not wasting my time with a vmail or text, they call back when they can because obviously I wanted something. I think that's pretty normal?



I assume if someone wants me to call them back they will leave a voicemail or preferably text me. Otherwise I will assume you were calling for a reason that is unimportant.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Case in point, the person who last had my office I moved into this AM. Cloths came off legitimately BLACK from filth when i wiped the desk down.



Turn the keyboard upside down and give it a few smacks if you really want to be disgusted. It'll be full of hair, skin, food, etc. Peripherals are extremely dirty and almost never get cleaned. I go as far as vacuuming my keyboards regularly and popping all the keys off to use a q-tip with rubbing alcohol to clean the insides.

My pet peeve of the day: People who use their 4-way flashers as an excuse to park wherever they want, including blocking an entire lane of free flowing traffic during rush hour. I see this all the time leaving downtown on McLeod trail - there is always some lady or cab driver with their 4-ways on fully blocking a lane of traffic waiting to pick up a friend or whatever.

----------


## HiTempguy1

> Do you call random numbers that you don't recognize back though?



I do. As a business owner, missing a call can easily lead directly to a lost sale. Customers are fickle when it comes to "want" products.

I've made quite a few sales doing this. If it was a wrong #, a simple "oh ok, thanks, have a good one" suffices to end the call.

----------


## bjstare

> My pet peeve of the day: People who use their 4-way flashers as an excuse to park wherever they want, including blocking an entire lane of free flowing traffic during rush hour. I see this all the time leaving downtown on McLeod trail - there is always some lady or cab driver with their 4-ways on fully blocking a lane of traffic waiting to pick up a friend or whatever.



This is a major trigger for me. Same goes with grocery stores during peak hours. Too lazy to find a parking spot and walk to the door? No worries, just pull up in the fire lane right out front and put on the 4-ways while you do your shopping. You're more important than everyone else at the store.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> This is a major trigger for me. Same goes with grocery stores during peak hours. Too lazy to find a parking spot and walk to the door? No worries, just pull up in the fire lane right out front and put on the 4-ways while you do your shopping. You're more important than everyone else at the store.



I used to work at Rona and people did this ALL the time in loading zones, especially when it was cold outside. They would just leave their vehicle in the loading zone either blatantly or with 4-ways on so they could run into the store (sometimes they would leave the vehicle running for 20-30 mins). Contractors did it a lot especially with their massive trucks because they thought they were special. We would constantly be waiting around, trying to find the owner so that we could get them to move so we could load a customer up properly without hauling 200 pieces of lumber on carts across the parking lot.

Especially downtown though in rush hour, the disruption this causes is enormous and stretches for many blocks. Soccer moms or cab drivers, 99% of the time. You honk at the and they just give you the shrug like YOU'RE the asshole. 4-ways are on, sorry nothing I can do  :facepalm:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Do you call random numbers that you don't recognize back though?



I don't. It's clearly unimportant if:

A) They don't leave a message
B) They don't text after
C) They don't call back

Also if none of the above happens, it's almost for sure a spam call because they don't typically leave messages or call back right away.

I'm at the point now I don't even answer the phone if I don't know the number and all it's ever done is saved me time and hassle.

----------


## finboy

assholes who think turning across 3 lanes of traffic on centre street during rush hour lane reversal, blocking the flow in the single lane they are in. The ultimate lefty scum

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> I used to work at Rona and people did this ALL the time in loading zones, especially when it was cold outside. They would just leave their vehicle in the loading zone either blatantly or with 4-ways on so they could run into the store (sometimes they would leave the vehicle running for 20-30 mins). Contractors did it a lot especially with their massive trucks because they thought they were special. We would constantly be waiting around, trying to find the owner so that we could get them to move so we could load a customer up properly without hauling 200 pieces of lumber on carts across the parking lot.
> 
> Especially downtown though in rush hour, the disruption this causes is enormous and stretches for many blocks. Soccer moms or cab drivers, 99% of the time. You honk at the and they just give you the shrug like YOU'RE the asshole. 4-ways are on, sorry nothing I can do



I once came upon cabs blocking 4/4 lanes on 9th ave Knoxvilles around 11pm at night, I was losing my nanners when laying on the horn didn’t move them.

----------


## killramos

> assholes who think turning across 3 lanes of traffic on centre street during rush hour lane reversal, blocking the flow in the single lane they are in. The ultimate lefty scum



This.

Deepest circle of hell for all those people who live in that apartment building across from Don's... None of whom should have drivers licenses if I had my way.

----------


## finboy

> This.
> 
> Deepest circle of hell for all those people who live in that apartment building across from Don's... None of whom should have drivers licenses if I had my way.



My gf hates me for it, but I refuse to drive on centre street between 12th and 16th because of the shit show that is Chinatown North. I’ll gladly drive 4 blocks out of the way to avoid last minute lefties, non signallers, and the slowest pedestrians in Calgary.

----------


## 03ozwhip

When someone starts looking at the guide on TV when I'm clearly watching something....fuck I hate that shit. RAGE.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> The fire department uses the fire lane at Superstore in Westhills with their GIANT 30' FUCKING TRUCK to get groceries
> 
> I know those guys have a dedicated SUV at their disposal because I've also seen them use it for grocery getting. Is the 30' fire engine really needed to go get groceries? And the fire lane is for fucking emergencies! It isn't private VIP parking for the fire department while they grocery shop.



I see... So they need to keep that area clear for... For what, exactly? 
In the event of an emergency you'd like them to not have a fire truck there so that a fire truck could easily show up in that spot 12 minutes after an emergency starts? LOL!
This should not be a pet peeve.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The fire engine from station 7 near me parks at the far side of the lot from the doors alt the Huntington superstore.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## ExtraSlow

> They are not dressed in fire gear when they go shopping... so if there was a fire, their fire truck would indeed be in the way of the actual on duty responding fire crew. 
> 
> Moreover... why are they using a fire engine to get groceries in the first place? In fact, they are taking a resource that is supposed to be ready to go for emergencies out of service to do this. Having that truck idling in front of Superstore for an hour as the "crew run around wagon" means that it won't be available if a real emergency, or multiple emergencies occur.



The guys have the turnout gear in the truck when grocery shopping, and they ARE the on-duty crew that will be responding to active calls with that equipment. There isn't a second crew sitting in the hall wondering where the fire engine went. Grocery shopping is a normal part of their work duties, and is done in their working vehicles.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## dirtsniffer

When I see them at Seton they are definitely ready to respond to an emergency. They park on the side of the building with me though. But yea, this is the wrong thread.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I don't see how, they don't even have a full crew with them
> 
> Besides, their cold items will spoil if they go off responding to calls



In Calgary a fire engine (pumper truck) normally has four crew in it. Most fire halls have more than four crew in them, but those other guys are assigned to other vehicles, like ladder trucks, light trucks etc. 

That's the normal situation anyway. Many other cities have five staff assigned to an engine and I believe they can fit six guys in a pinch. 

Apparently criticism of the fire department is my pet peeve.  :Love:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## ExtraSlow

I have both family and friends in the cfd. I'm not ashamed to admit I can't look at it objectively.

----------


## Tik-Tok

My Starbucks is permanently closing next week. I refuse to go to the next closest two because they're the drive-thru type. Guess I'll be drinking Tim Hortons forever.

----------


## HiTempguy1

> My Starbucks is permanently closing next week. I refuse to go to the next closest two because they're the drive-thru type. Guess I'll be drinking Tim Hortons forever.



I decided to splurge and try a chai latte from Starbucks. Holy fuck, a small was $5.50 after tax!

----------


## egmilano

People at my kids daycare parking in the handicap right infront of the doors when theres always parking available. Everyday I see a Chinese person doing it, no fucks given. I'm buying those warning you shouldn't park here stickers off amazon. HA hopefully they dont see me and run after me. Just so disrespectful... every day, you not special we all have kids.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> People at my kids daycare parking in the handicap right infront of the doors when theres always parking available. Everyday I see a Chinese person doing it, no fucks given. I'm buying those warning you shouldn't park here stickers off amazon. HA hopefully they dont see me and run after me. Just so disrespectful... every day, you not special we all have kids.



This is crazy true. I tried to give rep but the system isn't showing it. My daycare has this glorious "fire lane" that is just an ideal kid drop off but I've been explicitly told to never use it. I feel like I'm the only one who doesn't and that's frustrating; but, I can't blame it on Asians which is kind of cool. I say "kind of cool" because it's almost nice to see other ethnic groups abusing the system so I don't get wrapped up in that "fuckin Chinese people" breaking the rules schema. In my case, it's wealthy WHITE FEMALES IN SUV's. Holy shit, WtF is up with these whores in LX570's and Yukon XL Denali vehicles with the GIANT sunglasses ignoring the rules!!!? I hate them and I'm glad that I'm able to recognize that people from my own ethnic group are some of the worst offenders.

----------


## speedog



----------


## egmilano

> This is crazy true. I tried to give rep but the system isn't showing it. My daycare has this glorious "fire lane" that is just an ideal kid drop off but I've been explicitly told to never use it. I feel like I'm the only one who doesn't and that's frustrating; but, I can't blame it on Asians which is kind of cool. I say "kind of cool" because it's almost nice to see other ethnic groups abusing the system so I don't get wrapped up in that "fuckin Chinese people" breaking the rules schema. In my case, it's wealthy WHITE FEMALES IN SUV's. Holy shit, WtF is up with these whores in LX570's and Yukon XL Denali vehicles with the GIANT sunglasses ignoring the rules!!!? I hate them and I'm glad that I'm able to recognize that people from my own ethnic group are some of the worst offenders.



Okay well if 8 out of 8 are chinese and in large luxury vehicle too I'll call it what it is. I'm bi racial so no I don't think it's cool to say ohhhh fuckinnn chinese. It's just the truth. Triggered much

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Okay well if 8 out of 8 are chinese and in large luxury vehicle too I'll call it what it is. I'm bi racial so no I don't think it's cool to say ohhhh fuckinnn chinese. It's just the truth. Triggered much



WtF?! I'm not triggered about anything and I wasn't accusing you of anything. I was just relating my experience that as a white person it's nice to notice that some of my own ethnic group are complete cunts from time to time. If 8of8 were Chinese in my case, I'd be fucking complaining about that just like you were.
What part made you think I was "triggered"?

----------


## jwslam

> 



I think your drawing might trigger 
@Sugarphreak
 since the left side of the tree doesn't contain more criteria...

----------


## dirtsniffer

to be fair, no one differentiated between parking and stopping, and you are allowed to stop in a firelane to load and unload passengers. This probably doesn't include leaving the vehicle to go inside to drop off / pick up kids.

----------


## Disoblige

> They are not dressed in fire gear when they go shopping...



Of course they're not dressed in fire gear when they're in the grocery store. Why would they be?




> so if there was a fire, their fire truck would indeed be in the way of the actual on duty responding fire crew.



No they wouldn't, lol. They would be the crew responding.




> Moreover... why are they using a fire engine to get groceries in the first place? In fact, they are taking a resource that is supposed to be ready to go for emergencies out of service to do this. Having that truck idling in front of Superstore for an hour as the "crew run around wagon" means that it won't be available if a real emergency, or multiple emergencies occur.



As mentioned by ExtraSlow, these guys are on duty and they have bunker gear in the truck already. How do you know what they were doing beforehand? There could be a variety of reasons they're using the truck to stop by the grocery store instead of something else. I don't have firefighter experience in the big city, but if it's a resource issue they pretty much have to take the truck.




> The guys at Westhills block an entire lane right in front of the store entrance so 2 way traffic has to alternate around them
> I mean if they are going to do that, why not just put on the lights and drive right through the front windows into the store? Why even get out of the truck?



So in the event of a real fire, what do you want to happen? The personnel to be able to get in their truck quickly and head to the scene or delay it further by parking elsewhere even though they're allowed to park in the fire lane?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> to be fair, no one differentiated between parking and stopping.



 Yes, this is one of my pet peeves, when people don't understand the difference between these two things.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> As mentioned by ExtraSlow, these guys are on duty and they have bunker gear in the truck already. How do you know what they were doing beforehand? There could be a variety of reasons they're using the truck to stop by the grocery store instead of something else. I don't have firefighter experience in the big city, but if it's a resource issue they pretty much have to take the truck.



The biggest reason they are using the fire engine is that they are returning from a call and actually need those groceries. I can't speak to every station in the city, but at most local stations there is no such thing as a "running around SUV" for the firefighters to use to go shopping. They are expected to be in that truck and rolling within (I think) 180 seconds for the entire 12 hour shift in the event of a call. If they took some other vehicle (even if one existed) then they'd need to drive back to the station, the load up the bunker gear, and then roll out. Response times would be ridiculous. There is zero issue driving the fire engine to the grocery store. None.

----------


## Disoblige

> The biggest reason they are using the fire engine is that they are returning from a call and actually need those groceries. I can't speak to every station in the city, but at most local stations there is no such thing as a "running around SUV" for the firefighters to use to go shopping. They are expected to be in that truck and rolling within (I think) 180 seconds for the entire 12 hour shift in the event of a call. If they took some other vehicle (even if one existed) then they'd need to drive back to the station, the load up the bunker gear, and then roll out. Response times would be ridiculous. There is zero issue driving the fire engine to the grocery store. None.



That makes sense and in line with my thoughts.

My experience is small town so I wasn't 100% sure.

----------


## brucebanner

Rarely am I ever at Costco and it's very busy but the odd time that I am and there is a line exiting the store to check your receipt against what you purchased. It gets to me every. single. time. 

I can see the reasoning but I dislike it very much.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## infamous

I get so frustrated when coming up to a set of lights, and because of a bit of snow on the ground people stop 10 feet back from the stop line. the people beside them at the light also stop way too far back. And same with the turning lane. They don't hit the sensor and in turn you end up waiting through three or four rounds of lights. finally having to honk your horn to get the people to pull up onto the stop line so the lights go green. happened to me twice this week already.

----------


## lasimmon

> Yes, this is one of my pet peeves, when people don't understand the difference between these two things.



When you start allowing that though people will stop to wait for the person in the store and call it 'loading'.


My biggest pet peeve is god damn taxi drivers who stop on roads downtown during rush hour that are no stop areas. Fuck off.

----------


## ianmcc

> The biggest reason they are using the fire engine is that they are returning from a call and actually need those groceries. I can't speak to every station in the city, but at most local stations there is no such thing as a "running around SUV" for the firefighters to use to go shopping. They are expected to be in that truck and rolling within (I think) 180 seconds for the entire 12 hour shift in the event of a call. If they took some other vehicle (even if one existed) then they'd need to drive back to the station, the load up the bunker gear, and then roll out. Response times would be ridiculous. There is zero issue driving the fire engine to the grocery store. None.



And the CFD doesn't buy their groceries (except bottled water and Powerade)-they pay out of pocket. The reason they seem to do a lot of shopping is for their shift. Any good stuff left in the fridge gets consumed by another shift.

----------


## Disoblige

> It just needs a few more branches so it isn't so Charlie Brown-ish.... there, now it is looking like a proper tree
> 
> Attachment 84955



So I see you totally ignored the conversation about this topic above you, or you just decided to stay ignorant :P

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## vengie

When someone in the office gets sick and refuses to stay home...

Now currently 4/5 people in the office are sick... And they are all here today!  :Guns: 

*pops more vitamins*

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Opening the cereal bag the FULL fucking length. Now it's less likely to stay fresh in the box and why?!? Were you picturing needing to dump the entire contents into something as fast as fucking possible?
Just open it about 25-35% from the corner and shake the delicious fresh cereal out as needed.

----------


## lilmira

Got my wireless earbuds, charging cable and usb a wall charger for a weekend trip. Just realize I grabbed the usb c to usb c instead of the one with usb a on one end.  :Bang Head: 
Adding to my shopping list, wall charger with usb c or multi usb cable.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Career websites that require me to upload a resume as well as fill out my position history manually. Fuck right off.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Career websites that require me to upload a resume as well as fill out my position history manually. Fuck right off.



I'm so tired of this. And sometimes it tries to autofill from your uploaded resume, but then it just uselessly grabs the wrong information.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I'm so tired of this. And sometimes it tries to autofill from your uploaded resume, but then it just uselessly grabs the wrong information.



Yep.

----------


## killramos

To be fair, I would prefer to have both. 1 properly formatted resume someone can read. The other is data entry so the algorithm can see what boxes you check.

It is time consuming though.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> To be fair, I would prefer to have both. 1 properly formatted resume someone can read. The other is data entry so the algorithm can see what boxes you check.
> 
> It is time consuming though.



If the system would allow you to upload one unformatted resume for it to fill the boxes and a "good" resume for humans to read, that would be ideal. But it doesn't, and every time you show up at an interview, they have your resume printed off, so it's not like you can just upload the unformatted one. 

Funny enough, there's software that can read properly formatted resumes to compare against requirement really well. Also seems like the bigger the company, the worse the software seems to function. I've made 25+ separate resumes in 2019 alone for positions, so I'm getting a good feel for this.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I get so frustrated when coming up to a set of lights, and because of a bit of snow on the ground people stop 10 feet back from the stop line. the people beside them at the light also stop way too far back. And same with the turning lane. They don't hit the sensor and in turn you end up waiting through three or four rounds of lights. finally having to honk your horn to get the people to pull up onto the stop line so the lights go green. happened to me twice this week already.



I see this all the time haha, I am the guy that actually stops at the line, and the look on people's faces on neighboring lanes when they think I am sitting in the intersection is hilarious.

----------


## ExtraSlow

My neighbors spruce trees:

----------


## killramos

My favourite is the cities spruce trees

----------


## birdman86

Kijiji businesses that repost what seems like hundreds of nearly identical items every few hours with generic keywords to keep their stuff at the top of search results so we can't find the actual classifieds type deals. Fuck those guys are the worst.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Kijiji businesses that repost what seems like hundreds of nearly identical items every few hours with generic keywords to keep their stuff at the top of search results so we can't find the actual classifieds type deals. Fuck those guys are the worst.



+100000

----------


## 01RedDX

.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Cracker Barrel giving me not enough cheese! This is an unopened package, and I didn't notice in the store but at home it seemed a little thin. 
Scale doesn't lie!

----------


## speedog

> Cracker Barrel giving me not enough cheese! This is an unopened package, and I didn't notice in the store but at home it seemed a little thin. 
> Scale doesn't lie!



To be fair, it is 'light' old cheddar.

Aside from that, we found our similar scale got more inaccurate as the weights increased - verified this with some actual items of which we knew the correct weight of.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Only plebs use digital scales. I use an artisinal triple beam scale.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Cracker Barrel giving me not enough cheese! This is an unopened package, and I didn't notice in the store but at home it seemed a little thin. 
> Scale doesn't lie!



Email them with that picture and they might send you coupons for free stuff. I've done that a few times with other things.

----------


## killramos

Heinz lost a giant lawsuit a while back over underfilling ketchup bottles by far less

----------


## Swank

> Email them with that picture and they might send you coupons for free stuff. I've done that a few times with other things.



This. I've done it a few times too, don't let them get away with that!

----------


## heavyfuel

How shoes are pre-laced backwards when you buy them. So annoying it should be illegal.

----------


## jwslam

Which way is backwards? Inside to outside, or outside to inside?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Top to bottom?

----------


## heavyfuel

I guess it would be outside to inside? You know, the way 99% of shoes are laced when you buy them. The laces through the bottom rungs are strung over, as opposed to straight across? 

Pisses me off lol

----------


## lilmira

> Top to bottom?



Now that would be a legitimate pet peeve.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Short screwdriver bits.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## ExtraSlow

I've had a run of bad bananas, but I'm happy with this one. That's for another post.

----------


## heavyfuel

Ohhhh while we're on the topic of bananas here's a big time pet peeve! 

When I run out of bananas and don't make it to the grocery store before they swap em out for the green ones that require power tools to peel!

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Ohhhh while we're on the topic of bananas here's a big time pet peeve! 
> 
> When I run out of bananas and don't make it to the grocery store before they swap em out for the green ones that require power tools to peel!



Poke them with holes, microwave for 30 to 60 seconds. Enjoy a ripe banana.

----------


## speedog

> Short screwdriver bits.



Short screwdriver bits do have a place, they're the only type of bit that'll work with a magnetic holder for holding screws against the bit.

----------


## Brent.ff

> Poke them with holes, microwave for 30 to 60 seconds. Enjoy a ripe banana.



i think you're mixing that up with the advice from Weeds

----------


## ercchry

> i think you're mixing that up with the advice from Weeds



He didn’t say HOW he enjoys the banana  :ROFL!:

----------


## mr2mike

People that say they're a handyman but then crack out the combination screwdriver.

----------


## adam c

Air transat domestic, anyone who has taken it knows

----------


## ExtraSlow

It your own fault if you fly Air Transat anything.

----------


## SKR

This shit on Facebook.




> Thank you for telling me how to do the bypass.
> This is good to know: It's ridiculous to have over 350 friends and only some are allowed to see my post.
> I ignored this post earlier, but It WORKS!! I have a whole new news feed. I’m seeing posts from people I haven’t seen in years.
> Here’s how to bypass the system FB now has in place that limits posts on your news feed.
> Their new algorithm chooses the same few people - about 25 - who will read your posts. Therefore,
> Hold your finger down anywhere in this post and "copy" will pop up. Click "copy". Then go your page, start a new post and put yours finger anywhere in the blank field. "Paste" will pop up and click paste.
> This will bypass the system.



Also, any "like if you agree". Fuck you, you're not my boss.

----------


## HiTempguy1

> People that say they're a handyman but then crack out the combination screwdriver.



Politely f off, in the field a combo screwdriver is a life saver vs carrying 40 different screwdrivers.

Love me a god damn high quality combo screwdriver. Yes, the right screwdriver is always better, but when I have to climb 10 stories to do some work, I'm not going back down to the truck to get the correct size robertson.

In a more shop-type situation, always use the right screwdriver since they are right there.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Career websites that ONLY work on Internet Explorer. What the fuck? Applying for a job at the city and was totally unable to make a new account using chrome.

----------


## Graham_A_M

> It your own fault if you fly Air Transat anything.



 Never have, what are they like?

----------


## adam c

> It your own fault if you fly Air Transat anything.



My company booked it for a return home from Toronto, I didn’t book it myself, but going forward ensuring I specifically request to avoid this airline




> Never have, what are they like?



Terrible...
Think of people who go as cheap as they can for holidays, and don’t shower
Combine that with grumpy old stewardesses, 0 inflight amenities, and even smaller seats with less leg room than anything I’ve ever been on before
The guy next to me was spreading his elbows and was jamming into my ribs for the duration of the flight, if I tried moving a bit I would get hit by the oversized ladies constantly walking up and down the aisles 
Absolutely awful 4 hour plane trip

----------


## Tik-Tok

Google Maps: "Traffic congestion ahead, you are still on the fastest route despite traffic, you will reach your destination in 35 minutes."

Me: *Takes an easy left turn onto another major road, instead of going straight where the congestion is*

Google Maps: "Recalculating... you will reach your destination in 18 minutes."

 :Whipped:  :Bang Head:  :facepalm:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Never have, what are they like?



Worse service, worse on-time performance, more cancelled flights etc. Two or three notches below the worst the Air Canada or Westjet have to offer. Best case is still pretty poor. And often not even much cheaper.

----------


## ExtraSlow

That spring street cleaning starts at 6am. WTF? I already stashed one vehicle in a nearby neighborhood last night, but figured I'd have time this morning to move the other. Nope! 
Oh well at least they do five or six passes. I got the savage fit moved in the middle of that convoy. So it's spot is clean ish.

----------


## HiTempguy1

I don't know if I've mentioned this before, but fast food workers who don't hand you food at an appropriate level.

Like, my shoulder is at or below the window sill, how the f&$k am I going to BEND my arm below it? Especially when their serving window is HIGHER than my window sill, just hand the shit to my god damn hand.

Proper procedure - You approximately match my hand height, I grab coffee, and I proceed to LIFT up while you let go of the cup. This insures I have a handle on the cup, and gives you feedback to let go of the cup. Dropping the cup down makes no sense as there isnt enough feedback to be able to recognize when I have full control of the cup.

----------


## killramos

> That spring street cleaning starts at 6am. WTF? I already stashed one vehicle in a nearby neighborhood last night, but figured I'd have time this morning to move the other. Nope! 
> Oh well at least they do five or six passes. I got the savage fit moved in the middle of that convoy. So it's spot is clean ish.



Haha I think both our neighbourhoods are on the same schedule. I left my car on the street until 7 when I went to work. No sign of cleaning though so I think I’m safe.

6AM to 6PM though. What a joke. As if any city employee is going to work that long of a day. That’s probably what? 3 shifts lol

----------


## 4WARNED

> Haha I think both our neighbourhoods are on the same schedule. I left my car on the street until 7 when I went to work. No sign of cleaning though so I think I’m safe.
> 
> 6AM to 6PM though. What a joke. As if any city employee is going to work that long of a day. That’s probably what? 3 shifts lol



The worst part - when our street was scheduled for it's sweeping (7 am last saturday on the sign), the parkplus camera car with the rooftop thule camera went down at 7:01 and snapped pics of all the cars that weren't moved off the street. ACTUAL cleaning didn't start til 10am. all of the parked cars were gone by then. So, the offenders probably assumed they were ok...i suspect tickets are arriving right about now. Now that would suck.....

----------


## bjstare

> Politely f off, in the field a combo screwdriver is a life saver vs carrying 40 different screwdrivers.
> 
> Love me a god damn high quality combo screwdriver. Yes, the right screwdriver is always better, but when I have to climb 10 stories to do some work, I'm not going back down to the truck to get the correct size robertson.
> 
> In a more shop-type situation, always use the right screwdriver since they are right there.



This Klein 11-1 is my go-to. It's just such a fantastic tool.

----------


## killramos

> The worst part - when our street was scheduled for it's sweeping (7 am last saturday on the sign), the parkplus camera car with the rooftop thule camera went down at 7:01 and snapped pics of all the cars that weren't moved off the street. ACTUAL cleaning didn't start til 10am. all of the parked cars were gone by then. So, the offenders probably assumed they were ok...i suspect tickets are arriving right about now. Now that would suck.....



I have a camera on the front of my house. I will definitely fight the ticket if I was ticketed hours (or days if they don’t even get to it) in advance of cleaning.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

They cleaned our street at work 1 day before the before the sign said, and I had left the company car on the street so it didn’t get cleaned in front of the building. They were in the community again the next day (as the sign said) and didn’t come down the street again. Annoying.

----------


## killramos

Well mine got done on the first day which is good. At least I don’t have to worry for the second day

----------


## 03ozwhip

I was telling Killramos earlier, my pet peeve is (again) kijiji idiots.

Agreed on a price and spoke with the guy for over a week, only a half hour before I'm supposed to be there, buddy ups the price by $150. WTF? Who does that?

----------


## killramos

^Gets to the point where it’s not worth it to buy/sell things that’s for sure.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I'm starting to hate selling on Facebook more than Kijiji.

"Seller hasn't responded to my message, HE'S A SCAMMER!". Like twelve fucking hours after I posted my truck for sale.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When you plan a quiet afternoon home with the family on the 4th day of the 4 day weekend so everyone can relax and calm down and you end up inviting over some really high energy friends do the house is at volume 11 the whole afternoon.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> When you plan a quiet afternoon home with the family on the 4th day of the 4 day weekend so everyone can relax and calm down and you end up inviting over some really high energy friends do the house is at volume 11 the whole afternoon.



Party at ExtraSlow's house? LET'S CRASH THIS THING!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Party at ExtraSlow's house? LET'S CRASH THIS THING!



Yeah, i meant friends of my kids, not my friends. I never invite my friends over.

----------


## SKR

When my goddamn cup a soup boils over in the microwave.

----------


## birdman86

At Best Buy just now to buy a memory card. Literally in the store for 90 seconds and at least half a dozen employees had already asked me if I needed a hand. Pretty sure I spent more time saying no thanks than actually looking at the cards. _Fuck is that annoying._

----------


## birdman86

Oh and how about that random 80 zone on hwy 1 east of Chestermere what’s that all about

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

These new six-pack can rings.
Finally someone found a way to use 26x more plastic to solve a problem that never existed and attach them so tightly that I have to shake my beer and dent the can to get it released.
The inventor is worse. Than. Hitler.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Oh and how about that random 80 zone on hwy 1 east of Chestermere what’s that all about



That random 80 zone has had a ton of deaths linked to it. Just do 80 there. Cops are always there anyways.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Soo, in a very small neighbourhood, where virtually no one has driveways, we aren't allowed to street park for 4 fucking days, including the entire weekend.

----------


## schocker

> Soo, in a very small neighbourhood, where virtually no one has driveways, we aren't allowed to street park for 4 fucking days, including the entire weekend.



lol  :ROFL!:

----------


## ReasonOne

When you buy a stock/security/ETF and it takes a dip immediately after you acquire it lol

If it’s a long term investment it’s not that big of a deal, but there’s just something mildly irritating about that initial little burn haha

----------


## heavyfuel

People at the gym or buffet who leave the washroom without washing their hands. Or any public place for that matter. Fucking dirty savages.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I don't know if this belongs in this thread or the other one, but when someone you have on your ignore list posts in a thread that is relevant to you, then you click to see what they wrote, and get dragged into an argument with them. I gotta learn to trust my ignore list.

----------


## Misterman

> I don't know if this belongs in this thread or the other one, but when someone you have on your ignore list posts in a thread that is relevant to you, then you click to see what they wrote, and get dragged into an argument with them. I gotta learn to trust my ignore list.



Or try and get smarter. 

Another pet peeve, when forum members read partial posts then respond to the part they didn't like to start arguments.

----------


## killramos

> I don't know if this belongs in this thread or the other one, but when someone you have on your ignore list posts in a thread that is relevant to you, then you click to see what they wrote, and get dragged into an argument with them. I gotta learn to trust my ignore list.



Definitely a real Pet Peeve. I have to unblock this Extraslow guy all the time

----------


## sabad66

When people call their utility bill “hydro bill”.

----------


## dirtsniffer

When people from Ontario move to Alberta

----------


## Sugarphreak

....

----------


## Tik-Tok

> When people from Ontario move to Alberta



And then non-stop complain about why Toronto is better.

----------


## sabad66

> Probably somebody from the West coast. In BC it is normal to call it a Hydro bill... because it is from BC Hydro, not because the power is from a hydroelectric dam
> 
> In Calgary I used to call my utility bill my Enmax bill... same sort of thing. It is in reference to the company you are paying.



Yeah I think Ontario and Quebec too. I've been readin a lot of threads on the /r/personalfinancecanada and almost every budget refers to it as hydro lol.

nobody said pet peeves have to be rational  :crazy nut:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Swank

Berets; even the word looks stupid.

----------


## heavyfuel

> I don't know if this belongs in this thread or the other one, but when someone you have on your ignore list posts in a thread that is relevant to you, then you click to see what they wrote, and get dragged into an argument with them. I gotta learn to trust my ignore list.



The ignore list is a false sense of security.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> The ignore list is a false sense of security.



It can't protect me from myself.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Yeah I think Ontario and Quebec too. I've been readin a lot of threads on the /r/personalfinancecanada and almost every budget refers to it as hydro lol.
> 
> nobody said pet peeves have to be rational



Ummm... Quebec is crawling with hydro.
http://www.hydroquebec.com/about/our-energy.html

----------


## sabad66

> Ummm... Quebec is crawling with hydro.
> http://www.hydroquebec.com/about/our-energy.html



i get it, but my point is even if was 100% hydroelectric, there would still be a gas portion of the bill so i just don't like the term "hydro bill". A better term is "utilities bill" which is generic to cover gas/electric/sewer/water/recycling etc, and universal across the world (where the utility companies don't have the word 'Hydro' in their name).

maybe this should be in the "pet peeves that shouldn't be pet peeves" thread lol

----------


## Tik-Tok

> i get it, but my point is even if was 100% hydroelectric, there would still be a gas portion of the bill so i just don't like the term "hydro bill". A better term is "utilities bill" which is generic to cover gas/electric/sewer/water/recycling etc, and universal across the world (where the utility companies don't have the word 'Hydro' in their name).
> 
> maybe this should be in the "pet peeves that shouldn't be pet peeves" thread lol



It does, but yeah, I also agree. Even in town here when people talk about their Enmax bill. Okayyyy, so what's on your Enmax bill? Do you have everything through them, or is your gas with someone else? How about your electricity? Are you just talking about your water and sewer?

----------


## killramos

Isn’t the utility company in Ontario HydroOne?

Sounds like getting upset for people using the word Kleenex instead of facial tissue

----------


## Misterman

> i get it, but my point is even if was 100% hydroelectric, there would still be a gas portion of the bill so i just don't like the term "hydro bill". A better term is "utilities bill" which is generic to cover gas/electric/sewer/water/recycling etc, and universal across the world (where the utility companies don't have the word 'Hydro' in their name).
> 
> maybe this should be in the "pet peeves that shouldn't be pet peeves" thread lol



Except that "hydro" refers to electricity. I can't say I've ever heard anyone use the term to generically refer to their overall utilities  :dunno:  Either way it's lame you're right. Whether electricity is made from solar, wind, hydro, etc. It's still just electricity.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> i get it, but my point is even if was 100% hydroelectric, there would still be a gas portion of the bill so i just don't like the term "hydro bill". A better term is "utilities bill" which is generic to cover gas/electric/sewer/water/recycling etc, and universal across the world (where the utility companies don't have the word 'Hydro' in their name).
> 
> maybe this should be in the "pet peeves that shouldn't be pet peeves" thread lol



You're right, but only if there isn't a separate gas provider and often there is. BC Hydro doesn't sell gas, so you would get a HYDRO BILL, plus a Fortis gas bill, for example.
Ne peeve pet pas.

People in Alberta referring to a "hydro bill"? They can go die in a fire.

----------


## Buster

When my wife sends six consecutive texts instead of writing one long one.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> When my wife sends six consecutive texts instead of writing one long one.



All spaced just far enough apart that you read one text, put your phone back in your pocket, and then the next one comes.

----------


## adam c

> When my wife sends six consecutive texts instead of writing one long one.



So it’s not just me

----------


## Buster

> All spaced just far enough apart that you read one text, put your phone back in your pocket, and then the next one comes.



Now I'm triggered

----------


## Sugarphreak

....

----------


## BavarianBeast

When people constantly complain how shitty their life is and don’t do anything to change it.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Sounds like the start of an mlm pitch

----------


## ExtraSlow

When you help a buddy with some landscaping work and it fucking rains the whole day.

----------


## schocker

When some moron at costco drops like maybe juice or something and then you end up with splatters all over your clothes at a great distance.

----------


## speedog

> When some moron at costco drops like maybe juice or something and then you end up with splatters all over your clothes at a great distance.



Can we assume a recent Costco trip of yours was memorable fir the wrong reasons?

----------


## schocker

Yes, heard someone drop something far away and thought nothing of it until I noticed it all over the items in my cart, jeans and tshirt. I initially had thought my berries were dripping.

----------


## adam c

People who wear all black at night and j walk (run) across poorly lit roads, almost hit someone last night cause of it

----------


## speedog

> Yes, heard someone drop something far away and thought nothing of it until I noticed it all over the items in my cart, jeans and tshirt. I initially had thought my berries were dripping.



It really is not a good thing if you've got drippy berries.

----------


## brucebanner

Went to the movies to watch John Wick last night. Haven't been to the movies in a little while so I kind of forgot. Movie was scheduled for 7:35, didn't actually start until 7:55. I wish movies started on advertised time like they used to. 

This totally slipped my mind and definitely bothered me last night haha.

----------


## killramos

So by a little while did you mean a few decades?

----------


## heavyfuel

All the me first fuckin idiots on the grind that call me with their nickel and dime jobs and expect time to stand still and the Earth to stop spinning then complain about the minimum charge, and I swear they do it on purpose to (try and) break up my day like wanting me to show up at 6 pm and cut into gym time or at 3 pm on a weekend. Fuckin cheap fucks that want 5 star service at kijiji prices 24 hours/day.

God damn I hope the next smartass mother fucker that was gonna try to fuck with me, reads this

----------


## Tik-Tok

The sound of my dog at the back door with his claws going down the glass on the storm door because he wants to be let in.

WHY THE FUCK CAN'T HE BARK LIKE A NORMAL GOD DAMN DOG????

----------


## brucebanner

> So by a little while did you mean a few decades?



I'm nowhere near that old  :ROFL!: 

It just totally slipped my mind last night. It's been probably 6 or 7 months since I've been to the movies. I'll have to remember moving forward.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I'm nowhere near that old 
> 
> It just totally slipped my mind last night. It's been probably 6 or 7 months since I've been to the movies. I'll have to remember moving forward.



I'd at least like them to state the length of the film WITH trailers, so I know what time I'll be out of the theater.

----------


## rx7boi

Google runtime + 20 minutes for trailers.

Ez marth.

----------


## Misterman

> I'm nowhere near that old 
> 
> It just totally slipped my mind last night. It's been probably 6 or 7 months since I've been to the movies. I'll have to remember moving forward.




They didn't have commercials and trailers 6 months ago? What theater were you going to? Definitely different ones then I've been going to the last 10 years.

----------


## brucebanner

> They didn't have commercials and trailers 6 months ago? What theater were you going to? Definitely different ones then I've been going to the last 10 years.



Totally slipped my mind, then became a focal point as I was keeping track until the movie actually started. 

One of those things, I'd like it to be like it used to be. Even if it was 10 years ago haha.

----------


## Misterman

> Totally slipped my mind, then became a focal point as I was keeping track until the movie actually started. 
> 
> One of those things, I'd like it to be like it used to be. Even if it was 10 years ago haha.



Although I will say that commercials in theaters are a pet peeve. I don't mind trailers, they've always been a staple. But I don't want to get sold insurance while I'm paying to watch a movie.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Although I will say that commercials in theaters are a pet peeve. I don't mind trailers, they've always been a staple. But I don't want to get sold insurance while I'm paying to watch a movie.



Insurance.
Then: Lexus, Coke, Hyundai, GMC, Toyota, M&M's, Lexus again... Fuck me!
It used to be about 12 min of shit before a movie started. Now it's a goat rodeo.

----------


## heavyfuel

^^ Marketing in general. The very word gives me anxiety. It doesn't fucking work unless you spent shit tons of money on it, even then all you get are ifs and maybes, and some fuck calling himself an SEO specialist laughs all the way to the bank with your money and is the only guaranteed winner. 

How many of you actually bought any of the garbage they tried to sell you before a movie?

----------


## dirtsniffer

Here's a marketing strategy for you. Take a few shirtless photos lifting heavy expensive shit. Post on Facebook on rich communities pages. People aren't buying your services, they're buying you. 

You'll get so many housewife's paying what ever the heck you want. 

YW for the unsolicited advice hahah. Based on some previous posts you probably won't like thaut

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Here's a marketing strategy for you. Take a few shirtless photos lifting heavy expensive shit. Post on Facebook on rich communities pages. People aren't buying your services, they're buying you. 
> 
> You'll get so many housewife's paying what ever the heck you want. 
> 
> YW for the unsolicited advice hahah. Based on some previous posts you probably won't like thaut



Hell I'd hire him for that. Yum!

----------


## brucebanner

> Although I will say that commercials in theaters are a pet peeve. I don't mind trailers, they've always been a staple. But I don't want to get sold insurance while I'm paying to watch a movie.



I like the trailers, just totally forgot the movie was start 25-30 minutes after the "start time".

----------


## heavyfuel

> Here's a marketing strategy for you. Take a few shirtless photos lifting heavy expensive shit. Post on Facebook on rich communities pages. People aren't buying your services, they're buying you. 
> 
> *You'll get so many housewife's paying what ever the heck you want.* 
> 
> YW for the unsolicited advice hahah. Based on some previous posts you probably won't like thaut



They already do, (even yours would) it's getting there to begin with that's the problem.

----------


## 370Z

When your car is clearly freshly washed and waxed and a landscaper decided to get water on it when they're watering. Came out to my car at lunch and the entire side is now covered in dry water spots.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## 4WARNED

> When the neighbour buys a humongous full size truck for his tiny condo parking stall and starts scratching the shit out of your fender with buttons on his pants because he is squeezing his fat ass between a pillar and your car as a means of personal egress



so annoying. I wouldn't leave any gap between that pillar and your car from this day on.....

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## lilmira

It’s blowing dust, must drive slow.

----------


## Tik-Tok

At a drive-thru, when they're trying to upsell you, even after you said "that's everything", and you can't even understand wtf they're saying. If I ask you to repeat yourself the first 3 times, I'm not going to understand the 4th time when you keep using the same monotone, slurred voice.

"You wannaegis?"

"Pardon?" 

"You wannaegis?"

"Sorry, say again? 

"You wanaegis?"

"..."

"You wannaegis?"

"Fine, ok, whatever"

Turned out to be potato wedges.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Flat bicycle tires. Seems like I replace a few tubes every year on my fleet.

----------


## SKR

Sometimes I have to send stuff in to the lab from the field, and I always send it in 2.5 or 5 gallon pails because the lab refuses to send me a box that the dumb bottles will fit in. Which now that I've said that, that's a pet peeve too. The place that we get the bottles from also makes the boxes, so just get both. Anyway, when you send a package by courier they always measure length, width and height of the package. And every time they measure the length and width of my pail. It's round. I don't know what grade you learn about circles in, but I feel like it's pretty early on. And it pisses the shit out of me.

Also, when I go get groceries there's this old dingbat at the till that I try to avoid but sometimes I can't. She always tells me whatever I'm buying looks "yummy". First, I'm not 5. No adults should say "yummy" to each other. Second, yeah that's why I got it, fuck off.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I switched safeway because of stupid cashier comments. I feel your pain.

----------


## killramos

Assuming you are talking about the same Safeway as me. That place is a hole anyways. My wife drives across town to get groceries to avoid it.

My pet peeve. How hard it has gotten to link gifs in forum posts. Once upon a time quick google get the simple link and go to town. Now everything is hosted in a lame proprietary window which makes it impossible to get the image link.

*sigh*

----------


## speedog

> Assuming you are talking about the same Safeway as me. That place is a hole anyways. My wife drives across town to get groceries to avoid it.
> 
> My pet peeve. How hard it has gotten to link gifs in forum posts. Once upon a time quick google get the simple link and go to town. Now everything is hosted in a lame proprietary window which makes it impossible to get the image link.
> 
> *sigh*



How many grocery stores does she drive by when driving across town? If I drove across town to the deep south to get groceries, I'd pass by at least a dozen grocery stores that would be closer to my home.

----------


## killramos

Explaining logic and reason to your wife? That’s cute.

----------


## 370Z

Am I the only one that parks my vehicles in my driveway perfectly straight, I think people that don't are slobs.

----------


## SKR

Fuckin kijiji people are the worst. Guy posts an ad, I sent him a message last night. Normally I would just call but there's no phone number in the ad. 




> Hey, give me a call tomorrow (Sunday) when you get a chance. I might be at work away from the phone for a bit but leave a message or send me a text and I'll call back as soon as I can. xxx.xxx.xxxx. Thanks.



And I got this reply.




> Yes it still for sale



Right on, man. Thanks.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Environment Canada issuing weather warnings, because "it might get near 30*!"

Since when is 30* hot in the dry prairies?

----------


## speedog

> Fuckin kijiji people are the worst. Guy posts an ad, I sent him a message last night. Normally I would just call but there's no phone number in the ad. 
> 
> 
> 
> And I got this reply.
> 
> 
> 
> Right on, man. Thanks.



Yesterday was a very good kijiji experience, picked up a still new in original packaging $400 kitchen sink for a half sack of good beers ($27). Guy was offering it for free because he bought it 6 years ago but never got around to putting it in, he saw my reply that I would come over with 6 good beers in exchange for his sink. He said I beat out over 100 enquiries because I actually offered something and that something was beer, good beer, at that. $27 for a $400 sink seems like a win to me.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Yesterday was a very good kijiji experience, picked up a still new in original packaging $400 kitchen sink for a half sack of good beers ($27). Guy was offering it for free because he bought it 6 years ago but never got around to putting it in, he saw my reply that I would come over with 6 good beers in exchange for his sink. He said I beat out over 100 enquiries because I actually offered something and that something was beer, good beer, at that. $27 for a $400 sink seems like a win to me.



$27 six-pack???!!?!?! Dude, you gotta branch out from Liquor Depot. That's some organic, gluten-free Euro pricing shit!

My pet peeve - expensive beer is too expensive!

----------


## speedog

> $27 six-pack???!!?!?! Dude, you gotta branch out from Liquor Depot. That's some organic, gluten-free Euro pricing shit!
> 
> My pet peeve - expensive beer is too expensive!



Nah, Oak'n'Vine by SAIT. Wonderful selection, I don't normally pay that much for my beer but it got me a great sink.

Speaking of pet peeves, why are automobile companies still producing vehicles that don't automatically turn on their running lights when it gets dark? So many people out there driving around with no tail lights on, hell if GM can have this simple feature as standard on all of their vehicles for at least the past 25+ years then the rest of the manufacturers should be able to do it. Sure as hell would take care of the idiots who can't figure out how to do it manually.

----------


## ShermanEF9

People who miss their exit and reverse down busy highways to take it. You've missed your turn. Accept it, drive ahead, and turn around at the next available. Don't be fucking dumb.

----------


## schocker

people who can't park tiny cars in large spaces
» Click image for larger version

----------


## killramos

Car2Go = maximum dgaf

----------


## AndyL

Maintenance enforcement. 

Sure the court order says you're to repay all fees, charges interest and interest on the above. 43 months of getting charged 40$ a month for "late" payments. (I had custody). On a file that from the start was solely based on lies. 

So they claim they owe me 95$. 43months x 40$/month 138$ just in interest just on their debtor summaries. 

They claim they owe me only 95$. 

Pretty sure the 3 license suspensions alone were more in fees and charges than that. Never mind that 1720$ in late fees alone... 

I swear I'm going to go postal on these idiots soon.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

> Maintenance enforcement.



You have to treat them like over sensitive, coddled, 7 year old kids that have zero common sense and struggle with basic math. Truly the worst government service i have ever dealt with.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> You have to treat them like over sensitive, coddled, 7 year old kids that have zero common sense and struggle with basic math. Truly the worst government service i have ever dealt with.



To be fair, most of the people they deal with are scumbags. Sucks when someone else gets lumped in with them.

----------


## AndyL

> To be fair, most of the people they deal with are scumbags. Sucks when someone else gets lumped in with them.



The judge had some wonderful comments about how useless they were in my case, the case before she had the complete opposite problem where they imposed a decision Independent of the courts that made no sense. My case they refused to adjust without a court order - and took 18k more than they should have. (I have custody, they took 18k from my son)

Looks like I have to pay for another stay of enforcement and order to reinstate license, because MEP "didn't suspend it" but registries says MEP suspension. 

 :Bang Head:  :Bang Head: 
But they're not incompetent. This is the second time in a year I've had to get the MLA office involved to resolve this.

----------


## killramos

People on Kijiji who want you to do their negotiating for them.

“What is your final price”

“Make me an offer”

“What is your final price”

“*list price on ad*”

*radio silence*

I swear it’s just a game for people who never had any intention of buying.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> People on Kijiji who want you to do their negotiating for them.
> 
> “What is your final price”
> 
> “Make me an offer”
> 
> “What is your final price”
> 
> “*list price on ad*”
> ...




What they are actually asking is "What's your lowest price, so I can offer even lower, and then call you an asshole for saying no"

----------


## killramos

> What they are actually asking is "What's your lowest price, so I can offer even lower, and then call you an asshole for saying no"



Oh I agree, I’m just not playing the game. And they are being chicken shit and not wanting to offer a dollar more than they need to.

In general it’s just a terrible situation overall.

----------


## SKR

Trying to search for wheels on Kijiji, and getting hundreds of the same promoted ad from some tire warehouse in Edmonton selling Chinese mud terrains. And no way to filter it out so you just get wheels.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Trying to search for wheels on Kijiji, and getting hundreds of the same promoted ad from some tire warehouse in Edmonton selling Chinese mud terrains. And no way to filter it out so you just get wheels.



Fuck yes, Mate!
Fuck, yes!!
/AussieManCommentates

Rep given.

----------


## jwslam

> People on Kijiji who want you to do their negotiating for them.
> 
> “What is your final price”
> 
> “Make me an offer”
> 
> “What is your final price”
> 
> “*list price on ad*”
> ...



This is how I handle this

“What is your final price”

“Make me an offer”

“What is your final price”

“*list price on ad* + 50% stupid tax”

*radio silence*

----------


## killramos

Yea that’s another way to do it lol

----------


## e31

People that approach me and ask how much i'd sell my car for. Really, make an offer if you feel the need to ask. Some guy came to my door asking how much id sell my wheels for (he had the same car). 

Also, people who get greasy fingerprints all the way up their utinsels. We invented forms & knives to avoid getting greasy hands in the first place.

----------


## Tik-Tok

That a kindle e-book costs more than a real paperback.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> That a kindle e-book costs more than a real paperback.



Or if you are a library, WAAAAAY more! E-books are destroying library budgets.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Every "soap dish" beside the sink in recorded history.
You got one job, Mother Fucker! One! Instead you make the soap hyper-dissolve into a glue that welds the soap to your retarded ass and infuriates the human user enough that they go buy some stinky-fruit, liquid squeeze bottle and throw your useless ass in the trash! Do you not see what you're doing here! Men are using fluffy loofah things with girls' soap that smells like a gang rape at a berry farm all because you can't do your job.

No more! It's over and I have defeated you. I am keeping my bar of soap and you can go die in a fire.
Lee Valley Tools fingernail brush, upsidedown (bristles up). Holds soap forever. No mess.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeah man, that's the best soap dish, and best of all, when you need a nail brush, it's pre-soaped!

----------


## Tik-Tok

Fucking service advisors that either don't know their own shitty products, or are purposefully trying to sell you something you don't need.

Just give me a quote for what I asked for. Don't try and troubleshoot my problem over the phone and tell me I'm wrong, when there's 100 pages of forums with the exact same issue.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Fucking service advisors that either don't know their own shitty products, or are purposefully trying to sell you something you don't need.
> 
> Just give me a quote for what I asked for. Don't try and troubleshoot my problem over the phone and tell me I'm wrong, when there's 100 pages of forums with the exact same issue.



I feel like this describes virtually very service/call center. They typically have zero actual knowledge or interest in the product (same with most sales people), and are reading from a manual or brochure that only covers the most basic imaginable issues. I always think to myself that it's a huge waste of money having these centers that don't have the ability to help 99% of callers (maybe that's why so many are outsourced?), but I guess they need to have humans for customers to talk to. And to your point as well, they always seem surprised and unaware of any and all widespread issues, even if they have been making headlines haha.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I literally cut the guy off, and told him if he didn't know the common problems on his own product, I don't want them touching my vehicle, and hung up. 

Another peeve... Jobs I can do myself, but really don't want to, but am too cheap to pay someone $2g to do for me. 

Goddamn Chrysler transmissions.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Yeah man, that's the best soap dish, and best of all, when you need a nail brush, it's pre-soaped!



Totally!

----------


## ExtraSlow

When the threads I want to read are 75% people replying to the same user that I've had on ignore for ages. So I can either read his shitty posts, or abandon the thread.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> When the threads I want to read are 75% people replying to the same user that I've had on ignore for ages. So I can either read his shitty posts, or abandon the thread.



That cuts deep, Man.
*Single tear

----------


## ExtraSlow

> That cuts deep, Man.
> *Single tear



Not you brother.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Not you brother.



Whatever let's you sleep at night.
#CutsLikeAKnife
(Font=white) I know who you talkin bout.((end font white whatever)

----------


## adam c

Flight related 
Women who shower in perfume before flights
People who line up at the gate before the previous flight is even unloaded

----------


## ExtraSlow

Hilarious, someone gave me rep and the comment they left was the name of the user I have on ignore. Wonder if it was that user who left it? If so,  :Go Flames Go:

----------


## Buster

> Hilarious, someone gave me rep and the comment they left was the name of the user I have on ignore. Wonder if it was that user who left it? If so,



I usually sign my reps, but I forgot in this case.

I'm surprised I'm allowed to give you reps again though. Usually your quota is full and this communist forum makes me "spread it around" or some shit. Fucking trotskyite forum.

----------


## killramos

Rep is life

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Rep is life



Only for those of us with nothing else...

----------


## Toilet_X

Honestly what gets me is how easy it is to be a registered sex offender. You barely even masturbate in a clothes rack at the bay and next thing you know you're a member of the red dot club.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Bro, just stop moaning so loud. I'm not registered.

----------


## Buster

"I found this website that tells you how many sex offenders are in your area. Apparently, there are 34 sex offenders in my area.

So why do we always have to meet at my place?"

-Anthony Jeselnik

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

My brother’s been staying with me, which has been awful. My brother is crazy. Even my neighbors hate him. The other day I opened the door, I caught him masturbating. He looks me right in the eyes and goes, “Shut the door.”

I said, “Get inside.” 

-Anthony Jeselnik

----------


## 03ozwhip

People on kijiji that spell Camaro wrong "camero". You own the fucking car, why cant you spell it correctly?

----------


## killramos

Sounds like an opportunity for a deal

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> People on kijiji that spell Camaro wrong "camero". You own the fucking car, why cant you spell it correctly?



This and Volkswag*o*n.

----------


## speedog

So is a Mercury a Merc or is a Mercedes a Merc?

----------


## SKR

> So is a Mercury a Merc or is a Mercedes a Merc?



It's bizarre to me to see Mercedes shortened to Merc. That's always been Mercury to me.

----------


## Swank

When clicking on a web search link results in downloading a PDF with the info, much more annoying on mobile. And the PDF file name is always so cryptic, instead of "How to scratch your balls without hands.pdf" it's "88466d--cdcd4s_554d6s4.pdf"

----------


## Toilet_X

Is... i.... that never crossed my mind  :Frown:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Is... i.... that never crossed my mind



You're telling me that you've never raked your balls against a bald man's head after he's blown you?

----------


## ExtraSlow

That the third jerseys for the Calgary Stampeders are a boring black when the normal red jerseys are so awesome and iconic.

----------


## killramos

> That the third jerseys for the Calgary Stampeders are a boring black when the normal red jerseys are so awesome and iconic.



The outlaw jerseys are great. They have guns on them that piss off the easterners.

Made me so happy I had to buy one.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Flight delays that happen after the plane has left the date so you can't rebook because your flight shows as departed.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I saw a new black VW beetle with aftermarket rims, and I thought it looked good. This is really bugging me.

----------


## adam c

> I saw a new black VW beetle with aftermarket rims, and I thought it looked good. This is really bugging me.



it should

----------


## speedog

> I saw a new black VW beetle with aftermarket rims, and I thought it looked good. This is really bugging me.



And now you have one in your garage?

Btw, Airdrie's 30kph speed limit just blows.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Btw, Airdrie's 30kph speed limit just blows.



It would probably feel fast as fuck in a Miata, new car time.

----------


## 370Z

> It would probably feel fast as fuck in a Miata, new car time.



Buwahaha I see what you did there

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Bread bag clips.

Theory - simple device to pinch against a twisted plastic bag to hold it in place, maintaining product freshness.

Reality - pointy as shit. Cuts holes and/or tears bag. Single cause of ruined freshness. Reminds you "Hey retard! Why not just twist the fuckin bag and then bend the twisted part down & set the fucking loaf of bread on it to pinch it shut??! Think you can handle that, ya fuckin moron!!?!?"

I do not care for bread clip tabs.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Have you tried just leaving the bag wide open on the counter? That's my family's preferred method of ruining bread.

----------


## adam c

Mine is leaving it too close to the edge and my dog eating the whole fucking thing

----------


## Swank

Resealable bags that seal too tight, I go to open one and it tears a hole because the seal is locked tight by Satan himself. Now the bag needs a bread bag clip which, as mentioned, brings on a whole new rage.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When you wife leaves your truck unlocked when you are out of town and the locals clean out your glovebox and console storage. Guess I'd better go get new registration papers, sigh. Also lost trailer keys, a handful of cd's, owners manual, and park pass. What a pain in the dick. Too bad they didn't just steal that truck. Would have been really good timing for me.

----------


## killramos

I assume they are from my side of the tracks. Our apologies.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Build that wall!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Subscriptions you can PURCHASE online, but you can't CANCEL online. Waiting for a callback so I can cancel. Damned pirates.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Subscriptions you can PURCHASE online, but you can't CANCEL online. Waiting for a callback so I can cancel. Damned pirates.



Sirius XM? Once I learned I had to call to cancel, I opted to never subscribe to them again.

----------


## sabad66

> Bread bag clips.
> 
> Theory - simple device to pinch against a twisted plastic bag to hold it in place, maintaining product freshness.
> 
> Reality - pointy as shit. Cuts holes and/or tears bag. Single cause of ruined freshness. Reminds you "Hey retard! Why not just twist the fuckin bag and then bend the twisted part down & set the fucking loaf of bread on it to pinch it shut??! Think you can handle that, ya fuckin moron!!?!?"
> 
> I do not care for bread clip tabs.



try using these instead:
https://www.gripstic.com/products/12-pc-gripstic-set

usually they have a booth at either stampede or the home&garden shows if you don't want to pay for shipping. can probably find knockoff versions on aliexpress too.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Sirius XM? Once I learned I had to call to cancel, I opted to never subscribe to them again.



PetroNinja actually.

----------


## Swank

> can probably find knockoff versions on aliexpress too.



Never knew these existed, Amazon knockoffs located - https://www.amazon.ca/GTHUNDER-Seale...KXFBBVAN8Y6N83

----------


## sabad66

I may have already mentioned this, but i can't stand when people don't reply to the latest email in a big thread. 

It's 2019 and Outlook has this thing called 'conversation view' which groups all related messages together so you can clearly see if there are newer emails that answered the question instead of wasting time repeating stuff that has already been mentioned/answered.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> I may have already mentioned this, but i can't stand when people don't reply to the latest email in a big thread. 
> 
> It's 2019 and Outlook has this thing called 'conversation view' which groups all related messages together so you can clearly see if there are newer emails that answered the question instead of wasting time repeating stuff that has already been mentioned/answered.



I work in a G suite environment, so no Outlook for me. But either way, the first thing I do, is disable conversation view. I miss far too many things that way.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I work in a G suite environment, so no Outlook for me. But either way, the first thing I do, is disable conversation view. I miss far too many things that way.



Either way, the feature to sort "by subject" has been around since about 2003.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Sirius XM? Once I learned I had to call to cancel, I opted to never subscribe to them again.



Yeah, but it's so much fun with Sirius XM. You just bitch about the quality of the sound and how it cuts out for half your commute (exaggerated) and they drop the price to $60 a year. $5 a month is worth it for camping trips in zero-cell coverage areas.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

@ExtraSlow
 do you remember that show "Wife Swap"? Can we do a version of that where I can come live at your house for a week? You can send whomever you want to mine, there's just a cat there most of the time. 

On a side note, I wonder how many of those guys ended up banging the other woman in that show.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

On the topic of emails, I will literally send numbered, itemized questions to people and they will reply either without answering any of my questions, or only one of the questions, etc. Another thing I notice is people replying to emails asking questions that are very clearly answered within said email - they need everything spoon fed to them rather than actually reading the email themselves. Boggles the mind how people can operate like that in a professional environment. What should be 2 emails ends up being 6, and everyone's time is wasted.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> @ExtraSlow
>  do you remember that show "Wife Swap"? Can we do a version of that where I can come live at your house for a week? You can send whomever you want to mine, there's just a cat there most of the time. 
> 
> On a side note, I wonder how many of those guys ended up banging the other woman in that show.



So you bang my wife and I bang your cat? Not sure that's a fair trade. Pics of cat please.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> So you bang my wife and I bang your cat? Not sure that's a fair trade. Pics of cat please.



For all I know, you're the one coming out ahead. Pics of WIFE please.

edit - To be fair (said in Letterkenny affect), I said you could send whomever you wish. It could even just be your dog - surprise me!

----------


## pf0sh0

> On the topic of emails, I will literally send numbered, itemized questions to people and they will reply either without answering any of my questions, or only one of the questions, etc. Another thing I notice is people replying to emails asking questions that are very clearly answered within said email - they need everything spoon fed to them rather than actually reading the email themselves. Boggles the mind how people can operate like that in a professional environment. What should be 2 emails ends up being 6, and everyone's time is wasted.



This is brutal lol

----------


## killramos

That amazon makes you have to remember to click another button to get free 1 day shipper compared to standard free 2 day shipping.

----------


## jwslam

> On the topic of emails, I will literally send numbered, itemized questions to people and they will reply either without answering any of my questions, or only one of the questions, etc. Another thing I notice is people replying to emails asking questions that are very clearly answered within said email - they need everything spoon fed to them rather than actually reading the email themselves. Boggles the mind how people can operate like that in a professional environment. What should be 2 emails ends up being 6, and everyone's time is wasted.



My life when I worked at a 10,000 employee company that didn't have an IM system.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> My life when I worked at a 10,000 employee company that didn't have an IM system.



Sounds like a nightmare - I worked for a huge global company before too and it was similar.

Also throughout my career, I would say about 90% of meetings could be replaced with a quick email or memo.

----------


## SKR

> Sounds like a nightmare - I worked for a huge global company before too and it was similar.
> 
> Also throughout my career, I would say about 90% of meetings could be replaced with a quick email or memo.



90% of emails could be replaced with a quick phone call, too. I hate holding a telephone in my hands and having to type several emails just to find out what a 14 second phone call could have done. We had a guy that was completely incapable of answering more than one question by text or email, and refused to answer his phone. It was a nightmare to have a problem that needed answers to a series of questions and having him as your support.

----------


## killramos

> 90% of emails could be replaced with a quick phone call, too. I hate holding a telephone in my hands and having to type several emails just to find out what a 14 second phone call could have done. We had a guy that was completely incapable of answering more than one question by text or email, and refused to answer his phone. It was a nightmare to have a problem that needed answers to a series of questions and having him as your support.



Fuck phone calls. Make sure you get their BS in writing

----------


## dirtsniffer

1. Never put it in writing

----------


## SKR

> Fuck phone calls. Make sure you get their BS in writing



There's time for writing after. I'll call the guy who actually knows what's going on and get a plan together. Once that decision is made, I can send an email to everyone else saying I talked to buddy and this is the plan, this is when it's happening and if you don't like it speak up quick.

I had a situation two nights ago where I did what I just said, and everything went perfect. I have another one where someone from the office sent an email rather than just call me and ask, and we're going into day three with no resolution in sight because fuckin nerds who don't need to be involved somehow get cc'd on everything. Yeah it's all in writing so we all know what everybody said, but it would have been in writing two days ago too and it would have been locked down and done.

----------


## Toilet_X

When you're giving yourself a Q-job and the Q-tip breaks and gets lodged in your pee hole, and you have to wait at the lougheed for 14 hours before they can remove it.

----------


## speedog

> When you're giving yourself a Q-job and the Q-tip breaks and gets lodged in your pee hole, and you have to wait at the lougheed for 14 hours before they can remove it.



According to the urban dictionary you are doing it wrong.

----------


## Toilet_X

> According to the urban dictionary you are doing it wrong.



According to what i just read on urban dick, i shouldnt even be alive. Jesus.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> According to what i just read on urban dick, i shouldnt even be alive. Jesus.



Too weird to live, too rare to die.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When people shorten my name to "slow".

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> When people shorten my name to "slow".



Agreed, you're more extra than the top three podium finishes in a drag contest

----------


## killramos

> When people shorten my name to "slow".



Its faster, you wouldnt understand.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> It’s faster, you wouldn’t understand.



I'm glad you saw this. You jerk.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> When people shorten my name to "slow".



Who would say this when you are so clearly "Extra"?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Who would say this when you are so clearly "Extra"?



This dude gets it

----------


## speedog

Is ES okay?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Works for me. Or at least doesn't give me a case of the feels.

----------


## speedog

> Works for me. Or at least doesn't give me a case of the feels.



Well SP was another two letter thing I used for another memver but they've since purged the forums of any posts they made.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Is ES okay?



There used to be a salon call ES nails on Macleod. But it got burnt down

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

When you repeatedly get asked to work late on a Friday.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When you go to a store to purchase an item that their website says they have in stock, and the so-called "customer service staff" Doesn't even offer to go check if they have it, but suggests you go home, wait until tomorrow, then PHONE the store to see if they have it in stock. I guess if they did you could then drive back to the store and attempt to purchase it at that time. 

I should know better than to set foot in a walmart. Need a sun $200 32" TV for work, and I thought I could get that done last night. Sigh.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Dirt bag neighbors who leave thier moving truck like this overnight

----------


## ExtraSlow

Ubers that smell like someone spilled a bottle of downy in the back seat. Fornicate me, nothing needs to smell that much.

----------


## SKR

> brink·man·ship
> /ˈbriNGkmənˌSHip/
> noun
> the art or practice of pursuing a dangerous policy to the limits of safety before stopping, especially in politics.



This is the cuntiest, most bitch way of making a point. Good for you that you heard a word once, and were able to google it and copy and paste it so everyone will see how smart you are.

----------


## Disoblige

When you sell something, ask when would they like to come see or pick the item up, and they give vague times like "Any time after 5 pm", then not show up, and repeat the same thing the next day while ignoring any specific times suggested.

Bitch, I am not waiting around for you all night. So annoying.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When your vehicle connects via Bluetooth just fine for calls but somehow won't play the podcast you have set on your phone. Fucking brutal intermittent issues on the odyssey. 

Although a close second is my truck which was gen1 Bluetooth/OnStar and it was only designed to use Bluetooth for calls.

----------


## killramos

When the nut you dropped in a tight space has just enough iron in it to wiggle around with a magnet. But not enough to actually pick it up...

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> When the nut you dropped in a tight space has just enough iron in it to wiggle around with a magnet. But not enough to actually pick it up...



When the first twenty words clearly indicate ButtStuff but then you have to switch gears and re-read to understand the actual issue.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> When your vehicle connects via Bluetooth just fine for calls but somehow won't play the podcast you have set on your phone. Fucking brutal intermittent issues on the odyssey. 
> 
> Although a close second is my truck which was gen1 Bluetooth/OnStar and it was only designed to use Bluetooth for calls.



I had this issue in my last GTI. The bluetooth settings on the headunit would randomly disable the audio portion, and only allow calls, so I would need to go in, and re-enable it.

----------


## Swank

^same in my wife's car. For as mature as Bluetooth is it still seems pretty damn buggy.

----------


## rx7boi

> When the nut you dropped in a tight space has just enough iron in it to wiggle around with a magnet. But not enough to actually pick it up...



I hate screwdrivers that have just enough magnetism at the tip to be annoying and not enough to firmly hold said screws in place.

----------


## Buster

I'm on a flight to Vancouver...sitting in wj premium.

I'm surrounded by deadheading crew. Why the fuck don't they upgrade a paying customer? 

Fuck you WestJet

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I'm on a flight to Vancouver...sitting in wj premium.
> 
> I'm surrounded by deadheading crew. Why the fuck don't they upgrade a paying customer? 
> 
> Fuck you WestJet



Because pilots control airlines.

Also a pet peeve of mine.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When you tell someone not to do something, because it's not going to go well, then you get roped into helping them, and it doesn't go well. Fornicate.

----------


## speedog

> When you tell someone not to do something, because it's not going to go well, then you get roped into helping them, and it doesn't go well. Fornicate.



Avoid rope when you see it coming at you, problem solved.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Avoid rope when you see it coming at you, problem solved.



It's good advice.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When you agree to do something in a meeting, like sending someone something in an email, and when you do it, they respond with "thanks ExtraSlow". Fucking hell, I get a lot of emails, and I don't need extra ones just to let me know that you are thankful for the thing you asked for. Politeness goes a long way, but that's just stupid, particularly for people you work with ALL THE DAMN TIME.

----------


## Buster

You use your beyond name at work? Weirdo.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> You use your beyond name at work? Weirdo.



It's my real name.

----------


## killramos

> You use your beyond name at work? Weirdo.



That’s just his usual pace of work

----------


## dirtsniffer

Adding people who cc half the damn company

----------


## speedog

> Adding people who cc half the damn company



I certainly do not miss those days of office emails, my current line of work involves no emails, well maybe 2 a year (WCB, business insurance). Pick up the paperwork, do the job, return the paperwork. Have a problem, make a phone call. Easy peasy.

Life is really quite a bit less stressful without having to deal with email all the time.

----------


## adam c

At my daughters soccer, tier 3 nothing fancy but the other team has tier 1 players on their team that are easily 2-3 years old than our players... doesn’t make for a fun game

----------


## Disoblige

People who use absolutes to describe people or events when it's obviously not true.

----------


## adam c

^ is that in general or also in reference to my comment?

----------


## Disoblige

> ^ is that in general or also in reference to my comment?



It isn't in reference to your comment haha.

----------


## ExtraSlow

People who over-share. I volunteer with a dude who tells me his entire life story whenever I see him. Mundane boring shit, old shit, boring shit he's planning. It's awful. He's a nice dude, and good on him for volunteering, but holy hell it's too much.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Movies (and I think it's about 90% of them) that alternate between absolutely deafening music & action scenes and overly silent dialogue scenes.
Why?

----------


## AndyL

Stuck in first aid this weekend (full 16hr bullshit not the renewal)

Saint johns ambulance, red cross and whats this group today (lifeguard?) all have my email address on file. Why the eff cant they send an email reminder - "your first aid ticket expires in 6 months - heres a list of upcoming courses"? 

And why the eff cant they all use heimlich maneuver (pelvic thrust really?) and the same terms & acronyms? Im looking through the red cross and st johns books tonight and they all have their own stupid versions for everything just to be different.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When you working on a document for someone at work, and it ends up being pretty lengthy, so they ask for a shorter version, and then they don't like the shorter version. 
Told the dude to write his own, fucks sakes.

----------


## benz_890

When a colleague asks you to show them how to do something just as you're getting ready to leave the office  :Bullshit!:

----------


## Swank

When people aren't using a change room to just go in, change, and GTFO. If your stuff takes up half the bench and you're sitting there on your phone tweeting or twattering or whatever then it makes me feel a bit stabby.

Also not knowing what I have and have not posted in this thread is getting bothersome, I got a lot of bones to pick with this world and would prefer not to repeat myself  :Burn Out:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Another work one today. Been fighting for some consistency between the different geographic region in my company, tt prevent confusion internally and with our customers. Have been getting a lot of pushback. Well today we found out one of our customers is working in a new region, and now we have different policies for two customers that are within 10 miles of each other. FFS, I saw this coming.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> When people aren't using a change room to just go in, change, and GTFO. If your stuff takes up half the bench and you're sitting there on your phone tweeting or twattering or whatever then it makes me feel a bit stabby.



What about those fucking idiots who open up all the locker doors and use them as their personal hangers?  :facepalm: 

On the topic of working out, people who operate equipment or hold free weights with sanitary wipes.






> Also not knowing what I have and have not posted in this thread is getting bothersome, I got a lot of bones to pick with this world and would prefer not to repeat myself



Click on the Replies #




then search for your name and click on the number of posts

----------


## Tik-Tok

Damn. I complain a lot  :ROFL!:

----------


## jwslam

> 



People who are ashamed of their online activities here and browse privately.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> People who are ashamed of their online activities here and browse privately.



Haha, no it's not that. I have both the private and non-private browser sessions for two different browsers running all at the same time for different user types on the system we're building up right now. Saves me from having to log in and out as different roles when I'm developing and testing.

----------


## Swank

> Click on the Replies #
> then search for your name and click on the number of posts



Beauty, I'm less peeved today just having learned that  :thumbs up:

----------


## ExtraSlow

>

----------


## D'z Nutz

> 



Here's a new one I haven't seen before




> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

People who pile snow at the end of the driveway on the road in some ridiculous snow castle that will stay there till May and completely ruin road parking for 6 months.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> People who pile snow at the end of the driveway on the road in some ridiculous snow castle that will stay there till May and completely ruin road parking for 6 months.



I tend to run over these piles immediately.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> People who pile snow at the end of the driveway on the road in some ridiculous snow castle that will stay there till May and completely ruin road parking for 6 months.



I have to do this on the south side of my driveway, because the "Yard" between my driveway and my neighbours is approx 1ft, so it can get up to 6ft high before a big melt hits. Anything that starts falling off of it goes into the street. Otherwise, it's not on the street.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I blame front drive homes.

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## jwslam

> People who pile snow at the end of the driveway on the road in some ridiculous snow castle that will stay there till May and completely ruin road parking for 6 months.



The strip between my house and the neighbour's is only wide enough for a smart car anyways.

On the snow topic: Neighbours who DGAF to shovel the sidewalk needing me to call 311.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I blame front drive homes.



Front drive homes are just ghetto.

----------


## nzwasp

People who deliberately drive in the wrong lane to get to the highway and then think they have the right to let me just let them in to my fucking lane - get fucked homie I didnt grow up being a pushover.

Also people who DGAF about yield signs. A yield is not a merge sign.

----------


## bjstare

> People who deliberately drive in the wrong lane to get to the highway and then think they have the right to let me just let them in to my fucking lane - get fucked homie I didnt grow up being a pushover.



Found another guy who does the classic Calgary box-out when someone is trying to enter a lane.  :ROFL!:

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Found another guy who does the classic Calgary box-out when someone is trying to enter a lane.



Had someone change into my lane. Saw his signal come on, I slowed down, he got into my lane, no problems. I changed into the lane he just got out of, as I was in an exiting lane, and then he tried to change back into the lane, in front of me.

I don't get it.

----------


## gmc72

The ones I see almost every day are the guys that switch into the merging lane, speed up to the front, and merge back into traffic. Usually see it on Deerfoot north at 32nd. People in the far right lane "merge" into the turn lane and try and get to the front, then merge back. I never let them back in, at least I try.

----------


## 01RedDX

.

----------


## gmc72

> Regardless of how you feel about this form of zipper merging, their behaviour is not illegal however, what you describe as "never letting them back in" and trying to prevent a merge is actually illegal in Alberta:
> 
> _A person driving a vehicle on a highway where the highway is
> marked by a “merging traffic” sign near the intersection of another
> highway marked by a “merge” sign shall take all reasonable
> precautions to allow a merging vehicle to enter in safety onto the
> highway on which the merging is to take place._ 
> 
> Regardless of merge sign:
> ...



I have no problem with zipper merging. What my beef is is the guys turning from the regular deerfoot lane into the merge lane and then moving to the front and then merging back onto deerfoot.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> I have no problem with zipper merging. What my beef is is the guys turning from the regular deerfoot lane into the merge lane and then moving to the front and then merging back onto deerfoot.



My gripe is with people that get into the exit lane for Mcknight, and then stop to get back into traffic, while I'm stuck behind them trying to exit onto Mcknight.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Regardless of how you feel about this form of zipper merging, their behaviour is not illegal however, what you describe as "never letting them back in" and trying to prevent a merge is actually illegal in Alberta:
> 
> _A person driving a vehicle on a highway where the highway is
> marked by a merging traffic sign near the intersection of another
> highway marked by a merge sign shall take all reasonable
> precautions to allow a merging vehicle to enter in safety onto the
> highway on which the merging is to take place._ 
> 
> Regardless of merge sign:
> ...



Someone dig up the thread with the member who didn't let a guy in and then a road rage related rear ender followed.
He tried to claim it was a "brake check" but we had to check him.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> My gripe is with people that get into the exit lane for Mcknight, and then stop to get back into traffic, while I'm stuck behind them trying to exit onto Mcknight.



This, so fucking much.

----------


## jwslam

> My gripe is with people that get into the exit lane for Mcknight, and then stop to get back into traffic, while I'm stuck behind them trying to exit onto Mcknight.



Yea there's probably 50 of those vs 1 person who actually started in that lane and planned their merge poorly (i.e. 50 year old Chinese woman going 10 trying to merge into 50kph traffic in her champagne coloured Camry/RX350)

----------


## Strider

Online chat support where the rep is helping a few people at a time so it's 3-5 minutes between each response.
Spend 5 minutes waiting for a response and the instant I get called away or someone walks into my office, they finally reply then close the chat after 3 minutes due to inactivity.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Fraction measurements. Like fuck, I don't want to hear about a tool that "six and one eighth of an inch outside diameter." Give me 6.125" OD all day baby.

----------


## killramos

Imperial Measurements. Hard to have a high horse about standards when you quote inches and feet.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Imperial Measurements. Hard to have a high horse about standards when you quote inches and feet.



I think my customers in Oklahoma would literally catch fire if I quoted in millimeters.

----------


## killramos

Lmao.

Canadians are cursed to bilingualism.

----------


## lilmira

use bananas, all other units are for amateurs

----------


## ExtraSlow

> use bananas, all other units are for amateurs



You aren't wrong.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

The Today() macro feature in Excel. Fuck off. Now every time I open it the file gets modified needlessly and the day entering the date into an electronic file I'm working on is a big enough problem that I need a macro for it means I'm about to be replaced and better go start lifting heavy boxes, again.

----------


## Disoblige

People who say "h'what?" unironically.

Even cringier when they say it repeatedly.

----------


## speedog

SB Deerfoot coming up to the Glenmore turnoff and the usual idiots who almost come to a stop or actually do stop in the center lane because they want to beat the backed up right lane. Fucking tools, every last one of them that does this should be forced to eat donkey shit for breakfast for a month.

----------


## davidI

When people block a walkway, escalator, etc. by not standing to one side.

When people go through airport metal detectors wearing obvious metal (watches, necklaces, belts, etc.)

When drivers don't stop for pedestrians at cross walks.

When items are packaged in way more garbage than they should be.

Product labelling being intentionally misleading (i.e. natural / healthy) on products full of garbage. 

Clothing being different sizes when labeled with a specific measurement i.e. a 32" waist should be the same damn size circumference on every pair of jeans.

Ugh, I better stop as I'll just starting hating people even more than I already do.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Online chat support where the rep is helping a few people at a time so it's 3-5 minutes between each response.
> Spend 5 minutes waiting for a response and the instant I get called away or someone walks into my office, they finally reply then close the chat after 3 minutes due to inactivity.



Shit, that's it? I guess you haven't dealt with T-Mobile support. You literally have to wait a week for an escalation response. It took me 3 months to get them to fix the email to my account. And I had to ping them every week to see if they were on top of it and each time I had to re-explain the situation cause nobody was checking the details of the tickets; they kept filling out new ones because nobody was checking the chat log.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> When people block a walkway, escalator, etc. by not standing to one side.



Driving and walking should be the same pattern. Both sides are going different directions, slow walkers stay to the right.

I feel like it's a simple concept, but most people obviously dont feel that way or just simply don't understand that they're fucking idiots.

----------


## jwslam

When I open the "Post your latest purchase" thread to see what things other people bought, so that I can buy things I don't need...
But then all there is is 15 posts about a green 4runner.

----------


## killramos

Sounds like you need a green 4Runner

----------


## davidI

> Driving and walking should be the same pattern. Both sides are going different directions, slow walkers stay to the right.
> 
> I feel like it's a simple concept, but most people obviously dont feel that way or just simply don't understand that they're fucking idiots.



I like how many Asian countries now paint their escalator 'stairs' with a yellow half to remind people to stay to the right. Likewise on metro platforms where they have lines to remind people to queue to the sides of the doors and let people off the train before trying to get on (another pet peeve).

----------


## 03ozwhip

> I like how many Asian countries now paint their escalator 'stairs' with a yellow half to remind people to stay to the right. Likewise on metro platforms where they have lines to remind people to queue to the sides of the doors and let people off the train before trying to get on (another pet peeve).



Common sense ain't so common no mo

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I like how many Asian countries now paint their escalator 'stairs' with a yellow half to remind people to stay to the right. Likewise on metro platforms where they have lines to remind people to queue to the sides of the doors and let people off the train before trying to get on (another pet peeve).



Paint would do nothing here. People can't pay enough attention to not be standing in the danger zone on platforms when the train comes.

----------


## davidI

> Paint would do nothing here. People can't pay enough attention to not be standing in the danger zone on platforms when the train comes.



Yea, it helps that in Asia people generally have more respect for each other and better manners than I typically see in Europe or the Americas.

----------


## Disoblige

> Yea, it helps that in Asia people generally have more respect for each other and better manners than I typically see in Europe or the Americas.



Not in China.

----------


## davidI

> Not in China.



I said "generally" for a reason. I know mainland China, Bangladesh, India, Pakistan, etc. are not always the most respectful and well-mannered, particularly in big cities, but I'd blame that on poverty and living conditions more than underlying temperament.

I haven't been to the mainland but people in Hong Kong, Macau, and Taiwan were very respectful. Likewise in Thailand, Laos, Myanmar, Vietnam, Cambodia, Indonesia, Sri Lanka, Japan, Malaysia, Philippines, South Korea, Nepal, Bhutan, etc. I wish the world was filled with Buddhists.

----------


## davidI

The Hill I Will Die On: People Need To Step The Fuck Back From The Baggage Carousel

https://junkee.com/baggage-carousel-...HA9tKqvcJT5ias

----------


## speedog

> The Hill I Will Die On: People Need To Step The Fuck Back From The Baggage Carousel
> 
> https://junkee.com/baggage-carousel-...HA9tKqvcJT5ias



There's a very good probability that the people who figure that the fire lane in front of grocery stores was meant for them to park in are also baggage carousel dorks as well. 

Probably the best of the me first syndrome was something I experienced at the grocery store a few months ago. I had a bit more than half of my cart unloaded on to the conveyer belt when a person came up behind me and asked if I was waiting in line and if she could go ahead of me. The cashier was already ringing my stuff through and this lady insisted several times that she should be able to go ahead of me. Now it wasn't like she only had one or two things, she had a cart full of stuff as well and when she finally figured out she wasn't going to get her way I'm pretty sure I had a a dozen icy eye daggers sticking out of my back.

----------


## davidI

^Likely the backstory behind the invention of self-checkouts.

Queue jumpers are the worst.

----------


## jwslam

> There's a very good probability that the people who figure that the fire lane in front of grocery stores was meant for them to park in are also baggage carousel dorks as well. 
> 
> Probably the best of the me first syndrome was something I experienced at the grocery store a few months ago. I had a bit more than half of my cart unloaded on to the conveyer belt when a person came up behind me and asked if I was waiting in line and if she could go ahead of me. The cashier was already ringing my stuff through and this lady insisted several times that she should be able to go ahead of me. Now it wasn't like she only had one or two things, she had a cart full of stuff as well and when she finally figured out she wasn't going to get her way I'm pretty sure I had a a dozen icy eye daggers sticking out of my back.



I was in an 8ish person checkout line once. It's my turn to put groceries onto the conveyor. Out of nowhere this lady jumps in front of me. I look down and the whole time there was a basket full of groceries sitting at the end of the conveyor. She says to me her stuff was here first therefore she is before me. I made it a scene. She backed off but the dumbass behind me let her budge anyways. What a good way to teach her that she can continue with this behaviour of not having to wait like everyone else...  :Whipped:

----------


## dirtsniffer

fucking Karen

----------


## ExtraSlow

When you have a customer that wants to use something you sell, but they want to use it wrong, and there's a high chance it worn't work for what they want, and if it doesn't work, you know they won't pay you, plus they'll trash-talk you afterwards. Fucking customers, I CAN SOLVE YOUR PROBLEM, just shut up and do it the way I'M TELLING YOU!!!!!

Really awesome where your options are to ruin your reputation for a job you own't be paid for, and the customer is mad when you don't want to sell to them.

----------


## Disoblige

> When you have a customer that wants to use something you sell, but they want to use it wrong, and there's a high chance it worn't work for what they want, and if it doesn't work, you know they won't pay you, plus they'll trash-talk you afterwards. Fucking customers, I CAN SOLVE YOUR PROBLEM, just shut up and do it the way I'M TELLING YOU!!!!!
> 
> Really awesome where your options are to ruin your reputation for a job you own't be paid for, and the customer is mad when you don't want to sell to them.



You can sell it to them if you want. Just make sure your procurement team has a detailed written up purchase agreement. But then again, not sure the potential bad publicity is worth it.

----------


## SKR

> When you have a customer that wants to use something you sell, but they want to use it wrong, and there's a high chance it worn't work for what they want, and if it doesn't work, you know they won't pay you, plus they'll trash-talk you afterwards. Fucking customers, I CAN SOLVE YOUR PROBLEM, just shut up and do it the way I'M TELLING YOU!!!!!
> 
> Really awesome where your options are to ruin your reputation for a job you own't be paid for, and the customer is mad when you don't want to sell to them.



A guy I work with said once that this job would be a lot better if it wasn't for the customers.

I recently had a guy who bitches about everything call me to bitch about the prices we charge, and he told me he's the customer and he doesn't care who the vendor is. I wanted to say buddy, I make about $400 a year off of you and I do not give one shit what you do, so don't threaten me. But I can't say that because tough economic times blah blah blah.

My one dream in this industry is to pull our product and people off a job when a shithead customer talks tough, right in the middle of it. Later guy, have a good one.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I have a big pet peeve for people who treat field hands poorly. I know a lot of wellsite guys are assholes, but that was always one of my criteria. If someone has to kick someone's ass, let's do that back at the office. I nearly fired one of my guys when he ran off a service hand once without talking to me first. I was fucking furious.

----------


## Buster

My wife does not use the automatic temperature controls in the car. Instead of setting the car at a reasonable temperature and allowing the computer to manage it, just jacks the temp all the way up to "high" (thinking it will warm the car faster), and then adjusts the fan after the fact. She ignores the little "auto" button. I find it infuriating. I'm thinking of divorce.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I hate the auto, but that's mostly because I want full control on fan speed and air distribution.

----------


## Buster

> I hate the auto, but that's mostly because I want full control on fan speed and air distribution.



When I'm a dictator, I will force car companies to not even include climate controls in cars. Shit is auto set to 19.5 from the factory and you get what you get.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> When I'm a dictator, I will force car companies to not even include climate controls in cars. Shit is auto set to 19.5 from the factory and you get what you get.



You can't be my boyfriend anymore.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> When I'm a dictator, I will force car companies to not even include climate controls in cars. Shit is auto set to 19.5 from the factory and you get what you get.






> You can't be my boyfriend anymore.



After this blows over, can I watch you guys have make-up sex?
 :Pooosie:

----------


## killramos

> My wife does not use the automatic temperature controls in the car. Instead of setting the car at a reasonable temperature and allowing the computer to manage it, just jacks the temp all the way up to "high" (thinking it will warm the car faster), and then adjusts the fan after the fact. She ignores the little "auto" button. I find it infuriating. I'm thinking of divorce.



You are not alone brother.

I dont even like people pointing my vents in different directions. I assume the directions were chosen for a good reason to manage airflow in the vehicle, any deviation will obviously be suboptimal.

----------


## 370Z

> You are not alone brother.
> 
> I don’t even like people pointing my vents in different directions. I assume the directions were chosen for a good reason to manage airflow in the vehicle, any deviation will obviously be suboptimal.



Wtf is with women that do this????


My wife does it at home...I come down from my nap and find the thermostat saying 25 degrees, ask her wtf, she said she was cold and turned it to 25 so it would get hot faster and forgot about it.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> My wife does not use the automatic temperature controls in the car. Instead of setting the car at a reasonable temperature and allowing the computer to manage it, just jacks the temp all the way up to "high" (thinking it will warm the car faster), and then adjusts the fan after the fact. She ignores the little "auto" button. I find it infuriating. I'm thinking of divorce.



I've yet to meet a woman who doesn't do this. Not trying to be sexist, I know a few guys who do it too, but 100% of women I've driven with do exactly this.

----------


## SKR

> I have a big pet peeve for people who treat field hands poorly. I know a lot of wellsite guys are assholes, but that was always one of my criteria. If someone has to kick someone's ass, let's do that back at the office. I nearly fired one of my guys when he ran off a service hand once without talking to me first. I was fucking furious.



I had a job start up last fall. At the prespud I saw a company man I remembered from years before, and knew him as a 100% grade A asshole. The guy in charge, drilling manager or whatever, said that any issues on this project would be talked out and the days of supervisors screaming at people were behind us. I was like, have you met your night guy? Because I have, and I feel like those days are definitely not behind us. A few months later he laid into me one morning so hard that people who weren't even on location at the time were asking me if I was okay.

He's not here anymore and it's unbelievable how much morale and productivity has improved.

----------


## ercchry

> I hate the auto, but that's mostly because I want full control on fan speed and air distribution.



My car has 3 modes of auto, its magical

----------


## ExtraSlow

Kids who don't eat, and then feel bad, and then don't eat.....

Sigh.

----------


## Disoblige

> Kids who don't eat, and then feel bad, and then don't eat.....
> 
> Sigh.



Maybe make yummier food?

LOL jk  :Big Grin:

----------


## bjstare

> Kids who don't eat, and then feel bad, and then don't eat.....
> 
> Sigh.



I do that multiple times per week.

----------


## realazy

> Wtf is with women that do this????
> 
> 
> My wife does it at home...I come down from my nap and find the thermostat saying 25 degrees, ask her wtf, she said she was cold and turned it to 25 so it would get hot faster and forgot about it.



If you have a 2 stage furnace it's actually true. Usually a 2 °C + differential will make the thermostat run stage 2 on the furnace and it will heat up faster get to the set point of 25°C. Assuming it was in stage 1 before.

----------


## Disoblige

I wish houses (particularly big ones where it makes a difference) can be equipped with motion sensing dampers. So if you're in the house and there is motion, dampers open and reverts back to close if no motion is sensed for say, 15 minutes or whatever you choose to program it to. Wonder how much money it would save annually on heating/cooling costs.

----------


## FraserB

> Wtf is with women that do this????
> 
> 
> My wife does it at home...I come down from my nap and find the thermostat saying 25 degrees, ask her wtf, she said she was cold and turned it to 25 so it would get hot faster and forgot about it.



Buy a Nest, set it up with the lock and then forget to tell her the PIN.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Having my username usurped by a social media platform that's worse than twitter, facebook, and instagram combined.

----------


## birdman86

Why _the fuck_ are bean sprouts always sold out? At least half the time I look for them they don’t exist. Four stores this evening and finally found a bag misplaced at coop.

----------


## jwslam

> Why _the fuck_ are bean sprouts always sold out? At least half the time I look for them they don’t exist. Four stores this evening and finally found a bag misplaced at coop.



They're almost always in stock at Lucky and 1/2 the price of co-op.

On topic: People who take the last cookie and leave the box. Pretty sure this isn't even a pet peeve, more of a rage moment.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Clothing store with Canadian website and all prices in Canadian dollars.
Charges you about 23% duty & poorly estimated tax at checkout and another $10 for shipping that conveniently wipes out their MASSIVE CYBER MONDAY DISCOUNTS!!!

Eat shit.

----------


## speedog

> They're almost always in stock at Lucky and 1/2 the price of co-op.
> 
> On topic: People who take the last cookie and leave the box. Pretty sure this isn't even a pet peeve, more of a rage moment.



The same people who'll leave an ice tray with one or no ice cubes in the freezer. The same people that'll leave the toilet paper one square challenge. The same people who can't bring up a new tissue box when it's blatantly obvious there's only one tissue left in the box on the counter. The same people who'll empty out the shampoo/rinse containers and not replace them. The same people who won't get a new loaf of bread from the freezer when there's only two heels left in the bag in the cupboard.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> The same people who'll leave an ice tray with one or no ice cubes in the freezer. The same people that'll leave the toilet paper one square challenge. The same people who can't bring up a new tissue box when it's blatantly obvious there's only one tissue left in the box on the counter. The same people who'll empty out the shampoo/rinse containers and not replace them. The same people who won't get a new loaf of bread from the freezer when there's only two heels left in the bag in the cupboard.



I see you've met my wife!

----------


## speedog

> I see you've met my wife!



I don't use ice often but a few times over the past few years I've kept an old ice cream bucket filled with ice cubes so there was always ice available or so was my thinking (not baller enough to have fridge with ice maker). Well guess what, that bucket would empty out and so would the trays and now I don't bother with either. That magical ice cube fairy in our house, well she's just plain old disappeared.

----------


## speedog

Hmmm, a loaf of bread with 5 extra heels in it - why can't other people use them or toss them?

----------


## jwslam

> I see you've met my wife!



"Thanks for taking out the garbage. And also thanks for leaving me to put in a new bag, when my hands are full of garbage that I can't throw out because there's no bag."

----------


## Swank

Sounds like some of you need a divorce lawyer  :ROFL!:  that would drive me nuts. I fackin love bread heels  :Drool:

----------


## killramos

Grown as men who don’t know how to flush a toilet

----------


## ExtraSlow

My phone auto-corrects "rum" to "run". Like for fucks sakes, I'm the type of guy who is clearly going to talk about rum more often.

----------


## killramos

Yea well Apple has a large preoccupation with the work duck... so there is no way around it

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Yea well Apple has a large preoccupation with the work duck... so there is no way around it



TIL about Apple and work ducks.
LoL, good one!!

----------


## killramos

lol

----------


## sabad66

> Yea well Apple has a large preoccupation with the work duck... so there is no way around it



Pro tip:

----------


## SKR

I was watching a video on youtube about Kimi Raikkonen's first race in NASCAR. It's 16 minutes long, and it shows pre-race interviews and race highlights with him running quite well. And then, with 23 laps to go, the video just ends. Did he win? Did his truck explode? Is the race not over, and he's still out there turning laps? Who knows, because fuckhead decided the finish of the race wasn't important enough to mention.

----------


## killramos

> Pro tip:



My life has been forever changed.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Tracking Number that doesn't work.
You got _one_ fuckin job. Be a tracking number.

----------


## Strider

UPS leaving my 55" TV laying flat on the doorstep.
Don't know whether to more pissed off that they left it out unattended or that they left it flat when the box specifically says to transport upright.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Anywhere that doesn't do direct billing. Like fuck, the reason I'm getting physio or massage is because I'm stressed, and now I gotta do the benefits submission myself? No fucking, thank you, I'll find a different clinic

----------


## sabad66

> Anywhere that doesn't do direct billing. Like fuck, the reason I'm getting physio or massage is because I'm stressed, and now I gotta do the benefits submission myself? No fucking, thank you, I'll find a different clinic



I actually don’t mind paying then submitting later since it earns me CC points. It helps that my submission process is very easy for most things tho, just a simple form on the sun life app with name, amount, type of expense. Don’t even need to send a pic of receipt

----------


## ExtraSlow

It's a small thing, but it bugs me, so it's nice when I can avoid it. I have enough big and small frustrating/annoying things happening in my life.

----------


## schurchill39

When my neighbors across the alley shovel all of their snow behind their house into a big pile that spills into the lane way. This turns getting into and out of my garage a pirouette of a single right hand turn. If I catch it early I can usually run over part of it enough to clear the alley and let me turn in fine but if I miss it for a few days or it gets warm then cold I am fucked. Combine that with both of the neighbors beside me parking their vehicles parallel to their garage door it makes it such a pain in the ass. Definitely something I deal with but a pet peeve none the less.

Another thing that drives my wife and I crazy is when we take our big recycling items to one of those green bin places like in the parking lots of Home Depot, there is always garbage everywhere around it or people actively throwing non-recyclable trash in the bins. The same applies to those donation bins - more often than not they turn into garbage heaps because people are lazy

----------


## ExtraSlow

Being asked to give a presentation to some prospective clients, but the person who set up the meeting has no idea 1) who's going to be there, 2) What type of work they currently do, and 3) what they'd like me to present. 

I'm presenting to a dozen people from a large overseas multinational oil company tomorrow, and all I know is that they'd like me to have five slides. Fornicate my entire life.

----------


## schurchill39

> Being asked to give a presentation to some prospective clients, but the person who set up the meeting has no idea 1) who's going to be there, 2) What type of work they currently do, and 3) what they'd like me to present. 
> 
> I'm presenting to a dozen people from a large overseas multinational oil company tomorrow, and all I know is that they'd like me to have five slides. Fornicate my entire life.



Just talk to them about oil and gas

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Just talk to them about oil and gas



That's a great plan. I should pay you a consulting fee.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> Being asked to give a presentation to some prospective clients, but the person who set up the meeting has no idea 1) who's going to be there, 2) What type of work they currently do, and 3) what they'd like me to present. 
> 
> I'm presenting to a dozen people from a large overseas multinational oil company tomorrow, and all I know is that they'd like me to have five slides. Fornicate my entire life.



I did this exact scenario once. Hope you do better than I did  :Barf:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I did this exact scenario once. Hope you do better than I did



Weirdly, that's is kinda my specialty, although it still bugs me. Oh well, I have an opening in my calendar, assuming I don't get dragged into any forum UCP arguments. 

Also:

----------


## speedog

> Just talk to them about oil and gas



I think ES should shake things up a bit and talk about gas and oil.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I think ES should shake things up a bit and talk about gas and oil.



OK boomer

----------


## speedog

> OK boomer



Hey I resemble that remark.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Shaw and their fucking games. I don't want to fucking haggle like I'm at a used car dealership, just give me the same fucking deal that you're offering new customers.

----------


## killramos

> Shaw and their fucking games. I don't want to fucking haggle like I'm at a used car dealership, just give me the same fucking deal that you're offering new customers.



I wonder if this will ever end. Because fuck it gets old.

They just lost me for 2 years over it.

----------


## Swank

When people make a statement and put a question mark at the end? Especially for thread titles? Perhaps they need to watch more Jeopardy?

----------


## bjstare

> Being asked to give a presentation to some prospective clients, but the person who set up the meeting has no idea 1) who's going to be there, 2) What type of work they currently do, and 3) what they'd like me to present. 
> 
> I'm presenting to a dozen people from a large overseas multinational oil company tomorrow, and all I know is that they'd like me to have five slides. Fornicate my entire life.



Sounds like a day in the life of a management consultant. Welcome to my life.

----------


## sabad66

Work just put in a new thing where all external emails now have a header at the top of the emails in bold and highlighted text mentioning it was external and to think before opening attachments/clicking links.

Sucks because now i can't see the first few sentences of the email when i look at my inbox since it just shows this darn text. Now i have to actually click into the email to read it whereas before i could delete a few emails just based on the preview.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Work just put in a new thing where all external emails now have a header at the top of the emails in bold and highlighted text mentioning it was external and to think before opening attachments/clicking links.
> 
> Sucks because now i can't see the first few sentences of the email when i look at my inbox since it just shows this darn text. Now i have to actually click into the email to read it whereas before i could delete a few emails just based on the preview.



What's worse is the ones where it actually modifies the [Subject] line and now you won't see it when you sort by _Subject_, etc. So dumb.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Sounds like a day in the life of a management consultant. Welcome to my life.



It's weird giving presentations through an interpreter. I should really learn mandarin, lol. Oh well, presentation went great.

----------


## nzwasp

People getting pissed at you for not moving your car when you are actually parked in a parking spot. Just had some dickhead tooting his horn, giving me the finger then driving around me after I didnt move for a few minutes and giving me shit. Hey arsehole I paid for this car park right here. This was on 11th Ave SW and about 10th St SW on the right hand side of the road. And after he had fucked off another guy did the same thing.

Also the mcdonalds on 17th / 36th st SW - always giving you the wrong shit or none of your shit right. Usually they either put no nugget sauce in or always only put in sweet and sour sauce. Today the drive thru lady cut me off before I was finished giving my order and when I went to pay I said "and my drink is a regular coke thanks" the lady said "oh I thought you said diet coke. When I got to the serving window I explicitly told them regular coke - the guy shows me hes putting regular coke in - it turns out its fucking diet coke again.

----------


## SKR

> o the mcdonalds on 17th / 36th st SW - always giving you the wrong shit or none of your shit right. Usually they either put no nugget sauce in or always only put in sweet and sour sauce. Today the drive thru lady cut me off before I was finished giving my order and when I went to pay I said "and my drink is a regular coke thanks" the lady said "oh I thought you said diet coke. When I got to the serving window I explicitly told them regular coke - the guy shows me hes putting regular coke in - it turns out its fucking diet coke again.



Take a hint fatso.

----------


## ExtraSlow

old people who treat email like text messaging. I have one coworker who will send me a question by email, and as I'm typign the response, he sends anotehr on the same topic, so I revise my response again. Then, in reply to my fairly detailed technical response, he send:"Cool!" 

I'm not sure if he really knows what I'm talking about, or he's giving me approval for the actions I've taken, or if he's going to ask even more follow-up questions in five minutes time. He could just text me.

----------


## Disoblige

> old people who treat email like text messaging. I have one coworker who will send me a question by email, and as I'm typign the response, he sends anotehr on the same topic, so I revise my response again. Then, in reply to my fairly detailed technical response, he send:"Cool!" 
> 
> I'm not sure if he really knows what I'm talking about, or he's giving me approval for the actions I've taken, or if he's going to ask even more follow-up questions in five minutes time. He could just text me.



Better yet when they "Reply All".

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Better yet when they "Reply All".



Got an invite to the company Christmas party, the "extended" company that has 100+ employees, not just my little division. Within minutes of the invite, I learned that some guy named Scott "can't wait to get down." Super Scott, really super.

----------


## Disoblige

> Got an invite to the company Christmas party, the "extended" company that has 100+ employees, not just my little division. Within minutes of the invite, I learned that some guy named Scott "can't wait to get down." Super Scott, really super.



OMG, I was just going to write about this. Hilarious.

I was going to say: Yes, thanks Steve for asking all of Western Canada if you could purchase 3 tickets to the Christmas party for an extra "friend"...

----------


## vengie

> Got an invite to the company Christmas party, the "extended" company that has 100+ employees, not just my little division. Within minutes of the invite, I learned that some guy named Scott "can't wait to get down." Super Scott, really super.



I actually did this for our company Christmas party this year... A few days after our son was born I RSVP'd for our Christmas party and hit "Reply All" to all 300+ people on the email chain asking if I could bring our newborn.

It was confirmed by ~ 30 people that I can indeed bring the newborn.  :facepalm: 

I blame the lack of sleep.

----------


## 03ozwhip

When you put a saved search on kijiji and every 2 hours for weeks, the same ad keeps getting removed and readded, making me think there is a new ad I want to look at.

----------


## schurchill39

Mother fuckers who put their dirty ass shopping basket on top of fruits at the grocery store. I saw a dirt bag set his basket down by the door for something in a pool of slush then walk over to the fruit and spend 20 seconds trying to balance it on top of the apple pile so he could grab bananas or something. Boils my blood. Thank god my wife wasn't with me because I had some choice words for that guy.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Dress shirts that are abnormally short and therefore keep coming untucked. I'm not that damned tall, I'm not doing fucking yoga here, and I've even lost weight so my gut isn't pulling it out. 
Fuck you Izod shirt.

----------


## 370Z

> Grown as men who don’t know how to flush a toilet



Grown ass men who:
-use a toilet stall to piss instead of the urinal
-also pissing all over the toilet seat
- then don't even wash their hands after

- - - Updated - - -




> Dress shirts that are abnormally short and therefore keep coming untucked. I'm not that damned tall, I'm not doing fucking yoga here, and I've even lost weight so my gut isn't pulling it out. 
> Fuck you Izod shirt.



I think we all know what the problem is.... you haven't lost enough weight lol.... either than or you're buying dress shirts meant to be untucked. When I think Izod I think of super wide clothes meant for men with guts to wear untucked, maybe I'm wrong, never knew they had dress shirts, I'm thinking Cam from Modern Family.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Public/workplace restrooms always amaze me with the following:

- The amount of piss on the floor, *TOP* of the urinal, toilets, etc. How??? I would have to specifically try to do any of that, at least without being 8 feet tall.
- The inability or lack of desire people have to flush
- The amount of people who don't was their hands, even after #2

Sounds like I'm not the only one noticing. What's surprising to me is that these people are professionals in a shared environment with people they know, there is that extra layer of accountability there that doesn't exist in a fully public washroom and they STILL do all of the above.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I think we all know what the problem is.... you haven't lost enough weight lol.... either than or you're buying dress shirts meant to be untucked. When I think Izod I think of super wide clothes meant for men with guts to wear untucked, maybe I'm wrong, never knew they had dress shirts, I'm thinking Cam from Modern Family.



 You may be right, on all of that.

----------


## vengie

> Public/workplace restrooms always amaze me with the following:
> 
> - The amount of piss on the floor, *TOP* of the urinal, toilets, etc. How??? I would have to specifically try to do any of that, at least without being 8 feet tall.



You know how I know you've never attempted to go "top corner"!

"He shoots... he scorreeesssssss!!!" *Pee everywhere*

----------


## ExtraSlow

I like to stand back and arc it in. Sometimes I underestimate my own power and get it above the handle, but I don't mind, that's how I assert my dominance on the beta males in my office. And of course, like the alpha wolf I am, I would never think of flushing away my scent.

----------


## jwslam

> - The amount of people who don't was their hands, even after #2



Almost everyone I've seen from the Health and Safety team at each of the companies I've worked at.

----------


## speedog

> I like to stand back and arc it in. Sometimes I underestimate my own power and get it above the handle, but I don't mind, that's how I assert my dominance on the beta males in my office. And of course, like the alpha wolf I am, I would never think of flushing away my scent.



Alpha male stands at the urinals and uses the middle one, a real alpha male wouldn't hide in a toilet stall.

----------


## killramos

Alpha male has better things to do than get in literal pissing contests.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

People who cut the corner and drive over my sidewalk packing snow onto it. 4 different tire tracks today.

----------


## speedog

> People who cut the corner and drive over my sidewalk packing snow onto it. 4 different tire tracks today.



Best to start shovelling all of your public sidewalk snow to that corner then, make it deep enough to dissuade them.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Best to start shovelling all of your public sidewalk snow to that corner then, make it deep enough to dissuade them.



Lightly water it as well, for strength.

----------


## Tik-Tok

PCmasterrace people that always complain about the next gen consoles, bragging how much better a PC is.

We all know, and none of us care.

----------


## killramos

> PCmasterrace people that always complain about the next gen consoles, bragging how much better a PC is.
> 
> We all know, and none of us care.



“You must spread some reputation around...”

----------


## Buster

National anthems at the beginning of sports events

----------


## speedog

The robots that work in a company's call centers, dont apologize to me 16 or more times. Just fix the fucking problem and don't ask me if I'm sure about the address I've given you and that's on my account as I've lived there over 23 years and have had that account at that address for all of those years. And get rid of the second address on my account that exists across the street and which I've never stepped inside of. Just fix the shit and stop apologizing, robot.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> The robots that work in a company's call centers, dont apologize to me 16 or more times. Just fix the fucking problem and don't ask me if I'm sure about the address I've given you and that's on my account as I've lived there over 23 years and have had that account at that address for all of those years. And get rid of the second address on my account that exists across the street and which I've never stepped inside of. Just fix the shit and stop apologizing, robot.



Address sistems that are fucked up are crazy annoying. Many automated Adress recognition system try to "correct" my address to have a "unit 101" prefix. But I don't live in at a multi unit address.

----------


## speedog

> Address sistems that are fucked up are crazy annoying. Many automated Adress recognition system try to "correct" my address to have a "unit 101" prefix. But I don't live in at a multi unit address.



I bet it took me at least 2 years to get TELUS to realize that they didn't need to be calling us about internet and television service on the second line in our home, I told them to simply put a note against the one line that we already had those services in our home on another line. Fucking rocket science it shouldn't be, probably a ZenOps conspiracy theory mixed in there somewhere.

Speaking to address systems, I really fucked up companies bad when my wife and I were using an actual PO box to receive all of our mail years ago. Was living in a rental and it was just easier to have a PO box plus it eliminated all junk mail at that time.

----------


## Disoblige

People who cook frozen pizzas directly on the oven rack with no tray.

In another note, people who bring frozen pizzas to a get-together  :ROFL!:

----------


## davidI

> Alpha male stands at the urinals and uses the middle one, a real alpha male wouldn't hide in a toilet stall.



Alpha male stands 2-steps back from the middle urinal and uses *all* of the urinals in a swift lawn-sprinkler motion - without leaving a drop on the floor.

----------


## sabad66

When you get home and realize you accidentally bought bone-in chicken breasts. I mean it was easy enough to pull off the bones before I cubed them for my butter chicken, but still, why the fuck do bone-in breasts exist?!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> When you get home and realize you accidentally bought bone-in chicken breasts. I mean it was easy enough to pull off the bones before I cubed them for my butter chicken, but still, why the fuck do bone-in breasts exist?!



Because some dudes just love to put their bone, in breasts.

----------


## adam c

Ordered a Christmas present from amazon, it came without any packaging and was the straight here’s what the thing you ordered is, with the shipping sticker on the front of the box, and the box all beat to shit. Best part is the person who it’s for received it

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Ordered a Christmas present from amazon, it came without any packaging and was the straight heres what the thing you ordered is, with the shipping sticker on the front of the box, and the box all beat to shit. Best part is the person who its for received it



We've all been there. "Discreet shipping" my ass!!

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> People who cook frozen pizzas directly on the oven rack with no tray.
> 
> In another note, people who bring frozen pizzas to a get-together



Don't they specifically tell you to do that, if you want a crispier crust?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Don't they specifically tell you to do that, if you want a crispier crust?



You can buy pans that give you a crispier crust, without the cheese mess at the bottom of the oven.

----------


## SKR

Kijiji. They're always fucking with their site, changing shit that doesn't need to be changed, and it never improves the experience. I don't know what they're doing over there. You'd think that once in a while one of their changes would make things go a lot nicer, but it's always just a different kind of whatever.

----------


## Buster

When you ask someone a question and they answer: "well yes and no..."

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Kijiji. They're always fucking with their site, changing shit that doesn't need to be changed, and it never improves the experience. I don't know what they're doing over there. You'd think that once in a while one of their changes would make things go a lot nicer, but it's always just a different kind of whatever.



I think some of the changes they're _trying_ to do are better, but man they're doing such a bad job of it. I got a response from a guy who was answering a question I didn't even send, so I think their messaging system is mixing notifications up.

What I don't get is they're owned by eBay, so why can't they just leverage some of their existing features for some of the basic functionality they're trying to implement?

----------


## Disoblige

When someone who comes over to look at something you're selling and they tell you in person they will "get back to you for sure tonight" and then they don't. Then you realize later they are the type of person to just say that to avoid saying they aren't interested, as if it was going to hurt your feelings or something.

----------


## Maxx Mazda

> When someone who comes over to look at something you're selling and they tell you in person they will "get back to you for sure tonight" and then they don't. Then you realize later they are the type of person to just say that to avoid saying they aren't interested, as if it was going to hurt your feelings or something.



I had an experience like this, only I was the buyer. Motorcycle wasn’t as advertised and in general didn’t fit the bill of what I was looking for. I told him that straight up, thanks for taking the time to show it to me, but it’s just not what I’m looking for. Guy (younger pinoy) got all pissed off saying I wasted his time and what’s he supposed to do for money now. It was almost as though he had gone and spent a wad of cash counting on me giving him a couple grand that night before he had the sale.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Any piece of technology that has a feature that works only intermittently. I'd much rather get tech with fewer features if they could make them work 100% of the time. 

Like my podcast app. It usually autostart my podcast when I get in my car, and stops it when my car shuts off. That's fine, but about 25% of the app doesn't save my progress, so I end up either re-listening (and being annoyed) or I have to manually skip through the podcast to find the place I was at (and being annoyed).

If I had to manually start and stop it every time, I would be totally fine with that.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Have you tried the google music for podcasts? I listen to 1 or 2 a week and have never had an issue with it playing in the truck

----------


## Disoblige

> If I had to manually start and stop it every time, I would be totally fine with that.



Can you pause it before you shut the car off?

----------


## Buster

> Any piece of technology that has a feature that works only intermittently. I'd much rather get tech with fewer features if they could make them work 100% of the time. 
> 
> Like my podcast app. It usually autostart my podcast when I get in my car, and stops it when my car shuts off. That's fine, but about 25% of the app doesn't save my progress, so I end up either re-listening (and being annoyed) or I have to manually skip through the podcast to find the place I was at (and being annoyed).
> 
> If I had to manually start and stop it every time, I would be totally fine with that.

----------


## killramos

People at off leash parks in Calgary, seems to bring out the real entitled crazies in droves.

----------


## Buster

I am trying to imagine a place I would like to be less than an off-leash park in Calgary in the winter. At least the shit is all frozen, I guess.

----------


## killramos

> I am trying to imagine a place I would like to be less than an off-leash park in Calgary in the winter. At least the shit is all frozen, I guess.



You aren’t fucking wrong, makes it worthwhile to drive into the mountains and at least take in some scenery.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The best off-leash parks are the ones that are unfenced. Keeps a lot of the worst dogs and owners away.

----------


## killramos

I have yet to meet many truly bad dogs at parks, but the owners on the other hand are some of the worst kind of people.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I have yet to meet many truly bad dogs at parks, but the owners on the other hand are some of the worst kind of people.



Dog owners and smokers, man.

----------


## dirtsniffer

When people post happy fathers / mothers day to pet owners on social media.

----------


## killramos

> When people post happy fathers / mothers day to pet owners on social media.



Yea that’s weird

----------


## Tik-Tok

My trucks shitty cruise control system.

If I hit a slight incline, I slow down 4km/h and then it kicks the transmission into passing gear and launches me 4km/h PAST where I have it set. Repeat on long inclines. It's going to get me a ticket one of these days.

Fucking Chevies.

----------


## lasimmon

> I have yet to meet many truly bad dogs at parks, but the owners on the other hand are some of the worst kind of people.



This.

I have a 9 month old pup who likes to play and is mid sized but when your 100 pound shit mix keeps pinning him to the ground forcefully causing yelping im going to step in. Thats not healthy dog play. Don't come yelling at me for pushing your dog off because you are a shitty dog owner who hasn't trained your dog to play properly.

----------


## killramos

Totally. And the hyperbole around all of it is just ridiculous. My guy is a rambunctious 8 month old, and he’s pretty big, but wouldn’t hurt a fly. He’s mostly just loud.

I think people in the politics section of beyond people are more stable civil rational individuals.

----------


## sabad66

> This.
> 
> I have a 9 month old pup who likes to play and is mid sized but when your 100 pound shit mix keeps pinning him to the ground forcefully causing yelping im going to step in. Thats not healthy dog play. Don't come yelling at me for pushing your dog off because you are a shitty dog owner who hasn't trained your dog to play properly.



That’s racist

----------


## ExtraSlow

When my wife curbs the shit out of her wheels basically every time she parks by a curb. Otherwise, she's a great driver, but this drives me nuts.

----------


## speedog

> When my wife curbs the shit out of her wheels basically every time she parks by a curb. Otherwise, she's a great driver, but this drives me nuts.

----------


## lilmira

> 



Is that some gladiator thing for the squeegee guy?

----------


## speedog

> Is that some gladiator thing for the squeegee guy?



You do know what those are, right?

----------


## 03ozwhip

> You do know what those are, right?



I cant imagine a whole lot of people know what those are lol

----------


## beyond_ban

Good ol curb feelers!

----------


## lilmira

> You do know what those are, right?



So am I a millennial now? noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

----------


## 370Z

> This.
> 
> I have a 9 month old pup who likes to play and is mid sized but when your 100 pound shit mix keeps pinning him to the ground forcefully causing yelping im going to step in. Thats not healthy dog play. Don't come yelling at me for pushing your dog off because you are a shitty dog owner who hasn't trained your dog to play properly.



Airdrie has a small dog park if you don't mind the drive.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Shitty kids' TV show called Treehouse Detectives. Fuck...

If I wanted sissy kids, I'd have named them Dr. Quinn and Medicine Woman!

----------


## speedog

> So am I a millennial now? noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!



You did it to yourself.

----------


## speedog

> I cant imagine a whole lot of people know what those are lol



Maybe /u/lilmira will know what these are...

----------


## ianmcc

Hint-not ben wa balls!

----------


## SKR

It seems like every website now asks to show notifications. I don't know what that means, I just assume it's something I wouldn't like.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> It seems like every website now asks to show notifications. I don't know what that means, I just assume it's something I wouldn't like.



They also want to know my location. No thanks. I just want to look up my weather in peace.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Small appliances that have a spot to wrap the cord around for storage, but nowhere to store the fucking plug.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

$4900 over the last week in the most obvious BS charges on my credit card and their genius system didn't detect it.
Money transfer into whatever-the-fuck Polish currency plus a hotel booking in Poland??! Online snoring pills/machine/whatever??
What the fuck, RBC MasterCard!¿!??¡? Why is it my job to pick this shit out?!!

----------


## jwslam

> $4900 over the last week in the most obvious BS charges on my credit card and their genius system didn't detect it.
> Money transfer into whatever-the-fuck Polish currency plus a hotel booking in Poland??! Online snoring pills/machine/whatever??
> What the fuck, RBC MasterCard!¿!??¡? Why is it my job to pick this shit out?!!



Hear about this:

I got the Home Trust Visa for travel as it was a 1% cashback w/ no foreign exchange fees
Wake up one morning on a saturday w/ an email: "Your card has been frozen due to the following suspicious activity". Was ~$3000 total in 5 charges to some website. Called them to confirm fraud. They acknowledge it.
About two weeks later receive a confirmation email that the case was closed confirming the fraud charges.
Statement comes in after that saying I owe this money plus the interest accrued for missed payments
Call them for WTF. They said "yes our fraud department confirmed that these are fraudulent charges. But then you have to call our credit department to get this credit back"  :Bang Head:

----------


## adam c

> $4900 over the last week in the most obvious BS charges on my credit card and their genius system didn't detect it.
> Money transfer into whatever-the-fuck Polish currency plus a hotel booking in Poland??! Online snoring pills/machine/whatever??
> What the fuck, RBC MasterCard!¿!??¡? Why is it my job to pick this shit out?!!



RBC was quick to call and shut off my card due to fraudulent charges, all got reversed no issues 
It happens, not always easy to detect what could be legitimately the owner shopping vs someone else skimming it and using it

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

I may have mentioned this before but I'm going to mention it again because it bothers me so much.

People who think they can use their 4-ways as a license to park literally where ever they want in the middle of rush hour. They sit in front of buildings to pick up their friends or whatever with their hazards on, blocking a lane of traffic on the busiest arteries out of DT (6th ave, MclLeod Tr, etc.) Sometimes it's cabs too. I absolutely hate these people, and when you honk at them they just give you a shrug like "what am I supposed to do, not block traffic???"

- - - Updated - - -




> $4900 over the last week in the most obvious BS charges on my credit card and their genius system didn't detect it.
> Money transfer into whatever-the-fuck Polish currency plus a hotel booking in Poland??! Online snoring pills/machine/whatever??
> What the fuck, RBC MasterCard!¿!??¡? Why is it my job to pick this shit out?!!



I feel your pain. I used to have a BMO Mastercard and they wouldn't even refund me for a $50 fraudulent charge. From Nigeria no less, when I had transactions on the same day in Calgary and clearly wasn't in Nigeria. I had to bring it to their attention as well.

I immediately canceled my card, closed all accounts with BMO, and have never used them for anything since. I am so lucky it was only $50 and not $5000.

Contrast that with Capital One, who covered me for over $10,000 of fraud charged to my card - at the strippers, in vegas, when I was actually there as well. I wouldn't have believed me myself given the circumstances. Blew my mind how good their service was, they covered me 100% and I am a customer for life.

----------


## killramos

> RBC was quick to call and shut off my card due to fraudulent charges, all got reversed no issues 
> It happens, not always easy to detect what could be legitimately the owner shopping vs someone else skimming it and using it



Yea RBC has always been rock stars in this regard for me. Had it happen a couple times, both times it was flagged by them and refunded before I ever saw it, and i had a new card in my hand within 24hrs couriered to me.

But its an automated system so im sure not infallible. That home trust story, lol what a garbage situation probably spent more $ in time on the phone getting your money back than that card ever made you haha.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Yea RBC has always been rock stars in this regard for me. Had it happen a couple times, both times it was flagged by them and refunded before I ever saw it, and i had a new card in my hand within 24hrs couriered to me.
> 
> But its an automated system so im sure not infallible. That home trust story, lol what a garbage situation probably spent more $ in time on the phone getting your money back than that card ever made you haha.



This was RBC MasterCard WestJet thing and they failed to catch it.
But, I now see today that the charges I reported as fraudulent have been refunded, so that's comforting. I think I would end up in prison if they didn't. Completely lose mind.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> It seems like every website now asks to show notifications. I don't know what that means, I just assume it's something I wouldn't like.






> They also want to know my location. No thanks. I just want to look up my weather in peace.



I'm not sure about Chrome, but Firefox you can set those to always decline.

----------


## killramos

> I'm not sure about Chrome, but Firefox you can set those to always decline.



People use Firefox?

----------


## A790

> People use Firefox?



They do if they want faster browsing with way less bloatware and bullshit.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> People use Firefox?



They do if they use this.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When the water cooler at work can't pull all the water out of the bottom of the bottle so you end up with a nearly empty bottle in the counter for days.

----------


## speedog

#officelife - the struggle is real.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

People who spell like a teenager in a professional setting. I.E. Using "Txs" or "LMAO" in large email chains to multiple people in and outside of your organization.

----------


## Swank

Lazy song lyrics like counting, spelling, na na na, la la la. Think harder "artist".

----------


## Disoblige

> Lazy song lyrics like counting, spelling, na na na, la la la. Think harder "artist".



Agreed. I am more into lyrical geniuses like Lil Jon.

YEAH!! WHAT!? OK!!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Lazy song lyrics like counting, spelling, na na na, la la la. Think harder "artist".



LoL. Reminds me of:

----------


## sabad66

When you kick off processing a 40GB text file in Power BI before you go to bed, but wake up to it saying it failed due to low memory issues  :Frown:

----------


## ExtraSlow

How much goddamned fragrance there is in everyday household items. Got some Kirkland Laundry pods free with a coupon, and washed my towels with them over the weekend. I can small that shit the instant I walk into the ensuite. Gross. 

Why so much? Hand soap is the same way if you aren't careful. Dish soap too, which really baffles me. Why do my dishes need to be perfumed? 
Fuck all fragrance.

----------


## bjstare

> How much goddamned fragrance there is in everyday household items. Got some Kirkland Laundry pods free with a coupon, and washed my towels with them over the weekend. I can small that shit the instant I walk into the ensuite. Gross. 
> 
> Why so much? Hand soap is the same way if you aren't careful. Dish soap too, which really baffles me. Why do my dishes need to be perfumed? 
> Fuck all fragrance.



And also people that wear lots of cologne/perfume in the office.

----------


## killramos

I think we have found the two smelly guys... haha

----------


## bjstare

> I think we have found the two smelly guys... haha



Hey, I never said people shouldn't wear deodorant. I'm all for that.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I firmly believe that fragrance is no substitute for bathing. If that makes me "smelly" then I apparently don't know what that word means.

----------


## killramos

> I firmly believe that fragrance is no substitute for bathing. If that makes me "smelly" then I apparently don't know what that word means.



Tell that to Poo-pourri

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

When I travel 300+km to meet vehicle sellers on their timeline and location and then they show up fifteen minutes to two hours late with almost no heads up. My time should have as much respect as theirs.

----------


## killramos

> When I travel 300+km to meet vehicle sellers on their timeline and location and then they show up fifteen minutes to two hours late with almost no heads up. My time should have as much respect as theirs.



People not respecting the value of my time is easily the quickest way to make me lose my mind on someone.

----------


## adam c

> When I travel 300+km to meet vehicle sellers on their timeline and location and then they show up fifteen minutes to two hours late with almost no heads up. My time should have as much respect as theirs.



I did that once, the guy never showed up, 3 hours later he texted and said sorry he was sleeping, wtf

----------


## Tik-Tok

People who park at a gas pump too far back, so the people behind them can't get close enough to fuel up.

----------


## 370Z

Street parking... people who don't park right up to the sign at the beginning and ending of a particular zone... congratulations, you just took up 2 parking spaces, shit-for-brains.

----------


## lilmira

People who need to move into the middle lane of a 3-lane freeway the moment they get on it regardless of how busy the road is. All 3 lanes are filled, all 3 lanes are moving, there is no left turn for the next 500 miles, why?

----------


## Brent.ff

Bus light strobes at 6:00 am

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Bus light strobes at 6:00 am



Yeah, WtF is up with those?!? They were _supposed_ to be an emergency beacon for a stranded or crashed bus, not a "well, I'd feel better if" bullshit safety feature stuck on all the time.
Now it's just misleading. Are you in fucking distress with a bus full of kids? Are you hostages? How many dead kids are in that bus with the hijackers!?!

----------


## Disoblige

> People not respecting the value of my time is easily the quickest way to make me lose my mind on someone.



So you're Al Pacino in The Irishman?  :ROFL!: 

But yeah I agree... Late people with no heads up is very frustrating.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Yeah, WtF is up with those?!? They were _supposed_ to be an emergency beacon for a stranded or crashed bus, not a "well, I'd feel better if" bullshit safety feature stuck on all the time.
> Now it's just misleading. Are you in fucking distress with a bus full of kids? Are you hostages? How many dead kids are in that bus with the hijackers!?!



That wasn't why the busses got those. It's supposed to be for low visibility situations. I THINK the individual drivers don't get a choice, but they are directed by the supervisors.

----------


## speedog

> That wasn't why the busses got those. It's supposed to be for low visibility situations. I THINK the individual drivers don't get a choice, but they are directed by the supervisors.



Dunno, I've seen two busses in a row from the same company, one with the strobe on and one with it off.

----------


## killramos

> So you're Al Pacino in The Irishman? 
> 
> But yeah I agree... Late people with no heads up is very frustrating.



OMG, I am the Proto-Unionist...

 :ROFL!:

----------


## Brent.ff

> Dunno, I've seen two busses in a row from the same company, one with the strobe on and one with it off.



I can only assume that they have virtually zero idea it is even on. When the light is on at 3:00 in the afternoon on a bluebird day, it's kind of telling

----------


## lasimmon

I see like 4 buses in my neighborhood every day and they always have them on. So annoying.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Well, the solution is to pay bus drivers more. Currently, they make extremely close to minimum wage, with split shifts, so it donesn't attract your best and brightest. Maybe get them unionized and start paying benefits and pension. That'll improve things.

----------


## 03ozwhip

In camp, buddy sets his bell alarm for 330 in the morning....wtf are you doing at 330 in the morning waking everyone the fuck up...do not like.

----------


## Skrilla

When you get stuck behind the person emptying their weekly lottery cache. Checking 40 tickets, cant figure out what they want to do with new tickets/money....ffs game plan!  :Guns:

----------


## Darell_n

Selling used fuel injectors online. I have them advertised as supporting 680 hp on a domestic v8. (SRT stage 1 Siemen Dekas). Once a week for the last year I get replies of ‘I would really like 600 hp, how do I put them in my Chevy truck or Dodge whatever.’ I guess I have too much heart to just sell them to some idiot and let them run with it. They want complete engine design and after sales support for a $100 part. It’s your fucking project, you figure it out.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Email is not a project tracking system and it's not a document storage system.

----------


## SKR

People who write "prolly" deserve to be drowned.

----------


## speedog

> People who write "prolly" deserve to be drowned.



Are you okay with 'my bad'?

----------


## Darell_n

> Are you okay with 'my bad'?



Prolly.

----------


## SKR

> Are you okay with 'my bad'?



The math says I shouldn't be, but it doesn't bother me that much.

At least when people say it they say it the same as it's written. Nobody says prolly, it doesn't make any sense to spell it like that.

----------


## Disoblige

Engineers who justify having extremely poor chicken scratch handwriting due to being an engineer.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Engineers who justify having extremely poor chicken scratch handwriting due to being an engineer.



That's got M.Eng, PMP written all over it because real engineers have to take (and fuckin pass) a second year class with a huge emphasis on crystal clear penmanship. I believe there is less emphasis on this at "Super#1 OilJobs Engineersity of Eastern EurAsiaStan in Affiliation with Northern KoreIslamabad and DeVry of Western Samoa".

But that's none of my business...

----------


## ExtraSlow

> That's got M.Eng, PMP written all over it because real engineers have to take (and fuckin pass) a second year class with a huge emphasis on crystal clear penmanship. I believe there is less emphasis on this at "Super#1 OilJobs Engineersity of Eastern EurAsiaStan in Affiliation with Northern KoreIslamabad and DeVry of Western Samoa".
> 
> But that's none of my business...



I didn't take any class like that.

----------


## killramos

> I didn't take any class like that.



You aren’t a real engineer. A REAL engineer has shitty chicken scratch, can’t you read?

----------


## Disoblige

Haha lots of P.Eng with terrible shit writing.

The ones that bug me the most is when they write on the board or page and KNOW they are going to run out of space but still decides to cram the entire word without even trying to use abbreviations or hyphen. How can you problem solve or think critically when you can't even deal with word spacing?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> You aren’t a real engineer. A REAL engineer has shitty chicken scratch, can’t you read?



I'm not a real engineer. Real engineers work for people like me.

----------


## Disoblige

Real engineers got EITs for that shit.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I'm not a real engineer. Real engineers work for people like me.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Everyone is talking about how you can now catch the corona virus THROUGH YOUR EYES!!!

No fucking shit, you eyes are one of the biggest and easiet entry ways into your system for ANYTHING. Not just corona virus, not just a normal flu, fucking everything including dust. There's a reason people where full face mask PPE.

----------


## lilmira

Medusa is real. The only counter measure is to look at their reflection on a mirror and chop their heads off. I have a mint mirror for sale, anyone?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

No thanks. I am looking for something more chocolatey.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> No thanks. I am looking for something more chocolatey.



BaDuhm-Tsss!!!

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to The_Rural_Juror again

----------


## ExtraSlow

Ugh.

----------


## ercchry

> Email is not a project tracking system and it's not a document storage system.



Waaaaa? Sure it is! Thats why outlook has folders and shared inboxes!  :ROFL!: 

...no but really, it works better than most systems cause the best system is the system everyone will actually use

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Waaaaa? Sure it is! That’s why outlook has folders and shared inboxes! 
> 
> ...no but really, it works better than most systems cause the best system is the system everyone will actually use



***twitch***

----------


## ercchry

> ***twitch***



Hahaha, no I get it.... but that’s our current setup. Working out building out salesforce though. I’m sick of all the manual updating, so I am going to be a pretty loud voice on the development of the new processes

----------


## killramos

You guys have never heard of sticky notes on your monitors?

----------


## ercchry

> You guys have never heard of sticky notes on your monitors?



That’s where you keep your passwords, right?

----------


## killramos

> That’s where you keep your passwords, right?



123456 is pretty easy to remember bud...

----------


## ercchry

> 123456 is pretty easy to remember bud...



Till it expired!

----------


## vengie

> Till it expired!



Just do what everyone does. Add a 7.

----------


## Disoblige

Anyone getting a shit ton of of spam calls from Ontario today? Got like 6 of them about department of justice/ssn blah blah.. Annoying because they keep leaving those voice mails.

----------


## lilmira

yeah, I'm such a bad ass. Don't mess with me, I'll ignore your phone call.

----------


## Inzane

> 123456 is pretty easy to remember bud...



Hey that's the combination of my luggage.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When you send someone some files for a project at work, and then, three weeks later, they request the same files.

----------


## Disoblige

> When you send someone some files for a project at work, and then, three weeks later, they request the same files.



Don't they do layoffs in Feb anyways to trim the fat?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Don't they do layoffs in Feb anyways to trim the fat?



I think layoffs are no longer seasonal, but an evergreen process. I know a few recent ones, although not me, yet. Sigh.

----------


## ExtraSlow

City plow trucks dropping gravel on top of snow on my street. maybe drop the blade and scrape a little snow to the side? Or just fornicate right off and leave the street alone?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> City plow trucks dropping gravel on top of snow on my street. maybe drop the blade and scrape a little snow to the side? Or just fornicate right off and leave the street alone?



Actually plow to pavement? That there is anti-union talk. How else is a guy supposed to help his union grow by hiring more people so they can "plow" AND sand the roads?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Actually plow to pavement? That there is anti-union talk. How else is a guy supposed to help his union grow by hiring more people so they can "plow" AND sand the roads?



I'd be happy of they left the blade an inch off the pavement, or just never drove down my road.

----------


## TomcoPDR

When making online purchases, there's no standards to fill out "Card number" and "Name as it appears on card" so when you're in a hurry, it's murphy's law to get those mixed up. Put you name where you're suppose to put card number, vice-versa  :facepalm:

----------


## rx7boi

When someone posts multiple pictures as a thread reply and then multiple people quote him without trimming the picture links.

I don't need to see the same pictures 10 times over.

----------


## speedog

> When someone posts multiple pictures as a thread reply and then multiple people quote him without trimming the picture links.
> 
> I don't need to see the same pictures 10 times over.
> 
> I don't need to see the same pictures 10 times over.
> 
> I don't need to see the same pictures 10 times over.
> 
> I don't need to see the same pictures 10 times over.
> ...



Whut?

----------


## rx7boi

:ROFL!:  Bastard, made me spit out my coffee.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

When people parallel park between other cars and then turn on their 4-ways. All oncoming traffic sees is the road-side light and it looks like they are signaling to enter traffic, so every other car ends up stopping to let them in which never happens and traffic backs up like crazy.

When people need to move over 4 lanes when they exit a parkade, so instead of entering the closest lane and signalling to move over like a normal person, they wait forever, blocking the exit for everyone else, until all 4 lanes are clear so they can immediately go to the far side, even though their turnoff isn't for another 5 blocks.

In dedicated dual turn lanes when people signal that they're turning even though it's backed up to where the line is no longer solid - nobody knows if they want to change lanes or if they are just signalling unnecessarily in a lane they have no choice but to turn from anyway.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

People who refer to pizza as "pie".
Inevitably, these same people will say the word _pie_ about 3x more than necessary when conducting simple, food-related communications.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> People who refer to pizza as "pie".
> Inevitably, these same people will say the word _pie_ about 3x more than necessary when conducting simple, food-related communications.



Same people usually throw. In a 'za or two as well.

----------


## Swank

When a process on my PC says 100% completed while the little wheel still sits there spinning (i.e. updating windows). It's 2020, how is this still happening?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> When a process on my PC says 100% completed while the little wheel still sits there spinning (i.e. updating windows). It's 2020, how is this still happening?



how do we still have to wait for processes at all? Computing experience hasn't really improved that much in last decade.

----------


## Disoblige

> how do we still have to wait for processes at all?



<insert Ronnie Chieng voice> I NEED IT... NOW. RIGHT NOW.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Favourite work peeve currently is when people try to buy the products my company sells, but then I realize they don't understand how it works, how to use it, or really, if they even need it. 

I'm a simple guy, and I feel like we don't want to sell products that are a bad fit, because the customer will come back and dispute the invoice and we'll all look stupid. 

Can we, PLEASE, make sure the customer needs it before we sell it? Seems like that's the best way to maintain a good reputation both personally and as a company.

----------


## jwslam

> Favourite work peeve currently is when people try to buy the products my company sells, but then I realize they don't understand how it works, how to use it, or really, if they even need it. 
> 
> I'm a simple guy, and I feel like we don't want to sell products that are a bad fit, because the customer will come back and dispute the invoice and we'll all look stupid. 
> 
> Can we, PLEASE, make sure the customer needs it before we sell it? Seems like that's the best way to maintain a good reputation both personally and as a company.

----------


## ExtraSlow

If I worked in an industry where people paid up front, I'd have a different opinion about this situation. But since nobody pays until the tools have been installed and functioned, and if something goes wrong, they don't pay at all.

----------


## suntan

> how do we still have to wait for processes at all? Computing experience hasn't really improved that much in last decade.



Because Windows is still a piece of shit. It is designed incorrectly from the ground up.

----------


## TomcoPDR

When the locking mechanism on a measure tape stops working or glitchy, you know it should be replaced esp for diy level, they only go for $4.99-9.99 on sale but somehow tell yourself to stretch the use out of it more but its annoying af.

----------


## jwslam

> When the locking mechanism on a measure tape stops working or glitchy, you know it should be replaced esp for diy level, they only go for $4.99-9.99 on sale but somehow tell yourself to stretch the use out of it more but it’s annoying af.



When my laser tape measure can't measure a 3 inch banana properly

----------


## TomcoPDR

> When my laser tape measure can't measure a 3 inch banana properly



My laser tape IS 3”  :Frown:

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

Combination rear window/side mirror defrost switches. I want separate switches dammit!

----------


## Tik-Tok

The amount of "what we're doing about covid-19" spam I've gotten in the last 3 days from every fucking company that has ever had my email address.

I feel like filtering everything with "covid" in the title straight to my spam box, but then I might miss something that's actually important.

----------


## SKR

I don't like how no one had ever heard the term "flattening the curve" two weeks ago, and now everybody uses it like they're smart.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Last time I tried to flatten the curve, it was wiggling into some control-tops for my night out. Meow.

----------


## Disoblige

People who complain and bitch with no intention of constructive feedback. You are part of the problem.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> People who complain and bitch with no intention of constructive feedback. You are part of the problem.



Where's the constructive feedback in this?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I hate how small the Nutella jar opening is. Anyone know where I can buy the giant size they have in Italy?
I am also deeply disturbed by how some people pronounce it "Noo-tella". It's made of hazelNUTs...and a ton of sugar.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Anyone who prints a spreadsheet and then makes notes in pen before scanning it to pdf to email should be catapulted into the fucking sun.

----------


## SKR



----------


## killramos

:ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> 



Gold. And still not as egregious as what I dealt with today.

----------


## killramos

That Apple Music always insists on giving me songs in French because I’m in Canada. I’m sure the CRTC has something to do with this...

----------


## Disoblige

Realtors who use wide angle photos that make the microwave look like a fucking pizza oven.

You ain't fooling anyone!

----------


## killramos

People who insist on always cc’ing their entire department on every email.

It was a yes or no question Karen, you don’t need to loop in dad.

----------


## suntan

> I hate how small the Nutella jar opening is. Anyone know where I can buy the giant size they have in Italy?
> I am also deeply disturbed by how some people pronounce it "Noo-tella". It's made of hazelNUTs...and a ton of sugar.



Dutch store has way better brands that use normal jars. Nutella is the cheap one.

----------


## vengie

> People who insist on always cc’ing their entire department on every email.
> 
> It was a yes or no question Karen, you don’t need to loop in dad.



Preach!

----------


## ExtraSlow

I have one coworker who cc's the CEO on every email. Drives me insane-er

----------


## killramos

> I have one coworker who cc's the CEO on every email. Drives me insane-er



Sounds like a great strategy to ensure your coworkers keep you out of the loop on everything.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I have a better relationship with my CEO than with this dude. I keep him on strictly need-to-know

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Dutch store has way better brands that use normal jars. Nutella is the cheap one.



Which brand do you recommend? The only Dutch store I know of is the one in Capital Hill and I have sampled a lot.

- - - Updated - - -




> I have one coworker who cc's the CEO on every email. Drives me insane-er



I would like to cc your CEO on all of your beyond activities.

----------


## suntan

Try this one:

https://www.thedutchstore.ca/product...LNUT-CHOC-400G

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I would like to cc your CEO on all of your beyond activities.



plot twist my CEO is 
@89coupe
!

----------


## ExtraSlow

When you are working in your home office early in the morning, and the furnace hasn't kicked in yet, and your fingers are cold and stiff and you are making far more typos than normal. That's a peeve.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Try this one:
> 
> https://www.thedutchstore.ca/product...LNUT-CHOC-400G



So is that pronounced NOOs or NUUUUUs?

----------


## Disoblige

People who call me even though my status is "busy", "in a meeting" or "conference call" and obviously can see my status as they are using the same system to call. Not even a quick message of "got a quick minute to chat on the phone?" or anything. Annoying.

----------


## ercchry

> People who call me even though my status is "busy", "in a meeting" or "conference call" and obviously can see my status as they are using the same system to call. Not even a quick message of "got a quick minute to chat on the phone?" or anything. Annoying.



...to be far... half my company forces their status to “busy” all day, everyday... I wouldn’t put much weight into status while contacting someone else

----------


## Disoblige

People who say "protective personal equipment".

----------


## beyond_ban

> People who say "protective personal equipment".



Or when people say H-V-A-C rather than just h-vac.

----------


## Disoblige

> Or when people say H-V-A-C rather than just h-vac.



That doesn't bother me as much as it's not wrong. Just weird.

But saying protective personal equipment is wrong. It's personal protective equipment. Trudeau always says it wrong.

----------


## beyond_ban

^ Haha, i never read what you wrote correctly, my brain took a shortcut and i figured your issue was with people not just simply saying PPE

----------


## sabad66

> ^ Haha, i never read what you wrote correctly, my brain took a shortcut and i figured your issue was with people not just simply saying PPE



i had to a double take too. I was like "um what's wrong with that" lol

----------


## killramos

> That doesn't bother me as much as it's not wrong. Just weird.
> 
> But saying protective personal equipment is wrong. It's personal protective equipment. Trudeau always says it wrong.



He’s French so you are being culturally insensitive

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Or when people say H-V-A-C rather than just h-vac.



Or when people read it as "url" instead of saying U-R-L.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

People who say "https" instead of h-t-t-p-s.

----------


## Tik-Tok

People who say gif instead of gif

----------


## Disoblige

The way this thread is going, if someone is wearing "ppe", it means they got R-Kelly'd.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> People who say gif instead of gif



Or gyro.



Skip to 32 seconds

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Or gyro.
> 
> 
> Skip to 32 seconds



People who post a YouTube link and say skip to a a certain time, instead of just linking with the timestamp. :Guns:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> People who post a YouTube link and say skip to a a certain time, instead of just linking with the timestamp.



I tried. On mobile it's supposed to be possible by adding t=32s after but it didn't work

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I tried. On mobile it's supposed to be possible by adding t=32s after but it didn't work



Pet peeve: people who make excuses for thier failures.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Back on topic...

Youtube timestamps don't work on Beyond.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Back on topic...
> 
> Youtube timestamps don't work on Beyond.



Pet peeve : people who don't know what the topic of the thread actually is.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Pet peeve : people who don't know what the topic of the thread actually is.



Pet peeve : Phil fucking Collins.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Pet Peeve: when I draw in 2 or 3 lot lizards and they make me into Swiss cheese.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Pet peeve : Phil fucking Collins.



Pet peeve:. People who don't know Phil David Charles Collins' middle names.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Pet peeve:. People who don't know Phil David Charles Collins' middle names.



I used proper grammar. I don't like porn where it's just one guy named Phil, and two others named Collins.

----------


## ercchry

> I used proper grammar. I don't like porn where it's just one guy named Phil, and two others named Collins.



I don’t like porn when there is a close up of Phil’s chocolate starfish

----------


## Disoblige

> I don’t like porn when there is a close up of Phil’s chocolate starfish



C'mon now, hide your racial preferences better.
Unless you mean you hate being teased and rather see Phil's prolapse close-up, in which I agree.

----------


## lilmira

If people can practice social distancing when driving that'll be great! The roads are mostly empty but a few still manage to go 3 wide on Crowchild.

----------


## dirtsniffer

you don't want to speed anywhere right now. CPS is starving for some 'road safety enforcement'

https://www.660citynews.com/2020/03/...d-19-pandemic/

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> you don't want to speed anywhere right now. CPS is starving for some 'road safety enforcement'
> 
> https://www.660citynews.com/2020/03/...d-19-pandemic/



They were hunting everywhere the last two weeks of March. Had to stay extra vigilant.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Talking to a Texan on a conference call, Skype or Teams is precisely as effective as using a CB radio (walkie talkie).

She/he _will_ finish ejecting whatever dumb words are falling out of its mouth until it is 100% done, without stopping and it will *not* hear a single word you attempted to clarify during its soliloquy.

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## SKR

> Talking to a Texan on a conference call, Skype or Teams is precisely as effective as using a CB radio (walkie talkie).
> 
> She/he _will_ finish ejecting whatever dumb words are falling out of its mouth until it is 100% done, without stopping and it will *not* hear a single word you attempted to clarify during its soliloquy.



I had a guy like that at work, whenever he got on one of those runs I'd just hang up and wait for him to call back.

----------


## Disoblige

> If people can practice social distancing when driving that'll be great! The roads are mostly empty but a few still manage to go 3 wide on Crowchild.



Hey, as long as you are 6 feet apart, you're golden. 
3 wide is a-ok  :Wink:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Hey, as long as you are 6 feet apart, you're golden. 
> 3 wide is a-ok



Someone tried to get closer to me. Fortunately my sheet metal stopped them.

----------


## lilmira

> Hey, as long as you are 6 feet apart, you're golden. 
> 3 wide is a-ok



Safe distance for corolla virus is half a block I read.

----------


## Disoblige

People who are not concise (verbally or written).

No one wants to hear you talk and repeat the same thing.
No one wants to read an unnecessarily long wall of text.

----------


## jwslam

> No one wants to read an unnecessarily long wall of text.



When someone presents a PowerPoint with a wall of text, and proceeds to only read it word for word. With a stutter.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

When I try to ram a cruise ship in my military vessel but I end up sinking...

https://globalnews.ca/news/6774974/c...zuela-ramming/

----------


## Disoblige

Using the Wii U for Netflix on one TV because y'know, this POS should be useful for something, and you can't even use the Wiimote inside the Netflix app! So stupid!!

Have to use the big pad all the time and it's annoying if you don't want the screen on.

----------


## Darell_n

> When I try to ram a cruise ship in my military vessel but I end up sinking...
> 
> https://globalnews.ca/news/6774974/c...zuela-ramming/



Serves them right for ramming an ice breaker.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Serves them right for ramming an ice breaker.



I know, right!!? Like, was Tyler Shandro at the helm while the Leg. isn't in session?

----------


## killramos

Not keeping your bloody calendar up to date, and then having the gall to be ignorant of those who do keep their calendars. Especially in times like this.

When I put the effort into coordinating and finding a free slot for half a dozen people, please dont email me back 5 minutes later saying you cant make it and suggest a time where everyone else is booked up.

Im sure I have brought this one up before. But it cannot be understated.

----------


## firebane

> Not keeping your bloody calendar up to date, and then having the gall to be ignorant of those who do keep their calendars. Especially in times like this.
> 
> When I put the effort into coordinating and finding a free slot for half a dozen people, please don’t email me back 5 minutes later saying you can’t make it and suggest a time where everyone else is booked up.
> 
> I’m sure I have brought this one up before. But it cannot be understated.



Two weeks ago I had to take the morning off for an appointment. Around 10:30 I am getting messages asking me if I am ok and where I am.

I said I have the morning off and its marked in our teams calendar.

Was then followed by a "well they only look when deemed necessary"

 :thumbsdown:

----------


## Tik-Tok

Amazon Prime's shipping scam. 

- Free two day delivery!
-$6.99 next day delivery!

Use free option, and item is still delivered next day.

----------


## Brent.ff

Amazon prime. Why am i paying for this for 2 day shipping, when its more like 2 month. Anyone bitch at them yet?

----------


## killramos

What I am noticing is amazon is sandbagging.

Lots of stuff shipping way sooner than promised for me.

----------


## jwslam

+1 my 1 month estimates are more like 1 week... still upset about it though.

----------


## SKR

I alternate between 33 and 34" waist jeans. They're all Warehouse One bootcuts. The 33s have 5 belt loops, the 34s have 7. I hate that.

----------


## Wehbeast

> Amazon Prime's shipping scam. 
> 
> - Free two day delivery!
> -$6.99 next day delivery!
> 
> Use free option, and item is still delivered next day.



I have complained multiple times, they just say choose the next day option and we will reimburse shipping fees





> Amazon prime. Why am i paying for this for 2 day shipping, when its more like 2 month. Anyone bitch at them yet?




They are shipping more important items first, that being said I have received some items within a few days that said ~1 month

----------


## ExtraSlow

anyone who thinks amazon isn't handling this correctly, feel free to use the alternatives. I'm actually impressed and pleased with how they've dealt with this massive disruption to their business model.

----------


## AndyL

> anyone who thinks amazon isn't handling this correctly, feel free to use the alternatives. I'm actually impressed and pleased with how they've dealt with this massive disruption to their business model.



My pet peeve with them right now is around filament... Somehow that's almost all 30+ days. Kinda stupid when the maker community is doing face shield frames etc for the medical community.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> My pet peeve with them right now is around filament... Somehow that's almost all 30+ days. Kinda stupid when the maker community is doing face shield frames etc for the medical community.



Just order it and it'll come. Folks will be needing face shields in 30 days anyway.

----------


## firebane

> Just order it and it'll come. Folks will be needing face shields in 30 days anyway.



Welcome to an industry that has created a "instant need" type society and when they can't they cry.

----------


## jwslam

> Welcome to an industry that has created a "instant need" type society and when they can't they cry.



I don't think his intent is to complain about the slow delivery. It's that his filament, which can be used for printing an 'essential need' mask, is not deemed as an 'essential need' product and de-prioritized.

I would bet you could speak to someone through chat and it would come through earlier.

----------


## Tik-Tok

IP targeted advertising.

Go into incognito mode on my tablet to look for my wife's birthday present, 5 minutes later her phone is getting ads for the stuff I was looking at.

Fuck right off with that shit. I don't want to have to sign up for a damned VPN just to look for presents.

----------


## Sentry

New covid pet peeve: people walking on the fucking road instead of the sidewalk, even if there's nobody else on the sidewalk. GET OFF THE ROAD

----------


## killramos

> New covid pet peeve: people walking on the fucking road instead of the sidewalk, even if there's nobody else on the sidewalk. GET OFF THE ROAD



I get that all the time. Often with toddlers in tow...

I’m sure these are all the same Karen’s who will yell at you to STAY HOME and not drive around.

----------


## ExtraSlow

It's me on the road. My way of asserting dominance over you lesser primates.

----------


## SKR

Nobody's favorite pop is Fresca except me, but as soon as pop goes on sale it's the first thing sold out. Co-op has a knockoff that's pretty decent, and that's sold out too. Stocked to the tits with every other fuckin flavor though.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I drink fresca when I buy my donairs. Is that some kind of east coast thing I picked up like the clap somehow? good lord.

----------


## SKR

> I drink fresca when I buy my donairs. Is that some kind of east coast thing I picked up like the clap somehow? good lord.



I'm not much for ethnic food so I couldn't say about that, but I support your Fresca drinking as long as there's some left for me.

----------


## Disoblige

People complaining all day on how the season sucks because they cannot travel or have fires due to the fireban.

The season doesn't suck. Your life sucks.
Make the best out of what you have.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> People complaining all day on how the season sucks because they cannot travel or have fires due to the fireban.
> 
> The season doesn't suck. Your life sucks.
> Make the best out of what you have.



Oh you are going to HATE me by July!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Slow websites. The ford trucks website I use is incredibly slow. Takes like 30 seconds to load pictures, and the pictures are why I go there. gah, makes me angry every day. Wow, maybe that's why I'm in such a bad mood lately.

----------


## killramos

> Slow websites. The ford trucks website I use is incredibly slow. Takes like 30 seconds to load pictures, and the pictures are why I go there. gah, makes me angry every day. Wow, maybe that's why I'm in such a bad mood lately.



 But are they... Extra Slow?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Slow websites. The ford trucks website I use is incredibly slow. Takes like 30 seconds to load pictures, and the pictures are why I go there. gah, makes me angry every day. Wow, maybe that's why I'm in such a bad mood lately.



NHL.com and Canadian Tire sites are like a simulation of what having a 56k modem was like.
Le rage!

----------


## jwslam

> NHL.com and Canadian Tire sites are like a simulation of what having a 56k modem was like.
> Le rage!



I think 
@flipstah
 can ASMR the 56k modem noises for you with his new mic!

----------


## flipstah

> I think 
> @flipstah
>  can ASMR the 56k modem noises for you with his new mic!



Just had PTSD

----------


## adam c

kijiji has been incredibly slow lately, pages taking 20-30 seconds to load

----------


## Tik-Tok

My dads emails read like Trump tweets.

This is regarding a car I asked him to take a look at for me.




> After 7 emails regarding sale, call back , appt. friday , i have a test drive saturday.
> With myself being polite /courteous , he sends...…….
> SOLD & this is Tuesday !
> 
> CLEARLY this is a BAD person & THIS is their PROPBLEM !

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I'm not much for ethnic food so I couldn't say about that, but I support your Fresca drinking as long as there's some left for me.



Your culinary racism is appalling. You may not like certain spices, flavours, ingredients or cooking techniques but not liking it because it's ETHNIC?! You sir, are worse than Hitler.

----------


## Strider

The 856 page dissertation before every recipe on the internet these days.

----------


## Disoblige

> The 856 page dissertation before every recipe on the internet these days.



So true.. Don't they realize most people look at recipes on their phone?!

Where are the days where the recipe and steps are there and no one gives a shit about your life story on how you came about it? At least put it on the bottom or something.

----------


## Darell_n

Every F*cking day, driving to work and some random vehicle in the adjacent merge lane slams on the brakes 200 yards ahead of me. Step on the gas, asshole, and merge at the speed limit.

----------


## SKR

> Your culinary racism is appalling. You may not like certain spices, flavours, ingredients or cooking techniques but not liking it because it's ETHNIC?! You sir, are worse than Hitler.



White Flour!

----------


## Disoblige

> White Flour!



This is why some white people drink so much Monster.
Too many hot dogs and burgers, flavorless potatoes, turkey and peas. Mustard is the spiciest thing they can handle. Not to mention they table salt the crap of already cooked meals on top. At the end of the day, they are not sure why their tastebuds are not satisfied so they indulge in intense sugary energy drinks.

/s

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> White Flour!



 :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:

----------


## Tik-Tok

People who don't understand the intent of the 6' suggestion. 

I can't sit across from someone at a business in a wait room, because our feet are 4' from eachother. Meanwhile our heads are 8+ feet apart. As if covid is a jumping spider, and will leap from one shoe to another.

But If you don't want people that close. Rearrange your seats FFS.

----------


## Sentry

> Slow websites. The ford trucks website I use is incredibly slow. Takes like 30 seconds to load pictures, and the pictures are why I go there. gah, makes me angry every day. Wow, maybe that's why I'm in such a bad mood lately.



I'm gonna add to this and say government websites. They are all stuck in 1999 and barely function, sometimes links will send you in circles. I'm extremely thankful my work wasn't disrupted because I can't imagine having to apply for EI or CERB with their shitty ass sites being overloaded.

----------


## GrammarSS

Hey dumb fuck, the word is "populace" spelled P-O-P-U-L-A-C-E. Writing "populous" when you mean "populace" makes you seem like a dunce.

So the next time you use the word in trying to sound smart, just remember that "populace" is noun and POPULOUS is a goddamn adjective.

----------


## bjstare

There's a woodpecker that is absolutely demolishing my wood siding, and I can't just shoot it and be done with it. I also can't justify the cost of re-siding my house since we'll probably be moving in the next few years, so I just have to watch (and listen) to it slowly turning into swiss cheese. Stupid fuckin bird.

----------


## ercchry

> There's a woodpecker that is absolutely demolishing my wood siding, and I can't just shoot it and be done with it. I also can't justify the cost of re-siding my house since we'll probably be moving in the next few years, so I just have to watch (and listen) to it slowly turning into swiss cheese. Stupid fuckin bird.



Same... but it’s doing it to the vinyl... much want for a pellet gun

----------


## Disoblige

Bored housewives who have nothing better to do at home but to micromar the shit out of their new SUV by dry polishing their car in the driveway (every... single... fucking... day...  :facepalm: )

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Bored housewives who have nothing better to do at home but to micromar the shit out of their new SUV by dry polishing their car in the driveway (every... single... fucking... day... )



Why don't you turn the 6 foot rule into 6 inches and go plow them. Just bring a liter of sani.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Why don't you turn the 6 foot rule into 6 inches and go plow them. Just bring a liter of sani.



Might need a lil more than 6" to get some stroke in the poke.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Complex formatting on simple documents. 
Helping someone with their resume today, and they had fucking hidden columns and gradient shaded bars behind titles, and an unholy mix of bullets, hyphens and semicolons. I coped the whole document into notepad, then brought it back without formatting and it was far more readable. Now I can start helping them make their work achievements sound more impactful and measurable.

----------


## SKR

When they came up with new reddit there was an option to continue using old reddit. Then I forgot my password because I'm stupid and ugly and had to make a new account, and now there's no option that I see to turn old reddit on. Most times I remember to go to old.reddit.com but sometimes I forget and then I get furious at everyone except myself.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> When they came up with new reddit there was an option to continue using old reddit. Then I forgot my password because I'm stupid and ugly and had to make a new account, and now there's no option that I see to turn old reddit on. Most times I remember to go to old.reddit.com but sometimes I forget and then I get furious at everyone except myself.



Wins today's interwēb pointz! Fuck, I LoL'd!!
May the Fourth be with you.

----------


## Tik-Tok

.

----------


## killramos

People who insist on always making their slides using different PowerPoint templates and aspect ratios.

This is compounded when you create a central deck in SharePoint for everyone to work on with a well formatted template and people just do whatever the fuck they want anyway and expect you to fix all their shit.

Also using 7 different types of bullet points and colours throughout said presentation.

Amature hour shit. This bothers me way too much.

----------


## bjstare

> People who insist on always making their slides using different PowerPoint templates and aspect ratios.
> 
> This is compounded when you create a central deck in SharePoint for everyone to work on with a well formatted template and people just do whatever the fuck they want anyway and expect you to fix all their shit.
> 
> Also using 7 different types of bullet points and colours throughout said presentation.
> 
> Amature hour shit. This bothers me way too much.



Easy fix. Get a promotion so someone else has to fix the formatting.

----------


## sabad66

> People who insist on always making their slides using different PowerPoint templates and aspect ratios.
> 
> This is compounded when you create a central deck in SharePoint for everyone to work on with a well formatted template and people just do whatever the fuck they want anyway and expect you to fix all their shit.
> 
> Also using 7 different types of bullet points and colours throughout said presentation.
> 
> Amature hour shit. This bothers me way too much.



One of the best things our company did was deploy Wizkit:
http://www.wizkit.com/toolkit.html

Even if someone builds an entire presentation without any templates/formatting/etc, just click a button and it will automatically format it to our company standards. Its a pretty slick tool.

----------


## killramos

> Easy fix. Get a promotion so someone else has to fix the formatting.



I like this plan. But 80% of my professional worth is pretty slide decks.

- - - Updated - - -




> One of the best things our company did was deploy Wizkit:
> http://www.wizkit.com/toolkit.html
> 
> Even if someone builds an entire presentation without any templates/formatting/etc, just click a button and it will automatically format it to our company standards. Its a pretty slick tool.



Cool.

----------


## Buster

What's the other 20%

----------


## bjstare

> I like this plan. But 80% of my professional worth is pretty slide decks.



If the other 20% is excel skills, you'd be a great fit at my company  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> If the other 20% is excel skills, you'd be a great fit at my company



Nailed it.

----------


## killramos

Didn’t even have to say it  :ROFL!:

----------


## gmc72

Management that doesn't know how to use Teams. Everyone who accepted the invite wet into one team meeting, while the actual presentation was in a different meeting. There were 2 links in the invite email. 250+ people wondering why there is no presentation.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^VP's who can't figure out mute on Teams so there's eternal feedback along with muted speech while she talks like a fucking rotating head owl decoy into a directional laptop mic.
How are you the smartest one here, again??!

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> When they came up with new reddit there was an option to continue using old reddit. Then I forgot my password because I'm stupid and ugly and had to make a new account, and now there's no option that I see to turn old reddit on. Most times I remember to go to old.reddit.com but sometimes I forget and then I get furious at everyone except myself.



Oh, just go to https://old.reddit.com/
You don't even need to sign in.

----------


## flipstah

> Why don't you turn the 6 foot rule into 6 inches and go plow them. Just bring a liter of sani.



The Asian Persuasion

----------


## HHURICANE1

People that work on cars or bikes and don't know wtf a torque wrench is for. Trying to take apart the forks on my bike and everything is so damn tight it's near impossible to get them apart. Some fucking gorilla doesn't know the difference between snug and using 3/4" gun to tighten shit. A one hour job turns into a multi hour fight.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> People that work on cars or bikes and don't know wtf a torque wrench is for. Trying to take apart the forks on my bike and everything is so damn tight it's near impossible to get them apart. Some fucking gorilla doesn't know the difference between snug and using 3/4" gun to tighten shit. A one hour job turns into a multi hour fight.

----------


## ExtraSlow

People who run companies, and set up their company profile on linkedin, but they set it up like a persons profile, not as a company page. Fucking hell it ['s not that hard. I've set up three different company pages and it takes like five minutes. Why, oh why, would you set it up as an individual? I'm started ruthlessly reporting these as "not representing a real individual". Fuck you and fuck your shitty company if you can't figure this out. When you go out of business you'll probably blame the covid, but in reality, you are awful.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Moen faucets selecting a 7/64" size for a hex bolt. Fuckin knobs! Was 9/128ths not available??!

----------


## Tik-Tok

My peeve is that Extraslow isn't as pleasant as he used to be.

I think Phil Collins is a bad influence on him.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I am pretty impressionable.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> I am pretty impressionable.



Be happy. Treat yourself to a nice toaster.

----------


## AndyL

May 15, 2020	DN	ALBERTA MEP FSP/ROF $0.09	

 :ROFL!:  why would they even process that? She owes 30k in arrears now - send me 9¢?

----------


## killramos

Companies that, 2 months into this bs pandemic, still have 2 hour on hold wait times “because of covid 19”

You morons are still managing to take 100% of my money every month. There is no way call volume is still way over expectations. Figure your shit out and staff your call lines.

----------


## FraserB

> Companies that, 2 months into this bs pandemic, still have 2 hour on hold wait times “because of covid 19”
> 
> You morons are still managing to take 100% of my money every month. There is no way call volume is still way over expectations. Figure your shit out and staff your call lines.



So many shitty companies had the perfect excuse dropped into their laps, of course they are going to use it. Canada Post is probably top of this list. 12 days to ship a pair of sunglasses from Edmonton and they have updated their website to say not to call them because of shitty tracking because they don’t know anything other than the website

----------


## killramos

Companies that can’t figure out how to adapt months into this amid all the free money the government is handing out left and right deserve to fail.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> So many shitty companies had the perfect excuse dropped into their laps, of course they are going to use it. Canada Post is probably top of this list. 12 days to ship a pair of sunglasses from Edmonton and they have updated their website to say not to call them because of shitty tracking because they dont know anything other than the website



I got a letter on Friday, May 15th that was postmarked sent from Australia on March 27th.
Literally seven weeks.

----------


## Swank

> Figure your shit out...



When people tell me to 'figure it out' it makes my pet peeve-o-metre spins like a Tasmanian Devil (yes I know you're just venting which is fine, I've probably said it before too  :Smilie:  ).

Me: Hey boss, we have this rotten problem and I don't know how to fix it.
Boss: Well you need to figure it out.
Me: Whoa, I never thought of that...I should just figure it out!!! Damn, no wonder you're the boss. Did you come up with this all on your own??? Thank you so much for this incredible direction!

Now for the pet peeve that brought me in here - Gmail, please auto-correct THanks to Thanks. You have 18,000 other auto-correct offers in my emails yet this one still eludes you? For a while it offered to change it to T. Hanks. I'm not him, I've never even met Wilson!!!

----------


## SKR

People who ask a question, and then follow it up with "asking for a friend". I hope you slip and fall face first on a cock. Fuck you.

----------


## killramos

> People who ask a question, and then follow it up with "asking for a friend". I hope you slip and fall face first on a cock. Fuck you.



Do you not get the joke? Or do you just hate jokes?

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> People who ask a question, and then follow it up with "asking for a friend". I hope you slip and fall face first on a cock. Fuck you.




I'm gonna start saying that all the time. We'll see how powerful your karmic force is!

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

What's the average size of a honey badger penis? Asking for SKR.

----------


## Disoblige

Did you know there are Chinese roadblocks in grocery stores too? Entire family (mom, dad, daughter) in mask and gloves ar Superstore walking down the main aisle side by side and ignoring all physical distancing lol.

Hilarious to watch.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Did you know there are Chinese roadblocks in grocery stores too? Entire family (mom, dad, daughter) in mask and gloves ar Superstore walking down the main aisle side by side and ignoring all physical distancing lol.
> 
> Hilarious to watch.



Agree, but not hilarious.
I don't know what "One Belt, One Road" means... But I am concerned that it must mean this. 

Obviously not intending for the broad strokes, but holy fuck.

----------


## speedog

People that husk corn in the store when there's signs not to do such - can you not read or can you not comprehend what you're reading or are you that self entitled or are you just plain stupid?

You're paying by the ear so weight makes no difference plus you're making a big fucking mess plus you'll throw ears back onto the bin that you've husked and now don't like.

Stores need to install a Monte Python laser system - husk just one ear a mind the laser lops off your non-dominant arm above the elbow but does it in such a way that you'll bleed out slowly unless you're smart enough to use your dominant arm to stem the bleeding. Keep husking and off goes your other arm. Keep husking with your feet and your legs go. Last appendage is the neck because that'll solve the problem for good. 

Fucking corn huskers.

----------


## cyra1ax

> 



Dealt with this over the weekend, dealer must've used an impact to tighten the drain plug on my oil pan.

----------


## beyond_ban

> Dealt with this over the weekend, dealer must've used an impact to tighten the drain plug on my oil pan.



Northland VW did the same with my mothers Touareg and then snapped off the wheel bolt when they tried to change back to the summer tires. They then had to replace the hub and it was all at her cost of course.

----------


## G-ZUS

When LIC's won't put the ice cream in the cone due to COVID19 and and you end up with half of it on the sidewalk and a broken cone  :Guns:  :Barf:  :Whipped:  :Bang Head:

----------


## schocker

> When LIC's won't put the ice cream in the cone due to COVID19 and and you end up with half of it on the sidewalk and a broken cone



bowl gang 4 lyfe

Contacted 311 through the web requests as they didn't even bring the truck into the culdesac to collect the green bin, only blue. 



> Status: Investigated - Cart Issue - Close SR



wut

----------


## killramos

> bowl gang 4 lyfe
> 
> Contacted 311 through the web requests as they didn't even bring the truck into the culdesac to collect the green bin, only blue. 
> wut



They usually call you to investigate non picked up bins. They came out to get my recycling with a pickup one time when I complained.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

They call you to lecture you on putting the carts out in time.

----------


## killramos

> They call you to lecture you on putting the carts out in time.



In my case it was to apologize profusely. But then again I am not in Aspen, they must get daily cart collection there?

----------


## lilmira

they record it in a little note book and your property tax goes up next year

----------


## Tik-Tok

> In my case it was to apologize profusely. But then again I am not in Aspen, they must get daily cart collection there?



Really? When I call it's always "My driver says the bin wasn't out, and I trust his word".

Meanwhile I have video evidence it was out the night before.

----------


## schocker

lol as I start typing up a followup as the phones are busy the truck appears. magic

----------


## Disoblige

> People that husk corn in the store when there's signs not to do such - can you not read or can you not comprehend what you're reading or are you that self entitled or are you just plain stupid?
> 
> You're paying by the ear so weight makes no difference plus you're making a big fucking mess plus you'll throw ears back onto the bin that you've husked and now don't like.
> 
> Stores need to install a Monte Python laser system - husk just one ear a mind the laser lops off your non-dominant arm above the elbow but does it in such a way that you'll bleed out slowly unless you're smart enough to use your dominant arm to stem the bleeding. Keep husking and off goes your other arm. Keep husking with your feet and your legs go. Last appendage is the neck because that'll solve the problem for good. 
> 
> Fucking corn huskers.



I totally agree with you and I don't do it myself.

I see a lot of stores put a garbage bin beside the corn but don't remember ever seeing a sign that says not to husk.

----------


## lilmira

Why does every company need to make a statement on racism after an incident like they just discover racism? Where have you been? Should I update my Facebook profile with a picture of me and a black friend?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Why does every company need to make a statement on racism after an incident like they just discover racism? Where have you been? Should I update my Facebook profile with a picture of me and a black friend?



"I have plenty of black friends".

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Why does every company need to make a statement on racism after an incident like they just discover racism? Where have you been? Should I update my Facebook profile with a picture of me and a black friend?



For the same reason they made statement about covid. 

Money. The answer is always money.

----------


## Tik-Tok

When someone asks you how you got a great deal on your home internet/tv/phone, so you explicitly tell them what they have to do, but then they do the exact opposite, and complain that there's no way you got such a good deal that way.

----------


## ExtraSlow

google maps gives me routes between two locations that require easily 8" fording depth and some quality route-finding.

----------


## Disoblige

> When someone asks you how you got a great deal on your home internet/tv/phone, so you explicitly tell them what they have to do, but then they do the exact opposite, and complain that there's no way you got such a good deal that way.



Who is your deal with? I want to know your deal and see if it is good so I can ask how you got it  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

> google maps gives me routes between two locations that require easily 8" fording depth and some quality route-finding.



Do you hate fun?

----------


## ExtraSlow

You know I do. Although after some closer inspection on google earth, there may actually be a bridge where I thought creek fording was required. I guess I hadn't explored as much of that area as I thought. I wish I still had my old Expedition with the air suspension. That thing was amazing on logging roads. My current 3/4 ton is pretty punishing. I have updated that map.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Two users I have on "ignore" have been really active posting lately, and people keep responding to thier replies.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Registered User

*This message is hidden because Tik-Tok is on your ignore list.*
View Post

Remove user from ignore list

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Two users I have on "ignore" have been really active posting lately, and people keep responding to thier replies.



Can I play Family Feud guessing game and if I get them both right = +Rep? I'll PM you

----------


## ercchry

> Can I play Family Feud guessing game and if I get them both right = +Rep? I'll PM you



Gonna quote this so ES can see it  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

TPM is not on my ignore list. But he guessed them correctly.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Gonna quote this so ES can see it



Oh, safe to say he's lookin.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I think it's Rage2 and Kenny.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I think their combined names resembles this car

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Redlyne_MR2?

----------


## Disoblige

No one on Beyond ever annoyed me enough to ignore them.
I usually tend to argue with them, typically they're scammers.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I like to hear other peoples' opinions as I can be a dummy a lot of times. The COVID thread has really taught me to just let it be after a while. Kind of like free entertainment with real local people.

----------


## Sentry

When a dumbfuck sitting still in the middle of the road looking at their phone honks at me for driving around them.

I swear people drive even stupider in the suburbs because of the 30kph limit

----------


## speedog

> When a dumbfuck sitting still in the middle of the road looking at their phone honks at me for driving around them.
> 
> I swear people drive even stupider in the suburbs because of the 30kph limit



What 30kph limit? Aren't all residential roads still 50kph in Calgary except for playground zones?

----------


## Sentry

My whole suburb is 30 due to schools and playgrounds everywhere. My point being, people take driving even less seriously at low speeds.

----------


## ExtraSlow

People who think that the correct response to a smoke alarm is to wave a dish towel at it, instead of opening windows.

----------


## SKR

I've take a smoke detector out and frisbeed it into the backyard, and then yelled at it "go beep out there you fuckin needy cunt". Where is that on the scale of correct to incorrect?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I've take a smoke detector out and frisbeed it into the backyard, and then yelled at it "go beep out there you fuckin needy cunt". Where is that on the scale of correct to incorrect?



A reasoned and reasonable response.

----------


## Disoblige

People who use anecdotes towards others who are seeking factual advice.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

People who use the term "out of pocket" to describe being away from cell service or internet/email access. 
There is already a term for that and it's _off the grid_.
Out of pocket already meant experiencing an unplanned financial burden that should've been someone else's.

I don't get to decide that _Bob's Your Uncle_ now means "I'm late for work because my car caught on fire and I was subsequently raped at gunpoint by the person I flagged down to assist me" so why should anyone else get to arbitrarily change the meaning of an existing colloquialism?

"Johnson!! Why are you late for work, again!!?"
"Sorry, Boss. Bob's your uncle..."

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

> People who use the term "out of pocket" to describe being away from cell service or internet/email access. 
> There is already a term for that and it's _off the grid_.
> Out of pocket already meant experiencing an unplanned financial burden that should've been someone else's.
> 
> I don't get to decide that _Bob's Your Uncle_ now means "I'm late for work because my car caught on fire and I was subsequently raped at gunpoint by the person I flagged down to assist me" so why should anyone else get to arbitrarily change the meaning of an existing colloquialism?
> 
> "Johnson!! Why are you late for work, again!!?"
> "Sorry, Boss. Bob's your uncle..."



I find that the Millennial generator is a top offender for this. I have noticed it as well.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Two users I have on "ignore" have been really active posting lately, and people keep responding to thier replies.



I'm sorry. I'll tone it down  :Frown: 

Can someone quote this so he ExtraKnows?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I'm sorry. I'll tone it down 
> 
> Can someone quote this so he ExtraKnows?



People on ignore don't show up in quoted posts anymore. I'll tell him next time I see him though.

----------


## SKR

Bluetooth that only connects 70% of the time. Usually just turning bluetooth on and then turning the speaker on works, but sometimes it doesn't. There's no reason it shouldn't work. One device is set to send signals, the other is set to catch signals. But no, you have to solve a puzzle. Sometimes you just have to turn one of them off and then on again. Sometimes you have to turn both off and on again. Sometimes neither works, and you have to connect to something else and then come back again.

I wish whatever fuckin nerd came up with bluetooth would have followed through and made it work the way it's supposed to.

----------


## ExtraSlow

My wife's van and my current phone have an ongoing Bluetooth feud. It'll receive podcasts or other audio flawlessly and with a rock solid connection. But in phone mode, it drops and re-aquires the call audio every 45 seconds or so. Makes the hands free calling basically unusable. But also, if you've been listening to other audio, of course when a call comes in, it goes to the van head unit. 

Fucking hell.

----------


## Tik-Tok

My Mercedes only finds my phone 1/2 the time. Correction, it'll sync up, but refuses to play Spotify unless I manually close Spotify and reopen it after they've connected.

I guess I should have bought a Cadillac.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Should have splurged for the nav and tech package, peasants.

----------


## ExtraSlow

My truck doesn't even have Bluetooth. Fuck I need to upgrade my fleet.

----------


## SKR

I bought a cassette to aux adapter the other day. Works perfect.

----------


## jwslam

> My Mercedes only finds my phone 1/2 the time. Correction, it'll sync up, but refuses to play Spotify unless I manually close Spotify and reopen it after they've connected.
> 
> I guess I should have bought a Cadillac.



Try one of those bluetooth auto-play apps
I've had luck with this one
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...y.music.player




> My truck doesn't even have Bluetooth. Fuck I need to upgrade my fleet.



https://www.amazon.ca/Transmitter-TE...2580084&sr=8-6
https://www.amazon.ca/TaoTronics-Blu...dDbGljaz10cnVl

----------


## ExtraSlow

No, I want a new truck, not a separate bluetooth device. I always find those brutal to use.

----------


## killramos

I cant say I have ever had a vehicle where the built in Bluetooth wasnt flawless.

But then again, I use an iPhone.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Conference calls where there is no agenda, and expectations are unclear, that take more than 2 hours. FML.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I just use android auto. Except for my aftermarket deck in the S. That seems to work fine with bluetooth.

----------


## flipstah

> Conference calls where there is no agenda, and expectations are unclear, that take more than 2 hours. FML.



Or they use the meeting as their shoot the shit day and catch up.

----------


## speedog

> Conference calls where there is no agenda, and expectations are unclear, that take more than 2 hours. FML.



Man, when I was in the corporate world I never once experienced that. Conference calls always had agendas and were always on point.

----------


## flipstah

> Man, when I was in the corporate world I never once experienced that. Conference calls always had agendas and were always on point.



Yeah but the last time you were in the corporate world, everyone had liquor cabinets and ashtrays in their offices.

 :Love:

----------


## speedog

> Yeah but the last time you were in the corporate world, everyone had liquor cabinets and ashtrays in their offices.



When I left, no, but I did experience such things. Trash can fires in the office were a regular occurrence.

It's quite bizarre to look back and to know that ash trays were on a lot of people's desks, smoking in the office was a thing including marijuana in the back offices and a bottle or two or six wasn't uncommon as well. Times have certainly changed.

----------


## max_boost

Ppl calling in their take out orders and have no clue what they want.

----------


## ercchry

Free preview of velocity on shaw right now... only watched 5min of unfortunately 2 episodes... but can 100% say “All Girls Garage” is a pet peeve of mine now.

So fucking bad and sets the actual female “car girls” back an easy 2 decades and hurts my head, and holy fuck it’s on again.

----------


## lilmira

Got backed into in the parking lot, now my car has body gap like a Tesla.

----------


## max_boost

> Got backed into in the parking lot, now my car has body gap like a Tesla.



Noticed a white scratch on the driver side of the car and finally decided to wipe it off to reveal a nice dent lol GREAT! The wind must have pushed a shopping cart into it.

----------


## lilmira

> Noticed a white scratch on the driver side of the car and finally decided to wipe it off to reveal a nice dent lol GREAT! The wind must have pushed a shopping cart into it.



I wish the wind was so strong that it blew the person away before him backing into my car, with a backup camera no less. [email protected]#kin bottles my mind, it's like that Seinfeld joke about old people backing up.

----------


## D'z Nutz

People who are okay with watching videos in the wrong aspect ratio.

----------


## AndyL

My pet peeve today is myself. 

How is it I'm looking at an article on Charlie Fishers passing, going - I know him! And it's only now I learn who he was?

Amazing guy - feels really wierd that even a couple years ago (ok pushing 5) I ran into him downtown, he came over and said hi, remembered my name - reminded me of the multiple times I'd done work for him (actually always his wife I think) in multiple capacities. 

 :facepalm:  

I gotta learn people skills FFS.

----------


## ExtraSlow

supposedly serious business people who have spelling errors or those latin gibberish filler text on their website. Like come-fucking-on, I don't expect you to be a web wizard, but at least be self-aware enough to hire someone to proofread your shit and build a functional website, it's not that expensive.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> supposedly serious business people who have spelling errors or those latin gibberish filler text on their website. Like come-fucking-on, I don't expect you to be a web wizard, but at least be self-aware enough to hire someone to proofread your shit and build a functional website, it's not that expensive.



Are you picking on shakalakamamahoharama?

----------


## ExtraSlow

No, some dude in dubai.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Future Pet Peeve: When ExtraSlow sells his BBQ before I sell my KitchenAid.

----------


## killramos

> Future Pet Peeve: When ExtraSlow sells his BBQ before I sell my KitchenAid.



I’m surprised he didn’t keep it around in case he ever wants to make more than 1 steak at a time.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> I’m surprised he didn’t keep it around in case he ever wants to make more than 1 steak at a time.



He's not responding. Either he is friends off with you or he is out warming up the grill to get it hot enough for lunch time.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Have confirmed that 2 steaks fit on that grill. Not sure about 3, but it's not like I'm inviting anyone over for steak anyway.

----------


## killramos

> He's not responding. Either he is friends off with you or he is out warming up the grill to get it hot enough for lunch time.



Must take a long time to cook steaks when you need to cook one on your grill and cook the other on your neighbour’s.

- - - Updated - - -




> Have confirmed that 2 steaks fit on that grill. Not sure about 3, but it's not like I'm inviting anyone over for steak anyway.



Sounds like friends off if I have ever heard it.

----------


## max_boost

Why don't people push the button to activate those big flashing pedestrian lights at the crossing? I don't get it? You look left, right, wait for cars to cross etc. but you don't push the button? 

I have seen some close calls, one car stops and the other keeps going and slams on brakes for a scare when they see people in the crosswalk but had they hit that button then for sure that 2nd vehicle will slow down as you just do seeing flashing lights. Idk.

----------


## AndyL

> Why don't people push the button to activate those big flashing pedestrian lights at the crossing? I don't get it? You look left, right, wait for cars to cross etc. but you don't push the button? 
> 
> I have seen some close calls, one car stops and the other keeps going and slams on brakes for a scare when they see people in the crosswalk but had they hit that button then for sure that 2nd vehicle will slow down as you just do seeing flashing lights. Idk.



Because people's normal reaction to flashing yellow now seems to be to speed up and close their eyes? 

I don't use the flashy lights in pedestrian crossing because that's how I have close calls of the squishy kind. It's safer to pretend it's uncontrolled.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I typically wait to push the button for a clearing in traffic. I don't mind waiting for a break if I can see it.

----------


## Disoblige

> Because people's normal reaction to flashing yellow now seems to be to speed up and close their eyes? 
> 
> I don't use the flashy lights in pedestrian crossing because that's how I have close calls of the squishy kind. It's safer to pretend it's uncontrolled.



You can still press the button and pretend it's uncontrolled, lol.

----------


## AndyL

> You can still press the button and pretend it's uncontrolled, lol.



See that's the problem, about a third stop. Then you have one other try to pass (right or left of stopped, sometimes on sidewalk) but the speeds are just higher and people are just being stupider. 

At least with the lights off they simply keep their nose in their phone and rely on the cars collision avoidance not to ram into the car in front and they're much more predictable  :ROFL!:

----------


## Tik-Tok

Someone was obviously eating black licorice while baking my store bought bagel, and now I want to throw up.

Edit: Apparently an herb called anise tastes like black liqorice, and thats likely what it was. I still want to throw up though. Not that I dont enjoy eating anise, I just dont like black licorice.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Someone was obviously eating black licorice while baking my store bought bagel, and now I want to throw up.
> 
> Edit: Apparently an herb called anise tastes like black liqorice, and thats likely what it was. I still want to throw up though. Not that I dont enjoy eating anise, I just dont like black licorice.



Assuredly you've enjoyed eating someone's niece at some point.

----------


## dirtsniffer

someones niece's anise.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Assuredly you've enjoyed eating someone's niece at some point.



Is that how its pronounced? Either way, several times a week when she lets me.

----------


## flipstah

Ah-niece

How do you stop long talkers? Or people who loves telling stories and won't get to the point?

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Ah-niece
> 
> How do you stop long talkers? Or people who loves telling stories and won't get to the point?

----------


## Disoblige

> How do you stop long talkers? Or people who loves telling stories and won't get to the point?



Look bored, don't maintain eye contact, body language is key.
If they still don't get the hint, then just tell them "hey sorry, I'm just pretty swamped right now." and maybe it will make them get to the point immediately.

I mastered this years ago.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Look bored, don't maintain eye contact, body language is key.
> If they still don't get the hint, then just tell them "hey sorry, I'm just pretty swamped right now." and maybe it will make them get to the point immediately.
> 
> I mastered this years ago.



My 5yo ignores all these social cues.

----------


## adam c

> My 5yo ignores all these social cues.



As does my wife

----------


## AndyL

> My 5yo ignores all these social cues.



I'm pretty good at missing those too  :ROFL!:

----------


## Disoblige

> My 5yo ignores all these social cues.



LMAO. Got me there  :ROFL!:

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Ah-niece
> 
> How do you stop long talkers? Or people who loves telling stories and won't get to the point?



I tell them that I like their car, so they stop making comments on my wife.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> I tell them that I like their car, so they stop making comments on my wife.



Could go both ways isurwyfhot or a karen?

----------


## ExtraSlow

or a hot karen? inquiring minds want to know!

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Pet Peeve: people who humblebrag and can't back it up.

----------


## SKR

> Pet Peeve: people who humblebrag and can't back it up.



Is this a humblebrag that you _can_ back it up?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Is this a humblebrag that you _can_ back it up?



Don't digress from the hotkaren humblebrag topic.

----------


## SKR

> Don't digress from the hotkaren humblebrag topic.



I don't know what this means, but I'm sure it makes me look stupid and that's a real pet peeve of mine.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> I don't know what this means, but I'm sure it makes me look stupid and that's a real pet peeve of mine.



Posts #1687 to 1689 good sir.

----------


## SKR

> Posts #1687 to 1689 good sir.



Oh I see. I don't read old posts. Living in the past is a real pet peeve of mine.

----------


## lilmira

Frigging spider keeps getting in front of my doorbell cam, should I change the colour of the LED?

----------


## 03ozwhip

When people are selling their cars on kijiji and don't know how to spell the name of their own fucking car....

IE: MontY carlo and VolkswagOn gUlf

----------


## max_boost

> Pet Peeve: people who humblebrag and can't back it up.



Lol

----------


## SKR

> When people are selling their cars on kijiji and don't know how to spell the name of their own fucking car....
> 
> IE: MontY carlo and VolkswagOn gUlf



You mean like this Linchion?

----------


## ercchry

> I tell them that I like their car, so they stop making comments on my wife.



 :ROFL!: 

Hahahaha... yes... so its not just me?

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Journeyman techs who cut corners.

----------


## adam c

> When people are selling their cars on kijiji and don't know how to spell the name of their own fucking car....
> 
> IE: MontY carlo and VolkswagOn gUlf



They’re less likely to be found so you can offer lower and since they don’t have traffic get your offer accepted

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Journeyman techs who cut corners.



Believe me, as a welder, looking at some structural welds on dynamic things such as Rollercoasters etc....i don't know how the fuck some people have jobs.

----------


## speedog

TELUS' live chat agent that is not that - when I click on the live chat link I want to chat with a warm breathing and somewhat intelligent being somewhere and not a fucking computer robot chat thing. Yeah, yeah Darren Entwistle, I know it's all about shareholder returns but a god damn computerized live chat that can't understand anything more complex than is it sunny outside in Calgary today? Give me a break. Darren, how about giving up a few of those shareholder profit margins and actually hiring warm intelligent bodies that can provide real answers - I shouldn't have to type in "I want to chat with a live agent" when I've just clicked live chat.

I guess there's a reason why I resigned from that hell nome almost 13 years ago - my values did not align with Daren's pervasive TELUS values and I didn't see myself continuing along on both of my knees grovelling at the Darren altar.

----------


## brucebanner

> TELUS' live chat agent that is not that - when I click on the live chat link I want to chat with a warm breathing and somewhat intelligent being somewhere and not a fucking computer robot chat thing. Yeah, yeah Darren Entwistle, I know it's all about shareholder returns but a god damn computerized live chat that can't understand anything more complex than is it sunny outside in Calgary today? Give me a break. Darren, how about giving up a few of those shareholder profit margins and actually hiring warm intelligent bodies that can provide real answers - I shouldn't have to type in "I want to chat with a live agent" when I've just clicked live chat.
> 
> I guess there's a reason why I resigned from that hell nome almost 13 years ago - my values did not align with Daren's pervasive TELUS values and I didn't see myself continuing along on both of my knees grovelling at the Darren altar.



"live agent"

----------


## ExtraSlow

> "live agent"

----------


## ExtraSlow

Also: spruce pollen.

----------


## vengie

> Also: spruce pollen.



Ugh. This.

----------


## arcticcat522

> Also: spruce pollen.



So much this. My allergies kicked my ass this year. The rain has helped lately though

----------


## AndyL

> So much this. My allergies kicked my ass this year. The rain has helped lately though



I'm wondering if they tinkered with the allergy meds this year. The new ones I bought back in April are definitely worse than the leftovers from last year... 

I get hammered hard at the start of the season - snowmold birch and lilacs, but it's persisting longer than usual.

----------


## Sentry

> Journeyman techs who cut corners.



I've met some real dumbasses in this industry. Journeyman just means they've been at it for 4 years and were able to pass a couple tests.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Pet Peeve: people who humblebrag and can't back it up.



People who can't just let me be me.  :Frown:

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> People who can't just let me be me.



The Oilers potentially winning another #1 pick has turned me into a jerkier jerk. How could they have cracked the matrix before me?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> People who can't just let me be me.



Like the FCC?
Did they try to shut you down on MTV?

----------


## ExtraSlow

When you complete something at work, and submit it by email to the person leading that project, and then, a week later while you are on vacation, someone else starts sending emails around to multiple groups asking why you haven't done your part yet.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

When you trust someone to complete recurring tasks at work, and then, a week later while they are on vacation, people start sending emails around to multiple groups asking why the task wasn't done yet, and after the fifth call they pick up and say "hehe oops", and when you end up trying to help you realize that they fubared the spreadsheet and you end up working late typing with 8 fingers while eating a bag of Cheetos as your only form of sustenance.

----------


## SKR

Saw an ad on Kijiji tonight.

"Like new truck"

"Excellent condition"

"Some rust"

Imagine being able to say that something is "like new" and "excellent" and also has "some rust". If I ever saw that guy in person I'd never be able to stop stabbing him.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Saw an ad on Kijiji tonight.
> 
> "Like new truck"
> 
> "Excellent condition"
> 
> "Some rust"
> 
> Imagine being able to say that something is "like new" and "excellent" and also has "some rust". If I ever saw that guy in person I'd never be able to stop stabbing him.



Did you stab the "fully loaded except..." guy? Is that why he doesn't post anymore? Oh god.

----------


## ExtraSlow

A jury of his peers would never convict

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Saw an ad on Kijiji tonight.
> 
> "Like new truck"
> 
> "Excellent condition"
> 
> "Some rust"
> 
> Imagine being able to say that something is "like new" and "excellent" and also has "some rust". If I ever saw that guy in person I'd never be able to stop stabbing him.



Amen. Especially annoying when I’m looking at GMT800s and I can clearly see paint missing in the photos but description says “mint”

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Amen. Especially annoying when I’m looking at GMT800s and I can clearly see paint missing in the photos but description says “mint”



You know what's mint? https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/412...pane-BBQ-Grill

Buy it if you know what's good for you.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I have seen that bbq in person and it's far from mint. Quite beat up. Buyer beware.

----------


## MalibuStacy

Cyclists riding side by side on street bike lanes. Now I'll admit that I'm bad for this on occasion too, but it is really annoying when you get a group of "cyclists" riding in a pack rather than single file. This is Calgary, not tour de France. 

Oh, and older cyclists who get upset when you pass them on their carbon bike while you're riding 80's steel.

----------


## SKR

> Amen. Especially annoying when Im looking at GMT800s and I can clearly see paint missing in the photos but description says mint



Tons of ads that say "great condition for the year" and "typical rust". Well then it would be typical condition for the year, wouldn't it?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Anyone who expects trucks over 10 years old to be in anything close to "amazing shape" is delusional.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Anyone who expects trucks over 10 years old to be in anything close to "amazing shape" is delusional.



I’ve seen it but it’s very few and far between. I’d love to buy a reasonably nice 06-07 like my truck but they all have the same rocker, cab corner, rear fender flare and front fender bottom rust unless you want to pay $30-45k for a 14 year old truck lol.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Unless you have some kind of restoration dreams, it almost never makes sense to buy a "perfect" 10-15 year old truck when you can have an imperfect truck that's 5 years newer. 
Fender rust doesn't impair functionality. A 4 speed transmission does.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Unless you have some kind of restoration dreams, it almost never makes sense to buy a "perfect" 10-15 year old truck when you can have an imperfect truck that's 5 years newer. 
> Fender rust doesn't impair functionality. A 4 speed transmission does.



I’d agree in most cases except the 06-16 GMs mechanically other than turbo changes and emissions changes are pretty identical mechanically and I prefer the 06-07.5 body style to the 07.5-14 body style personally. The 15+ are in a whole different league in terms of road noise and interior etc however.

----------


## SKR

Driving around in something rusty is for the Dodge guys to enjoy. I hate when Dodge owners escape to other makes and start wrecking them with their Dodgeness.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Tons of ads that say "great condition for the year" and "typical rust". Well then it would be typical condition for the year, wouldn't it?



It's typical condition when you average it out. Rust is typical. Seat backs are clean with no stab marks. Blood stains not evident in the bed. No broken tail lights. No apparent damage from removal of bull horn hood ornament. Only partially hail damaged.

----------


## SKR

I've never wanted to continue a conversation with someone who says "it's not about the miles per gallon, it's about the smiles per gallon".

----------


## mr2mike

> Frigging spider keeps getting in front of my doorbell cam, should I change the colour of the LED?



Spray some anti spider spray around the doorbell. I've heard that helps. But not on the camera itself.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I've never wanted to continue a conversation with someone who says "it's not about the miles per gallon, it's about the smiles per gallon".



Then apparently you've never been in the market for a car that is cranking through 22L/100km because it simply was not designed with any fucks given to any manner of fuel economy.
I have a car that demands some attention when I fuel it up. When the typical dumb questions come up around like "what kinda mileage you get wit that thing?!¿?" 
It's pretty easy to respond with "it's about what you'd expect with comparable vehicles" which is just another way of saying "#SmilesPerGallon".

----------


## Tik-Tok

QR codes making a comeback.

----------


## 03ozwhip

All these fucking tools walking around in their dad hats 10 sizes too small and on top of their heads....wtf is that?

----------


## ExtraSlow

What if it's large enough but still tipped waaay back. I rock that these days just to keep the chicks moist.

----------


## adam c

> What if it's large enough but still tipped waaay back. I rock that these days just to keep the chicks moist.



So you can get that sweet SnapBack tan on your culdesac?

----------


## flipstah

> Cyclists riding side by side on street bike lanes. Now I'll admit that I'm bad for this on occasion too, but it is really annoying when you get a group of "cyclists" riding in a pack rather than single file. This is Calgary, not tour de France. 
> 
> Oh, and older cyclists who get upset when you pass them on their carbon bike while you're riding 80's steel.



To add: People who ride their bicycles on the road when the bike lanes are free and on the left. 

Not sure if you’re dumb or an asshole.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> So you can get that sweet SnapBack tan on your culdesac?



I'll admit. On my 40th birthday last week, this is what I did. However, Ive got a full head of mostly brown hair.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> To add: People who ride their bicycles on the road when the bike lanes are free and on the left. 
> 
> Not sure if you’re dumb or an asshole.



People who ride bicycles in the middle lane of 16th ave East where it’s a 90km/h zone.

----------


## killramos

> people who ride bicycles



ftfy

----------


## killramos

This week has been really out of hand with the fake calls, I usually don’t even answer unknown numbers anymore.

1 call was “legit”, my Mercedes guy trying to see if i am looking for anything new. So still really spam lol

----------


## ercchry

It’s been nuts, more frustrating is also properly formatted numbers... more annoyingly is when they have TO area codes... thinking it’s work related cause I forgot to log into salesforce again and my work line isn’t up  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

> It’s been nuts, more frustrating is also properly formatted numbers... more annoyingly is when they have TO area codes... thinking it’s work related cause I forgot to log into salesforce again and my work line isn’t up



If I didn’t use this phone for work I would totally block calls from unknown numbers.

But I have no idea who will be calling me from work or regulators etc. unfortunately.

Literally got another one since posting.

Edit: Gonna try “send unknown callers to voicemail” for a bit and see how that goes.

----------


## killramos

Not sure if pet peeve is the right word. But just had to dodge an armchair in the middle of Deerfoot northbound by Seton.

That was alarming.

If anyone is driving through there... skip the leftmost 2 lanes. I dunno who I could even call to report about that.

Edit: Tried non emerge for 15 minutes on hold and hung up. Sounds like CPS is already defunded.

----------


## Buster

> Sounds like CPS is already defunded.



hmmm.

Was it a black chair?

----------


## killramos

> hmmm.
> 
> Was it a black chair?



Chair was very white. When I called the real number and told them there was a white chair in an emergency they sent someone right away!

----------


## Buster

> Chair was very white. When I called the real number and told them there was a white chair in an emergency they sent someone right away!



Lolol

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

This is going to sound super uppity suburban... but people that buy houses and then take absolutely no care of their lawn or actively make it look like shit.

One of my neighbours arrived three years ago (upgraded from a condo). They have yet to buy a lawnmower - instead, every month or two the grass (well, mostly weeds, but who's counting) gets really high, so he borrows a string trimmer from his friend and just goes _fucking ham_ on the front lawn. The only spot he doesn't rip down to patchy dirt is the "flower bed" in the middle, which is actually a bunch of flowering weeds he dug out of the alleyway and replanted in the middle of his lawn with some bricks around them. Hey, I guess they're technically perennials.

I'm not expecting people to have golf-green lawns by any means, but some folks seem to put in _extra effort_ to make their yard look like total dogshit.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When an executive skips a meeting, and then you have a "follow-up" meeting, but the executive shows up to that one, and you end up rehashing every single things you worked on last time, rednering the first meeting completely useless. 

I can live with the time-zone difficulties that mean I'm in video meetings at 9PM at night. But FFS, I'd like to feel like the meeting accomplishes something.

----------


## killramos

> When an executive skips a meeting, and then you have a "follow-up" meeting, but the executive shows up to that one, and you end up rehashing every single things you worked on last time, rednering the first meeting completely useless. 
> 
> I can live with the time-zone difficulties that mean I'm in video meetings at 9PM at night. But FFS, I'd like to feel like the meeting accomplishes something.



I have the same pet peeve, except instead of executives it’s with people irrelevant to the outcome or project who you invited to avoid them feeling left out.

----------


## bjstare

> I have the same pet peeve, except instead of executives it’s with people irrelevant to the outcome or project who you invited to avoid them feeling left out.



That’s why you send an email with a few summary bullet points to the person so they feel included. Tell them you’re happy to have a chat if they have any questions. 9/10 times they don’t even want any more info, and you’re in the clear since they’ve been included.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I don't mind extra people coming to a meeting, as long as they don't derail. And if they are below me on the totem pole, I can keep em quiet enough.

----------


## speedog

I am so grateful that those types of meetings are not a part of my life anymore. Simpler life, happier speedog.

----------


## dirtsniffer

If I could count on people to not make up a bunch of useless complications and cause me headaches I could having to go to every meeting. Getting meetings minutes? I can't even get a damn agenda.

100% valid pet peeve.


I'll add a new one. Engineers who much prefer to get caught up in insignificant details instead of focusing on delivery and the big picture. I say engineers cause I am one, I am sure it's a personality trait in other professions as well.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I am an Engineer, and I would agree in my career I've had more problems with Engineers than all other titles and roles combined.

----------


## Disoblige

> I am an Engineer, and I would agree in my career I've had more problems with Engineers than all other titles and roles combined.



That's because the majority of the profession thinks being an engineer is strictly a technical realm and make excuses on how it's totally OK they are deficient in other departments "because I am an engineer".

Oh, my chicken scratch? Yes, because I am an engineer.
Oh, my disorganized nature? Yeah... I'm an engineer.
Oh, my inability to reply back to e-mails promptly or at all? I'm an engineer.
Oh, my whiny attitude on work that should be done by someone else? _*waves pinky ring*_, that's right, I'm an engineer.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I cannot disagree.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I am an Engineer, and I would agree in my career I've had more problems with Engineers than all other titles and roles combined.



The only other more problematic group of people is the Building Standards department in "your City goes here". Especially their "I couldn't cut it in a real firm so I god complex as much as my Unionized work hours allow" Engineers (in training).

----------


## killramos

> That’s why you send an email with a few summary bullet points to the person so they feel included. Tell them you’re happy to have a chat if they have any questions. 9/10 times they don’t even want any more info, and you’re in the clear since they’ve been included.



Were it so easy.

Attendance bloat is the bain of my existence lately, compounded by stupid covid meeting room count restrictions (ie people taking up physical space that could be used for contributing members of the team, when they could just as easily listen from their office while they play candy crush).

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Choo choo train engineer?

----------


## killramos

> Choo choo train engineer?



Way more interesting than “real” engineering

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Way more interesting than “real” engineering



+1. I tried like hell to get into railroading. Had to settle for petroluem engineering.

----------


## killramos

> +1. I tried like hell to get into railroading. Had to settle for petroluem engineering.



Went to school with someone who is in management at CP. Everyone there management exempt is trained to drive the trains as a union busting tactic and they all get on the rails to maintain competency periodically.

Sounded awesome haha.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Choo choo train engineers drive rail cars. Petroleum engineers make petroleum jelly?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Choo choo train engineers drive rail cars. Petroleum engineers make petroleum jelly?



Yes.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Yes.



Are you jelly?

----------


## killramos

> Are you jelly?



Look up 4 slides

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Are you jelly?



Mad jelly, bro, but not mad bro.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Look up 4 slides



I'm so confused.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Which jelly is the best jelly?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Which jelly is the best jelly?



K, Y are you asking?

----------


## MalibuStacy

> K, Y are you asking?



I see what you did there

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> K, Y are you asking?



Believe it or not I'm not allowed to rep you again yet.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Believe it or not I'm not allowed to rep you again yet.



Easy fix. Go here: https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/412...9s-going-viral
And NegRep the OP. That helps to "spread some around" and speed up your chances of being able to +Rep someone deserving, that much sooner.
#TheMoreYouKnow

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Neg rep a mod for double rep power.

----------


## AndyL

Speaking of engineer types  :ROFL!:  

Engineers who can't explain the math  :Smilie: 

A friend's been trying to help me with a project - involves a strut braced beam. This shear and bending moment diagram makes my head hurt and doesnt explain a thing to me.

----------


## bjstare

> Went to school with someone who is in management at CP. Everyone there management exempt is trained to drive the trains as a union busting tactic and they all get on the rails to maintain competency periodically.
> 
> Sounded awesome haha.



That does sound awesome. I've heard nothing but bad things about working for them though.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I was told by a railroad employee that the trains have space for a microwave and a moving port-a-potty in the cabin. That is not very enticing to me.

----------


## killramos

> I was told by a railroad employee that the trains have space for a microwave and a moving port-a-potty in the cabin. That is not very enticing to me.



That’s got to be pretty comparable to your moms basement no?

I guess a portapotty gets in the way of your bread winning by cleaning toilets...

- - - Updated - - -




> That does sound awesome. I've heard nothing but bad things about working for them though.



Yea it’s not high up on my list, but driving a train sounds like a refreshing change of pace sometimes.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Yea its not high up on my list, but driving a train sounds like a refreshing change of pace sometimes.



There used to be a guy on 780Tunerz who was a choo-choo driver and he posted piles of these *incredible* pictures of all the landscapes he saw.
That's all gone when they for some moron reason literally deleted the site. Great 780 Facebook page now where I can ask "which exhaust is best?" on an eternal loop, though...

----------


## flipstah

> Speaking of engineer types  
> 
> Engineers who can't explain the math 
> 
> A friend's been trying to help me with a project - involves a strut braced beam. This shear and bending moment diagram makes my head hurt and doesnt explain a thing to me.



Engineers don't have to explain anything to you. They're engineers.

----------


## AndyL

> Engineers don't have to explain anything to you. They're engineers.



Here's beer, here's drawing and numbers... Help me make a beam that works. 

Pretty graph bunch of rays that come out of nowhere.

Ok so... What do I need? It's right in front of you. Ok but that explains nothing, I have no reference on how to read this. "you should take structurall design 101" "but that's why I have you, and bring you your preferred beer, and honestly who drinks Budweiser in Canada?" 

Ok I'm gonna help you drink this beer now, just because you're an asshole.  :ROFL!:

----------


## ercchry

> Here's beer, here's drawing and numbers... Help me make a beam that works. 
> 
> Pretty graph bunch of rays that come out of nowhere.
> 
> Ok so... What do I need? It's right in front of you. Ok but that explains nothing, I have no reference on how to read this. "you should take structurall design 101" "but that's why I have you, and bring you your preferred beer, and honestly who drinks Budweiser in Canada?" 
> 
> Ok I'm gonna help you drink this beer now, just because you're an asshole.



Strength of Materials was an awful class... I’d just build things in software and change the shapes and materials till it told me it was strong... TLDR: triangles... just use triangles

----------


## Disoblige

> Here's beer, here's drawing and numbers... Help me make a beam that works. 
> 
> Pretty graph bunch of rays that come out of nowhere.
> 
> Ok so... What do I need? It's right in front of you. Ok but that explains nothing, I have no reference on how to read this. "you should take structurall design 101" "but that's why I have you, and bring you your preferred beer, and honestly who drinks Budweiser in Canada?" 
> 
> Ok I'm gonna help you drink this beer now, just because you're an asshole.



You know what kind of engineer you got right? I am assuming a guy with no practical experience so even he is unsure how to get it done in a practical standpoint other than on a drawing.

Here is a good way to find out if an engineer is legit or not. Ask them to help you make a full bill of materials that makes sense and if he/she can't, then you know they are designing bullshit that won't work. They should also be able to explain how it all comes together and why too.

----------


## ercchry

> You know what kind of engineer you got right? I am assuming a guy with no practical experience so even he is unsure how to get it done in a practical standpoint other than on a drawing.
> 
> Here is a good way to find out if an engineer is legit or not. Ask them to help you make a full bill of materials that makes sense and if he/she can't, then you know they are designing bullshit that won't work. They should also be able to explain how it all comes together and why too.



I think you’re mixing up engineers with technicians... engineers are the ones with those rubber stamps, not the people doing... work, gross  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

> Strength of Materials was an awful class... I’d just build things in software and change the shapes and materials till it told me it was strong... TLDR: triangles... just use triangles



Pretending to be a wall street bro is one thing, but pretending to be an engineer?

 :ROFL!:

----------


## ercchry

> Pretending to be a wall street bro is one thing, but pretending to be an engineer?



Bitch please, I did structural and mechanical design design for 7 years... tech, not eng. outside eng would stamp anything that needed it... none of my buildings have fallen down... yet  :ROFL!:

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Thats got to be pretty comparable to your moms basement no?
> I guess a portapotty gets in the way of your bread winning by cleaning toilets...



Poop being sloshed around all day....too disgusting even for me.
Living in my mom's basement is how I can afford a clearance Patagonia vest.

- - - Updated - - -




> Pretending to be a wall street bro is one thing, but pretending to be an engineer?



You make it sound like engineers are a step above wall street bros. Are they? Asking for SKR.

----------


## killramos

> You make it sound like engineers are a step above wall street bros. Are they? Asking for SKR.



All I know is neither can drive a train.

----------


## killramos

> I think you’re mixing up engineers with technicians... engineers are the ones with those rubber stamps, not the people doing... work, gross



Got a list of places to avoid?  :ROFL!:

----------


## Disoblige

I thought all it takes to be a subject matter expect is to reiterate experiences from friends and/or family?

----------


## ercchry

> Got a list of places to avoid?



Classic eng... don’t you have a meeting to attend?

----------


## killramos

> Classic eng... don’t you have a meeting to attend?



If by meeting, you mean Patio, then yes lol

----------


## AndyL

> You know what kind of engineer you got right? I am assuming a guy with no practical experience so even he is unsure how to get it done in a practical standpoint other than on a drawing.
> 
> Here is a good way to find out if an engineer is legit or not. Ask them to help you make a full bill of materials that makes sense and if he/she can't, then you know they are designing bullshit that won't work. They should also be able to explain how it all comes together and why too.



 :ROFL!:  apparently the kind that likes shitty beer and supposedly designs bridges.

I do like that helius software though - It's pretty sexy. Buying a copy and getting a new PC that would run it, #lifegoals  :ROFL!: 

Now back to trying to understand this pretty picture. Or get fusion to replicate them in the FEA models

----------


## 88CRX

> This is going to sound super uppity suburban... but people that buy houses and then take absolutely no care of their lawn or actively make it look like shit.
> 
> One of my neighbours arrived three years ago (upgraded from a condo). They have yet to buy a lawnmower - instead, every month or two the grass (well, mostly weeds, but who's counting) gets really high, so he borrows a string trimmer from his friend and just goes _fucking ham_ on the front lawn. The only spot he doesn't rip down to patchy dirt is the "flower bed" in the middle, which is actually a bunch of flowering weeds he dug out of the alleyway and replanted in the middle of his lawn with some bricks around them. Hey, I guess they're technically perennials.
> 
> I'm not expecting people to have golf-green lawns by any means, but some folks seem to put in _extra effort_ to make their yard look like total dogshit.



See "Lawn Thread". My biggest pet peeve is people who neglect their property! 

Take some damn pride in it. Agree that is doesn't have to be golf course green worthy but take a little damn time and make it slightly respectable.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> apparently the kind that likes shitty beer and supposedly designs bridges.
> 
> I do like that helius software though - It's pretty sexy. Buying a copy and getting a new PC that would run it, #lifegoals 
> 
> Now back to trying to understand this pretty picture. Or get fusion to replicate them in the FEA models



The fruity shear/bending diagrams _should_ be showing the anticipated stresses. If you select a size and material that can withstand about triple that stress and you're golden.
7x if you want to be a certified Structural Engineer...

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I really need a transfer to Schulich.

----------


## speedog

Kijiji users.

If my kijiji ad says it's still for sale, then it's still for sale. If I ask you to reply back to my message with your telephone number, then do just that. If I say the price is firm, it is firm. If I say no trades then I mean no trades. If I say I won't deliver it than that actually means I won't deliver it. 

Ugh.

Overall though, I'd still say my kijiji experiences are over all good. If anything, the kijijidiots are entertaining.

----------


## SKR

> Kijiji users.
> 
> If my kijiji ad says it's still for sale, then it's still for sale. If I ask you to reply back to my message with your telephone number, then do just that. If I say the price is firm, it is firm. If I say no trades then I mean no trades. If I say I won't deliver it than that actually means I won't deliver it. 
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> Overall though, I'd still say my kijiji experiences are over all good. If anything, the kijijidiots are entertaining.



This is an ad I have up right now. I'm going to start wording all my ads like this.



On the other hand, I've gotten zero interest in it so maybe people's feelings are hurt.

----------


## gmc72

Department managers who don't respond to emails. I have been without work for a week now and have heard nothing from my manager about finding work for me. Had to send him another email today to try and figure out the next step.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Department managers who don't respond to emails. I have been without work for a week now and have heard nothing from my manager about finding work for me. Had to send him another email today to try and figure out the next step.



Good luck.

----------


## Disoblige

> Department managers who don't respond to emails. I have been without work for a week now and have heard nothing from my manager about finding work for me. Had to send him another email today to try and figure out the next step.



Call him.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Call him.



That's what old people do.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> This is an ad I have up right now. I'm going to start wording all my ads like this.
> 
> Attachment 92962
> 
> On the other hand, I've gotten zero interest in it so maybe people's feelings are hurt.



About half of the sellers I message never reply back... is it for sale? is it sold? I dunno. But I have resorted to putting zero effort into an initial message. What should someone say instead of the default is this available? Is this real? Are you real? not sure that would go over any better.

----------


## ercchry

> About half of the sellers I message never reply back... is it for sale? is it sold? I dunno. But I have resorted to putting zero effort into an initial message. What should someone say instead of the default is this available? Is this real? Are you real? not sure that would go over any better.



Perhaps “I would like to purchase your object, when and where would this be possible? Emt work?”

I dunno... but I ignore like 100% of stupid inquiries... especially sight unseen lowballs... look at object in person, if it’s not as advertised... offer less. If the price wasn’t fair to begin with, don’t bother contacting them.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> This is an ad I have up right now. I'm going to start wording all my ads like this.
> 
> Attachment 92962
> 
> On the other hand, I've gotten zero interest in it so maybe people's feelings are hurt.



I hate texting. Why would I not message when kijiji has a built in messenger?

----------


## gmc72

Tried that and there was no answer. He never seems to be in his office.

----------


## sabad66

> About half of the sellers I message never reply back... is it for sale? is it sold? I dunno. But I have resorted to putting zero effort into an initial message. What should someone say instead of the default is this available? Is this real? Are you real? not sure that would go over any better.



I just assume its available if the ad is up and go right into either asking for details or bartering on price.

Basically my first message is usually something like "hey, where in the city are you located? any issues with it/what is the condition like? would you accept $x for it"

if they don't reply then whatever, likely either its sold and they haven't taken down the ad, or they don't really care too much to put in any effort to sell it. Either way not worth wasting any more time on and just move on.

----------


## SKR

> About half of the sellers I message never reply back... is it for sale? is it sold? I dunno. But I have resorted to putting zero effort into an initial message. What should someone say instead of the default is this available? Is this real? Are you real? not sure that would go over any better.



If I'm buying I've always sent some variant of "when can I come look at it". At some point during the process we're going to have to meet, and I don't see any point in making casual conversation before that. You've got it for sale, I want to buy it, so let's get on with it. Anyone I've sold anything to usually sends something similar. I've never sold anything to "is it still available" guy.




> I hate texting. Why would I not message when kijiji has a built in messenger?



I don't know, but I don't have the app on my phone and the email account that messages go to isn't on my phone either. So unless I get on the computer regularly I don't have a way of checking messages. So if you send me a message, and I'm away from the computer all day, you'll think I'm a time waster dickhead. I understand that the issue is with me, but I'm not willing to change. I've never sold anything to anyone that didn't either call or text, so I don't feel like I'm missing out on anything by dodging messenger.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> If I'm buying I've always sent some variant of "when can I come look at it". At some point during the process we're going to have to meet, and I don't see any point in making casual conversation before that. You've got it for sale, I want to buy it, so let's get on with it. Anyone I've sold anything to usually sends something similar. I've never sold anything to "is it still available" guy.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but I don't have the app on my phone and the email account that messages go to isn't on my phone either. So unless I get on the computer regularly I don't have a way of checking messages. So if you send me a message, and I'm away from the computer all day, you'll think I'm a time waster dickhead. I understand that the issue is with me, but I'm not willing to change. I've never sold anything to anyone that didn't either call or text, so I don't feel like I'm missing out on anything by dodging messenger.



Ya but for me, I dont like giving my number out to randoms and I fucking hate talking on the phone, so I only message. The only time I dont, is if we are trying to actually get together.

----------


## SKR

> The only time I dont, is if we are trying to actually get together.



I don't understand how that's not step one of the transaction.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> I don't understand how that's not step one of the transaction.



Tin foil hat on....Because 90% of the time its people that never actually call or text me and then magically, I start getting spam calls.

I also don't give the address unless I have their phone number and until they are already in my town.

----------


## killramos

> I don't understand how that's not step one of the transaction.



Because it’s a massive waste of time for all involved.

Whether it’s lowballers or sellers with unrealistic expectations there is a lot that can be done at minimal inconvenience without running out to look at something.

----------


## SKR

> Because it’s a massive waste of time for all involved.
> 
> Whether it’s lowballers or sellers with unrealistic expectations there is a lot that can be done at minimal inconvenience without running out to look at something.



It's an easy conversation to have with the seller. "Is it fucked? Are you retarded? Can I see it?"

Having to message back and forth with someone who can't decide whether something is worth taking a chance on is a tremendous waste of time, in my books. You guys can live your lives that way if you want. I'm selling shit to people that know what they want, not people who might consider buying what I have, or something like it, sometime down the road, depending on the circumstances. What a fuckin nightmare having to deal with people like that. No thanks.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> It's an easy conversation to have with the seller. "Is it fucked? Are you retarded? Can I see it?"
> 
> Having to message back and forth with someone who can't decide whether something is worth taking a chance on is a tremendous waste of time, in my books. You guys can live your lives that way if you want. I'm selling shit to people that know what they want, not people who might consider buying what I have, or something like it, sometime down the road, depending on the circumstances. What a fuckin nightmare having to deal with people like that. No thanks.



You're telling me that you have never had tire kickers on kijiji? I call bullshit.

----------


## killramos

> You're telling me that you have never had tire kickers on kijiji? I call bullshit.



Nah man, first pm he gets he brings me out to his house to shoot the shit for a while like he’s got nothing better to do.

You know what they say about Kijiji “first time every time”

----------


## SKR

> You're telling me that you have never had tire kickers on kijiji? I call bullshit.



Yeah and I weed those fucks out by not responding to messages. Adults who aren't afraid to talk on the phone are pretty easy to deal with.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Yeah and I weed those fucks out by not responding to messages. Adults who aren't afraid to talk on the phone are pretty easy to deal with.



Lol get the fuck outta hea. Not replying to message doesn't mean you don't get tire kickers. Those people could be potential buyers, more than likely not, but still lol

----------


## SKR

> Lol get the fuck outta hea. Not replying to message doesn't mean you don't get tire kickers. Those people could be potential buyers, more than likely not, but still lol



I don't know what to tell you. People who text, and especially people who call, are more serious and motivated, in my experience. Maybe I'm missing out on buyers by ignoring messages but I've never once had replying to a message pay off. I know I've scooped people by calling rather than sending messages too. Three of the trucks I've bought in the last five years, I got them because I went to the front of the line by calling and setting a time to meet right away.

Edit: For a guy who doesn't have time to run to the computer to respond to Kijiji messages I sure have a lot of time to fuck around and post here.

----------


## ShermanEF9

When you ask a co worker for help on an item, and instead of addressing it right away, they do everything in their power to push it to monday, despite this being a high visibility issue, strictly because its friday.

I ended up dealing with it myself, even though I was already in the middle of something else.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Most co-workers suck. I can't wait to unprofessionally retire myself.

----------


## speedog

Cooking/recipe web sites that are loaded with advertisements, pop up auto playing videos and also make you scroll through ridiculous amounts of dribble to get to the actual recipe/ingredient list. I really DGAF if your neighbor's third best friend's sister-in-law's aunt's niece thought they were the best thing since sliced bread and I don't want to scroll through pages of you telling me that - I just want to see the recipe/ingredients.

----------


## SKR

Fuckin youtube dickheads with thumbnails like these. Who wants to watch anything made by a fuckin douchebag that looks like this?

----------


## adam c

Donut is entertaining

----------


## SKR

> Donut is entertaining



Cutting his dumb yellow hair with a lawnmower would be entertaining.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Fuckin youtube dickheads with thumbnails like these. Who wants to watch anything made by a fuckin douchebag that looks like this?



I noticed a LOT of video thumbnails are looking like this these days. It definitely doesn't make me want to click, but then, I'm not their target demographic either.

It almost makes me miss the old days when they would use that 1/2 second of cleavage that was buried somewhere in the video as the thumbnail.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> When you ask a co worker for help on an item, and instead of addressing it right away, they do everything in their power to push it to monday, despite this being a high visibility issue, strictly because its friday.
> 
> I ended up dealing with it myself, even though I was already in the middle of something else.



People who rely on co-workers to get shit done.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> People who rely on co-workers to get shit done.



Sounds a lot like the mask controversy.

----------


## Disoblige

Douchebag Lexus driver with Cali plates parking in handicap stall in Heritage Meadows  :Guns:

----------


## ExtraSlow

People who think that leaving a fan on in a closed and empty room will "make it cooler for later."

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> People who think that leaving a fan on in a closed and empty room will "make it cooler for later."



They are not making it cooler. That is their fart room.

----------


## ExtraSlow

If you fart in every room, then you win.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> If you fart in every room, then you win.



What a rude thing to do. I am lactose intolerant and the first thing I do in foreign territory is scout for a fart room.

----------


## speedog

> If you fart in every room, then you win.



Nah, crop dusting at a big store in better.

----------


## adam c

The best fart room is in the car with the windows locked

Bonus points if your wife and kids are in the car with you

----------


## ExtraSlow

> The best fart room is in the car with the windows locked
> 
> Bonus points if your wife and kids are in the car with you



Assert your dominance.

----------


## adam c

> Assert your dominance.



Dominance has been asserted

----------


## beyond_ban

> The best fart room is in the car with the windows locked
> 
> Bonus points if your wife and kids are in the car with you



Nothing quite like leaving one behind when you run into a gas station or something and then you accidentally nuke yourself upon reentry.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

When you sell a car and the next X weeks the buyer keeps asking you questions that they can either research themselves or you answered before sale.

----------


## bjstare

> When you sell a car and the next X weeks the buyer keeps asking you questions that they can either research themselves or you answered before sale.



“New phone, who dis”

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> When you sell a car and the next X weeks the buyer keeps asking you questions that they can either research themselves or you answered before sale.



I ignored one about 4 months after the sale. "Hey. Where can I find..." Thus the policy to only sell to attractive people.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When the fan960 doesn't post the podcast of the morning show. Makes me ExtraSad.

----------


## speedog

People who don't get up to speed when merging onto Deerfoot - you should not be merging at 60-80kph. You have a long enough merge lane to get up to 100kph so just do it.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> When the fan960 doesn't post the podcast of the morning show. Makes me ExtraSad.



How do you have time to listen to anything other than Phil?

----------


## adam c

> How do you have time to listen to anything other than Phil?



Phil reference

A couple Gen Zs discover Phil
https://youtu.be/0l3-iufiywU

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Phil reference
> 
> A couple Gen Zs discover Phil
> https://youtu.be/0l3-iufiywU



It is already in the best music of all time thread.

----------


## killramos

> People who don't get up to speed when merging onto Deerfoot - you should not be merging at 60-80kph. You have a long enough merge lane to get up to 100kph so just do it.



Need a solid 400HP to merge at highway speeds.

----------


## vengie

> When you sell a car and the next X weeks the buyer keeps asking you questions that they can either research themselves or you answered before sale.



I had a guy contact me 7 months after I sold him my B7 S4 and he ran it out of oil asking for help with Audi Canada...
It was a very quick phone call.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> I had a guy contact me 7 months after I sold him my B7 S4 and he ran it out of oil asking for help with Audi Canada...
> It was a very quick phone call.



I dropped of the last of the parts that went with the car in Edmonton yesterday and have blocked his number now. He changed the oil at 300km when I told him all fluids are super fresh and gave him reciepts /face palm

----------


## ExtraSlow

Reading patents, and on a related note, scumbags who knowingly infringe on patents thinking that you won't sue them. I didn't want to be a lawyer, that's why I didn't go to law school, but fuck me, I'm getting a lot of education on how that shit works this year, and I'm pissed off about it. 
I may have to go back to grumpycat avatar if this continues.

----------


## flipstah

When I ask on Kijiji for better photos of a bike and send me blurry photos and some where the bike is hidden in the shadows. 

Yes, that is a bike. What color? Who the fuck knows  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm looking forward to selling two vehicles on Kijiji soon. What a gongshow.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> I'm looking forward to selling two vehicles on Kijiji soon. What a gongshow.



I'm sorry. I didn't see your "What ultimate car should I buy?" thread.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I'm sorry. I didn't see your "What ultimate car should I buy?" thread.



I don't think I've been that secretive, but I already know what "ultimate car" I'm buying. Will post pics when it's home.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> I don't think I've been that secretive, but I already know what "ultimate car" I'm buying. Will post pics when it's home.



Obviously a Trackhawk. Perhaps a Mustang. A MustangHawk?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Obviously a Trackhawk. Perhaps a Mustang. A MustangHawk?



you are very close.  :thumbs up:

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> you are very close.



A HawkMustang! OMG! I am petroleum jelly.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

I hope it’s another Honda Fit.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> I hope it’s another Honda Fit.



A FitMustangHawk.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I hope its another Honda Fit.



He'll need more than one to tow his trailer. Maybe 4? One for each family member, and they pull the trailer like a horse carriage.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> Reading patents, and on a related note, scumbags who knowingly infringe on patents thinking that you won't sue them. I didn't want to be a lawyer, that's why I didn't go to law school, but fuck me, I'm getting a lot of education on how that shit works this year, and I'm pissed off about it. 
> I may have to go back to grumpycat avatar if this continues.



We had a competitor rip off our trademarked name recently. Fun times. 

Patent infringement sucks too. As the owner you have to sue them or you lose the ability to enforce.

----------


## ExtraSlow

We are starting by sending some cease and desist letters. That's also a pretty enjoyable.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> We are starting by sending some cease and desist letters. That's also a pretty enjoyable.



I want to read some patents too. Where do I start?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I want to read some patents too. Where do I start?



Enjoy:
https://www.ic.gc.ca/opic-cipo/cpd/e...rch/basic.html
http://patft.uspto.gov/netahtml/PTO/search-adv.htm

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Enjoyment commenced.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Get in car and turn AC on. Point all vents maximum _away_ from head, face, body, arms and legs. Crank AC to 16 degC. Complain to man that AC doesn't make car cool enough.
Repeat.

----------


## sabad66

Stationary or background colours on emails.

Is it passive-aggressive if i remove the background colour on the reply?

----------


## bjstare

> Stationary or background colours on emails.



This is super unprofessional haha. I haven’t seen an email like this in quite a while, come to think of it.

----------


## Disoblige

> This is super unprofessional haha. I haven’t seen an email like this in quite a while, come to think of it.



I've seen this 4 times in my entire career who I dealt with frequently, and it was annoying. All were similar types of people, but varying in age.

Also on that note, people who use weird looking fonts and colors in a professional work e-mail account. This isn't fucking MSN Messenger.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Comic Sans Serif is not weird. It is one of my defaults.

----------


## Disoblige

*True.*

----------


## max_boost

> Comic Sans Serif is not weird. It is one of my defaults.



 That was my go to on ICQ back in the day

----------


## ExtraSlow

> That was my go to on ICQ back in the day



Oh man I loved ICQ for a few years.

----------


## Buster

My wife is currently eating rice crackers in bed.

Is this grounds for divorce?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> My wife is currently eating rice crackers in bed.
> 
> Is this grounds for divorce?



Yes, but how much is the value of not having crumbs in bed vs the devaluation of your post divorce assets.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> My wife is currently eating rice crackers in bed.
> 
> Is this grounds for divorce?



For 
@nzwasp
? no. For 
@Buster
? Probably.

----------


## nzwasp

> For 
> @nzwasp
> ? no. For 
> @Buster
> ? Probably.



Massive pet peeve for me too. Luckily my seperate duvet provides a barrier to foreign objects entering my side of the bed

----------


## killramos

> My wife is currently eating rice crackers in bed.
> 
> Is this grounds for divorce?



First time I read this I figured it was a very different kind of dirty.

Divorce either way.

----------


## Buster

My solution was to use my foot and my elbow to imperceptibly push her inch by inch toward the edge of the bed, until...

We have carpets, she was fine.

----------


## adam c

> My wife is currently eating rice crackers in bed.
> 
> Is this grounds for divorce?



Don’t forget in the car as well

----------


## bjstare

“Support 81” and “big red machine” clothes. So you’re too soft to be HA, but want everyone to know you think they’re cool? Have we got a tank top for you!

I guess the good news is when I see people wearing it, I immediately know I’m in the presence of a pea brained asshole and can govern myself accordingly.

----------


## flipstah

> Stationary or background colours on emails.
> 
> Is it passive-aggressive if i remove the background colour on the reply?



That's still a thing? It's stupid.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> “Support 81” and “big red machine” clothes. So you’re too soft to be HA, but want everyone to know you think they’re cool? Have we got a tank top for you!
> 
> I guess the good news is when I see people wearing it, I immediately know I’m in the presence of a pea brained asshole and can govern myself accordingly.



What's this all about? HA = Hell's Angels?

----------


## brucebanner

> What's this all about? HA = Hell's Angels?



Yes.

----------


## Disoblige

Big Red Machine?

Isn't that Kane from WWE?  :ROFL!:

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> We are starting by sending some cease and desist letters. That's also a pretty enjoyable.



 
@ExtraSlow
 I have been hanging on pins and needles over this for 8 days too long. It's also a pretty enjoyable WHAT?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Fleshlight

----------


## riander5

Fruit flies

----------


## sabad66

> That's still a thing? It's stupid.



Unfortunately yes. There are 4 people at my company that i have interacted with over my 10 years so far that have this enabled by default. Thankfully it only happens when they initiate the email and not when they reply/fwd.

----------


## suntan

> Unfortunately yes. There are 4 people at my company that i have interacted with over my 10 years so far that have this enabled by default. Thankfully it only happens when they initiate the email and not when they reply/fwd.



This is grounds for dismissal actually.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I'm not a fridge engineer, but I do know that making a drip tray that needs to tilt to come out is a horrible, horrible design.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> I'm not a fridge engineer, but I do know that making a drip tray that needs to tilt to come out is a horrible, horrible design.



Fridge Engineer: (scoffs while polishing pinky ring)

----------


## killramos

> Fridge Engineer: (scoffs while polishing pinky ring)



Pretty sure fridge engineers are like train engineers. No ring required.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Kid hasn't even had her first day yet, and we're already experiencing the shitshow that is the CBE.

June email - Your daughter will be full day Kindergarten, Tuesdays and Thursdays, but her first attendance which you are required to be there for, will be Wednesday afternoon.


Ok cool, I book Wed. afternoon off of work.

Today email - Tuesday (tomorrow) will actually be her first half day.

----------


## ExtraSlow

CBE is a wreck. Also the ATA is riling up teachers for a potential strike. It's going to be a rough fall.

----------


## killramos

> CBE is a wreck. Also the ATA is riling up teachers for a potential strike. It's going to be a rough fall.



The ATA rhetoric my wife has been getting is downright comical.

I’m enjoying sitting back and watching the world burn at this point

----------


## adam c

Last I heard there was no strike plans from ATA, has this changed?

----------


## killramos

Not as of yet. Just the same Jason Kenney is the coming of the antichrist stuff.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The ATA has been looking for a fight since before Covid19. This is just an excuse. The teachers are collateral damage, just like the kids, parents etc.

----------


## killramos

> The ATA has been looking for a fight since before Covid19. This is just an excuse. The teachers are collateral damage, just like the kids, parents etc.



When the unions get involved. Everyone loses.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Didn't Lethbridge already vote overwhelmingly in favour of a strike vote.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> When the unions get involved. Everyone loses.



False, the Union wins. And they only care about their coffers.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I like unions as much as I like intersections. 
(Snortle)

----------


## Disoblige

Special assessments due to incompetent piece of shit condo developer and previous management. Nothing but garbage, wish I could spit in the developer's face.

----------


## vengie

> Special assessments due to incompetent piece of shit condo developer and previous management. Nothing but garbage, wish I could spit in the developer's face.



Yikes... been there. What building/ developer?

----------


## speedog

> Special assessments due to incompetent piece of shit condo developer and previous management. Nothing but garbage, wish I could spit in the developer's face.



I sincerely do hope it's not the Marda Loop 4 floor wood framed condo development I installed cabinets in just over a year ago - from the day I walked in I knew that building was fucked as they a guy cutting open holes on drywall in all of the hallways and suites looking for the plates/bolts that secured the load bearing walls to the floor plates as these plates/bolts were either not there or were not large enough. Fast forward to thus summer and the building is moving so much that cabinets are pulling a inch away from the walls, door casings and more have had to be removed just to get washers/dryers into their allotted cubbyholes because the building has shifted to the point that these doors can't be opened without considerable force. Initial site super was fired because of incompetence and the next guy had to try to remedy the first guy's fuck ups.

And then there's the concrete condo building on Edmonton Trail where the floors on the west end slope 1.5" over 10 feet - cabinet guys can hide a lot of shoddy build stuff but considerably sloping floors are rather difficult to disguise.

----------


## speedog

Unlabelled electrical panels - why is this a thing in so many homes? New homes, not an issue but older homes - it's a crap shot as to which breaker is servicing what.

----------


## killramos

I found one breaker controlling 3 rooms at all different corners of the house the other day.  :ROFL!:

----------


## Disoblige

> Yikes... been there. What building/ developer?






> I sincerely do hope it's not the Marda Loop 4 floor wood framed condo development I installed cabinets in just over a year ago - from the day I walked in I knew that building was fucked as they a guy cutting open holes on drywall in all of the hallways and suites looking for the plates/bolts that secured the load bearing walls to the floor plates as these plates/bolts were either not there or were not large enough. Fast forward to thus summer and the building is moving so much that cabinets are pulling a inch away from the walls, door casings and more have had to be removed just to get washers/dryers into their allotted cubbyholes because the building has shifted to the point that these doors can't be opened without considerable force. Initial site super was fired because of incompetence and the next guy had to try to remedy the first guy's fuck ups.
> 
> And then there's the concrete condo building on Edmonton Trail where the floors on the west end slope 1.5" over 10 feet - cabinet guys can hide a lot of shoddy build stuff but considerably sloping floors are rather difficult to disguise.



Nah, large high rise east side of downtown that has have had a shit ton of problems since it was built. I would not be surprised if there are going to be more special assessments in the future.

----------


## killramos

> east side of downtown



Found the problem right there!

 :ROFL!:

----------


## Disoblige

> Found the problem right there!



Yup.
Maybe in 5-6 years the area will be more lively. For now, the only thing it has going for it is Superstore  :ROFL!:  Yip..pee...

Wish they open up a downtown T&T somewhere there so Asians can hike up all the condo prices in the neighborhood there  :Wink:

----------


## suntan

H-Mart is opening up in Vic Park. And jesus is it big. Was surprised.

Amazon changed the delivery date immediately after I bought an item. Been a while since that happened.

----------


## bjstare

I have two dogs that like to play guard dog when someone comes to the door. I also have a toddler and newborn with nap schedules all over the map; you can figure out how this might cause me headaches. As such, I disconnected and placed a sign by the doorbell, as well as put a 3x8" sign right on the door right where you would knock, that says NO KNOCK!!

You wouldn't believe how may imbeciles still knock on the door (specifically on the glass, which means they are knocking on or immediately beside the sign that says not to do so). Whenever I can, I head out there to see what 90 IQ mother fucker thinks they are special enough to warrant ignoring both signs. Today it was someone from property stars, trying to tell me my (well kept) house could use a cleaning.

----------


## sabad66

> I have two dogs that like to play guard dog when someone comes to the door. I also have a toddler and newborn with nap schedules all over the map; you can figure out how this might cause me headaches. As such, I disconnected and placed a sign by the doorbell, as well as put a 3x8" sign right on the door right where you would knock, that says NO KNOCK!!
> 
> You wouldn't believe how may imbeciles still knock on the door (specifically on the glass, which means they are knocking on or immediately beside the sign that says not to do so). Whenever I can, I head out there to see what 90 IQ mother fucker thinks they are special enough to warrant ignoring both signs. Today it was someone from property stars, trying to tell me my (well kept) house could use a cleaning.



I had the same problem but instead i just got a Nest Hello and in the settings disabled the chime. Problem solved even for the idiots that can't read.

----------


## bjstare

> I had the same problem but instead i just got a Nest Hello and in the settings disabled the chime. Problem solved even for the idiots that can't read.



Does a Nest Hello physically stop people from knocking on your door? My doorbell is disconnected, that’s not the source of the problem haha.

----------


## killramos

Foam door?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Moat

----------


## speedog

> Moat



And fire breathing dragons.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Try a different sign.

"Self-quarantine in progress, 3 Covid positive persons in this household, knock at own risk"

If they still knock, cough all over them.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I have a Ring doorbell, hooked up to a remote chime, because I'm in the basement, at the furthest point in the house from the front door. I can't hear the normal ass chime. People still insist on knocking, and then I never hear it.

----------


## sabad66

> Does a Nest Hello physically stop people from knocking on your door? My doorbell is disconnected, thats not the source of the problem haha.



Ohh I misunderstood. Thought you meant you took the doorbell off so I assumed they knocked cuz they cant see a doorbell anywhere. If you just disconnected it and left it there and they still knocked then yeah no helping you lol. Idiots gonna idiot

----------


## schurchill39

My block was essentially empty of cars last night at about 8:30pm except for maybe 2 or 3 and none of them parked close to my house. I pulled my truck around back to load a few things in it from my garage and move my kids car seat, it took maybe 20 minutes. When I pulled back around front my street was packed and I had to park about 8 houses away. What. the. fuck.

I know street parking is public parking, and in reality there is no such thing as "my spot" but it drives me absolutely wild when shit like this happens and I can't park in front of my own house. Especially because I know most of the cars are from the town house complex a block and a half away.

----------


## Disoblige

With the new H-Mart and other shops around one of my condos, the parking bullshit around there by certain crowds is just atrocious. People just parking willy nilly, one guy even parked with his hazards on in the fucking 2nd lane of the main road because all the parallel parking spots were full or too tight.

No offense but all of them so far have been the same type of people who really don't give a flying fuck about anyone else except their need to go get bbt, korean fried chicken, and visit the store. Fuck, of course I mean offense. Fuck you guys and your shitty driving abilities.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When you request input on a project during the planning phase, but receive none, so you complete the project, and the same people who had no input earlier give you pages of reasons why you have done it wrong. Fucking hell, now I'm doing it twice.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Are there any goodies in the new H Mart? Do they sell K-Pop karaoke on laser discs? Please reply promptly.

----------


## speedog

> When you request input on a project during the planning phase, but receive none, so you complete the project, and the same people who had no input earlier give you pages of reasons why you have done it wrong. Fucking hell, now I'm doing it twice.



That's probably why you're into double meat sub monies territory now and buying a new truck, you're a valuable asset and in return, are now being handsomely compensated. 

#redknobswillmatter

----------


## ExtraSlow

Hah, no double meat money yet. Maybe 2021.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> When you request input on a project during the planning phase, but receive none, so you complete the project, and the same people who had no input earlier give you pages of reasons why you have done it wrong. Fucking hell, now I'm doing it twice.



Be an hourly worker.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Genius. That's the way to double meat land.

----------


## suntan

> My block was essentially empty of cars last night at about 8:30pm except for maybe 2 or 3 and none of them parked close to my house. I pulled my truck around back to load a few things in it from my garage and move my kids car seat, it took maybe 20 minutes. When I pulled back around front my street was packed and I had to park about 8 houses away. What. the. fuck.
> 
> I know street parking is public parking, and in reality there is no such thing as "my spot" but it drives me absolutely wild when shit like this happens and I can't park in front of my own house. Especially because I know most of the cars are from the town house complex a block and a half away.



Excuse me, but have you seen how small our eyes are? WTF are you expecting? It's a miracle we can even go down a road straight.

----------


## brucebanner

> I know street parking is public parking, and in reality there is no such thing as "my spot" but it drives me absolutely wild when shit like this happens and I can't park in front of my own house. Especially because I know most of the cars are from the town house complex a block and a half away.



A few years ago when we still lived in a townhouse with rear parking that mostly no one used, everyone generally street parked. Our neighbor left a note on my wife's vehicle complaining that she had parked in her spot. I had to have a direct conversation with said neighbor that her spot was in the rear, not any of the street parking. 

I'll agree, it's always best when you get to park in front of your house but it isn't anyone's spot.

----------


## speedog

60 foot wide lots for the win with a bonus of more parking in the garage out back. Hell, my back door neighbor parks his motorhome in his backyard plus they've still got an extra parking pad in the rear and a double garage as well and room to park another vehicle behind his garage. All said and done between his 60 for frontage and what he's got in the back, park 8 vehicles on or added to to his property. Another senior across from us has a corner lot and she's good for 140 feet of curb side parking and that's in addition to her 4 spots in her garage and on pads on her property.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Place I grew up in was like this. Coukd park a dozen cars around the property. Old neighborhoods are the best.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Old neighborhoods have haven't been gentrified into higher density are the best of the best.

----------


## suntan

> Old neighborhoods have haven't been gentrified into higher density are the best of the best.



Druh Farrell just woke up in a cold sweat.

----------


## Disoblige

Modified Juke drivers on Deerfoot. Blech.

Tries to drive douchey but without the HP to do so.

Just ends up almost getting rear ended everytime they weave through traffic  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

When Apple Music suggests me the radio edit version of albums by default...

----------


## speedog

Three today...

One, if you're driving up a hill into the sunrise use your visor or one hand to block the sun - slamming on your brakes and coming to a screeching halt isn't going to make the sun go away.

Two, if the big ass Suburban/Yukon XL loaded with tools can stop for a red light then your sporty little car should be able to as well.

Three, if a full sized truck can fit through a spot in order to make a RH turn then your obviously much smaller whatever will easily fit through the same spot.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Running out of gas on Deerfoot during rush hour, on my way to fill up.  :ROFL!: 

Third time my life I've run out of fuel. Stupid inaccurate Mercedes fuel economy reading.

----------


## killramos

Yea that totally sounds like Mercedes fault lol

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Yea that totally sounds like Mercedes fault lol



I was riding the line for sure, and I knew it, lol. Was supposed to have 35km left though.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

You are going to do just fine when you transition to an EV in the future.

----------


## ercchry

> When Apple Music suggests me the radio edit version of albums by default...



Got to get off of rurrjurrs moms account to remove them parental controls

----------


## ExtraSlow

How damned loud the Kijiji messaging notification is! It seems to run a max volume of no matter what the phone is set at. Was this was on my last few phones too. Ugh.

----------


## killramos

Realizing that you have 1 severed cable on 1 port of your patch panel, in the middle of your rack.

That was fun to fix.

----------


## Buster

when people refer to themselves as "mom" and "dad" of their pets.

----------


## killramos

I forgot my biggest pet peeve.

Spawn

----------


## Buster

> I forgot my biggest pet peeve.
> 
> Spawn



mine too

----------


## dirtsniffer

> when people refer to themselves as "mom" and "dad" of their pets.



Grinds my gears as well.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I'm actually ok with that, because if calling themselves mom/dad satisfies their biological need to actually procreate, it removes some unneeded genes from the pool.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I don't have a pet but is Auntie and Uncle cool?

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> when people refer to themselves as "mom" and "dad" of their pets.



These people are morons.

No, they aren't your children. No, they aren't equal to humans. Yes, you're an idiot.

----------


## adam c

> when people refer to themselves as "mom" and "dad" of their pets.



I knew someone, who's wife got mad at him, for not celebrating mothers day, they have 0 children and 1 dog

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> These people are morons.
> 
> No, they aren't your children. No, they aren't equal to humans. Yes, you're an idiot.



"But muh #FurrBabiezz livez matterz!!!"

*Then straight to the community Facebook page to ask if anyone has seen her cat that got away for the third time this month due to her negligent whore lifestyle.

LoL!!

----------


## Buster

We had coyotes taking down people's cats this summer right in the community. Fucking heroes those things.

I'm on Team Coyote.

----------


## ercchry

Only one I use is “grandma” ...as it relieves the pressure of actually producing grandchildren for her

----------


## dirtsniffer

had a buddy of mine tell me he was going on a family trip... With his wife and dog.

Had a coworker say it and thought about telling them that's stupid, decided against it and later found out they have tried to have kids but haven't been able to.. So I guess we shouldn't be so critical (in some cases)

----------


## killramos

Getting a dog or a cat is likely a far better life decision than having kids.

People make bad choices all the time, getting uppity about it seems like a bad use of my time.

----------


## Buster

> Getting a dog or a cat is likely a far better life decision than having kids.
> 
> People make bad choices all the time, getting uppity about it seems like a bad use of my time.



Every decision is better than having kids.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Every decision is better than having kids.



QFT. My pet peeve is people who have kids by accident and then try to rewrite history and claim "it was the best decision we ever made." Like, no Susan, you just got drunk at stampede and forgot to pull out the cherry flavoured condom.

----------


## Disoblige

> I forgot my biggest pet peeve.
> 
> Spawn



what's wrong with Spawn? Amazing hero that should have been more popular.

----------


## killramos

> what's wrong with Spawn? Amazing hero that should have been more popular.



Then they should have named him after something more interesting

----------


## Tik-Tok

> what's wrong with Spawn? Amazing hero that should have been more popular.



Yeah, why isn't Spawn being promoted more with all this corporate BLM shit.

----------


## speedog

> I forgot my biggest pet peeve.
> 
> Spawn



You are spawn, no?

Or were you hatched?

----------


## killramos

Boomers who have too many spawn are at least as bad

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Prawns are yummy.

----------


## ExtraSlow

My cellphone receives work emails up to 5 full minutes before my work laptop.

----------


## AndyL

Y'know what really grinds my gears?

We're in the middle of a pandemic, there are zombies walking around downtown high river. 

But "closed set" "they're actors" "you're not allowed to hit people with bats"...

Fuck you! Me and lucille want to crack skulls, she told me so!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

The insistence of the 50+ iPhone user crowd that you need to hand them your Samsung device so they "can see it good".

100% of the time, their ape fingers touch the screen and irreparably shift the image or app to something else. This is somehow also my fault even though I tried to show it to them by holding my phone, all by myself.

----------


## 01RedDX

.

----------


## Disoblige

> Kijiji item: $80
> 
> "I can take it today for $50"
> 
> "I can do $60"
> 
> "OK what's your address?"
> 
> Full address is in the ad but whatever, I send address.
> ...



LMAO, nice.

Here is my recent transaction:
- I was selling a new $5 sign on Kijiji.
- Was offered $2 at 10:30 pm at night, I declined saying it costs $20 new and mentioned I likely won't respond as I'm going to sleep now (out of courtesy in case they thought I was ghosting them)
- Buyer continues to message repeatedly an hour further into the night (since the person couldn't type a sentence without entering a few words at a time); they said they would be OK with $5 and wanted to meet tomorrow.
- In the morning, I messaged the buyer okay, we can meet after I was done work.
- She calls me at work 2 hours before the confirmed meet up and I didn't pick up because I was busy.
- During pick-up, she (young girl in her late 20s/early 30s most likely) scrambles around her purse and rummages up a couple loonies and still asks if I can do $2 while her husband waits outside standing next to his SUV.
- I was pretty close to just giving it to her for free because I felt embarrassed for her at the whole situation, but also mad that someone would waste both of our time like this.
- She rummages more for another 30 seconds pretending to find cash and manages to come up with $4, and said if that was OK?
- I didn't want to waste any more time so I said OK so I could get the fuck out of there already.

Fuck, lol. All that for 4 dirty loonies.  :facepalm:

----------


## bjstare

If something is worth under $50, I’d rather throw it in the trash than sell it on Kijiji.

----------


## Disoblige

> If something is worth under $50, I’d rather throw it in the trash than sell it on Kijiji.



amen

----------


## dirtsniffer

I've bought and sold a bunch of baby/toddler gear by just using 'bins'. Maybe it's easier because of how much this group of people does it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Bin or free giveaway on the doorstep for cheap shit. I don't want to meet anyone buying a $5 item.

----------


## mr2mike

> Bin or free giveaway on the doorstep for cheap shit. I don't want to meet anyone buying a $5 item.






> My cellphone receives work emails up to 5 full minutes before my work laptop.



FS: Cellphone that gets work emails in seconds. Asking $5obo

----------


## suntan

> My cellphone receives work emails up to 5 full minutes before my work laptop.



Ha, my Outlook does that too.

----------


## flipstah

> Y'know what really grinds my gears?
> 
> We're in the middle of a pandemic, there are zombies walking around downtown high river. 
> 
> But "closed set" "they're actors" "you're not allowed to hit people with bats"...
> 
> Fuck you! Me and lucille want to crack skulls, she told me so!



Jeez... LUCILLE AND I.

----------


## AndyL

> Jeez... LUCILLE AND I.



My engrish more gooder enuf.  :ROFL!:

----------


## flipstah

> My engrish more gooder enuf.



Normally, IDGAF but we're in the pet peeves thread  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

3m hook that tears your drywall.

----------


## Darell_n

People that can’t creep along at 10 km/h in a construction zone without rear ending the work truck in front of them. Fortunately my hitch mounted step bumper trumps plastic car grill.

----------


## Darell_n

Also the privileged Lexus owner that proceeded to drive around the barricades to pass backed up traffic at least 4 times in the west Glenmore construction zone.

----------


## killramos

> 3m hook that tears your drywall.



“Won’t damage your paint”

My wife really likes to point me to those labels when I tell her not to glue things to the wall.

----------


## ExtraSlow

We have hundreds of the 3m hooks, and they are mostly good, but, not 100 %.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> We have hundreds of the 3m hooks, and they are mostly good, but, not 100 %.



Same experience as the magnums.

----------


## lilmira

People driving 40 in a 50 zone, continue to drive at 40 in a playground zone. I think they just drive at 40 and ignore the outside world.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

> People driving 40 in a 50 zone, continue to drive at 40 in a playground zone. I think they just drive at 40 and ignore the outside world.



This just sounds like driving through Cranston.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When someone gets laid off, and then the company that laid them off isn't even helpful with shit like getting their belonging out of the old office, or getting an ROE to them on time and things like that. FFS, if you aren't paying them, at least don't make it an extra hassle.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> When someone gets laid off, and then the company that laid them off isn't even helpful with shit like getting their belonging out of the old office, or getting an ROE to them on time and things like that. FFS, if you aren't paying them, at least don't make it an extra hassle.



Does that mean that you are selling your truck again?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Hah, no not me, at least not yet anyway. A friend of mine.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Management by wandering around - AKA "MBWA"
I do believe in the benefits of serendipity, but I also believe in the benefits of planning and scheduling important things. Waiting until you "just happen" to run into me, to have an important time sensitive discussion, doesn't seem productive.

----------


## sabad66

> 3m hook that tears your drywall.



Is that one of the Command hooks? You’re supposed to pull the thing directly downward to avoid this from happening. I made the same mistake before until I RTFM and they work great when you actually do it right.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Is that one of the Command hooks? You’re supposed to pull the thing directly downward to avoid this from happening. I made the same mistake before until I RTFM and they work great when you actually do it right.



I wasn't trying to remove it though. I assume the kids put something too heavy on it, or the wife, and it tore out. I'm installing a hook screwed into the studs in that location for future improperly heavy loads.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Management by wandering around - AKA "MBWA"
> I do believe in the benefits of serendipity, but I also believe in the benefits of planning and scheduling important things. Waiting until you "just happen" to run into me, to have an important time sensitive discussion, doesn't seem productive.



You should be in a YouTube sitcom called "Leave it to Peever". You'll never have to work again.

(this is sincere, I want it to be a thing)

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> I wasn't trying to remove it though. I assume the kids put something too heavy on it, or the wife, and it tore out.



You need to get to the bottom of this.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> You should be in a YouTube sitcom called "Leave it to Peever". You'll never have to work again.
> 
> (this is sincere, I want it to be a thing)



I'm starting a YouTube channel. Become a influencer.

----------


## suntan

> I'm starting a YouTube channel. Become a influencer.



I look forward to your OnlyFans page.

----------


## flipstah

> I look forward to your OnlyFans page.



Oh baby sign me up

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Flies everywhere for no reason.



"We've got flies all over the fuckin place! Get out of here, you fuckin flies!"

----------


## SKR

Podcasters that talk about when their next episode is going to "drop". You're not a rap star, fuck head.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

When a glitch in the matrix reveals so much at once it can be a little overwhelming.

----------


## SKR

I wanted to get on the winning team.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> I wanted to get on the winning team.



You were always on the hyunhing team.

----------


## SKR

> You were always on the hyunhing team.



That's elite company. I think for most people I'm on their ignore list.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Skids over the age of 12 who wear their $40 necklace on the outside of their t-shirts.

----------


## killramos

> Skids over the age of 12 who wear their $40 necklace on the outside of their t-shirts.



I don’t get it?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I dont get it?



I don't like posers rocking my look.
I'm awesome when I do it,

and everyone biting on my look are just haters.

----------


## killramos

Ah. You were talking about dudes.

I would say dudes of all ages with necklaces is a bad sign.

----------


## SKR

This fuckin asshole.




I think he's on a few channels, but this is the only one I care to look for right now. He's got all kinds of interesting-looking videos, including this one that I was tricked into watching, thinking that a video about the Pan-American Highway might show some interesting clips, or at least still shots, of various points along the trip. The video is almost 22 minutes long, and a total of about 40 seconds is actual images of the route. The rest is a shot of his face talking about the highway. He's an asshole, and I hate him.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

You're right ExtraSKR, I want to punch him in the urethra immediately.

----------


## SKR

It bothered me so much I downloaded the video, put it in my editor and cut everything out that wasn't a picture or video of the highway, or at least something near the highway. The original video is 21:56 long, with his dumb face and 90 seconds or so of maps removed it's only 4:36.



What a fuckin loser.

----------


## bjstare

> It bothered me so much I downloaded the video, put it in my editor and cut everything out that wasn't a picture or video of the highway, or at least something near the highway. The original video is 21:56 long, with his dumb face and 90 seconds or so of maps removed it's only 4:36.
> 
> What a fuckin loser.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> It bothered me so much I downloaded the video, put it in my editor and cut everything out that wasn't a picture or video of the highway, or at least something near the highway. The original video is 21:56 long, with his dumb face and 90 seconds or so of maps removed it's only 4:36.
> 
> What a fuckin loser.



Exactly what my friend used to do with softcore porn VHS tapes back in the day.

----------


## Strider

"the COVID"
not COVID... "_the_ COVID"

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> "the COVID"
> not COVID... "_the_ COVID"



We call it the corvid.  :dunno:

----------


## sabad66

When you really want to start embracing MS Teams at work, especially since it works really well with external partners. But you have a few team members from India and for whatever reason they aren't allowed to use it there so you have to fall back to Skype and back to external partners saying "we can't get screen share working with Skype"  :Bang Head:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> When you really want to start embracing MS Teams at work, especially since it works really well with external partners. But you have a few team members from India and for whatever reason they aren't allowed to use it there so you have to fall back to Skype and back to external partners saying "we can't get screen share working with Skype"



Hah, yeah, I have coworkers in Dubai and China and USA. There is no software that plays well in all those places because of state control of internet infrastructure. It's a nightmare.

----------


## sabad66

Authoritarian governments really hate encryption. Hell, even the US/Canadian gov't hate it, but at least they don't hate it enough to block any software that uses it.

----------


## Buster

> This fuckin asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's on a few channels, but this is the only one I care to look for right now. He's got all kinds of interesting-looking videos, including this one that I was tricked into watching, thinking that a video about the Pan-American Highway might show some interesting clips, or at least still shots, of various points along the trip. The video is almost 22 minutes long, and a total of about 40 seconds is actual images of the route. The rest is a shot of his face talking about the highway. He's an asshole, and I hate him.



You can tell the good youtubers from the wannabes by whether or not they have actual sponsors, or just have a /shitty-product-referral-link as their "sponsor".

----------


## killramos

Isn’t Skype and Teams the same shit different front end interface?

My pet peeve for the week, people who think that blowing all the leaves off their lawn onto the street is accomplishing anything.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> My pet peeve for the week, people who think that blowing all the leaves off their lawn onto the street is accomplishing anything.



I dunno, it kind of sounds like mission accomplished haha

----------


## killramos

> I dunno, it kind of sounds like mission accomplished haha



If you aren’t going to get rid of the leaves why bother blowing them around at all.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Maybe they just want to peeve you. They're peeving Toms.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The headache I get from reading patents, and preparing cease and desist letters.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Direct Energy Regulated Services for asking every time if I want to use that credit card they have saved on file to pay my current bill.
That card has been dead for 8 years. 
No option to wipe off that card from my file.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When someone uses the word immunity in the Covid thread, and you want to post the lethal weapon GIF, and it turns out it needs to be a series of three gifs to have the whole scene, and you find them, but when you try to post them they are in an invalid format. So all the joy is drained from the moment. 
Fuck.

----------


## ercchry

> Direct Energy Regulated Services for asking every time if I want to use that credit card they have saved on file to pay my current bill.
> That card has been dead for 8 years. 
> No option to wipe off that card from my file.



Should probably drop a threat of violating PIPA during the conversation

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Should probably drop a threat of violating PIPA during the conversation



I would! But it's an automated system!

----------


## ExtraSlow

people who take conference calls and are doing dishes at the same time. For fucks sake if you haven't figured out how to mute your mic by this stage, you should probably be fired for incompetence.

----------


## Tik-Tok

At a drive-thru, when a person gets their order, and proceeds to drive 5' ahead, then stops and rifles through their food to check that their order is right.

Everyone behind them had now moved forward, so there's zero chance of them backing up if the order is wrong, and they are only preventing the next person from getting their food.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> people who take conference calls and are doing dishes at the same time. For fucks sake if you haven't figured out how to mute your mic by this stage, you should probably be fired for incompetence.



Yeah, I have a guy on our team like that. He was running taps, humming, chewing, etc. When he burped into his mic loud enough I could taste it, I had to finally call him out on it. And this was just a couple weeks ago.

----------


## sabad66

Every single fucking website on the god damn internet with the cookie disclaimer. Fuck whatever law made this a standard thing. I wouldn’t mind that much if it “remembered” that I previously accepted, but seems like I have to click the OK/Agree button every time I visit certain websites

----------


## killramos

> Every single fucking website on the god damn internet with the cookie disclaimer. Fuck whatever law made this a standard thing. I wouldn’t mind that much if it “remembered” that I previously accepted, but seems like I have to click the OK/Agree button every time I visit certain websites



Have you met GDPR compliance?

----------


## bjstare

> Yeah, I have a guy on our team like that. He was running taps, humming, chewing, etc. When he burped into his mic loud enough I could taste it, I had to finally call him out on it. And this was just a couple weeks ago.



Some idiot let out a loud burp on a call with hundreds of people, during the middle of some material being delivered by one of our managing partners. Just can’t fix stupid.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I have a new pet peeve. My work laptop has something wrong with the built-in microphone, so if I'm not using headphones, nobody can hear me. Figured that out as I was trying to present to my bosses on a day my headphones were not in the same building. FML.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I have a new pet peeve. My work laptop has something wrong with the built-in microphone, so if I'm not using headphones, nobody can hear me. Figured that out as I was trying to present to my bosses on a day my headphones were not in the same building. FML.



Did you try burping?

----------


## dirtsniffer

I use a jabra speaker mike combo for my laptop. Also has bluetooth for my phone and a button to answer calls as well as skype / teams call. Basically a nice hub for all types of calls. Much better microphone and speaker compared to the laptop as well

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I use a jabra speaker mike combo for my laptop. Also has bluetooth for my phone and a button to answer calls as well as skype / teams call. Basically a nice hub for all types of calls. Much better microphone and speaker compared to the laptop as well



#MeToo. It's the tits.

Do you find that sometimes the mute button on Teams doesn't activate the red "mute lights" on the Jabra while the mute button on the Jabra does? But only sometimes??

----------


## dirtsniffer

Definitely always double check on the teams window before I burp. Dont need to be that guy haha. 

Seems like its getting better over time as they improve teams. Back when we used Skype it was perfect so hopefully it gets there over time.

----------


## SKR

I hate when retards post in the corvid science thread.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I hate when retards post in the corvid science thread.



_You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later._
This.
Ne pas le feed le Troll.

----------


## vengie

This one grind my gears as more and more people are coming back to the office.
But its nearly impossible to have a nice relaxing morning poop anymore.

Some dickhead who drinks too much coffee or eats like shit always comes running in and explodes their asshole while I try to read my nice morning article now.
Its close to 80% of the time.

Savages.  :Guns:

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Bring it up with HR. It's your office's fault for not having a one pooper per bathroom policy.

----------


## SKR

It's bullshit that you have to prove you're qualified when applying for jobs. You need to hire someone, and given enough time I'll probably be able to figure out how to do it. That should be good enough.

----------


## jwslam

> It's bullshit that you have to prove you're qualified when applying for jobs. You need to hire someone, and given enough time I'll probably be able to figure out how to do it. That should be good enough.



I had a 90minute technical skills interview before even getting to the 60minute HR interview...

----------


## SKR

> I had a 90minute technical skills interview before even getting to the 60minute HR interview...



I had to leave what amounts to a series of voicemails. I was allowed 30 seconds to read the question, and then 4 minutes to record a video of me answering. 9 questions total. I don't know how to talk that long with no feedback. I hate having to talk to some HR person that has no idea what a job actually is outside of their office. Just let me talk to the guy I'd be working for.

I had another one of these not-a-real-interview interviews, and I'm looking at the text right now and it says "what is the minimum hourly rate you would be willing to accept?" I'm not getting into an auction with myself. Just start off paying me whatever you paid the last guy, and then we'll go from there.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> I had to leave what amounts to a series of voicemails. I was allowed 30 seconds to read the question, and then 4 minutes to record a video of me answering. 9 questions total. I don't know how to talk that long with no feedback. I hate having to talk to some HR person that has no idea what a job actually is outside of their office. Just let me talk to the guy I'd be working for.
> 
> I had another one of these not-a-real-interview interviews, and I'm looking at the text right now and it says "what is the minimum hourly rate you would be willing to accept?" I'm not getting into an auction with myself. Just start off paying me whatever you paid the last guy, and then we'll go from there.



“What’s the maximum hourly rate you’re willing to pay me?”

----------


## SKR

> “What’s the maximum hourly rate you’re willing to pay me?”



I just wrote back that I didn't know how to answer that, and that was the last I heard from them. I should have said $15 because then maybe I would have been able to talk to a human. I don't know how you're supposed to know what a job should pay when it takes place in a building you've never been inside.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Write $1/hr if you don't have an accurate guess. I think zero would break the software, but that might start a conversation, which is what you really need.

----------


## SKR

It's tough being a man. If I was a girl I'd be out buying webcams and setting up an OnlyFans channel on my 18th birthday. Instead I have to go through life the hard way.

----------


## ercchry

Constantly reminding co-workers about the same god damn fucking policies over and over again... they get offended, but I keep catching them breaking them! If you just fucking stopped then I wouldn’t have to keep saying it!

----------


## Buster

> I just wrote back that I didn't know how to answer that, and that was the last I heard from them. I should have said $15 because then maybe I would have been able to talk to a human. I don't know how you're supposed to know what a job should pay when it takes place in a building you've never been inside.



With Covid and the Calgary economy, employers are having a hard time with labour price discovery. This is them trying to figure it out. Helping them with data points and opening that discussion transparently, might be the best route.

----------


## SKR

> With Covid and the Calgary economy, employers are having a hard time with labour price discovery. This is them trying to figure it out. Helping them with data points and opening that discussion transparently, might be the best route.



Yeah that could be but it's for Goodyear and I think at this point they have to have figured out what it's worth to make a tire.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Yeah that could be but it's for Goodyear and I think at this point they have to have figured out what it's worth to make a tire.



If Goodyear asked you this question, that's all I need to know. I shall not forget this and I will not buy a Goodyear tire for my remaining decades on earth. 
While I'm not going to collapse their company, I do happen to currently own 40 tires. Zero will be replaced by Goodyear.

----------


## Buster

> If Goodyear asked you this question, that's all I need to know. I shall not forget this and I will not buy a Goodyear tire for my remaining decades on earth. 
> While I'm not going to collapse their company, I do happen to currently own 40 tires. Zero will be replaced by Goodyear.

----------


## Graham_A_M

I literally hate having to dumb down my resume to apply for jobs. Im very much over qualified, so I have to edit each application, since very, very few companies would want me and my credentials since their logic is "i will leave as soon as something better comes along", no I won't I just need something part time since my work is part time, and I could use the additional income. 

First world problems to be sure.

----------


## SKR

> If Goodyear asked you this question, that's all I need to know. I shall not forget this and I will not buy a Goodyear tire for my remaining decades on earth. 
> While I'm not going to collapse their company, I do happen to currently own 40 tires. Zero will be replaced by Goodyear.



Thanks man. Although we probably shouldn't dismiss the idea that they might be so impressed that they're clearing a path to management for me. I'd say based on my application and that interview there's a 40-45% chance I'm on my way to Akron.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Thanks man. Although we probably shouldn't dismiss the idea that they might be so impressed that they're clearing a path to management for me. I'd say based on my application and that interview there's a 40-45% chance I'm on my way to Akron.



It's just such a needless method to discover something that's not hard to discover. And, its motivation is more about slave ownership and terrible work culture than a sustainable manner of keeping labour costs low while retaining employees.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm firmly of the opinion that the starting wage for a position where you have people working similar positions already should be very close to the wage of the cheapest person currently doing that position, with the expectation that if performance is adequate, it is nearly identical within 1 year. Companies who would start a new employee at much below that level, are sending a clear message that they are poorly managed. Usually with several older high-cost and low-performance staff that should be shitcanned immediately.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

That's communist talk.

----------


## SKR

Someone's pet peeve should be when SKR starts a career conversation in the wrong thread.

- - - Updated - - -




> Someone's pet peeve should be when SKR starts a conversation.



Fixed that for you.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

That's negative self-talk. Snap out of it.

----------


## Disoblige

> I'm firmly of the opinion that the starting wage for a position where you have people working similar positions already should be very close to the wage of the cheapest person currently doing that position, with the expectation that if performance is adequate, it is nearly identical within 1 year. Companies who would start a new employee at much below that level, are sending a clear message that they are poorly managed. Usually with several older high-cost and low-performance staff that should be shitcanned immediately.



My problem isn't companies starting at levels below, but rather too high. Some people are really good at interviews and you don't know they are a dumbass until a month later. Wages should start at the cheapest person doing that position, and only increase based on the career experience or whatever after a probationary period of 60 days or something. If that person is confident in their abilities, it shouldn't be a problem.

----------


## SKR

> That's negative self-talk. Snap out of it.



That you didn't reply in power point or comic sans makes me wonder how much you mean it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

There is a lot to improve in the system for sure. Starting with better performance tracking and real pay-for-performance and not for time served.
Underperforming employees should get 0 raises, not even cost of living, if the company doesn't have the balls to fire them.

----------


## Disoblige

> There is a lot to improve in the system for sure. Starting with better performance tracking and real pay-for-performance and not for time served.
> Underperforming employees should get 0 raises, not even cost of living, if the company doesn't have the balls to fire them.



Problem is most companies rely on a system which has a lot of flaws instead of just having good conversations with your manager.
But at the same time, there are some real shitty managers out there who are the reason why performance tracking is not effective. Everyone wants to survive and think their group is doing important shit.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> There is a lot to improve in the system for sure. Starting with better performance tracking and real pay-for-performance and not for time served.
> Underperforming employees should get 0 raises, not even cost of living, if the company doesn't have the balls to fire them.



That's why God invented Unions, to deal with tyrant thugs like you.

----------


## Disoblige

> That's why God invented Unions, to deal with tyrant thugs like you.



It's only 10 am man, aren't you supposed to still be napping?

----------


## killramos



----------


## ercchry

> My problem isn't companies starting at levels below, but rather too high. Some people are really good at interviews and you don't know they are a dumbass until a month later. Wages should start at the cheapest person doing that position, and only increase based on the career experience or whatever after a probationary period of 60 days or something. If that person is confident in their abilities, it shouldn't be a problem.



Ha! I’ve heard that one before... if you’re already doing the work and say... spent 6 months up to this point trying to secure the employment they know damn well you’re sticking around, why would they pay you more? Good little cog should be content with just being there.

Last interview I answered with “I just want to be appreciated” ...every role has a pay range, hr and managers know the numbers and what they can offer for additional perks too... came out the gate happy with the package, especially the additional vacation time

----------


## vengie

^^ My thoughts exactly.

How do I get one of these "cost of living raises"?

----------


## killramos

I don’t think I have had a “raise” without quitting and getting a new job since? 2014?

----------


## ercchry

> I don’t think I have had a “raise” without quitting and getting a new job since? 2014?



Government is the answer...

The amount of perfectly rounded salaries to the closest $5k I see in private sector is staggering... meanwhile government is always down to some weird dollar (reflecting a percentage increase)... also backed up with ever increasing amounts YoY on the sunshine list

----------


## killramos

I’ll stick with my round salary thanks

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Last interview I answered with “I just want to be appreciated”



You need a hug and your diamond ring back. **full body pelvic thrust hug**

----------


## Buster

I just realized I haven't earned a salary since 2009.

- - - Updated - - -




> That's negative self-talk. Snap out of it.



Every single one of @RurrJurr's posts is better when I picture his pug avatar speaking.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Last three salary negotiations I've done I didn't quibble with the dollars, but got extra days off. I think it blows some HR peoples minds when you accept their offer.

----------


## SKR

There's always fucking something.

I have my truck booked in to have the rear end looked at tomorrow. I thought I better check if there's a minimum temperature for Nitto Invos. I had a ZL1 way back when, and the stock Goodyears on it were a hard no in the cold. I googled "minimum temperature for nitto invos", and got the results for every tire Nitto makes except Invos. Fine, I'll take "nitto" out. "INVOS" is some kind of a clinical lab system for brains. Pages and pages of brains. There's too much information on the internet and it's muddying the real shit that people want to know. No doctors are googling brain stuff, so just shitcan all of that.

What'll probably end up happening is I'll just yolo it and four wheel slide into the river because the tires are too cold, and the INVOS system will save my life.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

It's a 1 star for snow and ice on Kaltire's website. Either that is the lowest rating available or you have a 20% chance of ending up driving 20 with your hazards on the entire way. Top up the blinker fluids just in case.

----------


## SKR



----------


## killramos

Phone support lines that claim there is higher than expected call volume, always.

I wonder what % of their calls they have to play that message, because for me it seems to be 90%+

----------


## ercchry

> Phone support lines that claim there is higher than expected call volume, always.
> 
> I wonder what % of their calls they have to play that message, because for me it seems to be 90%+



Well... ya. You can’t have staff idle for 10% of their day... so the obvious solution is to over work them 90% of the time as hiring more support would like... increase morale... that’s just stupid

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Phone support lines...



you could just stop there. Phone support is nearly always terrible.

----------


## killramos

I care way less about their morale than the fact that I have been on hold for an hour

- - - Updated - - -




> you could just stop there. Phone support is nearly always terrible.



Hey if they wanted to answer emails I would be A OK with that.

----------


## Disoblige

Never lend large sums of money to friends. Kinda obvious in hindsight  :ROFL!:

----------


## max_boost

> Never lend large sums of money to friends. Kinda obvious in hindsight



It’s okay young grasshopper lol like an old dude once said to me, I say to you - they went to you cuz you had the cash to burn lol

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I thought the old dude said "Allez Cuisine"?

----------


## Disoblige

People who do presentations and are tight on their time, so they waste more time saying "I know we are short on time, so I will be quick on this one.." multiple times throughout the presentation...  :thumbsdown: 

Be more prepared FFS...

----------


## dirtsniffer

Hahaha on the same note I have a co worker that rights that in emails... 

"I am going to save you on the details and just provide a summary.." Listen mother fucker if you want to be brief just be brief.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Hahaha on the same note I have a co worker that rights that in emails... 
> 
> "I am going to save you on the details and just provide a summary.." Listen mother fucker if you want to be brief just be brief.



How would you know how much more knowledgeable they are and how much work they put into everything though?

----------


## Disoblige

Is there a correlation between old people and their competency at PowerPoint?
Like, I don't get why someone does not test things before actually doing it.

It's like a shitty chef who doesn't taste his food before plating.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Is there a correlation between old people and their competency at PowerPoint?
> Like, I don't get why someone does not test things before actually doing it.
> 
> It's like a shitty chef who doesn't taste his food before plating.



Be kind. Not everyone can be a certified PPT EIT.

----------


## Disoblige

> Be kind. Not everyone can be a certified PPT EIT.



True.

So, correction: It's not so much about PPT, I think it's more about someone not taking enough time to prepare what they want to say and wasting people's time.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> True.
> 
> So, correction: It's not so much about PPT, I think it's more about someone not taking enough time to prepare what they want to say and wasting people's time.



Quit moving the goal posts and spit it out. You. Hate. Old. People.

----------


## Disoblige

> Quit moving the goal posts and spit it out. You. Hate. Old. People.



Hahaha, just those particular old people. I love so many other old people.
But yeah, my bad on being ageist back there.

----------


## SKR

> It's a 1 star for snow and ice on Kaltire's website. Either that is the lowest rating available or you have a 20% chance of ending up driving 20 with your hazards on the entire way. Top up the blinker fluids just in case.



I just drove home on my 245/315 Invos in an inch of snow and I can say they're a 5/5 snow tire. You can't feed it any throttle or else it'll spin, even going downhill, but the gas savings are magnificent.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> I just drove home on my 245/315 Invos in an inch of snow and I can say they're a 5/5 snow tire. You can't feed it any throttle or else it'll spin, even going downhill, but the gas savings are magnificent.



Pet peeve: Kaltire wouldn't allow me to post the above sparkling review on their website.

----------


## SKR

> Pet peeve: Kaltire wouldn't allow me to post the above sparkling review on their website.



I should start my own tire and exhaust loudness review site.

----------


## AndyL

Not sure if this should or shouldn't be a pet peave... 

Anyone else getting really upset with school communication in 2020? 

3rd party site to pay school fees. Every communication from the school office is another 3rd party site to download a 10mb pdf for 3 sentences that could have been in the email. 

Point form in the email. This is getting beyond ridiculous. 

Teacher stopped sending weekly plans for the classroom, sends a 20 minutes video (again yet another 3rd party site). 

Office today sends a 10 minute youtube of the fire drill. ?!

I counted and I have 14 school related freaking websites linked, why do I need 14 different 3rd party logins that I'll never remember and really don't want to autofill for school communication. And each one has way too much of my personal information already - the one for the school fees really pisses me off, because it seriously has way more info than it needs + wants my banking info + it didn't exist last year and isn't part of the school board and is registered to a numbered company... How accountable is that if they're breached? 

I'll go smoke now. I'm even madder after writing that.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Wow, that makes the CBE sound organized. And they are not. Worthy peeve.

My pet peeve of the week is that I realized I do more items at work that are outside my scope of work than in and therefore maybe they ARE my scope of work.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I continue to have peeves. Today, the fact that of the 3 methods of making coffee at my companys shop location, none produce decent coffee. I mean, I brought my hand-grinder and filters to my downtown office, but I can't really just bring that everywhere. Or can I? Fucks sake.

----------


## ercchry

> I continue to have peeves. Today, the fact that of the 3 methods of making coffee at my companys shop location, none produce decent coffee. I mean, I brought my hand-grinder and filters to my downtown office, but I can't really just bring that everywhere. Or can I? Fucks sake.



Build a full kit into a briefcase and carry it around like an important ‘80s businessman; bonus points if you pop it open in public and just start to go to town grinding beans  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I grind my own downtown. The admin person says it's "too noisy" but also, I outrank her so whatever. There's no way it's louder than me swearing at people on conference calls, and I do that for much longer duration.

----------


## vengie

> My pet peeve of the week is that I realized I do more items at work that are outside my scope of work than in and therefore maybe they ARE my scope of work.



I didn't realize we had defined scopes of work anymore.
I'm pretty much responsible for everything short of invoicing... 

Even started doing operational incident investigations.

Pretty skeleton over here and still at 15% pay cuts.

#buthappytobeemployed

----------


## ExtraSlow

Well, I handle everything with an entire division of the company for north america, including invoicing and payroll, but then also things for other divisions, and other continents, and sometimes IT support and legal advise. It's weird. I had to remind one of our executives that while I'm happy to review legal documents, and provide opinions, I'm not actually a lawyer.

----------


## SKR

> I continue to have peeves. Today, the fact that of the 3 methods of making coffee at my companys shop location, none produce decent coffee. I mean, I brought my hand-grinder and filters to my downtown office, but I can't really just bring that everywhere. Or can I? Fucks sake.



I'd think for a trip to the field you'd pack a lunch and a thermos, wouldn't you?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Not field. Shop. Cowtown.

----------


## ercchry

> Not field. Shop. Cowtown.



I’m sure you could find something around the shop to substitute for a bean grinder. Get creative, show them why the engineers make the big bucks  :ROFL!:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I continue to have peeves. Today, the fact that of the 3 methods of making coffee at my companys shop location, none produce decent coffee. I mean, I brought my hand-grinder and filters to my downtown office, but I can't really just bring that everywhere. Or can I? Fucks sake.



It's not the beans, or method, it's the water. Our coffee at work sucked, so I brought my own beans and French press. Made it exactly how I do at home, but it still tasted like shit because of the water at work. Even filtered it's still gross.

----------


## vengie

> I’m sure you could find something around the shop to substitute for a bean grinder. Get creative, show them why the engineers make the big bucks



The most useful and diverse tool out there in the oil and gas world.

Pry bar, hammer, and in some cases a wrench... and now, coffee bean grinder.

----------


## SKR

> Not field. Shop. Cowtown.



I know. I'd call any time I had to leave my office a trip to the field, and I'd pack a sandwich and a thermos.

I have mental problems.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I know. I'd call any time I had to leave my office a trip to the field, and I'd pack a sandwich and a thermos.
> 
> I have mental problems.



I should use this approach. Might help my fragile sanity,

----------


## SKR

> I should use this approach. Might help my fragile sanity,



Yeah my life has improved for sure since I accepted that my brains are defective.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Yeah my life has improved for sure since I accepted that my brains are defective.



I have autism and I approve this message.

----------


## Disoblige

Ever since H-Mart opened near Stampede (14 Ave, 1st St SE), cars are always parked in the street constantly even during rush hour when you cannot stop. I was entertained when a tow truck driver zoomed by and picked up a civic in literally 1 minute and left. Waited 5 minutes later and saw a bunch of girls come back and ultra shocked that the car got towed.

I think that street is a money maker for any parking patrol or tow truck drivers. Amazing to see 5 cars parking there in a no-stop zone. 

So many pissed drivers on the left lane  :ROFL!:

----------


## dirtsniffer

Are these code names for the stores or what?

Lol.

----------


## killramos

Someone decided to barricade our alley with nailed boards in the night for some reason. Poured water all over them to freeze them into the ground too. With 2 whole houses on this alley Im not sure how they thought this was going to work out well.

I bet this doesnt happen in Aspen.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Ever since H-Mart opened near Stampede (14 Ave, 1st St SE), cars are always parked in the street constantly even during rush hour when you cannot stop. I was entertained when a tow truck driver zoomed by and picked up a civic in literally 1 minute and left. Waited 5 minutes later and saw a bunch of girls come back and ultra shocked that the car got towed.
> 
> I think that street is a money maker for any parking patrol or tow truck drivers. Amazing to see 5 cars parking there in a no-stop zone. 
> 
> So many pissed drivers on the left lane



This almost belongs in the small things that give you joy thread haha

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

The staff at Manuel L. across the street.  :Love:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Someone decided to barricade our alley with nailed boards in the night for some reason. Poured water all over them to freeze them into the ground too. With 2 whole houses on this alley Im not sure how they thought this was going to work out well.



that is cray cray. Is that more of a 311 or a 264-1234 call?

----------


## killramos

> that is cray cray. Is that more of a 311 or a 264-1234 call?



Apparently if I know who did it, it’s police or bylaw. But because I didn’t witness it it’s a 311 call to clear lane way.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Homemade speed bump? I know I wish my alley had some (real ones, not this hilarious attempt)

----------


## killramos

> Homemade speed bump? I know I wish my alley had some (real ones, not this hilarious attempt)



Hard to see. But the vertical nails sticking out are a problem lol

----------


## bjstare

> Hard to see. But the vertical nails sticking out are a problem lol



If the goal is to slow cars down, I’m gonna have to go ahead and disagree with you here.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Hard to see. But the vertical nails sticking out are a problem lol



In that case, I would say someone is prepping for a gang raid on a house, and don't want the people escaping.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

What did the only other neighbour say about this? Or is he dead already?

----------


## killramos

Texted them and no answer

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Texted them and no answer



That's good news that you are not the target. Carry on.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Bank machines with the cheque recognition scanners. These worked flawlessly for their first six months. Now they are useless shit.
"Bwaahh! Make sure there's no folds!!" So I magically don't fold the cheques and treat them like a fucking Gretzky Rookie Card on the way to the bank. Piece of shit still can't read it and it spits the cheque back out at you more mangled with folds and mysterious black stains than if you crumpled it in a puddle.
Back in the machine. Fail again.
Then, always works on the third time. So, so fucking convenient!

----------


## ercchry

People that go to banks to perform tasks that could be done from their phones

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> People that go to banks to perform tasks that could be done from their phones



Like deposit cheques? Nah. People are allowed to be old people.

----------


## SKR

Job postings that say things like "must have 2-5 years of experience in this exact role". I want to ask them, why are you guys so fuckin awesome that someone would make a lateral move to you? And if you're so awesome why are you looking for someone? What happened to the last guy?

----------


## killramos

> why are you guys so fuckin awesome that someone would make a lateral move to you? 
> And if you're so awesome why are you looking for someone? 
> What happened to the last guy?



1) We pay
2) We are awesome enough to have money 
3) He had your attitude

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I continue to have peeves. Today, the fact that of the 3 methods of making coffee at my companys shop location, none produce decent coffee. I mean, I brought my hand-grinder and filters to my downtown office, but I can't really just bring that everywhere. Or can I? Fucks sake.



I have always imagined you fancy but not THIS fancy.

I am impressed.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> I have always imagined you fancy but not THIS fancy.
> 
> I am impressed.



ExtraSlow even made a t-shirt advertising how fancy his coffee is. And by made, I mean he spilled his hand ground drink on it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

ExtraSlow need one of two things. 1) fresh ground beans or 2) cream and sugar. 
Can't do the stale horseshit beans and drink it black. And for caloric reasons I choose black coffee. 

I can drink and cheap beans, as long as they are freshly ground.

----------


## killramos

> ExtraSlow need one of two things. 1) fresh ground beans or 2) cream and sugar. 
> Can't do the stale horseshit beans and drink it black. And for caloric reasons I choose black coffee. 
> 
> I can drink and cheap beans, as long as they are freshly ground.



Stop being an elitist and just drink a double double and get fat

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Look at the primadonna in cubicle 5.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I bring my own beans, grinder and filter to my downtown office. But that 1 day a week I'm at the shop, I bitch and moan. I guess it's good to have a hobby.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

You don't bring in your water filter? That's probably why your work coffee sucks.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Stop being an elitist and just drink a double double and get fat



How can one get fat when the "_partially coffee flavored hot beverage_" gives one immediate diarrhea of the bowl-painting variety?

----------


## vengie

> How can one get fat when the "_partially coffee flavored hot beverage_" gives one immediate diarrhea of the bowl-painting variety?



100%

----------


## Disoblige

> How can one get fat when the "_partially coffee flavored hot beverage_" gives one immediate diarrhea of the bowl-painting variety?



And it's close to 0 calories!!!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> And it's close to 0 calories!!!



Net zero maybe. Gross.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Unprofessional and disorganized businesses. Trying to add some new coverage to the corporate insurance for work, and gave a detailed description to our insurance provider. Got a written response that made no sense, and after two separate phone calls, to clarify, they sent us something that has multiple prices, and they can't explain the difference between them. 
Fuck me, I just want to pay for insurance, but that's really hard when you can't even tell me what it costs.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Me: rolls down window at stop light and says "hey, it looks like your license plate expired in September."

Him: "I know".

----------


## ExtraSlow

Boss response. I like it.

----------


## flipstah

> Im sure you could find something around the shop to substitute for a bean grinder. Get creative, show them why the engineers make the big bucks



Oxford shoes; handkerchief; smash town

----------


## ExtraSlow

I live in smash town every day.

----------


## Disoblige

People who join things and aren't committed, especially when it is a safety risk.

If you're not an asset, you're a liability. Fuck.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I live in smash town every day.



ExtraSlow's wife approves.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> If you're not an asset, you're a liability. Fuck.



This is factually untrue. You can be shareholder's equity. Fuck.

----------


## Disoblige

> This is factually untrue. You can be shareholder's equity. Fuck.



Lol, depends if we are talking finance speak or something else.

----------


## killramos

> Lol, depends if we are talking finance speak or something else.



Finance? Sounds more like accounting.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Well...you do finance a company's activities with shareholder's equity.

----------


## killramos

> Well...you do finance a company's activities with shareholder's equity.



What a novel concept in Calgary.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Y'all can take that equity talk to the Portland DMZ you communists.

----------


## killramos

> Y'all can take that equity talk to the Portland DMZ you communists.



My sir equity is the most capitalist concept out there.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'll take my jokes elsewhere.

----------


## ExtraSlow

No joke, pet peeve. I get emails from about 5 different teachers at each of two different schools. And I haven't met any of those people. It's incredibly confusing to know what kid or what school each email pertains to. The administrators at least have their school name in the signature of the emails, but the teachers mostly don't. So I need to remember if Courtney or Alison or Devin or Alfred or Jimmy or Joey or Susan or Edna work with Kid A or Kid B. 

Honestly, if I was getting email from a random teacher at a random school, it would look about the same.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

They just want to get to know you after reading your posts here. I support your jokes.

----------


## zechs

> No joke, pet peeve. I get emails from about 5 different teachers at each of two different schools. And I haven't met any of those people. It's incredibly confusing to know what kid or what school each email pertains to. The administrators at least have their school name in the signature of the emails, but the teachers mostly don't. So I need to remember if Courtney or Alison or Devin or Alfred or Jimmy or Joey or Susan or Edna work with Kid A or Kid B. 
> 
> Honestly, if I was getting email from a random teacher at a random school, it would look about the same.



Big pet peeve of mine in general, is people that don't include their contact information/signature in emails, at least in the first send/reply to an email chain. It's like they are afraid of using too many bits. "It's free real estate".

Most frustrating when information is forwarded to you and you need to inquire further, so now you have to query the forwarder for the contact info of the person who sent the original email.

----------


## mr2mike

https://calgaryherald.com/life/homes...nner-city-digs

Bullshit Real Estate propaganda in newspapers. 
Sold in Mt. Pleasant to move to Belmont. 
Had to google where the fuck that even is. 
South of Spruce Meadows?!
Although they both work downtown and its quite accessible with the CTrain in Shawnessy?! 
Who believes this? I'd rather commute from Coutts and at least be able to get the cheaper USA gas prices.

----------


## killramos

lol that article is full of WUT.

Also they didn’t own in Mt Pleasent, they rented. No one is selling in Mt Pleasant and moving to fort McLeod

----------


## mr2mike

If you're going Ft. Macleod. Might as well get the up and coming Brockett Real Estate.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> If you're going Ft. Macleod. Might as well get the up and coming Brockett Real Estate.



What there you did, see it I.

----------


## killramos

That the Remote Desktop session time limit is so short, what do they think we all work for the government or something?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Wind. My #1 most hated weather. Probably #2 and #3 as well. Summer wind sucks. Spring wind sucks. All wind sucks. Fuck the wind.

----------


## MalibuStacy

WINTER PET PEEVE

People who cause traffic delays because they just spin their wheels while going up a hill.

----------


## killramos

Allergies. It’s fucking November.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Allergies. It’s fucking November.



Ouch. I like winter precisely because my breathing is so much better without the allergies.

----------


## killramos

> Ouch. I like winter precisely because my breathing is so much better without the allergies.



My cats persist year round, the change in weather makes it worse.

Allergies have a bonus prize of getting massive covid judgement from people. Wonderful cherry on top of feeling like garbage.

----------


## bjstare

> Wind. My #1 most hated weather. Probably #2 and #3 as well. Summer wind sucks. Spring wind sucks. All wind sucks. Fuck the wind.



Out of your many thousands of posts, this one is probably the one I agree with the most. Every situation, in any climate, is made worse with wind.

----------


## MalibuStacy

> Out of your many thousands of posts, this one is probably the one I agree with the most. Every situation, in any climate, is made worse with wind.



Unless you're sailing  :thumbs up:

----------


## killramos

> Unless you're sailing



Sailing?

I knew that teacher thing was gravy.

----------


## MalibuStacy

> Sailing?
> 
> I knew that teacher thing was gravy.



Nah, SO is doctor so...
And it's only a 40 year old laser class that came with a broken trailer haha.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

"Movember"
You realize it's not pronounced _Moe-Stash_, right? It's moustache = mustashe. Subbing a fuckin M into November relates as much to moustaches as any other forced rhyme by someone with the lyrical depth of Puddle Of Mud (both literally and figuratively).
And looking like a registered sex offender isn't even cool on Halloween, let alone for weeks afterward. You're a grown-ass man with an actual job as a professional. Go die in a fire, or at least long enough to burn that shit streak off your face. No one cares about your male butt cancer, anyway because females have it way the fuck worse.

But(t) really, the name Movember is exceptionally stupid. That's my pert perve.

----------


## prae

> Unless you're sailing



Word up to my fellow seamen.

----------


## killramos

> "Movember"
> You realize it's not pronounced _Moe-Stash_, right? It's moustache = mustashe. Subbing a fuckin M into November relates as much to moustaches as any other forced rhyme by someone with the lyrical depth of Puddle Of Mud (both literally and figuratively).
> And looking like a registered sex offender isn't even cool on Halloween, let alone for weeks afterward. You're a grown-ass man with an actual job as a professional. Go die in a fire, or at least long enough to burn that shit streak off your face. No one cares about your male butt cancer, anyway because females have it way the fuck worse.
> 
> But(t) really, the name Movember is exceptionally stupid. That's my pert perve.



I think your anger is misplaced here. Lol

----------


## Tik-Tok

This seems like it belongs in the "peeves that shouldn't be peeves" thread. Along with mine, that it's 'Movember' not 'Beardvember'.

You're supposed to grow a pedo-stache, not a grizzly adams

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> This seems like it belongs in the "peeves that shouldn't be peeves" thread. Along with mine, that it's 'Movember' not 'Beardvember'.
> 
> You're supposed to grow a pedo-stache, not a grizzly adams



I debated the same thing. I'm a master debater.
In the end, I felt there was enough vitriol to stay here.

I worked with this idiot Dilbert style boss who took incredible joy in explaining Movember some Germans visiting from another plant.
It still gives me a chubby recalling the completely flat look on their faces after his pathetic explanation to people who barely spoke English and obviously would not understand - like anyone with two brain cells could've seen a mile away.

----------


## beyond_ban

> This seems like it belongs in the "peeves that shouldn't be peeves" thread. Along with mine, that it's 'Movember' not 'Beardvember'.
> 
> You're supposed to grow a pedo-stache, not a grizzly adams



No shave November existed prior to Movember, so some people still follow the original nomenclature.

----------


## killramos

I got lazy and didn’t shave because WFH last week and everyone thought it was some kind of a cause lol

I shaved to shut that shit down.

----------


## sabad66

Spent $60 on chicken at Superstore yesterday. Load my offers today and see the 20% off chicken offer show up. Happens a lot with other products but this one pisses me off because i couldve saved $12 if the offer was there yesterday. Just lovely.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

5th Gen Ford Explorers in white.
Fuck off. Did your dad used to think it was funny to drive a Crown Vic?

----------


## AndyL

Gah... Continuation of my previous school communications rant. Teacher email, now he's picking white on black in addition to terrible font. 

I had to voice my displeasure at the school last week about it. After an email arrived with a few sentences, a few linked PDFs from the alberta government website, a 3rd party hosting service to download a stupid 9mb pdf (scanned, crooked) of a school letter on letterhead but pretty irrelevant, and a youtube video. 

No structure, no consistency, if you didn't download look at or watch all of it none of it was consolidated anywhere. 

 :facepalm:   :Bang Head:

----------


## killramos

Sounds like CBE should hire some PPT EITs

----------


## zechs

> Gah... Continuation of my previous school communications rant. Teacher email, now he's picking white on black in addition to terrible font. 
> 
> I had to voice my displeasure at the school last week about it. After an email arrived with a few sentences, a few linked PDFs from the alberta government website, a 3rd party hosting service to download a stupid 9mb pdf (scanned, crooked) of a school letter on letterhead but pretty irrelevant, and a youtube video.



Wow. This is so incredibly unprofessional, I'm pretty surprised this is allowed.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Companies that take 11 months to issue you with an invoice, and they hassle you for payment before the 30 days of your "net 30" terms are up. Come on, please fuck right off.

----------


## flipstah

> Wind. My #1 most hated weather. Probably #2 and #3 as well. Summer wind sucks. Spring wind sucks. All wind sucks. Fuck the wind.



Wind + Rain

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Wind + Rain



Rain is cool when is a nice warm gentle rain, you know, the opposite of what we get. Cold hard giant drops blowing sideways.

----------


## AndyL

> Companies that take 11 months to issue you with an invoice, and they hassle you for payment before the 30 days of your "net 30" terms are up. Come on, please fuck right off.



 :ROFL!:  this sounds like a place I used to work at. 

6-9 months to bill it, but you should have paid that 30 days after the service was done. You should know better.  :Bang Head:

----------


## ExtraSlow

My personal best was a company that sent me an invoice 14 months after the service was performed, and they didn't have a signed field ticket, and the guy they needed a signature from had been laid off more than 6 months ago.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> a nice warm gentle rain



a nice warm drizzle is a comforting thing indeed.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> a nice warm drizzle is a comforting thing indeed.



ma nizzle.

----------


## Disoblige

> Companies that take 11 months to issue you with an invoice, and they hassle you for payment before the 30 days of your "net 30" terms are up. Come on, please fuck right off.



Doesn't your company have a requirement to get invoiced within 90 days or something after services are performed or they don't get paid? Lol. Fuck em.

----------


## lasimmon

> My personal best was a company that sent me an invoice 14 months after the service was performed, and they didn't have a signed field ticket, and the guy they needed a signature from had been laid off more than 6 months ago.



I just got an invoice from Feb 2019. No field signature. Guy doesn't work for us anymore.

Fucking disposal companies.

----------


## MalibuStacy

> Gah... Continuation of my previous school communications rant. Teacher email, now he's picking white on black in addition to terrible font. 
> 
> I had to voice my displeasure at the school last week about it. After an email arrived with a few sentences, a few linked PDFs from the alberta government website, a 3rd party hosting service to download a stupid 9mb pdf (scanned, crooked) of a school letter on letterhead but pretty irrelevant, and a youtube video. 
> 
> No structure, no consistency, if you didn't download look at or watch all of it none of it was consolidated anywhere.



This would drive me crazy, I get it we have to do daily blogs which no one ever read, but even if they do; why the hell would you choose to present material like that?!?

Its not hard to simply use basic text and normal files, nobody cares if you make it fancy...

----------


## vengie

Co workers who are incapable of recognizing the destruction their food just made in the shared microwave and do not clean it up.

Just brought my lunch for the first time in a year and the microwave was a disaster... proceeded to clean it before using it.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Co workers who are incapable of recognizing the destruction their food just made in the shared microwave and do not clean it up.
> 
> Just brought my lunch for the first time in a year and the microwave was a disaster... proceeded to clean it before using it.



Co-worker at my last job always complained that the janitor didn't clean the microwave. It was always his mess (exploding pizza pops) and I have to wonder if he thought having the guy who cleaned the toilets should be cleaning our food area too.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Co workers who are incapable of recognizing the destruction their food just made in the shared microwave and do not clean it up.
> 
> Just brought my lunch for the first time in a year and the microwave was a disaster... proceeded to clean it before using it.



In 2021, I think I will start a shit list of people who we could justify letting go if/when things get lean. This would be a factor. More important factors would be falling for poor phishing scams.
People in giant companies who reply all and say "sToP rEpLyInG aLL¡!!" when one of those glitch emails goes to 2,000 people should be walked out, immediately.

----------


## vengie

> In 2021, I think I will start a shit list of people who we could justify letting go if/when things get lean. This would be a factor. More important factors would be falling for poor phishing scams.
> People in giant companies who reply all and say "sToP rEpLyInG aLL¡!!" when one of those glitch emails goes to 2,000 people should be walked out, immediately.



I like the way you think.

----------


## jwslam

> In 2021, I think I will start a shit list of people who we could justify letting go if/when things get lean. This would be a factor. More important factors would be falling for poor phishing scams.
> People in giant companies who reply all and say "sToP rEpLyInG aLL¡!!" when one of those glitch emails goes to 2,000 people should be walked out, immediately.



reply all: "Please remove me from this email list" becomes "please remove me from payroll"  :ROFL!:

----------


## Disoblige

I get annoyed when people tell me that a $1000-$1200 auto body repair means that there was quite extensive damage to their vehicle.
You know that is just the bumper being repainted right?

Worst part is he thinks he needs to do it because "if it was cosmetic, the estimate would not be this high!"
He could have saved the money, touched it up, and called it a day on his $3000 beater that he had no emotional attachment to  :facepalm:

----------


## killramos

Hahaha that’s funny.


Bumper scrap from someone rubbing me in a parking lot on my C63 was like 2500 bucks to repair properly. And if one of the exhaust tips was touched that would have been an $800 dollar delta per lol

Guy I sold the car to totally got it when I sent him the repair receipts.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When your phone learns misspellings of common words and then uses those as the autocomplete suggestions.

----------


## killramos

That Microsoft keeps adding a legacy defunct email account to my computer periodically in their stupid built in email app.

i use the alias exclusively as my Microsoft account, but the email itself is just spam.

For some reason it keeps showing up ever few months no matter how many times I delete it.

I dont need desktop notifications for new cialis orders

----------


## dirtsniffer

our MS Teams software just default switched so only the meeting creator can present, and you need to add or promote presenters.

and most people are too old to figure it out.

----------


## Tik-Tok

When you undervalue something for sale and 50+ people message you in less than an hour of posting.

----------


## 03ozwhip

When someone has a wtb ad and you respond to it, but they don't respond back.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

People pointing something out on your computer monitor and they have their grubby little finger pressing right on the screen. 

Don't do that.

----------


## Disoblige

This reminds me...

When some guy comes into a conversation and has no idea of the TV show being discussed, and then goes to say "Oh, I don't have cable tv, and never had for a while!" in a soapbox kind of attitude.

You guys are almost worse than vegans, and a large chance these kinds of people ARE vegans. Fuckers.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Someone at my work is looking for women's clothing, shoes, purses, lingerie etc, and the IP targeted ads on my work computer are proof. It didn't bother me much until today yeast test kits ads started showing up.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

The end of every SNL video on YouTube launches into that volume-11 idiotic saxophone squeal before you can mute and exit.

----------


## bjstare

> Someone at my work is looking for women's clothing, shoes, purses, lingerie etc, and the IP targeted ads on my work computer are proof. It didn't bother me much until today yeast test kits ads started showing up.



Why would that bother you? Unless you're banging your coworker...

----------


## AndyL

Roger Reid (MLA)

So having issues with government agencies communicating... Used to be I could call his predecessor's office - Sandra (his assistant) would make 2 phone calls and have it resolved in hours. 

But apparently this new MLA believes he only deals in ministerial and Big Picture issues - not day to day peasant problems.

 :Bang Head:  There better be someone on my ballot to vote for besides NDP or Roger Reid... Or I'm gonna be voting for the NDP.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Why would that bother you? Unless you're banging your coworker...



I don't know which to avoid!!

----------


## bjstare

> I don't know which to avoid!!



Oh, that would be a pet peeve indeed then. Don't wanna find out the hard way.

----------


## Disoblige

On "The Weakest Link", it's so stupid you have to wait for the question to be done before answering.

----------


## AndyL

I'm sitting on the phone surfing beyond/facebook, and get 2 voicemails from 2 government agencies... 

Phone didn't ring. 

Is there like a backdoor system in the telus/bell network that lets them dial straight to voicemail? 

Both of them - no way to call back, call center numbers left - no way to get transferred to them. So put in another callback request and wait. 

But while I'm trying to call them back I can receive the calls from Canada post then intelcom to buzz into the building... 

I really want to know how they're managing to not have my phone ring and go straight to voicemail...

----------


## speedog

People who see something on Pinterest and now figure their very not custom el cheapo plain Jane cabinets should be like the custom stuff they like on Pinterest - ffs, pony up and pay for the custom shit in the first place. Your hacked up el cheapo cabinetry is never gonna look like the expensive custom made stuff and then you're annoyed it's not. That's this afternoon's job, gonna pull another couple of rabbits out of my ass just to make some cheap ass Karen happy. Ugh.

----------


## beyond_ban

^^ do you have any numbers blocked? Anytime i get an automated call from the "legal department of service Canada" or something similar, i block the number which then results in an auto voicemail.

----------


## AndyL

> ^^ do you have any numbers blocked? Anytime i get an automated call from the "legal department of service Canada" or something similar, i block the number which then results in an auto voicemail.



Nope, only one number blocked, and that's definitely not governmental  :ROFL!:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Nope, only one number blocked, and that's definitely not governmental



You can definitely send voicemail without calling. Just go into your own voicemail and press whatever it says to "send a message".

----------


## ExtraSlow

I miss calls routinely for no reason. Always assume the network just diverts to the voicemail for whatever kind of "ghost in the machine" type reasons.

----------


## killramos

My favourite feature on my phone is the silence unknown numbers feature.

Even better when it screens calls from my coworkers and in laws

----------


## AndyL

> I miss calls routinely for no reason. Always assume the network just diverts to the voicemail for whatever kind of "ghost in the machine" type reasons.



Maybe I'm just imagining it, but these 2 impossible to talk to anyone agencies are the 2 that I consistently get these mysterious straight to voicemail results from. Where they may as well not have left a voicemail because there's no way to call them back...

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I have Telus call control enabled. Auto screens calls by prompting them to press a number to get through. Maybe you have something like that enabled by accident?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> I have Telus call control enabled. Auto screens calls by prompting them to press a number to get through. Maybe you have something like that enabled by accident?



I think that is only for home phones. Only old people have home phones.

----------


## speedog

> I think that is only for home phones. Only old people have home phones.



Fuck, we've got two land lines. So fucking old I am.

----------


## speedog

> People who see something on Pinterest and now figure their very not custom el cheapo plain Jane cabinets should be like the custom stuff they like on Pinterest - ffs, pony up and pay for the custom shit in the first place. Your hacked up el cheapo cabinetry is never gonna look like the expensive custom made stuff and then you're annoyed it's not. That's this afternoon's job, gonna pull another couple of rabbits out of my ass just to make some cheap ass Karen happy. Ugh.



Well, there weren't enough rabbits up my ass to address Karen's issues - while she and her husband did sign off on everything in their new home with the builder, now they want to make changes and everyone else is supposed to pay for it even though they accepted the home as built. Again, ugh, and yes, pulling rabbits out of my ass doesn't feel all that great after a while.

----------


## gmc72

Out driving around today along Memorial westbound and I hit both red lights that are by the Peace Bridge. No one was crossing, no cars were coming from the side roads, just red lights. So frustrating!!!

I'm sure this happens all over the city, but this was my specific experience today.

----------


## speedog

Putting on my plumber hat again because one just can't go buy parts for a 6 year omd brand name kitchen faucet.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> I think that is only for home phones. Only old people have home phones.



I have it enabled on my mobile?

https://www.telus.com/en/ab/support/...ices-explained

----------


## ExtraSlow

with the drop in office traffic downtown, walking around wearing a decent shirt really amps up the volume of "urban adventurers" who want to chat with me.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> I have it enabled on my mobile?
> 
> https://www.telus.com/en/ab/support/...ices-explained



Oooo you smart one.

----------


## speedog

> Putting on my plumber hat again because one just can't go buy parts for a 6 year omd brand name kitchen faucet.



Under 30 minutes for old one out and new one in and didn't even have to exhibit any plumber's crack.

----------


## SKR

Nothingburger is a fuckin dumb word.

----------


## Darell_n

When some protest group with unintelligible signs decides to road block Stoney Trail. If causing murderous rage is their goal, mission accomplished. Looks like every Mercedes, BMW, and luxury SUV from the NE is there.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Winnie The Pooh. So incredibly dumb, top to bottom!

I gotta go search for a Robot Chicken version to see if he gets cut into pieces and burned alive.

----------


## syscal

> Nothingburger is a fuckin dumb word.



omfg, thank you.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Nothingburger is a fuckin dumb word.



Who in the fuck says that and in what context?

----------


## SKR

> Who in the fuck says that and in what context?






> no evidence = nothingburger






> Why would they do that for a nothingburger?






> In either case, I'm curious to see the unredacted versions because, so far, this is a nothingburger.






> Maybe because that “smoking gun” video turned out to be another nothingburger just like the 30+ other pieces of “evidence” that have been thrown out?



Sorry boys. It really is an awful word.

----------


## sabad66

I've been sitting here for 5 minutes trying to figure out a synonym for that but i just can't find one.

Anyone got any better words to use? Asking for SKR.

----------


## killramos

> Sorry boys. It really is an awful word.



Pretty sure this is one for the other pet peeve thread bub

----------


## ExtraSlow

People telling other people that thier feelings are invalid is my pet peeve.

----------


## killramos

> People telling other people that thier feelings are invalid is my pet peeve.



I reject your Peeve

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I have too many feelings to invalidate.

----------


## SKR

> I've been sitting here for 5 minutes trying to figure out a synonym for that but i just can't find one.
> 
> Anyone got any better words to use? Asking for SKR.



Non-issue.

The problem is a nothingburger isn't a thing. If it was referring to a hamburger with nothing on it, just a patty and a bun, that would make sense. Something that seems important but actually isn't has nothing to do with hamburgers.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

There's no ham in hamburgers either. Fucking hate that hamburger word.

----------


## killramos

> There's no ham in hamburgers either. Fucking hate that hamburger word.



The best hamburgers do

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> The best hamburgers do



They call those gourmet burgers. Hamburgers are for nothingburgereaters.

----------


## SKR

> There's no ham in hamburgers either. Fucking hate that hamburger word.



They're named after Hamburg, in Germany. Translated to English, Ham means Beef and Burg means City. When you're having a hamburger you're having a Beef City Sandwich.

Sandwiches are named after Earl Sandwich, who was a popular meal inventor back in the day.

Edit: If you're going to ask why we don't call them beefcityers, Germany lost two world wars so we give them hamburger so they have something to feel good about. Read a history book if you don't believe me, it's all in there.

----------


## Tik-Tok

My wife just asked if I wanted to bring the leftover salmon for lunch tomorrow. What kind of monster did I marry?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Therefore nothingburger originated in the city of Nottingham.

----------


## SKR

> Therefore nothingburger originated in the city of Nottingham.



Nottingham was originally called Nothingham, as a fuck you to Hamburg. That's what got the Kaiser so pissed off in 1914.

Beef City Sandwiches used to come on a kaiser roll but that was struck down at the Treaty of Versailles as a punishment for Wilhelm II acting fuckin tough and throwing his weight around. The Allies knew good meal when they saw one, but they had to take a stance on something so they changed the type of bun. Of course that led to Hitler ("Shitler" in official Allied documents), so looking back it probably would have been a good idea to leave well enough alone.

Fuck I love history.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Non-issue.
> 
> The problem is a nothingburger isn't a thing. If it was referring to a hamburger with nothing on it, just a patty and a bun, that would make sense. Something that seems important but actually isn't has nothing to do with hamburgers.



I accept.
Hopefully it doesn't become as popular as that thing where media "journalists" put the word GATE after every fucking benign controversy because once there was a thing called Watergate, like 40 years ago.

Pizza Gate. Elbow Gate. Zipper Gate. Lack Of Original Thought Gate. Gator Gate. Broken Gate Gate. Gatineau Gate. Shawinigan Handshake Gate. Gates Foundation Gate. Gay Gate. Mary Kate Gate.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Mary Kate gate, man I'm glad that is behind us. I was shook.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Mary Kate gate, man I'm glad that is behind us. I was shook.



Those were some hellish minutes.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The didn't append a -gate to the Lori Laughlin thing though. What's up with that? Also, she's still superfine.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> The didn't append a -gate to the Lori Laughlin thing though. What's up with that? Also, she's still superfine.



Someone must have. Ivy Gate. College Gate. FullHouseGate. F-House Gate. Celebs With Plebs Gate. Hollywood Celebs Who Have Functionally Retarded Children Gate.

I'd prolly gain a gate if I put something in her prison wallet.

----------


## AndyL

Wow...

Pet peeve that's really valid... 

Got that child support order over 2 years ago... Filed with MEP because she believes she's not required to pay. Been on alberta works this whole time, they get to lay claim to it... So doesn't generally enter my mind. 

They haven't actually charged her a dime of child support. 

Read that again. The whole time the orders been filed with them, they've only enforced the outstanding arrears that are owed (the ones they created because they couldn't understand and wouldn't verify that when a child is removed from the preamble - that means the child is not considered a child of the marriage)

So 2yrs, they've only tried to collect that 50$/month in arrears - they've never charged her the monthly ordered 125$/month for the child. 

Who wants to tell me how good alberta government workers are at their jobs again? 

I'm going to end up swinging from a noose soon I swear to frick.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

> Wow...
> 
> Pet peeve that's really valid... 
> 
> Got that child support order over 2 years ago... Filed with MEP because she believes she's not required to pay. Been on alberta works this whole time, they get to lay claim to it... So doesn't generally enter my mind. 
> 
> They haven't actually charged her a dime of child support. 
> 
> Read that again. The whole time the orders been filed with them, they've only enforced the outstanding arrears that are owed (the ones they created because they couldn't understand and wouldn't verify that when a child is removed from the preamble - that means the child is not considered a child of the marriage)
> ...



MEP is the worst. Honestly top 3 poorly run services i've experienced. And their website feels like it's from the early 90's.

----------


## Tik-Tok

There's been a rash of pretty theft from backyards/alley garages in my neighborhood. On the weekend several neighbors saw some sketchy motherfuckers casing our our properties (jumping to look over fences, etc.)

I don't have security, and my alley access is very secure, but I figure we should probably have something in the garage. So I put our old baby video monitor on there. Haven't used it in years, but it was pretty good when we did use it. Remote viewing, adjustable motion alerts, noise alerts, and temperature alerts with push notifications, even away from home network. Seemed like it would work pretty decent for a "security" camera.

Well, at some point since we used it last, they "upgraded" the app, and it fucking sucks now. I'm getting push notifications constantly. Movement, noise, and temperature even when I bring up the camera and there is nothing moving, nothing making noise, and the temperature is 10° warmer than my alert is set to.

Why the fuck do companies change perfectly functional apps? It makes no sense.

----------


## vengie

Since being shut down (again) on November 13, our Yoga and Fitness studio has had a pipe burst - which we caught very early thankfully and now an attempted break in.

Total damage still under the threshold of a worthwhile insurance claim... we will be paying out of pocket to repair.
Like fuck off, we are already dead!

Also, who tries to break into a Yoga studio... There is literally fuck all in there right now of value? Unless you want a $200 computer and a hat?
Its going to cost me more to fix the door than either of those things is worth... fuckers.

----------


## SKR

People who are responsible for "funny" commercials should be killed and eaten.

----------


## max_boost

Buddy walks into the store without a mask and puts his arms on the counter. I doing something by the Fridge said:

Me - you got a mask?
Him - yes
Him - looks like he was pulling something out of his pocket and then says “I’m not gonna put it on”
Me - okay sorry man
Him - he walks out

I’m thinking ya you get out you deplorable looking mofo. Don’t come at me I will turn you into chop suey. Dieu.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Dieu!

----------


## flipstah

This one is on-the-fence:

Being booked in meetings when it could've been solved in a properly worded email. Will you read a wordy email? 

I would.

----------


## vengie

> This one is on-the-fence:
> 
> Being booked in meetings when it could've been solved in a properly worded email. Will you read a wordy email? 
> 
> I would.



No, this is why everyone has cellphones.

----------


## bjstare

Instagram. It's the only social media I use, and lately it's been really pissing me off.

My explore page is starting to just be a bunch of tiktok videos. Tiktok is fucking stupid. If I wanted to see that content, I'd install the app.

Also, the filtering and ordering of my feed is outrageous. Many of the accounts I follow never show up on my feed, whilst a single post from another account will show up for three days every time I open the app. It's also not even close to chronological anymore (yes, I know this is old news). Somehow my wife's instagram still displays mostly unfiltered content in a mostly chronological order; I'm just not so fortunate I guess.

----------


## killramos

> Instagram. It's the only social media I use, and lately it's been really pissing me off.
> 
> My explore page is starting to just be a bunch of tiktok videos. Tiktok is fucking stupid. If I wanted to see that content, I'd install the app.
> 
> Also, the filtering and ordering of my feed is outrageous. Many of the accounts I follow never show up on my feed, whilst a single post from another account will show up for three days every time I open the app. It's also not even close to chronological anymore (yes, I know this is old news). Somehow my wife's instagram still displays mostly unfiltered content in a mostly chronological order; I'm just not so fortunate I guess.



Wrong thread?

But I 100% agree with you. That and I think half my Instagram feed is ads for garbage I dont want.

But theres lots of hotties who want to sleep with me on there so thats a plus.

----------


## Tik-Tok

People who don't consider Beyond as Social Media.

Akin to someone saying they have no debt except their mortgage.

----------


## killramos

Beyond is definitely social media. But far more palatable than most.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

And it's optional to be social on here so I approve.

----------


## bjstare

> Wrong thread?






> People who don't consider Beyond as Social Media.



You are both right, I suppose.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Buddy walks into the store without a mask and puts his arms on the counter. I doing something by the Fridge said:
> 
> Me - you got a mask?
> Him - yes
> Him - looks like he was pulling something out of his pocket and then says “I’m not gonna put it on”
> Me - okay sorry man
> Him - he walks out
> 
> I’m thinking ya you get out you deplorable looking mofo. Don’t come at me I will turn you into chop suey. Dieu.



When max_boost has a special on BBQ pork buns, stay the fuck away.

----------


## Disoblige

BBQ douche buns, $1.99 for 3.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Instagram. It's the only social media I use, and lately it's been really pissing me off.
> 
> My explore page is starting to just be a bunch of tiktok videos. Tiktok is fucking stupid. If I wanted to see that content, I'd install the app.



Agreed. It used to be okay when I could just keep tabs on my friends and that's it, but then they started added recommendations and it got annoying. Suddenly my feed is full of "vanlife" shit and peoples' fake ass family pictures. Nobody puts on their best clothes and make up to vacuum their living room or clean the bathroom in real life. I often wonder how much time and effort some of these people put into the hair/make-up/wardrobe to get that one perfect shot for not just a single post, but to do it everyday.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I have been told I should get Instagram. But nah.

----------


## flipstah

> Agreed. It used to be okay when I could just keep tabs on my friends and that's it, but then they started added recommendations and it got annoying. Suddenly my feed is full of "vanlife" shit and peoples' fake ass family pictures. Nobody puts on their best clothes and make up to vacuum their living room or clean the bathroom in real life. I often wonder how much time and effort some of these people put into the hair/make-up/wardrobe to get that one perfect shot for not just a single post, but to do it everyday.



I like it when I save T&A and the algorithm provideth.

----------


## max_boost

> When max_boost has a special on BBQ pork buns, stay the fuck away.



lol I remember watching parts of that movie as a kid and not really understanding what was going on. As an adult, thanks for the reminder and then that thread, GREAT!! lol

----------


## sabad66

When people say “why would I get a vaccine that is only 95% effective against a virus that has a 99.5% chance of survival”

Like ok if you don’t want the vaccine for whatever reason then you do you, but using this as your logic is ridiculous.

It’s like saying “why would I get a car with airbags because seat belts already reduce the risk of death by 90% on their own”

----------


## ExtraSlow

People are awful at math.

----------


## 03ozwhip

Chicks that shave half their heads to be "fashionable". Dude, you're gross.

----------


## bjstare

Kijiji lowballers.

Partially my fault for listing a car 4 weeks before Christmas, but JFC. Everyone just assumes I'm hard up for cash and offers me many thousands less than asking... then a few people berate me for rejecting them.

One guy was from Ontario, and tried to use the costs associated with shipping the car, OOP, paying PST as justification for his lowball. Well how about you shop for cars in your own goddamn province if you can't afford to buy one from the other side of the country.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The CBE "my bus stop" app.ever shows when the bus is early, even when it is. And some random days, shows the bus just sitting at Simon's valley ranch, but somehow predicts that it's not late. How does the app know they've switched busses, but also doesn't know its a different bus??

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Chicks that shave half their heads to be "fashionable". Dude, you're gross.



This post peeves me. I love that shit. But I find punks, skids and women who look like they've recently battled heroin to be appealing.

----------


## max_boost

> People are awful at math.



Not asians. We so good.

----------


## killramos

> This post peeves me. I love that shit. But I find punks, skids and women who look like they've recently battled heroin to be appealing.



Definitely a good indicator of being easy

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> This post peeves me. I love that shit. But I find punks, skids and women who look like they've recently battled heroin to be appealing.



I bet you couldn't clean the amount of Christy Mack out of your search history if you tried!
LoL!!!

----------


## 03ozwhip

> This post peeves me. I love that shit. But I find punks, skids and women who look like they've recently battled heroin to be appealing.



LOL to be fair its generally the chicks that shouldn't be bringing anymore attention to themselves that do it.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I bet you couldn't clean the amount of Christy Mack out of your search history if you tried!
> LoL!!!



Once you go Mack you never go back.

----------


## Buster

> Chicks that shave half their heads to be "fashionable". Dude, you're gross.



I don't mind that as much as tattoos. At least hair grows back.

Show me a hot girl with tattoos, and I'll show you a girl that would be hotter without them.

I have no opinion on dudes with tattoos.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Pinterest results clogging up Google searches.

8/10 first page results from my last search were Pinterest links.

----------


## killramos

> Pinterest results clogging up Google searches.
> 
> 8/10 first page results from my last search were Pinterest links.



+1

----------


## ExtraSlow

If you stop searching hipster bullshit that'll go waaay down boys.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> If you stop searching hipster bullshit that'll go waaay down boys.



Are Simpsons quotes hipster now?

Fuck.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> The CBE "my bus stop" app.ever shows when the bus is early, even when it is. And some random days, shows the bus just sitting at Simon's valley ranch, but somehow predicts that it's not late. How does the app know they've switched busses, but also doesn't know its a different bus??



Piece of shit.

----------


## killramos

My pet peeve can be summarized by: “Canada Post”

More specifically, how 9 months into this pandemic they continue to be completely useless at their jobs despite every other delivery company figuring it out and capitalizing on it. It should be mandatory for a company to disclose when they use this garbage company so I can buy my item elsewhere.

Namely, the iPad I ordered for my dad for Christmas that left Richmond to apparently drive off into Narnia 5 days ago.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> . It should be mandatory for a company to disclose when they use this garbage company so I can buy my item elsewhere.



They do disclose it, in that they are crown corporation. Your peeve should be that you trusted the government (and union employees) to not fuck something up.

----------


## killramos

> They do disclose it, in that they are crown corporation. Your peeve should be that you trusted the government (and union employees) to not fuck something up.



Meaning Best Buy did not tell me they were shipping it Canada post when I bought the item.

----------


## ercchry

Yelling at Hudsons Bay about Canada Post currently... 2 full business weeks and the Xmas presents havent even been picked up yet!!! From a massive retailer! What... the... fuck

----------


## AndyL

> Yelling at Hudson’s Bay about Canada Post currently... 2 full business weeks and the Xmas presents haven’t even been picked up yet!!! From a massive retailer! What... the... fuck



I don't think they're even scanning - the tracked parcels I've received are just randomly showing up a month+ later... Amazon, once they've gone 3days past the guaranteed delivery date they'll call it lost and refund. 

What really pisses me off is the amazon 3rd party sellers being allowed to ship without tracking #'s. FFS.

----------


## Disoblige

When your neighbor pulls put your recycling bin for you the night before pick-up so they can put their stuff in it, lol.

Oh well it's the holiday season and it didn't cause me any issues. Just thought it was a bit funny.

----------


## adam c

> When your neighbor pulls put your recycling bin for you the night before pick-up so they can put their stuff in it, lol.
> 
> Oh well it's the holiday season and it didn't cause me any issues. Just thought it was a bit funny.



I've had to move my bins into my yard lately otherwise people keep using them... a couple weeks back I had to miss black bin biweekly because of this

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Yelling at Hudson’s Bay about Canada Post currently... 2 full business weeks and the Xmas presents haven’t even been picked up yet!!! From a massive retailer! What... the... fuck



Just went through the same thing from them. took 2 weeks to get here and it was in stock in calgary.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Im so close to not ordering stores who ship canada post.

----------


## killramos

> Im so close to not ordering stores who ship canada post.



Were it so easy

----------


## tirebob

> This post peeves me. I love that shit. But I find punks, skids and women who look like they've recently battled heroin to be appealing.



Fuck yeah! And if they look like they just finished a suicide girls photo shoot, even better!




> I don't mind that as much as tattoos. At least hair grows back.
> 
> Show me a hot girl with tattoos, and I'll show you a girl that would be hotter without them.
> 
> I have no opinion on dudes with tattoos.



See above...

----------


## ExtraSlow

Christmas with the kranks. What a trash movie. Like just total shit, even for a Christmas movie. 

So trash I just switched to "A Trash Truck Christmas" which is both better written and better acted and thirdly, funnier.

----------


## sabad66

The movie Tenet only available for purchase and not rent at the moment. I’ll gladly spend $8 to rent for but screw $25, especially since I never re-watch movies. Available for rent Jan 5 but I want to rent it now while I’m off for 2 weeks and actually have time. Fucking annoying

----------


## killramos

Pretty standard stuff

- - - Updated - - -




> Christmas with the kranks. What a trash movie. Like just total shit, even for a Christmas movie. 
> 
> So trash I just switched to "A Trash Truck Christmas" which is both better written and better acted and thirdly, funnier.



I went to visit my in laws in NS a few years ago, my wife’s kid sister was obsessed with the movie and I think we watched it no less than 4 times while I was there.

I paid Hawaii money, to go to Nova Scotia, to spend time with my in laws, to watch Christmas with the Kranks.

Thank god for alcohol. Almost makes the pandemic worth it that I didn’t have to go there this year.

----------


## Disoblige

> Thank god for alcohol. Almost makes the pandemic worth it that I didn’t have to go there this year.



Don't lie. You're smiling ear to ear.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When your team in China wants a meeting at 7:30PM on December 23rd, and you've been officially on vacation since the 18th, and then they don't show up on time.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> When your team in China wants a meeting at 7:30PM on December 23rd, and you've been officially on vacation since the 18th, and then they don't show up on time.



China is the best. I've recently heard this confirmed.

----------


## adam c

I ordered a game through ebgames, paid online so I could just walk in, well on the way car got stuck and had to dig it out... arrived at 7:03 to an open sign but they wouldn’t let me pick up the game, tried calling them on the way but they wouldn’t pick up the phone all they had to do was hand me the game but no so fuck them

----------


## SKR

> When your team in China wants a meeting at 7:30PM on December 23rd, and you've been officially on vacation since the 18th, and then they don't show up on time.



I'd've met you at 7:30 if you'd've asked.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I'd've met you at 7:30 if you'd've asked.



That would have been better.

- - - Updated - - -




> China is the best. I've recently heard this confirmed.



Oh you know, I can't complain.

----------


## Disoblige

You know when someone says something so stupid that it forever changes your opinion of them? Yeah...

----------


## Disoblige

> You know when someone says something so stupid that it forever changes your opinion of them? Yeah...



Negative repped from a mystery dude! Nice...
Someone shit on your corn flakes today?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Negative repped from a mystery dude! Nice...
> Someone shit on your corn flakes today?



I'll bump you back up tomorrow when I'm recharged. It wasn't me, but I won't stand for this!
Happy Early Festivus

----------


## ExtraSlow

The complex setup of my Telus TX boxes. It rarely fails, but when it dies, wow there's a lot of hardware to troubleshoot. Internet side is dead easy by comparison.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> I'll bump you back up tomorrow when I'm recharged. It wasn't me, but I won't stand for this!
> Happy Early Festivus



Trader ratings > reps.

This is my serious post of the day for the neg-ger.

----------


## Buster

I didn't spend much of my childhood in Canada, and never found hockey to be interesting to play when I did. So I've barely skated in my life.

However, in the past few years my kids have been skating every day, and so I am the designated kid-skate-putter-onner.

I must say, it is a national embarrassment to Canada's engineering community that they haven't created a better system for attaching skate blades to kids feet than lashing them to a plastic plank with laces. Kids skates don't even have handles to pull them on. So either I'm de-lacing skates for 15 minutes before bashing them onto kids' feet. Or they standing up and jumping up and down until they are on. Then I'm lacing the damn things allllll the way back up again.

Every Canadian engineer should have to submit their iron rings until they figure this shit out.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I didn't spend much of my childhood in Canada, and never found hockey to be interesting to play when I did. So I've barely skated in my life.
> 
> However, in the past few years my kids have been skating every day, and so I am the designated kid-skate-putter-onner.
> 
> I must say, it is a national embarrassment to Canada's engineering community that they haven't created a better system for attaching skate blades to kids feet than lashing them to a plastic plank with laces. Kids skates don't even have handles to pull them on. So either I'm de-lacing skates for 15 minutes before bashing them onto kids' feet. Or they standing up and jumping up and down until they are on. Then I'm lacing the damn things allllll the way back up again.
> 
> Every Canadian engineer should have to submit their iron rings until they figure this shit out.



T.I.L. Buster is a white woman.
Picturing #WineMom in a giant white Denali Yukon XL that must drive itself because she's texting so much while driving. Oh, and divorced so she gets to say "I'm a single mom" constantly to garner pity even though she is getting half of some engineer's money...
LoL

----------


## Buster

> T.I.L. Buster is a white woman.
> Picturing #WineMom in a giant white Denali Yukon XL that must drive itself because she's texting so much while driving. Oh, and divorced so she gets to say "I'm a single mom" constantly to garner pity even though she is getting half of some engineer's money...
> LoL



I'll identify as a white woman if it gets me out of putting on skates.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

https://www.sportchek.ca/categories/...33267485.html#

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I'll identify as a white woman if it gets me out of putting on skates.



It doesn't. It means you have to get a man to do it for you and then likely blow him at some point. Chances are, he's going to look like Coach from Letterkenny, so... 

It's fuckin embarrassing!

----------


## Buster

> It doesn't. It means you have to get a man to do it for you and then likely blow him at some point. Chances are, he's going to look like Coach from Letterkenny, so... 
> 
> It's fuckin embarrassing!



Blowing a dude is a damn sight more appealing than putting on kids skates. But my wife makes me do it and she's never blown me for putting skates on. I believe I have misjudged the market for my services.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Blowing a dude is a damn sight more appealing than putting on kids skates. But my wife makes me do it and she's never blown me for putting skates on. I believe I have misjudged the market for my services.



You have.
The trick is to comically loosen them. Either get laces that are _way_ too fucking long, or pull them out of the first eyelet and literally loosen every single eyelet pair to the bottom.
The heel should slip down upon reinstallation with little enough force that you could (but don't) brace the skate blade in the palm of your hand while they push.

Cramming snacks into their word holes during removal will buy you the additional time to properly loosen them and prepare for your future success.

As for the rest, a little tooth on the backstroke never hurt anyone.

----------


## Disoblige

Sometimes when things are seen as an inconvenience is actually a reason why people do things. It's more fun that way, as weird as it may sound.

Not much different than manual drivers.

----------


## killramos

Skates that are impossible to get on are more fun that way?

----------


## Buster

> You have.
> The trick is to comically loosen them. Either get laces that are _way_ too fucking long, or pull them out of the first eyelet and literally loosen every single eyelet pair to the bottom.
> The heel should slip down upon reinstallation with little enough force that you could (but don't) brace the skate blade in the palm of your hand while they push.
> 
> Cramming snacks into their word holes during removal will buy you the additional time to properly loosen them and prepare for your future success.
> 
> As for the rest, a little tooth on the backstroke never hurt anyone.



This is great advice... And I think it will be much more successful.

Also your technique getting the skates on looks good.

----------


## bjstare

> Sometimes when things are seen as an inconvenience is actually a reason why people do things. It's more fun that way, as weird as it may sound.
> 
> Not much different than manual drivers.



I get what youre saying, but that doesnt apply here. 

Its more like if one car was normal, and the other car had a drivers door with no hinges, like more of a hatch, that you had to manually unbolt to access the car. But the driving experience is nearly identical in both.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Sometimes when things are seen as an inconvenience is actually a reason why people do things. It's more fun that way, as weird as it may sound.



I hear that. I like to hand-grind my coffee beans for every cup. It's not faster than electric, and it's actually damned loud too, but I like it despite the hassles.

----------


## bjstare

> I hear that. I like to hand-grind my coffee beans for every cup. It's not faster than electric, and it's actually damned loud too, but I like it despite the hassles.



Would you like me to weld the doors shut on your new truck and install a hatch? I’ll even do it for free. Quality not guaranteed.

----------


## vengie

> You have.
> The trick is to comically loosen them. Either get laces that are _way_ too fucking long, or pull them out of the first eyelet and literally loosen every single eyelet pair to the bottom.
> The heel should slip down upon reinstallation with little enough force that you could (but don't) brace the skate blade in the palm of your hand while they push.
> 
> Cramming snacks into their word holes during removal will buy you the additional time to properly loosen them and prepare for your future success.
> 
> As for the rest, a little tooth on the backstroke never hurt anyone.



This is the way.

I used to coach hockey camps in my younger years and our hands were just raw by the end of week 1...

20+ kids, 2X ice times / day.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> This is great advice... And I think it will be much more successful.
> 
> Also your technique getting the skates on looks good.



You'd think boa laces on kids skates would have taken off.

----------


## Buster

> This is the way.
> 
> I used to coach hockey camps in my younger years and our hands were just raw by the end of week 1...
> 
> 20+ kids, 2X ice times / day.



::shudder::

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> You'd think boa laces on kids skates would have taken off.



I linked to one above but the crowd is more interested in Buster's BJs.

----------


## Buster

> I linked to one above but the crowd is more interested in Buster's BJs.



I saw it. But I still can't explain why the predominant technology is the laces. I'm not sure but I think laces pre-dated the invention of the wheel.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> I saw it. But I still can't explain why the predominant technology is the laces. I'm not sure but I think laces pre-dated the invention of the wheel.



I hear ya. I hate laces. All of my dress shoes are velcro'd.

----------


## Buster

> I hear ya. I hate laces. All of my dress shoes are velcro'd.



Whose side are you on?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I hear ya. I hate laces. All of my dress shoes are velcro'd.



Velcro just picks up gross shit from the ground. Slip-ons are the way.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Slip-ons are for hipsters who can't afford socks. Velcro keeps it classy.

----------


## killramos

League of Legends. What an awful game.

Had some friends who wanted to “catch up” and game. Apparently this is what people play. Awful.

----------


## Disoblige

> Velcro keeps it classy.



Damn right.






> League of Legends. What an awful game.
> 
> Had some friends who wanted to “catch up” and game. Apparently this is what people play. Awful.



You're just terrible.

----------


## killramos

> You're just terrible.



I can’t fathom how people like that shit for any reason other than it being free

My buddy built a $1,500 dollar gaming rig just to play it. I don’t fucking get it.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

The micro screws that overly secure batteries inside children's toys and round their heads off the very first time you need to get into them.
Like, how fucking delicious do kids find batteries that we need to still be doing this?

----------


## AndyL

> The micro screws that overly secure batteries inside children's toys and round their heads off the very first time you need to get into them.
> Like, how fucking delicious do kids find batteries that we need to still be doing this?



they should all have qi chargers and batteries that wont last 3 months  :Smilie:

----------


## arcticcat522

Is it just me, or does Glad cling wrap not stick worth a shit anymore? Gotta keep that pie fresh

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Is it just me, or does Glad cling wrap not stick worth a shit anymore? Gotta keep that pie fresh



Sticks awesome... To itself

----------


## mr2mike

> I can’t fathom how people like that shit for any reason other than it being free
> 
> My buddy built a $1,500 dollar gaming rig just to play it. I don’t fucking get it.



A lot of things I'd drop $1500 on besides a gaming PC.

Such thing as an Onlyfans/Pornhub rig PC?

----------


## Disoblige

Confirmed today a neighbor who I suspected was putting out his cigarette butts in snow of a public walkway when he goes out to smoke.

I shovelled all the butts into plastic bag and put it into his garbage bin, just because I was tired of seeing litter everytime I walk by.

I really hope he gets the hint or else I will confront him. I think he knows it's not cool because I don't recall seeing any when there isn't snow.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Always assumed this was an ES thread. Saw the OP. Felt sad.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Always assumed this was an ES thread. Saw the OP. Felt sad.



If it doesn't have MEGA in the title, it isn't ES's

----------


## RurrJurr's_Momma

> Always assumed this was an ES thread. Saw the OP. Felt sad.



Don't you have laundry to fold son?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> If it doesn't have MEGA in the title, it isn't ES's



I'm not too sure. He has been diversifying.

----------


## Kg810

Seeing "Mario's Lottery Groups" thread at the top of General all the fucking time.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> You'd think boa laces on kids skates would have taken off.



After moving to some boa boots with my step-ons this year for snowboarding I CANNOT understand how it isn't predominant in the hockey skate world.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I cannot understand why they don't have boa dress shoes.

----------


## flipstah

> After moving to some boa boots with my step-ons this year for snowboarding I CANNOT understand how it isn't predominant in the hockey skate world.



I got curious,




> This system is being used by Don Jackson in their high end hinge boot figure skate. It has been successful in tightening the hinge upper of the figure boot. However in some respects it is still a work in progress as it continues to evolve. We have done very well selling this boot to our elite figure skaters. As a cross-over technology for high end hockey, one slapshot or slash to the back of your boot where the plastic dial is and your boot is history. For a hockey boot it is a great idea in theory but a terrible idea in reality. I am sorry to say you will have to come up with another idea if you are thinking of early retirement.



https://modsquadhockey.com/forums/to...tem-on-skates/

I had BOA golf shoes and they were weird to use; felt like I was wearing a sock and wasn't tight enough unless I wanted to lose circulation on my ankles.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I got curious,
> 
> 
> 
> https://modsquadhockey.com/forums/to...tem-on-skates/
> 
> I had BOA golf shoes and they were weird to use; felt like I was wearing a sock and wasn't tight enough unless I wanted to lose circulation on my ankles.



That thread is older than your last girlfriend!

My boots have two adjustments, lower and upper, they're awesome. I can't see how that wouldn't work for skates now but there must be some kind of reason.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> That thread is older than your last girlfriend!
> 
> My boots have two adjustments, lower and upper, they're awesome. I can't see how that wouldn't work for skates now but there must be some kind of reason.



It's in the quote. One quick hack with a hockey stick, and your skates are toast.

----------


## lasimmon

> I got curious,
> 
> 
> 
> https://modsquadhockey.com/forums/to...tem-on-skates/
> 
> I had BOA golf shoes and they were weird to use; felt like I was wearing a sock and wasn't tight enough unless I wanted to lose circulation on my ankles.



I love my golf Boa shoes. Never have had an issue.

----------


## Buster

> Seeing "Mario's Lottery Groups" thread at the top of General all the fucking time.



You should click on the thread sometime, it's pretty funny. I think he thinks he's running a private equity firm or something.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> It's in the quote. One quick hack with a hockey stick, and your skates are toast.



I can't imagine that's been an unsolvable problem, amazing.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> You should click on the thread sometime, it's pretty funny. I think he thinks he's running a private equity firm or something.



Bernie "Mario" Madoff

----------


## Rocket1k78

> That thread is older than your last girlfriend!
> 
> My boots have two adjustments, lower and upper, they're awesome. I can't see how that wouldn't work for skates now but there must be some kind of reason.



I have the double BOA boots too and i will never go back to regular laces.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> It's in the quote. One quick hack with a hockey stick, and your skates are toast.



Reebok Pump skates.

----------


## bjstare

I usually have the CTV morning show on the background whilst getting breakfast ready for my daughter. Every morning, without fail, the headline ticker at the bottom of the screen has at least one typo or spelling mistake. Do they not have spellcheck?

----------


## Disoblige

> I usually have the CTV morning show on the background whilst getting breakfast ready for my daughter. Every morning, without fail, the headline ticker at the bottom of the screen has at least one typo or spelling mistake. Do they not have spellcheck?



You know what's worse? CityTV. Everything about it screams amateur. It makes CTV and Global the obvious choice when watching local news. I don't know how anyone can watch CityTV unless they were the only option.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I miss the Prairie Farm Report.

----------


## killramos

I find global Calgary unwatchable, especially morning news.

I feel like I have mentioned this. But serious RDP cutting you off at an 8 hour session, I get booted off every day while trying to work and often in meetings which is extremely irritating.

Scary part, most of my coworkers claim to have never been affected #wfhtotallyworks

----------


## lasimmon

> I find global Calgary unwatchable, especially morning news.
> 
> I feel like I have mentioned this. But serious RDP cutting you off at an 8 hour session, I get booted off every day while trying to work and often in meetings which is extremely irritating.
> 
> Scary part, most of my coworkers claim to have never been affected #wfhtotallyworks



Log out at lunch time?

----------


## killramos

Lunch time?

You when when I eat at my desk?

Haha

----------


## bjstare

> Lunch time?
> 
> You when when I eat at my desk?
> 
> Haha



I think he meant when you get up to get your food. Or get up for any other reason, really. It takes like 35s to log out and in again haha.

The real answer: get a new job with a company that gives you a laptop and you don't have to remote into anything.

----------


## killramos

I have a “laptop”.

Most of our systems are uselessly slow when accessed over the internet. RDP performs far better and my office workstation has far more capability than my useless surface (which I only use during meetings), or any other laptop I would ever get.

I think I used the VPN once and gave up after 10 minutes. Huge waste of time.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I have a “laptop”.
> 
> Most of our systems are uselessly slow when accessed over the internet. RDP performs far better and my office workstation has far more capability than my useless surface (which I only use during meetings), or any other laptop I would ever get.
> 
> I think I used the VPN once and gave up after 10 minutes. Huge waste of time.



We use Splashtop.

----------


## ercchry

Our backend only works over the VPN... it’s suuuper fun... as I’m waiting for my laptop to reboot... wondering where the fuck my authentication text is...

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I also eat at my desk. Le sad...

Anyway, segue into my P-Peeve...
My life the last 3 days. Fuck off! I'm this weird version of hungry and thirsty or full at completely wrong times. I haven't had a beer at lunch in like 2~ish days and no wine with dinner and no rum/nog and no gin and no Turtles and no Hedgehogs and no PrimeRib/Turkey/Ham sandwiches and I need to get out of bed near 06:00 and go to bed before 02:00 and... WtF!??!

----------


## bjstare

> I have a “laptop”.
> 
> Most of our systems are uselessly slow when accessed over the internet. RDP performs far better and my office workstation has far more capability than my useless surface (which I only use during meetings), or any other laptop I would ever get.
> 
> I think I used the VPN once and gave up after 10 minutes. Huge waste of time.



Yeah I guess I'm being a bit myopic here, based on my own usage. I only use Teams, Outlook, Ppt, Excel, and (very occasionally) word. Capability/computing power don't impact me whatsoever.

----------


## killramos

Yea there are a few tools I use many hours a day that performance is 10-20x difference between being local on my ssd versus accessing on the network or oracle. Doing that over the internet would probably multiple the problem by another 2-5X.

That’s without even factoring in the low power i3 in my surface compared to the desktop i7 in my workstation which makes a dramatic difference on its own.

I’d personally like to get more away from that crap with time but that’s life.

----------


## schocker

> I have a “laptop”.
> 
> Most of our systems are uselessly slow when accessed over the internet. RDP performs far better and my office workstation has far more capability than my useless surface (which I only use during meetings), or any other laptop I would ever get.
> 
> I think I used the VPN once and gave up after 10 minutes. Huge waste of time.



I remember years back using accumap through windows remote desktop. What a joy that was  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

> I remember years back using accumap through windows remote desktop. What a joy that was



Accumap doesn’t even function at all over VPN.

----------


## jwslam

When people post in your buy/sell thread and then make zero effort afterwards to transact...

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

For the free stuff? wtf

----------


## jwslam

> For the free stuff? wtf



Not specific to that. In general seems to happen at least half the time here.

Even stuff that I'm selling for money I end up PM'ing and waiting a week for a response, which still doesn't include a phone number and then it cycles.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Not specific to that. In general seems to happen at least half the time here.
> 
> Even stuff that I'm selling for money I end up PM'ing and waiting a week for a response, which still doesn't include a phone number and then it cycles.



***interested***


My peeve of the day is the people who dump piles of stuff OUTSIDE the clothing donation bins.

----------


## schocker

> Accumap doesn’t even function at all over VPN.



We would run it off the server at the office and now have to locally install it on every machine and use vpn for the license. Like 5 gb update ever two weeks and it took a hundred years to install on my surface because their installer is shit.

----------


## killramos

> We would run it off the server at the office and now have to locally install it on every machine and use vpn for the license. Like 5 gb update ever two weeks and it took a hundred years to install on my surface because their installer is shit.



I’ve told people they should bake my severance into the cost savings to move us exclusively to accumap if we turf Geoscout  :ROFL!: 

Fuck that program

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I remember bringing in Geoscout to replace Accumap, but some Geos were too attached, so we ended up running both apps in parallel. Ridiculous. That was also a decade ago. Now, I just don't have to deal with that stuff.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Running both is the worst of both worlds. I blame the geos for everything, as a rule.

----------


## killramos

> I remember bringing in Geoscout to replace Accumap, but some Geos were too attached, so we ended up running both apps in parallel. Ridiculous. That was also a decade ago. Now, I just don't have to deal with that stuff.



At an undisclosed former company we kept a site wide accumap license around for 2 employees who refused to move on.

- - - Updated - - -




> Running both is the worst of both worlds. I blame the geos for everything, as a rule.



I could care less about running both tbh, it’s small potatoes in terms of cost as long as you manage your seats accordingly.

I think at my current shop we have a near 50/50 mix of both, and not drawn clearly along disciplinary lines. I am “fluent” in both but I don’t consider that a good reason to use the inferior product others prefer.

----------


## Disoblige

When people talk about rumors and say "from what I heard" as if they talked to someone they knew that had inside knowledge but all they did was read it off of a nobody on an online message board.

*golf clap*

----------


## adam c

Ordered through Uber eats, restaurant screwed up the order

Restaurant wont fix it, says I need to go through Uber eats, UE says sorry for the screw up but we wont do anything about it

- - - 

Canada post was expected to deliver a package on Monday Jan 4, it cleared Vancouver customs on Jan 2, they then promptly shipped it to Ontario and have since lost it

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Ordered through Uber eats, restaurant screwed up the order. Restaurant won’t fix it, says I need to go through Uber eats, UE says sorry for the screw up but we won’t do anything about it



I can side with the restaurant on this one. Even if it's their mistake, they get ground down so hard by Uber/Skip etc that they really don't have the profit margins that they would have if you ordered direct from them. If Uber won't do anything about it, are you boycotting Uber? Probably not, and they know it.

----------


## max_boost

Interesting. I know door dash gives refunds no questions asked or at least that’s what their drivers tell me.

----------


## dirtsniffer

People who use order and delivery services instead of supporting small businesses directly.

----------


## killramos

Small businesses who won’t get with the times and offer services their customers want.

2 way street.

----------


## adam c

> I can side with the restaurant on this one. Even if it's their mistake, they get ground down so hard by Uber/Skip etc that they really don't have the profit margins that they would have if you ordered direct from them. If Uber won't do anything about it, are you boycotting Uber? Probably not, and they know it.



Then don’t sign up to be on Uber eats? The restaurant chose to be a partner with the company 

Being grounded with fees is not an excuse to say go pound sand because we screwed up your order




> People who use order and delivery services instead of supporting small businesses directly.



If the restaurant offered their own delivery I would have called them up, but they don’t, I’m using a service they partner with, what’s wrong with that?
If I’m willing to go pick something up I would call or order with them directly, however yesterday wasn’t one of those days where I wanted it delivered

----------


## ExtraSlow

Whatever. I side with the restaurant and consider Uber a trash company. You are free to have a different opinion.

----------


## adam c

You side with the restaurant for screwing up and not willing to rectify the screw up?

To clarify I wasn’t asking for a refund, just for them to fix their mistake

----------


## firebane

> I’ve told people they should bake my severance into the cost savings to move us exclusively to accumap if we turf Geoscout 
> 
> Fuck that program



My Peeve? Fuck GeoScout. Their support and their app can go go straight to covid hell.

----------


## killramos

> My Peeve? Fuck GeoScout. Their support and their app can go go straight to covid hell.



See, I couldn’t care less about the IT side. I care about getting actual quality work product done.

----------


## firebane

> See, I couldn’t care less about the IT side. I care about getting actual quality work product done.



LOL I have to deal with both sides. I have 3 guys currently down for hmm 3 months now? Because of issues with GeoScout that can't be resolved yet.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> You side with the restaurant for screwing up and not willing to rectify the screw up?



I think the business you ordered from is the one responsible for providing you with the products you ordered. Or any customer service remedies afterwards.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Small businesses who won’t get with the times and offer services their customers want.
> 
> 2 way street.



Exactly. Their servers should be delivery drivers right now.

----------


## Disoblige

> You side with the restaurant for screwing up and not willing to rectify the screw up?
> 
> To clarify I wasn’t asking for a refund, just for them to fix their mistake



Bitch to UberEats again and I bet you will get a refund. Even UberEats has a thing on their website about incorrect orders and contacting them within 48 hours. I would be expecting UberEats would give you a credit or something to buy again so restaurant doesn't suffer.

Maybe you just talked to a person who wasn't very helpful.

----------


## max_boost

Fair. Always a cost to doing biz. I don’t use any of those services and don’t deliver far either. Ppl get mad and ima like why you mad lol

----------


## killramos

> Exactly. Their servers should be delivery drivers right now.



Seems reasonable to me.

I don’t get mad about it, I just move onto to a business that provides me the service I want.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Fair. Always a cost to doing biz. I don’t use any of those services and don’t deliver far either. Ppl get mad and ima like why you mad lol



People get mad at their own laziness? I'm not surprised in the least. The only time we've used one of those services was when we were self-quarantining waiting on test results. Otherwise I pickup everything.

----------


## ercchry

> People get mad at their own laziness? I'm not surprised in the least. The only time we've used one of those services was when we were self-quarantining waiting on test results. Otherwise I pickup everything.



Sober before dinner? Strange flex... but okay  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

To me it really just a comes down to whether I think the $5 tip I pay the DoorDash driver is worth the 30+ minutes of my time it takes to go get food.

----------


## Disoblige

> To me it really just a comes down to whether I think the $5 tip I pay the DoorDash driver is worth the 30+ minutes of my time it takes to go get food.



I realize unless the trip is less than 15 minutes or I coordinate an efficient route to be in the area anyways, delivery services are becoming more attractive as I live in the 'burbs. Used to think it was a lazy white people thing using delivery.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I realize unless the trip is less than 15 minutes or I coordinate an efficient route to be in the area anyways, delivery services are becoming more attractive as I live in the 'burbs. Used to think it was a lazy white people thing using delivery.



Having a hovel in a centrally located neighborhood has it's perks. Everything is less than 15 minutes away, round-trip.

----------


## killramos

It does not take much for a food pickup order to be 30+ minutes of your time regardless of how close it is.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Lots of time I find that food costs more through the services. +delivery fees + tip.. adds up to much more than the tip if you know what I mean

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Lots of time I find that food costs more through the services. +delivery fees + tip.. adds up to much more than the tip if you know what I mean



They do, and the places I usually go to have hid the increase with "discounts" on pick-up. When in reality I know exactly how much that food cost pre-pandemic because we order almost the same thing everytime.

----------


## max_boost

> Seems reasonable to me.
> 
> I don’t get mad about it, I just move onto to a business that provides me the service I want.



Exactly lol some ppl take it so personal. 

They will say things like: 

I'll remember that
I'll write a review
You are gonna lose a lot of business

Me: Oooh so scare lol

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Exactly lol some ppl take it so personal. 
> 
> They will say things like: 
> 
> I'll remember that
> I'll write a review
> You are gonna lose a lot of business
> 
> Me: Oooh so scare lol



So you won't deliver to strathmore? I'm telling all of strathmore. You'll lose so much business.

----------


## jwslam

> Ordered through Uber eats, restaurant screwed up the order
> 
> Restaurant wont fix it, says I need to go through Uber eats, UE says sorry for the screw up but we wont do anything about it



My UE order: 2 x combos (wrap price + $5 each to combo)
What came: 2 wraps, 1 fries, no dranks. 

I don't care about the canned pop anyways. But was wanting the fries.

Compliant: I'm missing my fries
Resolution #1: Here's a $5 credit to your acct. Case closed.
Me: Wtf no. That's supposed to be $5 + tax + service fee
Resolution #2: Here's a $5.66 refund to your CC.

Not dissatisfied. But wish I still just got my fries instead

----------


## adam c

> My UE order: 2 x combos (wrap price + $5 each to combo)
> What came: 2 wraps, 1 fries, no dranks. 
> 
> I don't care about the canned pop anyways. But was wanting the fries.
> 
> Compliant: I'm missing my fries
> Resolution #1: Here's a $5 credit to your acct. Case closed.
> Me: Wtf no. That's supposed to be $5 + tax + service fee
> Resolution #2: Here's a $5.66 refund to your CC.
> ...



I’m not even getting that, all they have told me to do is rate the restaurant through the app and then they close the ticket 

No refund, no nothing else other than canned response, I’ve got this response about 8 times now and nothing else


Hi Adam,


I sincerely apologize that the special instructions were not followed. . This is far from the kind of experience we want you to have when ordering with Uber Eats.
We do our best with restaurants with a great reputation for food and it's disappointing to learn this isn't the case for your order. We have processes in place to review this type of feedback with restaurants, so your concern hasn't gone unnoticed.

Moreover, to ensure restaurants can also make the most of this feedback, let them know directly by rating them in the app.

You can do this through the UberEats app:

1. Tap "Orders" at the bottom of your app (it looks like a small receipt)
2. Tap "Rate Order" next to the delivery confirmation.
3. You'll first get to rate the delivery driver, then the restaurant and the specific food you ordered.

I know that no amount kindness of apology can undone the inconvenience caused to you, however, I humbly request your and understanding in this matter. We request you to please write us back on the same email thread with the problem you are facing and we would be glad to reassess the problem. Have a safe day ahead.

We hope you give Uber Eats another try.

----------


## Disoblige

Fuck Uber Eats.
Will never use them.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Sometimes I stand up. Most of the time my thumb just comes right out of my ass when I stand up. Then I select a vehicle from the fleet. Then I drive it to go obtain my $6.60 worth of food.
True story.

----------


## SKR

> I know that no amount kindness of apology can undone



Yuck.

----------


## jwslam

> Hi Adam,
> 
> 
> I sincerely apologize that the special instructions were not followed.



What kind of special instructions did you put in?
I mean I would agree with 
@ExtraSlow
 that because restaurants get butt fucked on payments / how much the deliver service charges, they're really just supposed to provide the bare minimum since their profit margins are bare minimum.
Plus per above, they're really at low risk for how much more you can fuck with them via the app / ratings.

In my case I literally didn't get what I ordered. Off their basic menu.
If you had asked for "Cheese and Onion Omelet" with special instruction "No Onion" then that's on you. You should just ordered something else or from elsewhere.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I mean, how high are peoples expectations with restaurant orders in the first place?

----------


## bjstare

> I mean, how high are peoples expectations with restaurant orders in the first place?



I mean getting the food you asked for is quite literally the only service youre paying them for. I think that 100% order accuracy is the absolute bare minimum for expectations; and I would have expectations in food quality commensurate with how much Im spending on it. 

Am I crazy?

Also, fuck Uber eats and skip. Id rather take a few mins out of my day to pick up; save some money, probably get warmer food, and also be able to verify that Im going to get the food I asked for. Its a bonus that the restaurant gets to pocket more as well.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I mean getting the food you asked for is quite literally the only service youre paying them for. I think that 100% order accuracy is the absolute bare minimum for expectations; and I would have expectations in food quality commensurate with how much Im spending on it. 
> 
> Am I crazy?
> 
> Also, fuck Uber eats and skip. Id rather take a few mins out of my day to pick up; save some money, probably get warmer food, and also be able to verify that Im going to get the food I asked for. Its a bonus that the restaurant gets to pocket more as well.



Not crazy.
Post #2428

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Ordered through Uber eats, restaurant screwed up the order
> 
> Restaurant wont fix it, says I need to go through Uber eats, UE says sorry for the screw up but we wont do anything about it
> 
> - - - 
> 
> Canada post was expected to deliver a package on Monday Jan 4, it cleared Vancouver customs on Jan 2, they then promptly shipped it to Ontario and have since lost it



Tried to order sushi from skipthedishes, was cancelled cause the restaurant wouldn't reply. They refunded me as credits. Fine, order sushi from another restaurant, wait the hour, says it's delivered, and it doesn't arrive. Give me another refund in credits, says I can reorder, cause they don't know where it ended up. Say fuck it, and get take-out from dominos. Now I have a bunch of skip credits, and no desire to use them for a while.

----------


## ExtraSlow

People who say "tow the line" instead of the correct "toe the line". It means you have to keep yourself on the correct side of the line, NOT that you have to pull on a rope.

----------


## killramos

> People who say "tow the line" instead of the correct "toe the line". It means you have to keep yourself on the correct side of the line, NOT that you have to pull on a rope.



I was literally just typing this post

----------


## ExtraSlow

I am 100% in your head today. This should alarm you.

----------


## killramos

I also just received an email with “my two sense”.

What side of the line do you stand on for that one?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I hope they are ESL.

----------


## Buster

"for all intense purposes"

----------


## ExtraSlow

> "for all intense purposes"



For all intensive purposes. I see that one often.

----------


## sabad66

So what you guys are saying is you could care less about people using phrases incorrectly?

----------


## bjstare

> For all intensive purposes. I see that one often.



This is the one I see more often as well. It's like nails on a chock board.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm turning off this thread for a few hours before my head literally explodes. LITERALLY!!!!

----------


## mr2mike

> My Peeve? Fuck GeoScout. Their support and their app can go go straight to covid hell.



Fuck IHS Accumap. 
30 years before they could figure how to make map navigation easier than clicking arrows?!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> This is the one I see more often as well. It's like nails on a chock board.



That's a worse case synario.

----------


## killramos

> Fuck IHS Accumap. 
> 30 years before they could figure how to make map navigation easier than clicking arrows?!



The best thing I have heard about accumap in the last 5 years is “it’s more like geoscout now”

IHS, where software goes to Die.

----------


## Disoblige

> That's a worse case synario.



True. And in the workplace, it is important not to be too emoshinol.

----------


## killramos

That goes too far

----------


## vengie

> So what you guys are saying is you could care less about people using phrases incorrectly?



Probably, but not much less.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> That's a worse case synario.



And THAT is the worst case Ontario.

----------


## Buster

This Is Us

----------


## bjstare

> This Is Us



The commercials do a great job of keeping my wife and I from watching that show.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> This Is Us



Man oh man, im glad someone actually said this. I'll add to this, Hallmark movies.

- - - Updated - - -




> The commercials do a great job of keeping my wife and I from watching that show.



Yessir.

----------


## killramos

> The commercials do a great job of keeping my wife and I from watching that show.



You are a lucky man. What a dumpster fire.

I can’t walk in the room that is on without doing a double take at the stupid.

----------


## Buster

> You are a lucky man. What a dumpster fire.
> 
> I can’t walk in the room that is on without doing a double take at the stupid.



I asked my wife why it is the only show that plays easy listening guitar muzak in the background.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The fact that I get emails from a school, and nowhere in the body of the email is a clue as to which school it's coming from, or who this person is who's sending it. I know the teacher names and the principal names, but ai honestly don't have the fucks to start memorizing the assistant principal, the vice principal, or the learning leaders first names to memory. Subject line: "School update" is also not particularly descriptive.

----------


## Disoblige

When you buy hard liquor at one store and then visit another store and it's cheaper!

Fuckin' went to Superstore Liquorstore and got a bottle of Tito's vodka for tonight... They don't have white pineapple rum which I needed too so I happen to check Safeway Liquor of all places to get it and Tito's (750 ml) is $3 cheaper! And not to mention the 1.75 L bottle is only $69.99.

*grumble*

Edit: I think I'm an idiot. Just checked the bottle at looks like I got a 1L bottle of Tito's. Hah! Almost had a heart attack that SAFEWAY had cheaper liquor!!!
I am content with the world now. Phew...

----------


## ExtraSlow

Well, better drink it all quick, you know vodka doesn't keep.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Tito's _hand made_ vodka(TM)...
Can I sell you some_ hand made_ gasoline, steel plate, or perhaps wheat afterward?

Sorry, I just can't stand that bullshit advertising or slogan or whatever.

----------


## schocker

> The best thing I have heard about accumap in the last 5 years is “it’s more like geoscout now”
> 
> IHS, where software goes to Die.



I never realized the aer provides pipeline/facility shapefiles. Saved me a lot of time over using accumap this week for a ppl permit. I'm going to use it to make AccuMap2.

AER though, letting people hand bomb pipeline locations for years so that they are all definitely in the right spot. Big line locate probably fuming when they switched to shapefiles.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

All recent dealings seem to be with the aeP.
So, clearly a new journey with a new path to new... Whatever

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

P.L. Eng Tech's who have been given a stamp and skimmed through a cartoon flow sheet from the authority having jurisdiction who are now _renowned experts_ in stamping requirements.

Which can apparently be summed up as "I have a stamp now, so I need to stamp everything because it's technical, because this flow sheet".

----------


## killramos

Stamps lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

PL Tech's may be the only people who care about stamps.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

"But only my extreme expertise allowed me to select this 2" stainless valve in this line that someone else told me was 2" and stainless! Quick, find someone to Permit Stamp this, now. It's the rules."

Princess has a bunch of ink on his laptop screen from trying to stamp emails before he sends them.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Did the rules change? We've been stamping a ton more documents and had to do a bunch of training.

----------


## jwslam

> Did the rules change? We've been stamping a ton more documents and had to do a bunch of training.



Yes



> *More Information*The authentication standard is enforceable, as of November 1, 2020.



https://www.apega.ca/members/document-authentication

----------


## killramos

These fuckers and everyone else who thinks they look good in a formal presentation.

----------


## firebane

> These fuckers and everyone else who thinks they look good in a formal presentation.



LOL we use a font in our environment called Harvey Balls (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harvey_balls). Always a great laugh when someone requests that.

----------


## bjstare

> LOL we use a font in our environment called Harvey Balls (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harvey_balls). Always a great laugh when someone requests that.



I don't even know where to start here.

----------


## killramos

Yea that is ridiculous.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> LOL we use a font in our environment called Harvey Balls (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harvey_balls). Always a great laugh when someone requests that.



This sounds like a fun and dynamic workplace. Are you hiring?

----------


## firebane

> This sounds like a fun and dynamic workplace. Are you hiring?



Care to sit on my couch and answer a few questions?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Care to sit on my couch and answer a few questions?




Intrasted.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Care to sit on my couch and answer a few questions?



I'm feeling a little blue, maybe talking about it would help.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Fuck me, fucking jury duty, *fuck*!
Oh and why can't I go stand in the giant room full of other people and tell everyone I'm racist next week. Nope. Apparently I need to wear this albatross until March.

Whatever. Fuck.

----------


## tirebob

> Fuck me, fucking jury duty, *fuck*!
> Oh and why can't I go stand in the giant room full of other people and tell everyone I'm racist next week. Nope. Apparently I need to wear this albatross until March.
> 
> Whatever. Fuck.



Walk in with your dick hanging out of your pants...

----------


## killramos

> Walk in with your dick hanging out of your pants...



I laughed out loud. Thanks for that.

----------


## Disoblige

People who regularly have overflowing black bins on garbage day that spills out onto the street when the truck comes pick it up.
Then you realize half of that was raw food scraps that could have been composted but they never ever put their compost bins out since they don't compost.

Half eaten sandwiches, dinner rolls, chicken breast, all over my driveway and yard  :ROFL!: 

Not sure what I am sad about more, them not composting that or all the wasted uneaten food.

Ugh.

----------


## killramos

I just wish I could put styrofoam in the blue bin. Half our blue bin contents don’t get recycled anyway so it seems a dumb line to draw.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I put everything in the blue bin. No complaints yet knock on wood

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Walk in with your dick hanging out of your pants...



Or something that won't get you arrested, wear a Q-anon shirt and MAGA hat.

----------


## Disoblige

> I just wish I could put styrofoam in the blue bin. Half our blue bin contents don’t get recycled anyway so it seems a dumb line to draw.



There is some styrofoam that has the recycling symbol on it; it's usually the ones that look like it has bigger chunks molded together.




> I put everything in the blue bin. No complaints yet knock on wood



I wonder how many people just put shit in the blue bin just because they ran out of space in their black bin...

----------


## bjstare

> I just wish I could put styrofoam in the blue bin. Half our blue bin contents don’t get recycled anyway so it seems a dumb line to draw.



I always put styrofoam in the bin if it has the recycle symbol on it.

----------


## killramos

To my knowledge the CoC very clearly doesn’t accept any styrofoam as recycling, symbols don’t mean anything

https://www.calgary.ca/uep/wrs/recyc...-recycled.html



I feel like this debate comes up often, and is a Calgary specific problem. Lots of other municipalities accept it.

----------


## Disoblige

You win. I learned something today.

https://www.calgary.ca/uep/wrs/what-...rene-foam.html

I also know a lot of peel off lids aren't recyclable. Like yogurt container lids, only the cup is.

----------


## sabad66

> There is some styrofoam that has the recycling symbol on it; it's usually the ones that look like it has bigger chunks molded together.



not allowed even if it has the symbol.

https://www.calgary.ca/content/dam/w...art-yes-no.pdf

Edit: too slow lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

The city of calgary can't recycle plastic clamshells but you are allowed to send them. I say load up that blue bin. City needs to get on the incineration train to generate electricity. 

Pro tip, you can load your green bin with snow and it just gets hauled away too.

----------


## killramos

Land filling styrofoam seems like a colossally bad idea so I wholeheartedly agree.

----------


## Disoblige

It would be interesting if the blue and green bin trucks have a camera and bright light on there so they can see what gets dumped into the bin as a quick check. Then basically if there is an issue, the driver just presses the house on the map route on their tablet mounted in the truck so they can automatically issue warnings to the house based on a variety of pre-typed up reasons like "significant ineligible recyclable material in bin" or something along those lines. Then after 10 warnings or something, you get fined and it gets added on top of your property tax for the year  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

I’ve definitely been issued warnings before. I think there is a camera so they can take a look at what they are picking up.

I’d even settle for being allowed to take foam to the community recycling spots, that’s where you can get in some real trouble for dumping if caught though.

I just don’t want to have to make a run to the dump to pay a minimum if I buy something large from Amazon, I’m still trying to fit the foam from my tv I bought in November into my black bin in chunks.

----------


## adam c

Odd.. I've put lots of Styrofoam in my blue bin and they take it away no issue

----------


## schocker

> P.L. Eng Tech's who have been given a stamp and skimmed through a cartoon flow sheet from the authority having jurisdiction who are now _renowned experts_ in stamping requirements.
> 
> Which can apparently be summed up as "I have a stamp now, so I need to stamp everything because it's technical, because this flow sheet".



You watch your tone  :ROFL!: 
I only know the rules well since it took like 10 attempts on the authentication quiz for it to register.

----------


## killramos

You took the quiz?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> You took the quiz?



There's a quiz?

----------


## schocker

> You took the quiz?



Ya of course. Technologists are always by the book. Have to be careful otherwise they will revise my 1000 word scope.

----------


## Disoblige

> Technologists are always by the book.



Ah, so you mean cannot think for themselves.

Ohhhh. Where is HiTempguy1 alias so the tech debate can begin?

----------


## ExtraSlow

There's no debate. I'd hire a tech over an engineer any day.

----------


## killramos

> There's no debate. I'd hire a tech over an engineer any day.



From what I have been hearing I should hire a nurse.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> From what I have been hearing I should hire a nurse.



That's the most expensive option of the three.

----------


## bjstare

> That's the most expensive option of the three.



Depends how you structure your sick days and OT comp.

----------


## SKR

I'm studying for my air brakes endorsement, and I'm absolutely furious at how often I write "brake" as "break". It's not a spelling mistake, it's the wrong word. I know better and I still do it.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I'm studying for my air brakes endorsement, and I'm absolutely furious at how often I write "brake" as "break". It's not a spelling mistake, it's the wrong word. I know better and I still do it.



That's dummer then a truck driver. May be your not cut out four this?

----------


## SKR

> That's dummer then a truck driver. May be your not cut out four this?



It's the space between may and be that's the most bothersome about this.

Also I'm starting to think I might not be cut out for it. I'm not much for rules and it seems like the trucking industry is full of them.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> It's the space between may and be that's the most bothersome about this.
> 
> Also I'm starting to think I might not be cut out for it. I'm not much for rules and it seems like the trucking industry is full of them.



RoFL!! I win at grammer!

Also, I have an air brake endorsement, so let that marinate.

ie - how fuckin hard can it be? LoL!

----------


## Disoblige

> ie - how fuckin hard can it be? LoL!



It's very easy, lol. Hardest part is paying the money for it, unless company does. Then it is officially easier than trying to scratch the middle of my back.

----------


## SKR

> RoFL!! I win at grammer!
> 
> Also, I have an air brake endorsement, so let that marinate.
> 
> ie - how fuckin hard can it be? LoL!






> It's very easy, lol. Hardest part is paying the money for it, unless company does. Then it is officially easier than trying to scratch the middle of my back.



It's not hard. I just ripped off 100% in probably 4 minutes. And I got a haircut today too. Not any more handsome, but definitely more aerodynamic. Good day for SKR.

----------


## bjstare

When people write "could of" or "should of". 

Use your fuckin noggin.

----------


## jwslam

> When people write "could of" or "should of". 
> 
> Use your fuckin noggin.



not a certain Kiwi around here you're talking about eh?

----------


## lilmira

Do you of ice cream?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Are you for ze scuba?

----------


## vengie

> When people write "could of" or "should of". 
> 
> Use your fuckin noggin.



You could of been more precise on who should of paid attention to what annoys you.

----------


## bjstare

> When people write "could of" or "should of". 
> 
> Use your fuckin noggin.






> not a certain Kiwi around here you're talking about eh?






> You could of been more precise on who should of paid attention to what annoys you.



 
@nzwasp
 isn't the only person, but was indeed the catalyst for this post.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> RoFL!! I win at grammer!
> 
> Also, I have an air brake endorsement, so let that marinate.
> 
> ie - how fuckin hard can it be? LoL!



Is that some sort of grammar knock-off?

----------


## SKR

> @nzwasp
>  isn't the only person, but was indeed the catalyst for this post.



It could'f applied to a few people around here. Seems like a popular mistake to make.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Is that some sort of grammar knock-off?



Yes. Misspelling grammar is 4D Chess levels of _cleaver_.

----------


## brucebanner

> It could'f applied to a few people around here. Seems like a popular mistake to make.



 :ROFL!:

----------


## schurchill39

> It's not hard. I just ripped off 100% in probably 4 minutes. And I got a haircut today too. Not any more handsome, but definitely more aerodynamic. Good day for SKR.



I got my class 1 ~13 years ago in the Hat and that air brake course was a joke. At the time it was in that brick building across from the Provincial building on the corner of 2nd Street and 4th Ave SE., where do they have it now? The biggest annoyance when getting my license was doing the stupid simulated uphill and downhill parking in the flat-as-can-be industrial area by the airport. I get why they make you do it but it just seemed silly. 

This leads me into my pet peeve that should be a pet peeve: people who take trailers through a drive through. 70% of the time they can make it but they screw up the flow of the drive through and they look stupid. In the 30% of the time they don't make it they really screw things up. Thankfully I've only witnessed the fuck ups and not been behind one yet.

----------


## SKR

> I got my class 1 ~13 years ago in the Hat and that air brake course was a joke. At the time it was in that brick building across from the Provincial building on the corner of 2nd Street and 4th Ave SE., where do they have it now? The biggest annoyance when getting my license was doing the stupid simulated uphill and downhill parking in the flat-as-can-be industrial area by the airport. I get why they make you do it but it just seemed silly.



The course and practical test were at Connections in Redcliff, the written is at any registry.

----------


## sabad66

The fact that costco only carries 10% or 35% cream, but not 18%. I can usually get my entire grocery list done there except for cream, so the pet peeve is that i have to either settle for 10% or make a stop at another store on my way to get 18%. FWP.

----------


## Brent.ff

> The fact that costco only carries 10% or 35% cream, but not 18%. I can usually get my entire grocery list done there except for cream, so the pet peeve is that i have to either settle for 10% or make a stop at another store on my way to get 18%. FWP.



Add a tiny bit of the 35% to the 10%? or c1v1=c2v2; add milk?

----------


## ExtraSlow

35% is where it's at bro. That's the good stuff.

----------


## bjstare

> 35% is where it's at bro. That's the good stuff.



 :Werd!:  I just use 35%.

----------


## sabad66

> Add a tiny bit of the 35% to the 10%? or c1v1=c2v2; add milk?



Not a bad idea, but I can barely get through a 1L carton before it expires, so two would be next to impossible. 

Not to mention i'm sure my wife would get mad at me for bringing whipping cream into the house...because you know, having it in the house automatically means that one should go thru the effort of whipping it up and then eating it, then blaming someone else when the regret sets in.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

MF'ers who like 18% mf over 35%.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Are you guys seriously talking about putting 35% cream in your coffee, on the daily??!
Or, are we debating which cream to use for other cooking and whipping needs?

----------


## never

> Are you guys seriously talking about putting 35% cream in your coffee, on the daily??!



No, just drinking it straight up.

----------


## killramos

Here I thought my half and half was an indulgence.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Are you guys seriously talking about putting 35% cream in your coffee, on the daily??!
> Or, are we debating which cream to use for other cooking and whipping needs?



If they drink Tim Hortons, they drink 35%

----------


## killramos

> If they drink Tim Hortons, they drink 35%



You cant be serious...

----------


## Tik-Tok

> You can’t be serious...



I have no proof, but I've had black and put 18% in it, and it isn't the same. It may not be 35%, but it's got to be more than 18.

If it's actual cream that is.

----------


## killramos

I don’t really drink tons often but that sounds so nasty, so I guess exactly what I expected.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Food high in natural fats is the gateway to being skinny.

----------


## killramos

> Food high in natural fats is the gateway to being skinny.



Drinking 35% cream is a gateway to dying before 40.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I have no proof, but I've had black and put 18% in it, and it isn't the same. It may not be 35%, but it's got to be more than 18.
> 
> If it's actual cream that is.



I think Lucerne (Safeway) had the contract for that cream years ago. I recall it being 18% but I agree that it's a strange cream. I think it's full of sugar.
 :dunno:

----------


## bjstare

> No, just drinking it straight up.



I make my cereal with 35% instead of using milk

----------


## ercchry

38% or bust

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Drinking 35% cream is a gateway to dying before 40.



False! #fakenews

----------


## ExtraSlow

> 38% or bust



Now ya talkin' bro!

----------


## Disoblige

> Not a bad idea, but I can barely get through a 1L carton before it expires, so two would be next to impossible.



get some eggs and make creme brulee.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Ford diesel trucks.
What the fuck, Boys?! I know that even though burned diesel is full of aromatics, it's a long way from perfume, but Ford has found a better way - to make it smell like concentrated, cancer vapour! What are you doing to make it smell that much worse than everyone else's!?? How do you make it hang in the air for an hour longer than everyone else?
*Why!!??*


And since I'm already here, shitting on Ford... The tailpipe on eCoBoOsT Ford Expeditions looks like a little kid put it on. Wrong shape, wrong size, wrong angle, wrong protrusion, wrong everything! An amazing failure on an otherwise perfectly fine looking vehicle.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Ford diesel trucks.
> What the fuck, Boys?! I know that even though burned diesel is full of aromatics, it's a long way from perfume, but Ford has found a better way - to make it smell like concentrated, cancer vapour! What are you doing to make it smell that much worse than everyone else's!?? How do you make it hang in the air for an hour longer than everyone else?
> *Why!!??*
> 
> 
> And since I'm already here, shitting on Ford... The tailpipe on eCoBoOsT Ford Expeditions looks like a little kid put it on. Wrong shape, wrong size, wrong angle, wrong protrusion, wrong everything! An amazing failure on an otherwise perfectly fine looking vehicle.



Amen to both of these points.

----------


## killramos

Knuckle draggers who change the colour of their posts to dark grey so they cant be seen in dark mode.

Then again, whatever it is they have to say is probably not worth reading.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Knuckle draggers who change the colour of their posts to dark grey so they cant be seen in dark mode.
> 
> Then again, whatever it is they have to say is probably not worth reading.



I've never seen that, but I feel strongly that _dark mode_ is a cultural appropriation.

----------


## killramos

> I've never seen that, but I feel strongly that _dark mode_ is a cultural appropriation.



I use it under the context of my black soul, so it’s approved.

But I agree, it would be odd for a ginger to use it, on account of having no souls.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I use it under the context of my black soul, so its approved.
> 
> But I agree, it would be odd for a ginger to use it, on account of having no souls.



_You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later._

----------


## Disoblige

I use dark mode because it's more cool.

----------


## killramos

> I use dark mode because it's more cool.



That sounds awfully like culturally appropriating cool people

----------


## lilmira

> I use dark mode because it's more cool.



Can we nominate this guy for PM?

----------


## SKR

There's a commercial on TV for some kind of a car I think. It's a dork kid, his grandpa and his dad going on a fishing trip or something. The dork and his grandpa get everything loaded up, and they both yell "shotgun" like you would if you were a fuckin idiot. Then the dork kid runs up the driver's side, where the shotgun seat definitely isn't. What a stupid kid. And then it turns out neither one of them sits shotgun; they both sit in the back.

Then the dad realizes at some point into the trip that he forgot to turn on the radio, which he calls "tunes" like an absolute cunt. What a stupid family. Hopefully the mom and grandma are fucking other guys while their loser husbands are off being assholes.

----------


## killramos

Aggressive.

----------


## SKR

> Aggressive.



You wouldn't say so if you heard how the guy says "tunes".

----------


## Brent.ff

When Stoney nakoda block ‘their’ road cause of an accident on Hwy 1.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Your hopes and dreams being me joy (SKR).




> ...
> 
> Then the dad realizes at some point into the trip that he forgot to turn on the radio, which he calls "tunes" like an absolute cunt. What a stupid family. Hopefully the mom and grandma are fucking other guys while their loser husbands are off being assholes.



Just running an absolute _train_. All cards on the table. No safe words. Jar of old mustard and a poodle.

----------


## Darell_n

> When Stoney nakoda block their road cause of an accident on Hwy 1.



You didn't know Alberta Provincial Highway #133X is theirs? Silly you. Actually looks like a gravel road. I wouldn't drive that if somebody paid me to.

----------


## SKR

> Your hopes and dreams being me joy (SKR).
> 
> 
> 
> Just running an absolute _train_. All cards on the table. No safe words. Jar of old mustard and a poodle.



I hope there's guys lined up out the door and a sign on the front lawn that says "fuck here" with an arrow pointing to the house.

Enjoy cooking your dumb fish and sleeping in a cold tent, you fuckin nerds.

----------


## Brent.ff

> You didn't know Alberta Provincial Highway #133X is theirs? Silly you. Actually looks like a gravel road. I wouldn't drive that if somebody paid me to.



Just funny that the way the IR traffic regulation works is that is only private if its signed. That sign was not there at 9 in the morning, so they run out and put the signs up and then block the roads as soon as there's an accident.. Pretty lame

----------


## Tik-Tok

"Cold enough for you?" - every co-worker at some point this week

----------


## schurchill39

> There's a commercial on TV for some kind of a car I think. It's a dork kid, his grandpa and his dad going on a fishing trip or something. The dork and his grandpa get everything loaded up, and they both yell "shotgun" like you would if you were a fuckin idiot. Then the dork kid runs up the driver's side, where the shotgun seat definitely isn't. What a stupid kid. And then it turns out neither one of them sits shotgun; they both sit in the back.
> 
> Then the dad realizes at some point into the trip that he forgot to turn on the radio, which he calls "tunes" like an absolute cunt. What a stupid family. Hopefully the mom and grandma are fucking other guys while their loser husbands are off being assholes.



You've ruined this commercial for me. Every time it plays while watching hockey I think of this rant. So thanks for that.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> You've ruined this commercial for me. Every time it plays while watching hockey I think of this rant. So thanks for that.



OmG, no!! I was ecstatic when I finally got to see it. I had never seen it but could easily recognize it after his descriptive tapestry of vitriol. So, so funny!

----------


## vengie

Everyone posting screen shots daily of the weather to social media as if I:
A) Am unable to use my own personal cellular device to access said weather forecast
B) Can't feel its cold as shit just by walking outside

I get it Karen, its cold.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Everyone posting screen shots daily of the weather to social media as if I:
> A) Am unable to use my own personal cellular device to access said weather forecast
> B) Can't feel its cold as shit just by walking outside
> 
> I get it Karen, its cold.



I just assume that they're sharing that with their non-local followers. I have a few friends in Texas/Florida, and they struggle to believe how cold it gets here.

----------


## vengie

> I just assume that they're sharing that with their non-local followers. I have a few friends in Texas/Florida, and they struggle to believe how cold it gets here.



This is why god invented text message.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> There's a commercial on TV for some kind of a car I think. It's a dork kid, his grandpa and his dad going on a fishing trip or something. The dork and his grandpa get everything loaded up, and they both yell "shotgun" like you would if you were a fuckin idiot. Then the dork kid runs up the driver's side, where the shotgun seat definitely isn't. What a stupid kid. And then it turns out neither one of them sits shotgun; they both sit in the back.
> 
> Then the dad realizes at some point into the trip that he forgot to turn on the radio, which he calls "tunes" like an absolute cunt. What a stupid family. Hopefully the mom and grandma are fucking other guys while their loser husbands are off being assholes.



 :Clap:  this made my fucking day hahaha




> "Cold enough for you?" - every co-worker at some point this week



That was my status update today. I like being the asshole.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> This is why god invented text message.



International text message? FOR SOCIAL MEDIA INFLUENCERS? God.

----------


## adam c

When on Monday you pay extra for 2 day shipping and Canada post says meh we’re busy and delays the delivery to next business day after saying out for delivery which is feb 16

----------


## dirtsniffer

Friends who live in warmer places constantly reminding me of how cold it is here.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

All Wealth Simple commercials on YouTube.

Also - no, the average person does _not_ practise yoga for 73 hours per year.

----------


## mr2mike

> Friends who live in warmer places constantly reminding me of how cold it is here.



Snow on Nanaimo this weekend. 
Is that cold enough for ya?

----------


## killramos

> Snow on Nanaimo this weekend. 
> Is that cold enough for ya?



I glanced at Facebook today and the trauma that Vancouver island residents were going through was overwhelming.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Nanaimo: _The Asshole of the Island_.
Maybe it'll get cold enough that they bring that sweet mayor back and some of those gem councillors.

----------


## SKR

There's another car commercial now. I don't know what it is. Something red. The mom and the kid, who is definitely old enough to not piss all over himself, are going somewhere and both his mom and dad ask him if he needs to go to the bathroom. He says no, and off they go. Then, in a twist, it turns out he does need to go. His mom uses every fancy gadget in the new 2021 red whatever to get to wherever they are going so he can get to a bathroom. But it's too late - he's already pissed all over himself in the back seat. Well, that's life, and off they go hand in hand into some building, pissy pants and squishy shoes and all.

This is probably less of a pet peeve and more of an I don't get it, but there's no mega thread for that.

----------


## killramos

Every mega thread is an I don’t get it megathread

----------


## SKR

I thought every thread was a covid thread.

I only know how to make mega posts.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^Ha! I just saw that one, too. I think it's for a Sante Fe.
I just hooked up cable again for the first time in years, so I haven't seen much of commercials in forever (aside from the shit on YouTube).

That kid is way too fucking old to be Johnny Pissy Pants.

----------


## SKR

> ^Ha! I just saw that one, too. I think it's for a Sante Fe.
> I just hooked up cable again for the first time in years, so I haven't seen much of commercials in forever (aside from the shit on YouTube).
> 
> That kid is way too fucking old to be Johnny Pissy Pants.



Good call, here's the ad for anyone who wants to play along at home.




I don't have kids so maybe this is normal, but it just seems so fuckin weird.

----------


## ExtraSlow

That's mean spirited, making fun of a kid with some kind of developmental issue. I mean maybe we should be cheering the normalization of disabled life situations, but not sure how that helps sell the car. Weird.

----------


## killramos

I was searching around for a joke in there. Thought better of it.

Hyundai’s are gross.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> That's mean spirited, making fun of a kid with some kind of developmental issue. I mean maybe we should be cheering the normalization of disabled life situations, but not sure how that helps sell the car. Weird.



What do you mean?
Do you get the vibe that this kid is disabled? I just think he's younger than he looks. I can't soak all this shit in fast enough.

Commercials are ruining my cable reconnection! That stoned corpse outside of the flipped car during a fucking hockey game that kids watch? I can only assume that's MADD. Fuck them and fuck their actual prohibitionist agenda. Sure am glad I had a chance to explain that shit to little kids.

----------


## SKR

I hadn't considered a developmental issue. I thought they just casted an actor that was about six years older than the character he was playing.

Either way, the point seems to be safety features that help you when you're mind is focused on something else. Fair enough. They could have accomplished that by getting to a bathroom on time, and then it all would have been perfectly normal.

If it was advertising spill-proof seats, then I could see it kind of making sense, but even then there has to be a less bizarre way to go about it.

Having said all that, we're talking about it so I guess on that level the ad works. Having said that, though, I was so thrown off by the storyline that if I hadn't been told I would have never known it was for a Hyundai Santa Fe.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Maybe I missed the mark on that. Had happened before. But then again if that's the case the commercial males even less sense. Overall, not a great commercial.

----------


## schocker

I expected a better rant skr since this commercial was quite gross. Now I know if I can't hold it, I will look for a hyundai.

Further thoughts: Who approved this? Why are women always getting into near misses only to be saved by the hyundai driver assistance features? You would think that the pee would come out then, maybe it did and the kid just didn't say anything.

----------


## SKR

> I expected a better rant skr



That I'm able to convey any kind of coherent message is pure shithouse luck. Some hit, most don't.

Parents live in a different reality than I do, so maybe somewhere to someone this ad makes sense. Either way, I'm not the target market for Hyundai so what the fuck do I know.

----------


## SKR

They seem to have taken out the pissing himself part of the ad. I can't believe Hyundai listened to me. It'd do you fucks good to take my advice once in a while too, by the way.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> They seem to have taken out the pissing himself part of the ad. I can't believe Hyundai listened to me. It'd do you fucks good to take my advice once in a while too, by the way.



I will govern myself accordingly

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> They seem to have taken out the pissing himself part of the ad. I can't believe Hyundai listened to me. It'd do you fucks good to take my advice once in a while too, by the way.



1. Don't worry, Brother! You can always watch this strangely old, apparently mixed ethnicity kid piss his pants in a pseudo-SUV!


2. Your advice is always at the forefront, with me.

----------


## Disoblige

When EITs plan on sending you non-priority shit on a late Friday afternoon.
Wait till Monday Jesus fucking Christ.

----------


## killramos

> When EITs plan on sending you non-priority shit on a late Friday afternoon.
> Wait till Monday Jesus fucking Christ.



What are you already on the golf course for the day or something?

----------


## Hallowed_point

People who use annoying jargon such as "pivot, circle back, keep you in the loop, wheelhouse, sharpen your pencil" in everyday conversation. Also people who send friends memes or "but first coffee" type basic bs. Circle the loop around your neck.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> What are you already on the golf course for the day or something?



LoL!!
I end up with the same thing, but from someone like my boss's boss's boss and it's super super reasonable. Something like responding to an email from November with the last batch of info they requested and now they need all the follow up questions answered, all now. Everything.

The last one of those I got was December 18th at 15:30 and I needed to give some AnusTart a pile of info from multiple other stakeholders "so he could effectively progress the application over the Xmas break". "Your immediate action on this is appreciated".
LoL

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> People who use annoying jargon such as "pivot, circle back, keep you in the loop, wheelhouse, sharpen your pencil" in everyday conversation. Also people who send friends memes or "but first coffee" type basic bs. Circle the loop around your neck.



I'd like to pivot back to this, so we can sharpen your pencil, but first, some coffee.

----------


## killramos

> LoL!!
> I end up with the same thing, but from someone like my boss's boss's boss and it's super super reasonable. Swinging like responding to an email from November with the last batch of info they requested and now they need all the follow up questions answered, all now. Everything.
> 
> The last one of those I got was December 18th at 15:30 and I needed to give some AnusTart a pile of info from multiple other stakeholders "so he could effectively progress the application over the Xmas break". "Your immediate action on this is appreciated".
> LoL



Did anustart stamp it tho?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Did anustart stamp it tho?



It wasn't in his wheelhouse.

----------


## Disoblige

> What are you already on the golf course for the day or something?



Ah, so you are the kind of guy who sends people non-important shit late at the end of a work week just to get it off your plate!

Nah, it's just courtesy man. If it is not urgent, I would just wait until Monday, especially if it's already past 5 pm.

----------


## killramos

> Ah, so you are the kind of guy who sends people non-important shit late at the end of a work week just to get it off your plate!



Not really, but nature of the job makes a strict 9-5 a laughable concept. Let alone considering 2:30 on a Friday to be late lol.

Personally if something needs to be done I’d rather know about it at 5:01 on Friday and plan my life accordingly than to drop it on me at 8AM Monday just because.

----------


## Disoblige

> Not really, but nature of the job makes a strict 9-5 a laughable concept. Let alone considering 2:30 on a Friday to be late lol.



That is why I said "plan to send" ?

Get an IM at 2 pm saying I'll get something later today, and I know for a fact it will take at least a few hours to do unless the guy rushes the shit out of it just so he can shoot it out before the weekend as if it means anything.
I know I will likely get it at 5:30 or sometime after 6. Guy has a history of doing shit like this  :ROFL!: 

Again, non-urgent stuff.

----------


## killramos

I think we are on a similar page, I just don’t tend to sweat it.

----------


## AndyL

Omfg. 

Government incompetence at it's absolute highest level.

Just got a lovely letter from MEP, wanting to do a child status review. 

I mean, it's been 4½ years since the child in question has been deemed not a child of the marriage - by consent. 2+ years since the ex admitted in court her initial MEP application was fraudulent. 

Over 2½ years they enforced "arrears" for a child deemed not of the marriage (they couldn't comprehend that a child being removed from a Queens Bench order preamble - meant she was deemed by consent not to be of the marriage). But let's review this again? 

But I can't get the recalculation program to recalculate the actual current child support order that hasn't been set aside...

 :facepalm:   :Bang Head:  I swear I'm going to go postal soon.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

> Omfg. 
> 
> Government incompetence at it's absolute highest level.
> 
> Just got a lovely letter from MEP, wanting to do a child status review. 
> 
> I mean, it's been 4½ years since the child in question has been deemed not a child of the marriage - by consent. 2+ years since the ex admitted in court her initial MEP application was fraudulent. 
> 
> Over 2½ years they enforced "arrears" for a child deemed not of the marriage (they couldn't comprehend that a child being removed from a Queens Bench order preamble - meant she was deemed by consent not to be of the marriage). But let's review this again? 
> ...



Feel you man. Worst government service ever. Going on 4 months and their site still cannot give you an up to date balance of what has been paid. You have to email them and ask for a statement which once you receive it is missing information that is typically shown on the website when it used to work. How productive is sending individual statements to the members via email versus getting your website back up in running...within 4 months.

----------


## AndyL

> Feel you man. Worst government service ever. Going on 4 months and their site still cannot give you an up to date balance of what has been paid. You have to email them and ask for a statement which once you receive it is missing information that is typically shown on the website when it used to work. How productive is sending individual statements to the members via email versus getting your website back up in running...within 4 months.



Yeah, I'm still trying to understand why they're reviewing an order that's already set aside. 

Have a laugh - look at the version of their apache host. 

They take our privacy seriously. 

Another fine government program. Are you surprised it doesn't work?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Hello ExtraSlow.
> Thank you for the information.
> We have confirmed this unit is having issues with the GPS power connection, causing intermittent interruptions. We have forwarded to Southland Ops to address the issue.
> 
> Kind regards,
> MyBusStop App Support Team



The App is worse than useless if it can't track the bus location.

----------


## zechs

Websites/apps that scroll more than a single scroll wheel detent or scrollbar button push.

Like you are trying to read an article, and scrolling goes too far so the new content is off the screen.

What kind of asshole software/webpage dev does that? How do you fuck up window scrolling in 2021?

----------


## suntan

> Websites/apps that scroll more than a single scroll wheel detent or scrollbar button push.
> 
> Like you are trying to read an article, and scrolling goes too far so the new content is off the screen.
> 
> What kind of asshole software/webpage dev does that? How do you fuck up window scrolling in 2021?



Web developers think they're always the shit, when in fact they're just shit.

----------


## Hallowed_point

Voicemails where the person rattles off their number so fast you have to listen to it 3 times to get it. Or you just give up and delete it. Lay off the coffee and give the poor recipient a chance at writing down your #. 

Browsing dealership sites and that annoying pop up window with a generic smiling face goes down the middle of your screen and bounces "how may I help?" You may piss off, that's how! 

People who sign off emails with "Best"

----------


## bjstare

Voicemails, full stop.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Voicemails, full stop.



This. If I could remove voicemails from my plan, I would. Send me a text. It's 1000 times worse if your voicemail is "Hi, it's _relative_, call me back."
I really only see a point for recruiters/job offers.

----------


## Disoblige

> This. If I could remove voicemails from my plan, I would. Send me a text. It's 1000 times worse if your voicemail is "Hi, it's _relative_, call me back."
> I really only see a point for recruiters/job offers.



This is why I never setup the voice mail for my plan LOL

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Generic voicemails from sales wieners during bidding.
Fuck off! What's your question if you fucking have one, so I can have the section open to answer you when I call you back. You don't actually have a question and you just want to pump me for info about _____ project and ____ FID etc etc?
I know. That's why I'm not calling you back.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Generic voicemails from sales wieners during bidding.
> Fuck off! What's your question if you fucking have one, so I can have the section open to answer you when I call you back. You don't actually have a question and you just want to pump me for info about _____ project and ____ FID etc etc?
> I know. That's why I'm not calling you back.



I have similar issues with this with IM at work. Even the "ettiquette guide" from slack, is like "don't open with hi".
Don't message me hi and wait for my answer. Maybe it's less polite, but just ask your question in the first message. If you feel bad, open with a "hi, I was wondering about x".

----------


## zechs

> I have similar issues with this with IM at work. Even the "ettiquette guide" from slack, is like "don't open with hi".
> Don't message me hi and wait for my answer. Maybe it's less polite, but just ask your question in the first message. If you feel bad, open with a "hi, I was wondering about x".



If I have to drag information out of people with my business, I stop dealing with them.

Either give me the info we both need to have an honest/informed conversation, or quit wasting my time.

One of the things I like about owning my own business, the ability to tell people to fuck off and quit wasting my time.

----------


## killramos

Bizarre on hold times that drag on forever.

I asked you to remove a vehicle from my insurance policy. This isn’t rocket science guys.

This should not take up an hour of my god damned day.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Bizarre on hold times that drag on forever.
> 
> I asked you to remove a vehicle from my insurance policy. This isnt rocket science guys.
> 
> This should not take up an hour of my god damned day.



Is that TD MM? They have gone from exceptional to sub par in the last 18 months.

----------


## killramos

> Is that TD MM? They have gone from exceptional to sub par in the last 18 months.



Yup, I have had a similar experience. They used to be great. Brief to no hold, everything fixed up in 10-15 minutes.

Now it’s a minimum 30 minutes to get someone on the phone, and once you do you better be using small words to get anything done.

It used to be something they were awesome for quick same day changes even on weekends. Now I feel like I need to book a morning off in my calendar to deal with them.

----------


## ercchry

> Voicemails, full stop.



If only... need to make a recorded phone call to verify things for compliance... sometimes we can mitigate it if we can do some Google searches and fire off an email... if we HAD an email. The whole covid, wfh shit has made this exceptionally painful. But it’s in the policies we sent the regulators, so we gotta do it... sigh 

I do leave my number twice though... very slowly. Still running less than a 50% returned call rate though  :ROFL!:

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

It took me two hours and fifty eight minutes to cancel a policy with TD last summer on the phone.

----------


## killramos

> It took me two hours and fifty eight minutes to cancel a policy with TD last summer on the phone.



In the fall I gave up 4 times after 3 hours on hold over a 2 week period.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Yeah, TD has gotten exactly that bad.
I've accidentally left the insurance on a summer car all this fucking winter (and last) because I find excuses to not call them and take so long to do so simple.
I'm rewarding them for their incompetence!! *Fail*!!

Their other fail is if you need to call them about an insured thing in another province, you get to be on hold twice! Why? Because their system decides who you talk to based on _your_ phone number. So then you get through to Mohammed and to tell him "Yo, I needs mo insurance on my Lambo in la Belle Province - lemme text you a 'gram pic of me drinking expensive alcohol." And then Mohammed (who speaks 50% of 3 languages and is WfH in his shitty apartment with shitty reception on a Motorola Startac in New Brunswick, which is attached to Quebec) says some muffled, unintelligible bullshit but you can comprehend the words "Alberta, transfer" and boom - you're back on hold for another fifteen.

I should've been waiting on hold while I wrote this rant...
But it's kind of warming up...

----------


## AndyL

If only we had a universal computer network, accessible to all manner of devices and you could press a button and request a callback or change. 

Hours on hold tying up phone lines makes much more sense.

----------


## killramos

TDMM has the ability to make changes via the website. They just openly acknowledge that they ignore them lol

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> If only we had a universal computer network, accessible to all manner of devices and you could press a button and request a callback or change. 
> 
> Hours on hold tying up phone lines makes much more sense.



I do enjoy companies that offer that option, although I'm not so certain TD MM does.
Can you confirm that they do?

----------


## killramos

I don’t recall being offered a callback from TD in any of my interactions with them over the past 6 months.

They do have the online form but I was literally told on the phone it goes to an unanswered inbox.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I dont recall being offered a callback from TD in any of my interactions with them over the past 6 months.
> 
> They do have the online form but I was literally told on the phone it goes to an unanswered inbox.



LoL!!!!
Insert that Simpsons picture of the tube from the pneumatic messaging system at the nuclear plant being ejected to that nearby stream with the beavers.
That's hilarious!!

----------


## killramos

I think they want to answer those emails in theory. But no one is allocated to actually do it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I think they want to answer those emails in theory. But no one is allocated to actually do it.



Sounds plausible.

----------


## bjstare

Man I didn't realize that TD has gotten that bad. I've been using Bill for a few years now... I can get everything done expediently through a couple emails, with quick turnaround.

----------


## killramos

TD is fair to me on my rates which is why I stay with them.

I’m open minded on my insurance but im not willing to pay more for the few annoying calls I end up making a year.

----------


## SKR

I just went through a first aid course. Every time, there's always a fuckin storyteller who's been everywhere and seen everything. Friday afternoon, and this guy has been burned, he's hauled a patient into town at 170km/hr across the prairie in a Raptor, he's used an epipen on a dog, his brother lost his hockey career due to diabetes, he's seen a first responder faint at the sight of an injury, and he's gotten a concussion from a head on collision. All told in vivid detail to a room full of people who wished he was dead. Fuck that guy.

----------


## killramos

Hahaha the truth

----------


## ExtraSlow

Worst is when that guy is the coworker you normally avoid, but you are forced to spend the day as his buddy.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> TD is fair to me on my rates which is why I stay with them.
> 
> I’m open minded on my insurance but im not willing to pay more for the few annoying calls I end up making a year.



TD was something like $1500 cheaper than Aviva on home insurance. I saved like 40% off my insurance by moving everything over, otherwise I'd have happily stuck with a broker.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Been a long time since I was with TD, but back then they were significantly more than the broker. I think it's worth shopping around every few years no matter who you are with.

----------


## Disoblige

People who set up GoFundMe's for their pet's surgery.

I will admit, I would not buy insurance for my pet but you'll never see me ask for money when something happens and it's my fault I took the risk on my pet's expenses.

----------


## suntan

There's a couple of sites where payment now requires a double confirmation. Staaaaahhhppppp.

----------


## adam c

Insurance renewal is up, quote coming back is pretty large, was curious about other companies but they all require a credit check now. why?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Insurance companies hate you. What does your broker say?

----------


## adam c

Well in the one site that gave me a quote without a credit check, Bill's quote was cheaper

----------


## TomcoPDR

When the toilet paper sticks to the roll, you then panic spin the roll, all the while overcoming the thought of wiping rid of those brownies stuck between the cheeks.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Worst is when that guy is the coworker you normally avoid, but you are forced to spend the day as his buddy.



I intentionally missed a first aid course because I found out that was happening. Paid out of pocket to go the next week with my Mrs.

----------


## killramos

Well TD redeemed themselves with their call with me today. Brief initial hold of 10 minutes but they got me all sorted out in 15 once they got to me.

I can live with that, especially after 4PM.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Just realized the Ford X-plan deal from my work is gone. The ownership group we got it through sold their piece of our company.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Sometimes you can beat x plan with good negotiating. But it's more work.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Sometimes you can beat x plan with good negotiating. But it's more work.



I suck at negotiations. Wasn't planning on buying until next year anyways, but still peeved.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> I suck at negotiations. Wasn't planning on buying until next year anyways, but still peeved.



Just talk to Swak. It might mean a trip up to Edmonton, but I bet he'll still hook you up.

----------


## ExtraSlow

X plan is Ronco set and forget easy.

----------


## suntan

> I suck at negotiations. Wasn't planning on buying until next year anyways, but still peeved.



The key is to wear something sexy that shows a lot of cleavage and shows off your butt.

----------


## killramos

> The key is to wear something sexy that shows a lot of cleavage and shows off your butt.



Pretty sure in car sales that’s actually a recipe to get a market price adjustment

----------


## Darell_n

> The key is to wear something sexy that shows a lot of cleavage and shows off your butt.



Plumber’s crack ain’t going to help.

----------


## killramos

> Well TD redeemed themselves with their call with me today. Brief initial hold of 10 minutes but they got me all sorted out in 15 once they got to me.
> 
> I can live with that, especially after 4PM.



I take back my redemption of TD for managing to fuck up insuring my car to an address they well know ( considering they also insure my home) is over a year out of date...

----------


## ExtraSlow

When you complete a task for a manager at work, and email it to them with a clear and descriptive title, but they still send you wechat messages days later asking when you are going to get it done, because they didn't check their email.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> When you complete a task for a manager at work, and email it to them with a clear and descriptive title, but they still send you wechat messages days later asking when you are going to get it done, because they didn't check their email.



I used to send this one super handy individual exactly what was asked, when it was asked for. Then I needed to book 45min to simply read the email directly to him while he followed along constantly grilling me, looking for a mistake.
I'm hoping he froze to death in Texas.

----------


## Disoblige

> When you complete a task for a manager at work, and email it to them with a clear and descriptive title, but they still send you wechat messages days later asking when you are going to get it done, because they didn't check their email.



lol, and chances are if you WeChat'd him that you e-mailed him a document proactively, he would be like "Yes, I saw it..." all passive-aggressive like  :ROFL!:

----------


## AndyL

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saska...cles-1.5931836




> "I wouldn't treat my application as a legal stick flung for a judicial dog to chase, catch, chew on, and figure out," Danyliuk wrote.



My pet peeve - this must be a family court matter. 

Having sat through many days worth of crap at QB in calgary, this was a constant first question - "what exactly are you applying for here?"

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

When Op Costs are already an unreasonable $20/sq-ft and at renewal, the commercial landlord offers you $10/sq-ft + Op Costs, which is basically BertStare.jpg so you immediately shop around. Weird - it turns out there's trillions of sq-ft of empty office space in Calgary and you immediately find something far more suitable for way _way_ *way* less money, sign up and boom.
Then, Johnny FuckStick magically has time to "make you an offer you can't refuse.... $2/sq-ft, Bro. Because I like your face."
Then he's all_ le shock and awe_ when he finds out we're leaving and doing a burnout in the parking lot?!!!!? Like, are you honestly surprised that we didn't carry on in some song & dance, bullshit, bird mating ritual garbage when you were trying to soak us for 80% more than a reasonable rate?!!!?
Go fuck your hat! 

How did these clown-ass, motherfuckers ever get enough money to own all this shit in the first place when they're dumber than a bag of warm puke?!

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'd need to know more about this bag of puke to make a fair comparison.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I'd need to know more about this bag of puke to make a fair comparison.



I had 15 different comparisons lined up but they all had to do with 47 chromosomes or Corky from Life Goes On...
I was just trying to be PC.

----------


## gmc72

I haven't seem it mentioned yet, but the new 60km/hr zone on Crowchild over the river. Let's widen it to 3 lanes but slow everyone down to 60. Even southbound after the new bridge when it went up to 80, has been changed to 60.

BTW - NO ONE DOES 60 THERE!!!

----------


## killramos

I love how much money they spent on that interchange and you still have to go through that bizzare under bridge intersection to go crowchild north from Bow trail EB.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I rarely go through there, but I wish I could maintain 60.

----------


## SKR

People who have to tell you how much they hate wearing masks. Yeah, we all hate it. That's why we weren't doing it for fun before this all happened, and why we all take them off as soon as we're able to.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> People who have to tell you how much they hate wearing masks. Yeah, we all hate it. That's why we weren't doing it for fun before this all happened, and why we all take them off as soon as we're able to.



Whining is the #1 Canadian hobby.

----------


## AndyL

We've forgotten these groups of people who seem to stop on the threshold of (insert favorite loblaws associated grocery store) and make a huge production of removing their masks and 'breathing the air of freedom'. While blocking all traffic in and out. 

I watched one stop to do it, and get immediately knocked over by a little old lady who wasn't able to stop the cart as quickly.  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

The phrase "out of pocket" to mean being away from their office.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> The phrase "out of pocket" to mean being away from their office.



Meaning they're in someone's pocket at the office? Not something I would advertise.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> The phrase "out of pocket" to mean being away from their office.



I think I've complained about this in this thread months ago. +Rep
That already means a thing!! You don't get to decide it also means a thing that's completely different from the thing it already means!!

----------


## sabad66

> The phrase "out of pocket" to mean being away from their office.



oh man so true. can't stand that.

I also know someone that says 'thanks in a million', which i think should be 'thanks a million' but confused with 'once in a million'.

----------


## Brent.ff

Seeing people's nose's uncovered in stores (typically Canadian Tire, Walmart or Costco..). Like fuckoff old timer, we know youre breathing through your nose, and thats kind of the point of wearing a mask..

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^But were they _breathing moistly_??

----------


## suntan

My pet peeve: Only I seem to remember Bayes' Theorem.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Seeing people's nose's uncovered in stores (typically Canadian Tire, Walmart or Costco..). Like fuckoff old timer, we know youre breathing through your nose, and thats kind of the point of wearing a mask..



I dunno, most of those types are mouth breathers to begin with.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> I take back my redemption of TD for managing to fuck up insuring my car to an address they well know ( considering they also insure my home) is over a year out of date...



TD's dropped the ball big-time lately.
They tried to contact me re: an insurance issue at a phone number which is *6 years out of date*, which i've requested them to remove from my profile three times previously. Following that, they decided not to bill my wife for insurance for 10 months and didn't really bother to tell us.

Buncha dumbdumbs over there.

----------


## Brent.ff

People who send out the 'I value the experience that I gained and all the time I spent working with you amazing people. ' on the day they quit to the whole office.. got one today from a guy whos been here 2 months..

----------


## killramos

> People who send out the 'I value the experience that I gained and all the time I spent working with you amazing people. ' on the day they quit to the whole office.. got one today from a guy whos been here 2 months..



Maybe you guys were such an experience he realized quick to get out of dodge.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Smoke bomb is the pro move.

----------


## Brent.ff

> Maybe you guys were such an experience he realized quick to get out of dodge.



I mean, if you dont like a place, whatevs.. but as ES says, the batman move is the pro move for sure

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

Cigarette smokers who complain about the price of gas, or anything and everything else...or constantly complaining about how they have no money. 

My MIL who smokes said she thinks $200 is a lot of money  :Bang Head:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Cigarette smokers who complain about the price of gas, or anything and everything else...or constantly complaining about how they have no money. 
> 
> My MIL who smokes said she thinks $200 is a lot of money



She could smoke two extra packs a week if she could free up today $200 a month!

----------


## schurchill39

People who pull to the right when they are getting ready to turn left. Nothing makes me want to ram your rear end more than when you do this!

----------


## never

> People who pull to the right when they are getting ready to turn left. Nothing makes me want to ram your rear end more than when you do this!



Maybe they are just setting up to drift the turn?

----------


## Disoblige

CBC marketplace segments.
God damn awful investigating that counteracts their case.

Truly I wish I could talk to those incompetent producers.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> CBC marketplace segments.
> God damn awful investigating that counteracts their case.
> 
> Truly I wish I could talk to those incompetent producers.



Jonathan Torrens and crew at Street Cents grew up but government television just can’t find a suitable department for them to transition into, so probably easier to just rebrand the show.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Jonathan Torrens and crew at Street Cents grew up but government television just cant find a suitable department for them to transition into, so probably easier to just rebrand the show.



Anita Dyck! Be quiet!
We'll take all the charity Dyck we can get!

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Anita Dyck! Be quiet!
> We'll take all the charity Dyck we can get!



 :Angel:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Jroc is my Jesus

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> People who pull to the right when they are getting ready to turn left. Nothing makes me want to ram your rear end more than when you do this!



Are you coming on to me?

----------


## killramos

> People who pull to the right when they are getting ready to turn left. Nothing makes me want to ram your rear end more than when you do this!

----------


## schurchill39

> Are you coming on to me?






> 



Surprise sodomy is the only way to handle the pull-right-to-turn-left crowd.

----------


## schocker

I went to mcdonalds to get a creme egg mcflurry, don't know what I was expecting, but of course they had no ice cream items available  :Guns:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

A company thinking that I want to purchase food from them even though their name is Dr. Oetker.

That's not the name of a food company. It should be the name of a company that makes chemicals for gas chambers.

----------


## schocker

> A company thinking that I want to purchase food from them even though their name is Dr. Oetker.
> 
> That's not the name of a food company. It should be the name of a company that makes chemicals for gas chambers.



I just don't get how it is cost effective to ship frozen pizzas that are always on sale for like $3 all the way from Germany.

----------


## Disoblige

> I just don't get how it is cost effective to ship frozen pizzas that are always on sale for like $3 all the way from Germany.



Wait... you actually think it is shipped from Germany? Lol

I guess our civics are made in Japan too? :P

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Wait... you actually think it is shipped from Germany? Lol
> 
> I guess our civics are made in Japan too? :P



Our Subaru's are.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Our Subaru's are.



I'm a long way from a Subaru fan, but I think calling them a $3 pizza is a tad harsh.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I'm a long way from a Subaru fan, but I think calling them a $3 pizza in a tad harsh.



Both give you gas problems though.

----------


## schocker

> Wait... you actually think it is shipped from Germany? Lol
> 
> I guess our civics are made in Japan too? :P



You got me, I thought casa di mama was from Italy too. No, the last time I bought one, however long ago, it was labeled as a product of Germany which is why I found it odd. 

No I am aware where the civics are made, Canada and England.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

"Horse People" aka horse enthusiasts who can't afford horses.

Go be crazy somewhere else, Loser. Your justifications are as solid as Caillou's eloquent whining.

----------


## killramos

> "Horse People" aka horse enthusiasts who can't afford horses.
> 
> Go be crazy somewhere else, Loser. Your justifications are as solid as Caillou's eloquent whining.



+1, but it’s nice to have them around because it means glue jokes never get old

----------


## Darell_n



----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Don't build that!!
It's missing at least 3 discipline stamps and a Permit To Practice!

----------


## CUG

I have a room in my house that stays 3 degrees warmer than the rest of the house. It's on a zone, and the airflow is such that the damper stays open past the target temp due to air volume.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I have a room in my house that stays 3 degrees warmer than the rest of the house. It's on a zone, and the airflow is such that the damper stays open past the target temp due to air volume.



First world problems.

----------


## ExtraSlow

you should try living in asia, stupid canadians.

----------


## adam c

Asshole neighbours who fill up your bins the day after pickup, idiots left their personal details so I returned their contribution

Also asshole neighbours who get sick of their dog barking so they put it outside to bark, constantly

----------


## ExtraSlow

Same neighbors? Maybe shoot the dog and slash thier tires.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^
*after the customary _surprise sodomy_

----------


## ExtraSlow

No, make the sodomy no surprise at all. That's the real power move.

----------


## adam c

Different neighbours actually

The bin thing is a common issue in my neighborhood

----------


## Disoblige

One of my neighbors always has shit fly out of their bins making a mess of their property and onto my side because they are unhealthy fucks and fill their garbage bin like 3-4 days after garbage day. 

Then after garbage day when both our bins are empty, the odd time they pick up their trash they would put it into my bin instead of theirs.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Did I complain about this already? probably, but it pisses me off when you are arranging a teams meeting with three people in three different time zones, and someone decides to reschedule it with ten minutes notice. Fucking hell.

----------


## killramos

> Did I complain about this already? probably, but it pisses me off when you are arranging a teams meeting with three people in three different time zones, and someone decides to reschedule it with ten minutes notice. Fucking hell.



Sounds like its time to have the meeting without them. And inform them about what decision was made.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Sounds like its time to have the meeting without them. And inform them about what decision was made.



Except it's usually only VP's that do this.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Sounds like it’s time to have the meeting without them. And inform them about what decision was made.



Can you come and work here, maybe as my boss? you have a no-nonsense attitude that would be refreshing.

- - - Updated - - -




> Except it's usually only VP's that do this.



True, I am lowly.

----------


## killramos

> Can you come and work here, maybe as my boss? you have a no-nonsense attitude that would be refreshing.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> True, I am lowly.



I’d do that for free if you would like

----------


## adam c

> Did I complain about this already? probably, but it pisses me off when you are arranging a teams meeting with three people in three different time zones, and someone decides to reschedule it with ten minutes notice. Fucking hell.



or they don't show up at all with no notice

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I’d do that for free if you would like



"Never do something for free if you are any good at it" - Ghandi, I think

----------


## lilmira

there is no u in team

----------


## vengie

The absolute run around trying to get ahold of someone at Uber to change the phone number on my account so I can log in...

Give me a damn phone number to call!!

----------


## Tik-Tok

> there is no u in team



There's me in team, not u.

----------


## lilmira

the word is not inclusive, let's cancel it. Can we have a teamu meeting?

----------


## dirtsniffer

When people hijack my email chain to talk about unrelated topics. Fuck off karen it's bad enough when you do this to my meeting. I don't need you doing it to my emails too.

----------


## Maxx Mazda

Those people who either add or replace their brake lights with a blinky one. You look like a retard.

----------


## AndyL

> Those people who either add or replace their brake lights with a blinky one. You look like a retard.



Hey now!

The mustang light sequencer on my towtruck was cool. I don't give a fuck what you think  :Smilie:

----------


## adam c

Why do diesel truck owners modify their exhaust to be loud AF, then idle their trucks for 1.5 hours in the morning?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Why do diesel truck owners modify their exhaust to be loud AF, then idle their trucks for 1.5 hours in the morning?



The answer is usually buried in hair and so tiny, you will have trouble seeing it.

----------


## adam c

Is it a factory option? 
Annoy your neighbours, $400 includes loud exhaust and 10 hour remote start

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Why do diesel truck owners modify their exhaust to be loud AF, then idle their trucks for 1.5 hours in the morning?



Only 1.5 hours? Fuck she's barely warmed up.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Loud pipes save lives.

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

> Why do diesel truck owners modify their exhaust to be loud AF, then idle their trucks for 1.5 hours in the morning?



Same reason why guys like us drive BMWs haha jk

----------


## Hallowed_point

Coworkers who treat a shared work fridge like it's their personal home fridge.

Oversized lunch bag, special plastic bin filled with Grandma Sue's huckleberry jam, gourmet sauces, pickles and coffee creamer all labeled "don't touch" in sharpie.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Coworkers who treat a shared work fridge like it's their personal home fridge.
> 
> Oversized lunch bag, special plastic bin filled with Grandma Sue's huckleberry jam, gourmet sauces, pickles and coffee creamer all labeled "don't touch" in sharpie.



Been there. Sometimes you gotta check em:

----------


## Maxx Mazda

> Hey now!
> 
> The mustang light sequencer on my towtruck was cool. I don't give a fuck what you think



I'm not talking about sequential signal lights - those don't bother me. I'm talking about the replacement low down "trailer hitch" style brake light that Subaru owners like to install, that strobes like 15 times every time they touch the brake pedal. We get it! You're stopping! Jesus....

----------


## Tik-Tok

I always thought manufacturers should implement brake strobes, but only when a vehicle hits 'X' amount of deceleration G's, so people know when the person ahead is hard braking.

----------


## killramos

I think several BMWs do exactly that

Apparently US DOT doesnt allow it but several Euro countries do.

----------


## bjstare

If I've learned anything from watching every top gear episode, they've been doing that in Europe for years (decades?).

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Yeah BMW has had multi stage brake light for a while, I think it’s pedal pressure based?

----------


## killramos

Yea here instead did flashing only some of the brake light illuminates under light braking then extra lights come on during hard a
Deccel.

No flashing since the DOT is stuck in the 60’s.

Definitely been decades in Europe, I think E46 M3 had it.

----------


## adam c

i didn't know about the multi stage lights until I got a bulb out alert and couldn't figure out what it was talking about as when I hit the brakes everything came on

----------


## killramos

Really happy with the city dragging a grader out to spread a foot of snow and ice in front of my fucking driveway

I had kept it meticulously clear all winter but glad the city is paying some dipshit to come out on a Saturday and “improve” things.

----------


## ExtraSlow

plowing residential streets usually makes it worse. Wish they wouldn't.

----------


## killramos

Road was already plowed and clear. They shut scraped the windrows they created from the south side to my side of the street.

----------


## killramos

Fuck the police.

Really didn’t think snow blowing was going to be on the list for today, but leave it to the dipshits at the city to surprise me.

----------


## schurchill39

> Really happy with the city dragging a grader out to spread a foot of snow and ice in front of my fucking driveway
> 
> I had kept it meticulously clear all winter but glad the city is paying some dipshit to come out on a Saturday and improve things.



Last night at about 1am they had the grader going back and forth down the alley perpendicular to my street for a solid half an hour. On one side of that alley is a bunch of condos so I am sure those people were pumped that they figured that was an appropriate time to grade and have the back up beeper constantly going off for that long. The city is smrt

----------


## sabad66

Chat functionality in Teams. Coming from Skype for Business, i really liked the option to have every chat as a separate window. Now with Teams, every chat is part of the main Teams window until you manually pop it out.

If anyone else is annoyed by this, voting for this UserVoice item might help:
https://microsoftteams.uservoice.com...d-chat-pop-out

----------


## killramos

Relations from Vancouver who insist on referring to the river pathway as “the seawall”. 

Actually. Everything is my pet peeve this week, broke my thumb on the weekend and I’m severely under medicated (and instructed not to drink).

----------


## ExtraSlow

People from out east who refer to electricity and any electricity utility company and infrastructure as HYDRO. Fuck you.

----------


## Buster

> People from out east who refer to electricity and any electricity utility company and infrastructure as HYDRO. Fuck you.



omg this. this. this.

----------


## killramos

> People from out east who refer to electricity and any electricity utility company and infrastructure as HYDRO. Fuck you.



British Columbians also do that

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> British Columbians also do that



Yes, but their hydro is all hydro.
Ontario is a dog's breakfast, nuked and smoked.

----------


## jwslam

> Chat functionality in Teams. Coming from Skype for Business, i really liked the option to have every chat as a separate window. Now with Teams, every chat is part of the main Teams window until you manually pop it out.
> 
> If anyone else is annoyed by this, voting for this UserVoice item might help:
> https://microsoftteams.uservoice.com...d-chat-pop-out



I just need teams screenshare to be able to freeze  :Frown:

----------


## bjstare

> British Columbians also do that



That's what I was thinking, reminded me of my friends that grew up on the island.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> That's what I was thinking, reminded me of my friends that grew up on the island.



Same here, haven't heard that term since I left. Also idiots who refer to Condos as "Strata" in AB.

----------


## lilmira

The Hyundai commercial with the guy dancing? Why not cowbell? We need more cowbell.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Costco.
This just in: 4 quarts of toilet bowl cleaner and a package of large Ziploc bags are now "*LARGE ITEMS*" so the cashier will be a giant cunt to you for daring to put them on the conveyor.

I thought a box less than 4kg that I can pick up from its top was not the same as a 25kg sack of dog food. Now I've learned same = same.

It was like being at airport security in there today. Fuck me! Been there a thousand times but couldn't do anything right.

----------


## killramos

I find they hate you for putting things on conveyer, and they hate you for leaving things in the cart.

Can’t win, so I don’t try.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Costco hates you like I hate Ontario.

----------


## bjstare

Tsuutina Costco has self check out... which is great, except for when they have attendants there that want to scan everything straight from your cart, not giving you the opportunity to put it in a box. I don't want a cart full of loose goods to take to the car, put it in a goddamned box. Or let me do it at least.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I've been grabbing a box on my way in lately. load it up as I go for self check out. cause it saves a bunch of time for how much I usually buy

----------


## Hallowed_point

Living in a condo as a car enthusiast. Basically starts and ends with that sentence.

Detailing your car or working on it in the underground parkade? Trying to escape from the wife or just have some quiet time? Nice try, because you'd better be prepared for retirees or other bored lonely people to make the same tired joke of "you can do mine next!" or "what's wrong with it now" "oh, your car's dripping oil did you know that?" Piss off and mind your own business already ..unless you're offering to help or bringing beverages.

----------


## TomcoPDR

More and more Calgarians parking 2’ from curb since Covid

----------


## SpdDmn268

> Chat functionality in Teams. Coming from Skype for Business, i really liked the option to have every chat as a separate window. Now with Teams, every chat is part of the main Teams window until you manually pop it out.
> 
> If anyone else is annoyed by this, voting for this UserVoice item might help:
> https://microsoftteams.uservoice.com...d-chat-pop-out



Also you can only hide or mute a chat, but it's still hiding there? Skype doesn't save them once you close the window, afaik..

I voted for the chat window thing, although i haven't been personally victimized by it yet.

----------


## Darell_n

New neighbours that think karaoke should be performed outside on their deck.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> New neighbours that think karaoke should be performed outside on their deck.



There's already a thread for this.

----------


## Darell_n

> There's already a thread for this.



Might need to build a .50 cal airsoft for this task.

----------


## killramos

> Might need to build a .50 cal airsoft for this task.



I think that’s called a nerf gun

----------


## Buster

> There's already a thread for this.



I dont know who sent that thread around the woodpecker community facebook page. But those fuckers haven't been seen.

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

> Chat functionality in Teams. Coming from Skype for Business, i really liked the option to have every chat as a separate window. Now with Teams, every chat is part of the main Teams window until you manually pop it out.
> 
> If anyone else is annoyed by this, voting for this UserVoice item might help:
> https://microsoftteams.uservoice.com...d-chat-pop-out



Haha my work uses this too, and every time I want to send a funny comment to my coworker, I don't do it, just in case in some how ends up in the main chat lol the risk of accidentally messaging everyone is way too high.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Just send that Jennifer Connelly gif. Every time.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> New neighbours that think karaoke should be performed outside on their deck.



Lol you live in Bridlewood too? Sounds like one of my neighbours

----------


## sabad66

> I just need teams screenshare to be able to freeze



What do you mean by this? Like to take a snapshot when someone else is screen sharing? 




> Also you can only hide or mute a chat, but it's still hiding there? Skype doesn't save them once you close the window, afaik..
> 
> I voted for the chat window thing, although i haven't been personally victimized by it yet.






> Haha my work uses this too, and every time I want to send a funny comment to my coworker, I don't do it, just in case in some how ends up in the main chat lol the risk of accidentally messaging everyone is way too high.



Yes this too! Almost forgot about the persistent chat thing. It’s good for some situations like recurring meetings where you want the history, but horrible if you just wanna shoot the shit. I think I just really liked Lync/Skype for business because I grew up with msn messenger and it was so similar. 

Shit, just realized I’m slowly turning into one of these guys who complain about new technology and I would always think to myself “come on old man, either adapt or leave the company and let the youngins take the reigns” lol

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I dont know who sent that thread around the woodpecker community facebook page. But those fuckers haven't been seen.



And yet, no +Rep...
Elsewhere, I make a vague comparison between Mar & JarbJarb and it's Golden Showers of succulent Rep.
Here, I lay down some genius and I sit, broken hearted. Paid a dime and only farted.

On the shoulders of giants, I tells yas.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

When you pay off your phone balance and your phone company keeps charging you the same monthly amount, just upping the wireless portion of the bill to match. I called them on it and they said “oh now that you’ve contacted us we can do this” which is still $5 more than the same plan from their competitors. On top of trying to get my to spend double monthly on another overpriced phone financed with them that I have to give back after 2 years anyway, it’s like dealing with buying a car and them manipulating numbers and trying to throw in bullshit add ons nobody needs for “free” (hidden in the bill).

----------


## ExtraSlow

> When you pay off your phone balance and your phone company keeps charging you the same monthly amount, just upping the wireless portion of the bill to match. I called them on it and they said “oh now that you’ve contacted us we can do this” which is still $5 more than the same plan from their competitors. On top of trying to get my to spend double monthly on another overpriced phone financed with them that I have to give back after 2 years anyway, it’s like dealing with buying a car and them manipulating numbers and trying to throw in bullshit add ons nobody needs for “free” (hidden in the bill).



Phone companies are brutal.

----------


## Tik-Tok

When I need to drink coffee after work to stay awake enough to drink beer, and now I'm too full of liquids to drink anymore, but don't have to piss yet either.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> When I need to drink coffee after work to stay awake enough to drink beer, and now I'm too full of liquids to drink anymore, but don't have to piss yet either.



Insert drinking problem joke.

----------


## Disoblige

> Tsuutina Costco has self check out... which is great, except for when they have attendants there that want to scan everything straight from your cart, not giving you the opportunity to put it in a box. I don't want a cart full of loose goods to take to the car, put it in a goddamned box. Or let me do it at least.



I laugh my ass off when idiots at Costco (especially the deerfoot meadows location) who make a giant line in the middle of the store when self checkout is completely open and the employees scans your stuff for you too. I was so amazed it took 90 minutes to scan half a cart of stuff and we were outta there.

It's shocking that you have an employee tell you to do self checkout and the amount of people who still choose to stand in line for 15 minutes.

----------


## killramos

90 minutes eh?

----------


## ianmcc

> I've been grabbing a box on my way in lately. load it up as I go for self check out. cause it saves a bunch of time for how much I usually buy



With the new self serve checkouts I keep my Costco purchases to just a few items that fit in one box. I then strategically place them all in one layer with the barcodes facing up.
Scan away, essential Costco pleebs!

I also call it CDO in order to keep the letters in alphabetical order.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> With the new self serve checkouts I keep my Costco purchases to just a few items that fit in one box. I then strategically place them all in one layer with the barcodes facing up.
> Scan away, essential Costco pleebs!
> 
> I also call it CDO in order to keep the letters in alphabetical order.



I would like to subscribe to your newsletter.

----------


## Disoblige

> 90 minutes eh?



Hahaha. Oops, I meant 90 seconds  :Frown:

----------


## killramos

> Hahaha. Oops, I meant 90 seconds



Mixing up 90 seconds with 90 minutes is very common

----------


## SKR

"Butthurt" is a term for children to use. Not for adults.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Mixing up 90 seconds with 90 minutes is very common



We all like to think we're 90 minute men.

----------


## killramos

> "Butthurt" is a term for children to use. Not for adults.



Weird distinction to be butthurt about

----------


## adam c

> We all like to think we're 90 minute men.



That seems like too much effort

----------


## ExtraSlow

90 minutes a year

----------


## TomcoPDR

Those fuckers who keeps calling to clean your furnace. I’d keep them on as long as possible, then inform em I live in a high rise with central hvac.

----------


## jwslam

> Mixing up 90 seconds with 90 minutes is very common



9.0cm and 9.0 inches is also very interchangeable right?

----------


## killramos

> 9.0cm and 9.0 inches is also very interchangeable right?



I certainly like to thing so

----------


## 03ozwhip

The strings on loofahs. Who the fuck decided to make them the same color as the loofah so you can't find them to hang them back up.

Maybe this belongs in the other thread I dunno.

----------


## schocker

In the office for ones, going to start my day, submit some pipeline applications. Entire aer website is down.  :Clap:

----------


## bjstare

> Living in a condo as a car enthusiast. Basically starts and ends with that sentence.
> 
> Detailing your car or working on it in the underground parkade? Trying to escape from the wife or just have some quiet time? Nice try, because you'd better be prepared for retirees or other bored lonely people to make the same tired joke of "you can do mine next!" or "what's wrong with it now" "oh, your car's dripping oil did you know that?" Piss off and mind your own business already ..unless you're offering to help or bringing beverages.






> The strings on loofahs. Who the fuck decided to make them the same color as the loofah so you can't find them to hang them back up.
> 
> Maybe this belongs in the other thread I dunno.



These both belong in the other thread.

----------


## Buster

> In the office* for ones*, going to start my day, submit some pipeline applications. Entire aer website is down.



I'm triggered.

----------


## schocker

> I'm triggered.



Shit, I'm going to have to redo my beyond posts five times like my emails since I have forgotten english since covid.

----------


## Disoblige

> We all like to think we're 90 minute men.



that is just asking for a prolapsed a-noose.

----------


## Tik-Tok

7:30pm - "Serves 3-5 people? Challenge accepted!"

8:45pm - "Dear god, why do I hate myself?"

----------


## TomcoPDR

Cutting into a mango that’s not quite ripe, what does one do at this point?

----------


## Disoblige

> Cutting into a mango that’s not quite ripe, what does one do at this point?



Dog food

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeet.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Dog food



Gonna try sarah wrapping it for a few days, see if it’ll sweeten up

----------


## sabad66

> Cutting into a mango that’s not quite ripe, what does one do at this point?



I had the opposite problem. Made the mistake of buying an entire box of 10 mangoes, but didn't think to try and stagger the ripening. So i ended up with all 10 being ripe in like 4 days, but only able to eat 6 of them before the rest got over-ripe. n00b move for sure, next time i need to remember to put them in the fridge.

----------


## killramos

My vote is eat it. Not like Alberta mangoes are ever that good anyway

----------


## TomcoPDR

Mango pudding, diy mango bubble tea, mango smoothie... thats what I would had done... speaking of mangos, how deep do you all lick the seed? Going too deep will cause itchy tongue though

----------


## killramos

I peal, then slice off the stone in as large of chunks as possible, then slice.

No lick

----------


## Darell_n

> speaking of how deep do you all lick the seed? Going too deep will cause itchy tongue though



They have an HPV vaccine to prevent that.

----------


## jwslam

> I had the opposite problem. Made the mistake of buying an entire box of 10 mangoes, but didn't think to try and stagger the ripening. So i ended up with all 10 being ripe in like 4 days, but only able to eat 6 of them before the rest got over-ripe. n00b move for sure, next time i need to remember to put them in the fridge.



^that's on you, no pity.
It's not exactly impossible to guess like an avocado is

----------


## ercchry

I was contemplating this the other day... can you sprinkle sugar on mango for the same effect as with strawberries?

----------


## Disoblige

> My vote is eat it. Not like Alberta mangoes are ever that good anyway



Dude you think that mango was grown in Alberta?...

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Dude you think that mango was grown in Alberta?...



LoL.
You don't think he means "by the time it gets to Alberta"? (especially if it sits an extra week in the Suez Canal.)

----------


## TomcoPDR

> I was contemplating this the other day... can you sprinkle sugar on mango for the same effect as with strawberries?



The whiteness in this post... I’m claiming it for NFT auction

----------


## sabad66

CRA wait times and the fact their callback service isn't working. First time i've ever had to call them and it's nuts. Waited 3 hours on hold yesterday and when it was close to being answered (according to the 3 hour 9 min wait time on CRA website), i got a "we are unable to connect you due to a technical issue" and then dropped my call.

So now i'm on again. 1.5 hours in so let's see if i can talk to someone soon.

I realize it's tax season so they are really busy, but still frustrating as hell.

----------


## Hallowed_point

The growing number of star wars nerds since Mandalorian came out/cute Yoda everywhere.

Specifically, some dork and his lifted Subaru wagon painted drab green with a lightsaber glued to the back that I see every morning on my commute. Probably a Redditor/Beyond member  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Disney is good at selling dolls and princesses.

----------


## Disoblige

> The growing number of star wars nerds since Mandalorian came out/cute Yoda everywhere.
> 
> Specifically, some dork and his lifted Subaru wagon painted drab green with a lightsaber glued to the back that I see every morning on my commute. Probably a Redditor/Beyond member



What's wrong with Star Wars? lol.

----------


## killramos

> The growing number of star wars nerds since Mandalorian came out/cute Yoda everywhere.
> 
> Specifically, some dork and his lifted Subaru wagon painted drab green with a lightsaber glued to the back that I see every morning on my commute. Probably a Redditor/Beyond member



You think that guy only did that because of the Mandalorian?

- - - Updated - - -




> Dude you think that mango was grown in Alberta?...



Grown no, but essentially no decent mangoes make it here.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> What's wrong with Star Wars? lol.



Nothing, I actually love Star Wars and The Mandalorian but don't feel a compulsion as an adult to decorate my vehicles with lightsabers or baby Yoda stuff.

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

People who write "clean" in their car ads....wow, you cleaned it, so that justifies your price?

----------


## suntan

> You think that guy only did that because of the Mandalorian?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Grown no, but essentially no decent mangoes make it here.



Visit the ethnic stores, they have great mangoes. Even RCSS gets terrible mangoes which surprised me.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Amazon Prime's "skip intro" button. Which skips the advertisement and intro, but also the entire cold open of a show.

----------


## killramos

> Amazon Prime's "skip intro" button. Which skips the advertisement and intro, but also the entire cold open of a show.



Pretty ballsy that Amazon gets away with ads for their paid streaming service.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Skip intro is part of your device settings. Like Roku or whatev.

----------


## suntan

Wireless mice. Their range sucks.

----------


## suntan

> Amazon Prime's "skip intro" button. Which skips the advertisement and intro, but also the entire cold open of a show.



Doesn't do that for me. Have you tried a new TV?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Doesn't do that for me. Have you tried a new TV?



Apparently it's just my old ass tablet that I cast from (to a Roku stick). I just tried it with my phone and it's fine.

Peeve: When I go out doing errands and my wife decides to go to Okotoks without warning me, and I'm locked out of my house.
Even bigger peeve: When having all the doors in the house locked is useless because same wife left the kitchen window unlock. It took me all of 60 seconds to get in.

----------


## Darell_n

> Apparently it's just my old ass tablet that I cast from (to a Roku stick). I just tried it with my phone and it's fine.
> 
> Peeve: When I go out doing errands and my wife decides to go to Okotoks without warning me, and I'm locked out of my house.
> Even bigger peeve: When having all the doors in the house locked is useless because same wife left the kitchen window unlock. It took me all of 60 seconds to get in.



Sounds like you still use those key things.

----------


## suntan

> Apparently it's just my old ass tablet that I cast from (to a Roku stick). I just tried it with my phone and it's fine.
> 
> Peeve: When I go out doing errands and my wife decides to go to Okotoks without warning me, and I'm locked out of my house.
> Even bigger peeve: When having all the doors in the house locked is useless because same wife left the kitchen window unlock. It took me all of 60 seconds to get in.



Definitely time for a new TV.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Sounds like you still use those key things.



Lots of my belongings are old ass. Old ass house with old ass door frame. Shifts a lot in the winter and the deadbolt becomes pretty stiff, which I like because it keeps the door sealed tighter, but also make an electronic deadbolt useless.

----------


## jwslam

> Lit keeps the door sealed tighter, but also make an electronic deadbolt useless.



That's why keyless manual schlage
beware if you upgrade to these that the hole needs to be 2 1/8", I had to find someone to bore it out from the old 1 1/2"

Jump to 25s; embed doesn't allow me to do that

----------


## ExtraSlow

when the office coffee machine breaks

----------


## 03ozwhip

People calling their significant other BAE. You sound like a fucking idiot.

----------


## ExtraSlow

There's not many nicknames for your girlfriend/boyfriend that don't sound stupid. Partner/sweetie/squeeze/bae/little honey/lover/significant other/old lady/ball and chain etc.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> There's not many nicknames for your girlfriend/boyfriend that don't sound stupid. Partner/sweetie/squeeze/bae/little honey/lover/significant other/old lady/ball and chain etc.



You're probably right. I just hate bae the most. Lover is pretty bad and a little awkward too.

----------


## Hallowed_point

Neighbour in Bridlewood cut a Filipino license plate in half and stuck the sides of it behind his AB plate on a fart cannon 93 dx civic hatch. Also stuck a Filipino flag sticker on the AB plate which I believe is illegal lol. We get it, you're a Filipino I can tell by looking at your face. It doesn't need to be plastered all over your vehicle in such a tacky manner.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Neighbour in Bridlewood cut a Filipino license plate in half and stuck the sides of it behind his AB plate on a fart cannon 93 dx civic hatch. Also stuck a Filipino flag sticker on the AB plate which I believe is illegal lol. We get it, you're a Filipino I can tell by looking at your face. It doesn't need to be plastered all over your vehicle in such a tacky manner.



Are Filipinos like people from Newfoundland?

----------


## nzwasp

Unsure this ones been mentioned. 

But when you are following someone down the street and they then stop and wait for their garage door to fully open before going onto their driveway and into their garage whilst simultaneously blocking the whole street.

----------


## killramos

> Unsure this ones been mentioned. 
> 
> But when you are following someone down the street and they then stop and wait for their garage door to fully open before going onto their driveway and into their garage whilst simultaneously blocking the whole street.



Have a hard drive driving around them?

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Have a hard drive driving around them?



My neighbours do this, but they stop in the middle of the street, so I can't drive around them.
Also, they're _always_ on the left hand side, so I'd have to go into oncoming traffic, if they didn't use the whole street.

----------


## nzwasp

> My neighbours do this, but they stop in the middle of the street, so I can't drive around them.
> Also, they're _always_ on the left hand side, so I'd have to go into oncoming traffic, if they didn't use the whole street.



This.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Neighbour in Bridlewood cut a Filipino license plate in half and stuck the sides of it behind his AB plate on a fart cannon 93 dx civic hatch. Also stuck a Filipino flag sticker on the AB plate which I believe is illegal lol. We get it, you're a Filipino I can tell by looking at your face. It doesn't need to be plastered all over your vehicle in such a tacky manner.



And it’s confusing sometimes when you pull up to a car with red blue white sticker on the trunk/hatch from a distance, you don’t know if they from Texas or Philippines. (Yes till u get closer, or see the shape of Texas state)

----------


## Hallowed_point

> Are Filipinos like people from Newfoundland?



 Now that you've mentioned it, they are like the Newfies of Asia.  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

Newfie’s, or anyone from the east coast lol.

Always an awkward conversation when the fact that I went to school out there comes up and people inevitably ask me how much I love it there.

 :ROFL!: 

People fucking stop you in the street if you are wearing a shirt with reference to the east coast on it.

Basically :

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PT0ay9u1gg4

That was enough attempts to get the video to link for me lol

----------


## suntan

> Unsure this ones been mentioned. 
> 
> But when you are following someone down the street and they then stop and wait for their garage door to fully open before going onto their driveway and into their garage whilst simultaneously blocking the whole street.



I suppose they should wait on their driveway, but you are actually supposed to wait for the garage door to fully open as if the opener breaks there is a chance that the door falls.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> And its confusing sometimes when you pull up to a car with red blue white sticker on the trunk/hatch from a distance, you dont know if they from Texas or Philippines. (Yes till u get closer, or see the shape of Texas state)



Unlike the Newfie map, where you think their car paint is peeled off from a distance, then you get closer and see that the car paint is peeling, but there's also a Newfie map sticker on the trunk too.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Unlike the Newfie map, where you think their car paint is peeled off from a distance, then you get closer and see that the car paint is peeling, but there's also a Newfie map sticker on the trunk too.

----------


## jwslam

> Unsure this ones been mentioned. 
> 
> But when you are following someone down the street and they then stop and wait for their garage door to fully open before going onto their driveway and into their garage whilst simultaneously blocking the whole street.



Power move: Pull into their driveway and wait til they're done.

----------


## schurchill39

> My neighbours do this, but they stop in the middle of the street, so I can't drive around them.
> Also, they're _always_ on the left hand side, so I'd have to go into oncoming traffic, if they didn't use the whole street.



This goes along with my pet peeve of people swinging out left when turning right. Bitch you're in a Toyota Corrola not a fucking Kenworth with a 53' reefer van

----------


## Disoblige

So many APEGA commercials on TV.
Annoying.

Don't need to be reminded engineers are regulated by them.

----------


## killramos

I love when mandatory organizations feel the need to advertise

Like BC Ferries, or the ATA

----------


## ExtraSlow

Or the government of Canada

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Or the government of Canada



Any gub-mint.

----------


## Disoblige

> I love when mandatory organizations feel the need to advertise
> 
> Like BC Ferries, or the ATA



Their reserves were getting too full from our dues so gotta waste it somewhere. No more luncheons these days.

----------


## ExtraSlow

How many people apparently have not heard of the ignore user option. That's my peeve.

----------


## Disoblige

> How many people apparently have not heard of the ignore user option. That's my peeve.



If ignoring a user totally removes the post and does not allow you to view the post unless you unblock them, then yeah it makes sense. Otherwise it's just annoying seeing the post still. It ends up not really being a proper mute/block feature like on other sites.

That is why I don't block anyone myself.

----------


## Buster

I want to block you seeing threads started by some of the loonies around here. I haven't seen an 
@ZenOps
 post in years, but his threads still show up on my new posts. So I have to put in the effort of looking at user names.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Seasonal allergies. I never used to have them, but holy fuck do I ever now.

----------


## suntan

> Seasonal allergies. I never used to have them, but holy fuck do I ever now.



It is mega dusty outside right now. The whole week was brutal.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Pray for rain my allergic brothers.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Pray for rain my allergic brothers.



I had to search a few old threads on Beyond to find out what everyone else uses, lol. It's never been so bad I've needed medicine, but here we are. Took Claritin and nasal spray. It's keeping the sneezes and runny nose down, but I can still feel it just below the surface. I think it might be my dog too. He's the sheddiest we've ever seen him right now, and this is the only the second spring we've had him.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Nasal rinse 2x per day is key. Then daily 24h pill. Costco is correct place to buy your allergy meds.

----------


## SKR

Today it looked like I was going to be late for a lab appointment, so I called to see what would happen if I was 30 minutes to several hours late. You don't get to talk to a person until you listen to the 2 minutes of covid information - what to do if you have symptoms, where you can get tested, etc. I don't care about any of that.

"I might be late today, how much of a problem is that?"

"Just be here before we close."

"Cool, thanks."

I wish there was an option to just go direct to a person and skip all the shit that doesn't apply to me.

----------


## Disoblige

> Nasal rinse 2x per day is key. Then daily 24h pill. Costco is correct place to buy your allergy meds.



OH YA.. what happened 
@killramos
, did I steer you right with da Costco pill..

----------


## killramos

> OH YA.. what happened 
> @killramos
> , did I steer you right with da Costco pill..



Haven’t hit me yet for the season. And I’ve been avoiding Costco.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Paper straws.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Paper straws.



Man. Don't get me started.

----------


## Disoblige

Testing that 3rd security question attempt and getting locked out of CRA account  :ROFL!:

----------


## jwslam

> Testing that 3rd security question attempt and getting locked out of CRA account



When you go and revise your security questions and don't actually know your former self.

----------


## Darell_n

> When you go and revise your security questions and don't actually know your former self.



People that keep trying to fight with CRA passwords, security questions and PIN numbers instead of just signing in with their online bank service. j/k. (Just went through this with a couple of elderly family members.)

----------


## lasimmon

> People that keep trying to fight with CRA passwords, security questions and PIN numbers instead of just signing in with their online bank service. j/k. (Just went through this with a couple of elderly family members.)



I use the bank log in and someone hacked my actuals cra account log in. Lame. 

I had them disable that though. Can only log in through the bank now.

----------


## schurchill39

> I use the bank log in and someone hacked my actuals cra account log in. Lame. 
> 
> I had them disable that though. Can only log in through the bank now.



Both my business and my personal accounts were part of that big widespread account locking they did a month or so back. What a process to get access to them again  :Guns:

----------


## sabad66

Was that actually CRA getting hacked? Or was it more a re use of passwords situation?

----------


## lasimmon

> Was that actually CRA getting hacked? Or was it more a re use of passwords situation?



I got notice that they got hacked and got 5 years of identity watch or something like that.

----------


## sabad66

Weird, all I could find about it was this:
https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.cbc.ca/amp/1.5916607

Surprised they would offer monitoring services for something that’s not their fault but maybe yours was a different incident.

----------


## schurchill39

> Was that actually CRA getting hacked? Or was it more a re use of passwords situation?



The original news articles said something along the lines of finding some sort of CRA password list for sale like what you linked above. At least that's what I was told mine was involved in. I must have noticed it on the first day they locked everyone out because those news articles didn't show up for a few days after I called the CRA to get things sorted. I only had to wait on hold for an hour and a half as opposed to what seems like the typical 4+ hours.

----------


## suntan

Is THECRACANSUCKMYDICK on that list?

----------


## Darell_n

> Is THECRACANSUCKMYDICK on that list?



That’s probably the Admin account.

----------


## Buster

when people call car brands a "marque" 

nothing sounds more gay

----------


## Tik-Tok

> when people call car brands a "marque" 
> 
> nothing sounds more gay



It sounds so bougie though.

----------


## nzwasp

Waking up to a 25 point credit score drop because god forbid I used 31% of my available credit last month on my credit card.

----------


## Disoblige

> It sounds so bougie though.



When I rent a car from "Budget", I say it like that so it makes me feel better about the Corolla I got.

This is also why I shop at Leon's.

----------


## killramos

Door Dash Driver: “Hey when I accepted your order it said you were 15 minutes away but when I type it into GPS it says you are 30 minutes away. I don’t want to drive to Anderson buddy”

Me: “ I don’t live in Anderson, I only live 15 minutes from the restaurant”

DD: “GPS says you live in canyon meadows”

Me: “you just have typed it in wrong, I don’t live there”

DD: *says wrong address to me*

Me: “that’s not my address, I live at x, corner of y and z. It’s a grid street there is no easier way for me to describe that to you”

DD: “ but gps says you live in canyon meadows”

Holy Fuck

----------


## ExtraSlow

Door dash is trash

----------


## adam c

When you have a no soliciting sign next to your doorbell camera and people with those portable debit machines still ring your doorbell.. yea no thanks I can see you go away

----------


## killramos

> Door dash is trash



Obviously I paraphrased above for brevity, but he was fucking rude the whole time and I basically had to sit on the phone and direct him to my house like a cab driver the whole time.

I only ordered food because Im busy with work asshat.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> Waking up to a 25 point credit score drop because god forbid I used 31% of my available credit last month on my credit card.



This is the real pet peeves thread right?

----------


## suntan

> Obviously I paraphrased above for brevity, but he was fucking rude the whole time and I basically had to sit on the phone and direct him to my house like a cab driver the whole time.
> 
> I only ordered food because Im busy with work asshat.



Same sort of thing happened to me as well with DoorDash. Driver couldn't figure out where I lived despite having my address and Google Maps. Useless dipshit.

----------


## killramos

> Same sort of thing happened to me as well with DoorDash. Driver couldn't figure out where I lived despite having my address and Google Maps. Useless dipshit.



I loved how his opening line was basically thinly veiled cheesed off about not getting paid enough for the delivery lol

Still. Wow. I live on the corner of 2 numbered streets. This is NOT complicated shit.

----------


## Buster

I think the doorsash/UE/skip drivers are running two apps/two phones and they are doubling up orders when they can. My drivers have sometimes made very suspicious detours.

----------


## killramos

I order DoorDash a fair bit. Google has never had an issue finding my house before lol

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Doordash has "lost" multiple orders for me. Skip has been better, Uber eats has typically been the best.

----------


## killramos

I used to use skip, got on the dash pass thing last fall to save delivery fees. Had some people indicate they were more fair to restaurants than skip as well. Not sure if that’s true though.

9 times out of 10 door dash does exactly what I expect of it. Easy billing, ordering, from an app, and food shows up at my door when they said it will. No Ragrets.

Where things go off the rails imo is when I have to intervene in the process in any way.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

That's why I use uber eats, for the uber pass. I've already saved more than I pay/month.

----------


## suntan

> I used to use skip, got on the dash pass thing last fall to save delivery fees. Had some people indicate they were more fair to restaurants than skip as well. Not sure if that’s true though.
> 
> 9 times out of 10 door dash does exactly what I expect of it. Easy billing, ordering, from an app, and food shows up at my door when they said it will. No Ragrets.
> 
> Where things go off the rails imo is when I have to intervene in the process in any way.



Ask a restaurant, they'll tell you what the take is. Last time I asked STD took 25%.

----------


## ExtraSlow

If it's a local family owned place I want to support. I pick it up myself. There's one local Viet place I pick up from specifically because he admits he's nearly going out of business.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Peeve of the day is having someone else setting up video meetings with prospective customers in exotic time zones and then not telling us what the goals and expectations are for said meetings so we either have the meeting and look stupid or the meeting is cancelled only hours before, which is always overnight Calgary time. 

Fuckin hell I'm grumpy today.

----------


## sabad66

When you say/type/think about a specific word way too much in a short period of time and after a while it doesn’t sound like a real word any more. Fucking cheddar.

----------


## ExtraSlow

agree.

----------


## dirtsniffer

The funniest show on tv getting cancelled because it was about cops.

----------


## suntan

> If it's a local family owned place I want to support. I pick it up myself. There's one local Viet place I pick up from specifically because he admits he's nearly going out of business.



I don't know a single restaurant that's even close to last March levels. Best I've seen is 25%.

I don't know how any of these owners are even feeding themselves.

----------


## SKR

I posted a while back that you haven't been able to get cans of Fresca in about a year, and now you can't get bottles of it either. Apparently the Coke union is on strike or something. I don't know what they're striking about. Tough conditions down in the Coca Cola mines, I guess.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Fresca is the best diet grapefruit soda I know. Sad face.gif

----------


## SKR

Co-op has their own brand, citrus wave or something like that. It was close enough to the real thing and significantly cheaper. I don't know if they quit making it, or if my store just quit ordering it.

----------


## SKR

Someday I should do a "things I've learned in six weeks as a truck driver" post. Holy fuck people do dumb things that piss me off constantly. TLDR: please get the fuck out of the way and stay there.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I would like to subscribe to your newsletter.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I would like to subscribe to your newsletter.



Would you, though?...

----------


## Disoblige

This show called "Kung Fu" on CW.
Saw the commercial for it and it went like this..

JUSTICE...
IS SERVED...
FAMILY STYLE.

What the fuck?

United States of Al is also a bad show, lol.

Are they trying to cater multicultural shows for white people to accept? They are like the sweet and sour pork of TV.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^Pics of sweet & sour pork or GtFO.

----------


## killramos

> This show called "Kung Fu" on CW.
> Saw the commercial for it and it went like this..
> 
> JUSTICE...
> IS SERVED...
> FAMILY STYLE.
> 
> What the fuck?
> 
> ...



Are you trying to tell me sweet and sour pork isn’t a cultural staple?

----------


## Disoblige

> Are you trying to tell me sweet and sour pork isn’t a cultural staple?



Hey man. Manchu Wok is part of the illuminati.

This is likely my last post forever. I will be like Rural Juror and disappear.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Hey man. Manchu Wok is part of the illuminati.
> 
> This is likely my last post forever. I will be like Rural Juror and disappear.



Quoted for posterity.

----------


## suntan

> Hey man. Manchu Wok is part of the illuminati.
> 
> This is likely my last post forever. I will be like Rural Juror and disappear.



“You try ginger beef or we cut you!”

----------


## killramos

> Hey man. Manchu Wok is part of the illuminati.
> 
> This is likely my last post forever. I will be like Rural Juror and disappear.



Manchu wok isn’t even good white people Chinese.

----------


## Buster

> Hey man. Manchu Wok is part of the illuminati.
> 
> This is likely my last post forever. I will be like Rural Juror and disappear.



He ded

----------


## Disoblige

Locked out of CRA AGAIN!

Fucking picked me to do multi-factor authentication right? So I do it because there is no way around it, and it took over 5 minutes for the text or call to come. I didn't know that so I ended up requesting it a few more times as I wasn't getting anything.
BOOM, LOCKED OUT.

So I try to call, and it says there are too many people calling so it tells me to try again later and hangs up.

Fuck you CRA. I guess you don't want me to do taxes?

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Locked out of CRA AGAIN!
> 
> Fucking picked me to do multi-factor authentication right? So I do it because there is no way around it, and it took over 5 minutes for the text or call to come. I didn't know that so I ended up requesting it a few more times as I wasn't getting anything.
> BOOM, LOCKED OUT.
> 
> So I try to call, and it says there are too many people calling so it tells me to try again later and hangs up.
> 
> Fuck you CRA. I guess you don't want me to do taxes?



Been through this multiple times today and yesterday. Can't get through to anyone.

----------


## Disoblige

> Been through this multiple times today and yesterday. Can't get through to anyone.



I mean, they might as well just lock me out for 8 hours or something instead so I can try again after. I hate how they force me to call and then I get to hold on the line for a few more hours. I get the security and all, but come on. If you don't have people available to answer calls, then do something about it.

And you know what is worst thing of it all? It makes you enter all those numbers and stuff before telling you that they are too busy and hangs up on you.
Seriously, whoever designed that phone system should be shot in the face.

Fucking. Bullshit.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> I mean, they might as well just lock me out for 8 hours or something instead so I can try again after. I hate how they force me to call and then I get to hold on the line for a few more hours. I get the security and all, but come on. If you don't have people available to answer calls, then do something about it.
> 
> And you know what is worst thing of it all? It makes you enter all those numbers and stuff before telling you that they are too busy and hangs up on you.
> Seriously, whoever designed that phone system should be shot in the face.
> 
> Fucking. Bullshit.



Yes and yes. Agreed. I'm waiting on a tax refund that I believe went to my old address(wife did the taxes this year, want something done right, do it yourself).

----------


## jwslam

> I mean, they might as well just lock me out for 8 hours or something instead so I can try again after. I hate how they force me to call and then I get to hold on the line for a few more hours. I get the security and all, but come on. If you don't have people available to answer calls, then do something about it.
> 
> And you know what is worst thing of it all? It makes you enter all those numbers and stuff before telling you that they are too busy and hangs up on you.
> Seriously, whoever designed that phone system should be shot in the face.
> 
> Fucking. Bullshit.



You know when you finally do get through, all they're gonna do is snail mail you a reset code?




> Yes and yes. Agreed. I'm waiting on a tax refund that I believe went to my old address(wife did the taxes this year, want something done right, do it yourself).



Changing your mailing address on your taxes doesn't actually do jack shit. You gotta log into your CRA account online and change it there (if it works, after 10x of misdirected failed links)
I spent a hour a few years back arguing about this with an agent on the phone about why I owe late fees (interest) when they didn't send the notices to my current address. "It's just the way the system is".

----------


## Disoblige

> You know when you finally do get through, all they're gonna do is snail mail you a reset code?



No they don't. They unlock it on the phone.


It is funny because they also warn you that you may wait 4 hours and be automatically disconnected (if you are lucky enough to be put on hold) and rude behavior will not be tolerated  :ROFL!: 

Somehow they know people will be pissed.

----------


## Disoblige

Popsicle sticks.

God damn 2021 and no one figured out to make one that doesn't ruin the last 10% of your ice cream treat?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Popsicle sticks.
> 
> God damn 2021 and no one figured out to make one that doesn't ruin the last 10% of your ice cream treat?



Don't worry, one day someone will take a photo of a popsicle stick in a turtles nose, and you won't have to worry about them anymore.

----------


## killramos

> Don't worry, one day someone will take a photo of a popsicle stick in a turtles nose, and you won't have to worry about them anymore.



Turtles really are fucking retards aren’t they

----------


## schurchill39

> CRA.... something something.... 10x of misdirected failed links



This is my pet peeve! The amount of broken or failed links on their site is atrocious. I just want to pay you my taxes, don't make me go on a fucking Easter egg hunt to do it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Monk seals are stupider than turtles.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^But could a Monk Seal charge a frozen battery?

----------


## Disoblige

5 failed attempts to call and almost 4 hours later, I made it.
Was so close to getting automatically cut off after a 4 hour wait.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> 5 failed attempts to call and almost 4 hours later, I made it.
> Was so close to getting automatically cut off after a 4 hour wait.



Fuck I hate seeing that God forsaken fucking number.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Every person on my ignore list seems to be having a big week. All of them are posting like mad. #peeve

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Every person on my ignore list seems to be having a big week. All of them are posting like mad. #peeve



I haven't really been posting that much.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I haven't really been posting that much.



Not you, but some of the people you respond to....

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Not you, but some of the people you respond to....



You mean the ones from the same city, with the same opinions as eachother, who all joined shortly after another person from that city, and with those opinions, was banned?

----------


## ExtraSlow

You've done more research on this than I have.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> You've done more research on this than I have.



I don't want anyone to accuse me of being a half-assed stalker.

----------


## killramos

Are they cowboys?

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> You've done more research on this than I have.



Now I am curious also. haha

----------


## Buster

> now i am curious also. Haha



htg

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Interesting!

----------


## Buster

> Interesting!



lol, you didn't know that we had a bunch of HTG alts?

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> lol, you didn't know that we had a bunch of HTG alts?



I don't pay enough attention. I come here for entertainment, (some) knowledge, and to loosely shoot my mouth off.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Hat Tip Guy ???

----------


## sabad66

I always had a hunch zechs was HTG

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Back on topic:

The same guy who opens a question with "Can I pick your brain?" also uses "So, are you winning!?" as his go to for seeing how your day is.

And fuck that guy. Fuck him, his sister, mother, his fucking hat. Everything about him should get FUCKED.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Back on topic:
> 
> The same guy who opens a question with "Can I pick your brain?" also uses "So, are you winning!?" as his go to for seeing how your day is.
> 
> And fuck that guy. Fuck him, his sister, mother, his fucking hat. Everything about him should get FUCKED.



Can I piggy back this with “are you alive?” as well?

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Can I piggy back this with “are you alive?” as well?



THAT guy, if you're dumb enough to ask him how he is will reply with "Well, I'm still breathing!" and probably drinks the hand sanitizer.

----------


## Buster

> THAT guy, if you're dumb enough to ask him how he is will reply with "Well, I'm still breathing!" and probably drinks the hand sanitizer.



"Living the dream!"

----------


## schurchill39

Uh oh, I definitely started two phone calls yesterday with "can I pick your brain" and usually answer "living the dream" when people ask how I am. I've also been known to drop the occasional "are you winning" when I know a coworker has been struggling with a problem. I just chalked it up to being a dad so all of these phrases started materializing but maybe I'm just an asshole?  :dunno:

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Uh oh, I definitely started two phone calls yesterday with "can I pick your brain" and usually answer "living the dream" when people ask how I am. I've also been known to drop the occasional "are you winning" when I know a coworker has been struggling with a problem. I just chalked it up to being a dad so all of these phrases started materializing but maybe I'm just an asshole?



I'm sorry to break it to you but there were definitely corporate social functions you never heard about.

@schurchill39
 there's a distinct possibility that I'M the asshole.

----------


## killramos

> "Living the dream!"



Hey that’s my line.

And when people ask me “really”, I say sure why not.

----------


## suntan

Does anybody else's login into Enmax's site take forever?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Hey that’s my line.
> 
> And when people ask me “really”, I say sure why not.



I usually tell them "Battling crippling depression, just like every day"

People usually stop asking after that.

----------


## schurchill39

> I'm sorry to break it to you but there were definitely corporate social functions you never heard about.
> 
> @schurchill39
>  there's a distinct possibility that I'M the asshole.



Next time I see you at Lion's Skate Park I'm definitely dropping an "are you winning" then getting ready to throw down.

----------


## vengie

> I usually tell them "Battling crippling depression, just like every day"
> 
> People usually stop asking after that.



This is fantastic.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Next time I see you at Lion's Skate Park I'm definitely dropping an "are you winning" then getting ready to throw down.



It isn't fair when only one of us knows who the other is. And THAT probably also makes me the asshole.

----------


## ianmcc

> "Living the dream!"



Hey I really AM living the dream!
#COC

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

"E*ck*specially" from a grown-ass man.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Every fucking year. Street sweepers scheduled on the same day as garbage day, so everyone parks in the alley, and the garbage truck can't pick up half the bins.

----------


## Disoblige

> Every fucking year. Street sweepers scheduled on the same day as garbage day, so everyone parks in the alley, and the garbage truck can't pick up half the bins.



Oh I thought you were gonna say that bins make it so the street can't be swept due to ppl leaving their bins out all day.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Oh I thought you were gonna say that bins make it so the street can't be swept due to ppl leaving their bins out all day.



Same same but different.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> "Living the dream!"



Everytime someone answers with this, I ask them who's dream they're living. They usually get real fidgety after that.

----------


## adam c

> "Living the dream!"



Isn't this universal for I don't want to be in this meeting or conversation, let's get it over with

----------


## killramos

Huh. I always just figured it was because my life was pretty good.

Must be all the soy I drink since getting my autism vaccine.

----------


## jwslam

> Must be all the soy I drink since getting my autism vaccine.



Peeve: When the English language is so broken...
Is that a vaccine that causes autism or prevents it?

Similarly does bi-monthly mean twice/month or every other month?
It's generally accepted that biweekly means every 2 weeks,
and semi-annually means 2x per year... so twice a month should be semi-monthly?

----------


## ExtraSlow

My peeve is people who don't know the difference between bi-weekly pay and semi-monthly. I just wrote a contract for someone and I ended up doing as weekly, because it was confusing several people.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> My peeve is people who don't know the difference between bi-weekly pay and semi-monthly. I just wrote a contract for someone and I ended up doing as weekly, because it was confusing several people.



Car salesmen love those people.

----------


## suntan

I had like 8 meetings along with a ton of meeting prep this past week.

That was not living the dream.

----------


## ExtraSlow

What's worse, a meeting you have to do a ton of prep for, or a meeting you are invited to at the last minute that you WOULD have done a lot of prep for?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> What's worse, a meeting you have to do a ton of prep for, or a meeting you are invited to at the last minute that you WOULD have done a lot of prep for?



That's easy.
I love getting dragged into a meeting part way through that I wasn't even invited to so I can get rapid-fire grilled by an angry exec when there is no hope of me answering the ultra specific questions about dates or communications.
Fuck

----------


## killramos

> That's easy.
> I love getting dragged into a meeting part way through that I wasn't even invited to so I can get rapid-fire grilled by an angry exec when there is no hope of me answering the ultra specific questions about dates or communications.
> Fuck



It’s the chain of screaming.

----------


## ercchry

> My peeve is people who don't know the difference between bi-weekly pay and semi-monthly. I just wrote a contract for someone and I ended up doing as weekly, because it was confusing several people.



I have this conversation often... and when I do I’m calling someone in HR or payroll. Still shocked on how people stay employed sometimes

----------


## suntan

God if I sell my company I can't wait to rejoin the workforce again.

----------


## Disoblige

> My peeve is people who don't know the difference between bi-weekly pay and semi-monthly. I just wrote a contract for someone and I ended up doing as weekly, because it was confusing several people.



There are 52 weeks in a year.
Nuff said.

----------


## SKR

> What's worse, a meeting



This is the worst.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> This is the worst.



You would vomit if you had my job.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> There are 52 weeks in a year.
> Nuff said.



Did you know this is not common knowledge?

----------


## SKR

> You would vomit if you had my job.



Just thinking about it gives me a stomach ache.

There aren't any truck driver meetings.

----------


## killramos

> Just thinking about it gives me a stomach ache.
> 
> There aren't any truck driver meetings.



Here I thought half the day was “safety meetings”

----------


## SKR

> Here I thought half the day was “safety meetings”



That's oilfield shit. Agriculture has no time for safety.

-------------

The phrase "reaching out" can fuck off, and people who say it should headbutt a locomotive.

----------


## SKR

"Never assume, because then you make an ass out of u and me." Shut up, no you don't.

----------


## jwslam

> "Never assume, because then you make an ass out of u and me." Shut up, no you don't.



The latter is better?

----------


## SKR

> The latter is better?



No I didn't like that at all.

----------


## killramos

People who turn a simple question that should take 5 minutes to answer, into a meeting I have to now attend with 3 other people later this week.

Like, Christ, I’m going to just make an assumption and move on with my life if you can’t tell what’s going on in the area you look after.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Montellier sparkling water with lemon flavour tastes like a nice, refreshing, bubbly water with a full squirt of _Pledge_ furniture polish in it.
 :Barf:

----------


## SKR

This fucking intersection today.



This is the #1 and #37, looking eastbound on the #1. I drive a semi for a living. I'm in the left turning lane, trying to turn north on the 37. Some fucking dickhead pulls off the westbound #1 to turn south, and just stops in the median and waves at me to go. I honked my horn, because I can't go unless he wants me to drag my back trailer across his hood. So he waves at me again. Motherfucker, I will dynamite the brakes and blow this horn until I run out of air. Get the fuck out of the way. Finally he goes, and just as I start to move, another fuckin asshole pulls into the median and waves at me to go. Holy fuck I hate people.

Please, if you see a semi trying to do anything, just get the fuck out of the way and stay there. If It looks like I should be doing something, and I'm not doing it, it's because you're in my way. So move.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Looks more like you were driving the Google car.
Liar.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> This fucking intersection today.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the #1 and #37, looking eastbound on the #1. I drive a semi for a living. I'm in the left turning lane, trying to turn north on the 37. Some fucking dickhead pulls off the westbound #1 to turn south, and just stops in the median and waves at me to go. I honked my horn, because I can't go unless he wants me to drag my back trailer across his hood. So he waves at me again. Motherfucker, I will dynamite the brakes and blow this horn until I run out of air. Get the fuck out of the way. Finally he goes, and just as I start to move, another fuckin asshole pulls into the median and waves at me to go. Holy fuck I hate people.
> 
> Please, if you see a semi trying to do anything, just get the fuck out of the way and stay there. If It looks like I should be doing something, and I'm not doing it, it's because you're in my way. So move.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> 



No. No man. Shit, no man. I believe you get your ass kicked saying something like that man.

----------


## ercchry

>

----------


## ExtraSlow

:Devil:

----------


## Buster

> Looks more like you were driving the Google car.
> Liar.



That or people are taking dash cams to a whole new level

----------


## Disoblige

Looks like Mad Max and he's driving a monster truck in the desert.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Tesla set a new bar for roadcams. Hard to retrofit 8 cameras onto a peasant mobile though. Plus it comes free with a Pixel 6XL preorder.

----------


## schurchill39

> This fucking intersection today.
> 
> This is the #1 and #37, looking eastbound on the #1. I drive a semi for a living. I'm in the left turning lane, trying to turn north on the 37. Some fucking dickhead pulls off the westbound #1 to turn south, and just stops in the median and waves at me to go. I honked my horn, because I can't go unless he wants me to drag my back trailer across his hood. So he waves at me again. Motherfucker, I will dynamite the brakes and blow this horn until I run out of air. Get the fuck out of the way. Finally he goes, and just as I start to move, another fuckin asshole pulls into the median and waves at me to go. Holy fuck I hate people.
> 
> Please, if you see a semi trying to do anything, just get the fuck out of the way and stay there. If It looks like I should be doing something, and I'm not doing it, it's because you're in my way. So move.



Welcome to the wonderful world of being a truck driver. You're in for a treat and will get to witness a whole new side of drivers you never realized existed before. But it will make you more aware of those shitty habits when you're back in your passenger vehicle so just take that small win and move on.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Parking at the meadows mile buildings. Truly awful.

----------


## AndyL

Family court... 

Seriously if mental health issues are clearly evident... Why do judges pussyfoot around the real issue and try to accomplish something in a 'normal' manner - rather than deal with the issue? Clearly this isn't going to proceed in a normal manner immediately after the argument with duty council over their name. 

Anyone got a primer on these sovereign citizen arguments because - clearly my knowledge of 1600s era law is lacking and nobody knew wtf the rants were about.  :dunno:   :Bang Head:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Parking at the meadows mile buildings. Truly awful.



Hahaha, yeah that's a shit design. The pretzel sandwich place is pretty good though.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Some guy in a white minivan came and yelled at me for parking at the wrong building. He claimed to be the manager of the other place. Whatever, told him I'd be gone before the tow truck could arrive. He didn't seem to like that response.

----------


## suntan

Fairly sure he was offering you candy.

----------


## Disoblige

> Some guy in a white minivan came and yelled at me for parking at the wrong building. He claimed to be the manager of the other place. Whatever, told him I'd be gone before the tow truck could arrive. He didn't seem to like that response.



I would have told him to go suck a large one and made an obscene gesture of said suckage.

----------


## SKR

> Welcome to the wonderful world of being a truck driver. You're in for a treat and will get to witness a whole new side of drivers you never realized existed before. But it will make you more aware of those shitty habits when you're back in your passenger vehicle so just take that small win and move on.



Yeah I understand it now when two trucks are side by side for miles at a time. I always wondered why the slower guy wouldn't just slow down a bit and let the faster one pass. Now I know there's no fucking way I'm slowing down for anyone. My truck will zing to 80km/hr, and anything after that is a fight. If I get it to 110 it's staying there, I don't give a shit how many cars are behind me.

----------


## Disoblige

> Yeah I understand it now when two trucks are side by side for miles at a time. I always wondered why the slower guy wouldn't just slow down a bit and let the faster one pass. Now I know there's no fucking way I'm slowing down for anyone. My truck will zing to 80km/hr, and anything after that is a fight. If I get it to 110 it's staying there, I don't give a shit how many cars are behind me.



And why is that? Governor or your truck actually can't get past 80 due to overloading? Sounds like a you problem and still a dick move being side by side like that.

P.S. I have my Q. Driven some smaller stuff before.

----------


## SKR

> And why is that? Governor or your truck actually can't get past 80 due to overloading? Sounds like a you problem and still a dick move being side by side like that.
> 
> P.S. I have my Q. Driven some smaller stuff before.



Just the physics of moving 62500kg I guess. There's 16 gears to go from 0 to 80, and 2 to go from 80 to however fast it goes. Even with 600hp, getting up to highway speed can take several miles if there's any kind of a wind or hills.

I pull out into the fast lane even if I have no intention of passing. If a guy ahead of me is going 110, and I'm going 110, and there's a hill coming up, I'll speed up to 115-120 to get a run at it so I can maintain 110 or as close to it as I can. Often times that means I'll get 3/4 of the way past the slower guy, but not enough to actually pull out and pass. Once we're over the hill I either finish the pass or get back in behind him. The alternative is to lose all my momentum and have to drop gears and start over. I like to think I'm a nice guy, but that's beyond what I'm willing to do. Tough luck for the car behind me but I've got problems of my own.

----------


## Disoblige

That is fair.

The problem is lot of the time on the main highways I see this happen, the road is pretty straight and flat with no hills. Fucking annoying.

In more rural highways, I find the trucks are more courteous and get out of the way more often than not. Pass, get back into lane pretty swiftly.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

But but the 38 entire seconds you killed out of my day!! I had to watch them die!
Almost one twentieth of one percent of my day!! You cunt!!

----------


## SKR

> That is fair.
> 
> The problem is lot of the time on the main highways I see this happen, the road is pretty straight and flat with no hills. Fucking annoying.
> 
> In more rural highways, I find the trucks are more courteous and get out of the way more often than not. Pass, get back into lane pretty swiftly.



Yeah fair enough. From what I've seen, guys pulling vans just do not give a fuck about anybody. Starting from a stop is an absolute pain in the ass, and every time I've tried to get onto the #1 and there's a van coming with an empty lane beside him, that fucker will not pull over for anything so I have to stop. Maybe when they're side by side they're both just off in their own world.

Maybe I am a dick.

Driving empty is fucking awesome. If it paid I'd drive empty everywhere. I only weigh 18,500kg empty so it's like a race car compared to when I'm loaded.

----------


## Disoblige

People like this:


Who need something like this:

----------


## ercchry

Any time it’s remotely nice enough to enjoy some sun in the backyard, there is always a soundtrack of gas powered lawn equipment; Elon should solve this issue

----------


## bjstare

> Any time it’s remotely nice enough to enjoy some sun in the backyard, there is always a soundtrack of gas powered lawn equipment; Elon should solve this issue



You'd hate living next to me. The only electric yard work equipment I have is my power rake that gets used once a year. Gas all the way baby.

----------


## ercchry

> You'd hate living next to me. The only electric yard work equipment I have is my power rake that gets used once a year. Gas all the way baby.



Not worse than here... so many geriatrics who all use the same lawn care company.... can just hear the leaf blower moving yard to yard all fucking morning. They love the blower... even use it for winter snow removal whenever possible

----------


## adam c

Or what about everyone blasting their music cause they don’t want to hear their neighbours music? That’s worse than lawn equipment in my mind

----------


## Hallowed_point

I would say the beard subculture. Nothing wrong with having one. But I don't think it's necessary to make having facial hair a big part of your identity.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When your beard is your hobby, that's not a good sign.
When your hobby is your identity, that's not a good sign.

----------


## bjstare

> Or what about everyone blasting their music cause they don’t want to hear their neighbours music? That’s worse than lawn equipment in my mind



It must suck to live in a trailer park.

----------


## vengie

Wait, you guys have hobbies?

----------


## killramos

> Wait, you guys have hobbies?



Drinking is a hobby right?

----------


## bjstare

Working is a hobby, right?

----------


## killramos

> Working is a hobby, right?



Working and Drinking are 2 hobbies I enjoy combining

----------


## Disoblige

> Working and Drinking are 2 hobbies I enjoy combining



Reported to the boss.

----------


## killramos

> Reported to the boss.



He will be pissed I didn’t offer him one…

----------


## Disoblige

> He will be pissed I didn’t offer him one…



I was talking about the real boss. 
Now that we know, we can seduce you to go to Airdrie for the Beyond garage meet up.

Wait what

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Why isn't there a free course at all universities to teach people to _not_ care about Ellen Page?
It's really really easy to not care. I do it all day, every day and I can assure you that it takes no effort or concentration. But there keeps being headlines like as if he matters, at all. I think it's on Oprah, or some shit. Oprah isn't even a fucking thing anymore, is it?! What - they resurrect a daytime talk show host from 20 years ago to interview a C-List, TransActor??!
Am. I. Taking. Crazy. Pills?!! 
In terms of global importance, this is right up there with Pfuff Danddy changing his name to whatever the Hell it is now.


You know what headline I'd read more of?
ELLIOTT PAGE GETS YEAST INFECTION SO SEVERE THAT HE'S TEMPORARILY CONFINED TO A WHEELCHAIR.

^that, I'm clicking!

The rest just reminds me why I stopped clicking the headlines.

----------


## ExtraSlow

You are watching too much news.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> You are watching too much news.



I literally don't watch any! It showed up as one of the 5 most popular "stories" of the day I think yesterday.

I thought of a funnier headline, though:
ELLIOTT PAGE TO HAVE ARTIFICIAL PENIS REMOVED DUE TO COMPLICATIONS WITH SEVERE OVARIAN INFECTION

I also thought that Trans-Actors should start referring to themselves as "Tractors". 
Can we add this to a list of acceptable pronouns?
Can this movement get a little _traction_?
When can I hear someone say "and the Oscar for Best Tractor goes to..."?
I'm tired of tractor pulls being all about racist, redneck morons. #change

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

> Why isn't there a free course at all universities to teach people to _not_ care about Ellen Page?
> It's really really easy to not care. I do it all day, every day and I can assure you that it takes no effort or concentration. But there keeps being headlines like as if he matters, at all. I think it's on Oprah, or some shit. Oprah isn't even a fucking thing anymore, is it?! What - they resurrect a daytime talk show host from 20 years ago to interview a C-List, TransActor??!
> Am. I. Taking. Crazy. Pills?!! 
> In terms of global importance, this is right up there with Pfuff Danddy changing his name to whatever the Hell it is now.
> 
> 
> You know what headline I'd read more of?
> ELLIOTT PAGE GETS YEAST INFECTION SO SEVERE THAT HE'S TEMPORARILY CONFINED TO A WHEELCHAIR.
> 
> ...



I think it's AWESOME that YOU don't care about things like this...but there are people on here who probably either shit their pants when they read it or cried themselves to sleep over "what the world is coming to" and how we're "losing our culture"...conservative snowflakes...just as bad as a liberal snowflakes, but more vocal due to them being on the losing end of just about everything these days.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Straighten up and flyer right!

Marth me my money back!


Also, why is Costco selling a Vag-tightening magic dildo? This is right in the normal email spam you get from them weekly about "latest deals on Costco.ca"

----------


## ExtraSlow

Why no like tight vagine?

----------


## suntan

> I think it's AWESOME that YOU don't care about things like this...but there are people on here who probably either shit their pants when they read it or cried themselves to sleep over "what the world is coming to" and how we're "losing our culture"...conservative snowflakes...just as bad as a liberal snowflakes, but more vocal due to them being on the losing end of just about everything these days.



Trans people are nothing new. It's not like chopping off tits is hard or something.

Cross dressing is nothing new. Hey here's a mainstream movie about three drag queens. From 1995.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0114682/

Too bad the movie was so fuking boring because the performances were quite good.

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

> Straighten up and flyer right!
> 
> Marth me my money back!
> 
> 
> Also, why is Costco selling a Vag-tightening magic dildo? This is right in the normal email spam you get from them weekly about "latest deals on Costco.ca"



Costco website AI is incredibly intuitive when it comes to personalizing what to show I guess hahaha

----------


## Buster

i got the vagine email as well

----------


## Kg810

People who wear fedoras.

----------


## lilmira

hey ma'am, you can leave your vaginal tightener in your cart, we don't need big items up here.

----------


## killramos

> hey ma'am, you can leave your vaginal tightener in your cart, we don't need big items up here.



I can just imagine the look on the cashiers face  :ROFL!: 

Also as hilarious, the guy in the warehouse picking that order  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

Federal census won’t let me leave the languages my infant daughter speaks blank.

Combine that with it being a jailable offence for not filling out the form  :ROFL!: 

They have an accommodation for every one of a thousand genders in here. But babies l, guess the government forgot about those.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Put French.

----------


## killramos

I wrote she’s a baby on 3 pages lol

----------


## lasimmon

> Federal census won’t let me leave the languages my infant daughter speaks blank.
> 
> Combine that with it being a jailable offence for not filling out the form 
> 
> They have an accommodation for every one of a thousand genders in here. But babies l, guess the government forgot about those.



I was expecting like an half hour ordeal to do the census. But it only took like 2 minutes.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Put French.



I think you mean Mêtis...

----------


## killramos

> I was expecting like an half hour ordeal to do the census. But it only took like 2 minutes.



They literally only cared if I spoke French. What a waste of time even if it was only 2 minutes.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I work with a guy who uses the word "Generalistically". And he uses it a fucking lot.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I work with a guy who uses the word "Generalistically". And he uses it a fucking lot.



I assume you're already poisoning his coffee. Let me know when the job is done and I'll help you dig the hole.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I work with a guy who uses the word "Generalistically". And he uses it a fucking lot.



I try to work in pointless platitudes like "let's circle back to this" and "everything happens for a reason" and when people say regardless I correct them with "irregardless". Just for fun.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I assume you're already poisoning his coffee. Let me know when the job is done and I'll help you dig the hole.



He works on a different floor of our downtown building, and he's sometimes working from home, but I've been poisoning the water cooler on that floor for a long time, and he seems fine. Been a lot of sick days from the other though . . .

----------


## killramos

80 people behaving sitting in a teams meeting on mute.

One person logs in “Hello? hello!!!!!”

Prompting all 80 people to un mute and respond to her. Thanks for that.

----------


## ercchry

> 80 people behaving sitting in a teams meeting on mute.
> 
> One person logs in “Hello? hello!!!!!”
> 
> Prompting all 80 people to un mute and respond to her. Thanks for that.



Same person also nods along to all talking points of speaker... but you can see it in their eyes that no information is being absorbed

----------


## Buster

> 80 people behaving sitting in a teams meeting on mute.
> 
> One person logs in “Hello? hello!!!!!”
> 
> Prompting all 80 people to un mute and respond to her. Thanks for that.



why are you in a teams meeting with 80 people. That was an error in judgement on your part.

- - - Updated - - -

Nobody told me that the little blue down arrow beside the topic when you click on "whats new" takes you to the first unread post.

This dumb fucker has been clicking the topic, then the last page button.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Nobody told me that the little blue down arrow beside the topic when you click on "whats new" takes you to the first unread post.
> 
> This dumb fucker has been clicking the topic, then the last page button.

----------


## killramos

> why are you in a teams meeting with 80 people. That was an error in judgement on your part.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Nobody told me that the little blue down arrow beside the topic when you click on "whats new" takes you to the first unread post.
> 
> This dumb fucker has been clicking the topic, then the last page button.



Something about “mental health”

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Something about “mental health”



Your company must believe that it can drive it to zero. That's amazing.

----------


## bjstare

> Nobody told me that the little blue down arrow beside the topic when you click on "whats new" takes you to the first unread post.
> 
> This dumb fucker has been clicking the topic, then the last page button.

----------


## killramos

I usually use the green arrow for first unread post.

----------


## suntan

> why are you in a teams meeting with 80 people. That was an error in judgement on your part.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Nobody told me that the little blue down arrow beside the topic when you click on "whats new" takes you to the first unread post.
> 
> This dumb fucker has been clicking the topic, then the last page button.



Well I was going to phish TurboMedic but you'll probably be more profitable.

----------


## suntan

Changing Interac e-transfer autodeposit info takes a while. gak.

----------


## jwslam

> Nobody told me that the little blue down arrow beside the topic when you click on "whats new" takes you to the first unread post.
> 
> This dumb fucker has been clicking the topic, then the last page button.



It's in every one of the 1000+ residential real estate contracts you've ever signed. You didn't see?

----------


## killramos

It is his favourite asset class

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Car wash places that have a huge upcharge for "SUV" that they apply. Let's face it, the Toyota Highlander guy should pay the same as the Yukon XL guy... Because... Because the sign says.

----------


## killramos

> Car wash places that have a huge upcharge for "SUV" that they apply. Let's face it, the Toyota Highlander guy should pay the same as the Yukon XL guy... Because... Because the sign says.



What kind of car wash up charges for SUV’s?

I just pay for time, or for the wash if autoamted, inevitably much higher washing a pickup than my little car.

Now the people who should be up charged are the guys who just dragged their Jeep out of a mud pit in McLean creek

Must be a gap of mine because I have never experienced this.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> What kind of car wash up charges for SUV’s?
> 
> I just pay for time, or for the wash if autoamted, inevitably much higher washing a pickup than my little car.
> 
> Now the people who should be up charged are the guys who just dragged their Jeep out of a mud pit in McLean creek
> 
> Must be a gap of mine because I have never experienced this.



Bubbles charges and extra $6 I think which is about 20%.
*gets flame suit

Shopping around quickly on Google, I can see that Calgary Car Wash, Top Gear and SuperShine also all charge premiums "for larger vehicles". These are "ranked top 3" in Calgary, but I haven't had the chance to really research a true authority like _Avenue Magazine_ or _Consumer Reports_ to verify their actual rankings, LoL. I can't tell for certain if they ding you on smaller SUV's, but it's clearly a trend.

I get it - if *they* need ladders or scaffolding to clean the roof of a significantly larger vehicle, that ain't free. But when it's run through a fucking machine for the same 99 seconds with the same 3.28 grams of soap, I don't see why I need to pay 20% more.

----------


## killramos

> Bubbles charges and extra $6 I think which is about 20%.
> *gets flame suit
> 
> Shopping around quickly on Google, I can see that Calgary Car Wash, Top Gear and SuperShine also all charge premiums "for larger vehicles". These are "ranked top 3" in Calgary, but I haven't had the chance to really research a true authority like _Avenue Magazine_ or _Consumer Reports_ to verify their actual rankings, LoL. I can't tell for certain if they ding you on smaller SUV's, but it's clearly a trend.
> 
> I get it - if you need ladders or scaffolding to clean the roof of a significantly larger vehicle, that ain't free. But when it's time through a fucking machine for the same 99 seconds with the same 3.28 grams of soap, I don't see why I need to pay 20% more.



Are these places that wash your cars for you or something?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Are these places that wash your cars for you or something?



Yes of course. I'm not talking about coin-op pressure washers. This Mighty Penis needs to keep his hands clean... For... Other stuff.
I prefer to charter an agent to handle these matters.

----------


## jwslam

> What kind of car wash up charges for SUV’s?



Assuming he's talking about handwashing / detailing where "SUV" is all categorized the same on the basis it's not a sedan.
Similarly should a Chevy Aveo be charged the same as a 7 series?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Assuming he's talking about handwashing / detailing where "SUV" is all categorized the same on the basis it's not a sedan.
> Similarly should a Chevy Aveo be charged the same as a 7 series?



I think the last Chevy Aveo died 20 minutes after it left the dealership, which would be several years ago, so now it's not just me being unclear. 
LoL!

----------


## killramos

> Yes of course. I'm not talking about coin-op pressure washers. This Mighty Penis needs to keep his hands clean... For... Other stuff.
> I prefer to charter an agent to handle these matters.



I think we have established the source of my gap.

I don’t let other people wash my cars lol

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I think we have established the source of my gap.
> 
> I don’t let other people wash my cars lol



You don't let the help wash your cars for you? How drole.

----------


## killramos

> You don't let the help wash your cars for you? How drole.



Keeps me grounded

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Keeps me grounded



I'm not sure it's working.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I'm not sure it's working.



He pre-soaks with waters drained from only the finest artisanal craft tofus.

----------


## killramos

I think this one is relevant

Vaccine Shoppers

They are second only to “I’m going to wait 6 months for more ‘data’ ” people. Let’s be serious Susan, you can’t even read so don’t tell me you are going to start with a medical journal.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

*Long Form Census*... Fuck!
It takes about 45 minutes! How much is the fine? I don't think I make enough money to have justified paying it, but wow, they sure want to know a lot about our genitals, languages and ethnicities!
When can I start getting offended that "White" is considered a _specific_ ethnic group? I assure you that a "white" person's profound hatred for The Dutch is not because they "on the same team" as The Dutch. 

Interesting note - the government says there is no such thing as a mortgage >$9,999/month.

----------


## schurchill39

> *Long Form Census*... Fuck!
> It takes about 45 minutes! How much is the fine? I don't think I make enough money to have justified paying it, but wow, they sure want to know a lot about our genitals, languages and ethnicities!
> When can I start getting offended that "White" is considered a _specific_ ethnic group? I assure you that a "white" person's profound hatred for The Dutch is not because they "on the same team" as The Dutch. 
> 
> Interesting note - the government says there is no such thing as a mortgage >$9,999/month.



Jealous! I've always dreamed of getting the long form but I keep getting stuck with answering what languages I speak, how many people are in my house, and how big (small) is my willy. 3 minutes and I'm done - with plenty of time to spare to fill out the short form census.

----------


## adam c

> *Long Form Census*... Fuck!
> It takes about 45 minutes! How much is the fine? I don't think I make enough money to have justified paying it, but wow, they sure want to know a lot about our genitals, languages and ethnicities!
> When can I start getting offended that "White" is considered a _specific_ ethnic group? I assure you that a "white" person's profound hatred for The Dutch is not because they "on the same team" as The Dutch. 
> 
> Interesting note - the government says there is no such thing as a mortgage >$9,999/month.



Yea it was long this year, how many times do they need to ask about languages in the house

----------


## SKR

My census form got dropped off by the census person in the dirt, and then it got rained on. If that's as much as they give a shit about it, I'm not sure how hard I'll try.

Further, I split time between two addresses. Shirley I can't fill out both forms. Maybe I just put 0.5 people in each residence.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> My census form got dropped off by the census person in the dirt, and then it got rained on. If that's as much as they give a shit about it, I'm not sure how hard I'll try.
> 
> Further, I split time between two addresses. Shirley I can't fill out both forms. Maybe I just put 0.5 people in each residence.



But how is the government supposed to know if you speak French????

----------


## 03ozwhip

When people thank God for their accomplishments as if an invisible dude in the sky made them successful. Even worse, I saw a dude thank God for being able to get a nice pair of shoes. God is good. Fuck off.

----------


## Disoblige

Why is there no "all spicy" Roulette Doritos??

Like c'mon, roulette doritos were the fucking bomb and you don't think people would pay for an "all spicy" version? Flamin' hot is not even close and doesn't taste the same. In fact it kinda gross.

US just Roulette back so I hope at least Canada does.

----------


## killramos

Excellent question.

Roulette all spicey would be excellent, cheese Doritos are lame.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I live my life at the cool ranch.

----------


## killramos

I don’t know why. But Bold BBQ are a guilty pleasure.

----------


## adam c

Websites that won’t tell you the shipping cost until you’ve filled out all your information and registered

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Websites that won’t tell you the shipping cost until you’ve filled out all your information and registered



On a lot of those websites. If you don't complete the transaction within 48 hours they'll email you a coupon for that same item.

----------


## adam c

Sometimes yes sometimes no, but you then get signed up for spam

----------


## sabad66

> Why is there no "all spicy" Roulette Doritos??
> 
> Like c'mon, roulette doritos were the fucking bomb and you don't think people would pay for an "all spicy" version? Flamin' hot is not even close and doesn't taste the same. In fact it kinda gross.
> 
> US just Roulette back so I hope at least Canada does.



I would like to introduce you to a much superior tortilla chip. Fuego flavour is quite spicy, you wont be disappointed if thats what youre after

----------


## Disoblige

I want spicy but yummy too.
I like Doritos nacho cheese flavor, so that's why I enjoy the spice version without weird sour or other flavors. I'll keep these in mind though and try it out.

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

> I would like to introduce you to a much superior tortilla chip. Fuego flavour is quite spicy, you wont be disappointed if thats what youre after



My spicy tolerance has gone up since I tried this Fuegos, at first I couldn't even handle a few, now, no joke, I dip them in hot sauce, they taste amazing once you get past the spiciness.

----------


## sabad66

> My spicy tolerance has gone up since I tried this Fuegos, at first I couldn't even handle a few, now, no joke, I dip them in hot sauce, they taste amazing once you get past the spiciness.



Haha yeah funny how the tolerance builds up. I love all the crumbs and spice at the bottom of the bag. So much flavour and sodium  :Drool:

----------


## Buster

> I would like to introduce you to a much superior tortilla chip. Fuego flavour is quite spicy, you wont be disappointed if thats what youre after
> Attachment 99181



where do you buy these?

----------


## Disoblige

Rexall this week:

----------


## sabad66

Yeah rexall is where I first found them. Safeway and co op also carry them. Superstore does not last time I checked but maybe they do now. I’ve also ordered them on Amazon as add on items before.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I think superstore does carry them in the ethnic isle.

----------


## suntan

Walmart has them too. Loblaws doesn't.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

They look like crispy shit. I figured it would be a Giant Tiger item. Although, I've seen them at Sobeys.

----------


## Buster

people who treat free flow lanes/turns as a yield.

Fuck you, your mother, your whole family, and their entire bloodline.

----------


## suntan

People that yield at yields where there's nobody around.

----------


## ExtraSlow

It should be legal to ram or sideswipe anyone who yields poorly.

- - - Updated - - -

I'd buy another 1989 town car if this law changed.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Plastic water bottles that do this after a while. Bought a case of water as emergency drinking water. Doesn't look as great now....

----------


## killramos

The kids are drinking your vodka

----------


## killramos

More of a rant than a Pet Peeve but…

My wife’s dad who was intending to come visit the baby last week, bails the night before because “Alberta is too dangerous right now” ( Nova Scotians lol ), who apparently flew to BC this morning to go test drive his new boat, and is in a big rush to get back out east to go to some distant relations wedding I have never heard of somewhere in in Ontario.

Now I don’t really care whether he comes or not, or whether he breaks or follows the rules. But as far as mental gymnastics go for determining what is safe or reasonable, he gets an F grade. And getting an F grade for reasoning while making my wife unnecessarily upset in the process, yea that pisses me off. Asshole.

----------


## Disoblige

You can secretly call it a win by not having to see him.
Out of town in-laws I find are always a chore.

----------


## killramos

I’m not convinced as to how the calculus works out with having an upset wife about it.

----------


## Disoblige

> I’m not convinced as to how the calculus works out with having an upset wife about it.



Some wine, some cheese, a nice evening with killy to forget about deadbeat dad, all good.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Some wine, some cheese, a nice evening with killy to forget about deadbeat dad, all good.



I know a guy who wishes that the "I hate my mom and dad" phase for those afflicted with XX chromosomes was much later in life. It seems wasted in the teenage years.

----------


## Disoblige

> I know a guy who wishes that the "I hate my mom and dad" phase for those afflicted with XX chromosomes was much later in life. It seems wasted in the teenage years.



I remember watching an episode of Everybody Loves Raymond where the wife getting mad at the mom resulted in more sex for the husband.

----------


## killramos

> Some wine, some cheese, a nice evening with killy to forget about deadbeat dad, all good.



Fair point

----------


## AndyL

> But how is the government supposed to know if you speak French????



god don't admit to speaking french, adds at least a dozen questions

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I remember watching an episode of Everybody Loves Raymond where the wife getting mad at the mom resulted in more sex for the husband.



People that watch/watched "Everbody Loves Raymond". And can relate it to life.

----------


## Disoblige

> People that watch/watched "Everbody Loves Raymond". And can relate it to life.



LOL. It's my favorite TV show. So relatable.

----------


## Hallowed_point

nose rings full stop. 

People who wear toques in the summer and perch it on top of their head in the most retarded fashion.

people who are addicted to Tim Horton's and cannot function without their daily XL double double & breakfast wrap. 

IPAs.

Those types who refer to coffee as "rocket fuel" "high test" "java juice" etc

----------


## suntan

I'm really not averse to any sort of beer.

Come to think of it I'm not averse to anything containing alcohol.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Come to think of it I'm not averse to anything containing alcohol.



I drank some Labatt's branded hand sanitizer. It made me forget how to ride my bike.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I drank some Labatt's branded hand sanitizer. It made me forget how to ride my bike.



I hope it was in a park in Calgary with proper paperwork and permits in place!

----------


## schurchill39

> I drank some Labatt's branded hand sanitizer. It made me forget how to ride my bike.



So that explains all the crashed bikes up 20th....

----------


## suntan

> I drank some Labatt's branded hand sanitizer. It made me forget how to ride my bike.



This is the way.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

OK, I get there's this push for "de-colonization" or whatever and orgs are renaming mountains and shit back to their Indigenous names. Sure, meh.

But pushing for people to stop using "North America" and instead refer to it as "Turtle Island" to reflect a Native creation myth is without a doubt one of the dumbest things I've ever heard. I was chatting with a friend who attended an academic conference a while back and all the presenters/lecturers were instructed to use "Turtle Island" instead of NA to "remind everyone that the conference is taking place on stolen Native lands". I've seen it start to crop up elsewhere and it just annoys the hell out of me for some reason.

----------


## adam c

> OK, I get there's this push for "de-colonization" or whatever and orgs are renaming mountains and shit back to their Indigenous names. Sure, meh.
> 
> But pushing for people to stop using "North America" and instead refer to it as "Turtle Island" to reflect a Native creation myth is without a doubt one of the dumbest things I've ever heard. I was chatting with a friend who attended an academic conference a while back and all the presenters/lecturers were instructed to use "Turtle Island" instead of NA to "remind everyone that the conference is taking place on stolen Native lands". I've seen it start to crop up elsewhere and it just annoys the hell out of me for some reason.



Why not just call it Pangea since that’s the first name given to the continents

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Why not just call it Pangea since that’s the first name given to the continents



Oooh, Pangea was named by a white German guy so that's a no-go hoss. Too colonial.

(More seriously, Pangea was a supercontinent that no longer exists so it wouldn't really be an appropriate name for North America.)

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Oooh, Pangea was named by a white German guy so that's a no-go hoss. Too colonial.
> 
> (More seriously, Pangea was a supercontinent that no longer exists so it wouldn't really be an appropriate name for North America.)



But it was here, _first_! That's all that matters, (this week). The mystical Pangeäñ peøplë were the gifted ones who probably did everything right.
Oh, and L'Anse aux Meadows is a big white lie by white liars.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> But it was here, _first_!



Showing such disrespect to Vaalbara, my goodness.

----------


## jwslam

Who's gonna start the rally against singing about "god" in the national anthem?

----------


## ExtraSlow

They'll probably remove the word patriot too.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Who's gonna start the rally against singing about "god" in the national anthem?



Trudeau will make a Rev-2, right after he secures a majority gov't in the next election.

----------


## killramos

It’s got to be mildly offensive to refer to it as our “native land” too




> Kanâdå, greatest country in the world
> All other countries are run by little non-description gender children.
> Kanâdå, number one exporter of wokie ideas
> All other countries have inferior woke ideas
> 
> Kanâdå, home of laurentien swimming pool
> It's length thirty meter, width six meter
> Filtration system a marvel to behold
> It remove 80% of human solid waste
> ...



Took a stab at V2

----------


## Kg810

G35/G37 kidz

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> G35/G37 kidz



OmG! How is there any of those cars left when you see how mongo they are all driven?!! 
Ok, not _all_... Just 99.987%

----------


## schocker

> G35/G37 kidz



I miss my G35 kid days  :ROFL!: 

Sold it to someone younger than me of course to continue the tradition. With the golf r, I feel so young when I see other owners.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> OK, I get there's this push for "de-colonization" or whatever and orgs are renaming mountains and shit back to their Indigenous names. Sure, meh.
> But pushing for people to stop using "North America" and instead refer to it as "Turtle Island" to reflect a Native creation myth is without a doubt one of the dumbest things I've ever heard. I was chatting with a friend who attended an academic conference a while back and all the presenters/lecturers were instructed to use "Turtle Island" instead of NA to "remind everyone that the conference is taking place on stolen Native lands". I've seen it start to crop up elsewhere and it just annoys the hell out of me for some reason.



Seeing "settler" show up in dialogue as a title or description of a non-native person is just a bit too much for me.
I also feel like every acknowledgement these days has to top the last one. "I'm so grateful and honoured to join you from Treaty 7 lands, the home of the Siksika, Kainai, Piikani, Stoney-Nakoda, and Tsuutina. To learn from the stewards of these lands, who nurtured these lands for thousands of years before I settled here."  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

This is getting over the top.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> "I'm so grateful and honoured to join you from Treaty 7 lands, the home of the Siksika, Kainai, Piikani, Stoney-Nakoda, and Tsuutina. To learn from the stewards of these lands, who nurtured these lands for thousands of years before I settled here." 
> 
> This is getting over the top.



Did you pull that quote from a Spendshi speech? I swear I've heard him recite that word for word at more than one event. Makes my skin crawl as well, just sounds so pandering and contrived.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Seeing "settler" show up in dialogue as a title or description of a non-native person is just a bit too much for me.
> I also feel like every acknowledgement these days has to top the last one. "I'm so grateful and honoured to join you from Treaty 7 lands, the home of the Siksika, Kainai, Piikani, Stoney-Nakoda, and Tsuutina. To learn from the stewards of these lands, who nurtured these lands for thousands of years before I settled here." 
> 
> This is getting over the top.



Like I've said before, we need Canadians who aren't "white" to take a stand against this. I didn't do anything wrong and no one from my family in the last 120+ years in Canada did, either. But... I'm not allowed to say that because I'm a similar skin colour to some sort of oppressor from some other ethnic group that were here decades before us.

*Don't accept vicarious guilt*. If you're not white, stand up and say "Pound sand! My family had nothing to do with any of this! We arrived here with very little and busted our ass for what we have today without trampling on anyone else. I'm accountable for my own actions and that's where it ends. I won't apologize for something I didn't do."

----------


## Hallowed_point

^my wife is latin american and she said basically what you said when her teacher went off on the usual speech about white Canadian guilt and native americans. It didn't go over so well with woke teacher dude, but I thought good for her for addressing the elephant in the room. I've yet to hear of Spain reimbursing Mexico or Colombia for past conquests. Such a bizarre concept all around.

----------


## Buster

> Like I've said before, we need Canadians who aren't "white" to take a stand against this. I didn't do anything wrong and no one from my family in the last 120+ years in Canada did, either. But... I'm not allowed to say that because I'm a similar skin colour to some sort of oppressor from some other ethnic group that were here decades before us.
> 
> *Don't accept vicarious guilt*. If you're not white, stand up and say "Pound sand! My family had nothing to do with any of this! We arrived here with very little and busted our ass for what we have today without trampling on anyone else. I'm accountable for my own actions and that's where it ends. I won't apologize for something I didn't do."



The sins of the father has become a very Canadian value.

Judging people and creating policy and segregation based on skin color has also become a very Canadian thing.

----------


## lilmira

according to the census, there is officially just one group of white people. deal with it

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> according to the census, there is officially just one group of white people. deal with it



True. I always forget what a cohesive and well-unified team "we" are.
Czech's & Slovak's, Serb's & Croat's. Togethers forevers.

----------


## Darell_n

> True. I always forget what a cohesive and well-unified team "we" are.
> Czech's & Slovak's, Serb's & Croat's. Togethers forevers.



What is the official government HTML colour code to give me membership to ‘we’. I’m sure I’m darker than a lot of natives during the summer.

----------


## killramos

> True. I always forget what a cohesive and well-unified team "we" are.
> Czech's & Slovak's, Serb's & Croat's. Togethers forevers.



My favourite is when “latinos” aren’t white.

----------


## suntan

It's latin-x you cro-mag.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> Did you pull that quote from a Spendshi speech? I swear I've heard him recite that word for word at more than one event. Makes my skin crawl as well, just sounds so pandering and contrived.



Paraphrasing from an acknowledgement about a month ago during a teams meeting... #corporatewoke yo
And sorry, PenisMightier - i'm as white as they come.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> Like I've said before, we need Canadians who aren't "white" to take a stand against this. I didn't do anything wrong and no one from my family in the last 120+ years in Canada did, either. But... I'm not allowed to say that because I'm a similar skin colour to some sort of oppressor from some other ethnic group that were here decades before us.
> 
> *Don't accept vicarious guilt*. If you're not white, stand up and say "Pound sand! My family had nothing to do with any of this! We arrived here with very little and busted our ass for what we have today without trampling on anyone else. I'm accountable for my own actions and that's where it ends. I won't apologize for something I didn't do."



Ask this prof from Lebanon how that worked out. 

https://nationalpost.com/opinion/rex...ives-of-colour

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

That terrible commercial with the functionally retarded baseball players all saying "Khey Zpôrtszkñëkt!"

----------


## Maxx Mazda

People that use the word "heighth." 

ITS NOT A WORD!!!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> People that use the word "heighth." 
> 
> ITS NOT A WORD!!!



Oh, Man - that's a good one. That's a key IQ indicator, right there!

----------


## adam c

> People that use the word "heighth." 
> 
> ITS NOT A WORD!!!



I've never seen or heard anyone say this

----------


## suntan

Wireless keyboards. I've given up on them.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Is it a Saskie thing? 

I know a guy who said "hain" instead of "hang, although it's possible he had a speech impediment.

----------


## Buster

Vaccine 5g jokes

- - - Updated - - -




> Wireless keyboards. I've given up on them.



Yes

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Vaccine 5g jokes
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yes



Perhaps you'll be more receptive to them after your injection.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Like

----------


## Disoblige

> Vaccine 5g jokes



It's all good man, having limited coverage is not your fault. You were born that way.

----------


## Buster

> Perhaps you'll be more receptive to them after your injection.



You fucking savage

----------


## killramos

> Vaccine 5g jokes



Sounds like a green bubble thing

----------


## Buster

iPhone people thinking that Android people know or care what green bubbles are

----------


## suntan

> Yes



Am I typing wrong?

* Gets wired keyboard *

Nope.

----------


## killramos

> iPhone people thinking that Android people know or care what green bubbles are



That’s such a green bubble thing to say

----------


## Buster

It must be weird to treat a cell phone ecosystem like a blankie.

----------


## killramos

It’s actually very cosy

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Its actually very *costly*



Ftfy

----------


## bjstare

> iPhone people thinking that Android people know or care what green bubbles are



iPhone user checking in, just like to say that I think phones are phones; we aren't all fucking weirdos.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I've used iphones when my employer provides them, and they work fine. Not my #1 choice when I get one, but whatever. That being said, if you invest in the apple ecosystem for your home/family electronics, having an apple phone makes the most sense. 

I treat my work cellphone like a standalone appliance in many ways, and any smartphone seems to meet my basic needs okay.

----------


## schurchill39

Yesterday, a woman in the middle of the drive through line at starbucks threw her car into park and took her dog out for what I'm guessing was supposed to be a pee (spoiler alert: the dog didn't pee). She just said fuck everyone behind me, fuck this line, fuck waiting 4 minutes to get my vanilla-half-sweet-extra-hot-oat-milk-no-whip latte, I'm going to get out and walk my dog. It was a very entitled young white woman thing to do and it took everything I had not to ram her shitty Hyundai.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> iPhone user checking in, just like to say that I think phones are phones; we aren't all fucking weirdos.



That's exactly what a weirdo would do.

----------


## bjstare

> That's exactly what a weirdo would do.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Yesterday, a woman in the middle of the drive through line at starbucks threw her car into park and took her dog out for what I'm guessing was supposed to be a pee (spoiler alert: the dog didn't pee). She just said fuck everyone behind me, fuck this line, fuck waiting 4 minutes to get my vanilla-half-sweet-extra-hot-oat-milk-no-whip latte, I'm going to get out and walk my dog. It was a very entitled young white woman thing to do and it took everything I had not to ram her shitty Hyundai.



You should have punted it across the road to see if she yelled "Baxter. Nooooooooooo!!!!!".

----------


## killramos

> iPhone user checking in, just like to say that I think phones are phones; we aren't all fucking weirdos.



I don’t think I even count an an iPhone master race person considering the one I’m using is 4 years old lol

----------


## tonytiger55

I ordered pizza. It was actually pretty good. I ordered a can of coke but got pepsi instead. That pepsi does not work with pizza..  :Barf:

----------


## ExtraSlow

"do you want to download gify.gif again?"

----------


## 03ozwhip

> I ordered pizza. It was actually pretty good. I ordered a can of coke but got pepsi instead. That pepsi does not work with pizza..



You have no soul.

----------


## schurchill39

> I ordered pizza. It was actually pretty good. I ordered a can of coke but got pepsi instead. That pepsi does not work with pizza..



"Is Pepsi okay?"
"No thanks, I'll stick with water then".

Fuck Pepsi

----------


## ExtraSlow

When the office snacks I bought in 2020 and left in my office drawer over the WFH period are stale now.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> When the office snacks I bought in 2020 and left in my office drawer over the WFH period are stale now.



Would it be better or worse to find the bag empty?

----------


## killramos

Companies that think changing their name will trick investors into thinking they are not in the oil and gas business.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Oh-vin-tiff that's a media company, right

----------


## killramos

> Oh-vin-tiff that's a media company, right



That’s another good one. Changing your name to try and trick people into thinking you aren’t Canadian.

----------


## suntan

> Companies that think changing their name will trick investors into thinking they are not in the oil and gas business.



All pipelines should be clad in white. All white. Just pure white.

----------


## sabad66

The “TC” in TC energy stands for Texas Crude right?

----------


## schocker

My new pet peeve is petrosight (Why not petrosite firstly). Hardly better than my excel cost reporting sheet and onedrive for documents.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

"I thoroughly enjoy all of the extraneous, _fascinating_ literature and incredibly informative brochures that utility companies enclose with their invoices!"

*said only ZenOps

----------


## SKR

Carriage bolts are for fuckheads. So are Phillips screws, for that matter. Both their inventors should be fucked in the mouth with a jackhammer.

----------


## adam c

Walked out to my car this morning, letter from CPA that my car hasn't been moved in 72 hours, BS on that as I took it out on the weekend and the letter was issued yesterday (May 18)

Demanded a call back from CPA, they confirmed it was some neighbor calling in, the car is parked directly in front of my house between the property lines, people need to fuck off and get mind their own business

----------


## Disoblige

> Walked out to my car this morning, letter from CPA that my car hasn't been moved in 72 hours, BS on that as I took it out on the weekend and the letter was issued yesterday (May 18)
> 
> Demanded a call back from CPA, they confirmed it was some neighbor calling in, the car is parked directly in front of my house between the property lines, people need to fuck off and get mind their own business



You got some shitty neighbors.

----------


## adam c

> You got some shitty neighbors.



Yea they seem to get worse every year

Really tempted to list my house and gtfo of this neighborhood

----------


## killramos

> You got some shitty neighbors.



This.

The only reason that ticket gets given out is due to a complaint. Usually they chalk you first to confirm you haven’t moved. The warning letter is actually a kindness.

----------


## suntan

Reminds me of the neighbours I used to have across the street from me. I parked on their side of the street one day, I quickly went inside my house to get something I forgot, I come out not even five minutes later and there's a note on my car.

There's been comically stupid "discussions" on my community FB group about street parking.

----------


## adam c

> This.
> 
> The only reason that ticket gets given out is due to a complaint. Usually they chalk you first to confirm you haven’t moved. The warning letter is actually a kindness.



It 100% is, I spoke with CPA and they confirmed it my car was called in, I showed them proof and that it had moved in the past 72 hours and they basically said yea it's why we gave a letter

----------


## killramos

It’s a shit sandwich situation but unfortunately it is actually the law.

Sounds like you need to move the car every 72hours forever now, or park it off the street.

I’m guessing you know who called you in?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Fuck, I TRIED to get CPA to come tow an abandoned car that was parked 3 feet from the curb blocking the driving lane and they told me to fuck off.

----------


## dirtsniffer

It's pretty great living in an old neighborhood. Street parking everywhere

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Fuck, I TRIED to get CPA to come tow an abandoned car that was parked 3 feet from the curb blocking the driving lane and they told me to fuck off.



Should've told them a white person parked it and vocally expressed their privilege.

----------


## Buster

If I find out which kid is shitting in our bathroom and not flushing....

----------


## dirtsniffer

fucking power move right there.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Next they'll "lose the keys" to your WankDungeon...

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Next they'll "lose the keys" to your WankDungeon...



Now I'm triggered

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Now I'm triggered



So you need to retreat to your "_safe space_"?

----------


## schurchill39

> so you need to retreat to your "_wank space_"?



ftfy

----------


## ExtraSlow

Every space is a wank space.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Every space is a wank space.



Even while being on a trampoline?

----------


## TomcoPDR

When you clearly state in ur kijiji/fb marketplace ad; price, measurements, location. But yet, never fails buyers will still ask. How much, *answers*, oh what size is it *answers*, where are you/address *answer*... Oh I dont think it works for me anyways  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> When you clearly state in ur kijiji/fb marketplace ad; price, measurements, location. But yet, never fails buyers will still ask. How much, *answers*, oh what size is it *answers*, where are you/address *answer*... Oh I don’t think it works for me anyways



I had someone complain that it was too far to come see a $25k car for sale, they live in the same city. Sounds like they weren’t in the market for a $25k car anyway.

----------


## adam c

> It’s a shit sandwich situation but unfortunately it is actually the law.
> 
> Sounds like you need to move the car every 72hours forever now, or park it off the street.
> 
> I’m guessing you know who called you in?



Not a fucking clue

----------


## ExtraSlow

CPA is not going to come to the same complaint routinely, and they'll have to call every time.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> I had someone complain that it was too far to come see a $25k car for sale, they live in the same city. Sounds like they weren’t in the market for a $25k car anyway.



Nutssssssss. On positive note, yes, there are some cool ppl off Kijiji/fb marketplace. Sometimes u even get into little 10-30 mins chat sessions discussing topics with em

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Nutssssssss. On positive note, yes, there are some cool ppl off Kijiji/fb marketplace. Sometimes u even get into little 10-30 mins chat sessions discussing topics with em



I had a dude DM me about an exhaust I was selling. He had zero interest in the exhaust and just wanted to BS, but I didn't find this out til like 20 mins of back and forth. I was kind of pissed by the end, felt like my time was wasted.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> I had a dude DM me about an exhaust I was selling. He had zero interest in the exhaust and just wanted to BS, but I didn't find this out til like 20 mins of back and forth. I was kind of pissed by the end, felt like my time was wasted.



Were u exhausted after dealing with him?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Were u exhausted after dealing with him?



HE COULDN'T inTAKE ANY MORE.

----------


## dirtsniffer

That would be a catalyst for me to change the way I use online marketplaces

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

The current Tim Hortons rendition with a bunch of "real people" one of which is labeled as a "beat boxer". Fuck that guy even worse than the rest of them, and get a real talent idiot

----------


## dirtsniffer

Only thing worse than that commercial is the cold brew

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

That commercial gets a full dose of [MUTE] button faster than I change the radio station when _City & Colour_ comes on.

----------


## suntan

You are a man of upstanding taste.

----------


## Buster

> That commercial gets a full dose of [MUTE] button faster than I change the radio station when _City & Colour_ comes on.



you listen to the radio?

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> you listen to the radio?



Commercial radio listeners.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Forgetting how well Sirius/XM has worked out so well...

----------


## schurchill39

> The current Tim Hortons rendition with a bunch of "real people" one of which is labeled as a "beat boxer". Fuck that guy even worse than the rest of them, and get a real talent idiot



That woman that says "this reminds me of my marriage when it was good"... fuck that Karen right in her stupid dusty cunt.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> That woman that says "this reminds me of my marriage when it was good"... fuck that Karen right in her stupid dusty cunt.



Oh yeah. That stunned cunt was labelled as "comedian".

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I need to stop watching television, commercials that have "filmed precovid" disclaimers.

----------


## SKR

Fuckin Kijiji people. I posted a truck for sale. Some guy, who is an agent of some woman in Taber who is an agent of some guy in the Netherlands, offered to buy it sight unseen to ship to the Netherlands. Kind of weird, but not outside the realm of possibility. They refuse to pay cash. They insist that I accept a bank draft that I can't possibly verify until the truck is gone, and now the woman is giving me shit because somehow I'm the asshole that's queered the deal.

----------


## 03ozwhip

Guys that are clearly walking with their significant other, while wearing over the ear headphones. You're a POS.

----------


## killramos

I just assumed that people who wear over ear headphones in public don’t get laid

----------


## 03ozwhip

> I just assumed that people who wear over ear headphones in public don’t get laid



I would agree, generally they're by themselves, but I see this pretty often too, usually a pretty douchey looking couple either way lol

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

GLK drivers.
You drive like shit. All of you. Why? Is it because your Mercedes looks like a Jeep Patriot?
The only acquaintance I knew who had one actually put paper towel down on the seats when he would "take his team out for lunch". What a colossal loser.
#NoGLK

----------


## schocker

> The only acquaintance I knew who had one actually put paper towel down on the seats when he would "take his team out for lunch". What a colossal loser.

----------


## SKR

1. I'm not leaving a tip at Subway.
2. I'm not going to ring the bell if my sub is made perfect.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> 1. I'm not leaving a tip at Subway.
> 2. I'm not going to ring the bell if my sub is made perfect.



1) Never tip anywhere that requires prepayment.
2) Pretty sure even Subway employees hate that bell. At least they do by the time I leave the store.

----------


## suntan



----------


## 03ozwhip

The Jack 96.9 announcer guy. Fuck that guy.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I want the "Cereal Celly" guy to magically end up scooping human shit filled with broken glass into his mouth.

----------


## bjstare

> 



 
@suntan
 fuck you. I went to sleep with this song in my head, woke up with it still there. 

On the topic of the thread, that is a pet peeve of mine.

----------


## Disoblige

I hate weeds  :Frown:

----------


## vengie

Found some carpenter ants and a pile of sawdust in my rear garage.
Mother F*cker ants.

----------


## cyra1ax

Caught some retard a few doors down measuring my lot while I was out. Confronted him about it and he said that his lot is two feet narrower than its supposed to be. Told him to take it up with his builder/surveyor and to stay off my property and gave me a Karen "I'm done talking to you".

----------


## ExtraSlow

Has he heard of surveys?

----------


## cyra1ax

I think he's one of those that thinks his measuring tape is more accurate than a laser and some satellites.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Candidates: place hands on cold steel.

----------


## Disoblige

Ew. Scooters in the city with helmets.
Yes, I would love to wear a sweaty helmet in downtown from unknown amounts of users...

I'll take the risk on brain damage.

----------


## 03ozwhip

Whats with fashion these days? Why are dudes dressing like ladies? Nice ankles bro. 

I dunno. Im old I guess.

----------


## Disoblige

Why are healthy young adults standing on Macleod trail begging for money with a sign saying they lost their job due to Covid?

Maybe... Try to find another job?...

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Why are healthy young adults standing on Macleod trail begging for money with a sign saying they lost their job due to Covid?
> 
> Maybe... Try to find another job?...



"Lost my job because I'm an unreliable, unmotivated drug addict" doesn't have the same emotional appeal.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Standing on Macleod trail is decent $/hr.

----------


## killramos

> Standing on Macleod trail is decent $/hr.



Yea it is  :Love:

----------


## Disoblige

> "Lost my job because I'm an unreliable, unmotivated drug addict" doesn't have the same emotional appeal.



It was the weirdest thing. He was a well kept young looking brown dude with a decent looking white sign too.

And literally everyone he passed was giving him change till he walked over to my car as he was expecting me to roll down my window. Some people literally have no shame.

I almost rolled down my window to ask how ashamed his parents would be if they knew he did shit like this but I decided to not bother.

----------


## bjstare

> Standing on Macleod trail is decent $/hr.



Last week I was stopped at the Sarcee/Richmond light by west hills and the guy walking the lanes got a $5 bill from two cars. Pretty good $/hr, even if the avg take is half that.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Who even still carries cash on them? Sorry homeless peeps, you need to upgrade to card tap.


Peeve, being on Teams with someone else screen sharing, and are the slowest typer's in the universe. Is 50% of your work day just trying to find the next key?

----------


## brucebanner

> Peeve, being on Teams with someone else screen sharing, and are the slowest typer's in the universe. Is 50% of your work day just trying to find the next key?



One of our guys is like that + continuously trying to gather his thoughts when speaking. 

Great combo.

----------


## suntan

Teams also has a ton of latency on chat.

----------


## sabad66

> Teams also has a ton of latency on chat.



Major annoyance. I’ll have people send me a message and I’ll see it on my phone instantly, but it takes sometimes upwards of 5 mins before it shows up on desktop. Bizarre shit.

----------


## suntan

Ha ha, my Outlook does the same thing too.

----------


## killramos

Yea I get emails on my phone eons before they hit my desktop outlook

----------


## suntan

Yeah sometimes it take so long I resort to replying on my phone if it's a quick answer back.

----------


## ExtraSlow

People who send negative reps for real estate agent suggestions.

----------


## killramos

> People who send negative reps for real estate agent suggestions.



Did the IP originate in Aspen?

----------


## SKR

> People who send negative reps for real estate agent suggestions.



I'll fuck them up for you.

----------


## suntan

> People who send negative reps for real estate agent suggestions.



Twist: Lotoski negged you!

----------


## Tik-Tok

More likely the very vocal anti-realtor, who doesn't think any of them are worth their pay.

----------


## suntan

> More likely the very vocal anti-realtor, who doesn't think any of them are worth their pay.



Well to be fair about 95% of them are totally fucking useless.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Whatever, I have enough rep that a few butthurt weirdos don't really make a difference.

----------


## killramos

> Whatever, I have enough rep that a few butthurt weirdos don't really make a difference.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Accurate

----------


## TomcoPDR

Omg you guys neck to neck top dogs here

----------


## suntan

Don’t fuck with dad fuckers.

----------


## jwslam

> Who even still carries cash on them? Sorry homeless peeps, you need to upgrade to card tap.
> 
> 
> Peeve, being on Teams with someone else screen sharing, and are the slowest typer's in the universe. Is 50% of your work day just trying to find the next key?



I thought it's mandatory that everyone who takes meeting minutes live on screen is a face down finger pokey typist

----------


## killramos

> I thought it's mandatory that everyone who takes meeting minutes live on screen is a face down finger pokey typist



Do you trust them to do anything else.

----------


## jwslam

it's the same as every tech youtuber I've seen when they test keyboards
LTT, Karl Conrad, randomfrankp... all of them are pokey typists

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

In today's news:
First Nations, First Nations, First Nations, First Nations, First Nations, First Nations, First Nations, First Nations, First Nations, First Nations.
Indigenous, indigenous, indigenous, indigenous, indigenous, indigenous, indigenous, indigenous, indigenous, indigenous, indigenous, indigenous, indigenous, indigenous.
Elders, elders elders elders elders elders elders elders elders elders elders elders elders.

----------


## Tik-Tok

You should personally apologize for the atrocity you caused in BC, and give them your house in exchange for forgiveness.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> You should personally apologize for the atrocity you caused in BC, and give them your house in exchange for forgiveness.



What value could my apologies and chattels have when I'm from such an inferior ethnic group?

----------


## killramos

> What value could my apologies and chattels have when I'm from such an inferior ethnic group?



Wait until you dig in and find out it’s natives that are the ones starting a massive new old gross forestry program on the island that people have been protesting. 

The government gave them control of the land all of 5 years ago and they immediately sold off the logging rights.

Shh don’t tell David Suzuki.

----------


## bjstare

> Wait until you dig in



Isn't that the whole reason we're talking about this again?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Isn't that the whole reason we're talking about this again?



Whoa.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Whatever, I have enough rep that a few butthurt weirdos don't really make a difference.



Noted.

----------


## vengie

When buying a new phone and they don't provide a power cord... Makes the android switch a little annoying.
You're already charging $1400 for the phone! Provide a damn $0.30 cord.

----------


## Buster

> In today's news:
> First Nations, First Nations, First Nations, First Nations, First Nations, First Nations, First Nations, First Nations, First Nations, First Nations.
> Indigenous, indigenous, indigenous, indigenous, indigenous, indigenous, indigenous, indigenous, indigenous, indigenous, indigenous, indigenous, indigenous, indigenous.
> Elders, elders elders elders elders elders elders elders elders elders elders elders elders.



do you actually go to places that would be considered Canadian news media? Weeird. The closest I get is sportsnet to check the baseball scores.

Someone on FB posted something about some kids that died at a school in BC. I'm sure it's tragic. But I immediately unfollowed that person on FB (how they slipped through into my feed is my fault).

----------


## killramos

Your first mistAke was going on Facebook.

That at least as bad as listening to Canadian media.

----------


## Buster

> Your first mistAke was going on Facebook.
> 
> That at least as bad as listening to Canadian media.



I like facebook now. I have my feed (mostly) curated to it being a news stream of things I am interested in. I allow maybe 5% of friends updates to exist on my feed.

----------


## suntan

My wife was telling there's someone on the community FB page that's convinced that there's a serial killer in the neighbourhood because she found some animal graves in a green area.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> do you actually go to places that would be considered Canadian news media? Weeird. The closest I get is sportsnet to check the baseball scores.
> 
> Someone on FB posted something about some kids that died at a school in BC. I'm sure it's tragic. But I immediately unfollowed that person on FB (how they slipped through into my feed is my fault).



I sometimes click a CBC story to then see what their "Top-5" stories are and get a 10-pound bag of salt ready in the event that I click any of those.
I will never click anything of theirs pertaining to FN, so that wiped out 3 of 5. But I got tricked by some story about a boat damaged by the Coast Guard. Thankfully, the first line contained the word "elder" so I was able to smash my laptop and bury its parts in the harbour faster than the electrons told them that I read their shitty story.

----------


## killramos

It’s always mildly depressing / entertaining to see what the top 5 news stories are today as ranked by our national broadcaster.

My favourite yesterday was the sympathy piece they wrote about 2 thugs with long histories of violent crime and murder convictions who got gunned down in Ottawa. Let me play them a song on the worlds smallest violin.

----------


## nismodrifter

> It’s always mildly depressing / entertaining to see what the top 5 news stories are today as ranked by our national broadcaster.
> 
> My favourite yesterday was the sympathy piece they wrote about 2 thugs with long histories of violent crime and murder convictions who got gunned down in Ottawa. Let me play them a song on the worlds smallest violin.

----------


## flipstah

When Skip promises points when you order but its not being awarded and their customer service is dumb as nails

----------


## killramos

Apparently TD has decided that it now costs a 3% fee to pay by instalments for insurance.

Not to pay by credit card or something. For pre authorized debit.

Idiots.

----------


## flipstah

waaaaat




> Apparently TD has decided that it now costs a 3% fee to pay by instalments for insurance.
> 
> Not to pay by credit card or something. For pre authorized debit.
> 
> Idiots.

----------


## killramos

Special level of thievery for sure

----------


## Disoblige

> Apparently TD has decided that it now costs a 3% fee to pay by instalments for insurance.
> 
> Not to pay by credit card or something. For pre authorized debit.
> 
> Idiots.



They itching for $ and need that cash UPFRONT.
I don't know why anyone would go with TD for insurance. Even if you are with APEGA, most times it is still more expensive than say, Intact, etc.

----------


## killramos

All I can say is that when I have shopped around that hasn’t been the case for me. Sometimes by quite dramatic margins. 

I’m not attached to anyone, but their rates have always been good to me.

They aren’t even affiliated with Apega anymore.

On this particular issue, sounds like ( from a bit of Google fu ) this is the standard practice of everyone else and it was TD who stood out by offering instalments for free.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

I switched to TD from Intact because they were a fair bit cheaper for the same coverage.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> They itching for $ and need that cash UPFRONT.
> I don't know why anyone would go with TD for insurance. Even if you are with APEGA, most times it is still more expensive than say, Intact, etc.



Home insurance was like 50% cheaper with TD than anyone else. I saved significant $$ by moving from a broker to TD.

----------


## Darell_n

Trudeau gave my wife $600 today and another $600 later on, without us asking. All because we have kids under 6 yrs old and Im sure this covid gift is going to cost me thousands later on. Just to be clear, the peeve is the unsolicited part of it. Our money is going to fucking worthless before that idiot is out of office.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Trudeau hates parents of older kids.

----------


## killramos

> Trudeau hates parents of older kids.



The way he’s spending kids over 6 will need to start PAYING taxes soon

----------


## schurchill39

The AER's useless tools that haven't been updated in a decade but you NEED to use them for any work with their directives. I see the version of this program I need to use on their website was last updated Feb 8, 2011 and I can't get it to run because of compiling error. I call them up to see if there is a newer version being used (because they never update their fucking links) and the nice lady says her notes say "there is no plans to update the software, it must be ran on a 32 bit system". So now I need to figure out how to do that because my computer skills pretty much end at finding very specific pornography, or funny vine compilations on you tube. I'm going to figure out how to fuck their collective dads.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I didn't get the trudeau handout, why does he discriminate? Fucking wageist asshole.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I didn't get the trudeau handout, why does he discriminate? Fucking wageist asshole.



he's racist

----------


## schocker

> The AER's useless tools that haven't been updated in a decade but you NEED to use them for any work with their directives. I see the version of this program I need to use on their website was last updated Feb 8, 2011 and I can't get it to run because of compiling error. I call them up to see if there is a newer version being used (because they never update their fucking links) and the nice lady says her notes say "there is no plans to update the software, it must be ran on a 32 bit system". So now I need to figure out how to do that because my computer skills pretty much end at finding very specific pornography, or funny vine compilations on you tube. I'm going to figure out how to fuck their collective dads.



I emailed them about the 32bit thing like two years ago and got the same response. Had to reinstall 32bit office to run it which is probably hampering my excel skilz. DDS is also still a pos that only works in IE which is losing support very soon and onestop is garbage anyways. How many years is it going to take to get facility apps in their anyways.

----------


## cyra1ax

> I emailed them about the 32bit thing like two years ago and got the same response. Had to reinstall 32bit office to run it which is probably hampering my excel skilz. DDS is also still a pos that only works in IE which is losing support very soon and onestop is garbage anyways. How many years is it going to take to get facility apps in their anyways.



I swear there's more unannounced downtime in Onestop then there used to be for DDS. 
They both suck though.

----------


## AndyL

Optometrists believing they shouldn't have to provide your prescription...

Like seriously - 3x stated outright - need the written prescription, at the eye exam, again when getting fitted, when I got called to come pickup. "Yup, we'll get you a copy". 

Think I got a copy? 

Like I get it - you're nailing me almost 300$ for the first pair of glasses - so you've got your slice of the pie. I'm not arguing, it's covered - you can have that way overpriced sale, but I'm sure as hell not ordering a set of Rx safety glasses from you too.

----------


## killramos

The usual scam I have encountered with that is they like to leave PD measurements off the script.

Learn your PD’s. They don’t change.

I haven’t bought a pair of glasses from my optometrist in 10 years. I don’t know what they expect when they quote me $700+ for lenses only for a pair of sunglasses. I don’t care if they are made of Vibranium I’m not paying 4-5x what they cost online from China. I’d rather just buy more glasses online more often.

----------


## max_boost

$20-$30 to get your PD

Yea I just order online at Clearly Contacts for eyewear. $200 is the most I have paid.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

The lack of 16mm wrenches and sockets combined with the impossible-to-reach exhaust system bolts of that size.

----------


## AndyL

> The usual scam I have encountered with that is they like to leave PD measurements off the script.
> 
> Learn your PD’s. They don’t change.
> 
> I haven’t bought a pair of glasses from my optometrist in 10 years. I don’t know what they expect when they quote me $700+ for lenses only for a pair of sunglasses. I don’t care if they are made of Vibranium I’m not paying 4-5x what they cost online from China. I’d rather just buy more glasses online more often.



https://www.instructables.com/Measur...lary-Distance/

Pretty sure I have it written down from last time - but yeah... 3d print ftw!  :Smilie: 

They were talking 900$+ for a set of safety glasses... Zenni is under a 100$ for a nice pair. They're safety glasses - for industrial work... They're going to get damaged.

Still haven't gotten the Rx from them though, really annoying that I have to chase what should be handed over straight away. "call back monday" - you can't tell me you don't have it sitting in a file folder...

----------


## Disoblige

Glasses sure but I would never buy contacts online again.

Most in store deals in Calgary are better than Clearly and they price match if it isn't for some reason. But the BIGGEST best thing is if your prescription changes, they take it back no problem as the manufacturer takes back non-expired contacts from them. I had contacts from 2018 that I replaced with brand new contacts with the current deals that gave me way more than what I had before.
Insanity. And 4 more bottles of solution lol.

----------


## suntan

Clearly used to be better for contact pricing and everybody started matching them. Was surprised when that happened.

----------


## sabad66

When my wife takes the kids out of the car and just unclips everything without loosening all the way. This results in a major annoyance when I go to put them back in their seats and I have to loosen it then.  :Bang Head:  :Bang Head:  :Bang Head:

----------


## jwslam

> When my wife takes the kids out of the car and just unclips everything without loosening all the way. This results in a major annoyance when I go to put them back in their seats and I have to loosen it then.



Pretty sure it's a trait of most women to inconvenience people down the road when it's not even that difficult to resolve it in the first place

----------


## Disoblige

Should have a whole new thread about wives/gf/side piece doing annoying things that they don't think is a big deal  :ROFL!:

----------


## Tik-Tok

Women. Can't live with them, can't legally rent them by the hour.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> ....can't legally rent them by the hour.



Pfffttt! That last 58 minutes isn't worth much.

----------


## suntan

> Pfffttt! That last 58 minutes isn't worth much.



Oh now we're bragging are we.

----------


## killramos

> Should have a whole new thread about wives/gf/side piece doing annoying things that they don't think is a big deal



Pretty sure that’s an entire sub forum, maybe with a special section for nzwasps wife

----------


## ExtraSlow

Jabjab is in a similar situation to nzwasp I think.

----------


## Darell_n

> When my wife takes the kids out of the car and just unclips everything without loosening all the way. This results in a major annoyance when I go to put them back in their seats and I have to loosen it then.



It use to be my pet peeve as well, until I discovered putting the kids in without loosening the straps. Kids are bendy, time is money.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeah, just is the same motion as putting a sleeping bag into a stuffsack. Works well.

My pet peeve of the week is kids with respiratory issues and discovering new allergies that exacerbate those respiratory issues. It's been a really bad week.

----------


## jwslam

> Yeah, just is the same motion as putting a sleeping bag into a stuffsack. Works well.
> 
> My pet peeve of the week is kids with respiratory issues and discovering new allergies that exacerbate those respiratory issues. It's been a really bad week.



Probably still better than living 20+ years without peanut butter, eggs, or dairy?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Food allergies, especially dangerous ones, are far worse. 

But now my peeve of the day is the "could be worse guy".....

----------


## Buster

> Food allergies, especially dangerous ones, are far worse. 
> 
> But now my peeve of the day is the "could be worse guy".....



Dangerous food allergies are very rare. People being hospitalized or dying of said food allergy is very rare. People _thinking_  they have a dangerous food allergy - not so rare

----------


## ExtraSlow

In any case, my family has no food allergies or intolerances. But we do have plant and animal allergies that are annoying as fuck.

----------


## Buster

> In any case, my family has no food allergies or intolerances. But we do have plant and animal allergies that are annoying as fuck.



true dat.

I'm allergic to most animals to one degree or another. Maybe it's why I hate dogs and cats.

----------


## bjstare

> Dangerous food allergies are very rare. People being hospitalized or dying of said food allergy is very rare. People _thinking_  they have a dangerous food allergy - not so rare



People claiming that they have celiac disease is my favorite example of this. Ashley, just because you want to cut gluten out because it's a trend, doesn't mean you have a fucking autoimmune disorder.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I love all the animals, really * PEEVES*  me that I'm allergic.

----------


## jwslam

> I'm allergic to most animals



Yah I'm allergic to most humans too

----------


## max_boost

> Dangerous food allergies are very rare. People being hospitalized or dying of said food allergy is very rare. People _thinking_  they have a dangerous food allergy - not so rare



Msg lol everyday

----------


## suntan

> true dat.
> 
> I'm allergic to most animals to one degree or another. Maybe it's why I hate dogs and cats.



That's because they can see your soul and they're frightened.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> People claiming that they have celiac disease is my favorite example of this. Ashley, just because you want to cut gluten out because it's a trend, doesn't mean you have a fucking autoimmune disorder.



"But I feel so much better since I cut glutens out of my diet. I must be celiac!"

----------


## killramos

> "But I feel so much better since I cut glutens out of my diet. I must be celiac!"



Has nothing to do with eating like a fat fuck prior or anything…

----------


## ExtraSlow

I eat like a fat fuck and I feel great.

----------


## max_boost

> I eat like a fat fuck and I feel great.



You’re my target customer. Buffet open in stage 3. Come on by lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm just going to have one plate of food and 19 beers

----------


## killramos

Target customer for sure

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm a target for a lot of things. Including for hot singles in my area.

----------


## suntan

Beyond buffet/allergy testing meet?

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Youre my target customer. Buffet open in stage 3. Come on by lol



I will fly in for a day to do this.

----------


## schurchill39

When I run out to the garage to get something out of the vehicle and it turns out one of my crotch gremlins got their hands on my car/truck keys and unknowlingly locked the doors sometime since the last time we were out there. 

Maybe this should actually read "when my toddlers get into everything they aren't supposed to"

----------


## jwslam

> When I run out to the garage to get something out of the vehicle and it turns out _one of my crotch gremlins_ got their hands on my car/truck keys and unknowlingly locked the doors sometime since the last time we were out there.



yah I hate that too when I stuff my peen the wrong way and buttons get pressed...
not sure why you have multiple gremlins  :dunno:

----------


## TomcoPDR

When you finally think there’s something good on Shaw basic cable, click on it but it’s in French.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

"Moustache Day" at the elementary school??!
What could possibly go wrong?

----------


## killramos

Hahahaha

Man teachers are stupid

----------


## Tik-Tok

As a bearded man, I'm offended at this appropriation of my culture.

Peeve: Non-safety features on cars that have no way of permanently being turned off in any onboard menus.

----------


## flipstah

An urge to poop, post-shower.

----------


## killramos

> An urge to poop, post-shower.



That’s not what the shower head is for bud…

----------


## Buster

> That’s not what the shower head is for bud…

----------


## ExtraSlow

This parking payment machine that asks you to insert payment card, and then doesn't ask you to remove it. I mean, I've learned how to use it, but WTF how is every one of these showing incorrect instructions?

----------


## flipstah

> This parking payment machine that asks you to insert payment card, and then doesn't ask you to remove it. I mean, I've learned how to use it, but WTF how is every one of these showing incorrect instructions?



Pokayoke

----------


## Disoblige

Found what ExtraSlow looks like today. Dyed his hair blonde too!

I know we can have beer at parks now, but open container in public is ballsy...

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^RoFL!
People with fancy, collared shirts can basically drink anywhere they want. 
They have #privilege

----------


## ExtraSlow

you got the eyebrows right. I have angry/bitchy face today.

----------


## schurchill39

> Peeve: Non-safety features on cars that have no way of permanently being turned off in any onboard menus.



My wife's Acura makes you acknowlege that you should be paying attention to the road and not the stereo system before it will show you the audio or nav screens. And if you're on the nav screen it likes to constantly remind you that you're in an "UNVERIFIED AREA! PROCEED WITH CAUTION!" Fuck you acura. Fuck you.

----------


## suntan

> you got the eyebrows right. I have angry/bitchy face today.



I can also confirm colour of hair and skin tone.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Found what ExtraSlow looks like today. Dyed his hair blonde too!
> 
> I know we can have beer at parks now, but open container in public is ballsy...



Its too bad the keypad is leaving too much for your own imagination, or that the credit card slot didn’t align like it’s suppose to.

----------


## Disoblige

> Its too bad the keypad is leaving too much for your own imagination, or that the credit card slot didn’t align like it’s suppose to.



for those with less imagination...

----------


## Tik-Tok

Downtown MB just gave my car back to me with zero pressure in one tire. Great service department.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I missed the cock ring and now I'm RoFL!

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Downtown MB just gave my car back to me with zero pressure in one tire. Great service department.



Nice...

----------


## Darell_n

Is that a crack in the wheel!?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Is that a crack in the wheel!?



Yeeap.

----------


## Darell_n

> Yeeap.



I’m sure you drove it all week with a flat and dropped it off to them like that, right? I know, I shouldn’t need to ask. We are overdue for another good dealer test drive dashcam video.

----------


## Disoblige

> Yeeap.



Lemme get the popcorn so I can see the story unfold when they blame you the crack was already there.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I’m sure you drove it all week with a flat and dropped it off to them like that, right? I know, I shouldn’t need to ask.



It was in the shop to repair the wheels from previous owner damage. According to the invoice Elite Wheel Repair was the one to "repair" them. There's also a massive sidewall bulge on a different wheel.  :facepalm:

----------


## jwslam

> We are overdue for another good dealer test drive dashcam video.



Is NW Acura the only one that tells you at the service bay "We need you to unplug your dashcam for privacy reasons"?

----------


## sabad66

Suckers.

I love my schubert chokecherry tree but I really wish it would stop trying to identify as a bush.

----------


## SKR

Laptop touchpads like this. I'm constantly right clicking because with one big pad, who knows where left ends and right begins. There are 7.7 billion people on this planet, and zero of them prefer this style of pad. Just put buttons there.

----------


## adam c

> Is NW Acura the only one that tells you at the service bay "We need you to unplug your dashcam for privacy reasons"?



Kramer Mazda does this too

----------


## Sentry

As a mechanic I always check for dash cams. If I find one I don't unplug it, I just don't do any dumbass things while I'm on camera.

- - - Updated - - -




> Laptop touchpads like this. I'm constantly right clicking because with one big pad, who knows where left ends and right begins. There are 7.7 billion people on this planet, and zero of them prefer this style of pad. Just put buttons there.



Thinkpad clitmouse is the best laptop mouse.

----------


## killramos

^ So what you are saying… is they work  :ROFL!:

----------


## SKR

> Thinkpad clitmouse is the best laptop mouse.



I don't know what that is. I hope it's this one, because this is the best one.

----------


## Sentry

> I don't know what that is. I hope it's this one, because this is the best one.



Yeah, the clitmouse

----------


## bjstare

> Yeah, the clitmouse



I like the touchpad on the thinkpad + real buttons (as pictured above)... I never use the little red guy in the middle though. Can't get used to it.

----------


## jwslam

> I like the touchpad on the thinkpad + real buttons (as pictured above)... I never use the little red guy in the middle though. Can't get used to it.



2000's uni kid pet peeve: when laptops weren't mainstream and people were always asking to borrow
Solution: My Thinkpad ONLY had the nub, no touchpad.  :ROFL!:

----------


## suntan

1990's uni kid: Finding the labs that had 486s instead of 386s.

----------


## Disoblige

Petro has a deal right now where it's $6.99+tax for their "best" wash, but Calgary only has Touchless in the NE. The rest around the city are the scratch mittens of death.
You'd figure they'd have more touchless washes these days...

----------


## killramos

> Petro has a deal right now where it's $6.99+tax for their "best" wash, but Calgary only has Touchless in the NE. The rest around the city are the scratch mittens of death.
> You'd figure they'd have more touchless washes these days...



It’s been that way for years too. I’d be all over their unlimited wash cards if they would open them up somewhere my rims won’t be stolen if I go in for a bag of chips.

----------


## Disoblige

> It’s been that way for years too. I’d be all over their unlimited wash cards if they would open them up somewhere my rims won’t be stolen if I go in for a bag of chips.



True, so only person who can take advantage of this is 
@03ozwhip
.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> True, so only person who can take advantage of this is 
> @03ozwhip
> .



Ohhhhh

----------


## brucebanner

> True, so only person who can take advantage of this is 
> @03ozwhip
> .



You've been firing shots lately 

Especially at Mitsu  :ROFL!:

----------


## Disoblige

> You've been firing shots lately 
> 
> Especially at Mitsu



Eh? I been doing that for years. And I'm not the only one.

----------


## brucebanner

Oh I'm aware, just seems more than normal.

Just an observation, carry on. It's still entertaining.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> True, so only person who can take advantage of this is 
> @03ozwhip
> .



Also FYI everyone in the NE wants my wheels lol

----------


## Disoblige

> Also FYI everyone in the NE wants my wheels lol



Let's be honest. Even the NE doesn't want your wheels!  :Wink:

----------


## bjstare

> Also FYI everyone in the NE wants my wheels lol



Well played.

----------


## max_boost

> You've been firing shots lately 
> 
> Especially at Mitsu



Disoblige keeping it real. Really enjoying read his posts lol

----------


## vengie

When your shipper can't follow simple instructions and ships an urgent package for a large client to a different town two hours away from the intended destination because the shipping company doesn't have a terminal in said town...

USE THE OTHER F*%&ING SHIPPING COMPANY!!!

I now have a mess to fix.

----------


## flipstah

> True, so only person who can take advantage of this is 
> @03ozwhip
> .

----------


## SKR

We've got to be coming up to the end of the vaccine 5G/cell reception/tracking device jokes by now, don't we?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> We've got to be coming up to the end of the vaccine 5G/cell reception/tracking device jokes by now, don't we?



Depends.
Who are you asking for?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'd say you are going to be hearing that joke for another 12 months.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

This YouTube thing:

----------


## SKR

> This YouTube thing:



I've seen a lot of how-to videos with that pose. Not on youtube though.

----------


## adam c

> This YouTube thing:



looks like the grinch

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

People who say they will continue to mask and distance after 2 shots.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> people who say that i should continue to mask and distance after 2 shots.



 ftfy

----------


## Disoblige

WealthSimple YouTube ad I'm guessing? As no one in their right mind would watch an actual WealthSimple YouTube video.

I will give them props though. They do cater to the most basic people out there, which works.
That screenshot is a perfect example. The typical post-high school basic white chick. Eyebrows, nose ring, etc.
Does she live in GP too?

----------


## killramos

“Man those 6 dollars trades are going to make a real dent in my retirement timing”

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> ftfy



Appended I would say. THOSE people can get right FUCKED.

----------


## Disoblige

> “Man those 6 dollars trades are going to make a real dent in my retirement timing”



Bro, that is a lot of avocados you can buy when you are 65 and living in a cardboard box.
100 avocados at Whole Foods.

----------


## vengie

> Bro, that is a lot of avocados you can buy when you are 65 and living in a cardboard box.
> 100 avocados at Whole Foods.





I hope the avocado was worth it... Stupid millennials.

----------


## killramos

> Bro, that is a lot of avocados you can buy when you are 65 and living in a cardboard box.
> 100 avocados at Whole Foods.



By then an avocado is going to be worth $1,000 bucks

----------


## ExtraSlow

Maybe the real avocado is friendship?

----------


## killramos

> Maybe the real avocado is friendship?



And they say I’m the Soyboy

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> WealthSimple YouTube ad I'm guessing? As no one in their right mind would watch an actual WealthSimple YouTube video.
> 
> I will give them props though. They do cater to the most basic people out there, which works.
> That screenshot is a perfect example. The typical post-high school basic white chick. Eyebrows, nose ring, etc.
> Does she live in GP too?



Their ads are such a pile of millennial shit. Everything you mentioned is right there, front & center, just like you said and each one makes me want to punch someone more than the last.
I thankfully forgot what their last steaming shit ad was, but I think it was even worse.

----------


## killramos

Do girls think nose or lip rings make them look like anything but complete and utter trash?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Do girls think nose or lip rings make them look like anything but complete and utter trash?



If you're going to pay a toddler with a sharpie to draw your eyebrows on, what difference does it make?

----------


## killramos

> If you're going to pay a toddler with a sharpie to draw your eyebrows on, what difference does it make?



People actually do that? I just assumed it was a joke.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> People actually do that? I just assumed it was a joke.



Look at that Grinch-faced bitch! You think those stupid eyebrows grew out of a human head? I think there's an assembly line conveyor belt somewhere for every single white female millennial to ride on, daily.

----------


## SKR

> do girls think nose or lip rings make them look like anything but fuckable?



ftfskr

----------


## Buster

> Do girls think nose or lip rings make them look like anything but complete and utter trash?



Same with tattoos. Show me a hot girl with a tattoo, and I'll show you a girl that would be hotter without it.

I have no opinion on tattoos on dudes.

----------


## killramos

> ftfskr



Is that kindof like being into chicks with braces?

Cause I personally see a lot of downsides from having hardware on their face.

----------


## Buster

> Is that kindof like being into chicks with braces?
> 
> Cause I personally see a lot of downsides from having hardware on their face.



"Which one's trudy? The one with all the shit in her face?"

----------


## max_boost

lol I don't get it either but we just here to have fun so can look past it ez pz

----------


## SKR

> Is that kindof like being into chicks with braces?
> 
> Cause I personally see a lot of downsides from having hardware on their face.



I can see a lot of downsides to being with me. I don't think I've ever had a sexual encounter where anyone really enjoyed themselves.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I can see a lot of downsides to being with me. I don't think I've ever had a sexual encounter where anyone really enjoyed themselves.



You should tip them every once in awhile.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I can see a lot of downsides to being with me. I don't think I've ever had a sexual encounter where anyone really enjoyed themselves.



Sad panda noises.

----------


## jwslam

> You should tip them every once in awhile.



well sometimes just-the-tip is the problem...

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

What do you say we put the flags back up and stop pretending like we haven't all gotten on with our lives?

Seriously, Justin - shall we go another 6 months? Will 215 days fix something? What's the plan? Oh right... You have no plan for anything.

----------


## killramos

I think we should leave flags at half mast perpetually, I mean presumably we have forgotten something we need to apologize for.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^User title checks out.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When the network drive is down and the it group doesn't send an announcement so I spent the first half of my morning attempting to troubleshoot my computer and VPN.

----------


## Disoblige

> When the network drive is down and the it group doesn't send an announcement so I spent the first half of my morning attempting to troubleshoot my computer and VPN.



Lots of time, IT may rely on people like you to report it. If everyone has a problem and assumes IT will know about it, then no one reports it, lol.

----------


## ianmcc

We went out to Canmore this weekend and saw a bunch of teddy bears tied to the fence. I would assume that there were 215 of them and my wife commented on how sad that was. I told her that life is full of tragedies-and how it was a shame that there weren't 6 million marble rye tied to a fence somewhere.

----------


## SKR

When businesses use stock photos on their websites or social media. This is the first picture you see when you go to my doctor's website. None of these people work there.



These are from a business selling drilling fluid products and services.



1. She doesn't work there.
2. That's a pumpjack. Even if you want to use stock photos, why not use one where your business might actually be working at?
3. PPE.



1. Another pumpjack.
2. Neither one of these guys work there.
3. Very little work done on location is done on a computer. I know, I did that job for 15 years, with one of the co-founders, and he knows too. Not once did I ever use my laptop on the hood of my truck.
4. PPE.

Maybe it shouldn't bother me, but it does. If you're going to use pictures, just use pictures of you actually doing your shit.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^Missing obligatory interracial homosexual couples.
*#cancelled*

----------


## ExtraSlow

Finding decent photos is hard. Taking them is harder. Stock photos are fine in moderation.

----------


## schurchill39

> Finding decent photos is hard. Taking them is harder. Stock photos are fine in moderation.



I remember at my last company we had a photographer out on one of our locations for a few hours and out of the (what I assume were) hundreds of photos they took only about 20 or so were useable. We had to weed out a bunch where guys weren't adhering 100% to the proper PPE, or coveralls were too greasy or ripped at the boot, or a certain angle made the equipment look old and worn. At the end of the day the pictures turned out great but it was quite the fuck around to get to that point.

----------


## SKR

The doctor one doesn't bother me as much since it's probably hard to keep a current photo with current staff all the time. I still think it's weird to be like "here's my business, here's some people who have never been inside this building and you will definitely never see here." But, at least they could be doing the services that the business provides.

The drilling fluid one really bothers me, because yeah, it's the oil industry, but anyone who would ever need drilling fluids would know that those pictures have fuck all to do with anything. There must be stock photos of a drilling rig somewhere. Use those. And use pictures of people who look like they work in the country you work in. "Here's some pictures of other people not doing the job you're looking to hire us for, and not following any of the safety policies you have. On these grounds, please consider hiring us."

I think it's a weird way to market your business and in my head it looks worse than not using any pictures at all.

The one with the two dudes and the laptop on the hood would make more sense as an ad for Beyond than a drilling fluids company. At least it's guys looking at a computer.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> We went out to Canmore this weekend and saw a bunch of teddy bears tied to the fence. I would assume that there were 215 of them and my wife commented on how sad that was. I told her that life is full of tragedies-and how it was a shame that there weren't 6 million marble rye tied to a fence somewhere.



People who are worse than Hitler. ^

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> I remember at my last company we had a photographer out on one of our locations for a few hours and out of the (what I assume were) hundreds of photos they took only about 20 or so were useable. We had to weed out a bunch where guys weren't adhering 100% to the proper PPE, or coveralls were too greasy or ripped at the boot, or a certain angle made the equipment look old and worn. At the end of the day the pictures turned out great but it was quite the fuck around to get to that point.



Reminded me of an anecdote from earlier today, a project I'm involved with was having some photos taken on-site for social media/promo stuff. Some number of days later they posted them up on their media page and somebody spotted in the background that a worker was peering over the edge of a trench box. Safety violation, worker was immediately fired.

----------


## killramos

Don’t be that guy from head office walking around taking pictures lol

----------


## suntan

> Don’t be that guy from head office walking around taking pictures lol



Not even in the bathroom?

----------


## killramos

An under dusted Dorito.

Hey, with a appropriate amount of seasoning it’s a hell of a chip. But when you eat one with too little seasoning? I don’t think there is a higher level of disappointment.

And I probably should add a few contributions to the what are you drinking thread yea.

----------


## Disoblige

> An under dusted Dorito.
> 
> Hey, with a appropriate amount of seasoning it’s a hell of a chip. But when you eat one with too little seasoning? I don’t think there is a higher level of disappointment.
> 
> And I probably should add a few contributions to the what are you drinking thread yea.



I ate a bag of underseasoned cool ranch a few years ago and it made me not eat any doritos for 2 years.

----------


## prae

People who expect free tech support on the items they've purchased from me via kijiji/fb-marketplace. Just don't.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

People who roll up to a place like Kernels and take 10 mins to decide what they want when they reach the front of the line.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Homosexual people poorly inserted into commercials for no other reason than to pander to an audience who the corporate overlord thinks will care and switch brands for.

It's too subtle. They should either be blowing each other, or aggressively scissoring. I really need that message hammered home. I want to smell the pride.

I am pretty sure I'm no longer allowed in a bank unless I'm five ethnicities and sucking a cock. #TD-Bank

----------


## killramos

Considering retail banks basically prey on the stupid, it doesn’t say much positive about the people who like these spots who are their new target audience.

----------


## ExtraSlow

People who merge onto deerfoot at 85 and perfectly box you out when you are pulling a trailer and can't switch lanes. Should be legal to run them off the road.

----------


## Buster

Trailers?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Anyone who merges poorly.

----------


## adam c

Glitter… who invented it and why… my 1 yo got into her older sisters bottle

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Glitter… who invented it and why… my 1 yo got into her older sisters bottle



Fucking glitter. I banned the loose stuff from our house a decade ago when my wife and all her friends made faerie costumes here for Halloween. Shit was everywhere for months.

----------


## vengie

Just getting home from Mara Lake and I have a massive rekindled pet peeve. 

Albertans and passing lanes. 

If you're going 80 in a 90 zone, don't speed up to 140 and immediately slow back down at the end of the passing lane.
It was a maddening drive.

----------


## Darell_n

Having a battery issue in my 2016 F-150. Do you think Ford would have a voltmeter or any indicator of battery performance anywhere in the gauges like other trucks built the last 100 years? Nope, nothing but I can see the useful data like pitch angle of the truck and power distribution to the wheels.

----------


## killramos

As if a volt meter on your dash is anywhere resembling useful

“Yup there is voltage”

----------


## Disoblige

Am I a cheapass or are fundraisers these days asking crazy amounts?

A box of cookies for $30?!

Are you fucking insane? Marketing fail? How many houses are you going to get pay $30? Why not even $10-15?

Am I the asshole here? Lol.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Am I a cheapass or are fundraisers these days asking crazy amounts?
> 
> A box of cookies for $30?!
> 
> Are you fucking insane? Marketing fail? How many houses are you going to get pay $30? Why not even $10-15?
> 
> Am I the asshole here? Lol.



I always get a couple boxes of fundraiser cookies for free when I agree to transport JW-Blue, so I wouldn't really know.

----------


## Darell_n

> As if a volt meter on your dash is anywhere resembling useful
> 
> “Yup there is voltage”



It’s useful for truck things, not useful for getting groceries apparently.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Having a battery issue in my 2016 F-150. Do you think Ford would have a voltmeter or any indicator of battery performance anywhere in the gauges like other trucks built the last 100 years? Nope, nothing but I can see the useful data like pitch angle of the truck and power distribution to the wheels.



Car mods are still a thing.

----------


## Maxx Mazda

> Having a battery issue in my 2016 F-150. Do you think Ford would have a voltmeter or any indicator of battery performance anywhere in the gauges like other trucks built the last 100 years? Nope, nothing but I can see the useful data like pitch angle of the truck and power distribution to the wheels.



On my 2013, if I held the "OK" button while turning the key from off to run, it would bring up the diagnostic mode on the cluster display. Can scroll through tons of options, one of which was battery voltage. It's all monitored, you just have to bring it up.

Edit:

----------


## SKR

If Dave Grohl says he's "rocking" something, I think that's alright. Nobody else should be allowed to say that though.

----------


## ChainReact

And then take 10 mins to pay, looking through their handbag for a purse.
Like they didn't realise they were about to be asked to pay while they were waiting in line!

----------


## bjstare

Sitting on the porch with my wife and kids and some asshole drives by and throws a Wendy’s cup out his window, 40 yards later a Starbucks cup. I am highly triggered. What a selfish cunt. 

I picked up the garbage and am anxiously awaiting his return so I can go throw it back in his window.

----------


## killramos

You should fuck his dad. Then leave it behind.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Slash his dad's tires.

----------


## Tik-Tok

People who don't turn their signals off when they change lanes. I have no idea if they want to change multiple lanes, or if they are just too dumb to turn off the signal. It seems to be 60% the former and 40% the latter.

----------


## bjstare

He drove by again but I was out walking with my daughter. His license plate was BHT-2766, who wants to tell me where he lives so I can do some dad stuff?

----------


## Buster

Those big dumb blade style sunglasses that everyone thinks are cool, but just make the wearer look like they are trying really, really hard to be trendy and cool.

----------


## Darell_n

> He drove by again but I was out walking with my daughter. His license plate was BHT-2766, who wants to tell me where he lives so I can do some dad stuff?



Fill the cups with rocks and return them overhand style.

----------


## killramos

> Those big dumb blade style sunglasses that everyone thinks are cool, but just make the wearer look like they are trying really, really hard to be trendy and cool.



You spend too much time with cyclists.

----------


## Buster

> You spend too much time with cyclists.



I see a lot of guys in Dodge Rams wearing them.

If you ever want to know what to avoid it is what the guys in the Dodge Rams are doing.

----------


## killramos

> I see a lot of guys in Dodge Rams wearing them.
> 
> If you ever want to know what to avoid it is what the guys in the Dodge Rams are doing.



The dodge owners sunglasses are all white right?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Hahaha, embrace the rad styles of the 80s bro. I love 80s stuff.

----------


## ercchry

> Hahaha, embrace the rad styles of the 80s bro. I love 80s stuff.



Can only wear em with coloured nose zinc

----------


## AndyL

Be sure to get 80s florescent colors too, at least then thehre not white  :ROFL!:

----------


## Buster

retro/ironic cool sunglasses are cool when you are the first mover.

But if you are The Herd, then you are not cool.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Pit vipers are the brand you are looking for. Aaaand I may have a set for boarding. But I also got them 2 years ago. So maybe I am le cool

----------


## bjstare

Bad news. Pit vipers are well into the herd stage.

----------


## Darell_n

Interac e-transfer that works perfectly, until you have some dude standing in your driveway waiting for it.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Interac e-transfer that works perfectly, until you have some dude standing in your driveway waiting for it.



We need a mega golden rep button

----------


## Buster

Soccer.

I just saw the headline that some big game today was 1-1 and decided on penalty kicks. Awful.

The only reason soccer is so popular is because malnourished and poor people can play it all over the world - all you need is a bag stuffed full of ditch garbage.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Soccer.
> 
> I just saw the headline that some big game today was 1-1 and decided on penalty kicks. Awful.
> 
> The only reason soccer is so popular is because malnourished and poor people can play it all over the world - all you need is a bag stuffed full of ditch garbage.



It was on TV behind me at the pub. I believe I turned around to watch for less than 3 minutes total of eyeballs-on-screen time. In that time, two gentlemen had a bit of a fall perhaps (debatable) due to a trip. Both responded to this in the same manner and that was to fall, flail and writh for dozens of seconds as if each was being actively, violently raped by an invisible ghost with an enormous, corkscrew penis.

It was not entertaining.

----------


## bjstare

Soccer is the fucking worst. 

That being said, I’d pretend to be hurt with 110% commitment if I made as much money as those guys.

----------


## vengie

Sales people who are trying to get my to use their product, but can't take 1.3 seconds to ensure my name is correctly spelled. 

I have exchanged 2 emails with this person and they have used the two variations to the spelling of my name... Third time's a charm?

Business 101.

----------


## killramos

> Sales people who are trying to get my to use their product, but can't take 1.3 seconds to ensure my name is correctly spelled. 
> 
> I have exchanged 2 emails with this person and they have used the two variations to the spelling of my name... Third time's a charm?
> 
> Business 101.



What if they wrote your name on a drink?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Helping someone move. /thread

Helping someone move who tapes up their boxes like we just stuffed two, live Honey Badgers in each and every box. Like, where in the actual fuck do you think your half empty spray paint cans are going to go?!!? 
We got a large box of fucking throw cushions with a skeet blanket that weighs 5 entire kilo's and you're taping it up like you were planning on throwing it from the 17th floor into the truck box. Fuck me sideways.

----------


## Buster

> Helping someone move. /thread
> 
> Helping someone move who tapes up their boxes like we just stuffed two, live Honey Badgers in each and every box. Like, where in the actual fuck do you think your half empty spray paint cans are going to go?!!? 
> We got a large box of fucking throw cushions with a skeet blanket that weighs 5 entire kilo's and you're taping it up like you were planning on throwing it from the 17th floor into the truck box. Fuck me sideways.



WTF? Why would you help someone move?

I got asked a few years back to help someone move, and I told them I would, if that help mean hiring a couple of russian dudes off of kijiji so I could drink beer on their lawn instead. They got the point.

Same response if someone asks me to drive them to the airport: "I'll give you $100 for the cab, but I'm not actually driving there."

----------


## bjstare

> WTF? Why would you help someone move?
> 
> I got asked a few years back to help someone move, and I told them I would, if that help mean hiring a couple of russian dudes off of kijiji so I could drink beer on their lawn instead. They got the point.
> 
> Same response if someone asks me to drive them to the airport: "I'll give you $100 for the cab, but I'm not actually driving there."



Preach.

----------


## Disoblige

> Soccer.
> 
> I just saw the headline that some big game today was 1-1 and decided on penalty kicks. Awful.
> 
> The only reason soccer is so popular is because malnourished and poor people can play it all over the world - all you need is a bag stuffed full of ditch garbage.



I also don't get why a finals game would end in a shoot-out. They should make it so you have to score in OT.
Eventually after almost every player falls down due to muscle spasms that a goal will be scored.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> WTF? Why would you help someone move?
> 
> I got asked a few years back to help someone move, and I told them I would, if that help mean hiring a couple of russian dudes off of kijiji so I could drink beer on their lawn instead. They got the point.
> 
> Same response if someone asks me to drive them to the airport: "I'll give you $100 for the cab, but I'm not actually driving there."



X100000 on airport trips.

----------


## killramos

The airport thing is bizarre. I’ve had people think it’s reasonable to ask me to leave work in the middle of the day to drive them to the airport. At the time I was billing hourly too.

As if that makes any sense.

----------


## adam c

People who feel they HAVE to point the finger at a different department and can't take ownership of something

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> People who feel they HAVE to point the finger at a different department and can't take ownership of something



Those fucking eggheads in accounting are always pulling that stunt.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> WTF? Why would you help someone move?...



I like to help, particularly when she's fallen on harder times and needed to downsize.
Stonepine seems nice, though.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> I like to help, particularly when she's fallen on harder times and needed to downsize.
> Stonepine seems nice, though.



ftfy

----------


## sabad66

Maxed out EI/CPP contributions for the year at my old job. New company starts withholding again and according to HR they can’t stop it even if I show them proof I already paid my dues for the year. 

I know I’ll get it all back when I do my taxes next year but kinda shitty they can’t adjust for that. Thx Trudeau

----------


## jwslam

I don't mind driving people TO the airport
Don't ask me to pick you up when you didn't bother to give me a flight number and expect me to just be at cell-phone waiting area for a 2 hour window when your flight got delayed arriving and then baggage belt broke again.

----------


## SKR

Maybe that stupid bitch in the Expedia commercial wouldn't have to travel by herself if she didn't have a boy's haircut.

----------


## Buster

> Maybe that stupid bitch in the Expedia commercial wouldn't have to travel by herself if she didn't have a boy's haircut.



I don't even know the commercial, but this made me lawl

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

The one where she ends up clam bumping with Rashida Jones? Totally.

----------


## SKR

> The one where she ends up clam bumping with Rashida Jones? Totally.



Yeah. Another fuckin mutt.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Meow

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Mind you... Her father _is_ Quincy Jones and if there's a trillionaire on earth, I've got to expect it's him.
You put a bun in that oven, y'all is set fo life!

----------


## Buster

Sorry, I would give Rashida a pounding she would never forget.

----------


## SKR

> Sorry, I would give Rashida a pounding she would never forget.



Judge her solely on her appearance in that commercial and see if you say the same thing.

I really don't like that ad. Maybe it's making me say things I don't mean. On the other hand, it's one frump and one boy singing a song I'd never listen to promoting a service I'd never use for places I'd never go so fuck both of them.

----------


## Buster

> Judge her solely on her appearance in that commercial and see if you say the same thing.
> 
> I really don't like that ad. Maybe it's making me say things I don't mean. On the other hand, it's one frump and one boy singing a song I'd never listen to promoting a service I'd never use for places I'd never go so fuck both of them.



To be honest I'd bang either of them. Or both of them.

Don't judge me though, bro. I've been married for a dozen years.

----------


## killramos

She could be selling a Marx Trudeau crossover and I’d still give her a poke.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Jesus Christ...

----------


## Buster

> Jesus Christ...



You rang?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> She could be selling a Marx Trudeau crossover and I’d still give her a poke.



Solid commentary. Not saying I agree, but...

----------


## Disoblige

> I don't mind driving people TO the airport
> Don't ask me to pick you up when you didn't bother to give me a flight number and expect me to just be at cell-phone waiting area for a 2 hour window when your flight got delayed arriving and then baggage belt broke again.



Get better friends?

----------


## schurchill39

I think this might have already been mentioned, but when a real estate ad doesn't have the front of the house as the first picture. I'm doing high level searches on the map at realtor.ca and when you click on an area and scroll the listings there is always a few that have a dumb picture of the kitchen or office instead of the front of the house. I'm looking for a triple car garage so that makes it way more annoying to have to go into the ad to check what it has instead of just seeing it on the thumbnail.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Also when Realtors are so bad they can't figure out how to put the photos in a decent order.

----------


## jwslam

> I think this might have already been mentioned, but when a real estate ad doesn't have the front of the house as the first picture. I'm doing high level searches on the map at realtor.ca and when you click on an area and scroll the listings there is always a few that have a dumb picture of the kitchen or office instead of the front of the house. I'm looking for a triple car garage so that makes it way more annoying to have to go into the ad to check what it has instead of just seeing it on the thumbnail.



Use this site:
http://www.mypadcalgary.com/triple-c...for-sale.html/

----------


## sabad66

Royal Canin pausing production of the normal Adult Vet Blend dog food because of production capacity issues. Sucks to switch food after using the same one for 5 years. Called their customer service and they blamed it on people hoarding food combined with everyone deciding to get a covid dog.  :Bang Head:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Laying people off. That's no fun.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Bank spam.
"Listen Sweetie, you can vomit that shitty penne wherever you want and I'm still not opening a TD account."

----------


## Disoblige

How is that an attractive ad? It's like as soon as she saw this TD promo, she vomited in her mouth.

I like how small her hands are though. Would make me look huge.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

That's precisely what I was thinking. 

*Except for the cock part...

----------


## Disoblige

Morons who honk and yell at you for turning onto the curb lane when they are in the adjacent lane.

----------


## zechs

I'm pretty "covid rules are stupid" in general, but I did get a little irritated with a coworker.

He is going on vacation, him and his girlfriend got their 2nd vaccines, but then got their tests 3 days prior to leaving and she came back positive.

His results came back negative, but they both had them at the same time so obviously they were close contact. The rules are pretty clear. For myself, IDGAF, but mainly for our older coworkers, he came in on an OT day. Like really man?

So I guess my pet peeve is people knowingly coming into work sick, or possibly sick. We have sick days, you get paid the same, use them.

----------


## Disoblige

> I'm pretty "covid rules are stupid" in general, but I did get a little irritated with a coworker.
> 
> He is going on vacation, him and his girlfriend got their 2nd vaccines, but then got their tests 3 days prior to leaving and she came back positive.
> 
> His results came back negative, but they both had them at the same time so obviously they were close contact. The rules are pretty clear. For myself, IDGAF, but mainly for our older coworkers, he came in on an OT day. Like really man?
> 
> So I guess my pet peeve is people knowingly coming into work sick, or possibly sick. We have sick days, you get paid the same, use them.



And no one brought it up when he was at work? lol

----------


## brucebanner

> And no one brought it up when he was at work? lol



No one wants to speak up and be "that person".

----------


## Tik-Tok

> No one wants to speak up and be "that person".



When a guy at work came in after finding out he had been on an airplane with a confirmed case, he was shouted out of the building by almost everyone on the floor.

But I suppose when you've been whining about the rules since the start, you don't suddenly want to defend them.

----------


## zechs

> No one wants to speak up and be "that person".



Exactly. This isn't a big site, very few people (like, 3 in the entire plant some days).

Only reason I even knew was I was on OT coverage on the other shift so I saw him get the email.

Since I don't really care and he literally got the email 1 hour before we were due to end the day, I wouldn't give him much grief, but I did suggest checking the rules out because I knew he may be working OT with an older coworker the next day and that's a dick move if he got them sick (he is NOT covid positive, but his girlfriend is, how they can play tonsil hockey and only one has covid I have no idea, but whatever).

Goes to show his character I guess.

----------


## brucebanner

It also goes to show the character of people that stand by and let things happen too, if they feel strongly enough about it but won't act on it. 

Generally speaking, people don't want to rock the boat.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> It also goes to show the character of people that stand by and let things happen too, if they feel strongly enough about it but won't act on it. 
> 
> Generally speaking, people don't want to rock the boat.



I think that's called "Social Loafing" in Psych and it is so incredibly dominant, you could call it epidemic.
Be _that guy_ and get ready to have others follow you as a Leader, but it's incredibly difficult to seize the opportunity even though it technically isn't difficult.

----------


## Disoblige

> It also goes to show the character of people that stand by and let things happen too, if they feel strongly enough about it but won't act on it. 
> 
> Generally speaking, people don't want to rock the boat.



I stopped giving a shit about what people think years ago.
I speak my mind all day.

----------


## adam c

I’ve had 2 people on separate occasions come to a complete stop in the middle of the road because they missed or were about to miss their turns, wtf are they doing one on a highway

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I stopped giving a shit about what people think years ago.
> I speak my mind all day.

----------


## suntan

> I’ve had 2 people on separate occasions come to a complete stop in the middle of the road because they missed or were about to miss their turns, wtf are they doing one on a highway



Only twice? You’re lucky.

----------


## adam c

> Only twice? You’re lucky.



Twice in the past few days

----------


## zechs

> It also goes to show the character of people that stand by and let things happen too, if they feel strongly enough about it but won't act on it. 
> 
> Generally speaking, people don't want to rock the boat.



I have my reasons, so fuck you too pal  :thumbs up:

----------


## brucebanner

> I have my reasons, so fuck you too pal



 :ROFL!: 

Did I strike a soft spot there?

Obviously you don't care enough to actually do anything about it.

I was more so pointing out another view, not particularly singling you out. If you feel attacked, maybe it's important enough that you'd like to say something but won't.  :dunno:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Did I strike a soft spot there?
> 
> Obviously you don't care enough to actually do anything about it.
> 
> I was more so pointing out another view, not particularly singling you out. If you feel attacked, maybe it's important enough that you'd like to say something but won't.



We've tried nuthin and were all out of ideas!

----------


## suntan

> Twice in the past few days



That sounds more reasonable.

I've seen it so often I have to wonder if it's some sort of trending thing on social media.

----------


## killramos

When you suggest to someone at work that something should be done, and ask if they are interested ( it’s of no value to me personally ) and that it’s not a big deal while I’m in the weeds. They insist no they don’t need it.

Then they come back to you a month later after you have moved on a put a bow on everything, asking you to do exactly what you suggested earlier. Except now I need to drop everything else I was doing to do it.

I’m tempted to do it and send it over at 8AM on Saturday.

----------


## Buster

When you log onto beyond and get excited because you have a positive rep (is there any other kind?), and instead it's just a lowly mention by 
@rage2
... Which you won't even see because you have him set to ignore.

----------


## killramos

:ROFL!:

----------


## rage2

> When you log onto beyond and get excited because you have a positive rep (is there any other kind?), and instead it's just a lowly mention by 
> @rage2
> ... Which you won't even see because you have him set to ignore.



You can’t ignore admins, but you can continue to ignore you’re wrong in the F1 thread.


@Buster
 just so you can see this and pretend you didn’t.

----------


## Buster



----------


## ExtraSlow

When you are having a conversation about performance at work, and nobody around the table knows what the job description is for the individual in question. Or their own. 
#Peeved.

----------


## ercchry

When a department that has never once hit a deadline in their existence say that we can solution something in house vs an already existing product that does everything perfectly for a very reasonable cost that can be implemented tomorrow

----------


## suntan

Hiring for a job, sooo many OOT applicants that have no interest in moving here.

----------


## killramos

> Hiring for a job, sooo many OOT applicants that have no interest in moving here.



“Ughhh what’s your work from home policy.”

----------


## suntan

I even wrote on it that in-office was mandatory.

There sure are a lot of out of work Ontarians though.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> ...
> 
> There sure are a lot of out of work Ontarians though.





Well, at least there's a silver lining.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Hiring for a job, sooo many OOT applicants that have no interest in moving here.



I get hammered by recruiters for OOT positions. I constantly have to tell them that no, I won't relocate.

----------


## schurchill39

> Hiring for a job, sooo many OOT applicants that have no interest in moving here.



I don't know what OOT is but I've got a questionable set of skills, a new box of lip chap, callused knees, and a Calgary address  :Pooosie:

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> I don't know what OOT is but I've got a questionable set of skills, a new box of lip chap, callused knees, and a Calgary address



Out of town.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I don't know what OOT is but I've got a questionable set of skills, a new box of lip chap, callused knees, and a Calgary address



Like

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Lego Mario and its colossal Bluetooth connection failure.
Useless piece of shit.

----------


## Kg810

Drivers who need to look at their front passenger while they talk. Keep your eyes on the road, Paul Walker wannabe.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Commercials that combine Pringles, drums and what I can only assume is Up Syndrome.

----------


## littledan

Guys on cruiser style motorcycles that have their open air stereos cranked. Not only do you ride the most annoying vehicle with loud ass exhaust, you need to drown the neighbourhood in shitty music everytime you stop at a light. Just dont.

----------


## killramos

I think you could have finished that post with the first 5 words.

----------


## ExtraSlow

what type of motorcycle isn't annoying to bystanders? I'll wait . . . .

----------


## killramos

I assume that’s the primary function of most bikes

----------


## suntan

> I don't know what OOT is but I've got a questionable set of skills, a new box of lip chap, callused knees, and a Calgary address



PM'ed!

----------


## ercchry

> what type of motorcycle isn't annoying to bystanders? I'll wait . . . .



My completely stock 373.4cc single piston KTM… like an e-bike basically

----------


## Disoblige

> what type of motorcycle isn't annoying to bystanders? I'll wait . . . .



My Grom.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> My Grom.



Only correct answer. You get a sticker.

----------


## Disoblige

Starbucks cups and straws dumped into my blue bin with 25% remaining Frappuccino and some disgusting pink concoction.

Stupid cunts.

----------


## jwslam

> Starbucks cups and straws dumped into my blue bin with 25% remaining Frappuccino and some disgusting pink concoction.
> 
> Stupid cunts.



Why couldn't they just throw it at my bird nest!?!?

----------


## tcon

When restaurants on delivery apps use stock photos instead of actual pictures of their food

----------


## ExtraSlow

Minor Hail damage. not minor enough to just ignore it, but not big enough to even consider taking the payout and leaving it unrepaired.
They found ~80 dents on 6 panels. Repair cost $2360, deductable $1000. 

Guess I'll let em fix it. No point having unrepaired damage on the truck.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Minor Hail damage. not minor enough to just ignore it, but not big enough to even consider taking the payout and leaving it unrepaired.
> They found ~80 dents on 6 panels. Repair cost $2360, deductable $1000. 
> 
> Guess I'll let em fix it. No point having unrepaired damage on the truck.



On an aluminum Ford? I can't believe it's that cheap to repair!

----------


## ExtraSlow

PDR guys don't care, they've been repairing aluminum for decades.

----------


## Disoblige

> Why couldn't they just throw it at my bird nest!?!?



Not sure they know where you live.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> PDR guys don't care, they've been repairing aluminum for decades.



Agree, but it's _got_ to be more difficult. Yielded aluminum is a weird beast.

Nerd fact: aluminum is a Face Centered Cubic material (unlike many metals which are Body Centered Cubic) and as such, it will suffer from fatigue failure no matter how gentle the repeated stress is applied. Steel can experience infinite fatigue cycles if each is far enough below its yield stress.
But we still make airplanes from aluminum.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Well, it's not enough to make the PDR guys or the insurance companies give a shit, so I also don't care.

Also the BCC vs FCC structure is giving me very foggy flashbacks to some class I think I barely passed.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Are you saying that I'm _giving you the vapours_?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Also the BCC vs FCC structure is giving me very foggy flashbacks to some class I think I barely passed.



It's all about the dendritic structure. (Literally the only thing I remember from the metallurgy class I barely passed 20 years ago.)

----------


## rx7boi

Parents who go for the candid "baby sleeping on my chest while I'm napping" photo has to make this list.

Cliche as fuck, and not recommended by pediatricians.

----------


## littledan

My little girl is big enough now at 24mo that I can use her as a pillow.

----------


## vengie

Radio attack ads starting already against Kenney and O'Toole. 

On the same note, lobbyists, I hate them.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> My little girl is big enough now at 24mo that I can use her as a pillow.



There it is, right there. 2 years. She is 2 years old sir.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> There it is, right there. 2 years. She is 2 years old sir.



You can only say months until 18m. After that it's 1-1/2, 2, 2-1/2, and then 3, 4, 5, etc.

----------


## ExtraSlow

They are barely human before age 3. I don't care what you call em just keep em away from me.

----------


## Disoblige

> They are barely human before age 3. I don't care what you call em just keep em away from me.



Don't lie. You're that creepy uncle who sniffs the youth out of the baby.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm the drunk uncle who the kids don't like because I'm surly. Truth.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I'm the drunk uncle who the kids don't like because I'm surly. Truth.



You went to the UofA??!

----------


## ExtraSlow

I was at UofA for three days and that was plenty. Gross.

----------


## Disoblige

Had to look up what surly meant.
Damn white people...

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

How dare you assume our privilege!!

----------


## 03ozwhip

Thanks for the rep LOL who did this?

----------


## Buster

> Thanks for the rep LOL who did this?



nice flex.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> nice flex.



LOL didn't notice, is that really a flex though? Don't think that's much.

----------


## Buster

> LOL didn't notice, is that really a flex though? Don't think that's much.



dont sell yourself short

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> dont sell yourself _shit piss fart_



Fixt

----------


## Disoblige

It's just Buster giving random rep so he can give more rep to da boyz. Slowy and killy.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> It's just Buster giving random rep so he can give more rep to da boyz. Slowy and killy.



Like

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I am 536 months and tie my own shoes.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> I am 536 months and tie my own shoes.



I wipe my own ass.

----------


## vengie

> I wipe my own ass.



I doubt that.

----------


## schurchill39

> PM'ed!



False! Either give me a job or subscribe to my only fans but don't tease me.  :Pooosie:

----------


## 03ozwhip

> I doubt that.



 :Cry:  she's right  :Cry:

----------


## lasimmon

Cabin about 5-6 houses down is having a massive party with outdoor karaoke and everything. Getting a little late I’d say. 

Now I’ll be honest. I don’t really give shit if you party loudly. But if you are going to do outdoor karaoke this late dont fucking suck at it.

----------


## SKR

Kijiji ads that are listed with x kilometers, and then you read the ad or look at the odometer and it's miles.

----------


## Disoblige

> Cabin about 5-6 houses down is having a massive party with outdoor karaoke and everything. Getting a little late I’d say. 
> 
> Now I’ll be honest. I don’t really give shit if you party loudly. But if you are going to do outdoor karaoke this late dont fucking suck at it.



I was going to tell you to let the Filipinos have their fun until I read the last sentence and realize it was white people.

----------


## vengie

Unsolicited financial advisors adding me to linkedin and asking if they can help me achieve my financial goals.

At least 2-3/week.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Unsolicited financial advisors adding me to linkedin and asking if they can help me achieve my financial goals.
> 
> At least 2-3/week.



Yep, blocking those fools is an ongoing activity.

----------


## killramos

> Unsolicited financial advisors adding me to linkedin and asking if they can help me achieve my financial goals.
> 
> At least 2-3/week.



WFG is a bitch

----------


## jwslam

> Unsolicited financial advisors adding me to linkedin and asking if they can help me achieve my financial goals.
> 
> At least 2-3/week.



I must be too poor to be approached  :Frown:

----------


## suntan

My ethnic name scares scammers, instead they ask me to join them.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> My ethnic name scares scammers, instead they ask me to join them.



Prince Alyusi Islassis it is a pleasure to make your acquaintance.

----------


## Buster

> My ethnic name scares scammers, instead they ask me to join them.



Aren't you a whitey?

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Aren't you a whitey?



Did you think that skin tone was just a suntan?

----------


## Buster

> Did you think that skin tone was just a suntan?



Inside joke...I asked him if he was a Caucasian Canadian more than once. lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

What you have a pricing discussion with a vendor and it goes like this: 

Me: How much is this part?
Them: how much is your budget?
Me: I'm making the budget based on price quotes from multiple vendors.
Them: quotes high price
Me: Seems high
Them: What did our competitors quote you?
Me: goodbye

----------


## suntan

> Inside joke...I asked him if he was a Caucasian Canadian more than once. lol



I now identify as white - like, fucking Irish burn in the sun after 30 seconds white.

- - - Updated - - -




> What you have a pricing discussion with a vendor and it goes like this: 
> 
> Me: How much is this part?
> Them: how much is your budget?
> Me: I'm making the budget based on price quotes from multiple vendors.
> Them: quotes high price
> Me: Seems high
> Them: What did our competitors quote you?
> Me: goodbye



Ah, that was you ordering the 1000 dildos.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Ah, that was you ordering the 1000 dildos.



I was trying to! I have a good distribution channel through 
@SKR
's onlyfans subscriber list, but seems like I need to find another supplier. 

On a serious note, it's hard to get prices for a lot of things. I'm not even trying to get anyones best price, just thier normal everyday price, and it's like pulling teeth most times.

----------


## suntan

That's because they just make up prices. How much is your budget? Well look at that, we're 10% under!

----------


## Brent.ff

Like the bozo dealerships that just ask 'whats your monthly payment budget' 'oh perfect thats exactly the monthly cost... oh dont worry about how many months'

----------


## ExtraSlow

> That's because they just make up prices. How much is your budget? Well look at that, we're 10% under!



Yeah, and not like I haven't made up prices once or twice for customers too, I get how that game is played, but a well organized company has a standardized price book as a starting point. Even those auto dealerships hve a published MSRP to start from.

----------


## schocker

> What you have a pricing discussion with a vendor and it goes like this: 
> 
> Me: How much is this part?
> Them: how much is your budget?
> Me: I'm making the budget based on price quotes from multiple vendors.
> Them: quotes high price
> Me: Seems high
> Them: What did our competitors quote you?
> Me: goodbye



That is what happens every time I buy pipe. Tell them they lost, ohhh we can do a little bit better. No, you should have priced it better initially maybe.

----------


## suntan

Something something your mom.

----------


## ExtraSlow

if I wanted to haggle with illiterates, I'd go to used card dealerships.

----------


## dirtsniffer

guess you don't want to buy pipe

----------


## never

> if I wanted to haggle with illiterates, I'd go to used card dealerships.



I didn’t realize there was a market for used cards.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I didn’t realize there was a market for used cards.



Spulling us hurd bruh

----------


## SKR

Highway construction workers are probably the dumbest people in the known world. I wrote a big long thing to make my point, but decided it wasn't worth it. They're just so fuckin stupid, all of them. If you have a moment, watch them. It's fascinating just how stupid a person can be, and still inhale and exhale, and run a shovel or hold a sign.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I always figured road construction would be a good job. Low stress, fresh air, get to watch the diggers.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I always figured road construction would be a good job. Low stress, fresh air, get to watch the diggers.



You and I have very different ideas of what "fresh air" is.

----------


## SKR

I think it would be full days of watching the human equivalent of a fly bumping up against a window trying to find a way out. Frustration beyond imagination.

----------


## ExtraSlow

That would be MANAGING the road construction crew. Being on it, hakuna matata brother.

----------


## SKR

I assumed you'd be applying for flag girl.

Also, flag girls used to be young attractive things. Not like that old bat that was yelling at me today to slow down as I was going 10 in a 60 zone.

----------


## jwslam

> You and I have very different ideas of what "fresh air" is.



asking for 
@SKR

Are they dumb before breathing in crap, or dumb because they breathe in crap?

----------


## suntan

Why not both?

----------


## SKR

Why can't cell phone and internet companies just bill you for what you use like every other utility?

----------


## killramos

Because people bitch incessantly to the media when they do

----------


## SKR

People should be exported into space.

----------


## Disoblige

Littering.

Some lady in front of me threw her cigarette butt out her vehicle at a stop light and it triggered me to get out of my car to ask her to please pick it up. She obviously wasn't going to so luckily her window was still open and I threw it back into her car. I hate people.

----------


## suntan

That's like 1/10 littering these days. I've seen people throw out Jugo Juice cups.

----------


## Disoblige

> That's like 1/10 littering these days. I've seen people throw out Jugo Juice cups.



Yeah, people don't care.

I would love to throw a jugo juice container into someone's dashboard if I had the opportunity though.

----------


## bjstare

Ya cigarette tossing doesn’t get to me at all. People that throw fast food garbage out the window drive me up the wall.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Ya cigarette tossing doesnt get to me at all.



Grass fires aren't cool though.

----------


## Buster

The other day, the missus and I were waiting at a light and the car in front of us tossed a whole empty jugo juice cup out the window. Then napkins started flying out the window. I was mad, and was like WTF, so I gassed the ol' Ridgeline, and got up beside them. The woman in the passenger seat had barfed jugo juice all over the inside of the window and side of the car. I forgave her for littering.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Maybe if she didn't toss the cup, she would've had something to barf into. Slut.

----------


## mr2mike

When having a "new driver" piece of paper taped to your back window absolves you from actually knowing how to drive.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> When having a "new driver" piece of paper taped to your back window absolves you from actually knowing how to drive.



I enjoy that they cover 40% of their rear view capabilities by taping a paper sign to their back window. Aside from the fact I'm treating you the same regardless, if you really want to warn people in advance, get one of the magnets so you can remove it when someone smarter than you is finally behind the wheel.

----------


## ExtraSlow

CBE school bus pickup locations. My one kid is now just a hair under 2km from our house. A family we know is walking 2.7km to their stop. That's a beefy walk to the bus!

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> CBE school bus pickup locations. My one kid is now just a hair under 2km from our house. A family we know is walking 2.7km to their stop. That's a beefy walk to the bus!



Poor people problems.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Poor people problems.



Truth. 
All of my problems are poor people problems.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

The inconsistency in the additional price that consumers pay for premium fuel. How does an extra 9.1¢/L sound?



$1.374 for regular and $1.465 for premium.

----------


## sabad66

> The inconsistency in the additional price that consumers pay for premium fuel. How does an extra 9.1¢/L sound?
> 
> 
> 
> $1.374 for regular and $1.465 for premium.



That sounds pretty amazing to me. Where are you that the spread is only 9.1c??? I’m used to 21-33c spread for premium.

----------


## killramos

I’m assuming that’s some kind of PEI subsidy going on

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I’m assuming that’s some kind of PEI subsidy going on



More likely PEI supply and demand. Who on PEI is driving cars with premium, except tourists?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> More likely PEI supply and demand. Who on PEI is driving cars with premium, except tourists?



I don't _think_ that's it, but it's hard to say. There are plenty of cars with local plates on premium and let's not forget the relentless campaigns that trick people into using premium in their 89 Civic. And there are plenty of tourists participating in the market.
My theory is that they charge what the market will bear and gamble on the short term elasticity of fuel prices.

----------


## Disoblige

If you love and care for your car, you have to treat it with premium.
Because it's better. And cleaner. Mm-hmm...

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

32x more cleaning additives, Bro! Burning cleaning additives pleases The Lord and the Swedish Teenager.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Doing layoffs. I've done a bunch this year and I'm really sick of them.

----------


## killramos

*sadface*

----------


## vengie

> Doing layoffs. I've done a bunch this year and I'm really sick of them.



Sorry to hear that.  :Frown:

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Doing layoffs. I've done a bunch this year and I'm really sick of them.



In Soviet Russia layoff is really sick of you!

(but real people losing jobs is no joke, it only feels good getting rid of people very occasionally)

----------


## ExtraSlow

It's worse when you are just the hitman. That was me today. Hurts my little heart.

----------


## killramos

Take a little extra out on the art for me

----------


## bjstare

Have another weird beer. Or a cheap one. Either will do the trick.

----------


## schurchill39

Its been talked about in the "thinking of selling my house" thread but I'd say ridiculous asks from home buyers after home inspections. "The furnace is dated, please replace it"... suck a dick, you know any seller is probably not going to do that so you're just being annoying.

----------


## killramos

“I’ll leave you a furnace brochure on the counter”

----------


## ercchry

The best clause I’ve ever put in a purchase agreement was “if the home inspection comes back with less than $10k worth of repairs, buyer shuts the fuck up”

----------


## killramos

I could probably find 10k worth of repairs in any house if I really wanted to…

----------


## ercchry

> I could probably find 10k worth of repairs in any house if I really wanted to…



Probably… but the home inspector needed to confirm the amount, and that they were needs, not wants. Furnace heats house… new furnace is a want, fuck off! The important thing is, just having it in there resulted in no pushback and the day one full ask offer stood

----------


## killramos

A home inspector won’t ever “confirm” anything haha

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

This:

"....is excited to begin returning live music to our stage this September, but in order to keep our staff, customers, and artists safe, we’ve made the following decision.
All fans, staff and artists must be fully vaccinated against COVID-19 (at least two weeks after the second dose) and provide proof of vaccination."

How does this argument hold ANY water? If you're vaccinated, you're "safe"! So if someone else isn't by their own choice guess what......YOU are still "safe"!

----------


## killramos

Never underestimate the desire of the average person to enforce their will on others given the opportunity.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Between the lines.

"To keep our PR safe from making headlines as a superspreader" event

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

The term "superspreader".

GFY (not you specifically Tik-Tok).

----------


## suntan

I liked it better when it only applied to porn stars.

----------


## Disoblige

Hate how those meal delivery boxes say their stuff is recyclable when clearly the city or province they are delivering these boxes to cannot process such things.
Those foil lined cardboard, ice pack plastic, any non-stretchy plastic... None of that shit is recyclable.

I really feel for those who work at the recycling depot, lol.... For anything really. Probably half the city doesn't recycle properly and to be honest... Not really their fault considering how hard they make it to be.

----------


## Tik-Tok

If we only put what's actually recyclable in our blue bin, we'd need two black bins. Also people would realize what a complete load of shit our recycling program is.

----------


## zechs

> Hate how those meal delivery boxes say their stuff is recyclable when clearly the city or province they are delivering these boxes to cannot process such things.
> Those foil lined cardboard, ice pack plastic, any non-stretchy plastic... None of that shit is recyclable.
> 
> I really feel for those who work at the recycling depot, lol.... For anything really. Probably half the city doesn't recycle properly and to be honest... Not really their fault considering how hard they make it to be.



Recycling is a lie anyways, so what does it matter?

Your tax dollars hard at work, funding a system which doesn't reduce waste (and likely causes more environmental damage than it fixes through the inefficiency it brings to waste collection).

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

That third collection truck runs on rainbow piss and good vibes though, right?
It's not diesel... Right???

----------


## ercchry

Recycling is easy… non-organic, blue bin… organic, green… hybrid, black

You add a new charge to my utility bill, and half the service of the existing charge, but do not reduce it… fuck you. Figure it out yourself

----------


## Disoblige

> Recycling is easy… non-organic, blue bin… organic, green… hybrid, black
> 
> You add a new charge to my utility bill, and half the service of the existing charge, but do not reduce it… fuck you. Figure it out yourself



Half the shit that says is recyclable on the packaging is not accepted in Calgary and is told to be put in the black bin.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Anything remotely recyclable goes in blue

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Anything remotely recyclable goes in blue



This.
The inefficiency needs to be exposed so they start accepting more recyclable things. 
Clam-shell containers? Blue.
Polystyrene? Blue.

----------


## schurchill39

The fact that the city says coffee cup lids are not recyclable despite being recyclable is infuriating.

----------


## Brent.ff

> This.
> The inefficiency needs to be exposed so they start accepting more recyclable things. 
> Clam-shell containers? Blue.
> Polystyrene? Blue.



I get it, its dumb that we dont have the facility, but arent you just creating a position for some grunt to sort your garbage out of the actual recycling.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I get it, its dumb that we dont have the facility, but arent you just creating a position for some grunt to sort your garbage out of the actual recycling.



Yes, and I'm fine with that.
I'm also not the one who made the Black Bins 60% smaller than the Blue Bin.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I'm also not the one who made the Black Bins 60% smaller than the Blue Bin.



 Wow, mine are identical. You got screwed.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Wow, mine are identical. You got screwed.



Or maybe you got screwed on your blue bin?

----------


## ExtraSlow

well, as long as I'm getting screwed I guess that's what's important.

----------


## schurchill39

> well, as long as I'm getting screwed I guess that's what's important.



Its called "art"

----------


## sabad66

Finding your lopper in the grass with rusty blades after your wife used it and didn’t put it away before the rain on Sunday. Joy

----------


## ExtraSlow

Putting tools away in the yard is also a role delegated to the man in my household despite the fact that taking tools out is shared equally between the adults. Frowny face for rusty tools.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I didn't think I was the only one with this issue.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Felco-2 in the rain. $100 in the toilet.

----------


## schurchill39

> Finding your lopper in the grass with rusty blades after your wife used it and didn’t put it away before the rain on Sunday. Joy



I hate to say it, but you're probably going to have to fuck her dad.

----------


## jwslam

> I hate to say it, but you're probably going to have to fuck her dad.



plot twist, she's been f'ing your dad

----------


## suntan

> Felco-2 in the rain. $100 in the toilet.



Bah, just redo the edge. They're extremely easy to resharpen, the metal is so soft.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeah wouldn't trash them. Steel wool will take some of that at rust off, then sharpen them and oil them and you are good to go.

----------


## ercchry

> Yeah wouldn't trash them. Steel wool will take some of that at rust off, then sharpen them and oil them and you are good to go.



…but if you do trash them, blue bin  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> …but if you do trash them, blue bin



Gardening tools go in the green bin I think.

----------


## sabad66

Although mine are just lowly fiskars and not red handle felco was still definitely planning on fixing. Should be able to sharpen/remove rust with my dremel. Will do the lawnmower blade at the same time as I think it’s been about 2 years.

----------


## Disoblige

Can't you just use CLR or something on em?

----------


## suntan

I use this for my pruners:

https://www.leevalley.com/en-ca/shop...ner?item=AG701

----------


## sabad66

> Can't you just use CLR or something on em?



It’ll get rid of the rust but it’s right on the edges so the won’t be as sharp any more. It makes a huge difference (at least for my weak ass) using sharp vs dull loppers.

----------


## suntan

You need to sharp pruners to cut off the vole's heads.

----------


## vengie

AC unit is being installed today.

Tech opens up our Furnace and informs me the heat exchanger is cracked (big problem), call Carrier and the 20 year warranty expired 6 months ago...

Will be an additional $2-4k to replace the heat exchanger.  :Guns:

----------


## Darell_n

> AC unit is being installed today.
> 
> Tech opens up our Furnace and informs me the heat exchanger is cracked (big problem), call Carrier and the 20 year warranty expired 6 months ago...
> 
> Will be an additional $2-4k to replace the heat exchanger.



Make the tech prove it to you by showing you the crack visually, or get a second opinion. There’s a lot of older furnaces that ‘need replacement’ as a majority of residential guys are the same as quickly lube service shops.

----------


## vengie

> Make the tech prove it to you by showing you the crack visually, or get a second opinion. There’s a lot of older furnaces that ‘need replacement’ as a majority of residential guys are the same as quickly lube service shops.



There are three cracks, I did visually see them.

----------


## chongkee_

> There are three cracks, I did visually see them.



When mine had a crack it was leaking water.
Was yours doing the same?
I got lucky and it was still under warranty.
How much are they charging you for a new one?

----------


## vengie

> When mine had a crack it was leaking water.
> Was yours doing the same?
> I got lucky and it was still under warranty.
> How much are they charging you for a new one?



A new heat exchanger is ~$2000-2500 ish, new furnace with warranty is $4500

----------


## Tik-Tok

Weld them closed*, and attach a CO2 monitor to your furnace.

*Not recommended advice

----------


## sabad66

> There are three cracks, I did visually see them.



Shitty deal. This is why I tell any home owner that will listen to have atco come in yearly and inspect. Its free and they would have been able to catch it.

Tough call to fix or replace furnace. 20 years old, would that be mid efficiency or the old school type?

----------


## vengie

> Shitty deal. This is why I tell any home owner that will listen to have atco come in yearly and inspect. It’s free and they would have been able to catch it.
> 
> Tough call to fix or replace furnace. 20 years old, would that be mid efficiency or the old school type?



I'll be honest, had no idea Atco did annual inspections, this is great to know.

Its considered mid efficiency I believe. 
Its the original furnace, just over 20 years old.

Leaning towards new furnace - Today has been expensive.

----------


## sabad66

Hmm yeah I think I’d go new as well if it’s only 2k more. Assuming that’s the latest and greatest with full variable speed fan?

----------


## vengie

> Hmm yeah I think I’d go new as well if it’s only 2k more. Assuming that’s the latest and greatest with full variable speed fan?



Yes, 6 speed fan I believe, waiting for the full quote.

----------


## Darell_n

> Yes, 6 speed fan I believe, waiting for the full quote.



Dual clutch or automatic?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Hmm yeah I think I’d go new as well if it’s only 2k more. Assuming that’s the latest and greatest with full variable speed fan?



Personally, if it's old school with no PCB, I'd stick with the old one. New furnace electronics suck balls.

----------


## vengie

> Dual clutch or automatic?



No idea, I don't have the quote yet 
*Not and HVAC tech*

----------


## Darell_n

> No idea, I don't have the quote yet 
> *Not and HVAC tech*



It was just an automotive forum joke. (poorly done)

----------


## zechs

> No idea, I don't have the quote yet 
> *Not and HVAC tech*



I think he was making a joke, but now I am seriously not sure lol

----------


## vengie

> It was just an automotive forum joke. (poorly done)



Oh, so my finances are a joke to you?!?!



(Also a joke... lol)

5 speed fan, two position gas valve - will run at 60% to maintain, will ramp to 100% when required.

All in all will be $4800 installed, so only $2200 more than the heat exchanger replacement.

----------


## Darell_n

> Oh, so my finances are a joke to you?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> (Also a joke... lol)
> 
> 5 speed fan, two position gas valve - will run at 60% to maintain, will ramp to 100% when required.
> 
> All in all will be $4800 installed, so only $2200 more than the heat exchanger replacement.



I would be torn on that decision, not a fan of the new technology. (pun intended). I'm actually surprised you can get a replacement heat exchanger at all.

----------


## vengie

> I would be torn on that decision, not a fan of the new technology. (pun intended). I'm actually surprised you can get a replacement heat exchanger at all.



I was very torn, this is likely a 5-8 year house for us... not having to think about the furnace again for the duration of our time here swayed me.

10 year parts + labor warranty

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> I was very torn, this is likely a 5-8 year house for us... not having to think about the furnace again for the duration of our time here swayed me.
> 
> 10 year parts + labor warranty



Yeah, it's not just $2200 for a furnace, it's also for warranty. Nothing like replacing the heat exchanger just to have something else go a few months down the road.

----------


## suntan

Might as well get a new furnace and make it a feature when you sell.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Just stay mid-efficient, don't go high efficiency.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> Might as well get a new furnace and make it a feature when you sell.



I'd say my original 1991 furnaces are more of a feature

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I'd say my original 1991 furnaces are more of a feature



Agreed. Most people don't realize this though. But since he's only planning on being there a few years, replacing is probably the better way to go.

----------


## suntan

> I'd say my original 1991 furnaces are more of a feature



Absolutely. But ya gotta market what you have.

----------


## schurchill39

> I'd say my original 1991 furnaces are more of a feature



I've had nothing but issues with my "high efficiency" new furnace. Too many electronics and impossible gremlins to chase down. I'd take an old clunker any day of the week but that might look out of place in my 2012 build

----------


## suntan

Yeah they're a huge pain. But they do save you some money on heating. That pays for the repairs!

----------


## sabad66

I was naive when I bought my house and actually thought the original furnaces were a bad thing. I even tried using that to get more of a discount (they told me to pound sand but it was a worth a try haha). I know better now. 

But yeah being able to say “new furnace installed 5 years ago” in a listing is a good thing generally speaking. “Original mid efficiency furnace with 5 year old heat exchanger” probably not so much.

----------


## ExtraSlow

My pet peeve of the week is people who lie to you, on purpose, in a what is supposed to be a professional environment.

----------


## never

> My pet peeve of the week is people who lie to you, on purpose, in a what is supposed to be a professional environment.



A coworker told you that you were good looking this week?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm good looking enough for your mom to text me when she's drunk, so that gives me some comfort.

----------


## never

Yeah but she’ll text anyone when she’s drunk!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Explains the lineup outside her house . . .

----------


## flipstah

ATM Machine

----------


## never

> Explains the lineup outside her house . . .



It’s her own fault because she always leaves the garage door open a little bit.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> ATM Machine



That's vulgar man. Too far, tooo far.

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## killramos

Whoever decided on the new speed limit on the crowchild bridge over the bow.

You can be going 30 over and be passed on either side like you are standing still.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Every single person who re-posts anything that says "I bet 99% of people don't have the guts to share!!!". Fuck you I hope you get hit by a bus.

----------


## vengie

> It’s her own fault because she always leaves the garage door open a little bit.



Your mom lives in Airdrie?

----------


## never

> Your mom lives in Airdrie?



Haha, this guy knows the deal!

----------


## vengie

> Haha, this guy knows the deal!



I live in Airdrie  :Wink:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I live in Airdrie



I've heard pineapples are popular up there.

----------


## jwslam

> My pet peeve of the week is people who lie to you, on purpose, in a what is supposed to be a professional environment.



So weathermen?

----------


## sabad66

This god damn global chip shortage. Need a replacement main board for my fridge and it’s a 5 week back order and even that date is not guaranteed. Luckily fridge is still operational, just defrost is not working. I’ll probably have to manually defrost every two weeks now until it arrives.

----------


## suntan

Butterfingers are now 5 grams lighter but only 10 calories less.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Bitch better not lay a finger on my butterfinger - Bart Simpson.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Butterfingers are now 5 grams lighter but only 10 calories less.



Butterfaces are 40 pounds heavier and 3 drinks less.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Butterfaces are 40 pounds heavier and 3 drinks less.



As in, you require 3 drinks less than you used to?

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> As in, you require 3 drinks less than you used to?



That's the joke, yessir!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Yes.... .... "Joke"....

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Felco-2 in the rain. $100 in the toilet.



Felco snuff porn.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Sniff sniff... I smell a knockoff.

----------


## SKR

"Often imitated, never duplicated" is a phrase that gets duplicated an awful lot.

----------


## killramos

Ignorant ass entitled dog owners (this one is a theme).

Specifically the 3 mouth breathers who put their dogs shit in plastic bags into my GREEN BIN this week.

Seriously, what the fuck goes through these retards heads.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Ignorant ass entitled dog owners (this one is a theme).
> 
> Specifically the 3 mouth breathers who put their dogs shit in plastic bags into my GREEN BIN this week.
> 
> Seriously, what the fuck goes through these retards heads.



Dog owners are the most entitled people on earth. Then, cigarette smokers who toss butts everywhere.

----------


## Buster

> Dog owners are the most entitled people on earth. Then, cigarette smokers who toss butts everywhere.



cigarette smoking and dog ownerships are remarkably similar habits in many ways.

----------


## Disoblige

> cigarette smoking and dog ownerships are remarkably similar habits in many ways.



I saw a dude walking his dog and smoking, then flicking a butt when he was done. I called him out on it (pretty nicely) and he was the biggest little bitch about it being all sorry and whatnot. I want to catch him again one day because it was just obvious he didn't like confrontation and would likely do it again if no one looked.

----------


## vengie

> Dog owners are the most entitled people on earth. Then, cigarette smokers who toss butts everywhere.



I'd flip these two, but yes.

----------


## lamp_shade_2000

A ton of dog waste bags are compostable as is dog shit.... It's a compost bin, would you rather they leave it on your lawn instead?

----------


## brucebanner

> A ton of dog waste bags are compostable as is dog shit.... It's a compost bin, would you rather they leave it on your lawn instead?



I'll echo this.

Source? I'm a large breed owner that takes large shits. (mostly in my yard however)

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I'll echo this.
> 
> Source? I'm a large breed owner that takes large shits. (mostly in my yard however)



You know you can use a toilet?

----------


## brucebanner

> You know you can use a toilet?



 :ROFL!: 

There's just something about being out in the fresh air  :Love:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> There's just something about being out in the fresh air



I can't disagree with that.

----------


## zechs

> I'll echo this.
> 
> Source? I'm a large breed owner that takes large shits. (mostly in my yard however)



Pet peeves that should be pet peeves:


Bruce taking a large shit in his yard, not cool

 :Devil: 

Damnit, beat to the punch. Oh well

----------


## brucebanner

Neither of my neighbours have complained  :dunno:  
@zechs

----------


## sabad66

> A ton of dog waste bags are compostable as is dog shit.... It's a compost bin, would you rather they leave it on your lawn instead?



True, but a lot of people out there falsely believe that biodegradeable = compostable

----------


## suntan

> There's just something about being out in the fresh air

----------


## killramos

> A ton of dog waste bags are compostable as is dog shit.... It's a compost bin, would you rather they leave it on your lawn instead?



*Entitled dog owner spotted*

These weren’t, cheap plastic bags.

Their dog can shit on their own lawn. Or they can keep stinky ass dog shit in their own bin. Hilarious that anyone would think otherwise.

Why should I have to put up with the stink of your dogs shit for a week because you decided to have a pet?

----------


## Buster

I got into an argument with a friend once about this, as he always just tosses his dogshit bags in the closest bin. I told him he was being a fucking twat, and his reply was: "The city owns the bins, so your bin can be used this way."

----------


## suntan

I thought they were fair game too, but apparently they're not.

----------


## killramos

Yea. He’s a twat.

----------


## lamp_shade_2000

If I see trash on the ground while I'm on a walk, I pick it up and put it in the nearest black bin as well. Does that make me an entitled garbage man?

----------


## Buster

> If I see trash on the ground while I'm on a walk, I pick it up and put it in the nearest black bin as well. Does that make me an entitled garbage man?



Picking up litter is quite different from having an animal create a filthy shit (probably on my property), and then use my bin.

----------


## zechs

> Neither of my neighbours have complained 
> 
> @zechs



I was making the same joke Tik-Tok did, just kidding around. Sorry if that wasn't clear.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Yea. He’s a twat.



As an entitled dog owner, I concur. I carry his shit around in the little green shit bags until I wall by a city park garbage bin, or I carry it home like a good subservient species.

----------


## killramos

> If I see trash on the ground while I'm on a walk, I pick it up and put it in the nearest black bin as well. Does that make me an entitled garbage man?



Something wrong with your bin at home? Why is it in my bin? Using up my weekly space allocation. That I pay for.

----------


## sabad66

Old article so not sure if bylaws have changed, but apparently black bins are fair game for dog poop:
https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.cbc.ca/amp/1.3557610

----------


## Buster

> As an entitled dog owner, I concur. I carry his shit around in the little green shit bags until I wall by a city park garbage bin, or I carry it home like a good subservient species.



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Tik-Tok again.

----------


## lamp_shade_2000

:Drama:  you're the bitterest person out there man. Take a drink or take a puff of something. You're wound up so tight you're gonna pop. Hahaha

----------


## killramos

Big talk from the guy who finds it too difficult to carry a little baggie of shit back to his house, and instead needs to make it someone else’s problem  :ROFL!:

----------


## Disoblige

> Big talk from the guy who finds it too difficult to carry a little baggie of shit back to his house, and instead needs to make it someone else’s problem



To be fair, he said garbage while he is walking, not his garbage. I would totally let someone throw a cup, or random garbage on my street into my bin than let it linger around and fly away elsewhere. I personally don't even pick up someone's garbage unless it's super convenient or not nasty for me so he's better than I am.

And I'm not fucking taking a coffee cup or fast food bag all the way home to my own bin unless it's close by.

----------


## brucebanner

> I was making the same joke Tik-Tok did, just kidding around. Sorry if that wasn't clear.



I caught it and was still playing off that as well, won't find me offended. Not anywhere near offended as people for using their bins with a tied bag of shit. 

While I understand where you guys are coming from, my entitled opinion is that it doesn't matter. People that don't pick up their dog (or own shit  :Big Grin:  ), now that's a problem.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> As an entitled dog owner, I concur. I carry his shit around in the little green shit bags until I wall by a city park garbage bin, or I carry it home like a good subservient species.



Ditto. I only use city bins or my own. Mine are biodegradable but not compostable bags. I walk by a row of bins and still carry it with me. But if I see random litter in the street/sidewalk, it goes into the nearest black bin, if it's not overflowing.

My dogs also aren't allowed to shit/piss on other peoples lawns (unless I'm visiting them). They hold it to the public park, where I pick it up.

----------


## Disoblige

> My dogs also aren't allowed to shit/piss on other peoples lawns (unless I'm visiting them). They hold it to the public park, where I pick it up.



THIS.

You are a POS if you let your dog piss or poo on someone's lawn. There is no fucking excuse unless the dog has chronic diarrhea and can't hold it. But even then, it's not hard to guide your dog away.

Some shitty owners use the excuse "I don't want to yank my dog!" As if it's valid.. Fucking scum I tell ya.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The average dog owner is a total asshole. Then there's lots worst than that.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When news outlets pretend popular vote matters.

----------


## Darell_n

If my adulthood has taught me anything, blue eyes are a condition of becoming Prime Minister. I guess nobody has informed Mr Singh yet.

----------


## suntan

> When news outlets pretend popular vote matters.



This would result in another lib minority.

----------


## killramos

People who advertise cars as having features they OBVIOUSLY do not have lol

----------


## Disoblige

> People who advertise cars as having features they OBVIOUSLY do not have lol



InRich is back?

----------


## suntan

When people use the phrase "well done".

----------


## killramos

Either that or people like him are alot more common than thought.

- - - Updated - - -




> When people use the phrase "well done".



I was going to ask if it’s ok if someone was ordering a steak. And immediately realized that, no that’s definitely still not ok.

----------


## ExtraSlow

That's the worst situation to use that phrase.

----------


## Tik-Tok

In this house we ask them politely, yet firmly, to leave.

----------


## jwslam

> When people use the phrase "well done".



A steak pun is a rare medium well done

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Is there a "Parking Fail Thread"? There should be.
This fucking shit is parked like this. That Buick, including handicap sticker. It's on a road with 80km/h speed limit. No words.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Lol we came across this Cadillac just parked on the highway in Saskatchewan this morning.

----------


## bjstare

It’s weird that Cadillac has the letters “BUICK” on the grill.

----------


## killramos

> It’s weird that Cadillac has the letters “BUICK” on the grill.



What’s the difference?

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Sorry meant to say Buick, Cadillac was where we camped last night.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Sorry meant to say Buick, Cadillac was where we camped last night.



I vote for your custom User Title to be changed to *Buickadillac*

----------


## suntan

> Sorry meant to say Buick, Cadillac was where we camped last night.



Is that car camping?

----------


## ExtraSlow

People who don't know the difference between a poll, a model, and a prediction.

----------


## Tik-Tok

People who whistle the same part of a song ad nauseam.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> People who don't know the difference between a poll, a model, and a prediction.



Don't be cranky. What's that thing supposed to be telling me that I'm missing?

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Is that car camping?



In some of our cases yes, although we camped in a Ford CVPI parked in Cadillac.

----------


## suntan

> Don't be cranky. What's that thing supposed to be telling me that I'm missing?



I predict your penis will be mighty from this model on a poll:

----------


## killramos

Wow. That exists.

----------


## Disoblige

Areolas need work.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When you order the spicy big Mary sandwich and you get the plain big Mary sandwich. Tastebuds are sad.

----------


## suntan

Getting the wrong item is definitely a pet peeve.

----------


## dirtsniffer

while ago a ordered my kid a nugget happy meal only to get home to no nugs in the box. that was a pissed off toddler.

----------


## killramos

That’s how mass shootings happen

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Kijiji users/lowballers.

Makes me just want to throw everything in the garbage rather than deal with those brain dead fucks.

----------


## Brent.ff

McDonald somehow thinking that when I ask for a BELT bagel w/ sausage, somehow means that i want to swap the egg for sausage..

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> When you order the spicy big Mary sandwich and you get the plain big Mary sandwich. Tastebuds are sad.



I don't know what this is but need to know.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I don't know what this is but need to know.



Mary Browns chicken sandwich. Pretty good one too, if they put the spicy mayo and not the plain. 
https://marybrowns.com/

----------


## jwslam

> Mary Browns chicken sandwich. Pretty good one too, if they put the spicy mayo and not the plain. 
> https://marybrowns.com/



Pet peeve: I swear the one by my house saves all the smaller fillets for mondays.

----------


## Swank

When a parent tells their child "That's enough!!!" suggesting that there was a quota which has been met.

----------


## Darell_n

> When a parent tells their child "That's enough!!!" suggesting that there was a quota which has been met.



So you don't have kids, eh? Trust me, there is a limit.

----------


## bjstare

> When a parent tells their child "That's enough!!!" suggesting that there was a quota which has been met.



Actually that’s pretty much exactly how it works. There’s only so much bullshit a person can tolerate from someone else, why would kids be an exception to that?

----------


## Swank

> So you don't have kids, eh? Trust me, there is a limit.



Oh heh, I know there is a limit, I more so meant that using the term "That's enough" in that situation, to me that suggests someone wanted them to do something shitty X number of times, and when they hit that number then it's enough.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Oh heh, I know there is a limit, I more so meant that using the term "That's enough" in that situation, to me that suggests someone wanted them to do something shitty X number of times, and when they hit that number then it's enough.



Its hard to find the right words when dealing with kids. Or adults frankly.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Its hard to find the right words when dealing with kids. Or adults frankly.



At least you can swear at adults.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Oh heh, I know there is a limit, I more so meant that using the term "That's enough" in that situation, to me that suggests someone wanted them to do something shitty X number of times, and when they hit that number then it's enough.



That's pretty much exactly what it is. If your kid doesn't learn how to push their luck they'll grow up to be a no confidence sissy, but where my patience ends is an ever-shifting line in the sand based on all kinds of variables. I like to think the volatility of the snap threshold will teach him to learn how to read his audience. It should certainly be letting him understand the consequences associated with NOT understanding which behaviours are appropriate for your environment.

----------


## schurchill39

> That's pretty much exactly what it is. If your kid doesn't learn how to push their luck they'll grow up to be a no confidence sissy, but where my patience ends is an ever-shifting line in the sand based on all kinds of variables. I like to think the volatility of the snap threshold will teach him to learn how to read his audience. It should certainly be letting him understand the consequences associated with NOT understanding which behaviours are appropriate for your environment.



This guy parents.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

People who write the date numerically in an ambiguous manner at work. 
This is an offense on par with the reply-all saying "stop replying to all!!1!!" and it's worthy of termination.

----------


## suntan

> People who write the date numerically in an ambiguous manner at work. 
> This is an offense on par with the reply-all saying "stop replying to all!!1!!" and it's worthy of termination.



lol that is top tier business level trolling.

----------


## ExtraSlow

what, you don't like 01/02/03 as your date format?

----------


## sabad66

Yyyymmdd or gtfo

----------


## Buster

> That's pretty much exactly what it is. If your kid doesn't learn how to push their luck they'll grow up to be a no confidence sissy, but where my patience ends is an ever-shifting line in the sand based on all kinds of variables. I like to think the volatility of the snap threshold will teach him to learn how to read his audience. It should certainly be letting him understand the consequences associated with NOT understanding which behaviours are appropriate for your environment.



Post of the week candidate right there.

----------


## arcticcat522

> People who write the date numerically in an ambiguous manner at work. 
> This is an offense on par with the reply-all saying "stop replying to all!!1!!" and it's worthy of termination.



So much this!!!!!

----------


## Buster

> People who write the date numerically in an ambiguous manner at work. 
> This is an offense on par with the reply-all saying "stop replying to all!!1!!" and it's worthy of termination.



/thread

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I'm also having my gears ground a bit by TD Insurance. 
Suddenly this year they have decided to send me ~60 page packages for property insurance. Why?! They've never done this before. It's not the first year of any of the policies. It's odd.

----------


## vengie

> Yyyymmdd or gtfo



mmddyyyy  :Whipped:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> mmddyyyy



GTFO you animal.

----------


## suntan

> Yyyymmdd or gtfo



It certainly makes sorting in databases easier if the column type isn't datetime.

----------


## Swank

> That's pretty much exactly what it is. If your kid doesn't learn how to push their luck they'll grow up to be a no confidence sissy, but where my patience ends is an ever-shifting line in the sand based on all kinds of variables. I like to think the volatility of the snap threshold will teach him to learn how to read his audience. It should certainly be letting him understand the consequences associated with NOT understanding which behaviours are appropriate for your environment.



I think you just cured my pet peeve, thank you good sir!

----------


## sabad66

> mmddyyyy

----------


## vengie

> GTFO you animal.






> 



Immabout ready to throw down.

----------


## suntan

dd.mm.yyyy

----------


## AndyL

> mmddyyyy



mmyydd FTW!

----------


## killramos

You guys need to get out more

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Post of the week candidate right there.



I think I'm banned from riding your e-di.....I mean repping you.




> I think you just cured my pet peeve, thank you good sir!



I live to give.

----------


## SKR

Neighborhood names like Legacy Ridge, or Meadow Valley. We're on the prairies so if you want to give them geographical names, Fieldville or Sloughbottomburg would be more accurate. Go live somewhere nice if you want to be fancy.

Also, if you spell town as towne you're absolutely valueless as a human and should be shot out of a cannon into the sea.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Also, if you spell town as towne you're absolutely valueless as a human and should be shot out of a cannon into the slough.



Ftfy

----------


## killramos

Hey! 
@Buster
 lives on that slough!

----------


## Buster

> Hey! 
> @Buster
>  lives on that slough!



The water is a bit low

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Drained it with all them fancy screw piles, eh??!

----------


## SKR

> Hey! 
> @Buster
>  lives on that slough!



I don't judge anyone who lives on a slough, but just don't call it Lakeview Vista Ridge Dale Terrace Towne Meadow View Estates.

----------


## suntan

Do the houses have stucco? Then it’s an estate.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I don't judge anyone who lives on a slough, but just don't call it Lakeview Vista Ridge Dale Terrace Towne Meadow View Estates.



What if it's near the Grey Granite Copper Creek Whistle Ridge Golf & Country Club?

----------


## ExtraSlow

If you are really fancy you live in Tuxedo.

----------


## killramos

> If you are really fancy you live in Tuxedo.



The snazziest community

----------


## dirtsniffer

> dd.mm.yyyy



That is definitely the worst way

----------


## ExtraSlow

when executives don't read an email, but they reply anyway, and the only thing their reply proves is that they didn't read the original email. 

Good one today: 
Peon: Boss, I did this thing, all done, complete
Boss: Go ahead, please proceed.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

August 31, 2021.

*Boss text at 11:44am* - "TPiM, do you have a timesheet for August - I need it by this afternoon"

*Me text at 11:45* - "Yes, I'll send it very shortly"

*Me email at 12:11pm* - "Here you go. I was on vacation but still had to help with some things. 14 hours total work."

*Boss email at 1:21pm* - "Already closed August account. Will be added to cheque on 9/15."

----------


## Tik-Tok

> That is definitely the worst way



DD-MMM-YY is the best way

----------


## schurchill39

> August 31, 2021.
> 
> *Boss text at 11:44am* - "TPiM, do you have a timesheet for August - I need it by this afternoon"
> 
> *Me text at 11:45* - "Yes, I'll send it very shortly"
> 
> *Me email at 12:11pm* - "Here you go. I was on vacation but still had to help with some things. 14 hours total work."
> 
> *Boss email at 1:21pm* - "Already closed August account. Will be added to cheque on 9/15."



My company: "We need your time sheets and invoices no later than 2 days after the end of the month or it won't be processed until the next payment run"
Also my company: _doesn't even open the email with invoices and time sheets until 1 day before the payment run_

----------


## jwslam

> DD-MMM-YY is the best way



I'll meet you at 8:00 on 22/10/21 k?

----------


## killramos

> I'll meet you at 8:00 on 22/10/21 k?



If you have any semblance of social context that one’s super easy to figure out.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> I'll meet you at 8:00 on 22/10/21 k?



MMM would be 22-Oct-21

MMM-DD-YYYY is correct

----------


## SKR

I just count sleeps.

----------


## lamp_shade_2000

Edit, wrong thread

----------


## suntan

Setting the A record for the wrong domain. Fucking fuck.

----------


## ercchry

> I just count sleeps.



Moon cycles for me

----------


## Disoblige

> Moon cycles for me



Makes sense, gotta keep track of that time of the month!

----------


## ExtraSlow

When the work VPN isn't functioning and you woke up early to work with some files off the server.

----------


## killramos

> When the work VPN isn't functioning and you woke up early to work with some files off the server.



WFH is just the best

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm not even really WFH. Just trying to get one thing down before I feed the kids breakfast and take off for downtown today. Didn't happen.

----------


## ianmcc

Latest project coming up at work where I worked on the last one three years ago. 
Meeting is set up where we go over what we will be doing and the successes, failures and improvements for the latest project.
In the meeting are two-years ago new hire (same position as myself), manager and senior manager.
I know more than the other three in the meeting about what needs to be done and how best to proceed (having done it previously).
Except I am not working on the project but will be covering junior guys position at a different location.
And then I realize I am the only one in the room without an iron ring.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Only guy without an iron ring.
Only guy who knows what is happening.

That checks out.

----------


## Disoblige

Manager and Sr. Manager will never know wtf is going on. Boots on the ground is where the knowledge is and rarely does that feedback ever get back to where it needs to, thus history repeats itself.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Reduce spending or fast-track or "FEL" the cheapest part of the job where the smartest people are adding value and eliminating variables to achieve schedule & cost certainty.

Sanction project based on the horse shit from above.

Blame the front-end people when the job balloons even though they told you they didn't get enough time to do their work.

Repeat on next job.

----------


## Tik-Tok

"Movie in the Park" is playing within loudspeaker earshot. It's a terrible movie I've never heard of starring Robin Williams.

----------


## SKR

Don't say don't.

----------


## jwslam

> Don't say don't.



I will never say never.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Hair gel that smells like an exploded can of Axe Bödy Sprây. This is completely unuseable shit. It smells so much that a child will be told that they can't wear it in school.



^Fuck you^
My only hope is that it's flammable so it will be mildly useful for something.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> "Movie in the Park" is playing within loudspeaker earshot. It's a terrible movie I've never heard of starring Robin Williams.



That would be all of them.

----------


## Buster

> That would be all of them.



People look at me weird when I say I don't find Robin Williams funny. Never have.

I liked Good Will Hunting though.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Have I posted this before? I work with a guy who uses the word "generalistically". I may have to kill him.

----------


## suntan

We'll cover your back.

----------


## schurchill39

> Have I posted this before? I work with a guy who uses the word "generalistically". I may have to kill him.



People who use terms like that are, generalistically speaking, a bunch of idiots.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

> People who use terms like that are, generalistically speaking, a bunch of idiots.



Probably the same douche canoe's that do guesstimates

----------


## suntan

It's doable.

----------


## Buster

> Have I posted this before? I work with a guy who uses the word "generalistically". I may have to kill him.



I'm pretty sure no jury would find you guilty.

----------


## killramos

Apparently AHS considers you checking for results that havent come in yet as an incorrect lookup attempt. Which is the cherry on top of my third 3 hours wait to get into the system to check.

I just want to be able to send my fucking kid to daycare ( my wife made the genius move of telling the daycare she had a cough, so now she cant go back without a documented negative test ).

Im so sick of the bullshit around the pandemic. Cull the unvaccinated.

----------


## schurchill39

We just took possession of a house and they left it fucking filthy. 

Dust bunnies everywhere, crumbs and shit in all the cabinets, there is dried or frozen pop in the fridge/freezer, an obnoxious amount of screw holes in the walls from hanging "live laugh love" signs, the grass and weeds obviously haven't been touched in over a month, the oven looks like its seen about 8 boiled over lasagnas, and they left a bunch of little glow in the dark stars on the roof in the "kids room" that will definitely fuck up the roof when we take them off. But I guess at least it looks like they might have vacuumed one or two rooms. 

Its not enough to do any hold backs or raise a stink but its annoying as fuck. They couldn't even be bothered to wipe down the counter tops.

----------


## ercchry

Another good condition sellers will have home professionally cleaned

----------


## lasimmon

> Another good condition… “sellers will have home professionally cleaned”



This.

----------


## schurchill39

> Another good condition… “sellers will have home professionally cleaned”






> This.



I fucked up boys.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^Did you fuck up some boys because of their lack of comma use?


New peeve. The deterioration of WestJet and their onslaught of spam.

----------


## nismodrifter

small flaps of skin on fingertips that catch everything and hurt 12/10.

----------


## Tik-Tok

3 way stops at 4 way intersections.

----------


## jwslam

> small flaps of skin on fingertips that catch everything and hurt 12/10.



Pet peeve: people who don't know the word is "hangnail"



> A hangnail is a piece of skin near the root of the nail that appears jagged and torn. Hangnails generally appear on the fingers and not on the toes, though it's possible to have one around a toenail. A hangnail isn't the same condition as an infected or ingrown nail.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Anyone who uses the phrase "TOW the line".

----------


## suntan

> 3 way stops at 4 way intersections.



People that just blow through a stop stop, then stop on the road when they realize what they did.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> People that just blow through a *stop stop*, then stop on the road when they realize what they did.



jabjab?

----------


## suntan

Crap I said rape twice.

----------


## Buster

> Crap I said rape twice.



It's not the raping that's bad, it's the hypocrisy.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

"Man, I don't care what people say - I really like raping. It might not be all PC or whatever, buy I just love me some raping."

----------


## 03ozwhip

Hand hearts. You all know what I'm talking about and you can't stand that shit either.

----------


## SKR

People who way "wull" instead of "well".

Adults who say "poo". That's a word for kids.

----------


## ExtraSlow

CRA Reassessents. Fuckers.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Gardening pet peeve:
WtF, pumpkins?! "I'm a plant that shouldn't be harvested until mid October but 111% of my leaves will shrivel up and die during the first frost."

----------


## schurchill39

> CRA Reassessents. Fuckers.



I one got a reassessment letter at the end of November and had to pay it by mid December, that was a nice Merry Christmas from those clowns.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I one got a reassessment letter at the end of November and had to pay it by mid December, that was a nice Merry Christmas from those clowns.



Granted I am not a Doctor but doesn't that just mean your accountant fucked up 99.99999% of the time?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I one got a reassessment letter at the end of November and had to pay it by mid December, that was a nice Merry Christmas from those clowns.



Mine is for the 2019 tax year, so I'm already owing penalties and some interest the day I got the letter. Apparently I missed one of the info slips. 

Second, related, pet peeve. The fact that CRA has all my info slips in their database, but it doesn't autopopulate my tax return, so if I lose one piece of paper mail, I'm fucked. Fuck you CRA.

----------


## Buster

> Mine is for the 2019 tax year, so I'm already owing penalties and some interest the day I got the letter. Apparently I missed one of the info slips. 
> 
> Second, related, pet peeve. The fact that CRA has all my info slips in their database, but it doesn't autopopulate my tax return, so if I lose one piece of paper mail, I'm fucked. Fuck you CRA.



penalties and interest is some non-trivial amount of CRAs revenue.

----------


## cet

If you use QuickTax you can have it auto populate. 
I got burned one year missing a tax slip. I'd moved and it got sent to the previous address. Since then I have them auto populate as well as check online to see if I have captured all of the slips the CRA has info for.

----------


## Disoblige

Black (paint color) Ram drivers who don't know the length of their truck and still won't come in after giving you over half a car length of space.

Don't know what is worse, black Rams with tinted tails or Denali drivers. Fuckin' newbs.

----------


## suntan

> Mine is for the 2019 tax year, so I'm already owing penalties and some interest the day I got the letter. Apparently I missed one of the info slips. 
> 
> Second, related, pet peeve. The fact that CRA has all my info slips in their database, but it doesn't autopopulate my tax return, so if I lose one piece of paper mail, I'm fucked. Fuck you CRA.



You should be happy they got back to you so soon. Often they'll wait the full seven years before they notify you.

Fun fact: Most countries don't require you to file taxes. They do it automatically.

----------


## ShermanEF9

People like this guy. Takes up two pumps, uses one to fill up his truck, and 9 jerry cans, then... INSTEAD OF MOVING UP, uses the back one to fill his boat. From the time I was there, he paid 9 times. of course, when you're stuck in a line at costco, you can't leave. 
I hope he hits a pier and his boat explodes, taking out him and his entire family.

----------


## jwslam

> Black (paint color) Ram drivers who don't know the length of their truck and still won't come in after giving you over half a car length of space.
> 
> Don't know what is worse, black Rams with tinted tails or Denali drivers. Fuckin' newbs.



Did you know champagne coloured Camry's are 5 times longer than they appear?

----------


## Buster

> People like this guy. Takes up two pumps, uses one to fill up his truck, and 9 jerry cans, then... INSTEAD OF MOVING UP, uses the back one to fill his boat. From the time I was there, he paid 9 times. of course, when you're stuck in a line at costco, you can't leave. 
> I hope he hits a pier and his boat explodes, taking out him and his entire family.



Can we add boat people to the list with smokers and dog people?

----------


## ShermanEF9

Along with people who buy V6 camaros and straight pipe them.

----------


## ercchry

> Mine is for the 2019 tax year, so I'm already owing penalties and some interest the day I got the letter. Apparently I missed one of the info slips. 
> 
> Second, related, pet peeve. The fact that CRA has all my info slips in their database, but it doesn't autopopulate my tax return, so if I lose one piece of paper mail, I'm fucked. Fuck you CRA.



Probably too many mentions of Delaware from your devices, triggered a second look  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Probably too many mentions of Delaware from your devices, triggered a second look



Prolly dat

----------


## sabad66

$13 service fee for online vehicle registration renewal. It was easier to stomach when they at least mailed it to you after renewing online, but print-at-home for $13 is dumb.

Also what's with this thing about choosing a registry for an online renewal? Does the random registry i chose get a cheque from the government or something? Maybe the $13 fee that i paid? If so fuck that, why should they get paid for doing absolutely nothing?

----------


## suntan

Electrons cost money you know!

----------


## Disoblige

Mr. Mike's Plumbing. Absolutely terrible.
They refuse to let us know hourly rates or anything and everything is "up to the discretion of the plumber" to decide. 
I asked them how much would it be to install a kitchen faucet for my parents assuming no issues and just a straight forward install and no surprises. Could not even provide an approximate range or anything. So stupid, surprised anyone would use them and let their plumbers decide how much they want to charge  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Sounds like Clearview Plumbing! Buncha scammers who don't do free estimates, or phone estimates, and when they show up, they quote you 5x what the job should cost, because they don't really care if they get the work or not. Those green trucks still make me see red.

----------


## ercchry

It’s a funny industry like that… I worked with one guy who would over quote so he could make a regular wage, no more, no less… quote 2hr job as 8hr job… finish it, dog fuck the entire afternoon away

----------


## Disoblige

Sigh... With that said, anyone know a decent plumber who won't do shit like this?
I need to have a kitchen pulldown faucet installed at my parent's condo. Hell, I'll even pay a handy trades person on here as I would have more trust than Mr. Mike's.

----------


## Buster

Local Facebook community groups are the best place to find those kinda guys

----------


## ExtraSlow

the only "big name" shop that seems to have even a halfway decent rep is Pete. Not saying he's great, but a good baseline.

----------


## ercchry

> Sigh... With that said, anyone know a decent plumber who won't do shit like this?
> I need to have a kitchen pulldown faucet installed at my parent's condo. Hell, I'll even pay a handy trades person on here as I would have more trust than Mr. Mike's.



If you own a set of channel locks… just do it. Typically it’s one nut holding it to the counter, and then you have braided lines with water shutoffs right underneath… 3 things to loosen and retighten

----------


## vengie

The repeated conversations with anti-vaxxers as follows:

AV: "dbl vaxxed ppl R still catching Covid!! Teh vaccine dusn't wurk!

Me: "Yes you dumb POS, this is well known, the vaccine doesn't make you invincible to catching covid, it reduces your severity"

AV: *stares blankly*

AV: "That's wat dey want U to think"

 :Guns:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Mr. Mike's Plumbing. Absolutely terrible...



 
@mr2mike
 are you just gonna take this?!
When will you defend your shitty 80's salad bar, steak restaurant and underwater plumbing businesses?!?

----------


## Disoblige

> If you own a set of channel locks… just do it. Typically it’s one nut holding it to the counter, and then you have braided lines with water shutoffs right underneath… 3 things to loosen and retighten



no water shut offs in condo. gotta install those too.

----------


## killramos

> Sigh... With that said, anyone know a decent plumber who won't do shit like this?
> I need to have a kitchen pulldown faucet installed at my parent's condo. Hell, I'll even pay a handy trades person on here as I would have more trust than Mr. Mike's.



I also at just go with Pete. Maybe not the cheapest out there, but they dont rip you off either and do good work.

----------


## Disoblige

> I also at just go with Pete. Maybe not the cheapest out there, but they don’t rip you off either and do good work.



Thanks, probably what we will do.

----------


## ercchry

> no water shut offs in condo. gotta install those too.



I mean… this is why phone quotes don’t work either  :ROFL!: 

10min job just turned into… ??? 

Does the unit at least have a shut off?

----------


## Disoblige

> I mean… this is why phone quotes don’t work either 
> 
> 10min job just turned into… ??? 
> 
> Does the unit at least have a shut off?



No no no, don't turn it around lol. I called Pete the Plumber and they are so far very decent to deal with. Going with them for now, but appointment is pretty far out. Oh well.

The unit has a shut-off, just not at the sink.

I'm not holding anyone to a phone quote at all. But the fact some are not willing to even provide a range on a standard kitchen faucet install is asinine. I wanted to slap the bitch who answered the phone at Mr. Mike's.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> No no no, don't turn it around lol. I called Pete the Plumber and they are so far very decent to deal with. Going with them for now, but appointment is pretty far out. Oh well.
> 
> The unit has a shut-off, just not at the sink.
> 
> I'm not holding anyone to a phone quote at all. But the fact some are not willing to even provide a range on a standard kitchen faucet install is asinine. I wanted to slap the bitch who answered the phone at Mr. Mike's.



It's the same as the Hostess at the restaurant who can't fathom a guess at how long the wait to get a table might be.
Really? Just no idea, at all?! It would be impossible for you to even attempt a guess?
If she's worked there for more than 6 hours, she should be able to guess +/- 30 min and if she has worked there >1 week, she should be able to narrow that down to +/-10 min, but no... No idea.

----------


## Disoblige

> It's the same as the Hostess at the restaurant who can't fathom a guess at how long the wait to get a table might be.
> Really? Just no idea, at all?! It would be impossible for you to even attempt a guess?
> If she's worked there for more than 6 hours, she should be able to guess +/- 30 min and if she has worked there >1 week, she should be able to narrow that down to +/-10 min, but no... No idea.



Yeah man. Talk to me like a human, let's have a conversation. Not some recycled garbage script you've been told to say.
Honestly, a front desk (good or bad) can make or break a business.

----------


## Hallowed_point

People who pronounce "concierge" as "con-see-AIR" or "con-see-AY" as if they are trying to sound sophisticated. 

Wearing hats inside non fast food restaurants.

----------


## arcticcat522

> the only "big name" shop that seems to have even a halfway decent rep is Pete. Not saying he's great, but a good baseline.



Had pete the plumber do some stuff. Quote was what I figured it should be and work was completed timely.

----------


## Buster

deerfoot north onto glenmore west

----------


## ercchry

> deerfoot north onto glenmore west



Purpose built… keeps the rift raft in the dirty south  :ROFL!:

----------


## bjstare

*riff raff




> deerfoot trail



ftfy

----------


## Tik-Tok

> deerfoot north onto glenmore west



Deerfoot south to Glenmore east as well. It's fine if there's no one in front of you, but the amount of people who wait there expecting a personalized invitation to enter traffic is unreal.

Thankfully not a direction I often have to go.


Peeve: Winning a gift card for a product you have zero interest in. Ohh, yay, Skullcandy.

----------


## littledan

People who where they're watch below the ulna bone.

*partial trigger warning

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> People who where they're watch below the ulna bone.
> 
> *partial trigger warning



I do this. 

I won't acknowledge the rest of your madness.

----------


## vengie

> People who where they're watch below the ulna bone.
> 
> *partial trigger warning




I for one am triggered by the evident spelling errors.

Note: I have not yet had coffee and am grumpy

----------


## Buster

> The repeated conversations with anti-vaxxers as follows:
> 
> AV: "dbl vaxxed ppl R still catching Covid!! Teh vaccine dusn't wurk!
> 
> Me: "Yes you dumb POS, this is well known, the vaccine doesn't make you invincible to catching covid, it reduces your severity"
> 
> AV: *stares blankly*
> 
> AV: "That's wat dey want U to think"



at this point if you engage with an anti vaxxer, you are basically engaging with a religious zealot. It's a waste of time.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> at this point if you engage with an anti vaxxer, you are basically engaging with a religious zealot. It's a waste of time.



I'd rather talk with Duaner actually.

----------


## kenny

> No no no, don't turn it around lol. I called Pete the Plumber and they are so far very decent to deal with. Going with them for now, but appointment is pretty far out. Oh well.



Get a quote from A.J. Van Dongen on LIM, he's a local and can probably get it done quick.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I'd rather talk with Duaner actually.



He's no zealot, is he? I think he's just a church-going kind of guy.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> He's no zealot, is he? I think he's just a church-going kind of guy.



I would consider him to be uncompromising in his religious ideals and that to me is fanaticism. Which is his right of course, not even knocking that regardless of my personal opinions. However yes I feel the shoe fits.

----------


## Disoblige

Ignoring people on this forum should remove the entire post. Otherwise, it only makes it a little bit better than seeing the post.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Ignoring people on this forum should remove the entire post. Otherwise, it only makes it a little bit better than seeing the post.



Quoted to illustrate his point for all of you who missed the post.

----------


## Disoblige

> Quoted to illustrate his point for all of you who missed the post.



heartbroken dude.  :Frown:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Peeve of the day is that it takes a professional mechanical engineer 10 minutes to fill out a form, and then takes me 10 minutes to transcribe that form onto another form, and then my boss has the sign (in ink) the form, then I have to scan and send the form to the procurement department, who informs me the form was the wrong form, so I have to re-do it, and get it signed again, and scanned again, and emailed again, just to buy $29 worth of o-rings that are on the fucking shelf at a supply store a 2 minute drive from our shop. 

Fuck, I've spent easily 2 hours of my day today, running around, just to do the paperwork, to buy twenty fucking nine fucking dollars worth of off the shelf shit. fucking bullshit. I am going to snap.

----------


## Disoblige

> Peeve of the day is that it takes a professional mechanical engineer 10 minutes to fill out a form, and then takes me 10 minutes to transcribe that form onto another form, and then my boss has the sign (in ink) the form, then I have to scan and send the form to the procurement department, who informs me the form was the wrong form, so I have to re-do it, and get it signed again, and scanned again, and emailed again, just to buy $29 worth of o-rings that are on the fucking shelf at a supply store a 2 minute drive from our shop. 
> 
> Fuck, I've spent easily 2 hours of my day today, running around, just to do the paperwork, to buy twenty fucking nine fucking dollars worth of off the shelf shit. fucking bullshit. I am going to snap.



shoulda just bought it and expensed it, newb. do first, ask for forgiveness later.
what are you, an EIT?

----------


## ercchry



----------


## mr2mike

> @mr2mike
>  are you just gonna take this?!
> When will you defend your shitty 80's salad bar, steak restaurant and underwater plumbing businesses?!?



Yep, I'm into TikTalk financial advising and crypto NFT side-main hussling.

- - - Updated - - -




> I'd rather talk with Duaner actually.



I'd rather talk to Sampson!
Fly me to da mooon!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Whatever became of Mr.1Mike. He was OG.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Mr1mike is my alt

----------


## killramos

When door dash delivers 1/3 of my order and can’t figure out why I am annoyed.

----------


## SKR

You should only be 2/3 annoyed, in their defense. I'd be a little taken aback too if you were 3/3 annoyed.

----------


## killramos

> You should only be 2/3 annoyed, in their defense. I'd be a little taken aback too if you were 3/3 annoyed.



Delivering me curry without the rice makes me 4/3 annoyed

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

These services all sound so great. If only there was a way to pickup one's own food.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Or pay the price on the regular menu.

----------


## killramos

The savings are nearly never worth the time it takes me to go get the food.

----------


## Buster

> The savings are nearly never worth the time it takes me to go get the food.



The rice is though

----------


## killramos

> The rice is though



I made them drive me my rice over separately  :ROFL!:

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

When the seller of a home leaves mold and hair in a almost new pretty expensive fridge.

----------


## suntan

Low temps at night = dry air, but there's no need to turn on the furnace, so the air in the house remains dry. Nose boogers are back!

----------


## ianmcc

> People like this guy. Takes up two pumps, uses one to fill up his truck, and 9 jerry cans, then... INSTEAD OF MOVING UP, uses the back one to fill his boat. From the time I was there, he paid 9 times. of course, when you're stuck in a line at costco, you can't leave. 
> I hope he hits a pier and his boat explodes, taking out him and his entire family.
> Attachment 101881



People who join the Costco line up behind a boat then complain that the boat owner didn't fill up correctly.

----------


## ExtraSlow

People who choose to line up for fuel at Costco and complain about the time they are in the lineup.

----------


## killramos

People who line up for fuel at Costco have a similar problem to people who think having food delivered is too expensive.

Their time isn’t worth nearly enough to them.

----------


## ExtraSlow

It's funny which time wasting activities an individual engages in. Lining up for gas for coffee drives me insane, but I have no issue driving for takeout food. I'm sure there's a lot of inconsistencies in all of our behaviours.

Changing my own oil is another one that I can talk myself into or out of. Kills easily 2 hours between buying supplies and taking waste to recycling centre.

----------


## brucebanner

> No no no, don't turn it around lol. I called Pete the Plumber and they are so far very decent to deal with. Going with them for now, but appointment is pretty far out. Oh well.
> 
> The unit has a shut-off, just not at the sink.
> 
> I'm not holding anyone to a phone quote at all. But the fact some are not willing to even provide a range on a standard kitchen faucet install is asinine. I wanted to slap the bitch who answered the phone at Mr. Mike's.



Still an easy install.

Shut off the water to the unit
Drain the water lines at the facet 
Cut in 2 shark bite style shut off ball valves with a utility knife 
( https://www.sharkbite.com/products/b...-straight-stop )
Swap the facet as mentioned already
Turn the water back on

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> People who line up for fuel at Costco have a similar problem to people who think having food delivered is too expensive.
> 
> Their time isnt worth nearly enough to them.



I got pizza & wings on the weekend from the place that I usually choose delivery. It was $39.90 because I oddly chose to pick it up. It would've been $49 with delivery because that's an extra $4+tax and then a tip of $4.90 to round it up. So I "saved" $9.10 for a drive of less than 5km.
I'm lucky enough to make more than that per hour, but it's not like I missed chargeable time to get off my pussy and collect the food. I still value my time at home but it's not like I was missing out on "baby's first steps" or had to get up and go half way through a blowjob. I was doing fuck all.
That $9.10 isn't much, but it does represent a 23% premium on food and that's too much to tolerate when Justin has already increased the cost of food so much in such a short time. 
If my day was scheduled out in 15 min increments and picking up that food caused me stress or made me miss something, then I'll pay that premium, but I think that's more rare than people think.

----------


## Buster

> I got pizza & wings on the weekend from the place that I usually choose delivery. It was $39.90 because I oddly chose to pick it up. It would've been $49 with delivery because that's an extra $4+tax and then a tip of $4.90 to round it up. So I "saved" $9.10 for a drive of less than 5km.
> I'm lucky enough to make more than that per hour, but it's not like I missed chargeable time to get off my pussy and collect the food. I still value my time at home but it's not like I was missing out on "baby's first steps" or had to get up and go half way through a blowjob. I was doing fuck all.
> That $9.10 isn't much, but it does represent a 23% premium on food and that's too much to tolerate when Justin has already increased the cost of food so much in such a short time. 
> If my day was scheduled out in 15 min increments and picking up that food caused me stress or made me miss something, then I'll pay that premium, but I think that's more rare than people think.



I'll pay you $9 to bring me my food.

----------


## ercchry

You guys order food while sober??  :ROFL!:

----------


## Disoblige

To be honest, I only use those platforms when I get those 30-50% off promo codes  :ROFL!: 

My favorite is the DoorDash ones where you get 50% off, up to a $30 order. And I'll go pick it up if they have that option.

----------


## nismodrifter

> It's funny which time wasting activities an individual engages in. Lining up for gas for coffee drives me insane, but I have no issue driving for takeout food. I'm sure there's a lot of inconsistencies in all of our behaviours.
> 
> Changing my own oil is another one that I can talk myself into or out of. Kills easily 2 hours between buying supplies and taking waste to recycling centre.



I was thinking of this today on my drive in to work. I am quick to LOL at the idiots waiting for coffee @ Tim Hortons or Starbucks every morning/weekend as I cruise by with my home made stuff in my cup. I am due for oil change now. I need a filter. I need to go to dealership to get OEM one. That will take me a good 30 mins. Then lift car. Then drain. Then make a mess. Then pour the fucking oil back into container for recycling. Make more mess there. Then go take the oil to recycling place which will be another 20 mins round trip minimum. But you know I am winning because at least I get the exact oil I want, the filter put on properly (not over tightened), drain plug not over torqued, and the job is cleaned up nicely.  :crazy nut:

----------


## killramos

> I'll pay you $9 to bring me my food.



This

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

GrumpyCatNO.jpg

----------


## killramos

@rage2
 ‘s new car

----------


## Disoblige

> @rage2
>  ‘s new car



What's his new car?

----------


## Buster

"Car" might be a generous characterization.

----------


## killramos

I’ll let him admit his shame

----------


## dirtsniffer

I don't pick up my food for the $9, i pick it up so that I keep more of my money local, make sure my order is right, so that it gets picked up as soon as it's ready, to keep some goons greasy mitts off my food, and to save $9..

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm more about getting the food onto my plate as early as possible. An extra 15 minutes in some assholes Prius can really impact the texture for most foods.

----------


## Buster

> I'm more about getting the food onto my plate as early as possible. An extra 15 minutes in some assholes Prius can really impact the texture for most foods.



What are you ordering? A souffle?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> What are you ordering? A souffle?



Even ginger beef is better fresh.

----------


## Buster

> Even ginger beef is better fresh.



Dont order ginger beef for takeout OR delivery

----------


## ExtraSlow

Ginger beef and souffle is a standard delivery meal for my kids.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I'm more about getting the food onto my plate as early as possible. An extra 15 minutes in some assholes Prius can really impact the texture for most foods.



I can't tell if this is first world problems or rich white people problems. Mind you, if you believe all the white people in Gov't and media there is no real distinction between the two I suppose.....

----------


## ercchry

> Ginger beef and souffle is a standard delivery meal for my kids.



BS… you’re just eating it in the parking lot before you head home “sorry kids, they screwed up the order again”  :ROFL!:

----------


## suntan

> Ginger beef and souffle is a standard delivery meal for my kids.



Can I be your kid?

I promise I'll stay out of the sex dungeon.

----------


## ExtraSlow

On a worldwide scale, I'm firmly rich and white. For beyond, I'm very poor.

Suntan, you can be my daddy.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I don't pick up my food for the $9, i pick it up so that I keep more of my money local, make sure my order is right, so that it gets picked up as soon as it's ready, to keep some goons greasy mitts off my food, and to save $9..



This is why I don't STD or DorkDash. But my example was just their restaurant provided delivery.

I'm glad so few would complain if they got a photo radar ticket in the mail that was worth 23% of their annual takeout meals.
"Pffftt! No bigs."

----------


## killramos

> This is why I don't STD or DorkDash. But my example was just their restaurant provided delivery.
> 
> I'm glad so few would complain if they got a photo radar ticket in the mail that was worth 23% of their annual takeout meals.
> "Pffftt! No bigs."



If I could pay a nominal fixed fee to drive somewhere faster without serious consequences I could take thaT offer no problem.

End of the day. $9 isn’t worth my time time to go get my food. I spend lots of money on things not worth my time, food delivery is one of them.

----------


## Buster

It sounds like waht we need is a baller version of DoorDash. Souffle quality guaranteed for 50% more dolla bills.

----------


## suntan

> On a worldwide scale, I'm firmly rich and white. For beyond, I'm very poor.
> 
> Suntan, you can be my daddy.



No way man, that just means I'm going to be fucked.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> No way man, that just means I'm going to be fucked.



I'll fuck the dad of anyone who dares to fuck ExtraSlow's dad. And it won't be pretty. No spit, straight in and no safe words.
You got nothing to worry about.

----------


## killramos

Arguing with TPIM got me so hungry I decided I needed to pay some guy $9 to bring me sushi.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Sushi is actually excellent delivery food. Lukewarm is perfect. Shoukd got the salmon skin rolls though.

----------


## Buster

Only 1 order of toro? Poverty spec sushi order

----------


## ExtraSlow

I assume his wife ordered her own meal. From a better sushi restaurant.

----------


## killramos

She doesn’t eat seafood lol

There is some CWG “sushi” further in the list.

Will admit. ke is a great sushi place, and fast AF.

----------


## SKR

Today people were talking about dogs. One guy called his a "daschador" because it was a cross between a daschund and a yellow lab. Another guy said he had a "morkie", a maltese and a yorkie cross. All I want for people who do this is for them to cross the street while walking their dog, and then hear screeching tires and two thuds. Fuck I hate stupid dog owners and the stupid shit they come up with.

If I ever get a dog, when people ask me what breed it is I'll tell them it's a dog and its name is dog. Fuck off, it's none of your business and we're not friends.

----------


## ExtraSlow

People who are extremely specific about a certain crossbreed get really mad when you say, "oh it's a mutt then? "

So do that.

----------


## killramos

:ROFL!:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> ...
> 
> If I ever get a dog, when people ask me what breed it is I'll tell them it's a dog and its name is dog. Fuck off, it's none of your business and we're not friends.



I've dealt with this, actually. The scientifically calculated most appalling response to the question is
"It's from its mother's cunt". That is _the_ traffic stopping, record scratching response.
Now you're considering buying a dog just so you can use it.
You're welcome.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Arguing with TPIM got me so hungry I decided I needed to pay some guy $9 to bring me sushi.



I get it, now.

----------


## killramos

> I get it, now.



It was a delicious $9. I also pooped on the job today to doubt my time ROI

----------


## suntan

> Today people were talking about dogs. One guy called his a "daschador" because it was a cross between a daschund and a yellow lab. Another guy said he had a "morkie", a maltese and a yorkie cross. All I want for people who do this is for them to cross the street while walking their dog, and then hear screeching tires and two thuds. Fuck I hate stupid dog owners and the stupid shit they come up with.
> 
> If I ever get a dog, when people ask me what breed it is I'll tell them it's a dog and its name is dog. Fuck off, it's none of your business and we're not friends.



Eskipoo!

----------


## dirtsniffer

> Attachment 101980
> 
> Arguing with TPIM got me so hungry I decided I needed to pay some guy $9 to bring me sushi.





"$9"

----------


## SKR

> I've dealt with this, actually. The scientifically calculated most appalling response to the question is
> "It's from its mother's cunt". That is _the_ traffic stopping, record scratching response.
> Now you're considering buying a dog just so you can use it.
> You're welcome.



"What kind of dog is that?"

"I don't know, ma'am. I just filled a blender to the top with a variety of dog semen, and then poured it into another dog's box with a funnel. This is the result. Follow me on Instagram."

----------


## killramos

> "$9"



Don’t be ridiculous. I didn’t order yellowtail.

They lower the prices on androids because their owners are poor? Mighty charitable.

----------


## littledan

People that keep putting their dog's shit in my garbage bin. Its gross in those shitty thin bags. And to make matters worse they only pick up black bin every 2 weeks in summer so I have to smell this shit for 2 weeks every time I open the bin.

----------


## killramos

Dog owners are basically walking pet peeves

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> People that keep putting their dog's shit in my garbage bin. Its gross in those shitty thin bags. And to make matters worse they only pick up black bin every 2 weeks in summer so I have to smell this shit for 2 weeks every time I open the bin.



I throw my bulldog's turds in my bin too, but I just don't feel the need to huff a deep spring country breath every time I open my black bin - could that work for you?

----------


## Disoblige

Holy fuck... killy's order cost $95 for that... What a rip-off.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Probably a few things missing off the list

----------


## killramos

Your marth skills are strong padawans.

----------


## ercchry

> Probably a few things missing off the list



I hope it was either truffle prawn rolls or lobster rolls… mmmm

----------


## schocker

costco has egg nog already, but no pumpkin pies. big wtf.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Lummus.
Your name is stupid and you've set the bar to a new low in ambiguous date codes. They don't even write the fucking year!
Examples
Rev-1: 4/7
Rev-2: 7/8
Rev-3: 8/7

It's my job to guess the year.

----------


## sabad66

> costco has egg nog already, but no pumpkin pies. big wtf.



Pumpkin pies were at Sunridge on the weekend. Not sure about other locations

----------


## schocker

> Pumpkin pies were at Sunridge on the weekend. Not sure about other locations



Thanks, Ill have to start hunting as I only checked balzac.

----------


## littledan

> I throw my bulldog's turds in my bin too, but I just don't feel the need to huff a deep spring country breath every time I open my black bin - could that work for you?



Im going to find your bin and throw my toddlers poopy diapers in there.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

On the topic of dog poop, pet peeve of mine is that people don't spend a few extra bucks and buy the compostable poop bags, the planet doesn't need any more plastic waste.

Throw your dog poop in the compost.

----------


## bjstare

As someone who has put dog bags, as well as diapers into the black bin, I can say without a doubt that the diapers are worse. Complaining about dog poop bags is just complaining because you want to complain.

Also, a general  :ROFL!:  at being annoyed by a smelly garbage bin.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Naw not complaining to complain, you see filled plastic dog poop bags left on the ground all the time, literally just littering. Should be picked up and tossed but when a compostable option is available it's a way more logical solution over plastic.

But the reality of it is cost, can buy a life time of plastic bags on amazon for dirt cheap.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> Im going to find your bin and throw my toddlers poopy diapers in there.



Yeah, I throw my newborns diapers in my bin too, but you can give it a try if you like. What's your point here, hombre - it sounds you've got poop in your bin anyways with your toddler, have you tried holding your breath? Consider this beyond.ca top-tip for next time!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Garbage bins with lots of shit in them smell from meters away.
It's Science. 
Refer to the Partial Differential Equation for _Diffusion_ for more details.

----------


## littledan

ya the diapers are in plastic bags, then in garbage bags, then into bin. The serial dog depositer places the dog poops in the thinnest green bags directly into the bin so they sit in there and rot so when you open the bin it's the smell of death for like an 8 meter radius that happens to include my garage. So not as easy as holding your breath. I obviously don't stick my head in there and snort a rail of dog's ass, but thanks for the tip!

----------


## XylathaneGTR

I guess you've got a sensitive nose, or like to find something to complain about. Same situation for my bin, with close proximity to the garage and backyard, and yet my yard isn't smelling like ass for days?  :dunno:

----------


## ExtraSlow

we need a beyond.ca bin and yard smell-a-thon for charity.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I guess you've got a sensitive nose, or like to find something to complain about. Same situation for my bin, with close proximity to the garage and backyard, and yet my yard isn't smelling like ass for days?



It could be as simple as hours of sunlight on the can. This guy isn't a notorious complainer, I don't think.

----------


## Buster

Do dog people actually think that dogs aren't gross? Fur to catch whatever, no shoes, can't wipe their ass or their pee holes, eating random shit on the ground. Then they invite fido into their houses.

Dogs are filthy, and by extension their owner's houses are filthy.

----------


## Disoblige

> Do dog people actually think that dogs aren't gross? Fur to catch whatever, no shoes, can't wipe their ass or their pee holes, eating random shit on the ground. Then they invite fido into their houses.
> 
> Dogs are filthy, and by extension their owner's houses are filthy.



You're just not a dog person, and that's fine. I have a hot soapy bucket of water to wipe my dog's feet with a sponge and towel dry. Their paws are spotless before they are able to set foot past the front door mat. House is clean.

To be honest, a lot of people I know who owns dogs are not too bad. I see a bunch of slobs who are DINKs or have kids though. What's their excuse? In the end, it is lazy people who are filthy, not because they have dogs.
If you have dogs and your house is filthy, that's not because of the dog.

----------


## bjstare

> Do dog people actually think that dogs aren't gross? Fur to catch whatever, no shoes, can't wipe their ass or their pee holes, eating random shit on the ground. Then they invite fido into their houses.
> 
> Dogs are filthy, and by extension their owner's houses are filthy.



Have dogs, can confirm.

edit: we take care of our dogs (send them to groomer frequently), and clean the house, but it would be insanity to propose that the house would be just as clean without dogs.

----------


## killramos

> You're just not a dog person, and that's fine. I have a hot soapy bucket of water to wipe my dog's feet before entering back into the house. Their paws are spotless before they are able to set foot past the front door mat. House is clean.
> 
> To be honest, a lot of people I know who owns dogs are pretty clean. I see a bunch of slobs who are DINKs or have kids. What's their excuse? In the end, it is lazy people who are filthy, not because they have dogs.



Can you pay someone $9 to clean your dogs feet?

----------


## Buster

> You're just not a dog person, and that's fine. I have a hot soapy bucket of water to wipe my dog's feet with a sponge and towel dry. Their paws are spotless before they are able to set foot past the front door mat. House is clean.
> 
> To be honest, a lot of people I know who owns dogs are not too bad. I see a bunch of slobs who are DINKs or have kids though. What's their excuse? In the end, it is lazy people who are filthy, not because they have dogs.
> If you have dogs and your house is filthy, that's not because of the dog.



How is the ass wiping coming along?

----------


## Disoblige

> Can you pay someone $9 to clean your dogs feet?



Probably, but I wouldn't. Save $9 here, save $9 there, I can afford an M3 instead.

- - - Updated - - -




> How is the ass wiping coming along?



Depends on the breed maybe on cleanliness but I used to wipe my dog's asses with a wet wipe to be safe. After seeing multiple times of no skid mark, I stopped. Their butts are clean most of the time so I only end up doing it once a week if I feel like it could be dirty.

----------


## Buster

> Probably, but I wouldn't. Save $9 here, save $9 there, I can afford an M3 instead.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Depends on the breed maybe on cleanliness but I used to wipe my dog's asses with a wet wipe to be safe. After seeing multiple times of no skid mark, I stopped. Their butts are clean most of the time so I only end up doing it once a week if I feel like it could be dirty.



I'm not sure you're really selling the dog ownership thing.

----------


## Disoblige

> I'm not sure you're really selling the dog ownership thing.



Haha I do it more for me than them. I am a clean freak so I don't like dirty anything. But dogs are awesome man. Worth it.

No one needs to sell dog ownership at all. You either like the dog ownership lifestyle or you don't. If you own a nice car, you still need put the work to maintain it. Or you could be the typical Dodge charger owner.

----------


## suntan

How about a robot dog that wipes your ass?

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> I'm not sure you're really selling the dog ownership thing.



Have you ever had a kid and was to wipe their ass?
Its really not a big deal man. Some people like dogs and accept the responsibility that comes with them, others dont and thats fine too. You dont need to keep brigading that youre not a dog person, brother - we get it.

----------


## Buster

> Have you ever had a kid and was to wipe their ass?
> It’s really not a big deal man. Some people like dogs and accept the responsibility that comes with them, others don’t and that’s fine too. You don’t need to keep brigading that you’re not a dog person, brother - we get it.



This is the internet dude

----------


## XylathaneGTR

Touche, carry on

----------


## ExtraSlow

I asked my daughter what brigading was, and she said it was a reddit thing, so I assume I don't need to know that term, since I don't use reddit.

----------


## Buster

> I asked my daughter what brigading was, and she said it was a reddit thing, so I assume I don't need to know that term, since I don't use reddit.



I dont know either, but I just assumed it was a compliment.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

It's synonymous with _Dutch Rudder_.

----------


## killramos

My pet peeve of the week can be summarized by one (two?) words.

IT

I think most people can agree with that one.

----------


## suntan

> My pet peeve of the week can be summarized by one (two?) words.
> 
> IT
> 
> I think most people can agree with that one.



We're everybody's pet peeve! Whoo!

----------


## Disoblige

Italian tits? I like IT...

----------


## jwslam

> My pet peeve of the week can be summarized by one (two?) words.
> 
> IT
> 
> I think most people can agree with that one.



That one company that decided their department is called "Information Systems" instead...

- - - Updated - - -




> Italian tits? I like IT...

----------


## suntan

> That one company that decided their department is called "Information Systems" instead...



City called it Data Processing Services Department for ages.

----------


## killramos

Would “Training wheels for boomers” be a more accurate description?

----------


## schurchill39

Sounds like you guys with dirty bins need to douche.

Never used these guys before but I've heard good things from people who have https://bluelakebincleaning.com/

----------


## killramos

> Sounds like you guys with dirty bins need to douche.
> 
> Never used these guys before but I've heard good things from people who have https://bluelakebincleaning.com/



Can I drop my bins off at the dog owners house for this service since they are the ones filling my bins with feces?

----------


## suntan

I put a camera facing the front yard, that stopped all the assholes that left shit on my front yard.

----------


## schocker

Crowchild. Holy smokes, how long are they going to take. Have the left lane blocked so they can pour curbs and then have vehicles blocking the middle lane so only the far right can get through during rush hour.

----------


## suntan

> Crowchild. Holy smokes, how long are they going to take. Have the left lane blocked so they can pour curbs and then have vehicles blocking the middle lane so only the far right can get through during rush hour.



How dare you criticize people not working from home.

----------


## ercchry

Rush hour? Is that still a thing?

----------


## suntan

It’s been back for a while. Brentwood park’n’ride has been full.

----------


## jwslam

what's a park'n'ride? I think I heard the help use that term once...

----------


## suntan

You park your car there and then you get a city-sponsored whore.

----------


## ercchry

Isn’t parking like $10/day now? Covid Transit really worth the $3/day savings?

----------


## suntan

I really have no idea what's going through their heads. I was surprised too. Hell I think $150/mth is even a thing now.

----------


## Hallowed_point

30 minute lunch breaks. 45 minutes should be the standard across the board.

----------


## Disoblige

> 30 minute lunch breaks. 45 minutes should be the standard across the board.



Sure, if you want to stay at work longer.

----------


## vengie

> Isn’t parking like $10/day now? Covid Transit really worth the $3/day savings?



CPA Flex pass is amazing.

$110/ month for 10 days of parking on 9th ave.

Normal rate is $18/day - so I park downtown for 17 days/ month for $250.

That's a win in my books.

Edit: If anyone knows of a cheaper alternative within 2 blocks of the CORE mall I am all ears.

----------


## killramos

> Sure, if you want to stay at work longer.



Pet peeve. People who count how many minutes they eat their lunch for.

----------


## Disoblige

> Pet peeve. People who count how many minutes they eat their lunch for.



Don't need to count...
Go to work, grab a coffee, chit chat, bathroom break, lunch, afternoon coffee, chit chat a bit, 2nd bathroom break, go home.

Smokers get OT for their smoke breaks.

----------


## killramos

> Don't need to count...
> Go to work, grab a coffee, chit chat, bathroom break, lunch, afternoon coffee, chit chat a bit, 2nd bathroom break, go home.
> 
> Smokers get OT for their smoke breaks.



You completely left out team lunch beers

----------


## bjstare

lol lunch breaks

----------


## ExtraSlow

A job where the number of hours you sit in a chair is important.

----------


## lasimmon

> A job where the number of hours you sit in a chair is important.



How else am I going to measure productivity?

----------


## suntan

Works great for low performers.

----------


## sabad66

Apparently there was some sort of national daughters and national sons days this past week.

----------


## suntan

Apparently tomorrow is a holiday for nobody except public servants.

----------


## ercchry

> Apparently tomorrow is a holiday for nobody except public servants.



Banks are federally regulated too  :Big Grin:

----------


## sabad66

We get it as a day off starting in 2022. Can’t complain too much about that.

----------


## killramos

> Apparently tomorrow is a holiday for nobody except public servants.



National day of orange shirt obligation is what I was told.

----------


## suntan

Thing is FN people look terrible in orange.

----------


## Tik-Tok

My work told us just this morning that we get the day off. I'm still peeved it's in September. We need a June long weekend, not another Autumn one.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Jobs that require specified hours of work and break times.

----------


## lasimmon

I do find it slightly humorous that many companies are making posts about tomorrow on LinkedIn yet aren’t actually recognizing the day.

----------


## killramos

Which is more important? The Day or the Issue?

----------


## bjstare

> Which is more important? The Day or the Issue?



Trick question. Virtue signalling is most important.

----------


## killramos

Ahhhh of course

----------


## SKR

1. Cheap cunts that turn 5 cents for plastic bags at grocery stores into a battle. I know, I don't like paying for bags either, but fuck off because
2. Cashiers who are so tired of getting screamed at that they test the molecular limits of plastic by stuffing everything into as few bags as possible. If I bring 50 items to the till, I don't care if you give me 50 bags. I'm not picking shit up off the ground in the parking lot because the bag parted.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Projects which use multiple screw types. Just did a home repair job that required flat head, Robertson #2, Philips #2 and for added flavour, Philips #1. Fuck off.

----------


## Disoblige

People who eat popcorn and make a big fucking mess. Seriously if you can't spill, stop grabbing it by the handful. Jesus.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> People who eat popcorn and make a big fucking mess. Seriously if you can't spill, stop grabbing it by the handful. Jesus.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Projects which use multiple screw types. Just did a home repair job that required flat head, Robertson #2, Philips #2 and for added flavour, Philips #1. Fuck off.



Definitely this. Also did some tidying up of some previous owners handiwork and there was different length and type screws in the same holes. Nice to see they also managed to cut the door frame holes for the deadbolt and handle at the wrong height on one door, and also didn’t cut the hole far enough inwards of the door edge on another so the door side lock surround catches the frame striker…

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> 



My house, my popcorn, my mess. You can't tell me how to eat.

----------


## suntan

> Projects which use multiple screw types. Just did a home repair job that required flat head, Robertson #2, Philips #2 and for added flavour, Philips #1. Fuck off.



Electricians be like "yes!"

----------


## Disoblige

> My house, my popcorn, my mess. You can't tell me how to eat.



Oh yeah, your house, your rules. Do whatever.

Guests on the other hand...  :Guns:

----------


## Disoblige

Just because things make sense due to your limitations on what you can comprehend doesn't make it true.

Yes guys, Facebook forgot to renew their domain, so Facebook.com is for sale!
Same people as the anti-vaxxers, I swear  :ROFL!:

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Projects which use multiple screw types. Just did a home repair job that required flat head, Robertson #2, Philips #2 and for added flavour, Philips #1. Fuck off.



I've been in construction for 13 years and didn't know these different numbers of each kind was a thing. 




> People who eat popcorn and make a big fucking mess. Seriously if you can't spill, stop grabbing it by the handful. Jesus.



But if you don't grab it by the handful you can't spill so your complaint is invalid.

----------


## Disoblige

> But if you don't grab it by the handful you can't spill so your complaint is invalid.



FU! "Can't help spilling".. There better? lol.

On a side note, I had friends who grabbed 3-4 kernels with just their thumb and middle finger like they are hot shit and then bam, all over the floor. Dogs celebrated like it's 1999.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I've been in construction for 13 years and didn't know these different numbers of each kind was a thing.



New-build you'd have one kind of screw head and things would move quickly and efficiently. Repairs, especially the ones done by homeowners who grew up on a farm in the great depression, are a whole different world of insanity. Watching someone spend five minutes straightening out a nail for re-use is enough to drive a man to drink.

And buying that man a box of new screws, or heaven forbid, a new driver-bit, would be worse than fucking his dad.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> FU! "Can't help spilling".. There better? lol.
> 
> On a side note, I had friends who grabbed 3-4 kernels with just their thumb and middle finger like they are hot shit and then bam, all over the floor. Dogs celebrated like it's 1999.



 :ROFL!: 




> New-build you'd have one kind of screw head and things would move quickly and efficiently. Repairs, especially the ones done by homeowners who grew up on a farm in the great depression, are a whole different world of insanity. Watching someone spend five minutes straightening out a nail for re-use is enough to drive a man to drink.
> 
> And buying that man a box of new screws, or heaven forbid, a new driver-bit, would be worse than fucking his dad.



Would also help if I owned any tools I am sure.

----------


## schurchill39

Mother fuckers who park in their driveway but don't pull in far enough so their front end or rear end hangs over half the sidewalk. There is a row of about 3-4 houses on the walk to my kids daycare that all do this. The last house in the row also likes to leave his trailer hitch on so as you're walking around the truck you've also got to be cognizant to not take out your shins. 

In my old place there was a row of side-by-side houses where their driveways were about 1.3 cars long then the sidewalk and a small apron before the road. A couple of the houses sometimes liked to park two cars on them completely blocking the sidewalk so the second car's bumper was hanging over the road. That was super fun with a stroller in the middle of winter with huge snow drifts to go over in order to get around them. I never did see them when I didn't have a kid in tow otherwise I would have had words.

----------


## Buster

> Mother fuckers who park in their driveway but don't pull in far enough so their front end or rear end hangs over half the sidewalk. There is a row of about 3-4 houses on the walk to my kids daycare that all do this. The last house in the row also likes to leave his trailer hitch on so as you're walking around the truck you've also got to be cognizant to not take out your shins. 
> 
> In my old place there was a row of side-by-side houses where their driveways were about 1.3 cars long then the sidewalk and a small apron before the road. A couple of the houses sometimes liked to park two cars on them completely blocking the sidewalk so the second car's bumper was hanging over the road. That was super fun with a stroller in the middle of winter with huge snow drifts to go over in order to get around them. I never did see them when I didn't have a kid in tow otherwise I would have had words.



311

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> 311



This^
You can fuck that entire family's dads and when you confess your sins to 311, they won't judge. Big fat trail of butthole blood leading away from their front step and not a question will be asked.
311.

----------


## Disoblige

My neighbor always has guests who do this and they sometimes do it as well. It boggles my mind why they do when there is a ton of parking spaces around. Also the same neighbor who leaves shit laying around everywhere and overall a lazy slob.

I ain't no snitch though.

----------


## SKR

> The last house in the row also likes to leave his trailer hitch on so as you're walking around the truck you've also got to be cognizant to not take out your shins.



The right thing to do is to take the hitch out. I don't care what you do with it after. Put it in the box, set it on the ground, airmail it into a bush or over a fence. All are acceptable.

----------


## brucebanner

> The right thing to do is to take the hitch out and airmail it through their back window.



I fixed it for you.

I have a nearby neighbour that leaves his hitch in all the time AND leaves his sled deck on year round. His hitch and deck hang out into the sidewalk space. I often think about removing his hitch for him and leaving it somewhere he'll find it.

----------


## Buster

> I fixed it for you.
> 
> I have a nearby neighbour that leaves his hitch in all the time AND leaves his sled deck on year round. His hitch and deck hang out into the sidewalk space. I often think about removing his hitch for him and leaving it somewhere he'll find it.



Nothing makes my shudder with scorn more than redneckery.

----------


## suntan

> I fixed it for you.
> 
> I have a nearby neighbour that leaves his hitch in all the time AND leaves his sled deck on year round. His hitch and deck hang out into the sidewalk space. I often think about removing his hitch for him and leaving it somewhere he'll find it.



That’s a bylaw infraction with a not trivial fine. Call 311.

Also it’s actually two infractions. Obstructing the sidewalk and leaving a trailer hitched for an extended period of time.

----------


## brucebanner

I don't care enough to actually call anyone about it, I'll just slightly complain on beyond. 

I take a couple steps wide when walking the kid / dog. 

Maybe I'll let my dog shit in their driveway/yard or I'll put her bag of shit in their bin. 

I think Buster & Killy could get on board with that!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tik-Tok

If you just have the dog, you should walk over the car.

----------


## Darell_n

Passing the same vehicle repeatedly on Hwy 2 while on cruise control. I’m sorry, but after the second time I close a 1/2 mile gap and pass you while I’m on cruise control the entire time, there is zero chance of me changing lanes to let you by. Ride my bumper, flash your lights, bump to pass, I don't care. (I’m normally out of the passing lane fairly quickly)

----------


## Tik-Tok

When Mrs.Tok decides to give the dog a "treat" of turkey gravy on his food and then of course he pukes. 

Also when your floor is 1000sq.ft of hardwood, and the dog figures the 80sq.ft of rug is the best place to puke.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Dog knows.

----------


## suntan



----------


## ThePenIsMightier



----------


## Disoblige

Thanksgiving ipecac contest at your house?...

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Thanksgiving ipecac contest at your house?...



I can't believe that word starts with an "i"...
No I just LoL at Brian the dog vomiting everywhere like the story guy said.

Where can I even buy ipecac? Does Costco sell a 42 gallon drum of it, paired with a vaj tightener?

----------


## Disoblige

Costco has it yeah. At the pharmacy but they will ask why you need it.

----------


## SKR

Bicyclists, the only thing worse than dog owners. I don't mind if a person wants to hop on a pedal bike for some exercise, or because they got a DUI and can't drive (which is what I assume every time I see an adult on a pedal bike). I don't like dickheads like this who do it for attention. See here:



See him there? The speed limit on this road is 60. Is he going 60? No. See that strip of pavement on the right, alongside the road? That's a bike path. Is he using it rather than taking up a lane? Oh no. He's too important.

I'll give him a little credit though, he wasn't going 60 but I bet he was doing 40. That old coffin dodger was giving her.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Should be legal to ram when there's a bike path right there.

Actually should be legal to ram any vehicle when you gave right-of-way as well. Fuck yeah.

----------


## killramos

Should be illegal to ride a bicycle on any road over the age of 14

----------


## Buster

> Bicyclists, the only thing worse than dog owners. I don't mind if a person wants to hop on a pedal bike for some exercise, or because they got a DUI and can't drive (which is what I assume every time I see an adult on a pedal bike). I don't like dickheads like this who do it for attention. See here:
> 
> 
> 
> See him there? The speed limit on this road is 60. Is he going 60? No. See that strip of pavement on the right, alongside the road? That's a bike path. Is he using it rather than taking up a lane? Oh no. He's too important.
> 
> I'll give him a little credit though, he wasn't going 60 but I bet he was doing 40. That old coffin dodger was giving her.



Rank with smokers

----------


## SKR

> Should be legal to ram when there's a bike path right there.
> 
> Actually should be legal to ram any vehicle when you gave right-of-way as well. Fuck yeah.



I approve of any and every use of the chrome horn.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I yelled at a bike person that was doing that once several years ago and he got really mad. He opened my car door, punched me and then must've either played too much GTA, or not enough because he grabbed me and tried to haul me out of my car, exactly like GTA. But it didn't quite go the same, at all.

It was a pretty needless and stressful experience, overall. I bet I wouldn't do the same thing today. I'm positive he wouldn't either, so I guess it was a shared learning experience.

----------


## Disoblige

I once saw a dude on a bike riding with his dog running on a leash and he was smoking a cig too. Lmao.

----------


## Buster

> I once saw a dude on a bike riding with his dog running on a leash and he was smoking a cig too. Lmao.



I've never seen a dog smoke a cigarette.

----------


## SKR

> I've never seen a dog smoke a cigarette.



If I catch a dog owner putting their dog's butts into my garbage bin I'm going to freak the fuck out.

----------


## jwslam

> If I catch a dog owner putting their dog's butts into my garbage bin I'm going to freak the fuck out.



Why would anyone throw out the butt? It's the tastiest part.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I've never seen a dog smoke a cigarette.



And yet you'll pay to see a dog smoke a pole.

----------


## suntan

> I've never seen a dog smoke a cigarette.



You need to get out more.

----------


## Buster

> You need to get out more.



truer words have never been spoken

----------


## XylathaneGTR

Just try riding your mountain bike on the road. Take the full lane - it's your right. Anyone talk shit - boom uppercut and fuck their dad.

----------


## killramos

Serious question. Why is impeding traffic one of those traffic laws that somehow doesnt apply to cyclists.

Grown ass men who ride bikes on he road are the kind of dads who get fucked, not the other way around.

----------


## Brent.ff

impeding falls apart since the regulation specifically states 'required for the safe operation of the vehicle'. Do you want to complain about bikers 'not paying taxes for the roads' too?

----------


## killramos

Yes. Its very safe for a cyclist to travel at a fraction of speed of traffic flow.

As for your question Taxes. Plates. Insurance. Licenses.

Absolutely. Why shouldnt they have to pay those? Do you object to motorcyclists having to pay those fees?

----------


## Brent.ff

How many bikers actually don’t pay for all of that on their primary vehicle? I bet it’s less then 1% in AB.

----------


## suntan

Despite what most cyclists think, they can't sustain 40 km/h on a flat road for any length of time. Most can't even go 30. They vastly overestimate their abilities.

----------


## killramos

Wait. I don’t have to pay for insurance, registration, plates on my secondary vehicles now?

Nifty.

----------


## Strider

> How many bikers actually dont pay for all of that on their primary vehicle? I bet its less then 1% in AB.



Killy loves government, bureaucracy, and wasting tax money so much that clearly he's in favor of building and administering such a monumental system that would never in a million years pay for itself or the thousands of gov't jobs it would create.

----------


## killramos

Hey if it’s not important. Scrap it for everyone and every kind of vehicle.

Or accept that bikes aren’t actually vehicles, but children’s toys. Toys that don’t belong on public roads.

----------


## suntan

And piss off 30 or 40 young white males on Twitter?

----------


## Brent.ff

> Hey if it’s not important. Scrap it for everyone and every kind of vehicle.
> 
> Or accept that bikes aren’t actually vehicles, but children’s toys. Toys that don’t belong on public roads.



The butthurt for taking an extra 1 second to pass a bike is strong with this one.. which MAMIL fucked your dad?

----------


## killramos

Is that some kind of cyclist slang?

The mental gymnastics of cyclists on their right to ride their toys on roads is always hilarious.

I bet you also think you should be able to go for a walk down the middle of the road too.

----------


## Strider

> Or accept that bikes aren’t actually vehicles, but children’s toys. Toys that don’t belong on public roads.



This is starting to sound like an excellent argument for....



More bike lanes  :Clap:

----------


## killramos

> This is starting to sound like an excellent argument for....
> 
> 
> 
> More bike lanes



Sure. Let’s just levy the riders to pay for them. Heck, maybe we can even convince a private company to buy land and build them for profit and stay away from public roads.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> This is starting to sound like an excellent argument for....
> 
> 
> 
> More bike lanes



There's a parallel bike path literally in the picture.

----------


## suntan

The problem is that the bike path isn't in the middle of the lane.

----------


## vengie

> The butthurt for taking an extra 1 second to pass a bike is strong with this one.. which MAMIL fucked your dad?



1 second?

Have you ever been in stop and go traffic downtown and dickhead cyclist continually filters to the front of the line on multiple occasions forcing you to repeatedly pass?

This isn't uncommon.

+1 for no bikes on the road.

----------


## Brent.ff

That repeated passing has cost you all of 10 seconds out of your day. Feel free to door him next time to express your anger when you arrive at the same red light you would have hit regardless of his presence.

----------


## suntan

If the cyclist is a really hot chick I don't mind at all.

----------


## ercchry

> If the cyclist is a really hot chick I don't mind at all.



My GF commutes in… mostly pathways… but she routinely has to hit elbow on the road cause pedestrians are slow and dense on those paths… she passes the cars, she is a girl. I don’t find her all that fast, the moral of the story… e-scooters are the problem. Fatties should be in cars or on sidewalks, not gumming up the bike lanes…

----------


## vengie

> That repeated passing has cost you all of 10 seconds out of your day. Feel free to door him next time to express your anger when you arrive at the same red light you would have hit regardless of his presence.



Much more than 10 seconds as every car in front of said person must also move over slightly to provide enough distance to pass said cyclist, so now all lanes of traffic are affected, likely causing a traffic jam, which will cause an accident, which causes an injury, which is another potential ICU case, which their isn't room for due to anti vaxxers filling the ICU, etc etc...

See, long domino effect from a stupid cyclist riding on the road.

----------


## Tik-Tok

If I ever see Brent.ff's green Taco in my mirror, I'm going to slow down to 15km/h and see how he reacts. I bet he'll be totally cool with it because it's my legal right

----------


## Strider

> Sure. Let’s just levy the riders to pay for them. Heck, maybe we can even convince a private company to buy land and build them for profit and stay away from public roads.



How do you propose to levy riders? Oh right... some astronomically expensive bureaucratic registry where you hope to collect a few bucks a year to register a bicycle. Good luck collecting from homeless people, scooter riders, rollerbladers, skateboarders, random drunk pedestrians who use the bike lanes.
Privatize municipal infrastructure... now you're onto something. Hell, I only use the ring road once a year... why am I contributing to fund it?




> There's a parallel bike path literally in the picture.



I have no idea what the idiot in the picture is doing... I just like to push killramos' buttons every time this topic gets resurrected.

----------


## suntan

> My GF commutes in… mostly pathways… but she routinely has to hit elbow on the road cause pedestrians are slow and dense on those paths… she passes the cars, she is a girl. I don’t find her all that fast, the moral of the story… e-scooters are the problem. Fatties should be in cars or on sidewalks, not gumming up the bike lanes…



We're going to need some photographic proof of your so-called GF.

----------


## ercchry

> We're going to need some photographic proof of your so-called GF.



You already know how pretty I am  :Love:

----------


## suntan

In all honesty you're a pretty damn good looking guy.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> In all honesty you're a pretty damn good looking guy.



Accurate.

----------


## Disoblige

> If I catch a dog owner putting their dog's butts into my garbage bin I'm going to freak the fuck out.



Saw a dog throw its butt on the ground instead of the garbage and I flipped shit at it. Literally. The owner didn't pick up the dog's shit.

----------


## Buster

Gay thread is gay

----------


## ExtraSlow

These dudes are peeved about pets.

----------


## killramos

> How do you propose to levy riders? Oh right... some astronomically expensive bureaucratic registry where you hope to collect a few bucks a year to register a bicycle. Good luck collecting from homeless people, scooter riders, rollerbladers, skateboarders, random drunk pedestrians who use the bike lanes.
> Privatize municipal infrastructure... now you're onto something. Hell, I only use the ring road once a year... why am I contributing to fund it?
> 
> 
> I have no idea what the idiot in the picture is doing... I just like to push killramos' buttons every time this topic gets resurrected.



I’ll criticize cyclists at every opportunity.

----------


## SKR

> I’ll criticize cyclists at every opportunity.



As you should. If they want to be treated like cars, then fuckin act like one.

----------


## ExtraSlow

criticism is 
@killramos
' favourite asset class.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

So, I guess hockey is the only pro sport with some sort of consistent uniforms?
I'm accidentally watching Todd-from-Breaking-Bad pitching to some fucking idiot with a gold chain that's too big for Mr. T to wear. Get the fuck out of here. 
Oh, and find an apparatus other than your stupid batting helmet to contain your pine tar. You look like a fucking gorilla sprayed a chilli-dump on your head. Asshole.

Basketball? Find more random and partial appendage coverings. More basketball - less Nelly. Assholes.

----------


## Buster

Gorilla? Your political career is done

----------


## max_boost

> You already know how pretty I am



 :Werd!:  if I had your good looks I would save myself a lot of money  :Love:

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> Ill criticize cyclists at every opportunity.



okay clarkson.

----------


## AndyL

My newest pet peeve...

What the fuck is with this "stay safe" as a goodbye?

I've been contemplating asking those who say it if they're going purging tonight and can I join. Just to make it awkward.

----------


## ExtraSlow

All. Greetings are stupid. Try responding with something religious.

----------


## SKR

> My newest pet peeve...
> 
> What the fuck is with this "stay safe" as a goodbye?
> 
> I've been contemplating asking those who say it if they're going purging tonight and can I join. Just to make it awkward.



My school signs off its covid updates with "Stay safe. Stay hopeful." I don't care for that at all.

----------


## suntan

Mine is now "Shove this stick up your ass"

----------


## max_boost

> All. Greetings are stupid. Try responding with something religious.



Can't wait for Merry Christmas 

I have been saying stay well but I will go back to - have a good day/one, cheers, ciao, see ya later etc.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Can't wait for Merry Christmas 
> 
> I have been saying stay well but I will go back to - have a good day/one, cheers, ciao, see ya later etc.



Never Ciao. Never.

----------


## max_boost

> Never Ciao. Never.



haha kk got it bro

----------


## Buster

> Never Ciao. Never.



Omg this

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Omg this



Ciao and cheers can go fuck each other.
While dying in a fire.

----------


## SKR

Cheers as a goodbye can fuck off, and as a thing to say while drinking. I don't want to clink your glass with my glass. I've got enough problems that I'm trying to drown, I don't need to add that into the mix too.

Speaking of drinking, the night before you start your first full-time job should be the last night you do shots. Shots and drinking games are for kids that don't know how to drink. You're an adult now, it's time to start acting like it.

----------


## jwslam

> My newest pet peeve...
> 
> What the fuck is with this "stay safe" as a goodbye?
> 
> I've been contemplating asking those who say it if they're going purging tonight and can I join. Just to make it awkward.



"Have a safe flight" is even worse since you have zero control over how a plane will fly.
Any engineers remember the Italian prof and the Chinese prof name Qiao? It was always "Ciao Qiao"

I'm gonna go back to cya later alligator.

----------


## zechs

*wrong thread*

----------


## Disoblige

"have a good flight, stay safe, ciao!"
*commence final docking goodbye*

----------


## ercchry

Hippies/antivaxxers/notsurewhattocallthem that put their anti-science… errr “anti-chemical” say no to fluoride signs in fish creek… not sure what’s more triggering, the message or that they used public lands instead of their own lawns…

----------


## killramos

Even as someone with 2 political lawn signs on his property.

Tbh the practice of lawn signs should just be banned.

----------


## suntan

That's why I put VOTE GONDEK stickers on cars.

----------


## Buster

spikeball

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Speaking of drinking, the night before you start your first full-time job should be the last night you do shots. Shots and drinking games are for kids that don't know how to drink. You're an adult now, it's time to start acting like it.



I love doing shots. And not acting like an adult. And I don't intend to begin acting like one either.

----------


## SKR

> I love doing shots. And not acting like an adult. And I don't intend to begin acting like one either.



If a person wants to live their life ordering shots for themselves, I guess that's alright. Ordering a round of shots is amateur hour.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> If a person wants to live their life ordering shots for themselves, I guess that's alright. Ordering a round of shots is amateur hour.



I have a Newfie buddy who swears its "part of his culture". Unfortunately there's three things wrong with that assertion.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I have a Newfie buddy who swears its "part of his culture". Unfortunately there's three things wrong with that assertion.



Sounds like the rusty Mazda-3 of buddies...

----------


## Buster

> Sounds like the rusty Mazda-3 of buddies...



 :Clap:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Accurate

----------


## Disoblige

> spikeball



Ok fatty.

But what do you hate, spikeball itself or the type of people who play it?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Ok fatty.
> 
> But what do you hate, spikeball itself or the type of people who play it?



Do children over 9 play that?

----------


## jwslam

> I have a Newfie buddy who swears its "part of his culture". Unfortunately there's three things wrong with that assertion.



Is that the same buddy who orders a round of shots, but only pays for his own when the bill comes?
#triggered

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Is that the same buddy who orders a round of shots, but only pays for his own when the bill comes?
> #triggered



No, this dude may be many things, but he ain't cheap.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> If a person wants to live their life ordering shots for themselves, I guess that's alright. Ordering a round of shots is amateur hour.



Guess I and my fleet of rusty Mazda buddies are rookies of the year!

----------


## Disoblige

> Is that the same buddy who orders a round of shots, but only pays for his own when the bill comes?
> #triggered



Get better friends. What a dick.

----------


## SKR

I don't care about shots anymore. I've got a new thing, and it's people who wet their hands and then use Fast Orange. Those people should be executed.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

All of you Chris, Mike and Steves can start fucking off. It's making my emailing needlessly difficult.
You're the white Mohammeds of 1979 and I've had it up to here with the lot of yous!

----------


## ExtraSlow

I routinely email a Mohammad, and two different Mohammeds, plus three Jasons, one Jay, one Jamie and one James, so my email address suggestions are a nightmare. My smooth ape brain cannot handle it. 

Also a weirdly high number of Dwaynes.

----------


## killramos

I feel personally attacked.

Pet Peeve.

Since IT in their infinite wisdom routed our Remote Desktop through horizon I can no longer alt-tab through windows in RDP.

Makes WFH with a single monitor extra fun.

----------


## Buster

> Ok fatty.
> 
> But what do you hate, spikeball itself or the type of people who play it?



yes

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I feel personally attacked.
> 
> Pet Peeve.
> 
> Since IT in their infinite wisdom routed our Remote Desktop through horizon I can no longer alt-tab through windows in RDP.
> 
> Makes WFH with a single monitor extra fun.



Don't be a cheapskate Chrisiketeves, get another monitor.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Don't be a cheapskate Chrisiketeves, get another monitor.



Wrong. He's MohammaDwayne

----------


## Strider

> I feel personally attacked.
> 
> Pet Peeve.
> 
> Since IT in their infinite wisdom routed our Remote Desktop through horizon I can no longer alt-tab through windows in RDP.
> 
> Makes WFH with a single monitor extra fun.



Try Alt+PgUp / Alt+PgDn
Definitely annoying compared to Alt+Tab, but it's handy being able to switch windows locally and on RDP.

----------


## killramos

Gonna be hard to break the muscle memory on that one.

I ended up staring at my screen for like 30 seconds the first time just thinking fucckkkkjk

----------


## suntan

Remoting in is the worst.

----------


## jwslam

> All of you Chris, Mike and Steves can start fucking off. It's making my emailing needlessly difficult.
> You're the white Mohammeds of 1979 and I've had it up to here with the lot of yous!



3 companies I've worked at now...
there's always people attracted to work at the same company with the exact same first/last name, so someone has to use their middle initials

----------


## ExtraSlow

I started work at a company on the exact same day as someone with my same fist name, and he had the exact same job title as well. Confusion lasted until he quit and I took over his area.

----------


## Buster

> I started work at a company on the exact same day as someone with my same fist name, and he had the exact same job title as well. Confusion lasted until he quit and I took over his area.



He went to visit your art room?

----------


## ExtraSlow

we don't talk about what happened to him, but he doesn't bother me any more . . .

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Fell in love
With ExtraSlow, 
At the Art Show.
He said "What?"
And I told him
That I didn't know.
He's so cool!
Wish I could sneak out
This boarded window!

----------


## ExtraSlow

"hey come look under here" is my favourite opening line.

----------


## suntan

Can confirm that it his favourite line.

----------


## schurchill39

Just started with a new company and their IT security is next level compared to anything I've had to deal with so far in my career. Harmless websites that are perceived as not necessary for work are blocked (see: restaurant menus), the bluetooth is disabled so you're forced to use a wired headset, you're not allowed to do wireless printing from home, and all external emails are automatically filtered to junk to prevent accidentally clicking on links or attachments. For some reason Microsoft Teams is also blocked with exceptions being extremely rare which has been super fun for external meetings.

Its going to be an annoying adjustment period.

----------


## Buster

> Just started with a new company and their IT security is next level compared to anything I've had to deal with so far in my career. Harmless websites that are perceived as not necessary for work are blocked (see: restaurant menus), the bluetooth is disabled so you're forced to use a wired headset, you're not allowed to do wireless printing from home, and all external emails are automatically filtered to junk to prevent accidentally clicking on links or attachments. For some reason Microsoft Teams is also blocked with exceptions being extremely rare which has been super fun for external meetings.
> 
> Its going to be an annoying adjustment period.



is your company full of retards? Is there a reason the senior management thinks that you are all retards?

----------


## killramos

IT departments are a self perpetuating problem

----------


## ExtraSlow

> suply chain departments are a self perpetuating problem



ftfy

----------


## bjstare

> is your company full of retards? Is there a reason the senior management thinks that you are all retards?



Like most policies, cybersecurity ones have to be structured around the dumbest people. Even present in small numbers, they can cause big headaches.

----------


## schurchill39

> Like most policies, cybersecurity ones have to be structured around the dumbest people. Even present in small numbers, they can cause big headaches.



I would imagine that is the case here. Its a pretty big company so even if only 1% of the people who work for them are dummies that's still a shit ton of people. Who knows, maybe I'm part of the dummy group hence blocking me from using a blue tooth headset  :dunno:

----------


## suntan

If 1% in your company fell for a phishing scam, the company would cease to exist the next day.

----------


## SKR

Places that try to fancy up a steak sandwich by making it an actual sandwich.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Places that try to fancy up a steak sandwich by making it an actual sandwich.



I'm with you there.

----------


## SKR

> I'm with you there.



I hate being expected to eat things that are slathered in goop and hay.

----------


## suntan

Whatever you guys do, don’t look up steak sandwich on Wikipedia.

----------


## schurchill39

> Places that try to fancy up a steak sandwich by making it an actual sandwich.



I'm not sure what fancy ass strip clubs you're going to but I've never been to a strip club that serves their steak sandwich as an actual sandwich before.

----------


## ercchry

> I'm not sure what fancy ass strip clubs you're going to but I've never been to a strip club that serves their steak sandwich as an actual sandwich before.



Trapper’s (at sunshine) use to have a ribeye burger… but it wasn’t ground ribeye… it was a whole steak as the patty… was wild

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I'm not sure what fancy ass strip clubs you're going to but I've never been to a strip club that serves their steak sandwich as an actual sandwich before.



I've never seen steak at a strip club. Just loose meat.

----------


## ExtraSlow

THe old FM on 3rd ave used to have a really reasonable price-to-quality ratio for the steak sandwich. was a pretty common lunch for a while.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> I've never seen steak at a strip club. Just loose meat.



Beef curtain sandwiches are a delicacy.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Beef curtain sandwiches are a delicacy.



A popular dish to be sure

----------


## flipstah

> Beef curtain sandwiches are a delicacy.



I Googled it on my work computer for a recipe. That was a mistake.

----------


## Hallowed_point

Here's another: manual transmission owners who do that exaggerated "wiggle shifter back and forth" constantly to confirm it's in neutral. Did you just buy your first standard car?  :thumbsdown:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Here's another: manual transmission owners who do that exaggerated "wiggle shifter back and forth" constantly to confirm it's in neutral. Did you just buy your first standard car?



This belongs in the other peeves thread.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Here's another: manual transmission owners who do that exaggerated "wiggle shifter back and forth" constantly to confirm it's in neutral. Did you just buy your first standard car?



I just like to play with it.

----------


## killramos

Serves you right for riding bitch

----------


## SKR

People who fuck with things because they can't stand the idea of something working well on its own.

I'm in a hotel for maybe a week because my apartment building shit itself. There's absolutely fuck all to do in a hotel room all day every day, so I brought my xbox. But you can't hook it up to the TV, because some fuckhead made it so you can't plug anything into the TV other than the cable box. TVs don't come that way, you have to set it up like that. Somebody put in the effort to take something that works and make it not work.

I think if I had the factory TV remote I might be able to disable that feature, but I need someone working at front desk who will both understand what I mean and be cool about letting me do that. So far that person hasn't been working there.

----------


## suntan

There are TV models specifically made for hotel usage.

Oftentimes the software in the TVs is common to all the models, so you can put your TV at home into hotel mode.

Can you charge porn to your insurance?

----------


## SKR

> There are TV models specifically made for hotel usage.



This one, according to the operator's manual, isn't in hotel mode by default.

Edit: What a few fuckin days. Woke up at 1:48am to a fire alarm, had to move out due to no water, got a hotel room with no heat, served a steak sandwich that was a sandwich, and now can't play xbox. Hard to imagine anyone struggling more than that.

----------


## suntan

> This one, according to the operator's manual, isn't in hotel mode by default.
> 
> Edit: What a few fuckin days. Woke up at 1:48am to a fire alarm, had to move out due to no water, got a hotel room with no heat, *served a steak sandwich that was a sandwich*, and now can't play xbox. Hard to imagine anyone struggling more than that.



This world is really starting to piss me off.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Will the hotel have porn involving relatives? I think that's the only thing that'll get you through this.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Hotel TV's can fuck right off. Had that same issue recently. Brought a laptop and HDMI cord so we could use Netflix. Nope. Fuckers.

----------


## Buster

Is there a reason you guys are trying to watch netflix rather than getting some whores in for entertainment? It's one of the great benefits of a hotel room.

----------


## killramos

The last hotel I stayed in had a cool setup where I could cast whatever I wanted from my own apps to the tv.

So… stay in better hotels?

- - - Updated - - -




> Is there a reason you guys are trying to watch netflix rather than getting some whores in for entertainment? It's one of the great benefits of a hotel room.



Or that?

----------


## flipstah

> Here's another: manual transmission owners who do that exaggerated "wiggle shifter back and forth" constantly to confirm it's in neutral. Did you just buy your first standard car?



The Minis shifting pattern is more a guess and hope so you have to

----------


## ExtraSlow

My whore wanted to watch breaking bad.

----------


## killramos

> My whore wanted to watch breaking bad.



Good taste

----------


## SKR

> Is there a reason you guys are trying to watch netflix rather than getting some whores in for entertainment? It's one of the great benefits of a hotel room.



1. Rookie move. Always incall. Never outcall. There's a lot of risk in bringing that to where you live.
2. I'm a poor student and I went to an escort last week, so I don't think another one is in my budget until next month.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Maybe beyond group escorts before the next foodie meet?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Good taste



Don't talk about how his whore tastes.
That's in poor taste.

----------


## ExtraSlow

It's not supposed to taste strongly at all guys.

----------


## Buster

> 1. Rookie move. Always incall. Never outcall. There's a lot of risk in bringing that to where you live.
> 2. I'm a poor student and I went to an escort last week, so I don't think another one is in my budget until next month.



I have no idea what this means

----------


## suntan

> Maybe beyond group escorts before the next foodie meet?



Gives a whole new meaning to coming in for seconds.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Gives a whole new meaning to coming in for seconds.



I'm assuming we'd get more than one Escort.

----------


## SKR

> I have no idea what this means



It adds up to wanting a dumb TV to do what it's supposed to.

----------


## SKR

I'm like that frumpy bitch in the Trivago commercial I was talking about a while back. "All by myself..."

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I'm assuming we'd get more than one Escort.



No. It would turn into that scene from _Very Bad Things_ in a disappointingly short period of time. I'm pretty sure Buster is kind of a fat guy with a JewFro.
Shhh! Don't tell 
@kobe tai

----------


## suntan

> I'm assuming we'd get more than one Escort.



But I want to test drive all the models.

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## suntan

She can easily take on four, maybe five of us at the same time.

----------


## Brent.ff

Dealerships and other things that are open 8-5 in the week, and closed on Sunday’s…

----------


## ExtraSlow

Someone told me once that the Calgary dealers association didn't allow its members to open Sunday.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Gives a whole new meaning to coming in for seconds.



I'll take fifth.

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

> Here's another: manual transmission owners who do that exaggerated "wiggle shifter back and forth" constantly to confirm it's in neutral. Did you just buy your first standard car?



Haha I do this, but not sure what you mean by exaggerated, I do it because I have forgotten and stalled the car before, so I always wiggle it little, just a little, before I take my foot off the clutch at a stop.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

While I agree that "Christmas stuff being out too early" belongs in the other thread, when Home Depot decides to have zero Halloween stuff a full 7 days before Halloween and replace it with Christmas stuff is a metric tonne of steaming bullshit.

----------


## killramos

When some jackanape who just ordered his lunch, has selective deafness and thinks my number 15 that just got called out sounds like his number 22 for some reason, pushes passed all the people who have been waiting for their food well before he even looked at the menu, then puts his nasty ass paws all over my food and utensils.

Use your head moron. We arent all standing here for the scenery.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Door Dash only adds 23% fee and prevents this.
So I've heard...

----------


## suntan

DoorDash pisses me off.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> When some jackanape who just ordered his lunch, has selective deafness and thinks my number 15 that just got called out sounds like his number 22 for some reason, pushes passed all the people who have been waiting for their food well before he even looked at the menu, then puts his nasty ass paws all over my food and utensils.
> 
> Use your head moron. We aren’t all standing here for the scenery.



Well you must have been standing there for something or he wouldn't have beat you to your lunch.

----------


## Disoblige

> When some jackanape who just ordered his lunch, has selective deafness and thinks my number 15 that just got called out sounds like his number 22 for some reason, pushes passed all the people who have been waiting for their food well before he even looked at the menu, then puts his nasty ass paws all over my food and utensils.
> 
> Use your head moron. We arent all standing here for the scenery.



Maybe if you wiped your dog's paws, it wouldn't be so nasty? Probably should also get him checked at the vet about the hearing.

#baddogowner

----------


## killramos

> Maybe if you wiped your dog's paws, it wouldn't be so nasty? Probably should also get him checked at the vet about the hearing.
> 
> #baddogowner



Weak. Be better.

----------


## Brent.ff

Dealers having vehicles on kijiji or their website for weeks after they're sold. False advertising?

----------


## ExtraSlow

False advertising is the core business of most dealerships.

----------


## killramos

The term is bait and switch. Get it straight.

----------


## vengie

Getting a coffee while driving from XXXX that hasn't been stirred.

Its a truly bitter sweet experience.

----------


## Brent.ff

> The term is bait and switch. Get it straight.



If there was actually stock to switch to, sure. GMC in Airdrie had a half dozen vehicles on their site, we went by to see what was around 'oh we havent had stock in 2 weeks'

----------


## suntan

Davis Airdrie? They're notorious for that. I don't think they do it out of malice, more like they don't know how to use computers.

----------


## schocker

> When some jackanape who just ordered his lunch, has selective deafness and thinks my number 15 that just got called out sounds like his number 22 for some reason, pushes passed all the people who have been waiting for their food well before he even looked at the menu, then puts his nasty ass paws all over my food and utensils.
> 
> Use your head moron. We aren’t all standing here for the scenery.



I did that a month or so ago at pronto but it was the same order, I was mortified  :ROFL!:

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

People who say "Can I pick your brain?!" when they have a question. 

Sure bud, go ahead. As long as you pick from the go fuck yourself section.

----------


## schurchill39

> People who say "Can I pick your brain?!" when they have a question. 
> 
> Sure bud, go ahead. As long as you pick from the go fuck yourself section.



Are you sure you don't just hate idioms?

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Are you sure you don't just hate idioms?



I hate idiots.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When you are making good progress towards a new job, and then the entire hiring process gets shut down or delayed. Happened to me again this week. Has happened before. So frustrating.

----------


## nismodrifter

Inflatable lawn decorations. Especially the people who put 10+ of them for each season. Ridiculous.

----------


## bjstare

When people use the word "planful". It's a stupid word, plus it's never used correctly. They always use it instead of "mindful" or "deliberate", and it's stupid.

----------


## Buster

> When people use the word "planful". It's a stupid word, plus it's never used correctly. They always use it instead of "mindful" or "deliberate", and it's stupid.



fire them

----------


## ExtraSlow

> When people use the word "planful". It's a stupid word, plus it's never used correctly. They always use it instead of "mindful" or "deliberate", and it's stupid.



I've had a lot of corporate jargon thrown at me, but I haven't seen that one before. Sounds awful.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I've had a lot of corporate jargon thrown at me, but I haven't seen that one before. Sounds awful.



How about "guesstimate" or "shhhhhhh-edule" or "CAN I PICK YOUR BRAIN?"????

----------


## SKR

"We're currently experiencing a higher than normal volume of calls."

----------


## bjstare

> fire them



I wish.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Work is providing me lots of material for this thread lately. Current one is the inability of my accounting team to create an invoice correctly. Nobody will pay an incorrect invoice, and we can't make a correct one, so nobody pays us. Fuck this.

----------


## bjstare

> Work is providing me lots of material for this thread lately. Current one is the inability of my accounting team to create an invoice correctly. Nobody will pay an incorrect invoice, and we can't make a correct one, so nobody pays us. Fuck this.






> fire them



 :dunno:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I just can't seem to get fired, and I can't seem to fire anyone else. I'm ineffective at both actions.

----------


## SKR

> Work is providing me lots of material for this thread lately. Current one is the inability of my accounting team to create an invoice correctly. Nobody will pay an incorrect invoice, and we can't make a correct one, so nobody pays us. Fuck this.



One time I had a job where the customer couldn't start work without an invoice number, and we couldn't generate one before the job was completed. And both sides screamed at me like it was my fault.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> One time I had a job where the customer couldn't start work without an invoice number, and we couldn't generate one before the job was completed. And both sides screamed at me like it was my fault.



Sounds like your fault.

----------


## AndyL

> "guesstimate"



Guesstimate is a valuable word. I dispute your theory. 

Estimate means you've invested the time and energy into actually putting a proper number together. Ball-park/round numbers are now considered same as budget numbers - you can bank on them for 30-90 days.

In the current market with shortages and shipping costs all over - being clear it's a budget ballpark without having days invested in a firm estimate is needed

----------


## SKR

> Sounds like your fault.



I think that was the beginning of me realizing I didn't give a shit about any of the possible outcomes of any of my actions.

----------


## bjstare

> Guesstimate is a valuable word. I dispute your theory. 
> 
> Estimate means you've invested the time and energy into actually putting a proper number together. Ball-park/round numbers are now considered same as budget numbers - you can bank on them for 30-90 days.
> 
> In the current market with shortages and shipping costs all over - being clear it's a budget ballpark without having days invested in a firm estimate is needed



You could also call it a ballpark, or rough estimate, and not sound like a complete jackass.

----------


## Buster

people who call icing "frosting".

Fuck that.

----------


## zechs

> You could also call it a ballpark, or rough estimate, and not sound like a complete jackass.



Found the guy who is great to be around at a party.

----------


## flipstah

> When people use the word "planful". It's a stupid word, plus it's never used correctly. They always use it instead of "mindful" or "deliberate", and it's stupid.



 What the fuck is “planful”?

Recent buzzword I hate: “pivot”

----------


## Buster

> What the fuck is “planful”?
> 
> Recent buzzword I hate: “pivot”



Additional cliche buzzwords:

Value proposition

----------


## AndyL

> You could also call it a ballpark, or rough estimate, and not sound like a complete jackass.



Maybe we work in different fields - but ballpark, "budget number" "rough estimates" tend to be taken as a higher retail price, so they'll send you contracts for those numbers despite lack of a formal quote. 

It's a strange new world these days, What happened to the days of quotes getting rejected because of fine details. Now they send contracts on phone discussions.

----------


## Disoblige

Amalgamate.

Cognizant.

----------


## flipstah

> Amalgamate.
> 
> Cognizant.



Second one doesn’t count because they sponsor Vettel and Stroll

----------


## bjstare

> Found the guy who is great to be around at a party.



I try to avoid parties.




> Maybe we work in different fields - but ballpark, "budget number" "rough estimates" tend to be taken as a higher retail price, so they'll send you contracts for those numbers despite lack of a formal quote. 
> 
> It's a strange new world these days, What happened to the days of quotes getting rejected because of fine details. Now they send contracts on phone discussions.



I am sure we work in different fields.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Additional cliche buzzwords:
> 
> Value proposition



I've worked at several startups over the last few years, and I'm so tired of hearing the words value proposition.

----------


## flipstah

> I try to avoid parties.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure we work in different fields.



I know you’re fun at parties

----------


## suntan

I just realized I never got my MyAlberta confirmation code.

----------


## cet

> What the fuck is planful?
> 
> Recent buzzword I hate: pivot



I can't hear pivot without thinking of this:

----------


## TomcoPDR

> I try to avoid parties.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure we work in different fields.



Being the token white guy at parties is awesome, no?

----------


## suntan

Last party I was at I was the token Asian guy.

----------


## Buster

> Last party I was at I was the token Asian guy.



I thought you were a whitey?

----------


## dirtsniffer

Value proposition is only a buzzword if yours sucks and you dont sell anything. It's practically the only thing I expect account the sales bros to know.

Wait.. I guess many of you are on the other side of the desk.. sorry that you have to sit through so many shitty presentations

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I thought you were a whitey?



He's a slanty-eyed whitey.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> He's a slanty-eyed whitey.

----------


## bjstare

> He's a slanty-eyed whitey.



Are you sure we’re allowed to say that? Gotta know what I can and can’t get away with when I’m the token at parties.

----------


## flipstah

> Are you sure we’re allowed to say that? Gotta know what I can and can’t get away with when I’m the token at parties.



White people can say whatever they want. What are they gonna do? Suppress the minorities?

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Maybe we work in different fields - but ballpark, "budget number" "rough estimates" tend to be taken as a higher retail price, so they'll send you contracts for those numbers despite lack of a formal quote. 
> 
> It's a strange new world these days, What happened to the days of quotes getting rejected because of fine details. Now they send contracts on phone discussions.



You're still wrong.

----------


## AndyL

> You're still wrong.



I'm good at being wrong. 

But I'm still going to use it - in fact I did yesterday too  :ROFL!:

----------


## suntan

> Are you sure we’re allowed to say that? Gotta know what I can and can’t get away with when I’m the token at parties.



Slanty eyed whitey is the name of my band.

----------


## gmc72

> When you are making good progress towards a new job, and then the entire hiring process gets shut down or delayed. Happened to me again this week. Has happened before. So frustrating.



I am in this right now as well. Had 3 interviews in the past 10 days, ending with a "Drawing Test" on Thursday. Now I am waiting to hear from them, and it is playing with my head. I know it's only been a day or two, but still.

Best of luck ES! Maybe it's the same company  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I forget what you do, but nothing I would be looking at has any kind of drawing test.

----------


## Buster

Crayons or colored pencils?

----------


## Buster

Parent coaches on my kids' teams.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Parent coaches on my kids' teams.



The only thing worse than how other parents coach your kids would be having to do it yourself.

----------


## Buster

> The only thing worse than how other parents coach your kids would be having to do it yourself.



I dont think I would make a good kids coach. Maybe, I have no idea. I do know that the parents coaching my kids football are kinda bozos though.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I avoid the situation by not letting my kids do sports. #winwin

----------


## TomcoPDR

Calls to book an appointment for furnace cleaning

- - - Updated - - -




> Calls to book an appointment for furnace cleaning




When you live in an apartment, with central hvac

----------


## killramos

> Calls to book an appointment for furnace cleaning
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you live in an apartment, with central hvac



“ I have baseboard heaters ”

*click*

----------


## suntan

I identify as a person without furnace ducts.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> “ I have baseboard heaters ”
> 
> *click*



That’s easy mode

----------


## Tik-Tok

> “ I have baseboard heaters ”
> 
> *click*



I'm sure they would be more than happy to charge you for duct cleaning baseboard heaters.

----------


## killramos

> I'm sure they would be more than happy to charge you for duct cleaning baseboard heaters.



It’s not on the response sheet.

----------


## gmc72

> I forget what you do, but nothing I would be looking at has any kind of drawing test.



Piping Designer. That's why there was a drawing test.

----------


## suntan

@ThePenIsMightier
 loves drawing long pipes.

----------


## Disoblige

> Parent coaches on my kids' teams.



too many "coaches" who don't know what the fuck they are doing, which ends up doing more long term damage than good.

----------


## killramos

Then again. I don’t see anyone ponying up for a professional coach either haha

----------


## ExtraSlow

Most kids sports teams have to beg and plead for coaches, and for the amount of work it is, and the shit they put up with from the parents, it sounds like a terrible deal. If you don't like your kids coaches, please volunteer and do better yourself.

----------


## killramos

It is 100% a terrible deal.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Most kids sports teams have to beg and plead for coaches, and for the amount of work it is, and the shit they put up with from the parents, it sounds like a terrible deal. If you don't like your kids coaches, please volunteer and do better yourself.



Mirrors the same with living in condo/apartments everyone loves bitching how poorly run a complex is, but when it’s time to self nominate for new board at AGM nobody raises their hands. Actually quite fun to just observe at the AGM’s at those complaining at the start of an AGM, then just tuck their hands between their thighs when new volunteers are needed on board. Vicious cycle

----------


## Buster

> Most kids sports teams have to beg and plead for coaches, and for the amount of work it is, and the shit they put up with from the parents, it sounds like a terrible deal. If you don't like your kids coaches, please volunteer and do better yourself.



Actually, many don't ask for additional help.

Also, I'm not qualified to coach. I am, however, qualified to assess the quality of the coaching. As with anything volunteer, you get what you pay for. I'd gladly pay more for better coaching, and I may push my kid towards sports where that can be the case. Except hockey. I want nothing to do with hockey and its culture.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Then again. I don’t see anyone ponying up for a professional coach either haha



Didn't help the Flames it sure isn't going to help those kids.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Default printing in B&W even after you change one sheet within the same Excel workbook. Yeah, I really only wanted to override the first sheet to force it into colour. Didn't want these other 9 to be colour. Nope. I def am all about the B&W as you can see by me turning it the fuck off on the first sheet.

Guess what corporate overlords?! I just throw all of them out and reprint, so you ain't saving shit!

----------


## killramos

> Default printing in B&W even after you change one sheet within the same Excel workbook. Yeah, I really only wanted to override the first sheet to force it into colour. Didn't want these other 9 to be colour. Nope. I def am all about the B&W as you can see by me turning it the fuck off on the first sheet.
> 
> Guess what corporate overlords?! I just throw all of them out and reprint, so you ain't saving shit!



IT is a self fulfilling prophesy. Change my mind.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Supply chain too.

----------


## suntan

> Actually, many don't ask for additional help.
> 
> Also, I'm not qualified to coach. I am, however, qualified to assess the quality of the coaching. As with anything volunteer, you get what you pay for. I'd gladly pay more for better coaching, and I may push my kid towards sports where that can be the case. Except hockey. I want nothing to do with hockey and its culture.



There are lots of sports with properly paid coaches. My oldest does climbing and bouldering and has fine coaches. My youngest does horseback riding and again, fine coaches.

----------


## Disoblige

> Most kids sports teams have to beg and plead for coaches, and for the amount of work it is, and the shit they put up with from the parents, it sounds like a terrible deal. If you don't like your kids coaches, please volunteer and do better yourself.



Yes, it is a ton of work to coach properly, and you really have to have a passion for it. To better yourself, to learn, and to see what works. And most importantly, instill that having fun is very important.

Problem is people think coaching is just presenting what you know and that's it. There is so many levels to it and most don't have the time to do it. I find it very rewarding myself and it's why I do it and put max effort into it. Then again, I don't have kids so that probably helps.

----------


## bjstare

> Default printing in B&W even after you change one sheet within the same Excel workbook. Yeah, I really only wanted to override the first sheet to force it into colour. Didn't want these other 9 to be colour. Nope. I def am all about the B&W as you can see by me turning it the fuck off on the first sheet.
> 
> Guess what corporate overlords?! I just throw all of them out and reprint, so you ain't saving shit!



Printing?? Like... on paper?

Talk about a pet peeve. I haven't printed anything in years.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Insane mad-persons who miss a call from an unknown number and then CALL THAT NUMBER BACK to see what the call was about.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Insane mad-persons who miss a call from an unknown number and then CALL THAT NUMBER BACK to see what the call was about.



This^
There are so, so many shallow graves needing to be dug for these people.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm supposed to answer my phone because work reasons. Do not like.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I've been getting pounded several times per week lately by the phone call that's a recording in Mandarin with uncomfortably loud, peaceful music playing overtop of it.

I can't even figure out how to try and fall for that scam.

----------


## suntan

You're lucky, I started getting those years ago. My call control stopped them thankfully.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Actually, many don't ask for additional help.
> 
> Also, I'm not qualified to coach. I am, however, qualified to assess the quality of the coaching. As with anything volunteer, you get what you pay for. I'd gladly pay more for better coaching, and I may push my kid towards sports where that can be the case. Except hockey. I want nothing to do with hockey and its culture.



I am so happy to hear that im not the only one that thinks this way 
@Buster
. Living in a rural town, almost all of the kids are in hockey.

Hockey parents are the worst. That's literally the only thing thse people talk about, it's exhausting.

----------


## Buster

> I am so happy to hear that im not the only one that thinks this way 
> @Buster
> . Living in a rural town, almost all of the kids are in hockey.
> 
> Hockey parents are the worst. That's literally the only thing thse people talk about, it's exhausting.



Canada's obsession with hockey is tiresome.

----------


## killramos

Kids hockey is a cancer

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> You're lucky, I started getting those years ago. My call control stopped them thankfully.



I have also been getting them for years, but they come in waves.

----------


## suntan

> I have also been getting them for years, but they come in waves.



Nice. Ugh, that sucks.

----------


## killramos

The previous owner of my office phone seemed to give out their number like it was going out of style.

IT has in their infinite wisdom ported my office phone, which I used to safe be able to ignore and just check the messages occasionally, to a “Teams phone”. Which also has the happy ability to ring to my cell phone.

I wish I could get rid of it and stop pretending desk phones have any relevance in 2021.

----------


## Buster

> I have also been getting them for years, but they come in waves.



anal warts?

----------


## bjstare

Glad to know I'm not the only one that has no interest putting my kids in hockey.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I wish I could get rid of it and stop pretending desk phones have any relevance in 2021.



The only desk phone a company needs is the one at main reception. That's it.

----------


## suntan

It's a totally fucked up sport.

Easy way to get chicks though.

----------


## Darkane

> Glad to know I'm not the only one that has no interest putting my kids in hockey.



Theres lots, its just looked down upon for some reason haha. 

The thing is hockey is so important for networking and being a team player, but interestingly enough with the diversity and inclusion push, more people who didnt grow up with hockey are getting into positions where the previous hockey bro use to be. Interesting psychology happening. Anyone else noticing this?

----------


## killramos

If I had a buck for every kid I grew up with who pissed away the concept of a higher education because hes going to be the next mats sundin

Hard pass on the entire sport. I will strap on some skates and play around with a puck with my kid on the neighborhood rink but thats where it ends.

Happy to watch people concuss themselves into mush for my entertainment on a Saturday night though.

----------


## bjstare

> There’s lots, it’s just looked down upon for some reason haha. 
> 
> The thing is hockey is so important for networking and being a “team player”, but interestingly enough with the diversity and inclusion push, more people who didn’t grow up with hockey are getting into positions where the previous hockey bro use to be. Interesting psychology happening. Anyone else noticing this?



I've been quite successful at networking without playing hockey, there's many avenues.

----------


## suntan

For those 50+ I think it matters more.

Younger and it matters way, way, way less.

Same with golfing.

----------


## killramos

I definitely golf wrong.

I hate golfing with anyone other than close personal acquaintances lol

----------


## Buster

> I definitely golf wrong.
> 
> I hate golfing with anyone other than close personal acquaintances lol



I prefer golfing for work. At least then it feels like I'm accomplishing something.

Spending 4-6 hours on a leisure activity on a sunday? Don't people have shit to get done?

----------


## max_boost

> Canada's obsession with hockey is tiresome.



Lol it’s all we have. 

In America there’s basketball, baseball, football, and hockey lol maybe time we diversify

----------


## killramos

> I prefer golfing for work. At least then it feels like I'm accomplishing something.
> 
> Spending 4-6 hours on a leisure activity on a sunday? Don't people have shit to get done?



I mean. That’s the nature of a leisure activity.

I don’t pretend like I golf often these days though lol

Also… what did you buy the ridgeline for again?

----------


## Buster

> Also… what did you buy the ridgeline for again?



Fitness.

----------


## Darkane

> I've been quite successful at networking without playing hockey, there's many avenues.



Don’t get me wrong, me too. 

But if your directors and up play on teams, and you also play on the same team or within the league - you’re already ahead of the guy not playing. 

Again, work should speak for itself, not drinking two Rainer at 11pm at the ring on a Tuesday with the guy. Ya know?

----------


## Hallowed_point

That stupid Brad Pitt type "Fury" hipster hairstyle that continues to be a popular choice years later. Even more cringe when it has a part line cut into the side. Unprofessional/goofy imo 

Also Rockabilly people. You know the type.

----------


## vengie

... Sounds like a lot of people here are unhappy they suck at sports.

----------


## killramos

Hockey Bro spotted  :ROFL!:

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I've been getting pounded several times per week lately.



 :Pimpin':  :rocket:  :Pooosie:

----------


## suntan

> Don’t get me wrong, me too. 
> 
> But if your directors and up play on teams, and you also play on the same team or within the league - you’re already ahead of the guy not playing. 
> 
> Again, work should speak for itself, not drinking two Rainer at 11pm at the ring on a Tuesday with the guy. Ya know?



That's sorta going away thankfully.

But work will never speak for itself. Hockey has just been replaced with other activities.

----------


## Buster

does Hockey Bro culture play more in O+G than in other industries?

Is it something that plays well if you are trying to butter up some mid-management procurement dude at one of your "key customers"?

Do people sleep their way to the top being a good offensive d-man in some lunchtime beer league?

In any case, I don't know anyone successful in business who gives a twat fart about rec hockey.

----------


## killramos

Dman? No. Goalie? Yes

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Business people still seem to give WAY more fucks about golfing than any other sport known to man. It's still the old guard's way of making deals so far as I can tell.

----------


## vengie

> does Hockey Bro culture play more in O+G than in other industries?
> 
> Is it something that plays well if you are trying to butter up some mid-management procurement dude at one of your "key customers"?
> 
> Do people sleep their way to the top being a good offensive d-man in some lunchtime beer league?
> 
> In any case, I don't know anyone successful in business who gives a twat fart about rec hockey.



No to most of the above.

The vast majority of guys I play hockey with play for fun and network as a bonus.

Buttering up is done golfing and or skeet shooting (highly recommend skeet shooting with clients by the way).

----------


## killramos

Maybe it only works if you play hockey at the Glencoe

----------


## Darkane

> Dman? No. Goalie? Yes



Omg this is truth. 

My peer at work manages his hockey team, a lot of time Is spent on finding goalies.

----------


## vengie

> Play hockey at the Glencoe



I found your problem with "hockey bro's".

Aka entitled children with rich parents.

----------


## killramos

As with any winter sport… What’s the difference?

----------


## Darkane

> No to most of the above.
> 
> The vast majority of guys I play hockey with play for fun and network as a bonus.
> 
> Buttering up is done golfing and or skeet shooting (highly recommend skeet shooting with clients by the way).



Curious - with the new age and guns I see this as a potential judgment of the person. 

Know your audience and all that. Would work well with the Berta old guard.

----------


## suntan

We just want things buttered up our way and not some other way.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> i found your problem with "hockey bro's".
> 
> Aka entitled children with rich white parents.



fyp.

Are there any bigger brats who grow up to be bigger, more powerful brats than hockey bro's?

----------


## bjstare

> ... Sounds like a lot of people here are unhappy they suck at sports.



Good one

----------


## suntan

I find sports bros to be really nice actually. They have to get along with other people to play.

Worst are fat IT autists.

----------


## Buster

> I find sports bros to be really nice actually. They have to get along with other people to play.
> 
> Worst are fat IT autists.



I'll have to take your word for it

----------


## vengie

> fyp.
> 
> Are there any bigger brats who grow up to be bigger, more powerful brats than hockey bro's?



Some angry people at Hockey Bro's...

Its not hockey that makes people shitty people.

I grew up playing with some absolutely incredible people, and some absolutely awful people.

The awful people, surprise surprise their parents were also shitty people.

Some of my best memories and friends to this day were from playing hockey.  :dunno:

----------


## killramos

I’m just poking fun haha. It’s low hanging fruit

----------


## vengie

Neg repping? Jeez some of you have some deep rooted hatred for people who play hockey it seems

----------


## bjstare

> Neg repping? Jeez some of you have some deep rooted hatred for people who play hockey it seems



Nerds that were made fun of by hockey bros back in high school probably.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm just an incel.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

> Neg repping? Jeez some of you have some deep rooted hatred for people who play hockey it seems



Someone has to eat that cracker...

----------


## bjstare

> Someone has to eat that cracker...



Did anyone ever actually play that game? I only ever heard my hockey bro friends talk about it. I wasn't a hockey bro, so I don't know if it actually occurred.

----------


## vengie

> Did anyone ever actually play that game? I only ever heard my hockey bro friends talk about it. I wasn't a hockey bro, so I don't know if it actually occurred.



In 28 year of organized hockey I have never seen, nor heard of anyone actually doing this.

It was always a joke, but never actually took place.

----------


## suntan

So that's why they call white people cracker.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> So that's why they call white people cracker.



No they do that cuz they racist.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> Curious - with the new age and guns I see this as a potential judgment of the person. 
> Know your audience and all that. Would work well with the Berta old guard.



Re: skeet shooting, I think that's a bit of an offshoot from typical gun/hunting/browning/albertabasspro culture.
One of our midwives was _really_ into skeet shooting, but DGAF about any of the other "gun culture" kinda stuff. According to her, it's just fun and has a challenge to it, a bit of a stress relief, and you get to be outside. Just like any other hobby.

I'd definitely try skeet shooting and I dgaf about guns too, so that's TWO data points for you!

----------


## ExtraSlow

There's no single activity that everyone likes. But skeet shooting is pretty acceptable, and honestly, people have a great time.

----------


## Buster

> One of our midwives was _really_ into skeet shooting



Well, there is a sentence I never expected to read.

----------


## schurchill39

> One of our midwives was _really_ into skeet shooting,



Skeet shooting or skeet skeet shooting?

----------


## suntan

You white people are weird.

----------


## Disoblige

When white people say shit like "this is the best <insert Asian country> food in the city". 99% of the time it is because it is convenient to where they live/work.

----------


## bjstare

> When white people say shit like "this is the best <insert Asian country> food in the city". 99% of the time it is because it is convenient to where they live/work.



When Asian people say "this is the best <insert Asian country> food in the city". 99% of the time it's because their uncle/parent/cousin owns it.

----------


## killramos

:ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm super white and I have a favorite Viet place that's run by a family member. #ambitiouscrossover

----------


## jwslam

> I'm super white and I have a favorite Viet place that's run by a family member. #ambitiouscrossover



That's not surprising. Every white guy on beyond here is married to an Asian woman...

----------


## killramos

Huh. Neat.

----------


## suntan

Tiki Ming is the best Chinese food!

----------


## Disoblige

> Tiki Ming is the best Chinese food!



Manchu Wok, hands down, best in the city.


And to clarify, I don't care if you truly enjoy it. Because I really do believe you do and that is totally fine. But it's the arrogance and narrow-mindedness of trying a couple places and saying that it's the best in the city.
It's like when someone gets woke on trying toro or something for the first time and then becomes a sushi connoisseur.

----------


## killramos

The day I look down on deep fried food coated in sugar will be a sad sad day

----------


## Hallowed_point

> That's not surprising. Every white guy on beyond here is married to an Asian woman...



Seems to be a popular combo with the Engineers.  :ROFL!: 

Also agreed that white people shouldn't be the barometer for quality. Thinking that eating at Manchu Wok/Edo or Taco Time is a cultural experience. Even better when they learn 1 word or greeting in a foreign language and completely butcher it or use it in an inappropriate manner  :facepalm:  Embarrassing

----------


## killramos

Who said it was a cultural experience?

I said it tastes good lol

----------


## Buster

Every Vietnamese and Sushi place in Calgary tastes basically the same.

----------


## suntan

Great, not only do we all look the same, we taste the same.

----------


## Disoblige

> Great, not only do we all look the same, we taste the same.



Sound the same too.

_"ehh-ehh-ehh-ehh-ehh-ehh!"_

----------


## AndyL

I feel like I'm missing out on the proper beyond experience here.  :ROFL!:

----------


## Hallowed_point

When one letter is incorrect on a postal code for a local address and Canada Post does an RTS. The lack of effort at CP is truly something else.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> When one letter is incorrect on a postal code for a local address and Canada Post does an RTS. The lack of effort at CP is truly something else.



I'd be impressed if CP could just delivery mail that was addressed correctly.

----------


## vengie

How everything mechanical in the field seems to break or malfunction on a Friday.  :Guns:

----------


## Buster

> Seems to be a popular combo with the Engineers. 
> 
> Also agreed that white people shouldn't be the barometer for quality. Thinking that eating at Manchu Wok/Edo or Taco Time is a cultural experience. Even better when they learn 1 word or greeting in a foreign language and completely butcher it or use it in an inappropriate manner  Embarrassing






> Manchu Wok, hands down, best in the city.
> 
> 
> And to clarify, I don't care if you truly enjoy it. Because I really do believe you do and that is totally fine. But it's the arrogance and narrow-mindedness of trying a couple places and saying that it's the best in the city.
> It's like when someone gets woke on trying toro or something for the first time and then becomes a sushi connoisseur.



When people assume that their "culture" is special. 

Hot tip: it ain't.

----------


## ExtraSlow

China has no culture. change my mind.

----------


## suntan

Spitting is a culture.

----------


## Swank

> How everything mechanical in the field seems to break or malfunction on a Friday.



I'm expecting extra chaos today as I'm on vacation next week  :Cry:

----------


## nismodrifter

October/November weather.



Every. Freaking. Day.

----------


## suntan

What kind of rain is it? Is it the misty kind or is it sheets?

----------


## nismodrifter

> What kind of rain is it? Is it the misty kind or is it sheets?



Major downpours over the past 2 weeks or so. Every single day. Sometimes its ALL day long. 
I've slowly gotten used to the misty bullshit that is ever present here. Chills you to the bone but at least you can go outside and go for a walk etc.

I was in Calgary this past weekend and I got to tell you, that sunshine is something I will always miss. Felt so freaking good.

----------


## suntan

Damn. At least you can use an umbrella. And cycling in the rain never really bothers me.

----------


## bjstare

> Spitting is a culture.



Sure, but isn't unique to China.

----------


## suntan

How dare you appropriate spitting.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

That thing where you snort down to your alveoli like Ace Ventura to hock up some geoduck clam, lung butter and spit it in the sink in the work washroom before the exit door has fully swung shut?
I think that be the Chinesest cultural thing, ever.




^skip to 1:20

----------


## Buster

Remember when Jim Carrey was funny? Ah, those were the days.

(Except dumb and dumber, thats legend).

----------


## Hallowed_point

Can we create a new "pet peeves that may be construed as racist/offensive" thread.

I'll add to that thread. Coworkers who treat a shared washroom with contempt. IE washing face/spitting into the sink/on the mirror and vigorously blowing their noses etc. You are not at home, and if you are I hope you're the one that cleans the washroom. Have some goddamn consideration for your poor coworkers.

----------


## bjstare

Imagine thinking that blowing your nose is an activity that is unacceptable, even in the bathroom.

----------


## suntan

> Can we create a new "pet peeves that may be construed as racist/offensive" thread.
> 
> I'll add to that thread. Coworkers who treat a shared washroom with contempt. IE washing face/spitting into the sink/on the mirror and vigorously blowing their noses etc. You are not at home, and if you are I hope you're the one that cleans the washroom. Have some goddamn consideration for your poor coworkers.



There was one guy when I worked at <airline> that used to pick his nose and smear it onto the wall above a urinal. We never did find out who it was.

----------


## Disoblige

> There was one guy when I worked at <airline> that used to pick his nose and smear it onto the wall above a urinal. We never did find out who it was.



cue 
@rage2
 phantom nosepicker story?

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Every Vietnamese and Sushi place in Calgary tastes basically the same.



The staff are all probably related

----------


## AndyL

The lady at costco who hard sells the premium membership.

She recognizes me now... She can see me counting my No's... On the 4th No she's shocked EVERY time when I raise my voice and become much less pleasant and polite.

No I really don't want the premium membership. Yep I get it, I'm missing out on 20-40$ by letting you hang onto my 120$ for a year. Whoopy...

----------


## suntan

There's a post from a Costco employee on RFD about that, they have to sell EMs hard.

Regular members are called potatoes lol.

----------


## AndyL

> Regular members are called potatoes lol.



Well I look the part then  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## littledan

Update on the garbage dog poop depositer.

Turns out its my neighbour 2 doors down, that literally put his dog poop in my garbage bin then walked 20 steps back home, PAST HIS OWN garbage bin. WTF.

WWBD.

----------


## Disoblige

> Update on the garbage dog poop depositer.
> 
> Turns out its my neighbour 2 doors down, that literally put his dog poop in my garbage bin then walked 20 steps back home, PAST HIS OWN garbage bin. WTF.
> 
> WWBD.



Confront and ask why they are doing that instead of their own bin. That is ridiculous dude. I would talk to them if it was me.

And isn't your next door neighbor the shithead who doesn't mow? Shit neighbors all around.

----------


## killramos

Collect the bags. And put them on his doorstep after you get a critical mass.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Get some disposable gloves, take the poop back to his bin and smear it all over the inside of garbage can lid. .

----------


## SKR

Put your whole garbage bin in his bin.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Fuck his dad, obviously

----------


## Disoblige

> Get some disposable gloves, take the poop back to his bin and smear it all over the inside of garbage can lid. .



Good idea as well.

----------


## suntan

Empty your green bin into his blue bin.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Fuck his dad, obviously



Wipe dookie off of dick using poop bag.
Put poop bag full of rape shit into his (the son's) trash can.
Dominance.
Profit.

----------


## Disoblige

Local hobby shops who want you to support local yet charge scalper prices on product. Pathetic.

----------


## nismodrifter

> Update on the garbage dog poop depositer.
> 
> Turns out its my neighbour 2 doors down, that literally put his dog poop in my garbage bin then walked 20 steps back home, PAST HIS OWN garbage bin. WTF.
> 
> WWBD.



This is ridiculous. Fuck this guy. Let us know how it goes after you approach him.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> This is ridiculous. Fuck this guy's dad. Let us know how it goes after you approach him.



ftfy

----------


## Swank

> WWBD.



Sounds like you saw him do it, any chance it's because it's the same time every day? If so, bring your bin into your yard and clean the hell out of it. Get in the bin and have someone wheel it out for you, then when he comes along and opens the lid you can scare the ever loving fuck out of him when you jump out asking "WTF WTF WTF???". Not only will this solve the problem (and possibly kill him with a heart attack) but, if caught on video, will go viral enough to buy you a nice dinner if properly monetized.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Bonus points if he wears a shit emoji costume

----------


## killramos

https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/g...9687p.html#srp

I feel like something creative could be done with $3 30lb bags of sheep manure…

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

He won't need one if the guy throws the shit onto him.

----------


## 4WARNED

> Local hobby shops who want you to support local yet charge scalper prices on product. Pathetic.



Proof. Something I saw at Costco on weekend for $20. $100 at local hobby store. I understand markups and moving volumes but that seemed a bit of a stretch.

----------


## schurchill39

> Local hobby shops who want you to support local yet charge scalper prices on product. Pathetic.



Any of these local shops who harp on the "support local" but rape you on price or are giant douche bags when you go in can fuck right off. They are why Amazon is so popular.

----------


## Buster

"shop local" is the business equivalent of a gofundme request.

Why would I shop local if there is no benefit to me?

----------


## vengie

New one - Maybe due to being in a bad mood currently.

Newfie people who text or email with their accent.

Example I just received 

"Good Marnin vengie"

 :Guns:  :Guns:

----------


## Buster

> New one - Maybe due to being in a bad mood currently.
> 
> Newfie people who text or email with their accent.
> 
> Example I just received 
> 
> "Good Marnin vengie"



Fake - newfies cant email

----------


## suntan

> New one - Maybe due to being in a bad mood currently.
> 
> Newfie people who text or email with their accent.
> 
> Example I just received 
> 
> "Good Marnin vengie"



This one pisses me off to no end. Fuck you morons, try to act professional for a few hours.

----------


## ExtraSlow

So me putting y'all into my emails is unprofessional?

----------


## killramos

> So me putting y'all into my emails is unprofessional?



At least y’all isn’t a completely made up word

----------


## Buster

> At least y’all isn’t a completely made up word



I'm disappointed.

----------


## killramos

> I'm disappointed.



I’ll use more punctuation next time*.*

----------


## dirtsniffer

I used yall in a sentence here yesterday. I typically use 'you all' in emails as it seems more common with our team in texas

----------


## Buster

One thing that living down south taught me was I have an aversion to "y'all".

----------


## Disoblige

You know those people who rush into being friends with you without taking the time to let it naturally progress? This happens a lot with mutual friends or co-workers where they automatically deem us as "friends" due to similar interests and act like we already broke the ice. It pushes me away to the point I actually start despising the person. I have given those kinds of people the benefit of the doubt thinking they just want to make friends and whatnot, but weird little things they do turn me off. Anyone been in those situations before? 

It's weird because it is like the equivalent of "moving too fast" but as friends  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

Yup. I totally get that.

In general people who try too hard drive me bananas

----------


## max_boost

> Yup. I totally get that.
> 
> In general people who try too hard drive me bananas



Especially online but not to the point of bananas tho

----------


## Buster

> You know those people who rush into being friends with you without taking the time to let it naturally progress? This happens a lot with mutual friends or co-workers where they automatically deem us as "friends" due to similar interests and act like we already broke the ice. It pushes me away to the point I actually start despising the person. I have given those kinds of people the benefit of the doubt thinking they just want to make friends and whatnot, but weird little things they do turn me off. Anyone been in those situations before? 
> 
> It's weird because it is like the equivalent of "moving too fast" but as friends






> Yup. I totally get that.
> 
> In general people who try too hard drive me bananas



Tell me you're an engineer without telling me you're an engineer.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

So, we're _not_ meeting up for Soggy Biscuits later??

----------


## jwslam

> You know those people who rush into being friends with you without taking the time to let it naturally progress? This happens a lot with mutual friends or co-workers where they automatically deem us as "friends" due to similar interests and act like we already broke the ice. It pushes me away to the point I actually start despising the person. I have given those kinds of people the benefit of the doubt thinking they just want to make friends and whatnot, but weird little things they do turn me off. Anyone been in those situations before? 
> 
> It's weird because it is like the equivalent of "moving too fast" but as friends



Stop giving signs that you'll go to third base on first date?

----------


## Disoblige

> Stop giving signs that you'll go to third base on first date?



You know, I thought about this as well, perhaps it is something I do that triggers that. But I really don't think so. I don't lead people on if I am not interested. If anything, I am a bit too blunt sometimes and it adds to my annoyance when they don't bugger off.

The worst is when people tell me I should live a little and go out. Yeah, no. I have a life, it's just too short to spend it with you.

Lol, this sounds horrible with no context but as I read over this, I realize how anti-social it looks  :ROFL!:

----------


## ercchry

I’m pretty good at no new friends… I don’t reach out first (even to lifelong friends haha) and I sure as shit never follow anyone on any social network

----------


## Disoblige

> I’m pretty good at no new friends… I don’t reach out first (even to lifelong friends haha) and I sure as shit never follow anyone on any social network



Ok I'm not that bad hahaha

----------


## ercchry

> Ok I'm not that bad hahaha



To clarify… I don’t follow people first on socials… I’m running about a 25% follow back rate  :ROFL!:

----------


## Disoblige

> To clarify… I don’t follow people first on socials… I’m running about a 25% follow back rate



Social media I get, fuck that shit.
But part about reaching out to friends first. I don't wanna be THAT guy who never reaches out to anyone, particularly close friends haha

----------


## ExtraSlow

Wait, I'm supposed to use social media? Don't think I've sent or received a friend request on Facebook this year yet, and y'all can follow me on beyond.....

----------


## ercchry

^^i get like 5 a day… all smoking hot females with no post history  :ROFL!: 




> Social media I get, fuck that shit.
> But part about reaching out to friends first. I don't wanna be THAT guy who never reaches out to anyone, particularly close friends haha



I find it exhausting. Use to be the one who always tried to arrange things… if someone invites me to something 9/10 times I’ll go, but unless it’s an activity that I actively participate in and I need the right people to enhance it… I’m not going to arrange shit… every year or two I make an exception and host something myself.. but that’s about it

----------


## schurchill39

> You know, I thought about this as well, perhaps it is something I do that triggers that. But I really don't think so. I don't lead people on if I am not interested. If anything, I am a bit too blunt sometimes and it adds to my annoyance when they don't bugger off.
> 
> The worst is when people tell me I should live a little and go out. Yeah, no. I have a life, it's just too short to spend it with you.
> 
> Lol, this sounds horrible with no context but as I read over this, I realize how anti-social it looks



I see you too also deal with a lot of sales people

----------


## ExtraSlow

Reading, interpreting and explaining patents. Fuck me that's the most painful experience.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

You people are weird.

----------


## vengie

> You people



I'm offended

----------


## Disoblige

The amount of PS5 scalpers on FB is entertaining lol. The ones who post multiple units in the same photo are just comical as well.
I have no issues with it, because if someone is willing to actually pay that amount then good for them (?)... Just see literally 20 posts in the section within the past hour of $800-1000 PS5s. Some of them are Beyond members too  :ROFL!:

----------


## max_boost

> I'm offended



What do you mean you gwai jai  :Big Grin:

----------


## suntan

Emergency test notifications.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Emergency test notifications.



+2

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Emergency test notifications.



While in the middle of a meeting.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

> Emergency test notifications.



Is it though? So my phone made noise that wasn't a text or social media notification. Hardly a concern IMO

----------


## suntan

Fine:

https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/386...09#post5015009

----------


## killramos

Shit actresses whose eyes flit between the camera and what a normal human being is supposed to look at during an entire scene.

I guess they are as bad at their jobs as everyone else.

----------


## Disoblige

When you are a guest at a friend's house and there is almost nothing to drink and you are barely asked if you want anything...  :Frown: 

I thought it was a big no-no to leave your guests dry lol.
I always make sure people over at my place have something to drink, and quite a few choices at least...

----------


## dirtsniffer

I'll add something similar. I host a lot and some people never reciprocate and don't bring shit. They can figure it out themselves after a few times.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I don't know if this shoukd be in that other thread, but the fact that "Black Friday" is now a 3-week long season of several consecutive sales.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I don't know if this shoukd be in that other thread, but the fact that "Black Friday" is now a 3-week long season of several consecutive sales.



Friday Lives Matter.

----------


## killramos

> Friday Lives Matter.



I don’t think you understand Black Friday at all

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I dont think you understand Black Friday at all



_You_ don't understand it because of your white privilege.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> I don't know if this shoukd be in that other thread, but the fact that "Black Friday" is now a 3-week long season of several consecutive sales.



100 percent belong in this thread. It's going to become a month long thing before we know it, and I hate it.

----------


## Buster

> _You_ don't understand it because of your white privilege.



He's Mexican

- - - Updated - - -




> 100 percent belong in this thread. It's going to become a month long thing before we know it, and I hate it.



If there is one thing I hate, it's retailers putting stuff on sale making it cheaper for me to buy. The gall on these people

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^You're lucky you edited that heard/hate thing so quickly, because I was cooking up something that was gonna be confusing, racist and hilarious!

... Maybe I'm lucky...

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I don't know if this shoukd be in that other thread, but the fact that "Black Friday" is now a 3-week long season of several consecutive sales.



Good example. Here's a sale that started November 19, and end November 24, and is labeled as a "black friday sale" when actual black friday is Friday November 26th.

----------


## Disoblige

To be honest, we should be happy these sales last a bit longer. A lot of people are busy and it gives others chances to get in on any sales. The really good stuff might be OOS anyways when the sale starts.
If the thought process is that it should be shorter because the deals would be "better", that won't happen. So why not have a longer sale if the deals are lukewarm anyways?

This should be a pet peeve that is not a pet peeve.

Plus you're just asking for a Travis Scott incident if it's a one day event, or at the very least some site crashes.

----------


## bjstare

> To be honest, we should be happy these sales last a bit longer. A lot of people are busy and it gives others chances to get in on any sales. The really good stuff might be OOS anyways when the sale starts.
> If the thought process is that it should be shorter because the deals would be "better", that won't happen. So why not have a longer sale if the deals are lukewarm anyways?
> 
> This should be a pet peeve that is not a pet peeve.
> 
> Plus you're just asking for a Travis Scott incident if it's a one day event, or at the very least some site crashes.



I don't like the fact they're longer, because I never know when the "real" deals are going to happen. Unlike some people, I don't cruise rfd 19 hours a day, so I have no idea which of the 3 black friday weeks the shit I want is going to be deeply discounted. I'd prefer the 2 day Travis Scott frenzy, so I know exactly when I need to do the shopping.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

People dying in Walmarts after camping out all night to save $80 on an RCA TV is a net benefit to society.


*Don't worry - I'll log out of Buster's laptop before he gets back from lunch.

----------


## Disoblige

> I don't like the fact they're longer, because I never know when the "real" deals are going to happen. Unlike some people, I don't cruise rfd 19 hours a day, so I have no idea which of the 3 black friday weeks the shit I want is going to be deeply discounted. I'd prefer the 2 day Travis Scott frenzy, so I know exactly when I need to do the shopping.



You kinda prove my point. What makes you think there are "real deals" anyways. It's not like the fact it is shorter means there are better deals. It just means the deal has a shorter period and that triggers FOMO.

I know what you mean about the whole 3 week thing, but it's all marketing. They have you hook, line, and sinker when you think it's a "deal" just because it only lasts a day, or one weekend. The fact is no matter what, you gotta know prices and what is actually a deal or not. I have seen lots of "flash sales" that are not good deals at all.

----------


## bjstare

> You kinda prove my point. What makes you think there are "real deals" anyways. It's not like the fact it is shorter means there are better deals. It just means the deal has a shorter period and that triggers FOMO.
> 
> I know what you mean about the whole 3 week thing, but it's all marketing. They have you hook, line, and sinker when you think it's a "deal" just because it only lasts a day, or one weekend. The fact is no matter what, you gotta know prices and what is actually a deal or not. I have seen lots of "flash sales" that are not good deals at all.



I agree with what you're saying. Obviously a person needs to do their homework on what constitutes a good deal. I am not implying any correlation of how good the deals are and how long "black Friday" is, that would be silly (as you correctly pointed out).

My point is that I don't have time to do that homework for every sale that pops up on a different interval within a 3 week period; I can justify doing it for a couple days though.

----------


## Disoblige

Yeah, the fatigue is real lol.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

WtF is going on with Porsche buyers all rushing out to Pep Boys and buying these rice headlights?!?



Holy fuck - that looks _precisely_ like shit! I've seen enough that I've got to assume it's stock. Good Lord, WtF?!! It looks like single LED stickers put on by a little kid.
There's got to be a way to pay extra to not have that, right?

----------


## Disoblige

You complain now, but matrix LEDs will be on almost every car in the future lol.

Watch new GMC trucks have these in 5 years or so.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

The Matrix LEDs originally came from their endurance racecar and made it into road cars didn’t they? I don’t think the base lights have that design for most models.

----------


## killramos

I’ve never really like the weird Porsche quad lights either.

I’m sure they work great, but they look like ass.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I saw this last night that I thought many of you would appreciate.

----------


## Disoblige

Is the 3rd person the a&w guy?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Is the 3rd person the a&w guy?



Our beef is hormone free.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Is the 3rd person the a&w guy?



I hate that motherfucker.

----------


## 03ozwhip

Went to see Ghostbusters tonight. Wtf are people retarded enough to bring a fucking 2 year old to a movie theater is beyond me, let alone a fucking party of them.

----------


## killramos

> Ive never really like the weird Porsche quad lights either.
> 
> Im sure they work great, but they look like ass.



Ooooo a neg rep from some salty boi mad I dont think Porsches ugly lights are cool lol

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

The mail, particularly Australian mail.
It took 46 days to get a fucking letter from there.
Mailed October 1 and received November 16. The purpose? To tell me about a meeting that was November 3rd.

----------


## bjstare

> The mail, particularly Australian mail.
> It took 46 days to get a fucking letter from there.
> Mailed October 1 and received November 16. The purpose? To tell me about a meeting that was November 3rd.



This peeve is slightly misplaced, as it should be focused on the person/company that chooses mail to send a message.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> This peeve is slightly misplaced, as it should be focused on the person/company that chooses mail to send a message.



I'm fine with that, too.
Fuck you, Worley!!

----------


## dirtsniffer

Looking to replace my slide in range and so many manufacturers are calling their free standing ranges slide in because they have front controls. Fuck off with this shit.

----------


## killramos

What is a “freestanding” versus “slide in” range lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

> What is a “freestanding” versus “slide in” range lol



Aren't they the same thing? If not, I legit don't know the difference.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

"Slide in" implies rape and is therefore a hate crime.

I bought my first bottle of "Pearl Milling Company" syrup today. What a fuckin load of shit. Oh, and it's 5.3% smaller, but the same price. That's a small price to pay to stop objectifying Aunt Jemima.
#helping

----------


## bjstare

Slide in might have unfinished sides in some cases. Also I think ours is a slide in, and the top hangs over/sits on top of the counter (I.e., stove top is like 1/4” wider than the sides) so it’s a seamless transition from counter to stove. As opposed to free standing where the top of the stove wraps down to the sides and there’s a gap between range and counter. 

Don’t take my word for it though, I’m not that type of engineer.

----------


## AndyL

Are you perhaps confusing terms? 

Do you maybe mean built-in?

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Are you perhaps confusing terms? 
> 
> Do you maybe mean built-in?



No.

----------


## suntan

https://www.whirlpool.ca/en_ca/blog/...ing-range.html

----------


## dirtsniffer

even their own picture doesn't match the description...

----------


## ExtraSlow

I don't know what I have. Has front controls, but a side overhang. Helenlovejoyscreaming.gif

----------


## Tik-Tok

It's almost like it's all marketing slang.

----------


## Buster

table tennis

----------


## jwslam

> table tennis



Giant table tennis

----------


## Buster

> Giant table tennis



A friend signed me up for pickleball this winter. She had to promise me there would be drinking involved before I agreed.

----------


## Disoblige

Pickleball people piss me off or maybe it is the crowd I see in my area. These chillax people who aren't really into sports but act kinda entitled, etc. Worse than spikeball people because they need to take up gym space to play it and actually affect those around them.

----------


## Buster

> Pickleball people piss me off or maybe it is the crowd I see in my area. These chillax people who aren't really into sports but act kinda entitled, etc. Worse than spikeball people because they need to take up gym space to play it and actually affect those around them.



Well, nothing is worse than spikeball.

But I'm about to do a behind the enemy lines reconnaissance mission on pickleball, so I'll post my findings here.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I had to look pickelball up. So it's tennis for people who are out of shape, but not fat enough that table tennis is more appealing?

Weird.

----------


## bjstare

> I had to look pickelball up. So it's tennis for people who are out of shape, but not fat enough that table tennis is more appealing?
> 
> Weird.



Yes. It's basically tennis on easy/lazy-mode. You'll find it a lots of resorts that have outdoor shuffleboard.

Don't get me wrong, it's fun... but if you are athletic, intend to play with athletic people, and are actually looking for a workout/challenge, just play tennis.

----------


## Buster

Tennis looks great. It's a sport I've always wanted to try, but never seems to work out.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Tennis has the best outfits. I look really cute in those white skirts.

----------


## bjstare

> Tennis looks great. It's a sport I've always wanted to try, but never seems to work out.



It's hard, largely due to the fact that it's quite a bit different from other racquet sports. I'm a reasonably solid badminton/squash/racquetball player, but those skills do not translate as much as you'd think to tennis.

----------


## killramos

Tennis is definitely my favourite of the country club sports.

Aside from Golf

----------


## suntan

> Tennis has the best outfits. I look really cute in those white skirts.



Yes you do.

----------


## SKR

There's a Dodge (of course it's a fuckin Dodge) that parked 2 or 3 stalls down from me at my apartment for the last month or so. Don't know who he is or anything, just a grey Dodge parked there. I left yesterday, got back a couple hours later and now he's decided my spot suits him better. I left again a few hours later and when I got back he was gone, so I parked in my spot again for the night. When I left this morning he was parked in his old spot. When I got back this afternoon he was parked in my spot again. I don't know why. I can only assume my, and everyone else's, presumption about Dodge owners is that they're the stupidest people alive.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

When someone scrapes their car down the entire quarter panel of your car in the parking lot and fucks off without leaving a note. Absolutely get fucked.

----------


## Hallowed_point

If you return a very specifically worded email with nothing left to the imagination with an unwelcome/impromptu phone call you can kindly GFY. 

Same goes for those who leave a voicemail that doesn't state the reason for the call, what they're expecting you to do etc. Aka "blah blah, call me." Good luck with that one  :Pooosie:  

I don't mind phone calls, however one shouldn't attempt to use them as leverage or reveal information in a way that is to the impromptu caller/dickhead's advantage.

----------


## beyond_ban

What's the beef with Spike? Sorry if it has been discussed, but i find it a great time with some crazy rallies... same for pickle ball. Lots of fun without much of a barrier to entry and still able to give you a good workout.

----------


## Disoblige

> When someone scrapes their car down the entire quarter panel of your car in the parking lot and fucks off without leaving a note. Absolutely get fucked.



Noooo. Any cameras in the lot, at the entrance/exit, or nearby street?

----------


## Disoblige

> What's the beef with Spike? Sorry if it has been discussed, but i find it a great time with some crazy rallies... same for pickle ball. Lots of fun without much of a barrier to entry and still able to give you a good workout.



Probably my annoyance at "casuals" in general that makes me dislike Spikeball and Pickleball players. I don't dislike the sport itself.
It's like you have the non-athletic person who have become woke to this sport and act like its the best thing in the world, and immediately start showing you YouTube and shit about how it's so big and all these crazy shots in said videos.

I don't know how to describe this type of annoying behaviour. But it's really annoying. Kinda like vegans, or those people trying to push me into trying oat milk.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Probably my annoyance at "casuals" in general that makes me dislike Spikeball and Pickleball players. I don't dislike the sport itself.
> It's like you have the non-athletic person who have become woke to this sport and act like its the best thing in the world, and immediately start showing you YouTube and shit about how it's so big and all these crazy shots in said videos.
> 
> I don't know how to describe this type of annoying behaviour. But it's really annoying. Kinda like vegans, or those people trying to push me into trying oat milk.



It's like anyone who takes anything too seriously. They have a gaping void in multiple aspects of their life that they're trying to fill by shaving their legs in their Ironman pinny to improve their shitty swim time which they mention to casual strangers on a fucking bus.
"Yeah, I totes banged off that latest Ironman in Penticton. It was a good haul."

*throat chop / face slap !!!

----------


## Disoblige

When morons don't stop for fire trucks and emergency vehicles.

Like, it would be nice if fire trucks had a bushwacker, or maybe a camera where later on tickets get issued for stupidity. That is a good revenue maker right there.

Seriously, most cities are bad at this but SOUTHEAST CALGARY is the most entitled clueless drivers I have seen.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Noooo. Any cameras in the lot, at the entrance/exit, or nearby street?



Nope, I got the car on my dash cam when I was pulling in but it was dark enough that the plate# was motion blurred and no amount of ENHANCE was going to fix it.

The good news is that despite looking like a lot of damage it was mostly just paint transfer off their bumper, I was able to clean it off with a magic eraser and the actual scratches look like they can be polished out.






> When morons don't stop for fire trucks and emergency vehicles.
> 
> Like, it would be nice if fire trucks had a bushwacker, or maybe a camera where later on tickets get issued for stupidity. That is a good revenue maker right there.
> 
> Seriously, most cities are bad at this but SOUTHEAST CALGARY is the most entitled clueless drivers I have seen.



Still have to give it to the NE on that one. A few weeks back I was stopped in a turn lane as a fire truck tried to cross the road ahead of me. Two lane road, instead of each lane moving off to the side the cars _zippered into each other_ and completely blocked the fire truck.

I was excited to see how the situation would resolve itself, but then somebody rear-ended my car. It's been a rough month for the wagon.

----------


## vengie

When your supplier sends parts pricing by mistake through to our end purchaser, which then makes said purchaser get pissed off and try to buy direct.  :crazy nut: 

It won't work, but its a headache I'd rather not deal with today.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> When your supplier sends parts pricing by mistake through to our end purchaser, which then makes said purchaser get pissed off and try to buy direct. 
> 
> It won't work, but its a headache I'd rather not deal with today.



 Hey that shit happens in my business too!

----------


## Hallowed_point

Zoom Meetings, particularly with Boomers.

Shoot me now  :thumbsdown:

----------


## schurchill39

UPS keeps sending our packages to a house with the same house number on a different street - its a Terrace and we are on a Heights. This is 3 packages now they've done it despite all the labels having the proper address on them.

----------


## killramos

Yea they used to do that to me with 30th avenue and 31st avenue and vice versa before. Irritating.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I would trust a dog to deliver raw meat more than UPS to deliver anything.

They are 15 steps worse than the second worst courier.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Hey that shit happens in my business too!



I once sent a full project Estimate to a client in "file copy" format with every markup on every item/hourly rate/etc. clearly detailed. 

In the end, they appreciated we were dealing in good faith and didn't even blink but what a stressful fucking realization at the time.  :ROFL!:

----------


## schurchill39

> Yea they used to do that to me with 30th avenue and 31st avenue and vice versa before. Irritating.






> I would trust a dog to deliver raw meat more than UPS to deliver anything.
> 
> They are 15 steps worse than the second worst courier.



Yea, none of the other carriers ever have any issues. Its just those tumble weeds at UPS. Tried calling them but the people at their call center have no idea what we are talking about and "don't see any issues on their end". At least the other house has nice people and they message us when a package shows up incorrectly.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> UPS keeps sending our packages to a house with the same house number on a different street - its a Terrace and we are on a Heights. This is 3 packages now they've done it despite all the labels having the proper address on them.



I am in the NW and I get mail for the same address NE. Taxis and pizzas too.

----------


## flipstah

> Tennis has the best outfits. I look really cute in those white skirts.



Go on

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Go on



Actual footage of extraslow at Wimbledon

----------


## ExtraSlow

The paparazzi is everywhere I tells ya. You can see why I was asking about dad bod shirts . . .

----------


## killramos

Airlines.

Seriously, how much more do I need to pay for them to do their fucking jobs properly.

----------


## vengie

Folding fitted sheets.

----------


## bjstare

> Folding fitted sheets.



Consider getting a wife (or housekeeper if marriage isn't your thing) to take care of this stuff. Many potential peeves can be avoided.

----------


## vengie

> Consider getting a wife (or housekeeper if marriage isn't your thing) to take care of this stuff. Many potential peeves can be avoided.



I was trying to help the wife. 
Last time I offer to fold sheets.

----------


## Strider

> Consider getting a wife (or housekeeper if marriage isn't your thing) to take care of this stuff. Many potential peeves can be avoided.



Not sure if that solution results in a net increase or decrease in pet peeves.

----------


## SKR

> Folding fitted sheets.



Roll it up into a ball and throw it in the closet. If your wife complains, roll her up into a ball and throw her into a closet too. Who gives a shit if your sheets are wrinkly? Your bed isn't wrinkly, it'll flatten out.

Like and subscribe for more life and relationship advice from someone who isn't successful and who women find universally unfuckable.

----------


## 03ozwhip

On the topic of people using your bins for dog shit, I have video of a dude doing it last night, don't know how to 3mbed it, but ya.

Wife posted it on Facebook and got torn a new asshole for calling him out, man, what is this world coming to lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

Facebook is a cancer. Never join neighborhood Facebook groups.

----------


## Buster

> Facebook is a cancer. Never join neighborhood Facebook groups.



are you joking? Our FB group is highly entertaining.

----------


## Disoblige

> are you joking? Our FB group is highly entertaining.



McKenzie has lotta stay at home moms/trophy wives, hey?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> are you joking? Our FB group is highly entertaining.



I never joke.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Facebook is a cancer. Never join neighborhood Facebook groups.



I totally fucking agree.

----------


## Buster

"I seen..."

----------


## vengie

> "I seen't..."



Fixed

----------


## killramos

> McKenzie has lotta stay at home moms/trophy wives, hey?



Buster is one of them

----------


## Buster

> Buster is one of them



I wish I was born rich instead of handsome.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I wish I was born rich instead of handsome.



I have bad news for you . . .

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> McKenzie has lotta stay at home moms/trophy wives, hey?



I bet more than one are also named McKenzie.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

When Americans pronounce the word decal...

DeeKal

----------


## Darell_n

> When Americans pronounce the word decal...
> 
> DeeKal



When Americans hear the word sticker for the first time ever, from your own mouth. I didnt know that sticker is apparently a Canadian term?

----------


## Buster

epoxy projects....tables and whatnot.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Epoxy as a design element should be punishable by death.

----------


## Buster

> Epoxy as a design element should be punishable by death.



there's a guy on the youtube that does desks where he takes hardwood throwaway slabs and fills them in with black epoxy. That seems acceptable. But river tables? Fuck that shit right in the bleeding starfish.

----------


## bjstare

> there's a guy on the youtube that does desks where he takes hardwood throwaway slabs and fills them in with black epoxy. That seems acceptable. But river tables? Fuck that shit right in the bleeding starfish.



Tell that to Blackforest. They've built a global following doing this shit... and charge an arm and a leg. Good for them.

----------


## ExtraSlow

It's really popular. Doesn't make it right.

----------


## vengie

Two hour mandatory meetings for a client to discuss their new policy of vaccination.

240 attendees, and it turns into a fucking political debate about legalities of mandatory vaccinations...

 :facepalm:

----------


## suntan

> Two hour mandatory meetings for a client to discuss their new policy of vaccination.
> 
> 240 attendees, and it turns into a fucking political debate about legalities of mandatory vaccinations...



It will probably not be legal in the majority of situations. Court cases are going either way so they're no help either.

Even better:

- Companies have to start bringing back employees to the office or else WFH is an implied accepted situation.
- Not requiring vaccinated employees could mean that companies are negligent in the safety of their employees.

Even asking for proof is a legal grey area, so everybody's doing it now while it's allowed.

----------


## R-Audi

Westjet.

Have a vacation booked with them in March. Flights got changed by a few hours (For the better!) and they insist that you haved to call them to confirm it still works or they will eventually cancel your booking. EVERY single person on the flight, not just the people that it DOESNT work for. (TO rebook) Oh, and dont try out that automated callback system, thats only for regular flights, not the vacation packages. 
Twice I have called and been on hold for 2.5hrs only to have my office phone line cut out.

----------


## Buster

> Tell that to Blackforest. They've built a global following doing this shit... and charge an arm and a leg. Good for them.



i just googled them. ::shudder::

----------


## killramos

> Westjet.
> 
> Have a vacation booked with them in March. Flights got changed by a few hours (For the better!) and they insist that you haved to call them to confirm it still works or they will eventually cancel your booking. EVERY single person on the flight, not just the people that it DOESNT work for. (TO rebook) Oh, and dont try out that automated callback system, thats only for regular flights, not the vacation packages. 
> Twice I have called and been on hold for 2.5hrs only to have my office phone line cut out.



I had something similar happen on the weekend and after 2 hours I gave up and just showed up at the airport.

For a fresh pet peeve.

It’s not “unexpectedly higher call volume” if it’s always higher. You are just cheap, not hiring enough call support staff, and lying about it. Cut the shit and own it.

----------


## vengie

> It’s not “unexpectedly higher call volume” if it’s always higher. You are just cheap, not hiring enough call support staff, and lying about it. Cut the shit and own it.



Oh my god this... 
I called the Zoo today at 2pm and got that message.

----------


## arcticcat522

Electronic tail gate on pick up trucks... it was like -3 yesterday and the GD MF POS wouldn't open.

----------


## Buster

Okay I'll say it. 

Those gemstone soffit lights.

That shit went from non existent to played out in about 16 months.

----------


## nismodrifter

> Okay I'll say it. 
> 
> Those gemstone soffit lights.
> 
> That shit went from non existent to played out in about 16 months.



This.

----------


## bjstare

> Okay I'll say it. 
> 
> Those gemstone soffit lights.
> 
> That shit went from non existent to played out in about 16 months.



Idk it depends how they’re used. If you make your house look like a Vegas hotel sign that moves and changes color, it’s tacky. If you just make them red/green/white and static, it’s a way better alternative to old timey lights imo.

----------


## Buster

> Idk it depends how they’re used. If you make your house look like a Vegas hotel sign that moves and changes color, it’s tacky. If you just make them red/green/white and static, it’s a way better alternative to old timey lights imo.



It will be viewed as a fad, I think.

"Hey remember in Covid, when everyone bought toilet paper, and put up LED string lights on their soffits?"

----------


## ExtraSlow

There are worse fads. White countertops for instance.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Soffit or fascia?

I used to work with a guy who pronounced it _Faschurr_ and "corrected" me when I pronounced it correctly.

----------


## Buster

> Soffit or fascia?
> 
> I used to work with a guy who pronounced it _Faschurr_ and "corrected" me when I pronounced it correctly.



 they are at the corner of the fascia and the soffit.

----------


## killramos

What is the beyond approved form of Christmas lights?

----------


## Buster

People who complain about climate change, then also get on an airplane for vacation.

Pick a lane, you hypocrite.

----------


## killramos

> People who complain about climate change, then also get on an airplane for vacation.
> 
> Pick a lane, you hypocrite.



There are almost no people who aren’t complete hypocrites about climate change.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

The short form for _number_ being "No."

I've got a better no. There's *no fucking O* in the word _number_.

----------


## suntan

> People who complain about climate change, then also get on an airplane for vacation.
> 
> Pick a lane, you hypocrite.



Airplanes don't use fossil fuels you idiot.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> People who complain about climate change, then also get on an airplane for vacation.
> 
> Pick a lane, you hypocrite.



Pollution doesn't affect the environment over 30,000 ft, it just wafts off into space. Learn science idiot.

----------


## 4WARNED

> Electronic tail gate on pick up trucks... it was like -3 yesterday and the GD MF POS wouldn't open.



I second this. super frustrating. what's next? Heated Tailgate latches? lol

----------


## ercchry

> The short form for _number_ being "No."
> 
> I've got a better no. There's *no fucking O* in the word _number_.



But there is an o in the Latin word numero  :dunno: 

Better put some more non-English based abbreviations on your list: lb and oz!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Cloves, and anything that has the taste or smell of cloves. Trash.

----------


## Disoblige

1. Master of one > Jack of all trades.
2. Fuckin' casuals...

3. When people say "But you have to understand that..."

No I don't have to understand shit.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Coasters that are so needlessly thick that if you place your drink slightly over the edge of the coaster, the glass tips over, spills and breaks.
Fuck you, thick coasters!

----------


## ExtraSlow

I hate coasters.

----------


## killramos

I hate permanent rings on my furniture more

----------


## Buster

> I hate permanent rings on my furniture more



My strategy has been to have furniture that I don't give a shit about.

And if something happens to it, I call it "patina".

----------


## suntan

> I hate coasters.



Especially at work.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I hate coasters.



East or West?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> My strategy has been to have furniture that I don't give a shit about.
> 
> And if something happens to it, I call it "patina".



Me too.
https://dictionary.cambridge.org/pro...english/patina

----------


## suntan

> My strategy has been to have furniture that I don't give a shit about.
> 
> And if something happens to it, I call it "patina".



One of my friends had a GF named Patina. She was hot.

----------


## killramos

> One of my friends had a GF named Patina. She was hot.



Was she well used?

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Was she well used?



Well stained at least.

----------


## schurchill39

Development inspectors who don't actually inspect people's work because "oh you're an electrician, you're probably good on the electrical you added". 

Was told that the inspector closed the file on the development the previous home owner on our house was doing prior to us buying it and won't need any follow up inspections. I started to dive into it this past week and found a pile of shit wrong with it. No vapor barrier behind receptacles on outside walls, too many plugs/lights on a breaker, two wires in a breaker only designed for one wire, live wires not terminated because he just tied into a random receptacle instead of doing a dedicated run. Then I also found a bunch of other shit that is kosher but totally sloppy like armored cable on random parts of a run (because he likely stole it from work), inefficient electrical runs crossing over one another, 3-4 feet of looped wire at each receptacle, no arc fault on a room that is obviously a bedroom but they deemed it a gym in their plans etc. 

A lot of this stuff would have been caught with an inspection but all it does is add more work for me and keep me away from the company that the PO works for.

----------


## suntan

City inspectors actually inspecting is apparently a recent thing.

----------


## Tik-Tok

The PO of our house was a master electrician and built a bathroom around the electrical panel  :ROFL!:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> ..., no arc fault on a room that is *obviously* a bedroom but they deemed it a gym in their plans etc...



I think it's true that if there's no closet, no one can ever call that a "bedroom" on a realty listing. But that (maybe) just makes him dumb for not adding a closet to future-proof that room.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Ol' Buzz Killington here:




> I’m out if y’all follow thru banging people’s dads and all

----------


## max_boost

> I hate coasters.



Do you respect wood?

----------


## mr2mike

> The PO of our house was a master electrician and built a bathroom around the electrical panel



Hope he made a tiled panel door too. Lol


Not sure what's worse:
Listening to the parade or lawn mowers in the summer or listening to the sweet sounds of a two cycle leaf blower move snow around every day at 7am on weekdays.
Literally, I can shovel in the same amount of time.

----------


## bjstare

> Hope he made a tiled panel door too. Lol
> 
> 
> Not sure what's worse:
> Listening to the parade or lawn mowers in the summer or listening to the sweet sounds of a two cycle leaf blower move snow around every day at 7am on weekdays.
> Literally, I can shovel in the same amount of time.



Yeah leaf blowers are kind of silly for snow removal in most cases.

I've used my snowblower a few times now though, I bet you'd like that way better.

----------


## killramos

I love my snow blower.

Only issue is I have to shovel stairs by hand.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

While I don't even have one, it would be great for steps. And cars if you parked outside like some kind of Neanderthal.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> While I don't even have one, it would be great for steps. And cars if you parked outside like some kind of Neanderthal.



Please do not use snowblower on steps and cars.
Thx.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Please do not use snowblower on steps and cars.
> Thx.



I was still talking about leaf blowers. I am as slow as you are obtuse!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I was still talking about leaf blowers. I am as slow as you are obtuse!

----------


## mr2mike

> Yeah leaf blowers are kind of silly for snow removal in most cases.
> 
> I've used my snowblower a few times now though, I bet you'd like that way better.



Actually a snowblower isn't as annoying. One or two passes and it's done.
From the just after 7am time I posted my peeve, the leaf blowers have not shut off.
You spend 3hrs snowblowing, you'd be almost done the whole community plus the outdoor rinks.

----------


## suntan

Well at least someone's blowing something.

----------


## Hallowed_point

Why is it (other than general apathy/incompetence) that Canada Post cannot figure out how to deliver a package or envelope in Calgary if the postal code is wrong or even just one letter or number is off even when the rest of the address is 100% correct? Is it all automated and rejected by a computer? It doesn't make much sense to me how they cant just deliver the item to the address as there can't be more than one of the same address in a city (generally speaking.)

Sure makes more sense vs driving around with a parcel in your mail truck, bringing it back to the depot instead of just driving to the address on the package  :Shock:

----------


## suntan

Yes. They use OCR to scan the postal code by computer and that shunts it to the correct general area. If you get the postal code wrong you're basically up shit creek.

----------


## killramos

Sorry. Your pet peeve is that Canada Post should have fixed something you fucked up in the first place?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Canada post can barely deliver shit that IS addressed correctly. They are 100% the worst mail carrier in this country, and a terrible value for taxpayers.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> Sorry. Your pet peeve is that Canada Post should have fixed something you fucked up in the first place?



Most Canadian chirp ever  :ROFL!:  no, in this case the seller messed up my postal code but in the past I've had it where I wrote one letter or number wrong and they RTS it. CP doesn't seem to be very solution/customer service oriented #unions #crankyworkers

----------


## bjstare

> Sorry. Your pet peeve is that Canada Post should have fixed something you fucked up in the first place?



It's that the delivery service can't use a little logical reasoning (either in the automation, or the actual people reading the address) to fix his fuckup. That being said, Newman from Seinfeld is highly representative of the average postal worker IMO, so the pet peeve is valid.

----------


## gmc72

> Canada post can barely deliver shit that IS addressed correctly. They are 100% the worst mail carrier in this country, and a terrible value for taxpayers.



And good luck trying to track a package if it gets delayed. I am going through this right now. It is delayed, and there have been 0 updates for the past 8 days.  :Bang Head:

----------


## killramos

> Canada post can barely deliver shit that IS addressed correctly. They are 100% the worst mail carrier in this country, and a terrible value for taxpayers.



Have you met UPS

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Have you met UPS



Second worst, but still better.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

At least Canada post delivers it to my house, instead of dropping my $1400 phone off at the wrong address, and then refusing to deal with me until it's been missing for 72 hours.
#ThanksFedex

----------


## schurchill39

> Second worst, but still better.



I whole heartedly disagree. UPS is by far the worst delivery company since the carrier pigeon. If it wasn't for the fact pigeons don't have the load capacity we require then we'd still be better off using them over UPS.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I whole heartedly disagree. UPS is by far the worst delivery company since the carrier pigeon. If it wasn't for the fact pigeons don't have the load capacity we require then we'd still be better off using them over UPS.



You can write that in Tungsten Carbide.
I will fight ExtraSlow

----------


## suntan

The FB Karens were saying that one of the ladies working at the local CP office was stealing packages, so I asked for a receipt when I dropped off an Amazon return. The lady helping me was not happy that I asked for one.

----------


## killramos

> The FB Karens were saying that one of the ladies working at the local CP office was stealing packages, so I asked for a receipt when I dropped off an Amazon return. The lady helping me was not happy that I asked for one.



If you are doing the same thing as the Facebook Karen’s. Does that make you a Facebook Karen too?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> If you are doing the same thing as the Facebook Karen’s. Does that make you a Facebook Karen too?



it does.

----------


## suntan

> If you are doing the same thing as the Facebook Karen’s. Does that make you a Facebook Karen too?



Nope, it makes me a Facebook Neil.

----------


## HHURICANE1

> The FB Karens were saying that one of the ladies working at the local CP office was stealing packages, so I asked for a receipt when I dropped off an Amazon return. The lady helping me was not happy that I asked for one.



When I drop mine off they don't even ask. They just give me one.

----------


## Disoblige

Yeah, they're supposed to give you a return tracking receipt.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Yeah, they're supposed to give you a return tracking receipt.



Really? Half the time I just throw my returns in the community mailbox. No receipts there.

----------


## ercchry

Seems like a pretty elaborate system to just throw something in the landfill

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

"_Fortnightly_"... 
Get the fuck out of here!
Learn what bi-weekly means and use it. Then teach morons what it means when they Marth it and ask why you aren't meeting twice per week.
Then piss in their coffee.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I had someone tell me once that bi-monthly and bi-weekly meant the same thing. it was superb.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> I had someone tell me once that bi-monthly and bi-weekly meant the same thing. it was superb.



Was it Mar(th)?

----------


## suntan

> I had someone tell me once that bi-monthly and bi-weekly meant the same thing. it was superb.



Fuck I hope it wasn't me.

----------


## ercchry

> I had someone tell me once that bi-monthly and bi-weekly meant the same thing. it was superb.



And that bi-monthly =\ semimonthly?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> And that bi-monthly =\ semimonthly?



sounds the same to me boss.

----------


## ercchry

> sounds the same to me boss.



So you’re saying bi-weekly is once every two weeks… and bi-monthly is…?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> So you’re saying bi-weekly is once every two weeks… and bi-monthly is…?



This must be the greatest part of being in any kind of mortgage or loan business. People have no idea.

----------


## Buster

ES really puts the bi in bi-monthly

----------


## ExtraSlow

Accurate.

----------


## ercchry

> This must be the greatest part of being in any kind of mortgage or loan business. People have no idea.



I wish more HR people could figure it out

----------


## Buster

> I wish more HR people could figure it out



have you met any HR people?

----------


## ercchry

> have you met any HR people?



Was raised by one  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

> Was raised by one



This explains so much…  :ROFL!:

----------


## Buster

> Was raised by one



How old were you when you had to start explaining stuff to them, rather than them explaining stuff to you?

----------


## Buster

The youtube talking head quick cut editing technique where they cut out everything, including breaths, sentence pauses, etc. It's gonna give me a seizure someday.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

LoL they look a bit like Max Headroom or whatever that stupid thing was called.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Max headroom was not stupid. You take that back.

----------


## Brent.ff

> I hate coasters.



You dont respect wood, do ya?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> You dont respect wood, do ya?



There's wood finishes that are pretty durable. I'd choose those for tables which is where I'd put a beverage. Also, for my cold drinks I like to use a double walled glass so there's hardly any condensation anyway. 

#5dchess

----------


## Buster

> There's wood finishes that are pretty durable. I'd choose those for tables which is where I'd put a beverage. Also, for my cold drinks I like to use a double walled glass so there's hardly any condensation anyway. 
> 
> #5dchess



ES does not like table condoms.

----------


## killramos

> ES does not like table condoms.



It changes the feeling

----------


## suntan

Yeah but his drink would last longer.

----------


## killramos

> Yeah but his drink would last longer.



Kid of a moot point when you can just have another drink

----------


## Disoblige

Hey while we are on this topic, instead of calling someone a cougar, should be called a Patina.

----------


## Buster

My wife picks the toppings off of pizzas. I mean the whole pizza not just her slice.

Anyone know a good divorce lawyer?

----------


## schurchill39

> My wife picks the toppings off of pizzas. I mean the whole pizza not just her slice.
> 
> Anyone know a good divorce lawyer?



You might want to consider a criminal defense lawyer for the ass whooping I hope you laid down for that.

----------


## ExtraSlow

She can stand outside while the humans are eating that meal.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

As long as she's not gagging during Shower Head, then I'm pretty sure you're...
Oh...

----------


## littledan

Adult men who call their father "daddy"

----------


## suntan

> Kid of a moot point when you can just have another drink



How many drinks do you think the table can handle?

----------


## killramos

> How many drinks do you think the table can handle?



I’ve been known to double fist when the opportunity arises

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Adult men who call their father "daddy"

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> My wife picks the toppings off of pizzas. I mean the whole pizza not just her slice.
> 
> Anyone know a good divorce lawyer?



Is this new behaviour or new wife?

----------


## Buster

> Is this new behaviour or new wife?



It's when I forget to put the pizza on a high shelf so she can't reach it.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> It's when I forget to put the pizza on a high shelf so she can't reach it.



I would suggest you adjust your behaviour accordingly as shipping delays are still having a negative impact on the new wife market.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> My wife picks the toppings off of pizzas. I mean the whole pizza not just her slice.
> 
> Anyone know a good divorce lawyer?



Y wife eats pizza with a fork and knife like she's too good for everyone. Fuck her.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Fuck her.



 Get her to text me, I'll take care of it.

----------


## Buster

> I would suggest you adjust your behaviour accordingly as shipping delays are still having a negative impact on the new wife market.



My wife is Ukrainian. That's close to Russian. That's pretty damn close to being a mail order bride.

----------


## vengie

> Y wife eats pizza with a fork and knife like she's too good for everyone. Fuck her.



You eat pizza with your hands? 

Were you born in a cave or something?

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> You eat pizza with your hands? 
> 
> Were you born in a cave or something?



Isn't a hospital just an artificial cave system?

----------


## 03ozwhip

> You eat pizza with your hands? 
> 
> Were you born in a cave or something?



Seriously, you too? Lol

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Eating pizza in Italy = Fork and knife
Eating pizza anywhere else in world = Hands

----------


## vengie

> Seriously, you too? Lol



I am a sophisticated gentlemen!

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Y wife eats pizza with a fork and knife like she's too good for everyone. Fuck her.



Who does she think she is? George fucking Costanza?

----------


## Hallowed_point

Coworkers who are too lazy/inept to realize that coffee grounds in fact go in the provided compost bin 5 steps away and not in the garbage can 1 step away from the coffee machine. Also people who throw cans in the garbage. I guess my inner Vancouver Island hippy is coming out.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I have apparently been storing a few.

1. You know when you've got a rogue hair that you pluck and the root or follicle comes out with it? Then you drop it in the sink to go on with your life and that fucking thing bonds to the porcelain with a strength that you could attach fall-arrest gear to? What in the sorcery of fuck is still holding that thing there a week later?!!? How do we harness these adhesive properties to solve our climate emergency? 

2. Facebook community groups.

3. Dog owners.

4. Dog owners on community Facebook groups who give "just a reminder" that I'm supposed to be using some magic salt in the sidewalk that doesn't hurt their dog's feet, or some shit. Eat my ass. You're lucky I even shoveled, you entitled sack of scabs! Half the rest of the neighbourhood didn't. I'll take a 5-pound bag of salt and push it right up your stupid asshole.

----------


## Buster

thanks for making me barf

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Wouldn't coffee grounds just help regular trash break down faster if they're some kind of compost magic? Of everything you could possibly get upset about during a day why would you get your burlap sack panties in a knot over that?

Now you are my pet peeve, along with those dog people.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Community Facebook groups. Don't join those.

----------


## killramos

I buy the jankiest Blue sidewalk salt from princess auto I can find.

I assume it gives dogs cancer?

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Community Facebook groups. Don't join those.



I need to uninstall/delete nextdoor.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When people who work for you don't show up to the office on time and don't have the damned decency to text or email me with an update. I'm a pretty relaxed boss, and I don't mind WFH or flexible scheduling, but I do need to know where my people are during business hours. 
I'd settle for "Hey I'll be in by lunch, I have a breakfast meeting with a customer", or "My stupid kids are sick so I'm working from home today" 

Radio silence grinds my gears.

----------


## 03ozwhip

Facebook sob stories. It's not my fault you spent all you had on crack and/or meth. Strathmore is getting increasingly bad for it.

Social media influencers. Fuck those pieces of shit.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

If you set up your outlook out of office assistant to tell me to contact someone who was gone before you left and will still be gone when you get back.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> If you set up your outlook out of office assistant to tell me to contact someone who was gone before you left and will still be gone when you get back.



Take the hint and stop emailing me. 

New pet peeve. When you've been working on a deal with a company on the other side of the damned world, and some Brainiac there tries to add new language into the agreement on the day the equipment is supposed to ship. Just take the tools, send the money and shut the fuck up man. I don't want to spend my Christmas holidays re-writing a commercial agreement because you didn't read it in September.

----------


## Hallowed_point

Gen Z types wearing 80's & 90's metal/punk band shirts (Misfits, Morbid Angel, Deicide) and give you the deer in the headlights look if you comment on their shirt and mention their latest album or how good they are live etc. Kill the Kardashians!  :Angel:

----------


## vengie

> Gen Z types wearing 80's & 90's metal/punk band shirts (Misfits, Morbid Angel, Deicide) and give you the deer in the headlights look if you comment on their shirt and mention their latest album or how good they are live etc. Kill the Kardashians!



How dare you assume their angst based off their clothing.

----------


## killramos

Its so punk to judge how punk you need to be to wear a mass produced t shirt.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

There used to be a young guy in my neighbourhood who was pretty much literally wearing a Ric Ocasek costume. All day, every day.
He looked super pleased with himself and he wandered around with a swagger, but deep down we all knew that if you asked him "Hey - what's your favorite Cars song?"

He would've said

WAT?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm pretty attached to my kid rock outfits. Run those all summer.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> It’s so punk to judge how punk you need to be to wear a mass produced t shirt.



Surely you can engineer a more clever response than that. At least hit me with a pie chart or excel sheet.

----------


## killramos

> Surely you can engineer a more clever response than that. At least hit me with a pie chart or excel sheet.



That’s soooooo mainstream

I’m sure you are very special inside

----------


## Hallowed_point

> That’s soooooo mainstream
> 
> I’m sure you are very special inside



So to put it in your language, this is the equivalent of an AMG plate frame on a base model A Class along with AMG badging tacked onto the trunk lid and of course with straight piped exhaust to hear that distinctively aggressive German 4 cylinder roar.

Or a BMW 3 series base model with M badging added along with Dinan badges. I can't remember which side you're on, think you went BMW to Merc. It's not nearly as dramatic as you've attempted to make it out to be. 

Thank you for the random punk mohawk guy and pie chart though.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> Gen Z types wearing 80's & 90's metal/punk band shirts (Misfits, Morbid Angel, Deicide) and give you the deer in the headlights look if you comment on their shirt and mention their latest album or how good they are live etc. Kill the Kardashians!



We all know you're not allowed within 100 yards of a young person

----------


## Hallowed_point

> We all know you're not allowed within 100 yards of a young person



 Not sure what you're attempting to insinuate, but incorrect.

In my 30's btw  :ROFL!:

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Take the hint and stop emailing me. 
> 
> New pet peeve. When you've been working on a deal with a company on the other side of the damned world, and some Brainiac there tries to add new language into the agreement on the day the equipment is supposed to ship. Just take the tools, send the money and shut the fuck up man. I don't want to spend my Christmas holidays re-writing a commercial agreement because you didn't read it in September.



I don't think you minded when the city of Calgary did it to the Flames over the arena?

----------


## ExtraSlow

he called you a pedophile.

- - - Updated - - -




> I don't think you minded when the city of Calgary did it to the Flames over the arena?



 hahaha, it's hilarious that the Flames thing came out so soon after this rant. But no, I have no hand in either side of the Calgary Events Centre, or any other large public infrastructure projects.

----------


## suntan

If I so much as glance at a 20-year old female in a non-work context situation I get a call from CPS.

----------


## SKR

"To you and yours" makes me physically sick.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> "To you and yours" makes me physically sick.



Is "Fuck you and yours" better?

----------


## SKR

> Is "Fuck you and yours" better?



If you're talking about someone and their dad, yes.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Pics of dad.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

The company called Vacation Rentals By Owner (VRBO) trying to call themselves "Verrbo" in their latest campaign.

I'll upper decker the next toilet if I'm ever in another _Verrbo_.

----------


## Buster

Marmalade

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

This dildo ambulance driver who is clearly sick and clearly in uniform loading up to illegally work telling me to use Vicks inhaler or some shit.
Fuck you and fuck your partner.

----------


## ExtraSlow

You okay TPIM?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> You okay TPIM?



Can't talk. Gotta go to work.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Just 10 flights scheduled to leave at 09:40 tomorrow morning from Calgary. Yah, 10. I'm certain all 10 will take off at exactly 09:40:00:000

That 10 will help them get 36 launched within a one hour stretch.
Airport Improvement Fees are deserved.

----------


## Disoblige

When people cook meals and don't time various dishes properly so they end up sitting there for almost an hour cold. Susan, you shouldn't put the garlic bread in the oven and take it out when you haven't even started the roast yet... or cook veggies on the stovetop early on when it takes 5 minutes to do.

C'mon...

----------


## ExtraSlow

> When people cook meals and don't time various dishes properly so they end up sitting there for almost an hour cold. Susan, you shouldn't put the garlic bread in the oven and take it out when you haven't even started the roast yet... or cook veggies on the stovetop early on when it takes 5 minutes to do.
> 
> C'mon...



Just hosted 14 people for turkey dinner st my house today. Bit of an art to this when you don't have three ovens. But we got it done and nothing was cold when we served. Helps to plan side dishes that tolerate sitting in the warming drawer for extended periods.

----------


## vengie

You mean the pan storage rack right? 


New pet peeve. Athletic shorts with a built in "underwear" liner. Why is this a thing?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Mines actually a legit lower oven. Looks like that pan drawer but can heat to 450f. Secret stuff.

----------


## vengie

> Mines actually a legit lower oven. Looks like that pan drawer but can heat to 450f. Secret stuff.



Ohh! Fancy
Red knobs?

----------


## suntan

> You mean the pan storage rack right? 
> 
> 
> New pet peeve. Athletic shorts with a built in "underwear" liner. Why is this a thing?



Those are running shorts.

----------


## vengie

> Those are running shorts.



Running is stupid and so are these shorts.

----------


## suntan

Well luckily for you there’s no running shorts mandate.

----------


## jwslam

> New pet peeve. Athletic shorts with a built in "underwear" liner. Why is this a thing?

----------


## vengie

> Well luckily for you there’s no running shorts mandate.



They will soon meet my scissors.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Ohh! Fancy
> Red knobs?



No knobs at all. Fucking Electrolux Wave Touch control panel. Stupidest thing I've ever seen.

----------


## vengie

> No knobs at all. Fucking Electrolux Wave Touch control panel. Stupidest thing I've ever seen.



I feel your pain.... Ours is all touch as well. It's awful

----------


## 03ozwhip

> I feel your pain.... Ours is all touch as well. It's awful



What a terrible life you live with them ghetto touch screen ovens.

----------


## Disoblige

> What a terrible life you live with them ghetto touch screen ovens.



Cadillac made those touchscreens. It's CUE.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

The current Volkswagen Tiguan commercial with the skateboard and karate kid. That guy's wife is a cunt.

----------


## Disoblige

People buying cheap lego to scalp  :Frown: 
Just let the people who actually want it to buy it. Jeez.
Simple concept. Is making $50 really that important to you?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I can hook you up if you share your orange prime rib recipes.

----------


## Disoblige

> I can hook you up if you share your orange prime rib recipes.



I thought I redeemed myself???

Still waiting on duck 2.0 tho...

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Nintendo e-Store cards only being sold at a few select, obscure stores. Why?!
Petro Canada and Mac's but not Shoppers Drug Mart or Superstore?¿!!¿?

----------


## phreezee

People who shovel snow onto the street. That is what your yard is for.
We are in a deep freeze, there's no residential snow clearing, and no Chinook in sight.

----------


## Buster

> People who shovel snow onto the street. That is what your yard is for.
> We are in a deep freeze, there's no residential snow clearing, and no Chinook in sight.



It's going to be 5 degrees monday

----------


## suntan

That's like weeks away.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> People who shovel snow onto the street. That is what your yard is for.
> We are in a deep freeze, there's no residential snow clearing, and no Chinook in sight.



I shovel the sidewalk, if I shovel it, onto the street because fuck you City. You refuse to clear my street (you get ONE clearing annually IF they deem enough fell at once) so I refuse to clear your sidewalk and if you make me, it's going onto your street.

----------


## killramos

> People who shovel snow onto the street. That is what your yard is for.
> We are in a deep freeze, there's no residential snow clearing, and no Chinook in sight.



You are supposed to shovel snow from the city owned side walk onto the city owned street.

Who cares if there is snow on the street.

----------


## Buster

Not as bad as the endless amount of dog snowpiss everywhere. We got for a 3.5km walk around the community most days. Literally every single snowbank and all of the mailbox stands had piss covered snow everywhere.

Dogs are disgusting.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> People who shovel snow onto the street. That is what your yard is for.
> We are in a deep freeze, there's no residential snow clearing, and no Chinook in sight.



100% this. In my parents neighbourhood (Hawkwood), morons starting doing this over the last 10 or 12 years, and it fucks up the road entirely. Blocks part of the street so only one lane of travel is available, shared by both directions. It's seriously the dumbest thing in the world.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> 100% this. In my parents neighbourhood (Hawkwood), morons starting doing this over the last 10 or 12 years, and it fucks up the road entirely. Blocks part of the street so only one lane of travel is available, shared by both directions. It's seriously the dumbest thing in the world.



What's dumb is your useless City can't manage snow removal for the exorbitant amount of tax money that it costs.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Plowing residential streets would make most problems worse. Source, they plow mine semi-regularly, despite it not being on any plow route or bike route, and it fucks things up with the windrows. Ruts are better.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> What's dumb is your useless City can't manage snow removal for the exorbitant amount of tax money that it costs.



Piling snow into the street because you're too dumb or lazy to throw it onto your lawn is what we're talking about here. If you want the city to plow the snow you throw into the street every day, expect to pay more taxes for the service...but really plowing issues vs. taxation are a separate conversation.
This is my "Buster - dogs are stupid" hill to die on, haha.

----------


## phreezee

> You are supposed to shovel snow from the city owned side walk onto the city owned street.
> 
> Who cares if there is snow on the street.



The neighbor I witnessed today was doing rows starting from her garage ending in the middle of the street forming a mini snow bank for me to drive over and compact into the road.
Over time this leads to frozen ruts, bumps/moguls.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Yeah, who GAF about sidewalks. It's the driveways that fuck up the road.

----------


## phreezee

> Plowing residential streets would make most problems worse. Source, they plow mine semi-regularly, despite it not being on any plow route or bike route, and it fucks things up with the windrows. Ruts are better.



I think only people who have only ever lived in Calgary believe this. Calgary just sucks at it. Other cities have it down to science.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I put 100% of the sidewalk onto the road, plus I stretch that 100% by a little bit.
I never said I was a good person.

----------


## killramos

> The neighbor I witnessed today was doing rows starting from her garage ending in the middle of the street forming a mini snow bank for me to drive over and compact into the road.
> Over time this leads to frozen ruts, bumps/moguls.



That’s not allowed. Report her /thread.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Twisty moustaches trying to sell me things.



I would drive over this guy in a marked crosswalk.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Sidewalk snow onto the road. Driveway snow onto the yard. It's all legal.

----------


## killramos

> Sidewalk snow onto the road. Driveway snow onto the yard. It's all legal.



This is the way

Pro tip, do the driveway first. That way if you get any on the sidewalk it’s now the cities snow.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Piling snow into the street because you're too dumb or lazy to throw it onto your lawn is what we're talking about here. If you want the city to plow the snow you throw into the street every day, expect to pay more taxes for the service...but really plowing issues vs. taxation are a separate conversation.
> This is my "Buster - dogs are stupid" hill to die on, haha.




Yes, exactly the same except 
@Buster
 is right.  :Angel:

----------


## phreezee

I actually didn't know that it is not allowed to shovel driveway snow onto the road because I see so many people doing it. I just thought it was a Calgary thing. 

https://www.calgary.ca/csps/abs/byla...hovelling.html

----------


## suntan

> Plowing residential streets would make most problems worse. Source, they plow mine semi-regularly, despite it not being on any plow route or bike route, and it fucks things up with the windrows. Ruts are better.






> Piling snow into the street because you're too dumb or lazy to throw it onto your lawn is what we're talking about here. If you want the city to plow the snow you throw into the street every day, expect to pay more taxes for the service...but really plowing issues vs. taxation are a separate conversation.
> This is my "Buster - dogs are stupid" hill to die on, haha.



The city does plow some residential streets on a sorta as needed basis - bus routes (both CT and school buses). It sorta sucks though because they don't often pick up the snow until days after the plow has come, if at all.

I live on a school bus route so I get the occasional plow. Some years though I'll see the plow go up and down our street for hours despite the utter lack of snow.

----------


## Darell_n

Parcel tracking. 

Made an online order the week before Christmas, next day tracking number created. UPS texts me updates nearly daily, up to day of delivery (today). Just before 2 hour window they gave me, get another text from them updating they havent received the package yet from the company I purchased from. Now they just told me the package has been picked up in Quebec and will be delivered tomorrow afternoon. Lol, get fucked.

The UPS scripted tracking AI needs to learn to lie better.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Vag tighteners.
The image _clearly_ shows that she already has some Kirkland Signature Protein Bars inserted up there. Maybe if she broke that habit, she wouldn't need to jam a $400 vag tightener in there.
Not medical advise.

----------


## 03ozwhip

I hate when people call their dogs and kids, doggos and kiddos. Fuck you guys, you're not better than me for calling my dog an asshole.

----------


## killramos

Pretty sure kids being kiddos was a thing long before dog people glommed onto it

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Pretty sure kids being kiddos was a thing long before dog people glommed onto it



Fuck you 
@killramos
 I know you're that guy goddammit.

----------


## killramos

I think you mixed up the pet peeve threads

----------


## 03ozwhip

> I think you mixed up the pet peeve threads



No sir. It definitely should be a pet peeve. Don't tell me how to live my very sad life.

----------


## killramos

I’m sure your life-o is very meaningful

----------


## Disoblige

Did you know killramos was originally killram?

----------


## killramos

Those were dark days indeed

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

#FurrBabïez

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Pretty sure kids being kiddos was a thing long before dog people glommed onto it



Dog people try to be like parents so hard that they even call themselves moms and dads. Pretend they have babies. What a bunch of sad fucking idiots.

----------


## ExtraSlow

To be fair most parents are sad fucking idiots as well.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

but for different and totally legit reasons.
edit: source, have 9 month old. Am sad. am tired. possibly an idiot for wanting another.

----------


## lasimmon

I always compares peoples kids to my dog when they bring them up. They don’t want to hear about him but I sure as shit don’t want to hear about their kids.

----------


## ExtraSlow

My kid has braces, and my medical benefits don't cover orthodontics. But I have to submit a claim to my benefits and have that claim denied before my wifes benefits will even look at it. And my benefits won't allow online claims for items not cover3ed, so I have to mail them a stack of paperwork so they can deny the claim. Fucking benefit providers.

----------


## prae

> My kid has braces, and my medical benefits don't cover orthodontics. But I have to submit a claim to my benefits and have that claim denied before my wifes benefits will even look at it. And my benefits won't allow online claims for items not cover3ed, so I have to mail them a stack of paperwork so they can deny the claim. Fucking benefit providers.



yo that's fucking stupid. have you tried telling them that?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yo, they aren't concerned. What am I gonna do, not submit my claims?

----------


## killramos

TD1 Forms.

Seriously, it’s a form that’s defined by a dozen lines of special circumstances that likely apply to relatively few people.

Can we instead replace with an optional form for those special circumstances.

Also the scare tactic on the signature line of “it’s a serious offence to file a false return”, when a TD1 form isn’t actually a return. It’s a redundant piece of paper for payroll sheep.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^People who are hate criminals committing hate against the 0.032%

----------


## killramos

> ^People who are hate criminals committing hate against the 0.032%



I guess when I filled out my first TD1 I expected to have way more pensions and disabled dependents in my working life by now…

----------


## nismodrifter

This.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> This.



Fuckin hell

----------


## ExtraSlow

You are cleaning the atmosphere with every litre burned at that price. Thank you for your service.

----------


## nismodrifter

> You are cleaning the atmosphere with every litre burned at that price. Thank you for your service.



Dollar bills y'all.

----------


## Tik-Tok

You know you're going to have an off day, when you somehow misjudge the amount of water in the kettle needed for the french press. Even though you make coffee every single fucking morning.

This will actually be my wife's peeve when she realizes she's only getting a half the normal amount of coffee, because I'm sure not (directly) paying for my own mistake.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> You know you're going to have an off day, when you somehow misjudge the amount of water in the kettle needed for the french press. Even though you make coffee every single fucking morning.
> 
> This will actually be my wife's peeve when she realizes she's only getting a half the normal amount of coffee, because I'm sure not (directly) paying for my own mistake.



That's a real man right here.

----------


## SKR

When you're researching (or daydreaming about) a vehicle and every article, forum post and video talks about how a certain thing is very expensive to maintain or replace, but nobody ever says what it actually costs. How the fuck do I know what you think is expensive?

An alternative take on this, and probably more accurate, is people who parrot content from other people without actually knowing anything about it. They don't say how much something costs, they just know it must be a lot because everybody else says it's a lot. The internet is full of information and almost all of it is useless.

----------


## suntan

Trying to hire some people, I can't believe how many people haven't gotten their shots or aren't actually allowed to work in Canada. Like why the fuck are you applying for jobs if you can't work here?

----------


## killramos

Racist

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Trying to hire some people, I can't believe how many people ... aren't actually allowed to work in Canada. Like why the fuck are you applying for jobs if you can't work here?



 This is a big thing. People who have never even been to Canada, and certainly aren't legal to work here, applying for in-person jobs. Very frustrating, but not a new thing, has been going on for 5 years at least. 
If you aren't sure, just insist on in-person interviews.

----------


## schurchill39

> This is a big thing. People who have never even been to Canada, and certainly aren't legal to work here, applying for in-person jobs. Very frustrating, but not a new thing, has been going on for 5 years at least. 
> If you aren't sure, just insist on in-person interviews.



My Linked In inbox is filled with Middle Eastern and South Asian engineers and project managers asking for a job because they see I'm "also an engineer in oil and gas". I couldn't imagine actually posting a job and sifting through the shit applications

----------


## killramos

Especially when most of these “engineers” just code

----------


## ercchry

> Especially when most of these “engineers” just code



No PowerPoint skills, no interview  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

> No PowerPoint skills, no interview



Go back to your triangles boi

----------


## vengie

> My Linked In inbox is filled with Middle Eastern and South Asian engineers and project managers asking for a job because they see I'm "also an engineer in oil and gas". I couldn't imagine actually posting a job and sifting through the shit applications



Lol... these are the best.

----------


## suntan

> This is a big thing. People who have never even been to Canada, and certainly aren't legal to work here, applying for in-person jobs. Very frustrating, but not a new thing, has been going on for 5 years at least. 
> If you aren't sure, just insist on in-person interviews.



Oh they live here, but they're spouses or their work visa has expired or they're students. Like WTF.

Somebody actually wrote back: "Yeah, I applied but I'm actually an international student and I can't work in Canada. Sorry."

----------


## ExtraSlow

I haven' t been recruiting for a while, but last time I was, maybe 50% of the applicants had ever set foot in Calgary, and probably 50% of the rest lived here at the time.

----------


## lilmira

can you pay them with itune gift card?

----------


## Hallowed_point

Those types who set their notification sound to max volume in a work setting (quiet office.)

We get it, you own a cell phone. This isn't the early 2000's where anyone gives a sh*t

Also boisterous (usually middle aged women) who laugh hysterically at everything as an anxiety coping mechanism/cry for attention.  :Bang Head:

----------


## vengie

New pet peeve - Well longstanding, but its a constant annoyance.

Why does the media give attention to so many idiots in the world (I know the answer, this is rhetorical).

- Medical unions: "We are exhausted and tired and at the brink of collapse! we need lockdowns"

Go Fox Creek yourself Karen, everyone is exhausted. Everyone is sick of Covid, but you don't see us all crying to the media- Implementing lockdowns will further kick the ever living shit out of the remaining mental health for so many, drive the final nail in the coffin for so many businesses trying to stay afloat etc...
Tired of it... TIRED!

- Pfizer CEO: "WE NEED NEW VACCINES! VACCINE THE VACCINE!!! I Swear my concern is the health of people and not the massive bonus I will make if we continue to profiteer!"
Go Fox Creek yourself Albert, we are tired of your shit. TIRED!


Thank you, I feel better.

----------


## suntan

How dare you not trust the science. Reported.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Low flow toilets at work. Gotten to the point where I flush before I sit down to make sure it's not clogged, and then usually flush twice afterwards.

This isnt saving water.

----------


## ianmcc

My wife told me there is a low tire warning on the Jeep.
In the past I have tried to explain to her how to check tjre pressure, turn on the compressor and where the air tools are kept. There is a tire gauge in each car.
Nope. Filling tires is blue work.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

> My wife told me there is a low tire warning on the Jeep.
> In the past I have tried to explain to her how to check tjre pressure, turn on the compressor and where the air tools are kept. There is a tire gauge in each car.
> Nope. Filling tires is blue work.



Did you get married yesterday? She damn well knows how to fill a tire, and could probably recite your instructions verbatim because women, once married, develop an eidetic memory. Other tasks, such as taking out the garbage, changing the furnace/fridge filter, and refilling the water softener have also “escaped their recollection”

----------


## Darell_n

> Did you get married yesterday? She damn well knows how to fill a tire, and could probably recite your instructions verbatim because women, once married, develop an eidetic memory. Other tasks, such as taking out the garbage, changing the furnace/fridge filter, and refilling the water softener have also “escaped their recollection”



Also add servicing husband on that list.

----------


## killramos

Oh I think she services her husband at least as well as she services her car.

----------


## vengie

Spicy.

----------


## ExtraSlow

It's about time for a servicing around my house. I'll remind the wife that the light is on.

----------


## Buster

> Spicy.



it's spicey

----------


## Xtrema

> Low flow toilets at work. Gotten to the point where I flush before I sit down to make sure it's not clogged, and then usually flush twice afterwards.
> 
> This isnt saving water.



Made the mistake when City was paying $50 to switch to low flow. I left my throne alone and glad I made that choice.

----------


## SKR

> Low flow toilets at work. Gotten to the point where I flush before I sit down to make sure it's not clogged, and then usually flush twice afterwards.



I don't know how people leave the house with their guts full of logs.

I wish there were separate public bathrooms with just urinals, so I could go snap off a quick whiz without smelling 16 people growing tails in the stalls.

----------


## suntan

> I don't know how people leave the house with their guts full of logs.
> 
> I wish there were separate public bathrooms with just urinals, so I could go snap off a quick whiz without smelling 16 people growing tails in the stalls.



True men shit when they wake up and then when they get to work. This marks their territory.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I shit everywhere. Work, home, the mall, I don't give a fuck.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I shit everywhere. Work, home, the mall, all over this forum, I don't give a fuck.



ftfy

----------


## ExtraSlow

Hahahhaha, accurate.

----------


## gmc72

> I shit everywhere. Work, home, the mall, I don't give a fuck.




You guys are going out?

----------


## Hallowed_point

> I don't know how people leave the house with their guts full of logs.
> 
> I wish there were separate public bathrooms with just urinals, so I could go snap off a quick whiz without smelling 16 people growing tails in the stalls.



 :Clap:  It is pretty nasty, especially in small office washrooms. I guess some people have chronic health issues that lead to more frequent visits, however having coworkers who seem to largely survive on tim hortons and coffee you sure see them in the washroom a lot stinking it up to high heaven  :Barf:  I really hate shared washrooms for that. 

And people who don't have basic consideration such as not leaving their forest of pubes all over the lid/toilet paper all over the place because they're too dainty to sit down on plastic like anyone else. Or not turning on the fan when the smell could peel paint. Probably why they're single and don't get any action beyond pixels on a phone.

----------


## ExtraSlow

As much as I ever did yes.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> Also add servicing husband on that list.



You need a Chinese girl then  :Angel:

----------


## nismodrifter

Roads in and around Calgary airport. Wtf is even going on there now. 

Calgary airport itself. Wtf have they done. Had a flight last night. I walk 2 hours to get to security screening D only to find it closed. Walk 2 hours back. Go through security C. Then walk another 2 hours to my gate in section D.

----------


## bjstare

Being in meetings with >15 attendees, most of whom are very busy, and a select few (independent contractors, not my co-workers) are making stupid/not funny jokes and laughing amongst themselves instead of having pointed discussion, and maybe even ending the meeting early. What a waste of goddamn time and client money.

Working with healthcare and retail clients isn't so bad, but energy & resources is the fucking worst for this.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

YouTube no longer showing me the number of_ Thumbs Down_ a video got because feelings. 
Fuck them!! 
I needed that thing as a gauge to tell me whether this video delivers what it promises or whether it's 13 minutes of poorly lit trash filmed in a wind tunnel by Michael J. Fox.

----------


## Swank

> I don't know how people leave the house with their guts full of logs.
> 
> I wish there were separate public bathrooms with just urinals, so I could go snap off a quick whiz without smelling 16 people growing tails in the stalls.



Well as Beyonders we all have private washrooms at work, so on the weekends just use a piss jug in your limo and have your driver dispose of it in Aspen. I think that's in our handbook somewhere.

----------


## suntan



----------


## Disoblige

When someone ask you a question via text, social media, Whatsapp, etc. and you reply pretty much instantly and they leave you hanging for a significant amount of time (multiple days). Like work on your communication skills you fuck.

----------


## Tik-Tok

When a Canadian version of a big box store doesn't carry what you want, and they can't order it from their US stores that do carry it, and the US store won't ship to Canada, or even let you use a Canadian credit card to ship it to a US address.

----------


## schurchill39

Municipal offices that can't respond to calls or emails. I'm trying to find out the status of an electrical permit on my house because the PO said it was completed and closed but I don't have the sticker on my panel to prove that so I want to confirm. I've sent an email, and message through the website, and called/left messages over the last week but no one will fucking reply.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Municipal offices that can't respond to calls or emails. I'm trying to find out the status of an electrical permit on my house because the PO said it was completed and closed but I don't have the sticker on my panel to prove that so I want to confirm. I've sent an email, and message through the website, and called/left messages over the last week but no one will fucking reply.



Union workers.

----------


## ercchry

> When someone ask you a question via text, social media, Whatsapp, etc. and you reply pretty much instantly and they leave you hanging for a significant amount of time (multiple days). Like work on your communication skills you fuck.



Sounds like a power move to me  :ROFL!:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Municipal offices that can't respond to calls or emails. I'm trying to find out the status of an electrical permit on my house because the PO said it was completed and closed but I don't have the sticker on my panel to prove that so I want to confirm. I've sent an email, and message through the website, and called/left messages over the last week but no one will fucking reply.



I've had this precise issue. Eventually, they'll tell you that (for no apparent reason) they didn't need to do an electrical inspection beyond rough-in and that you're completely clear.
Print email and tape to wall next to breaker panel. Email to yourself with tags like "electrical permit" and "inspection" etc etc etc
Profit.

----------


## Disoblige

> Sounds like a power move to me



Probably.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

APA format.

How is this still a thing?! It's calculated to be the needless opposite of every other citation format on earth, simultaneously. It is _the worst_, in every way.


*Deleted rape and grave joke that somehow even I think went too far...

----------


## killramos

Useless academic bureaucracy. Simple as that.

----------


## flipstah

> Being in meetings with >15 attendees, most of whom are very busy, and a select few (independent contractors, not my co-workers) are making stupid/not funny jokes and laughing amongst themselves instead of having pointed discussion, and maybe even ending the meeting early. What a waste of goddamn time and client money.
> 
> Working with healthcare and retail clients isn't so bad, but energy & resources is the fucking worst for this.



Sounds like the person running that meeting sucks

----------


## killramos

> Sounds like the person running that meeting sucks



Sounds like someone needs to lighten up lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

People who organize or attend meetings are all morans. I can say this with some authority.

----------


## SKR

Toothless threats.

1. Parking at my apartment was a mess with people just parking wherever they want. The apartment boss sent notices out to everyone saying to smarten up and start parking right, and anybody who doesn't will get towed immediately. Some dick parked in my spot, and I almost ran I was so excited to go get the apartment boss to call the tow truck. Except he didn't, and told me to park in visitor parking and just hope that the guy leaves sometime soon. I was furious, both in the lack of anyone getting towed and the waste of effort in writing the letter.

2. At my school they rent lockers by the semester. Before Christmas they sent several emails and posted notices in the hallways to have our shit cleaned out by the end of December. Then they sent out emails and posted notices in the hallways after the new year that any lockers not cleaned out by January 10th will have the locks cut and stuff removed. It's the 20th now. No locks have been cut. The emails are still being sent and the notices are still being posted. This is bullshit. If you say shit is going to get wrecked, let's start wrecking shit.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^This.
You're a straight shooter with Upper Management written all over you! If shit is getting written down, it's because it's going to happen, period.

----------


## killramos

I’d it’s a titled spot I think you can have them towed yourself.

----------


## SKR

> ^This.
> You're a straight shooter with Upper Management written all over you! If shit is getting written down, it's because it's going to happen, period.



I've never been afraid of destruction for science's sake. I think it would be a fascinating psychological experiment to see where that guy parks when he gets his truck back. Or exploring people's lockers. I think that would rank with searching for lost tribes in the rainforest. It's incredible that we're not doing this, especially after we all agreed that we would.

Speaking of science, I'm starting to get annoyed that our instructor won't let me throw an extension cord into the lathe to see how 1800rpm affects it. I think that would be such a thrill. I don't know how people go through life with a closed mind. My motto has always been, let's burn this shithouse down. That's how I try to live my life every day.

- - - Updated - - -




> I’d it’s a titled spot I think you can have them towed yourself.



That's not in the fuckin letter.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Next time, tow strap them out of your spot.

----------


## ercchry

Shit on their windshield, that’ll learn em!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> My motto has always been, let's burn this shithouse down. That's how I try to live my life every day.



Inspirational

----------


## bjstare

> Sounds like the person running that meeting sucks



This is definitely true.

----------


## suntan

Chinks wearing masks while haphazardly jaywalking.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Chinks wearing masks while haphazardly jaywalking.



Lol what?!

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Lol what?!



I guess he wants to be vocal about disliking jaywalkers, but wanted to be anti-mask and racist at the same time.

----------


## suntan

If that’s not the dumbest risk assessment I’ve ever seen.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I guess he wants to be vocal about disliking jaywalkers, but wanted to be anti-mask and racist at the same time.



Plot twist, he saw himself in the reflection of a storefront window. This is just self loathing.

----------


## suntan

Excuse me, I’m a gook.

- - - Updated - - -




> I guess he wants to be vocal about disliking jaywalkers, but wanted to be anti-mask and racist at the same time.



Half of downtown aren’t wearing masks indoors. I suggest you cower in your basement.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Excuse me, I’m a gook.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Half of downtown aren’t wearing masks indoors. I suggest you cower in your basement.



I care as much about other people wearing masks as I do them wearing baseball hats. Who cares about their attire?

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

The fucking federal government making commercials that have nothing to do with covid but everyone in them is masked. Fuck you.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When you have emails set up for a delayed send, and somehow the email server isn't connecting at that time, and you notice hours later and the fucking things still haven't sent. Fucking basic function.

----------


## Darell_n

> When you have emails set up for a delayed send, and somehow the email server isn't connecting at that time, and you notice hours later and the fucking things still haven't sent. Fucking basic function.



You need to set to 4am Saturday mornings. Guaranteed to work.

----------


## schurchill39

> When you have emails set up for a delayed send, and somehow the email server isn't connecting at that time, and you notice hours later and the fucking things still haven't sent. Fucking basic function.



The only time I have been able to make delayed send work is if I leave my computer logged in and not asleep. Such a pain in the dick

----------


## dirtsniffer

Suntan is a racial enigma

----------


## ExtraSlow

> suntan is a racial enema



ftfy

----------


## suntan

This town needs an enema!

----------


## Swank

> This town needs an enema!



More like this planet does, but baby steps.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When someone who is good at their job quits your work and you realize none of the alternatives are capable.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

People who leave "reactions" to my messages on MS-Teams. Fuck completely off!
Now I have to click some other bullshit "activity" button to get the notification to fuck off even though I'm clearly participating in the chat and can clearly see your gay-ass, "Thumbs-Up" cartoon nonsense.
I'm sorry that I mistook you for a Project Controls Director when you're actually a 12yo girl. Fucking idiot.

----------


## Buster

project controls director sounds exciting

----------


## vengie

> People who leave "reactions" to my messages on MS-Teams. Fuck completely off!
> Now I have to click some other bullshit "activity" button to get the notification to fuck off even though I'm clearly participating in the chat and can clearly see your gay-ass, "Thumbs-Up" cartoon nonsense.
> I'm sorry that I mistook you for a Project Controls Director when you're actually a 12yo girl. Fucking idiot.



Teams in general. 

I'm already on the phone and monitoring email all god damn day. The last thing I want to do is monitor a chat room too.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> project controls director sounds exciting



Its the best and worst job all rolled into one.

----------


## bjstare

> Its the best and worst job all rolled into one.



best? lol.

"Hi, can you please provide me with actuals and forecast for your team?"

*inserts them in spreadsheet*

Repeat for eternity.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> best? lol.
> 
> "Hi, can you please provide me with actuals and forecast for your team?"
> 
> *inserts them in spreadsheet*
> 
> Repeat for eternity.



Yeah that's the good part.

----------


## Buster

> best? lol.
> 
> "Hi, can you please provide me with actuals and forecast for your team?"
> 
> *inserts them in spreadsheet*
> 
> Repeat for eternity.






> Its the best and worst job all rolled into one.



the fact that you guys know what the actual job is i find concerning.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

PC Director shouldn't be providing forecasts, that's what the worker bees are for. I was a summer student in Project Controls at Suncor while in university many moons ago. "Hey uhhh...we didn't incur anything in this control account this month...but we have 700k forecasted." "Just roll it to next month." "Okay." *repeat every month*

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> the fact that you guys know what the actual job is i find concerning.



It's not complicated. It's the Ring Leader of the Project Controls Circus. 
Hence, she's in charge of: Schedule Monkeys, EstiMonkeys and Cost Control Monkeys.

Why did I say "she"? 
Because only 98% of the time the job is held by an Iranian Female. There is no scientific explanation for this fact, but it be a fact.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Teams in general. 
> 
> I'm already on the phone and monitoring email all god damn day. The last thing I want to do is monitor a chat room too.



I'm the opposite. I never check my email, never check my phone, I only watch slack. And I use reactions, because I don't need to say "sounds good" 18 times in a conversation.

----------


## Buster

> It's not complicated. It's the Ring Leader of the Project Controls Circus. 
> Hence, she's in charge of: Schedule Monkeys, EstiMonkeys and Cost Control Monkeys.
> 
> Why did I say "she"? 
> Because only 98% of the time the job is held by an Iranian Female. There is no scientific explanation for this fact, but it be a fact.



I appreciate what you are trying to do, but I am actively trying to NOT learn what all of this stuff is.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I'm the opposite. I never check my email, never check my phone, I only watch slack. And I use reactions, because I don't need to say "sounds good" 18 times in a conversation.



Lemme help you multiply your productivity by about 10x, Homer:



Like ^that but point it at the [K].

----------


## suntan

I actually don't mind when people use the thumbs up in Teams. Tells me they actually saw it.

----------


## sabad66

> I actually don't mind when people use the thumbs up in Teams. Tells me they actually saw it.



Same. And you’d get a notification anyways if they typed out ‘ok sounds good’. Sounds like this should be in the “that shouldn’t be pet peeves” thread.

----------


## vengie

> Same. And you’d get a notification anyways if they typed out ‘ok sounds good’. Sounds like this should be in the “that shouldn’t be pet peeves” thread.



Don't you dare try to un-pet peeve my pet peeve!  :Whipped:  :Whipped: 

I still heavily dislike teams.

----------


## sabad66

Well I have a somewhat related one. Microsoft Viva or whatever their new name for it is now that books “focus time” in people’s calendars. It’s hard enough finding good meeting slots, but then with focus time filling up the empty slots in everyone’s calendars it’s next to impossible booking meetings on short notice, especially with 3 or more people. At least if people have calendars open to show meeting titles you can book over focus time, but I find most people at my new company keep them private. I swear it feels like some weeks I spend a solid 5% of my time just trying to arrange meeting times. Fucking hell

----------


## Strider

So much anger over something that's so easy to change.


You're welcome.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> So much anger over something that's so easy to change.
> 
> 
> You're welcome.



It's that it shows up in *Activity* as an alert rather than just me noticing it in the Chat. Then I need to click that button and go "acknowledge" this critical alert or it stays as an alert, forever.
I'm a long way from a Teams expert, but if you know what buttons to mash to stop reactions from showing up as alerts, I'd super appreciate it.

----------


## bjstare

> Well I have a somewhat related one. Microsoft Viva or whatever their new name for it is now that books “focus time” in people’s calendars. It’s hard enough finding good meeting slots, but then with focus time filling up the empty slots in everyone’s calendars it’s next to impossible booking meetings on short notice, especially with 3 or more people. At least if people have calendars open to show meeting titles you can book over focus time, but I find most people at my new company keep them private. I swear it feels like some weeks I spend a solid 5% of my time just trying to arrange meeting times. Fucking hell



Sounds like your meetings aren't important enough.

----------


## suntan

Project Controls Directors never see focus time.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I love focus time. Uninterrupted work is bliss.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Project Controls Directors never see focus time.



They are operating at a level above focus time.

----------


## suntan

5d focus time.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Word

----------


## Buster

> Project Controls Directors never see focus time.



jesus, I had to google that.

----------


## killramos

> Sounds like your meetings aren't important enough.



Yea people who are well known for filling their calendars with that shit just get their calendars ignored.

----------


## schurchill39

> It's that it shows up in *Activity* as an alert rather than just me noticing it in the Chat. Then I need to click that button and go "acknowledge" this critical alert or it stays as an alert, forever.
> I'm a long way from a Teams expert, but if you know what buttons to mash to stop reactions from showing up as alerts, I'd super appreciate it.



Whats the email you use on teams? I'll add you and definitely totally won't send you reactions all day.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Whats the email you use on teams? I'll add you and definitely totally won't send you reactions all day.



ha! what a FantastIc oppoRtunity AlwayS *.* comes Around when you Least expect It like always happens to the great folks @worley.com

----------


## littledan

When my mother in law thinks my indoor palm tree is too dry, waters the shit out of it such that it overflows the drip tray, and ruins a couple square foot of hardwood right down to the subfloor. Fml.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Mother in law should not enter your home.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The lack of hot chicks as barbers. Tommy gun's market Mall was 0/8 today.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> The lack of hot chicks as barbers. Tommy gun's market Mall was 0/8 today.



I've never had luck there, either.
I firmly recommend Shane at SK-Infinite. (But do note that he's a dude who is straight and it's a salon, not a barber.) Get a proper, 45 min haircut where you can bitch about hockey and look as good as your canvas will allow afterward.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I have a good legit barbershop in my neighborhood. Shout out to the guys at "the barber chair" on 4th street NW. 
Just would like an option with some eye candy. Used to have a smoking hot Australian chick at MVP Kensington, but that was like a decade ago when I was rich enough for that place. She got deported, no joke, and I went to great clips for a few years.

----------


## vengie

> The lack of hot chicks as barbers. Tommy gun's market Mall was 0/8 today.



Best of Seven- Bow Valley Square. 
Go see Daniela

She is awesome, very easy on the eyes and you'll get a wicked haircut.

----------


## bjstare

> I have a good legit barbershop in my neighborhood. Shout out to the guys at "the barber chair" on 4th street NW. 
> Just would like an option with some eye candy. Used to have a smoking hot Australian chick at MVP Kensington, but that was like a decade ago when I was rich enough for that place. She got deported, no joke, and I went to great clips for a few years.



I went to the barber chair once. Instead of using a blow drier or brush, he blew the clippings off my head/neck with his mouth, multiple times. I didn’t go back.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I went to the barber chair once. Instead of using a blow drier or brush, he blew the clippings off my head/neck with his mouth, multiple times. I didn’t go back.



I have never experienced that but would be a last visit. If I did. Was he at least hawt? Maybe he was sending you a coded message?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

The one I've formerly gone to will blade the back of your neck (very nice) but then spray it with some of this horrendous aftershave shit that makes me sneeze like I just snorted a line of pepper mixed with itching powder (not so nice).

Bro! No aftershave, Bro!

----------


## killramos

My primary requirements in a haircut are: 

1 Availability in 5-10 minutes if when I decide I have time for a haircut

2 not interested in becoming my best friend and telling me their life story while I have a blade to my ear

----------


## Tik-Tok

> My primary requirements in a haircut are: 
> 
> 1 Availability in 5-10 minutes if when I decide I have time for a haircut
> 
> 2 not interested in becoming my best friend and telling me their life story while I have a blade to my ear



The 100% correct requirements. If they have a nice rack they shove in my face while washing my hair, then it's bonus.

My favorite non-boobied barber is always so fucking busy now I stopped going to him after having to sit and wait almost an hour. The other guys in his shop give an equivalent haircut to Tommy Guns, and won't shut the fuck up.

----------


## killramos

In my experience the boobs are 95% populated by 30 year olds with a kid at home who seem to cut mens hair primarily to find a new husband.

Hence, chatty.

----------


## Tik-Tok

The trick is to be in your mid forties and too old for them. Or be ugly. Or both.

----------


## suntan

I don't mind the chatter. I only go to asian haircutters now due to the coarseness of my hair.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I'm bald, so I can't relate on the barber.. but I'm feeling ya on the hygienist

----------


## ExtraSlow

Worst is a hygienist who both ugly and chatty. I think I've posted a gripe about this previously.

----------


## killramos

Good news is it tends to be predominantly skewed to the good looking, I did a peer reviewed study don’t worry. 

Better than nurses even.

Hairdressers, not enough hot on the planet to deal with that baggage.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Haha truth. My dentists have a type. All in their 30s or so, dark hair and busty. Damn near impossible to remember who's who with only going every 5-6 months

----------


## suntan

I haven’t had a hot hygienist in ages.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

The price of washer fluid. Why are people pretending like this shit is $5/gallon instead of the $1.25 it should be??!
Did they start using _ethyl_ alcohol in it, so there's liquor tax now?! 

*Hate speech joke...

----------


## suntan

Recochem bought out like every other windshield washer fluid manufacturer.

----------


## ExtraSlow

There's a reason that half the year I run tap water and dish soap.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I find the 4 pack at home depot is the most reasonable. I think it's about $12 for 4

----------


## Sentry

> The price of washer fluid. Why are people pretending like this shit is $5/gallon instead of the $1.25 it should be??!
> Did they start using _ethyl_ alcohol in it, so there's liquor tax now?! 
> 
> *Hate speech joke...



Just steal it, ez pz

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

LinkedIn updates keeping me super abreast about professional issues like trucks honking horns in a place.

----------


## 88CRX

> People who leave "reactions" to my messages on MS-Teams. Fuck completely off!
> Now I have to click some other bullshit "activity" button to get the notification to fuck off even though I'm clearly participating in the chat and can clearly see your gay-ass, "Thumbs-Up" cartoon nonsense.
> I'm sorry that I mistook you for a Project Controls Director when you're actually a 12yo girl. Fucking idiot.



 :Drama:  :Guns:  :thumbsdown:  :Barf:  :closed:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> 



That took me *way* too long to figure out what you were doing, LoL! 
 :Sleep ZzZZ: 

Seriously though, 
@Strider
 if it's possible to turn off my issue and you can give me a lesson, I'd be the appreciates.

----------


## killramos

CPP and EI.

What a way to set $1,000 a month on fire.

----------


## Buster

Me: "If you do this, bad things will happen."

Other: "I don't care, I'm doing it anyway"

----> Bad thing happens

Me: "see?"

Other: "Well, it's easy in hindsight"

Me: "I fucking told you before you fucking idiot."

----------


## ExtraSlow

This could be an actual transcript of several meetings I've had recently.

----------


## Swank

> Me: "If you do this, bad things will happen."
> 
> Other: "I don't care, I'm doing it anyway"
> 
> ----> Bad thing happens
> 
> Me: "see?"
> 
> Other: "Well, it's easy in hindsight"
> ...



So it doesn't just happen to me *bow to Buster*

----------


## ExtraSlow

> The price of washer fluid. Why are people pretending like this shit is $5/gallon instead of the $1.25 it should be??!
> Did they start using _ethyl_ alcohol in it, so there's liquor tax now?! 
> 
> *Hate speech joke...

----------


## jwslam

> Me: "If you do this, bad things will happen."
> 
> Other: "I don't care, I'm doing it anyway"
> 
> ----> Bad thing happens
> 
> Me: "see?"
> 
> Other: "Well, it's easy in hindsight"
> ...



I thought this goes in the small joyful things thread...

----------


## Darell_n

> I thought this goes in the small joyful things thread...



It should be in a daily raising kids thread.

----------


## 98brg2d

This is probably already in this thread, or the "shouldn't be" thread---> 2500$ instead of $2500.

----------


## ercchry

> This is probably already in this thread, or the "shouldn't be" thread---> 2500$ instead of $2500.



2.500,00$

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> 2.500,00$



2.5k$

----------


## ExtraSlow

> 2.500,00$



That one hurt me

----------


## ercchry

> That one hurt me



tabarnak!

It hurt someone bad enough I got one of them grey reps for it  :ROFL!:

----------


## schurchill39

> This is probably already in this thread, or the "shouldn't be" thread---> 2500$ instead of $2500.



In French you put the $ after the value so when I am doing work in English its 50/50 where the $ ends up. To me it makes sense to put it after because you say "2500 dollars" not "dollars 2500", but I agree that it doesn't look right in the written form so if I notice it I will go back and change it. 

What fucks me up switching between languages is the French and some euros use commas instead of decimals.

----------


## 98brg2d

> tabarnak!
> 
> It hurt someone bad enough I got one of them grey reps for it



I sent a rep but picked "approve" but no comment, maybe that's what you saw? Maybe I don't know how to send reps.

----------


## ercchry

> I sent a rep but picked "approve" but no comment, maybe that's what you saw? Maybe I don't know how to send reps.



Me neither… maybe you need moar powa!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I sent a rep but picked "approve" but no comment, maybe that's what you saw? Maybe I don't know how to send reps.



With your "Rep Power" at zero, all of your reps given out will be grey whether they were + or negative.
So it's important to clarify by either calling them a cunt, or, giving praise so they know.

----------


## sabad66

People who refer to ground beef as “hamburger”

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I sent a rep but picked "approve" but no comment, maybe that's what you saw? Maybe I don't know how to send reps.



The forum does not value your opinion you NO REP POWER PEASANT.

But I do.  :Love:

----------


## SKR

> Toothless threats.
> 
> ...
> 
> 2. At my school they rent lockers by the semester. Before Christmas they sent several emails and posted notices in the hallways to have our shit cleaned out by the end of December. Then they sent out emails and posted notices in the hallways after the new year that any lockers not cleaned out by January 10th will have the locks cut and stuff removed. It's the 20th now. No locks have been cut. The emails are still being sent and the notices are still being posted. This is bullshit. If you say shit is going to get wrecked, let's start wrecking shit.



I'm going to start cutting locks myself.

Eventually they said January 31. That came and went. The latest is February 4. This is unbelievable.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Are they combo or keyed locks. Keyed padlocks are ridiculously easy to pick, I have heard.

----------


## SKR

They're a mix, and none of them are a match for bolt cutters.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Bolt cutters and angle grinders are effective lock picking tools for many types of locks.

----------


## killramos

Over communication to the point where it makes more work for everyone.

Not everything needs to be discussed in a committee, or just leave me out of it next time.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When I coworker is having trouble setting up his MS teams and I lean over to help him, and he runs his operating system in mandarin, so I can't navigate around. You are on your own buddy.

----------


## suntan

^ Racist.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I swear I wasn't before I worked here.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> When I coworker is having trouble setting up his MS teams and I lean over to help him, and he runs his operating system in mandarin, so I can't navigate around. You are on your own buddy.

----------


## suntan

Progressive lenses. I am are sad.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Progressive lenses. I am are sad.



And old, apparently.

----------


## schurchill39

Other people's renovations/developments. As I'm going through the basement that the PO started I have had to rip down 90% of what he's done. It seems to me like he just framed with what ever spacing he felt like that day (anywhere from 14-27") and if he cut something too short he just stuck anything from a shim to a 3/4" piece of scrap in the gap and called it good. Doorways were just framed as literally rectangles with no kings/jacks/headers or spacing for shims. The only thing I've been able to keep from him is about 1/3 of his wiring. I've spent 3 weeks of nights after the kids go to bed undoing what he did and redoing it to code, the only benefit has been the fact that I've been able to salvage most of the material.

----------


## Disoblige

The amount of garbage that some families can accumulate. One of my neighbors fills up their garbage bins literally in 1-2 days after garbage day. They have so much garbage that they need to have a third-party service come and pick up another run before the next CoC haul.
They're not even that much people, like just 4-5 max. They're already slobs in my eyes for other reasons other than this so it's just interesting to see how much garbage some people can create. My other neighbors who have the same amount of people in the households never have this problem.

----------


## suntan

> And old, apparently.



Get off my lawn.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Seriously though, 
> @Strider
>  if it's possible to turn off my issue and you can give me a lesson, I'd be the appreciates.
> 
> Attachment 104248



I figured it out myself and it doesn't do the annoying thing anymore!
Thanks for your tips that got me on the right track.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Other people's renovations/developments. As I'm going through the basement that the PO started I have had to rip down 90% of what he's done. It seems to me like he just framed with what ever spacing he felt like that day (anywhere from 14-27") and if he cut something too short he just stuck anything from a shim to a 3/4" piece of scrap in the gap and called it good. Doorways were just framed as literally rectangles with no kings/jacks/headers or spacing for shims. The only thing I've been able to keep from him is about 1/3 of his wiring. I've spent 3 weeks of nights after the kids go to bed undoing what he did and redoing it to code, the only benefit has been the fact that I've been able to salvage most of the material.



I learned a long time ago that the moment you spot a bunch of DIY work when looking for a house you move onto the next one (unless you can negotiate a steep discount). And you can ALWAYS spot the weekend handyman work.

----------


## schurchill39

> I learned a long time ago that the moment you spot a bunch of DIY work when looking for a house you move onto the next one (unless you can negotiate a steep discount). And you can ALWAYS spot the weekend handyman work.



Definitely learned our lesson with that. We (wrongfully) assumed that because he was in the trades that meant he would be good at his trade and handy enough at others. Boy we were wrong on both counts.

----------


## Darell_n

Same rule as _never_ buy a vehicle from a mechanic.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> The amount of garbage that some families can accumulate. One of my neighbors fills up their garbage bins literally in 1-2 days after garbage day. They have so much garbage that they need to have a third-party service come and pick up another run before the next CoC haul.
> They're not even that much people, like just 4-5 max. They're already slobs in my eyes for other reasons other than this so it's just interesting to see how much garbage some people can create. My other neighbors who have the same amount of people in the households never have this problem.



I was late putting my black cart out after Christmas and missed pickup. Four weeks was a little difficult over the holidays, but 2 weeks is a cakewalk for my family of four.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I was late putting my black cart out after Christmas and missed pickup. Four weeks was a little difficult over the holidays, but 2 weeks is a cakewalk for my family of four.



I put my garbage in my neighbours' bins once they put them out for Garbage Day. But I only do it in complete daylight and I make prolonged eye contact with them while they watch me stuff it in their can from the safety of their house.

----------


## littledan

Nespresso boxes. Wtf are these long ass dildo fucken boxes with lids that dont close and dont fit in any fucken cupboard without falling all over the place. Fuck you nestle.

----------


## bjstare

Easy fix: drink normal coffee.

----------


## killramos

The boxes made more sense when they came attached to those little sleeves that inserted into a stand.

I basically have an entire cupboard dedicated to the things as I usually order a few hundred at a time when a Good sale comes along.

----------


## SpdDmn268

There are so many options for Original line dispensers, but next to none for Vertuo.. I made a couple of these for my old place:
https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3608294




Or have a dedicated drawer

----------


## Disoblige

Don't be a pleb. Buy a nespresso storage thingy: https://www.amazon.ca/AmazonBasics-N...dp/B010RLCH2U/
Vertuo: https://www.amazon.ca/DecoBros-Tempe.../dp/B00YNPKZNU

Others available: https://www.amazon.ca/s?k=nespresso+...f=nb_sb_noss_2

----------


## killramos

I have a little spinning vertical thing i slot the individual pods into

----------


## ExtraSlow

Who needs that many kinds of coffee?

----------


## birdman86

How about when the “cut here” line on your frozen veggies is still inside the glued area

----------


## jwslam

> ....



What he wrote:
I put my garbage in my neighbours' bins once they put them out for Garbage Day. But I only do it in complete daylight and I make prolonged eye contact with them while they watch me stuff it in their can from the safety of their house

What he meant:
I put my ____ in my neighbours' _____. But I only do it in complete daylight and I make prolonged eye contact with them while they watch me stuff their ____ from the safety of their house

----------


## Tik-Tok

People who post twitter/instagram/YouTube links while only typing something like "this guy is right", or "here's so and so's opinion"

----------


## ExtraSlow

> People who post twitter/instagram/YouTube links while only typing something like "this guy is right", or "here's so and so's opinion"



Yes makes it very hard for us analog people who don't have internet access.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Yes makes it very hard for us analog people who don't have internet access.

----------


## sabad66

> People who post twitter/instagram/YouTube links while only typing something like "this guy is right", or "here's so and so's opinion"



Especially when it’s a link to a 2 hour live stream or a 12 minute video of a single person ranting. No thanks lol. 

I’d much rather read a 3-5 minute article

----------


## SKR

> Especially when it’s a link to a 2 hour live stream or a 12 minute video of a single person ranting. No thanks lol. 
> 
> I’d much rather read a 3-5 minute article



And especially when it's someone no one has ever heard of.

----------


## Swank

> People who post twitter/instagram/YouTube links while only typing something like "this guy is right", or "here's so and so's opinion"



Even worse when it's on some oddball site where you can only view it if you're a registered user. F that.

----------


## schurchill39

I'm a stickler for spreadsheet formatting. It drives me fucking nuts when you need someone else to input data in there and they completely destroy how things are laid out. Overriding cells that have drop down menus, getting rid of cells with calculations in it because they prefer to just copy paste a number (that ends up being wrong), spelling shit wrong so it can't be searchable or filtered properly, resizing column widths so each one is like 150. Engineers are the worst.

----------


## Buster

Soccer

----------


## killramos

I washed one of my BMW’s today and forgot to take a picture in the wash bay…

----------


## Buster

> I washed one of my BMW’s today and forgot to take a picture in the wash bay…



But then how can you demonstrate your inferiority complex?

----------


## killramos

> But then how can you demonstrate your inferiority complex?



I’m clearly quite bad at it

----------


## schurchill39

My current employer LOVES acronyms so much so that you can have entire documents that are just articles, qualifiers and acronyms. They use acronyms so freely that they have an intranet site built where you can search the acronym then scroll through 2-3 pages of all the possible definitions in an attempt to decipher what you're reading. Its so engrained in the culture that people have created their own non-industry standard acronyms in place of common items or terms that are already well known acronyms.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I currently have a job.



^Fixed that fur ya

----------


## ExtraSlow

Corporate jobs are like this.

----------


## sabad66

> ^Fixed that fur ya



“We love acronyms here”

- everyone at any big company talking to new people

----------


## schurchill39

> “We love acronyms here”
> 
> - everyone at any big company talking to new people



They DMFN! (drive me fucking nuts)

----------


## ExtraSlow

I like em. It's how I prove my superiority.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I'm getting my jimmies rustled by the bullshit inconsistencies of how accurate an estimate is supposed to be in a Pre-FEED. 
Just because a VP arbitrarily decides to write down "+15%/-28%" doesn't mean it's a thing.

----------


## suntan

This is why not being a VP is a pet peeve.

----------


## jwslam

> My current employer LOVES acronyms so much so that you can have entire documents that are just articles, qualifiers and acronyms. They use acronyms so freely that they have an intranet site built where you can search the acronym then scroll through 2-3 pages of all the possible definitions in an attempt to decipher what you're reading. Its so engrained in the culture that people have created their own non-industry standard acronyms in place of common items or terms that are already well known acronyms.



I was working on a project denoted by an acronym. I went through 50 different documents related to this project and none had defined what this acronym was at all.

----------


## killramos

> This is why not being a VP is a pet peeve.



Is that kid of like don’t be poor?

----------


## Strider

> Is that kid of like don’t be poor?



If you're not $600k exec at 40 then you are poor... so yea, same thing.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I worked on the _ATM Project_ for Syncrude and it truly was *A*ss-*T*o-*M*outh. 
What a stupid fucking idea that everyone told them would NOT work.

Even better, their vision statement for it was:
"On the verge of success."

No joke. That's what some bean counter decided they should say.

----------


## bjstare

> Is that kid of like don’t be poor?



Seeing as my initial mental response was "well, TPiM should just work harder and be a VP", yes.

----------


## jwslam

> If you're not $600k exec at 40 then you are poor... so yea, same thing.



Seems like there's very few of us under 40's around here nowadays according to the age thread.

----------


## killramos

> If you're not $600k exec at 40 then you are poor... so yea, same thing.



I hope you mean your quarterly bonus…

----------


## suntan

I'm positive killy will be a VP somewhere by 40.

----------


## ExtraSlow

well that's easy, he has like 17 years to go. 
I've been one step down from VP like four times. That probably counts.

----------


## killramos

> I'm positive killy will be a VP somewhere by 40.



I like to think I’m VP of the bedroom. One heartbeat away!

----------


## Swank

> I'm positive killy will be a VP somewhere by 40.



A Vietnamese Prostitute?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> A Vietnamese Prostitute?



Me likey!!

Wait - what?

----------


## Swank

> Me likey!!
> 
> Wait - what?



Me love you long time  :Love:

----------


## suntan

He'll love you long time.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When someone who you've been calling for two weeks calls you back at 3:57 on on a Friday. I am certain that he wanted to leave a voicemail, but I answered and started machine-gunning numbers at him like a bawss. He'll regret ducking me, that asshole.

----------


## Strider

> I hope you mean your quarterly bonus…



$600k base... bonus would obviously be in excess of 10x that, unless you're a lazy unmotivated pop-drinker

----------


## killramos

> $600k base... bonus would obviously be in excess of 10x that, unless you're a lazy unmotivated pop-drinker



Ahhh. Naturally.

----------


## 03ozwhip

Called the doctor on Friday at 1205. Automatic voice message stating that from now on, they don't answer the phone after 12pm.

I guess people don't need doctors after 12pm. It's already impossible to get seen at short notice, now I had to wait until Monday to even talk to anyone.

Small town life.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I've been using a D-Link baby monitor as a garage security camera for a few years now. Just got notification that they'll be ending the app services. Lame. Guess I'll have to get an actual security camera system now.

----------


## schurchill39

> I've been using a D-Link baby monitor as a garage security camera for a few years now. Just got notification that they'll be ending the app services. Lame. Guess I'll have to get an actual security camera system now.



Wyze cams my dude.

----------


## killramos

When I ask a guest how they want their steak done. And they give a wrong answer.

----------


## Buster

> When I ask a guest how they want their steak done. And they give a wrong answer.



you ask?

----------


## Disoblige

> When I ask a guest how they want their steak done. And they give a wrong answer.



Ate at Hy's recently and they recommended "Medium" for their ribeye. Never eating there again, gross.

----------


## Buster

> Ate at Hy's recently and they recommended "Medium" for their ribeye. Never eating there again, gross.



ribeyes are often cooked a little deeper to render the fat. but a lot of the time it doesnt look like an actual medium.

----------


## killramos

> you ask?



It’s polite to ask rhetorical questions.

----------


## Disoblige

> ribeyes are often cooked a little deeper to render the fat. but a lot of the time it doesnt look like an actual medium.



I get it. But they cooked it to a medium. It was brown. Got comp'd without asking but still.

I asked mine as medium rare as I didn't care for that BS and it was delicious. Except they cut the bone off even though it was "bone-in". Seriously I think I can grill a steak better so it is the last time going there ever. Lesson learned. Place is only good for business meals anyways because it's not on our own dime.

Will try Chairman's next time just to see what it is all about, but save your money at Hy's.

----------


## Buster

> I get it. But they cooked it to a medium. It was brown. Got comp'd without asking but still.
> 
> I asked mine as medium rare as I didn't care for that BS and it was delicious. Except they cut the bone off even though it was "bone-in". Seriously I think I can grill a steak better so it is the last time going there ever. Lesson learned. Place is only good for business meals anyways because it's not on our own dime.
> 
> Will try Chairman's next time just to see what it is all about, but save your money at Hy's.



I really like Chairmans when we went.

----------


## killramos

I feel like you go to hys to go to hys not because it’s actually any good.

Bonus points if you get someone else to pay

----------


## suntan

> Ate at Hy's recently and they recommended "Medium" for their ribeye. Never eating there again, gross.



Was it from a roast?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I haven't been to Hy's since the old location.

----------


## Disoblige

> I really like Chairmans when we went.



Good to know.




> I feel like you go to hys to go to hys not because it’s actually any good.
> 
> Bonus points if you get someone else to pay



Yep. Darn sure next time I am there is because a vendor took me there.




> Was it from a roast?



No, bone-in rib steak. Grilled. Rest of the meal was average but saved by decent wine and the fact we just wanted a nice time out.

----------


## bjstare

We used to like Hy’s, that’s good to know. Never been to chairman’s, that’ll be next on the list.

----------


## flipstah

Costco toilet paper on a non-compliant TP roll holder

----------


## jwslam

Had Wellingtons recently and liked that?

- - - Updated - - -




> Costco toilet paper on a non-compliant TP roll holder



Charmin has free extenders on their site

----------


## sabad66

> Had Wellingtons recently and liked that?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Charmin has free extenders on their site



Nice, one of my bathrooms has a recessed tp holder and barely fits the bigger Kirkland rolls. Just ordered one, will see if it helps

----------


## sabad66

Politicking on LinkedIn. So unprofessional and imo hurts your business in the long term. Got this one vendor who’s trying to win some of our business and he comments crazy shit all over the place that come up in my feed. 

Keep that shit to Facebook or forums where it won’t impact your professional life.

----------


## Disoblige

I probably mentioned it before but it's so annoying...

When people make small talk with you about doing something in the future with no intention of actually doing it just to seemingly make conversation flow. Could be anything activity/event related. Like just don't say it dude... 

No one cares if you don't come to drop-in sports on Monday man... Stop saying you'll see me there and never do it. Annoying.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> Politicking on LinkedIn. So unprofessional and imo hurts your business in the long term. Got this one vendor whos trying to win some of our business and he comments crazy shit all over the place that come up in my feed. 
> 
> Keep that shit to Facebook or forums where it wont impact your professional life.



I've had to mute a lot of people lately...unreal how it's become an extension of facebook.

----------


## SKR

Seems like lately I only have to make long drives on cold days. Today I have a 6 hour drive (12 if I come back today). Every day it's cold the cunting radio in my truck doesn't work. This'll be a fun day of introspection and talking to myself.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Headphones and downloaded playlists / podcasts? Even a witty man such as yourself isn't good company for 12 hours straight.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Joined the "missed my plane" club. Apparently I needed to budget 90 minutes for the security line.
What a joke.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Joined the "missed my plane" club. Apparently I needed to budget 90 minutes for the security line.
> What a joke.



I will honk in solidarity with you today brother.

----------


## flipstah

> Had Wellingtons recently and liked that?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Charmin has free extenders on their site



Game changer. Thanks, bud. Ordered some.

----------


## Darell_n

> I will honk in solidarity with you today brother.



No bail for you, straight to re-education labour camp in North Battleford.

----------


## arcticcat522

And accounts froze^^

----------


## schurchill39

> Politicking on LinkedIn. So unprofessional and imo hurts your business in the long term. Got this one vendor who’s trying to win some of our business and he comments crazy shit all over the place that come up in my feed. 
> 
> Keep that shit to Facebook or forums where it won’t impact your professional life.



This. In my previous role I definitely took their crazy posting into account when awarding work or bringing on field guys.

----------


## littledan

> Seems like lately I only have to make long drives on cold days. Today I have a 6 hour drive (12 if I come back today). Every day it's cold the cunting radio in my truck doesn't work. This'll be a fun day of introspection and talking to myself.



I grabbed a pioneer double din flatpanel headunit from visions for like... $100. Definitely worth it if your current radio is shitting the bed. Some cheapo units on sale usually.

https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...68&sku=NAM1610

----------


## SKR

> Headphones and downloaded playlists / podcasts? Even a witty man such as yourself isn't good company for 12 hours straight.



I don't think I'd like driving with headphones. It's not the end of the world, just pisses me off that it works flawlessly for my daily 15 minute drive, and now I've got a backlog of podcasts to get to and instead I have to do shit like sing TV theme songs with lots of swears thrown in for about 40 minutes. Highway 9 is a treat.




> I grabbed a pioneer double din flatpanel headunit from visions for like... $100. Definitely worth it if your current radio is shitting the bed. Some cheapo units on sale usually.
> 
> https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...68&sku=NAM1610



I've got the cheapest deck that Crutchfield sold at the time in it now. I don't know what its fuckin deal is, but the only thing saving it from the dump is it's too cold to be fucking around with it in an apartment parking lot.

----------


## Disoblige

People who misuse the meaning of "double check" .

----------


## sabad66

> People who misuse the meaning of "double check" .



Example?

----------


## suntan

Cheques with carbon paper?

----------


## sabad66

> Cheques with carbon paper?



June is one of the two months this year I get paid three times. Double check month!!!

----------


## killramos

People who book a meeting to flex their egos instead of just doing their jobs.

Its 6 numbers Susan*, this doesnt need to be discussed in a committee.

*person may or may not have been named Susan 

I dont do meetings

----------


## ExtraSlow

I like meetings with an agenda and an outcome. Don't have a lot of those.

----------


## killramos

> I like meetings with an agenda and an outcome. Don't have a lot of those.



This is the equivalent of me asking someone what time it is and then booking a meeting with 5 people to discuss. There is no discretion to be applied. 

I would happily do it myself if people didn’t Chinese wall the information to maintain job security.

----------


## ercchry

> I like meetings with an agenda and an outcome. Don't have a lot of those.



We’re supposed to have meetings like this… had a meeting about it and everything. I still get sent invites to reoccurring meetings where these details do not actually change, and they have the audacity to have me as “mandatory”

----------


## Strider

> People who book a meeting to flex their egos instead of just doing their jobs.
> 
> It’s 6 numbers Susan*, this doesn’t need to be discussed in a committee.
> 
> *person may or may not have been named Susan 
> 
> I don’t “do” meetings



One definite advantage of WFH... I can attend useless meetings all day long and still be productive.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I have somewhat the opposite probelm recently. Can't get a meeting with the people I need, and they won't make a decision over email. So no decision is made.

----------


## Strider

> I have somewhat the opposite probelm recently. Can't get a meeting with the people I need, and they won't make a decision over email. So no decision is made.



 
@killramos
 just said he doesn't do meetings, try to keep up Susan*

----------


## killramos

I even tried to subtly point out this was not meeting worthy.

Their response was “we will discuss this at the meeting”

----------


## flipstah

> I have somewhat the opposite probelm recently. Can't get a meeting with the people I need, and they won't make a decision over email. So no decision is made.



Sounds like you just make the decision and ask for forgiveness if it's wrong.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Sounds like you just make the decision and ask for forgiveness if it's wrong.



What I actually do is make the decision and pretend the boss said it was ok in an offline conversation. Trying to see if he notices.

----------


## Buster

The Chinese have a wall now?!

----------


## flipstah

> What I actually do is make the decision and pretend the boss said it was ok in an offline conversation. Trying to see if he notices.



Genius

- - - Updated - - -




> I like meetings with an agenda and an outcome. Don't have a lot of those.



I do this as I hate meetings with just shooting the shit

----------


## schurchill39

I've been tracking my basement reno materials cost in and its such a piss off how much prices increase in such a short period of time. For example, I bought some 5" 90 degree elbows for some HVAC work 3 days ago for $5.60 each. I was 3 short so I went to pick them up today and they were up to $8.49. 51% increase in a few days. 

Add to that that the stickers on items aren't updated to match what the till says so then you have to fuck around to get the price difference refunded.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

People who GoFundMe their vet bills.

----------


## Buster

> People who GoFundMe their vet bills.



Tell Trudeau they honked their horns.

Done.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When I forget to take a picture of my odometer on time.

----------


## Buster

> When I forget to take a picture of my odometer on time.



I'm triggered by your tire pressures.

----------


## SKR

How come you run so little air in your left rear tire?

----------


## ExtraSlow

It's no accident that I have it on that screen when I take my pics. I'm trolling someone, maybe myself...

----------


## jwslam

Disabled auto start/stop... you are the reason for carbon taxes

----------


## Disoblige

> Example?



When you bring up a new point/inquiry that is unrelated to anything the person has done prior, but they go "Oh, let me go double-check".

No, you are not going to double-check. You're going to check.

Imaginary example:
"Hey, do you have PS5s in stock?"
"Just got in for my shift. Let me go double-check."

----------


## 03ozwhip

> people



ftfy

----------


## suntan

> When you bring up a new point/inquiry that is unrelated to anything the person has done prior, but they go "Oh, let me go double-check".
> 
> No, you are not going to double-check. You're going to check.
> 
> Imaginary example:
> "Hey, do you have PS5s in stock?"
> "Just got in for my shift. Let me go double-check."



He is going to check twice.

----------


## ExtraSlow

White rum. Stupid stuff. Should be dark rum.

----------


## speedog

> White rum. Stupid stuff. Should be dark rum.



And whiskey? Should it be scotch, bourbon, Tennessee whisky or rye whiskey.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> He is going to check twice.



How else will he know who's been naughty or nice?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Nail through the sidewall. Peeve.

----------


## suntan

Damn. Are those fixable yet?

----------


## ExtraSlow

There are people who woukd fix them. And a larger number of people who say you should not.

----------


## Buster

> Nail through the sidewall. Peeve.



I can't see where it is.

----------


## Tik-Tok

When you try to do a small business owner a favour, and it bites you in the ass.

----------


## bjstare

> When you try to do a small business owner a favour, and it bites you in the ass.



That sucks. Care to elaborate?

----------


## schurchill39

I assume he introduced his dad as a handy man to the small business own and in return the small business owner fucked his dad.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I assume he introduced his dad as a handy man to the small business own and in return the small business owner fucked his dad.



Shouldn't have slung that tool belt so low, husky beast was just ASKING for it.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Too much typing for too little payout of a story. Long and Short of it is the guy missed out on 15% more profit, and I missed out on the product I wanted, because he was painfully slow responding to emails.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Simpletons who start emails with "_Herewith_"...

What you think you're saying:
"I'm smart and my job is about important, official things."

What I see and read:
"I'm an idiot doing a job idiots do but I want to sound intelligent and important... It's not working, is it? Later, I will eat Ravioli from the can, then masturbate and cry..."

----------


## schurchill39

People who cut across yard! Whether it be the person reading the utilities, the old dude throwing a bundle of useless flyers on my front step that are going directly in the recycling bin, or fucking door to door people trying to get me to donate $20 monthly to starving children in africa building solar panels to reduce my carbon footprint; walk down the driveway like a normal human you fucks.

The only exception to this rule is kids on Halloween. I'll begrudgingly give them a pass because they are kids having fun but everyone else can fuck off and use the sidewalk.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> People who cut across yard! Whether it be the person reading the utilities, the old dude throwing a bundle of useless flyers on my front step that are going directly in the recycling bin, or fucking door to door people trying to get me to donate $20 monthly to starving children in africa building solar panels to reduce my carbon footprint; walk down the driveway like a normal human you fucks.
> 
> The only exception to this rule is kids on Halloween. I'll begrudgingly give them a pass because they are kids having fun but everyone else can fuck off and use the sidewalk.



This has been a big problem for us. We live on a corner lot backing on to the canal. For whatever reason, there is a break between my yards and I'll admit it might look to some people that it's town land, but its not.

I caught one guy mid doing it and yelled at him, he turned around and went back, but days later fresh footprints. I need to block that area somehow.

----------


## ExtraSlow

If you aren't allowed to build a fence, it's not your land.

----------


## suntan

> "I'm an idiot doing a job idiots do but I want to sound intelligent and important... It's not working, is it? Later, I will eat Ravioli from the can, then masturbate and cry..."



How the fuck did you know what I did last weekend?

----------


## killramos

> If you aren't allowed to build a fence, it's not your land.



Shrubberies on the other hand are ecological or some shit.

----------


## Darell_n

> Shrubberies on the other hand are ecological or some shit.



A 30’ row of thorned raspberries works for me. Plus yum.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> If you aren't allowed to build a fence, it's not your land.



House was built in 1998 and never got a fence on it, but because it's .22 acre, and a wierd sideways pie lot, fencing only makes sense in certain areas. It's hard to explain lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

I guess if you haven't bothered to fence your property, it's hard to complain that people aren't staying out.

----------


## Darell_n

> I guess if you haven't bothered to fence your property, it's hard to complain that people aren't staying out.



I’m the same. I complain about a dozen deer in my yard every night for the last 15 years, sleeping at the bottom of my steps and shitting everywhere, but I enjoy having one side of the yard open with the neighbours and kids that are same ages.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When mods lock a thread and I have no idea why.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> When mods lock a thread and I have no idea why.



What does that even mean?

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## killramos

Some topics are just too controversial

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Some topics are just too controversial



In 2020, (you know - two years ago), I neg rep'd two of the people in that thread and they complained when I posted in it.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Big Glass got to Rage2 and Kenny.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Let's pretend I work for a company with a name. Let's say Crescent Point Energy and we have a facility that needs some "specialist vendor support". Except let's also pretend that there is a town/place somewhere not near the facility but not on the moon, either - like 250km away that is called "Crescent Point". We need vendor support bullshit which the vendor charges the low low price of USD$2,000/day (8hr max) with zero expenses included and this clown needs to be flown in from Texas.
You up to speed so far?

They fly this cum rag out to the nearest int'l airport and get him to rent a car. Then they send him to a motel in.....
The Village of Crescent Point, only a 2.5 hour drive away from where we need his expert expert expert technical prowess!!!

That is a great way to start making me think we shouldn't be spending $100k USD on this horse fucker.

----------


## killramos

Oh dear

----------


## Disoblige

> Let's pretend I work for a company with a name. Let's say Crescent Point Energy and we have a facility that needs some "specialist vendor support". Except let's also pretend that there is a town/place somewhere not near the facility but not on the moon, either - like 250km away that is called "Crescent Point". We need vendor support bullshit which the vendor charges the low low price of USD$2,000/day (8hr max) with zero expenses included and this clown needs to be flown in from Texas.
> You up to speed so far?
> 
> They fly this cum rag out to the nearest int'l airport and get him to rent a car. Then they send him to a motel in.....
> The Village of Crescent Point, only a 2.5 hour drive away from where we need his expert expert expert technical prowess!!!
> 
> That is a great way to start making me think we shouldn't be spending $100k USD on this horse fucker.



Why did you let ExtraSlow coordinate this?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Wait until you figure out none of this was an accident. Giggle.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Sorry if I chose a dumb name. I was just trying to think of an energy company name that sounded like a place that wasn't an Indian Reserve.
It was totally random that "Crescent Point" fit the bill. I think they're real, but they prolly got bought. Prolly by the cock wad who profits $350 out of the $370/hr that they charge out fuckin Magellan at.

Oh and if your brand new equipment needs one of these AnusTarts to come out and soak your customer on some of this type of shit, I will vigorously whack off to your stock going down as competitors tear through your profits.
TMEIC, I'm looking your way!

----------


## nismodrifter

> 



Sorry about that. It was me. Not exactly sure how it closed after I posted my reply. I for one have no hatred towards glass, glass coatings, or squeegees.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I don't know what TPIM is talking about like 72 percent of the time.

----------


## dirtsniffer

And the other 28% of the time he is talking about you

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yes

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

That's because 72% of the time, I'm talking about those of us in the 7.2

----------


## ExtraSlow

That must be why I can't relate. I'm at zero point tew

----------


## killramos

Youre net positive?

----------


## ExtraSlow

That's what my WFG advisor tells me.

----------


## Disoblige

Camry Parking Camera car in Chinatown was coming up the street behind me when I was stopped on the side. Car in front of me stopped in middle of the road to have passenger get out as per normal Chinatown shenanigans... So I am waiting as I am stuck stopped but since I notice the Camry, I pull forward so Camry is still behind me. I turn off and go into an Impark parking lot. Camry for some reason follows me into parking lot, and I exit, so he exits too. Seemed like he purposely went into the lot to follow me.

He better not have fuckin given me a ticket in the mail lol. Although I don't know for what...

So sketch.

----------


## killramos

CPA camera car would be the perfect cover for a surveillance vehicle haha

----------


## Buster

When your wife asks for your opinion on something and then argues with you when it doesn't agree with hers

----------


## killramos

I think that topic could fill a library

----------


## ExtraSlow

I mean, that's a classic. But communication is like the tango, it takes two.

----------


## killramos

This is why ES needs the art room

----------


## ExtraSlow

There are several types of tango...

----------


## Buster

> I mean, that's a classic. But communication is like the tango, it takes two.



communication is definitely NOT like tango.

----------


## SKR

> it takes two.



Rob Base and DJ E-Z Rock told me that back in 88.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> communication is definitely NOT like tango.



Apparently not at your house.

----------


## nismodrifter

Daylight Savings.

----------


## schurchill39

> Daylight Savings.



I like the sun later in the day but this whole switching times sucks donkey dick. I hope ever voted no to abolishing daylight savings in that referendum misses an important event due to confusion around time change.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When you have to remind the person who makes invoices for your company that we have to charge GST on product sales. Like holy fuck, it's just on every invoice, how is that not automatic?

----------


## Buster

When people send you Apple News stories and the only thing that pops up from the link is a subscription offer. lol apple.

Sorry, I have no interest in your walled garden. This isn't 2013.

----------


## suntan

> I like the sun later in the day but this whole switching times sucks donkey dick. I hope ever voted no to abolishing daylight savings in that referendum misses an important event due to confusion around time change.



I got wrecked this year. Totally forgot about the time change, woke up way too early as a result and then thought I had an extra hour to do things.

----------


## killramos

Do your guys phones not connect to the internet to set the time or something?

----------


## vengie

The worst thing about daylight savings is re-syncing the toddlers sleep schedule.

Its usually a one week process every time it happens.

So yeah, fuck daylight savings.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Daylight Savings.



What's that?
- signed, Saskatchewan

----------


## killramos

We got lucky with that yesterday. Just went by the clock and she managed to transition.

----------


## suntan

> Do your guys phones not connect to the internet to set the time or something?



Looked at my bedside clock, which auto-adjusts, promptly forgot the time, went to the can, jerked off, then looked at my cheap wristwatch for the time.

----------


## sabad66

> The worst thing about daylight savings is re-syncing the toddlers sleep schedule.
> 
> Its usually a one week process every time it happens.
> 
> So yeah, fuck daylight savings.



This. Its even worse now that my son is in preschool and has to actually be somewhere at a set time.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Cursor still blinking on second screen but when you type, nothing fucking happens where you expect it to. 
Instead, the words "Mike needs to shut his whore mouth" appear in a budget Change Order as opposed to the chat window...

----------


## vengie

> Cursor still blinking on second screen but when you type, nothing fucking happens where you expect it to. 
> Instead, the words "Mike needs to shut his whore mouth" appear in a budget Change Order as opposed to the chat window...



I mean... sounds valid to me.

----------


## schurchill39

> Cursor still blinking on second screen but when you type, nothing fucking happens where you expect it to. 
> Instead, the words "Mike needs to shut his whore mouth" appear in a budget Change Order as opposed to the chat window...



Can confirm, I know Mike and he does need to shut his whore mouth

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Can confirm, I know Mike and he does need to shut his whore mouth



He can take Chris and Steve with him, too.
It was like the white naming equivalent of Mohammed.

----------


## 03ozwhip

Snoop Dogg. He annoys the fuck out of me in so many ways. His latest effort, taking everything recorded from DRR off of streaming platforms for some stupid fucking NFT reason that I don't understand.

Fuck Snoop.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Snoop Dogg. He annoys the fuck out of me in so many ways. His latest effort, taking everything recorded from DRR off of streaming platforms for some stupid fucking NFT reason that I don't understand.
> 
> Fuck Snoop.



"Didn't he completely, obviously commit murder and Johnnie Cochrane got him acquitted at trial?"

"Yes."

----------


## 03ozwhip

> "Didn't he completely, obviously commit murder and Johnnie Cochrane got him acquitted at trial?"
> 
> "Yes."



Fuck him.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Guy runs a record label and is doing his best to make money of the things owned by that label by restricting access to that. I don't know much about the music distribution business, but I'm sure there's a plan, even if we don't understand it.

----------


## killramos

Maybe snoop has fuck you money

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Maybe snoop has fuck you money



I think it's closer to "_Quiet, please_" money...
LoL!

----------


## ExtraSlow

So I use a laptop for work, and this last year have been mostly working from our "shop" where I have an office with two monitors and a dock. It's a nice USB dock that does everything with that single USB-c connector, including power. I like all that, one plug e3ach morning and afternoon and I'm all set. Except, if my laptop is "sleeping", like it is every morning, it doesn't know it's plugged into the dock, so I can't wake it up with the keyboard or mouse, I have to open the lid long enough for it to wake up, then re-close the lid and get to work. Would like an external button on the closed laptop, or just for it to "see" the connection I just made. 

You know, when I type that out, maybe that should be in the other thread? I don't even know, but it's a peeve anyway.

----------


## vengie

> So I use a laptop for work, and this last year have been mostly working from our "shop" where I have an office with two monitors and a dock. It's a nice USB dock that does everything with that single USB-c connector, including power. I like all that, one plug e3ach morning and afternoon and I'm all set. Except, if my laptop is "sleeping", like it is every morning, it doesn't know it's plugged into the dock, so I can't wake it up with the keyboard or mouse, I have to open the lid long enough for it to wake up, then re-close the lid and get to work. Would like an external button on the closed laptop, or just for it to "see" the connection I just made. 
> 
> You know, when I type that out, maybe that should be in the other thread? I don't even know, but it's a peeve anyway.



I feel this peeve, and empathize/ relate.

----------


## sabad66

> So I use a laptop for work, and this last year have been mostly working from our "shop" where I have an office with two monitors and a dock. It's a nice USB dock that does everything with that single USB-c connector, including power. I like all that, one plug e3ach morning and afternoon and I'm all set. Except, if my laptop is "sleeping", like it is every morning, it doesn't know it's plugged into the dock, so I can't wake it up with the keyboard or mouse, I have to open the lid long enough for it to wake up, then re-close the lid and get to work. Would like an external button on the closed laptop, or just for it to "see" the connection I just made. 
> 
> You know, when I type that out, maybe that should be in the other thread? I don't even know, but it's a peeve anyway.



I had a usb C dock, “HP USB C Dock G4” and it had a power button on it that I could push to wake it up. Does yours not have one?

I actually still have it sitting here collecting dust if you want to try it out and see if it will better for you.

----------


## killramos

There are sometimes bios settings that affect ability to wake from peripherals

----------


## ExtraSlow

Will wake from sleep if it went to sleep while plugged in. No separate power button. 
This is a work setup, so I'm not spending any money to solve the issue, just venting.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I have this bullshit, too. I have been blaming HP and that makes me feel better.
Join me at Support Group??

----------


## ExtraSlow

The delicate balance when you are out with your kids between berating them nearly to the point of abuse, and letting kids be kids to the point of property damage. Those two options have less white space between them then I knew

Mods can move to parenting sub-forum if required. .

----------


## bjstare

Crave TV. It's a shit app, integration with my subscription via Telus TV is shit as well. Casting from phone to chromecast gives me 2 channel stereo sound. Seems to have a different content library on the app vs accessing via Telus TV. For some reason when we tried to watch Dune the other night, it was only available in French.

Hands down the worst streaming service, it's a real shame HBO partnered with them.

----------


## Buster

> Crave TV. It's a shit app, integration with my subscription via Telus TV is shit as well. Casting from phone to chromecast gives me 2 channel stereo sound. Seems to have a different content library on the app vs accessing via Telus TV. For some reason when we tried to watch Dune the other night, it was only available in French.
> 
> Hands down the worst streaming service, it's a real shame HBO partnered with them.



I'll start subscribing to streaming services when I no longer read stuff like this.

Right now, I think we just have Netflix subbed. And Amazon of course.

----------


## brucebanner

> Crave TV. It's a shit app, integration with my subscription via Telus TV is shit as well. Casting from phone to chromecast gives me 2 channel stereo sound. Seems to have a different content library on the app vs accessing via Telus TV. For some reason when we tried to watch Dune the other night, it was only available in French.
> 
> Hands down the worst streaming service, it's a real shame HBO partnered with them.



It's absolutely brutal and yes, it's like you get different content based on how you're watching.

Best way to use Crave is through the app for sure, watching via telus tv is a joke.

----------


## lasimmon

My stupid Vizio TV doesn't suppert a crave app for some dumb reason so we connect a laptop which is bit of a pain.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Roku OS handles it.

----------


## killramos

AppleTV is the correct answer

Everything else is crap.

Ive been hard on using an Xbox as a primary source for years, little did I know even the Xbox was butchering my picture.

@rage2
 knows my struggle.

Seriously. Just buy an apple tv and never look back. They delivery next day via Uber eats lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

When you have to wait 24h for your callback from customer service and when they call the call drops in the first few minutes (or they hang up on you) and they don't call you back right away so you have to put in another call-back request and this one is 36 hours out. 

I swear bad customer service is a business strategy, which is fine for things you could do through self-service, but there's lots of things that aren't possible that way.

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

> When you have to wait 24h for your callback from customer service and when they call the call drops in the first few minutes (or they hang up on you) and they don't call you back right away so you have to put in another call-back request and this one is 36 hours out. 
> 
> I swear bad customer service is a business strategy, which is fine for things you could do through self-service, but there's lots of things that aren't possible that way.



I remember at the beginning of COVID, I had to call Expedia, they called me back at 3 in the morning while I was sleeping lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

Had a 70 minute wait on hold because I din't want to wait for the 2nd call-back. That's annoying, but the agent who did answer was so nice and I got everything I was hoping for.

----------


## bjstare

Retail banks. A pile of useless assholes at every one of them. All I want to do is get at some of my own money and make some transfers in less than a god damn week.

----------


## killramos

^ Retail banking employs dog fuckers and incompetents on the order of magnitude with most government entities.

----------


## Buster

Retail banking is no different than any other type of retail like BestBuy or soemthing

----------


## brucebanner

> Retail banks. A pile of useless assholes at every one of them. All I want to do is get at some of my own money and make some transfers in less than a god damn week.



I love when they ask why you're taking X amount of money out in cash.

I often say "it's none of your business", in a direct but not ignorant tone. 

Always enjoy their reactions  :Smilie:

----------


## killramos

If you are taking more than 10k they are required by law to ask you that question. It’s a financing/proceeds of crime and terrorism law through fintrac.

So you are just being a dick about it to a person who just needs to type an answer into their terminal to proceed with the transaction.

Being a dick to people who have nothing to lose and the ability to make your life difficult is generally not a good use your time.

----------


## Buster

tell them its for organized crime. I bet they just type that in.

----------


## killramos

> tell them its for organized crime. I bet they just type that in.



It’s their job to file the report, RCMP’s job to do something about it. So yea lol

----------


## TomcoPDR

But then banks are ok that you’re asking for $100,000 more on a mortgage over the $900,000 asking on a Skyview home

----------


## killramos

> But then banks are ok that you’re asking for $100,000 more on a mortgage over the $900,000 asking on a Skyview home



Why would they care, it’s not the banks job to protect you from stupid. Equity would have to drop by 20% for them to be exposed on that loan.

----------


## Brent.ff

I can tell you where Plowy McPlowFace is on the calgary website when it snows, but not where the hell the UPS truck is that is overdue for a delivery..

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Why would they care, it’s not the banks job to protect you from stupid. Equity would have to drop by 20% for them to be exposed on that loan.



It’s just funny how the governing policies are. Ask for a mortgage amount OVER listed (on top of your mortgage amount if you bought at list) $100k, 200k, 500k oh no problem, you’re just a dummy over bidding on a house. But take out $10,000, oh what cha gonna do with it.

----------


## Hallowed_point

Korean BBQ restaurants. Specifically, the concept of paying and tipping to cook your own meat and stink like a campfire. Is it that hard to cook the meat to a customers desired doneness ? I guess it makes for cool instagram photos?

----------


## brucebanner

> If you are taking more than 10k they are required by law to ask you that question. It’s a financing/proceeds of crime and terrorism law through fintrac.
> 
> So you are just being a dick about it to a person who just needs to type an answer into their terminal to proceed with the transaction.
> 
> Being a dick to people who have nothing to lose and the ability to make your life difficult is generally not a good use your time.



I understand that but I don't care either. I have a typical teller (small branch) I deal with and I've typically only been asked when dealing with someone who I'm not familiar with. 

Regardless, it's certainly none of their business. Law or not.

----------


## killramos

It’s literally their business

----------


## brucebanner

Their made up answer is as good as any as far as I'm concerned.

----------


## Sentry

Hearing anything Nissan VQ35 powered tear ass everywhere once spring has sprung.

----------


## Buster

> Hearing anything Nissan VQ35 powered tear ass everywhere once spring has sprung.



worst engine sound ever.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> worst engine sound ever.



I will fuckin shift my priorities to making you RED you dirty whore !!!


...


No. I just realized I can neg Kert again, so you are safe...

----------


## bjstare

> worst engine sound ever.



Second worst, behind F150 ecoboost with intake/exhaust. I can't overstate how bad it sounds.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Sport bikes tear-assing around everywhere as soon as it's warm out. Only thing worse than that Nissan bullshit.

----------


## Darell_n

> Second worst, behind F150 ecoboost with intake/exhaust. I can't overstate how bad it sounds.



Indistinguishable from a clapped out 1980s Ranger.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Ford truck guys should know they are choosing between sound and power. GM buyers have the option to get both.

----------


## Buster

> Second worst, behind F150 ecoboost with intake/exhaust. I can't overstate how bad it sounds.



I honestly don't even notice full size trucks on the road.

I can't even tell they are there.

- - - Updated - - -

I've always felt it really fascinating that people distinguish between the full sized trucks as if they were actually different.

----------


## killramos

So wait. Are half tons full sized trucks?

Or do you have to move up to 3/4 and 1 ton trucks to be full size?

----------


## Buster

> So wait. Are half tons full sized trucks?
> 
> Or do you have to move up to 3/4 and 1 ton trucks to be full size?



all these words, when all wee need is "truck"

No Ford, GM, Ram or sizes or whatever.

Truck.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Which one is Ridgeline?

----------


## Buster

> Which one is Ridgeline?



RL isn't a truck at all.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Differentiating between trucks is as useless as differentiating between motorcycles. Inherently pointless but still popular.

----------


## Buster

> Differentiating between trucks is as useless as differentiating between motorcycles. Inherently pointless but still popular.



I'm impervious to trolling.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I'm impervious to trolling.



Then why did you post in that zenops thread?  :Wink:

----------


## Buster

> Then why did you post in that zenops thread?



oh no! which one?

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> oh no! which one?



See? GOTCHA.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> See? GOTCHA.



you are the wind beneath my wings.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> you are the wind beneath my wings.



I got you fam.

----------


## Buster

> See? GOTCHA.



Dont tell me its the Putin thread. Technically that's my thread, and the mods handed it to zencrazy which was a miscarriage of justice.

----------


## schurchill39

Mother fucking fast food drive through workers in Quebec all acting like they can't understand me over the intercom when I ask for something in French and getting three people on to try and make out what I am asking for. Your fucking A&W burger menu is the same in French and English you boobs. And getting a tea and donut at timmies is pretty fucking straight forward. How can my French (and then English) be so bad I can't order food yet that I can have meetings with land owners and the government in that province and they all understand me fine but you can't understand "double mozza". I'm convinced they were just fucking with me because they could tell I am English and anyone in the province outside of central Montreal are a bunch of haters.

----------


## vengie

> Mother fucking fast food drive through workers in Quebec all acting like they can't understand me over the intercom when I ask for something in French and getting three people on to try and make out what I am asking for. Your fucking A&W burger menu is the same in French and English you boobs. And getting a tea and donut at timmies is pretty fucking straight forward. How can my French (and then English) be so bad I can't order food yet that I can have meetings with land owners and the government in that province and they all understand me fine but you can't understand "double mozza". I'm convinced they were just fucking with me because they could tell I am English and anyone in the province outside of central Montreal are a bunch of haters.



Sounds like a good dad fucking is in order. 
That is a universal message I'm sure they'd understand.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Mother fucking fast food drive through workers in Quebec all acting like they can't understand me over the intercom when I ask for something in French and getting three people on to try and make out what I am asking for. Your fucking A&W burger menu is the same in French and English you boobs. And getting a tea and donut at timmies is pretty fucking straight forward. How can my French (and then English) be so bad I can't order food yet that I can have meetings with land owners and the government in that province and they all understand me fine but you can't understand "double mozza". I'm convinced they were just fucking with me because they could tell I am English and anyone in the province outside of central Montreal are a bunch of haters.



Welcome to the "unofficial" Nazi party of Canada. There is no one more racist in this country than Quebec.

----------


## Buster

> Mother fucking fast food drive through workers in Quebec all acting like they can't understand me over the intercom when I ask for something in French and getting three people on to try and make out what I am asking for. Your fucking A&W burger menu is the same in French and English you boobs. And getting a tea and donut at timmies is pretty fucking straight forward. How can my French (and then English) be so bad I can't order food yet that I can have meetings with land owners and the government in that province and they all understand me fine but you can't understand "double mozza". I'm convinced they were just fucking with me because they could tell I am English and anyone in the province outside of central Montreal are a bunch of haters.



you should have actually started talking nonsense to confuse them even more. Then sit in their drivethru patiently watching the line build up.

You gotta punch these fuckers in the nose.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

They call it _Le Double Mozza_.
/PulpFiction



Wait... Double Mozza??! Are you a fat, sweaty hog who can't stop stuffing fast food into his excuse-hole, too?!?
 :Love:

----------


## zechs

> I can tell you where Plowy McPlowFace is on the calgary website when it snows, but not where the hell the UPS truck is that is overdue for a delivery..



That's a feature, not a bug with shipping companies.

And don't even get me started on LTL/freight, I personally can't wait for every trucking business to go bankrupt when electric/driverless semis become a thing.

Not because it will put the drivers out of work, but because fuck trucking business owners who can't schedule something within +-24 hours.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I have so many thoughts on the LTL businesses.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Mullen Trucking for LTL is awesome. FTL as well in many instances. Crossing into out of US, as well.
Zero issues, speedy and excellent customer service.
http://www.mullentrucking.com/

----------


## bjstare

> That's a feature, not a bug with shipping companies.
> 
> And don't even get me started on LTL/freight, I personally can't wait for every trucking business to go bankrupt when electric/driverless semis become a thing.
> 
> Not because it will put the drivers out of work, but because fuck trucking business owners who can't schedule something within +-24 hours.



It might put truck drivers out of work in the developed world, but not here in the people's republic of Canada. See: Uber (and cab drivers).

----------


## Tik-Tok

When someone says something is "near the airport", when it's no where near the terminal. They aren't factually wrong, but when it takes 10-20minutes to get to that place from the terminal, it isn't right either.

----------


## killramos

You mean the Northeast?

----------


## SKR

That I've never been able to break 5 ignored posts in a row. There's been 5 twice this weekend, and then someone comes along and replies to one of them and breaks the streak.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Yo - I thought you said if I came to bed early, we were going on a trip to PoundTown??!?



Are you fuckin serious, right now??!
Fuck my entire fuckin life!!

----------


## AndyL

> They call it _Le Double Mozza_.
> /PulpFiction
> 
> 
> 
> Wait... Double Mozza??! Are you a fat, sweaty hog who can't stop stuffing fast food into his excuse-hole, too?!?



you forgot avec cheese.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Researching patent assignment history. Fucking annoying as fuck.

----------


## brucebanner

Spilling a drink that is not water (ie. Milkshake), between drivers seat and console.

Guess that was the world saying you don't need that fatty.  :ROFL!: 

It sure is Monday.

----------


## suntan

I spilled a latte on the passenger floor once. I could never get the rotten milk smell out. Even took it to a detailer and they couldn't.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I spilled a latte on the passenger floor once. I could never get the rotten milk smell out. Even took it to a detailer and they couldn't.



So.....no matter how clean the car was, every time you were in it it smelled like rotten milk?

----------


## suntan

> So.....no matter how clean the car was, every time you were in it it smelled like rotten milk?



After conclusively determining it was not my breath or my armpits, yes.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I dated a girl who's apartment smelled like fish . . . turns out . . .

----------


## brucebanner

That must of been wonderful.

It happened in my driveway, so I got the shopvac out asap. Got as much as I could and then directly to a local detailer.

He seemed pretty confident, at the very least it'll be better than I could have done at home..

Time will tell how it shakes out.

----------


## schurchill39

> Spilling a drink that is not water (ie. Milkshake), between drivers seat and console.
> 
> Guess that was the world saying you don't need that fatty. 
> 
> It sure is Monday.



I had a big tub of chicken noodle soup spill over the back seat of my car in the hot summer heat and I didn't realize it until after an hour drive. It never smelt the same after that no matter how many times I got it cleaned. Thankfully I smoked a deer and wrote that sumbitch off.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I dated a girl who's apartment smelled like fish . . . turns out . . .



It was Jada Pinkett Smith?

----------


## Swank

> I dated a girl who's apartment smelled like fish . . . turns out . . .



There are 2 things in the world that smell like fish, and one of them is fish.

----------


## suntan

Is durian the other thing?

----------


## Buster

"Let's goooo!!!!!"

that's played out

----------


## littledan

> That must of been wonderful.
> 
> It happened in my driveway, so I got the shopvac out asap. Got as much as I could and then directly to a local detailer.
> 
> He seemed pretty confident, at the very least it'll be better than I could have done at home..
> 
> Time will tell how it shakes out.



Happened to me once with a mcdonald's coffee with whatever type of "milk" they use. Literally everytime I opened the vehicle door, rotten milk.

Ended up pulling the carpet and taking the carpet to a detailer to pressure wash. Then reinstalled carpet and was golden.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The word sando.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> The word sando.



I prefer sammie but I don't think sando is a hate crime.
I guess it's pretty dumb...

----------


## killramos

> The word sando.



I’ve heard it’s only acceptable if you puck

----------


## jwslam

Went to the "Post your latest purchase" thread. The last 20 posts had nothing to inspire my inner shopaholic

----------


## zechs

> The word sando.



Can we throw "veg" in there instead of just saying the word vegetables?

Sando, sammie, veg, za (for pizza).

These are the words of boomers. Please make it stop

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Can we throw "veg" in there instead of just saying the word vegetables?
> 
> Sando, sammie, veg, za (for pizza).
> 
> These are the words of boomers. Please make it stop



I just call veg, vagtables, because they're for women and sissys.

----------


## brucebanner

Just an update on my pet peeve from yesterday. Detailer seemed to do an awesome job. No funk this morning, hopefully it stays that way.

----------


## nismodrifter

For milk/coffee spill recently I washed the carpet/used some water, sprayed Spray Nine, used a soft brush, brushed it in/agitated, then more water/rinse, and then sucked it out with shop vac. Worked like magic. Spray Nine. Best stuff for all kinds of spills/baby vomit etc.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> For milk/coffee spill recently I washed the carpet/used some water, sprayed Spray Nine, used a soft brush, brushed it in/agitated, then more water/rinse, and then sucked it out with shop vac. Worked like magic. Spray Nine. Best stuff for all kinds of spills/baby vomit etc.



I used to have a sweet job where I'd rarely (but still far too often) have to spot clean with Spray-Nine and a toothbrush. Ooohhhhhh, Man - it sucked!! The vapour from that chemical makes my nose feel like it's bleeding. It was like a creepy blood smell.
I can't seem to use it now so I rely on Simple Green or Castrol Super Clean. It's too bad because it works great but that smell makes me hate life want to respond to ZenOps threads.

----------


## killramos

I could elaborate. But I’ll just leave it at:

The CRA

----------


## Disoblige

> I could elaborate. But I’ll just leave it at:
> 
> The CRA



Don't hate the coffee enemas that's recommended at the Clean Rectum Association.

----------


## vengie

Customer's blatantly responsible for breaking things, yet refuse to own up to it even when all evidence has been presented to them, and they expect things fixed for free.

Does accountability and integrity mean nothing these days? 

Man...  :Guns:

----------


## killramos

> Don't hate the coffee enemas that's recommended at the Clean Rectum Association.



I’ll be careful not to sully their good name going forward.

----------


## schurchill39

> Customer's blatantly responsible for breaking things, yet refuse to own up to it even when all evidence has been presented to them, and they expect things fixed for free.
> 
> Does accountability and integrity mean nothing these days? 
> 
> Man...



We're going to need a story

----------


## vengie

> We're going to need a story



I have many, and will need a beer to recount them all.

But here is one of my many current headaches.

Yes, that is engine oil, this was after they wanted to change their own oil... and following our written procedures with photos to a T... alledgedly.

----------


## ExtraSlow

engine oil goes in the engine. problem bro?

----------


## vengie

> engine oil goes in the engine. problem bro?



Don't you start with me!  :Guns:   :ROFL!:

----------


## 03ozwhip

Facebook morons. I can't say it enough. Basically people that see a celebrities birthday online and they wish them a happy birthday like they give a fuck about you telling them happy birthday.

Fuck people are stupid. Now I have to waste my precious time waiting for my flight posting this shit.

----------


## Sentry

> I have many, and will need a beer to recount them all.
> 
> But here is one of my many current headaches.
> 
> Yes, that is engine oil, this was after they wanted to change their own oil... and following our written procedures with photos to a T... alledgedly.



Rod bendy, or just locked up?

----------


## vengie

> Rod bendy, or just locked up?



2x bendy rods and 1x piston in pieces

----------


## killramos

Every time I have a theory on what vengie does for a living he throws me for a loop with a post like that

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Every time I have a theory on what vengie does for a living he throws me for a loop with a post like that



All I know for certain is his employer is short 1 key employee that looks like me.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> All I know for certain is his employer is short 1 key employee that looks like me.



Yep, it's true...
I used to work there.

----------


## vengie

I'm a man of mystery.

----------


## jwslam

> i'm a man of misery.



ftfy

----------


## vengie

> ftfy



You're not wrong

----------


## killramos

> I'm a man of mystery.

----------


## bjstare

> Every time I have a theory on what vengie does for a living he throws me for a loop with a post like that



I was thinking the same. 

On a side note, how does one even do that to an engine? Just way overfill?

----------


## vengie

> On a side note, how does one even do that to an engine? Just way overfill?



Exactly. 

Our units have an oil sump and a fill spout directly into the sump.
This customers technician didn't review our procedure and proceeded to add oil directly to the top of the engine. Technically they could have added all the oil that way, but it would have taken hours to do so. They likely tried to speed up the process, over filled and oil made its way down the breather. 

There was also oil pouring out of the intake.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> 



False.

That man is interesting.

----------


## schurchill39

> Every time I have a theory on what vengie does for a living he throws me for a loop with a post like that



I used to know, then he switched companies and I thought I knew, but with this picture its very apparent that I have no idea. 

I only know what a handful of beyonders (outside of the real estate agents) actually do for work. The rest of them run Chinese food restaurants with a garage in the back as far as I know.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I don't even know what I do for work most days.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I don't even know what I do for work most days.



You post like it's your job son.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> You post like it's your job son.



I am working on switching to a job that would occupy my time a little more.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I used to know, then he switched companies and I thought I knew, but with this picture its very apparent that I have no idea. 
> 
> I only know what a handful of beyonders (outside of the real estate agents) actually do for work. The rest of them run Chinese food restaurants with a garage in the back as far as I know.



Toilet_X has a Chinese joint??!?
I'm in! No... Wait...

----------


## schurchill39

> Toilet_X has a Chinese joint??!?
> I'm in! No... Wait...



I'm still trying to figure out which one you own in Okotoks. I need a code scanned on my truck and could go for some ginger beef.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I am working on switching to a job that would occupy my time a little more.



That hurts. And is my new peeve.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I thought vengie ran a yoga place?

----------


## killramos

I GOTS TO KNOW

lol

----------


## vengie

> I thought vengie ran a yoga place?



I'm a man of many talents.

A chameleon if you will.

----------


## ExtraSlow

People are allowed to have more than one business. It's called diversifying. Like I diversify my mind-altering chemicals.

----------


## schurchill39

> People are allowed to have more than one business. It's called diversifying. Like I diversify my mind-altering chemicals.



I thought you were a part time oil patch mogul but full time dung.... art room curator?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Most accurate summary of my career the last ten years is "writer and motivational speaker"

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Most accurate summary of my career the last ten years is "writer and motivational speaker"



So, are you saying that "_you're not going to amount to JACK SQUAT!!_" ?

----------


## SKR

Every once in a while the cunting scroll bar in Chrome will just fuckin vamoose. Why? I don't know. Just to remind me I'm not actually in charge I guess.

----------


## zechs

I shouldn't have to EVER talk to someone on the phone in this day and age to buy anything or procure a service. Email or gtfo.

On the flipside of this pet peeve, is making a phone call longer than necessary. Once we've discussed the "thing", end the call. Follow up with email, send any specific details in it so we can both reference it in the future. Done.

----------


## never

When you post in the Weird Small Things that Give You Joy thread about the fitment of free wheels being on point when it’s clearly not and no one comments! Maybe everyone actually likes lotsa poke!

----------


## killramos

Something small that gives me joy is that spending else noticed those gross wheels.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> So, are you saying that "_you're not going to amount to JACK SQUAT!!_" ?



For the record I understand that reference.

----------


## SKR

That people are employed to come up with ideas like this. "We're going to reward your loyalty to our dirt lot that we spend $0 to maintain by giving you a credit for 0.4% of what you've spent on parking on it this year!" What a treat.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Television commercials.
Why would someone want a plant-based sausage surrounded in CHEESE and EGG in a vomit-product from Timmy Ho's?!!!? Because you're an artificial retard? Yes.

Same thing with the Ionic, like they're sitting there in the rain for several hours while their shit box charges watching people get wet filling with gasoline. And then they pretend like the two mixed-race lesbians didn't have to get out of the car and get fucking SOAKED in the rain to disconnect the charger before they depart.
Choke to death on your candor, you dirty, dirty sluts!!! 

It's just so offensive to have these ludicrous scenarios put in front of us as if they represent any portion of reality.

----------


## Disoblige

Same thing as blue menu smokies but people still buy 'em.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Same thing with the Ionic, like they're sitting there in the rain for several hours while their shit box charges watching people get wet filling with gasoline. And then they pretend like the two mixed-race lesbians didn't have to get out of the car and get fucking SOAKED in the rain to disconnect the charger before they depart.



They're really underselling the best feature of the Ioniq 5, that the front seats recline almost flat so you can have sex while waiting for it to charge. I for one look forward to lot lizards hanging around the massive charge stations they're eventually going to install.

----------


## speedog

People who figure that they can negotiate a lower price when the big box competitor is double the price for the same exact item.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> They're really underselling the best feature of the Ioniq 5, that the front seats recline almost flat so you can have sex while waiting for it to charge. I for one look forward to lot lizards hanging around the massive charge stations they're eventually going to install.



The real review I needed.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Same thing as blue menu smokies but people still buy 'em.

----------


## killramos

That label is very clearly green

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> That label is very clearly green



It's a mix-up inside joke from however long ago. I think I said I really liked these but mistakenly called them Blue Label which is their weird, diet foods or something and he has been mocking me about it ever since.

----------


## suntan

Those are good.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I don't think you shoukd put cheese inside smokies.

----------


## killramos

I don’t think you are correct on that

----------


## Buster

What is "President's Choice?"

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm pretty particular about my sausages.

----------


## bjstare

> What is "President's Choice?"



A misleading name.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> What is "President's Choice?"



Tell me you're rich without telling me you're rich lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

Some of us think presidents choice is a splurge.

----------


## Disoblige

Whose bisoblige?
I guess if you can't cook duck proper, you eat cheddar stuffed smokies.

----------


## SKR

> Whose bisoblige?



The person who sux Courteney Cox.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Just a guy who wants the D.

----------


## Disoblige

Courtney Cox would make a decent tranny.
And that would be a badass stage name.

----------


## schurchill39

> I don't think you shoukd put cheese inside smokies.



Your opinion is wrong.

----------


## Disoblige

I think the only smokies I ever enjoyed had cheese in em.

----------


## littledan

> I don't think you shoukd put cheese inside smokies.



Agreed. Unless you enjoy hot f'n magma cheese burning you from the inside out. I like my wieners like I like my women. All meat.

----------


## suntan

> I think the only smokies I ever enjoyed had cheese in em.



There's a pill for that.

----------


## killramos

What a bunch of cheese puffs we have in here

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

The fucking YouTube algorithm has taken a squirty dump on its heap of dump today. The recommendations are completely trash. Gender reveals for babies, hip hop interviews with people I've never heard of that are like an hour long (gnome sane?!), something about making prom dresses in a couple hours and losers playing Minecraft.

It's not just things that I am unlikely to be interested in, it's things I dislike. Only difference is watching the Savagegeese video of the Maybach and looking up the video about "democracy for the retarded". It's like a reset account.

----------


## Buster

Ya...well try clicking on a snowcat video that someone posted here. Now all I've got is POV douchebag videos.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Ya...well try clicking on a snowcat video that someone posted here. Now all I've got is POV douchebag videos.



Oh shit - I did that too... But that was a few days ago. This upsidedown land seems to be today.

Hey, has anyone ever seen a Maybach in real life? I find it odd that I haven't. I've seen many Rolls Royce and Bentley vehicles, but zero Maybach. That seems odd to me.

----------


## Buster

> Oh shit - I did that too... But that was a few days ago. This upsidedown land seems to be today.
> 
> Hey, has anyone ever seen a Maybach in real life? I find it odd that I haven't. I've seen many Rolls Royce and Bentley vehicles, but zero Maybach. That seems odd to me.



They're not really a brand any more.

----------


## ercchry

> They're not really a brand any more.



Yeah, Kanye and Jay-Z sent the last one to the landfill years back… last one I saw was probably ~15 years ago in front of the Monte Carlo Casino?




…did I do it right Buster?  :ROFL!:

----------


## HHURICANE1

> The fucking YouTube algorithm has taken a squirty dump on its heap of dump today. The recommendations are completely trash. Gender reveals for babies, hip hop interviews with people I've never heard of that are like an hour long (gnome sane?!), something about making prom dresses in a couple hours and losers playing Minecraft.
> 
> It's not just things that I am unlikely to be interested in, it's things I dislike. Only difference is watching the Savagegeese video of the Maybach and looking up the video about "democracy for the retarded". It's like a reset account.



Same here. Not once ever have I looked at a Minecraft video. Even accidentally. Yet I get about 20 or so of these things every day now. Even less so rap crap and K-pop. Some one must be paying You Tube a bunch to try and shove this crap down our throats.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

If you want to pretend I didn't mean Mercedes Maybach and not be aware that there is a 2022 Mercedes Maybach, that's fine. It's ok to be poor.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> If you want to pretend I didn't mean Mercedes Maybach and not be aware that there is a 2022 Mercedes Maybach, that's fine. It's ok to be poor.



How would I know it's a Mercedes? That's something to ask my driver.

----------


## killramos

> They're not really a brand any more.



Not with that attitude

----------


## zechs

My pet peeve, people who use the main page of youtube.

Haven't looked at mine in years, subscriptions and the recommends that come with those videos is a much better system.

The landing page is for catching 10 year olds attention.

----------


## vengie

Big one today.
I have a newborn and a toddler and sleep is rare these days.

All I want is a coffee, a delicious, warm coffee like I ordered.
However, it tends to start terrible and end terrible because they DIDN'T STIR MY FUCKING COFFEE!!!

God damn, throw a spoon in it. I don't even care if the spoon was sitting on the floor. 
STIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I feel better.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yes that very much.

----------


## ercchry

> Big one today.
> I have a newborn and a toddler and sleep is rare these days.
> 
> All I want is a coffee, a delicious, warm coffee like I ordered.
> However, it tends to start terrible and end terrible because they DIDN'T STIR MY FUCKING COFFEE!!!
> 
> God damn, throw a spoon in it. I don't even care if the spoon was sitting on the floor. 
> STIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I feel better.



Was it ever a delicious coffee if you had to stir shit into it to begin with??

----------


## vengie

> Was it ever a delicious coffee if you had to stir shit into it to begin with??



New one.

Coffee snobs. 

Let my drink my warm, milky, sugar water in peace sir.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> New one.
> 
> Coffee snobs. 
> 
> Let my drink my warm, milky, sugar water in peace sir.



 :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

Let’s just consider it a win it’s not flammable this morning.

----------


## ExtraSlow

....

----------


## killramos

People who don’t respect the time management of others.

Namely when you are working toward something for 3 months, and you are clear form the beginning that “The second half of April and the first week of May are a write off before me so we need to front load this”, people dick around for 2 months acomplishing nothing despite continued warnings. Then they get all surprised when you ghost them exactly when you said you would.

It’s not even work, so I have no issue hanging these people out to dry.

----------


## riander5

People who shit on my super awesome real estate 'investments'

----------


## schurchill39

> People who don’t respect the time management of others.



People showing up to meetings perpetually late. Which also includes feeling like a complete asshole if I am late

----------


## Buster

> People who shit on my super awesome real estate 'investments'



haha. Don't take that stuff personally. If people are willing to discuss these things with you, it only benefits you - even if you don't like what they have to say. There is no need for you to change your position, you can decide for yourself how to interpret those comments.

----------


## riander5

> haha. Don't take that stuff personally. If people are willing to discuss these things with you, it only benefits you - even if you don't like what they have to say. There is no need for you to change your position, you can decide for yourself how to interpret those comments.



Oh yeah, i didnt really take much personally (as you can tell by my post in here). Until suntan starts getting a bit aggressive then I get a bit PO'd haha. Even then, im over it today. 

Like you had mentioned... I didn't really lay out a bunch of investments and choose real estate, I got stuck with it and have decided it's not the absolute worst use of that specific money.

----------


## Buster

> Oh yeah, i didnt really take much personally (as you can tell by my post in here). Until suntan starts getting a bit aggressive then I get a bit PO'd haha. Even then, im over it today. 
> 
> Like you had mentioned... I didn't really lay out a bunch of investments and choose real estate, I got stuck with it and have decided it's not the absolute worst use of that specific money.



i speak in generalities when it comes to these things. individual circumstances vary.

Also suntan's bark is worse than his bite.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Suntan is a sweetheart. Source: he's my boyfriend.

----------


## never

> Suntan is a sweetheart. Source: he's my boyfriend.



Was he the one that bought you the cock ring you were modeling last week?

----------


## suntan

> i speak in generalities when it comes to these things. individual circumstances vary.
> 
> Also suntan's bark is worse than his bite.



If anyone knows how my mouth feels like, it's Buster.












('s wife)

----------


## Buster

> ('s wife)



for a second there, I thought you were calling me teh gay.

----------


## jwslam

> for a second there, I thought you were calling me teh gay.



just a cuck paying to get HJ while someone is all over your wife

----------


## never

> just a cuck paying to get HJ while someone is all over your wife



Don’t joke about that…he may slap you in public.

----------


## SKR

This is a two-parter.

1. Since the British Superbikes season is starting this weekend, I wanted to watch the season preview on Youtube. I made the mistake of being lazy and typed in "BSB 2022". At Youtube HQ, BSB means Backstreet Boys and the algorithm has decided all I will ever want to watch for the rest of my life is Backstreet Boys videos.
2. The thing I like about this place is most people have a sense of comedy, and understand the nuances of delivery and timing. But guaranteed there's a fucking hack among us who read part 1 of this and thought a funny joke would be to say "sure, you _accidentally_ searched Backstreet Boys." This is a preemptive fuck you.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Sure, you _ accidentally_  searched Backstreet Boys....

----------


## SKR

> Sure, you _ accidentally_  searched Backstreet Boys....



This is the kind of humor I'm into.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Google maps new "Fuel efficient" routes. Going down a road with 20 traffic lights is most definitely not more fuel efficient than one that is 0.1kms longer, but only has 5 lights.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Google maps new "Fuel efficient" routes. Going down a road with 20 traffic lights is most definitely not more fuel efficient than one that is 0.1kms longer, but only has 5 lights.



Stop denying our cLiMaTe EmErGeNcY¡!!11¡!!1!

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Google maps new "Fuel efficient" routes. Going down a road with 20 traffic lights is most definitely not more fuel efficient than one that is 0.1kms longer, but only has 5 lights.



Yeah this has been really annoying lately. I turned it off in settings and it turned itself back on.

----------


## suntan

See, AI really is ready to conquer humanity.

----------


## haggis88

> Google maps new "Fuel efficient" routes. Going down a road with 20 traffic lights is most definitely not more fuel efficient than one that is 0.1kms longer, but only has 5 lights.



52nd Street vs Stoney?

----------


## jwslam

> Google maps new "Fuel efficient" routes. Going down a road with 20 traffic lights is most definitely not more fuel efficient than one that is 0.1kms longer, but only has 5 lights.



You don't drive a hybrid?  :Pooosie:

----------


## schurchill39

On highway 2A leaving Okotoks there is this stupid section where it goes from 100kmph to 80 before it crosses highway 2 and turns into highway 552. No one usually slows down to 80 because it makes no sense too. Well, I finally got pulled over because I was "slowing down but not quite there at the sign". Another stupid section where the speed limit changes about 5 times between 80, 110, and 100 is again on 2A where it turns into McLeod going past Heritage Pointe then by Walden and Legacy. 

So I guess my pet peeve is nonsensical speed limit changes. It does nothing for safety and only impedes traffic. Pick a speed limit and only change it when the surroundings change, like when you go from a highway that enters the city, or a residential road that turns into a major road way. 

Also I didn't know that we had mandatory no-questions-asked breathalyzers. Guess its been a while since I've been anywhere past 8pm.

----------


## speedog

> On highway 2A leaving Okotoks there is this stupid section where it goes from 100kmph to 80 before it crosses highway 2 and turns into highway 552. No one usually slows down to 80 because it makes no sense too. Well, I finally got pulled over because I was "slowing down but not quite there at the sign". Another stupid section where the speed limit changes about 5 times between 80, 110, and 100 is again on 2A where it turns into McLeod going past Heritage Pointe then by Walden and Legacy. 
> 
> So I guess my pet peeve is nonsensical speed limit changes. It does nothing for safety and only impedes traffic. Pick a speed limit and only change it when the surroundings change, like when you go from a highway that enters the city, or a residential road that turns into a major road way. 
> 
> Also I didn't know that we had mandatory no-questions-asked breathalyzers. Guess its been a while since I've been anywhere past 8pm.



As much as I find those sections you speak of to be annoying, I also understand why as both 80kph areas are like that because of street level intersections (Dunbow and the intersection west of the 2/2A on the 2A) - while you and I may feel quite comfortable at a higher speed, there are a lot of drivers out there that are not and the 80kph just provides a bit of a time safety margin for everyone. In reality, the 1.5km or so at the 2/2A will cost you about 18.5 additional seconds of your life at 80kph - you'll easily lose that waiting in line at Starbucks.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> As much as I find those sections you speak of to be annoying, I also understand why as both 80kph areas are like that because of street level intersections (Dunbow and the intersection west of the 2/2A on the 2A) - while you and I may feel quite comfortable at a higher speed, there are a lot of drivers out there that are not and the 80kph just provides a bit of a time safety margin for everyone. In reality, the 1.5km or so at the 2/2A will cost you about 18.5 additional seconds of your life at 80kph - you'll easily lose that waiting in line at Starbucks.



It's 2022. No one waits in line at starbucks. I use the app for that shit.

----------


## killramos

It’s entertaining that speedog is just back now

----------


## speedog

> It’s entertaining that speedog is just back now



Am I though?

----------


## killramos

Yea. You are lol

----------


## vengie

> Am I though?



You seem to be actively monitoring threads, so I'd also say yes.
Which is a good thing, you usually have good insight.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Spee dog is best dog

----------


## Buster

> Spee dog is best dog



I like the subtlety in your word choices here. I see you.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Speed is my favorite OG

----------


## suntan

He lasted longer than methdog.

----------


## killramos

Pretty sure fent dog is all the rage these days.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I prefer up dog

----------


## SKR

He's the SPE E-Dog.

----------


## suntan

Down dog is best:

----------


## vengie

> I prefer up dog



*Perks head up*

----------


## TomcoPDR

> I prefer up dog



What’s up dog?

----------


## ExtraSlow

that the arrivecan app list of vaccines and the Alberta government record mf my vaccinations don't use the same naming for the vaccination I had first. I mean, I figured it out, but that's probably going to confuse some people.

----------


## Maxx Mazda

People who say “standard time” when it’s daylight savings. Learn the difference between eastern standard time and eastern daylight time, idiot.

----------


## schurchill39

> People who say “standard time” when it’s daylight savings. Learn the difference between eastern standard time and eastern daylight time, idiot.



Am idiot, can confirm that I don't know the difference mostly because I never cared to know.

----------


## suntan

Time is an illusion, standard time doubly so.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

What's daylight saving's time?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Time is an illusion, standard time doubly so.



I understood that reference.

----------


## suntan

Interstellar bypasses are my pet peeve.

----------


## ercchry

> People who say “standard time” when it’s daylight savings. Learn the difference between eastern standard time and eastern daylight time, idiot.



I refuse to adjust my templated emails semiannual, and EDT would confuse the hell out of the majority of people I’m trying to communicate with.

----------


## bjstare

> I refuse to adjust my templated emails semiannual, and EDT would confuse the hell out of the majority of people I’m trying to communicate with.



I agree. Zero chance I'm ever going to say "MDT", nor have I ever come across someone that does this. Not once.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm one of those animals who references the city that I'm planning the meeting for. Calgary time, Houston Time, Chengdu time etc. It's so wrong and so clear.

----------


## schurchill39

> I'm one of those animals who references the city that I'm planning the meeting for. Calgary time, Houston Time, Chengdu time etc. It's so wrong and so clear.



This. I do a ton of work in Ontario and Quebec and always reference what ever city they are in so as not to confuse anyone. Gotta keep it simple for us dummies.

----------


## SKR

> What's daylight saving's time?



Capitalist propaganda, comrade.

----------


## schurchill39

There are very few things in this world that I hate more than "mandatory" corporate team building ice breaker activities except for maybe the people who actually think that it is a good idea. You can take your "speed mingling", "bingo ice breakers", or "trivia with randomly assigned team members" and fuck right off.

----------


## Maxx Mazda

> I refuse to adjust my templated emails semiannual, and EDT would confuse the hell out of the majority of people I’m trying to communicate with.






> I agree. Zero chance I'm ever going to say "MDT", nor have I ever come across someone that does this. Not once.



Just say “mountain time.” Good year round.

----------


## sabad66

> Just say “mountain time.” Good year round.



This. I just say PT/MT/CT/ET and seems to work just fine

----------


## vengie

Being sick and having children that rely on you for survival. How dare they!!

Recovery was alot easier when I could lay on a couch and drug myself to sleep.

----------


## killramos

Outlook handles time zones for me lol

What year is it that we have to worry about that.

----------


## vengie

People's aversion to use the phone.

Situation
Me: Have we received XX information yet
Jr Team Member: No, I've emailed twice, no one is responding
Me: Have you called them?
Jr Team Member: No...
Me: .........
Jr Team Member: ...... Should I call them?
Me: ..........
Jr Team Member: Okay I'll call them

5 minutes later the information I've been waiting two days for is in my hands.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I have the opposite version of that at my current workplace. Things that really need to be in writing, and usually need to be in writing with a specific individuals signature on them, are given as verbal updates in meetings or in various wechat messages.

----------


## killramos

Boomers who think emails should be answered at the same frequency as letters.

----------


## vengie

> I have the opposite version of that at my current workplace. Things that really need to be in writing, and usually need to be in writing with a specific individuals signature on them, are given as verbal updates in meetings or in various wechat messages.



Yeah, that is also annoying.

----------


## ercchry

Green bins… biweekly pickup till may is ridiculous, compounding the issue further is that they have somehow managed to only empty half my bin the last two pickups… it’s going to be 6 weeks now to rake my yard

----------


## sabad66

> Green bins… biweekly pickup till may is ridiculous, compounding the issue further is that they have somehow managed to only empty half my bin the last two pickups… it’s going to be 6 weeks now to rake my yard

----------


## suntan

> Green bins… biweekly pickup till may is ridiculous, compounding the issue further is that they have somehow managed to only empty half my bin the last two pickups… it’s going to be 6 weeks now to rake my yard



Call 311, they'll come and empty it.

----------


## schurchill39

> Boomers who think emails should be answered at the same frequency as letters.



This. Or boomers who only want to send emails during "acceptable hours" like they were calling. My inlaws had some non-emergency issue at their place and instead of sending an email after supper on friday when they discovered it, they stressed all weekend over sending the email at 8am Monday morning.

----------


## suntan

Some of our users don't like it when we send emails late at night.

They can go learn how to use their fucking phone properly.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

The cursor blinking exactly in the field you were just entering text into but when you type, fuck all happens...

----------


## jwslam

> Call 311, they'll come and empty it.



does that ACTUALLY work? I had a missed blue bin pickup and they sent a guy to come lecture me the next day about how I didn't put it in the right spot so we can monitor the situation again next week. Full bin was full for another week.

----------


## bjstare

> does that ACTUALLY work? I had a missed blue bin pickup and they sent a guy to come lecture me the next day about how I didn't put it in the right spot so we can monitor the situation again next week. Full bin was full for another week.



Last time they missed mine, they said it would be 3-5 biz days for them to come get it. Per usual CoC services are as useless as tits on a nun.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Last time they missed mine, they said it would be 3-5 biz days for them to come get it. Per usual CoC services are as useless as tits on a nun.



*Not if that nun is named Sister Fister!

----------


## suntan

> does that ACTUALLY work? I had a missed blue bin pickup and they sent a guy to come lecture me the next day about how I didn't put it in the right spot so we can monitor the situation again next week. Full bin was full for another week.



Yeah it'll take a few days but they will pick it up.

----------


## ianmcc

Can't handle people I work with that prefer to handle things either verbally or "off the books". 
Vendor mistakes or shortages that don't have a paper trail or nonconformity documentation-the same vendors then end up making the same errors over and over again.
This is why e-mails with read requests trump phone calls.
Not that the buyers give a fuck since they also get cc'd on the e-mail and the vendor non conformance reports and never follow up on their end.

----------


## arcticcat522

> Boomers who think emails should be answered at the same frequency as letters.



I think this is everyone who works for the city. Also, not providing a phone number to contact someone. Only email was provided. Not that they would answer there dam phone anyways. Fuck, city employees are useless. I could go in about how they creat a new process, bit provide zero insight how it is to work and all the information they do manage to send out is completely wrong, or the people who are said to be dealing with an aspect of it, don't know and pass along to someone else.....fakkkkkkk

----------


## zechs

I think in general terms, its unacceptable nowadays to not get back to someone sameday.

Or at least, it should be, and its utter bullshit if someone doesn't.

----------


## Hallowed_point

Reply all "thank you" type responses.

----------


## suntan

> Reply all "thank you" type responses.



That really should be a universal reason to fire.

----------


## never

> That really should be a universal reason to fire.



Should be a periodic test HR does to identify who to flag for the next round of workforce reductions.

----------


## vengie

> Should be a periodic test HR does to identify who to flag for the next round of workforce reductions.



Just send out a phishing email that auto generates a pink slip if you click the link.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

The Formula E race in Vancouver got cancelled. It was for Canada Day and I had tickets.
Consider these jimmies to be rustled!

----------


## killramos

Sounds like you were setting yourself up for disappointment on so many levels with that one

----------


## Maxx Mazda

People that say "high rate of speed." Speed, by definition, *IS* a rate.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> People that say "high rate of speed." Speed, by definition, *IS* a rate.



That's true. I guess one could _technically_ argue that a rate of speed would actually be acceleration. On account of the rate of a rate? Derivative calculus?
I'm gay.

----------


## Maxx Mazda

> That's true. I guess one could _technically_ argue that a rate of speed would actually be acceleration. On account of the rate of a rate? Derivative calculus?
> I'm gay.



I hear it on the news all the time. You'd think journalists would know their engrish better. Just say "travelling at a high speed." Even makes more sense as far as I'm concerned.

----------


## suntan

When did people start thinking journalists had any brains at all?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Journalists quoting cops is proof that two negatives don't make a positive.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Sounds like you were setting yourself up for disappointment on so many levels with that one



Apparently Air B&B just wants a cool $1k to cancel whatever fruity mansion we rented for all the docking and talking about dive bombing after the race.
How are they and vRbO still in business?!? What a useless, shitty deal! 10 weeks notice isn't enough? Yeah, they have no chance of renting it again on Canada Day weekend within the next 10 weeks...

I'm no longer going to things with people who organize accommodation through those companies.

----------


## zechs

> Apparently Air B&B just wants a cool $1k to cancel whatever fruity mansion we rented for all the docking and talking about dive bombing after the race.
> How are they and vRbO still in business?!? What a useless, shitty deal! 10 weeks notice isn't enough? Yeah, they have no chance of renting it again on Canada Day weekend within the next 10 weeks...
> 
> I'm no longer going to things with people who organize accommodation through those companies.



Man, its weird how accomodating everyone was when I cancelled my Japan trip due to covid back in april 2020.

Zero hesitations in March, immediate refunds given, no quibbles. Sorry for your situation, that sucks!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Man, its weird how accomodating everyone was when I cancelled my Japan trip due to covid back in april 2020.
> 
> Zero hesitations in March, immediate refunds given, no quibbles. Sorry for your situation, that sucks!



It's twice now that this has been an issue for "me" (although technically the main person who was booking who was essentially a benefactor).
The first time was some prick in Canmore who we eventually got fully refunded and now this, which remains to be seen.
I've only had one excellent experience with them in Anaheim with a nice big house and a gorgeous pool where everything went pretty well. But hotels don't give a squirt of fuck if you cancel and it seems these wankers do.

----------


## schurchill39

People who swerve left to turn right or right to turn left. You're in a 2018 Enclave, just turn. The amount people I've come across this last week that look like they are pulling over to park just to hook a hard left makes me want to ram them off the road.

----------


## killramos

Pretty sure you have posted that before. So it much really bother you.

----------


## schurchill39

> Pretty sure you have posted that before. So it much really bother you.



There is a good chance I have. This morning there was a bad one so it was fresh on my mind.

----------


## Buster

> People who swerve left to turn right or right to turn left. You're in a 2018 Enclave, just turn. The amount people I've come across this last week that look like they are pulling over to park just to hook a hard left makes me want to ram them off the road.



Corollary:

People who drive in the middle of the road and parking strip on a residential street just because there are no cars parked. Dust and rocks flying everywhere.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Man, its weird how accomodating everyone was when I cancelled my Japan trip due to covid back in april 2020.
> 
> Zero hesitations in March, immediate refunds given, no quibbles. Sorry for your situation, that sucks!



We still never got our Hotel money back from March 2020 when we cancelled our NYC trip. That was $1100 gone forever.

----------


## suntan

> We still never got our Hotel money back from March 2020 when we cancelled our NYC trip. That was $1100 gone forever.



Chargeback?

----------


## jwslam

> Chargeback?



I thought that's 60 days...?

----------


## suntan

> I thought that's 60 days...?



Well you're supposed to give the vendor a chance to resolve the issue, then afterwards contact the CC company.

But yeah it's probably too late for him, but why didn't he try back then?

----------


## sabad66

Calling a company to come to my place and give me a quote:

Me: hi please come by to give me a quote
Them: earliest I have available is may 5
Me: ok nevermind I need someone in this week. Thx anyways
Them: oh wait I can have someone out this Thursday
Me:

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Well you're supposed to give the vendor a chance to resolve the issue, then afterwards contact the CC company.
> 
> But yeah it's probably too late for him, but why didn't he try back then?



Because it was on the wife's CC, and after spending 12 hrs on hold for 3 consecutive days, she didn't care anymore.

----------


## Buster

I've been ordering skinny lattes at Starbucks for 20 years.

Tonight, the dumb twat stared at me blankly. I stared back.

She said: "we dont use the term skinny any more to describe lattes."

----------


## killramos

What, you didn't want Oat Milk?

----------


## 88CRX

> Google maps new "Fuel efficient" routes. Going down a road with 20 traffic lights is most definitely not more fuel efficient than one that is 0.1kms longer, but only has 5 lights.



Thats what that bullshit is! Keeps sending me slower routes.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I've been ordering skinny lattes at Starbucks for 20 years.
> 
> Tonight, the dumb twat stared at me blankly. I stared back.
> 
> She said: "we dont use the term skinny any more to describe lattes."



I hope you said we don't use it to describe you either you fat fuck, now get me my god damn drink.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I enjoy a hint of licorice with my coffee but they really seem to get indignant when I ask them to toss a couple of these in:

----------


## schurchill39

> She said: "we dont use the term skinny any more to describe lattes."



Woke culture might be the most toxic thing to come out of the 2010's.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Woke culture might be the most toxic thing to come out of the 2010's.



Really interesting episode of the all in podcast this week about how coinbase got rid of that.

----------


## killramos

Flashing brake light mods.

Seriously. You look like a tool.

Typically found on Subarus and crotch rockets.

----------


## Buster

> Flashing brake light mods.
> 
> Seriously. You look like a tool.
> 
> Typically found on Subarus and crotch rockets.



And AMGs stock

----------


## killramos

> And AMGs stock



I think those ones only apply to people driving like a tool, so yea. Still a tool.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When you arrange a late checkout but the hotel cleaners don't give a fuck and they harass you diligently for the entire final hour of your stay, including entering your room while you shower.

----------


## killramos

Did you… lock the door?

----------


## ExtraSlow

How do I let the whores in and keep the laundry crew out? I'm not a sophisticated individual.

----------


## zechs

> How do I let the whores in and keep the laundry crew out? I'm not a sophisticated individual.



Lowkey flex detected, well done

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> When you arrange a late checkout but the hotel cleaners don't give a fuck and they harass you diligently for the entire final hour of your stay, including entering your room while you shower.



This is only a problem for people who don't fuck housekeepers. Or at least let them watch you j off.

They do this shit on purpose, you missed out.

----------


## ercchry

> This is only a problem for people who don't fuck housekeepers. Or at least let them watch you j off.
> 
> They do this shit on purpose, you missed out.




:louis ck has entered the chat:  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Of all the guys working in that hotel, the one that was hassling me during my alleged late checkout time was not one of the ones I'd want to have sex with.

----------


## flipstah

> Spee dog is best dog



Spee dog style

----------


## zechs

Home renos

----------


## ercchry

> does that ACTUALLY work? I had a missed blue bin pickup and they sent a guy to come lecture me the next day about how I didn't put it in the right spot so we can monitor the situation again next week. Full bin was full for another week.



God damn, happened again this week. Finally bit the bullet and called 311, 10min in the queue.. bin emptied about 15min later

----------


## G-ZUS

> God damn, happened again this week. Finally bit the bullet and called 311, 10min in the queue.. bin emptied about 15min later



yep same here, they sent a guy in a pick up to empty my black bin. he was quite pissy my garbage wasnt bagged and it was all dusty reno [email protected]

----------


## suntan

Aren't you glad the garbage guy is going to get a pension bigger than your retirement savings?

----------


## Darell_n

> Aren't you glad the garbage guy is going to get a pension bigger than your retirement savings?



As he should for doing what most wouldn’t.

----------


## suntan

> As he should for doing what most wouldn’t.



What do I get because over 99.99% of the population literally can't do my job?

----------


## killramos

I mean you are welcome to demand whatever you want. And see if anyone is willing to pay it.

----------


## suntan

But I deserve it! Look at me I'm a zoomer!

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> But I deserve it! Look at me I'm a zoomer!



Love zoomers.

----------


## Buster

> What do I get because over 99.99% of the population literally can't do my job?



This is an interesting point. I wonder what percentage of the population could do what I do.

----------


## ercchry

> This is an interesting point. I wonder what percentage of the population could do what I do.



Shit talk on the internet? More than a few, less than everyone

----------


## Buster

> Shit talk on the internet? More than a few, less than everyone



I meant my job, not my innate talents.

----------


## bjstare

> This is an interesting point. I wonder what percentage of the population could do what I do.



excel jockey + salesbro? I think there's a few out there.  :Pooosie:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Gettin Spicey!

----------


## Buster

> excel jockey + salesbro? I think there's a few out there.



thats like saying everyone can hit a 4 iron. Sure everyone can...but not all the same.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

He just threatened to hit you with a golf club!
You gonna take that from ol' TiNyHaNdS??!

----------


## Buster

> he just threatened to hit you with a golf club!
> You gonna take that from ol' tinyhands??!



big mad

----------


## dirtsniffer

I thought buster was an accountant.

----------


## Buster

> I thought buster was an accountant.



eewwwwwwwww

no.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

_Accountant_???
You spelled "a cunt" wrong.

----------


## Buster

> _Accountant_???
> You spelled "a cunt" wrong.



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ThePenIsMightier again.

----------


## killramos

Accountant… that’s a low blow even to me

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Shit talk on the internet? More than a few, less than everyone



#intrastad

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Accountant thats a low blow even to me



What!!?
It's all about hot Asians in helicopters, pointing at shit. Pretty fuckin sweet of you ask me!

----------


## bjstare

> thats like saying everyone can hit a 4 iron. Sure everyone can...but not all the same.



Indeed. But what do I know, I just make PowerPoint slides.

----------


## ExtraSlow

My boss told me to stop making PowerPoint presentations for every meeting. It made me sad.

----------


## schurchill39

> My boss told me to stop making PowerPoint presentations for every meeting. It made me sad.



Make PowerBI dashboards instead.

----------


## killramos

PowerBI dashboards are a great way to work yourself out of a job

----------


## 90_Shelby

> My boss told me to stop making PowerPoint presentations for every meeting. It made me sad.



If you make as many slides in a day as posts by you, Killramos or Buster, this request is more then understandable.

Less, is more.

----------


## killramos

showing people up with your productivity doesn’t tend to make many friends in the work place that’s true

----------


## ExtraSlow

Bosses hate this one weird trick.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Power outages when there's no weather events.

----------


## killramos

Crackheads stealing power?

----------


## vengie

Too many Tesla's plugged in

----------


## ExtraSlow

That is not it. Zero EV on this block. And the fault is 12 yards from my house.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I had the same thing 3 nights ago. Was in the middle of the night and confused the fuck out of us when all the lights in the entire house turned on. I was looking for an intruder half asleep when it was because of an outage, and Hue lights turn on when power is restored.

----------


## 90_Shelby

A year and a half ago the splice on the high voltage line behind my house failed and the cable dropped right behind my garage. It was hanging about 6 feet off the ground behind my garage door, one side still attached to the pole, the other end hanging on my fence and metal trailer. 

I actually saw the flash from my kitchen when it failed but had no idea what happened. Fortunately the cable wasn’t live after it failed, otherwise I probably would have been fried when I went through my gate to investigate. I didn’t know the cable was hanging until I opened my gate and was only a few feet from it. Scary shit.

----------


## flipstah

> Make PowerBI dashboards instead.



Tableau ftw

----------


## Buster

> That is not it. Zero EV on this block. And the fault is 12 yards from my house.



This looks like infrastructure ready for en masse adoption of EVs.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Better than neighborhoods with underground utilities. The poles might be ugly, but they are easy to upgrade. 

Or my other response : comrade, our leaders shall provide electrical infrastructure, and a chicken in every pot.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

*gluten free, fair trade, organic, free range, halal chicken...

----------


## vengie

> *gluten free, fair trade, organic, free range, halal chicken...



Sorry sirz I'm vegan. Plz accomodate.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Elevator CoVid paranoia during hotel checkout time.

GtFO of here and get the fuck on the elevator, you dumb, lazy twats! You were just at a wedding with 99 people from across the country eating at a buffet, elbow to elbow but _now_ that everyone needs the elevator to checkout, you suddenly require an empty elevator to preserve your physical space that you've been completely ignoring all weekend.
If that elevator stops for you, you either get on it unless it's literally fuller than a Hong Kong train, or take the stairs and stop wasting everyone's time.
Mongoloids!

----------


## Darell_n

What happened to my beyond night mode? The setting is correct, damn all this white is going to make me blind.

----------


## schurchill39

People who leave 90% of a car length between themselves and the car in front of them when they park on the street. I went to drop something off at the post office the other day and every car on the block decided to park that way. I blame old people

----------


## bjstare

> People who leave 90% of a car length between themselves and the car in front of them when they park on the street. I went to drop something off at the post office the other day and every car on the block decided to park that way. I blame old people



How do leave out the other two O's? They're surely contributors... I'd say even moreso than old people.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> How do leave out the other two O's? They're surely contributors... I'd say even moreso than old people.



I assume you mean Oriental and Ovarian? That's racist AND sexist. Dear god man.

----------


## schurchill39

> How do leave out the other two O's? They're surely contributors... I'd say even moreso than old people.



This is in a sleepy predominately white community so I think the likelyhood of old white people being the culprits are high. But you're right, the 3 O's are also guilty of this shit.

----------


## bjstare

> I assume you mean Oriental and Ovarian? That's racist AND sexist. Dear god man.

----------


## ercchry

Entitled old white people…

Door rings.. dogs go ballistic…

I answer it

Boomer: “I love your sign!”

<“no I am not buying your product or religion”>

Me: “yeah, it’s great… what can I help you with?”

Boomer: “well I’m selling…”

Me: “so why do you think you’re exempt from the sign?”

Boomer: “well I’m local…”

Me: goes off about how modern commerce works and barking dogs

Boomer: “okay, calm down!”

…slam door

Like you come to my fucking house, ignore my very blunt sign, then tell me to calm down?! Fuck off!

And for the record, he is selling meat out of an unmarked white van

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Just buy the fucking steak Eric.

----------


## ercchry

> Just buy the fucking steak Eric.



“If you like the sign, then you’ll love the live version!”  :ROFL!: 

It makes me sick that he actually made two sales on my block… and no, the van did not have any visual clue to if it was refrigerated or not  :Barf:

----------


## suntan

I thought they had free candy in the vans.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

*wet aged

----------


## jutes

I'm sure whatever animal he was selling was slaughtered that morning.

----------


## Buster

> Entitled old white people…
> 
> Door rings.. dogs go ballistic…
> 
> I answer it
> 
> Boomer: “I love your sign!”
> 
> <“no I am not buying your product or religion”>
> ...



They have doorbells with cameras for a reason.

----------


## schurchill39

Emergency Alert Tests. Fuck off.

----------


## ercchry

> They have doorbells with cameras for a reason.



Yeah… can I program them with an automated “fuck off”?! I’m holding out for that tech  :ROFL!:

----------


## 88CRX

> Emergency Alert Tests. Fuck off.



If everything is an emergency, is anything an emergency?

----------


## Darell_n

> Emergency Alert Tests. Fuck off.



Agreed. I fell asleep 10 minutes earlier with my phone on my chest. Almost gave me a heart attack.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Agreed. I fell asleep 10 minutes earlier with my phone on my chest. Almost gave me a heart attack.



Silent mode all the time FTW.
Also, people who talk on speakerphone on the bus to work, or in public at all really. Fucking douchebags. I'm on night 21 of a 21 night shift and everything bugs me anyways, this is just x1000

----------


## zechs

There are various options for emergency alerts in your phone 

I feel like we talked about this already?

----------


## Buster

> Emergency Alert Tests. Fuck off.




I was in a conference room with 200 people

----------


## ercchry

> I was in a conference room with 200 people



Ewe, why would you ever do that? Buying a timeshare?  :ROFL!:

----------


## JfuckinC

straight piped mustang across the road.. i don't even think he drives that fast, its just fucking obnoxious lol... fuck im old  :thumbsdown:

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Ewe, why would you ever do that? Buying a timeshare?



* selling.

----------


## Buster

> Ewe, why would you ever do that? Buying a timeshare?



I was asked to speak at a conference.

----------


## HHURICANE1

Amway. It's gotta be Amway!

----------


## ExtraSlow

When the spotted thread includes pics from the internet.

Man it's been a while since I've got to speak at an event. Fun. Or, exciting maybe a better way to describe it.

----------


## brucebanner

> straight piped mustang across the road.. i don't even think he drives that fast, its just fucking obnoxious lol... fuck im old



My car is currently straight piped, haven't driven it enough yet to decide if it's going to stay that way haha

----------


## JfuckinC

> When the spotted thread includes pics from the internet.
> 
> Man it's been a while since I've got to speak at an event. Fun. Or, exciting maybe a better way to describe it.



Haha saucy today




> My car is currently straight piped, haven't driven it enough yet to decide if it's going to stay that way haha



It’s his daily that he starts every time he’s going somewhere haha.. it sounds awful, might have to offer up my unsolicited scabby welding service for some mufflers and cutouts  :Angel:

----------


## Buster

> Amway. It's gotta be Amway!



It's not amway, it's Confederated Products.

----------


## ercchry



----------


## nismodrifter

It has already rained steady for 1 week straight, with 1 more week to go. Have never seen this much rain in April/May. I predict completely blazing hot temps are to follow. Spring? What spring.

----------


## killramos

lol @ complaining about rain in Vancouver.

----------


## nismodrifter

> lol @ complaining about rain in Vancouver.



I'm still living that 403 life in my head man. I've been out here like 6 years now I think and have yet to accept/embrace the shitty weather and the damp cold.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Dear Spanish people:
Please consider having more names. Five is just too easy to remember.

----------


## suntan

> Dear Spanish people:
> Please consider having more names. Five is just too easy to remember.

----------


## SKR

> Dear Spanish people:
> Please consider having more names. Five is just too easy to remember.



I prefer when they just have Juan.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I prefer when they just have Juan.



Must spread...

I'd be the Hose-B to your José.
-Bruno Sebastian Pablo Jorge Alberto Campos Guzman.

----------


## Swank

> Must spread...
> 
> I'd be the Hose-B to your José.
> -Bruno Sebastian Pablo Jorge Alberto Campos Guzman.



Fun fact, if you encounter one named Santiago and tell them firmly that "It's pronounced San Diego" they will lose their shit to some extent.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Restaurants that won't serve regular menu take-out on Mother's Day because they're serving some dine-in brunch slop instead.

----------


## AndyL

> I'm still living that 403 life in my head man. I've been out here like 6 years now I think and have yet to accept/embrace the shitty weather and the damp cold.



Shit I'm not even a year and I'm just starting to get used to walking out to not-sunshine... And screw you for pointing out the weather sucks for week+ ahead.

----------


## SKR

I'm not helping anyone who's "tryna" do anything.

----------


## Maxx Mazda

> I'm not helping anyone who's "tryna" do anything.



What about if they're "finna" do something instead?

----------


## schurchill39

> What about if they're "finna" do something instead?



Then I'm actively trying to prevent what they are "finna" do.

----------


## nismodrifter

gas 222.9 this am.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> gas 222.9 this am.



Dang I paid $1.579 for 91 at Costco this weekend.

----------


## suntan

> gas 222.9 this am.



You're saving the earf.

----------


## SKR

> What about if they're "finna" do something instead?



I don't and wouldn't associate with anyone "fitting to" do anything, much less "finna".

----------


## ExtraSlow

Is that what that's short for? I had no idea.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> I don't and wouldn't associate with anyone "fitting to" do anything, much less "finna".



I do. I'm ghetto like that. You finna put me on ignore?

----------


## ercchry

Idiots that start the meeting when they get the 15min reminder pop up… triggering a cascading event of “another idiot started the meeting” sometimes with the same idiots making multiple appearances

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Idiots that start the meeting when they get the 15min reminder pop up… triggering a cascading event of “another idiot started the meeting” sometimes with the same idiots making multiple appearances



I......I uhhhh...I've been known to do this.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I......I uhhhh...I've been known to do this.



But you've been fixing to do better, haven't you?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I seen lotsa guys do that.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> But you've been fixing to do better, haven't you?



I finna change my ways. I only do it with bank appointments.

----------


## Brent.ff

Ford escapes (new work vehicle) and their dial for gear selection. And e brake as a button. Worst.

----------


## ExtraSlow

You will like that vehicle 14% more if you pretend that it's a Spanish word. es-CAP-ay.

----------


## zechs

> Idiots that start the meeting when they get the 15min reminder pop up… triggering a cascading event of “another idiot started the meeting” sometimes with the same idiots making multiple appearances



Or idiots in general who start meetings early. Like sure, start the teams lobby 5 minutes prior to official start, but any earlier then that? Like seriously fuck the fuck off

----------


## suntan

> Ford escapes (new work vehicle) and their dial for gear selection. And e brake as a button. Worst.



E E-brake is best.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> You will like that vehicle 14% more if you pretend that it's a Spanish word. es-CAP-ay.



Love it.
Mrs.MightyVag has been saying that for years.

----------


## zechs

> You will like that vehicle 14% more if you pretend that it's a Spanish word. es-CAP-ay.



I thought it was an Assgape? It's the 21st century, he might really enjoy that

----------


## Disoblige

> Idiots that start the meeting when they get the 15min reminder pop up… triggering a cascading event of “another idiot started the meeting” sometimes with the same idiots making multiple appearances



Wow I never ever heard of anyone doing that other than big third party meetings that require a lot of prep.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Love it.
> Mrs.MightyVag has been saying that for years.



Who do you think she heard it from? I like when she picks me up in that. We have a great time.

----------


## schurchill39

> You will like that vehicle 14% more if you pretend that it's a Spanish word. es-CAP-ay.



"es-CAP-ay. I wonder what that means? Its funny because its spelt just like the word escape"
"Wait a minute, you can read?!"
"I can read? That's right, I can read!"
"What does this say?"
"42 Wallaby Way, Sydney"

Or maybe that should be in the "teach me how to be a dad" thread.

----------


## killramos

I bet you did that all from memory you animal

----------


## suntan

> Idiots that start the meeting when they get the 15min reminder pop up triggering a cascading event of another idiot started the meeting sometimes with the same idiots making multiple appearances



Your coworkers sound like retards, no wonder you think youre smart.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Your coworkers sound like retards, no wonder you think you’re smart.



 :ROFL!:  I am all out of reps at the worst possible time.

----------


## killramos

I just had to explain to someone sitting in our reception lobby that there was a difference between +15 level, and the 15th floor of the building.

I guess not a pet peeve per se. But wow.

Do we look like a Starbucks? Haha

----------


## DonJuan

> Your coworkers sound like retards, no wonder you think youre smart.



Holy fuk dude, calm down. Its only 9am  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

He's been up since 4am, it's midday for that guy.

----------


## zechs

> Holy fuk dude, calm down. Its only 9am



Suntan murdering people before 1st coffee. Yowza

----------


## suntan

> He's been up since 4am, it's midday for that guy.



5 today. Slept in.

And Eric is a smart guy.

----------


## ercchry

> 5 today. Slept in.
> 
> And Eric is a smart-ass.



*fixed

----------


## suntan

ercchry's ass is my pet peeve.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Actually YouTube, I am _not_ focused on creating perfect pet portraits... Stop saying that.
Stop.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

Betting commercials during the hockey games. Holy shit it's just an overload. And from what I can see the majority of these site are only valid in Ontario so it's extra annoying

----------


## Buster

> Betting commercials during the hockey games. Holy shit it's just an overload. And from what I can see the majority of these site are only valid in Ontario so it's extra annoying



sports betting is dumb to begin with. But I guess the unwashed masses like their bread and circuses.

----------


## killramos

We still collect a massively disproportionate amount of cut from sports betting right?

I am very supportive of voluntary taxation.

----------


## Buster

> We still collect a massively disproportionate amount of cut from sports betting right?
> 
> I am very supportive of voluntary taxation.



do we from the new private guys?

----------


## killramos

> do we from the new private guys?



Good question

----------


## suntan

Yes.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Peeve. Send a work contact a LinkedIn message, and realize three days later they sent the reply on Facebook. Who the fuck uses Facebook?

----------


## zechs

> Who the fuck uses LinkedIn?



I think you confused the multiple useless social media companies out there, but here ya go

----------


## vengie

Peeve 
Being unable to find my favourite pocket knife for over a year and using a cheap substitute... 
Then finally buying a replacement of said knife and within an hour of unboxing it finding the original knife. 

Pro
I now have two Kershaw Leek's  :Love:

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Pro
> I now have two Kershaw Leek's



Well I have none, and that isn't fair. So give me one of yours.
- kert/Quebec

----------


## Buster

The people and culture of Vancouver Island

----------


## ExtraSlow

> The people and culture of Vancouver Island



False

----------


## killramos

> False



False

----------


## bjstare

> The people and culture of Vancouver Island



Strongly agree.

----------


## schurchill39

People who use those quick pre-defined messages you can send on Kijiji or Facebook Marketplace "Is this still available" then you never hear back from them.

----------


## Disoblige

> People who use those quick pre-defined messages you can send on Kijiji or Facebook Marketplace "Is this still available" then you never hear back from them.



They fat fingered you. It is usually by accident.

----------


## vengie

> The people and culture of Vancouver Island



Yes, sans Tofino. 

I love Tofino, especially Tacofino

----------


## schurchill39

> They fat fingered you. It is usually by accident.



They can fat-fuck-off

----------


## jwslam

> ercchry's ass is my "things that bring me joy".



Fixed

----------


## suntan

That's why it's my peeve.

----------


## ercchry

> That's why it's my peeve.

----------


## bjstare

> Yes, sans Tofino. 
> 
> I love Tofino, especially Tacofino



WAt

The people/culture in Tofino are insufferable.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Tofino has a culture? That's new.

----------


## vengie

> WAt
> 
> The people/culture in Tofino are insufferable.



You don't go to Tofino to talk to Tofinoites.
That's a mistake.

----------


## Buster

> Yes, sans Tofino. 
> 
> I love Tofino, especially Tacofino



I went to Tofino once.

My two year old barfed in the rental car on the ridiculous road in, and I saw a dead motorcyclist who got in a head on accident on the same road.

Then I had to go to a wedding on a stupid "beach". I got wet in shitty rain which did not end all weekend and the sun had noped out for the entire time as I swear I could reach up and touch the clouds with my hands.

Tofino is complete garbage, and I have no idea why people would take the same amount of travel time to go there, instead of almost anywhere else. Life is full of mysteries.

----------


## schocker

People who use reactions on teams

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> People who use reactions on teams



Amen!!

Erection.gif

----------


## suntan

> People who use reactions on teams



 :thumbs up:

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Radar cruise control, especially in Toyotas where you can’t turn it off. If I wanted to hang out behind every mouth breather on the road varying their speed I would. Having to wade through sub menus and in some cases even cycling the ignition after to turn it off is annoying as hell.

----------


## zechs

If somebody calls XYZ company and says "I want this", don't god damn question them as to why.

This somebody being me, I will tell you to fuck off, and immediately give you a 0 or 1 rating anywhere I possibly can.

It's like a reversal of a waste of time. I am calling to pay you to do a thing. Quote the fucking thing. Don't waste my time with your thoughts, if I wanted them, I'd ask.

This is strictly for product/hardware, not services/processes/projects. These are two different types of sales.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Companies that go to the trouble of posting job openings on their website, and links to nice PDF of job descriptions for each job, but no link or suggestion as to how to actually apply. No email, no web-form, nothing. I think I know why they have so many job openings! Oil and Gas is pretty tech-savvy...

----------


## killramos

> Companies that go to the trouble of posting job openings on their website, and links to nice PDF of job descriptions for each job, but no link or suggestion as to how to actually apply. No email, no web-form, nothing. I think I know why they have so many job openings! Oil and Gas is pretty tech-savvy...



Sounds like you didn’t pass the first test

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> If somebody calls XYZ company and says "I want this", don't god damn question them as to why...



That is pretty annoying. And I find it's far more prevalent if you're buying something "high-end" and it's like you have to pass the cool-guy test or know the secret handshake with the sales wiener in order to qualify for purchase.

See this money? Exchange for goods now, plz.
K thanx.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Sounds like you didn’t pass the first test



The thought had occurred to me that the problem might be on my end. I'll PM you the company and you can make you own assumptions.

----------


## JfuckinC

Hip sayings:

"IYKYK"
"I did a thing"
"XXX is a vibe"

 :Barf:

----------


## jwslam

> Hip sayings:
> 
> "IYKYK"
> "I did a thing"
> "XXX is a vibe"



Hunny P yo, Hunny P.

https://www.urbandictionary.com/defi...term=hunny%20p

----------


## sabad66

> Hip sayings:
> 
> "IYKYK"
> "I did a thing"
> "XXX is a vibe"



Tell me you are x without telling me you are x

----------


## zechs

> That is pretty annoying. And I find it's far more prevalent if you're buying something "high-end" and it's like you have to pass the cool-guy test or know the secret handshake with the sales wiener in order to qualify for purchase.
> 
> See this money? Exchange for goods now, plz.
> K thanx.



We'd probably get along a lot better in real life then on Beyond is what this post made me realize.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> We'd probably get along a lot better in real life then on Beyond is what this post made me realize.



That's (sometimes) the curse of the written word and the interpretation of tone or even the tone of the atmosphere that people perceive differently.

Now bend over while I NegRep you viciously!!
RoFL!!!

"Is he serious?! ... Hard to tell..."

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Hip sayings:
> 
> "IYKYK"
> "I did a thing"
> "XXX is a vibe"



Chill Boomer

----------


## ExtraSlow

Pogchamp right there.

----------


## nismodrifter

Gas price 233.9 today. RIP

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> If somebody calls XYZ company and says "I want this", don't god damn question them as to why.
> 
> This somebody being me, I will tell you to fuck off, and immediately give you a 0 or 1 rating anywhere I possibly can.
> 
> It's like a reversal of a waste of time. I am calling to pay you to do a thing. Quote the fucking thing. Don't waste my time with your thoughts, if I wanted them, I'd ask.
> 
> This is strictly for product/hardware, not services/processes/projects. These are two different types of sales.



I bought something online a few weeks back, they called me the following week and interrogated me on what industry I worked in, and then refused to sell it to me. It was a $30 car part.

----------


## Darell_n

> I bought something online a few weeks back, they called me the following week and interrogated me on what industry I worked in, and then refused to sell it to me. It was a $30 car part.



Sounds like you tangled with the Air Conditioning Mafia.

----------


## killramos

I remember one time I was trying to buy some springs from McMaster carr for a university project and they accused me of trying to violate Iranian sanctions as an excuse to not sell to me.

Had to front our lab tech cash to order it through the departments account to get them to sell to me which was stupid.

Like 27 dollars lol

----------


## Buster

I was taking a piss at the movie theater on Saturday night. Small bathroom, one stall one urinal. Stall pops open and some goth looking loser chick who was probably in her early teens comes out and proceeds to start washing her hands slowly. She had a "I dare you to say something transphobic boomer" look on her face. I hated her, her worldview, her stupid make-up and everything about her immediately.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

That you didn't say something.

----------


## Swank

> I was taking a piss at the movie theater on Saturday night. Small bathroom, one stall one urinal. Stall pops open and some goth looking loser chick who was probably in her early teens comes out and proceeds to start washing her hands slowly. She had a "I dare you to say something transphobic boomer" look on her face. I hated her, her worldview, her stupid make-up and everything about her immediately.



You should have run over and proceeded to wash your dink in the sink. When she flips out you then accuse her of appendage discrimination.

Speaking of peeves, it drives me a little loco when people go by a regular name that isn't any of their given names. "Hi, I'm Steven, well my real name is Mark Edward Smith, but people call me Steven".

----------


## killramos

> I was taking a piss at the movie theater on Saturday night. Small bathroom, one stall one urinal. Stall pops open and some goth looking loser chick who was probably in her early teens comes out and proceeds to start washing her hands slowly. She had a "I dare you to say something transphobic boomer" look on her face. I hated her, her worldview, her stupid make-up and everything about her immediately.



The correct response would have been,

You know, I have ever picked someone up in the mens room before, want to get out of here?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> movie theater on Saturday night.



Decidedly not a humble brag.

----------


## Buster

> Decidedly not a humble brag.



I'm a middle aged father of three and I don't get out much.

Going to a movie on a saturday night with my kid is about as wild as it gets around here.

- - - Updated - - -




> You should have run over and proceeded to wash your dink in the sink. When she flips out you then accuse her of appendage discrimination.
> 
> Speaking of peeves, it drives me a little loco when people go by a regular name that isn't any of their given names. "Hi, I'm Steven, well my real name is Mark Edward Smith, but people call me Steven".



If I had a more impressive man meat, I would have gone that route.

It's also a risk because we live in Canada, and the courts would probably doublethink themselves into allowing women into a men's washroom and it also being some sort of sexual assault.

----------


## suntan

Sounds like she was simply being practical.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> It's also a risk because we live in Canada, and the courts would probably doublethink themselves into allowing women into a men's washroom and it also being some sort of sexual assault.



No court in its right mind would assume gender in such a situation.

----------


## Buster

> No court in its right mind would assume gender in such a situation.



Gender is a fixed reality when it is convenient for the kerts. It is also a variable when it is convenient for the kerts.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Maybe Buster is assuming the gender here. There's some mightily ugly goth people out there that could easily be mistaken for the other sex

----------


## JRSC00LUDE



----------


## suntan

> Maybe Buster is assuming the gender here. There's some mightily ugly goth people out there that could easily be mistaken for the other sex



There was a human at the Marcello's at lunch today and I could not tell what gender it was.

----------


## ercchry

> There was a human at the Marcello's at lunch today and I could not tell what gender it was.



Mighty bold to assume that they’re human  :ROFL!:

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Mighty bold to assume that they’re human



Plot Twist - Suntan was sitting seeing his reflection in the glass.

----------


## suntan

> Plot Twist - Suntan was sitting seeing his reflection in the glass.



Please I know I'm a subhuman.

----------


## ExtraSlow

You are a meat popsicle.

----------


## suntan

I am a meat popsicle.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Insurance Co. completely fucks up and somehow deposits $900 directly to me instead of to my wiener-girth surgeon who applied for the fucking claim.
Then they mail _me_ an angry letter all about how I owe them this money within 30 days or they'll cut off my dick.
But they've processed all the claims for my nutsack augmentations correctly without batting an eye.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

That I can't find these, in this colour, in 1/4 ounce anywhere. Like WTF.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm sure I posted this before, but any website where clicking a link opens a new window, and then clicking a link on that page opens a window, is bad and the people who build those websites should have their toenails removed. Canada Life would have six tabs open if I didn't obsessively close them every time.

----------


## flipstah

Staircases that are too high/too low/uneven heights

----------


## SKR

Parody songs.

----------


## littledan



----------


## Disoblige

Trying to explain who Obi-Wan Kenobi is to a SO and it snowballing into a frustrating domino effect of multiple sighs and forehead slaps on my end.

I gave up after "Ohhhh is it the black guy??"

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> 



Make those shitty loppers a Felco#2 in its custom leather scabbard sitting out for months and you can be me.
Le fuck

----------


## littledan

Cig butts in the planter. On the front porch. Basically trying to burn our houses down.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Cig butts in the planter. On the front porch. Basically trying to burn our houses down.



Oh sorry. I got you now. The pic was a touch blurry and I hate when people leave nice garden tools outside to rust.

Buster loves cig butts

----------


## JfuckinC

Smokers and their cig butts and smoke blowing in my face has and will always be my number 1 pet peeve. The amount of times things have almost escalated to physical violence from people being inconsiderate fuck head smokers near me is absurd… smokers are the most inconsiderate unaware group of cunts around. #triggered

----------


## killramos

> Smokers and their cig butts and smoke blowing in my face has and will always be my number 1 pet peeve. The amount of times things have almost escalated to physical violence from people being inconsiderate fuck head smokers near me is absurd… smokers are the most inconsiderate unaware group of cunts around. #triggered



I dunno. Have you met dog people?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

But, _to be fair_... Smokers used to be completely allowed to do their thing indoors and all over the place and the world kept turning. I imagine it's frustrating to have gone from being allowed to smoke in restaurants to having someone tell you that you can't even smoke in your surface parking lot at work, meanwhile marijuana smokers creep farther and farther into the socially acceptable mainstream.

One thing's for sure though. Second hand smoke is definitely way way more fatal than actually smoking - just like they taught me in school. They were right.
Since banning smoking indoors, no one has died from smoking anymore. Yep. Heart disease just disappeared like that thing in Darfur and so has lung disease.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> I dunno. Have you met dog people?



I'm going to have to agree with this one.

I don't disagree with JfuckinC either but there are fewer smokers these days in comparison to unaware or inconsiderate dog owners.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Smokers who drop butts << all.

----------


## killramos

Hey I am not much into smokers either.

But I would agree that they have next to no effect on my life in 2022.

----------


## schurchill39

People who hold up traffic as they are driving 10-15kmph along a street either looking for parking, looking at houses, or looking for a shop. Its happened to me 3 times this week and I always seem to end up as the first vehicle behind them so people think its me holding things up.

----------


## Tik-Tok

People who read a digital sign board that says "80/h ahead" and immediately drop their speed to 80, even though the actual "construction" (term used loosely) is still 5km away.

----------


## JfuckinC

ok ok ok, what about phantom construction, like on glenmore east right now before 18th... just a bunch of pylons, lanes closed and nothing happening....

----------


## Swank

^not even photo radar? Now that is a peculiar one then.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I dunno. Have you met dog people?



The most entitled people on the planet. I have said this many times.

----------


## killramos

> ok ok ok, what about phantom construction, like on glenmore east right now before 18th... just a bunch of pylons, lanes closed and nothing happening....



I raise you the 5th ave flyover bridge the last 24 months.

----------


## Darell_n

> ok ok ok, what about phantom construction, like on glenmore east right now before 18th... just a bunch of pylons, lanes closed and nothing happening....



A garbage truck took out the underside of the bridge. Do you really want to drive in that lane? Everything is phantom construction if you keep your eyes closed.

----------


## JfuckinC

> A garbage truck took out the underside of the bridge. Do you really want to drive in that lane? Everything is phantom construction if you keep your eyes closed.



lol! i did see that somewhere actually... i'd trust it though..




> I raise you the 5th ave flyover bridge the last 24 months.



best part about moving south was not having to deal with that anymore

----------


## killramos

My kid goes to a daycare in bridgeland which forces me to use them.

That changes next month I think when she moves to the next level and then never again.

----------


## SKR

That 4 Non Blondes song.

"AND I SAY HAYAYAYAYAYAYAAY"

Go fuck off somewhere you goddamn cow.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> That 4 Non Blondes song.
> 
> "AND I SAY HAYAYAYAYAYAYAAY"
> 
> Go fuck off somewhere you goddamn cow.



What's goin on?

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> That 4 Non Blondes song.
> 
> "AND I SAY HAYAYAYAYAYAYAAY"
> 
> Go fuck off somewhere you goddamn cow.



What's up?

----------


## Disoblige

SWWEEEEEEEETTTTT CARRRROOOLINNNEEE

baa Baa BAAAAA

----------


## ExtraSlow

These posts are violence

----------


## SKR

Here she come now singin Mony Mony

HEY MOTHERF-

----------


## 03ozwhip

I have one. I belong to a group on facebook. For example, people put up a post of ice cube and his wife a d their anniversary saying congratulations!

What in the fuck is the point of saying congrats to a celeb on the internet about their fucking anniversary. I've already wasted too much time being peeved about it.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Ice Cube or Ice-T?
I bet Coco doesn't look exactly like she did 35 years ago...

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Ice Cube or Ice-T?
> I bet Coco doesn't look exactly like she did 35 years ago...



Cube. Coco grosses me out

----------


## Tik-Tok

F#$&ing Chevy front inner stub shafts. Leaky seal and c-clips that won't let me change the seal.

----------


## Swank

> Ice Cube or Ice-T?
> I bet Coco doesn't look exactly like she did 35 years ago...



Ice Ice Baby, can I ha' yo numr?

----------


## AndyL

LG customer service.

My monitor was working. Went and made coffee - won't wake up. Tried it off different computers, swapped displayport cable, tried HDMI instead. Checked and found 19v from wallwart. So that's not it. 

Customer support - I'd there a reset or anything? 

Try unplugging it for an hour. Hit this link to find authorized service facility. 

Hour away and google gives it a 1.8* rating. All people bitching about how incompetent and long it takes. 

Seriously a good monitor doesn't even last 54 days. And warranty nightmare ahead I can see it already.

----------


## Disoblige

People who are over-the-fuck leveraged and saying their home is worth "double" even though they have 85% of the mortgage left on the original buying price.

Like good for you but that doesn't mean that new $120k Denali is on the table (again).

----------


## 03ozwhip

Service canada line ups. Waited last week, didn't get in. Been here 2.5 hours, im in the building but haven't moved in an hour. Still 40 people plus appointments ahead of me.

2 people "working" the front desk. They haven't seen a single person, have no idea what they do.

----------


## gmc72

Had a neighbor park in front of my house, not a big deal. Then it doesn't move for 2 weeks. Not an inch. Just sits there. Now today they are cleaning the streets, and they have to go around the vehicle. The street cleaning signs say that parked cars will be ticketed, but there's no ticket on the truck.

The worst part is that I don't want people thinking I own a FORD F150!!  :ROFL!:

----------


## Buster

> Had a neighbor park in front of my house, not a big deal. Then it doesn't move for 2 weeks. Not an inch. Just sits there. Now today they are cleaning the streets, and they have to go around the vehicle. The street cleaning signs say that parked cars will be ticketed, but there's no ticket on the truck.
> 
> The worst part is that I don't want people thinking I own a FORD F150!!



whats wrong with an F150?

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> whats wrong with an F150?



Once you park it, it may not start again.

----------


## schurchill39

> Had a neighbor park in front of my house, not a big deal. Then it doesn't move for 2 weeks. Not an inch. Just sits there. Now today they are cleaning the streets, and they have to go around the vehicle. The street cleaning signs say that parked cars will be ticketed, but there's no ticket on the truck.
> 
> The worst part is that I don't want people thinking I own a FORD F150!!



We had this all the time at my old house except usually it was junkers from the townhouses a block and a half away.

----------


## Buster

> Once you park it, it may not start again.



Domestic trucks are like Duff beer. I'm actually convinced they all come out of the same factory, with different badges.

----------


## killramos

> Had a neighbor park in front of my house, not a big deal. Then it doesn't move for 2 weeks. Not an inch. Just sits there. Now today they are cleaning the streets, and they have to go around the vehicle. The street cleaning signs say that parked cars will be ticketed, but there's no ticket on the truck.
> 
> The worst part is that I don't want people thinking I own a FORD F150!!



I mean if it really bothers you and its legitimately been there for 2 weeks there is a number to call and they will fine them. And eventually tow them. Just be prepared for the ensuing parking war because lets be real 72 hours without moving your car would burn a lot of people.

 :dunno:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I mean if it really bothers you and it’s legitimately been there for 2 weeks there is a number to call and they will fine them.



They mostly don't, even if you complain or if the vehicle is parked illegally or sits over the 72h limit. I have called that number.

----------


## killramos

> They mostly don't, even if you complain or if the vehicle is parked illegally or sits over the 72h limit. I have called that number.



The trick is phrasing

Hi I think someone abandoned this vehicle in front of my house Im worried it was stolenw

----------


## suntan

"Hi there I think this truck is part of the Freedom Convoy and they may be going after our esteemed and glorious Mayor!"

----------


## killramos

311 has a ranking system for complaints.

I complained about a broken sidewalk 3 times. The first two times were ordinary complains.

The third one I called it a dangerous hazard adjacent to an elementary school. It got fixed 4 days later.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> The trick is phrasing
> 
> “Hi I think someone abandoned this vehicle in front of my house I’m worried it was stolen”w



I tried that for one particular vehicle. Operator told me it was registered "nearby" and they aren't doing shit.

----------


## suntan

Good job karenos.

----------


## Tik-Tok

You would think they'd respond for easy money.

----------


## killramos

Yea I’ve never had CPA tell me “no”

----------


## gmc72

> Once you park it, it may not start again.



Quoted for truth




> We had this all the time at my old house except usually it was junkers from the townhouses a block and a half away.



Yeah, a house sold last year across the street and we think they rent out the rooms. There's always at least 4 vehicles that are randomly parked up and down the street.




> I mean if it really bothers you and its legitimately been there for 2 weeks there is a number to call and they will fine them. And eventually tow them. Just be prepared for the ensuing parking war because lets be real 72 hours without moving your car would burn a lot of people.



It sort of bothers me, not really enough to really do anything about it.


UPDATE: Truck has been moved, but after the cleaners went by.  :facepalm:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Yea I’ve never had CPA tell me “no”



I'm apparently less persuasive. Or less sexxxy.

----------


## Disoblige

I just realized something. ES should have an S avatar in the future after playoffs.

Sextraslow.

----------


## killramos

That there are two pet peeves threads that are basically used interchangeably, including by me

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

People who want to "cheers" food with you.
No. That's not a thing. Go find a fire to die in.
I'm not touching my chicken wing with yours before I put it in my mouth. I'm not making a _clink_ noise with our forks dripping with whatever the fuck restaurant slop.

Eat a dick. We're not even acquaintances anymore. I will leave you hanging with an awkward silence that will deafen you.

----------


## Disoblige

> People who want to "cheers" food with you.
> No. That's not a thing. Go find a fire to die in.
> I'm not touching my chicken wing with yours before I put it in my mouth. I'm not making a _clink_ noise with our forks dripping with whatever the fuck restaurant slop.
> 
> Eat a dick. We're not even acquaintances anymore. I will leave you hanging with an awkward silence that will deafen you.



Well fuck you too dude. You could have said something during supper today when we cheers to cheddar smokies but you decided to wait until after I left. Thinly veiled comments changing the food to chicken wing doesn't fool me.

To think I even shared a dram of Blue Label with you pisses me off.

Fuck. You.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Beyond foodie meet? Where was the invite

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Beyond foodie meet? Where was the invite



It was more of a _Dinner For Schmucks_ type of thing that turned into a showcase of food and beverages gaudily served from their original packaging.
You didn't miss much.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> It was more of a _Dinner For Schmucks_ type of thing that turned into a showcase of food and beverages gaudily served from their original packaging.
> You didn't miss much.



Ok good good, back to the Flames thread I go  :Go Flames Go:

----------


## haggis88

> Had a neighbor park in front of my house, not a big deal. Then it doesn't move for 2 weeks. Not an inch. Just sits there. Now today they are cleaning the streets, and they have to go around the vehicle. The street cleaning signs say that parked cars will be ticketed, but there's no ticket on the truck.
> 
> The worst part is that I don't want people thinking I own a FORD F150!!



They'll get a ticket in the mail

Usually the parking authority goes round before the street sweeper gets there and logs any vehicles that haven't been moved

I got one a couple of years back because the sign says something like 8am-5pm and I didn't leave for work until 8.45

Sweeper hadn't been round when I left, so I took a bunch of pictures and fought it...luckily I had seen the guy going round noting the registrations otherwise I wouldn't have taken any pics and been SOL

----------


## schurchill39

People who don't put their shopping carts back. I was just at costco and watched a woman who was two spots away from an empty cart corral wedge her cart between her truck and the vehicle parked behind her instead of walking the 10-15ft to put it away. It took her longer to position it perfectly so it fit between the two vehicles without touching either than it would have to put it away.

----------


## flipstah

> Had a neighbor park in front of my house, not a big deal. Then it doesn't move for 2 weeks. Not an inch. Just sits there. Now today they are cleaning the streets, and they have to go around the vehicle. The street cleaning signs say that parked cars will be ticketed, but there's no ticket on the truck.
> 
> The worst part is that I don't want people thinking I own a FORD F150!!



you'll get the ticket in the mail

----------


## killramos

Two pet peeves today.

Allergies

Side effects of allergy pills

Fml

----------


## ExtraSlow

Three tips for nuisance seasonal allergies. 1) Get into nose rinsing, minimum twice a day in season, 2) Using decongestants instead of the quick acting allergy pills, and 3) the costco bulk-packs of the 1-per-day allergy pills

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Three tips for nuisance seasonal allergies. 1) Get into nose rinsing, minimum twice a day in season, 2) Using decongestants instead of the quick acting allergy pills, and 3) the costco bulk-packs of the 1-per-day allergy pills



Do you use modern day Sudafed?

----------


## killramos

My issue is mine are very infrequent. And tend to hit me shortly after getting to work.

So I don’t have much choice than to pop an antihistamine or be looked at like a Covid leper all day

Just had to take a second one so I am guaranteed to have a shitty evening.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The Ephedrine Hydrochloride? Yeah I use that for the occasional times I need something fast-acting.

----------


## killramos

Yes in this case I took Benadryl. Which hits me the hardest but does work.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Two pet peeves today.
> 
> Allergies
> 
> Side effects of allergy pills
> 
> Fml



What kind of side effects

----------


## vengie

> yes in this case i took benadryl. Which hits me the hardest but does work.



rip

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> What kind of side effects



It makes him want to do a VQ swap + CVT in his BMW M-sport.

RoFL!!

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> People who don't put their shopping carts back. I was just at costco and watched a woman who was two spots away from an empty cart corral wedge her cart between her truck and the vehicle parked behind her instead of walking the 10-15ft to put it away. It took her longer to position it perfectly so it fit between the two vehicles without touching either than it would have to put it away.



[

----------


## suntan

> Yes in this case I took Benadryl. Which hits me the hardest but does work.



Benadryl makes me very drowsy.

Loratadine (Claritin) works great for me with zero side effects, but I usually have to take 2 10mg pills.

----------


## killramos

> What kind of side effects



Dry mouth

Drowsiness

Brain fog

General discomfort

They really suck.

----------


## suntan

Could be the Benadryl, could be TPIM drugging you for some lovin'

----------


## killramos

> Could be the Benadryl, could be TPIM drugging you for some lovin'



Jokes on him for the dry mouth then.

----------


## Disoblige

> Jokes on him for the dry mouth then.



He likes to milk in you first and use that as the lube. That way he also lasts longer. Altho the first 10 minutes is him fumbling with a flaccid cocktail weiner saying "hang on a min"..

----------


## bjstare

> Dry mouth
> 
> Drowsiness
> 
> Brain fog
> 
> General discomfort
> 
> They really suck.



Wow, I've never experienced any of these when taking Benadryl. That blows.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> ... Altho the first 10 minutes is him fumbling with a flaccid cocktail weiner saying "hang on a min"..



^This guy gets it!

----------


## Tik-Tok



----------


## brucebanner

This is a huge peeve of mine.

Did you say anything to the woman? I would have, those type of people need a solid reminder. 




> People who don't put their shopping carts back. I was just at costco and watched a woman who was two spots away from an empty cart corral wedge her cart between her truck and the vehicle parked behind her instead of walking the 10-15ft to put it away. It took her longer to position it perfectly so it fit between the two vehicles without touching either than it would have to put it away.






> [

----------


## TomcoPDR

> This is a huge peeve of mine.
> 
> Did you say anything to the woman? I would have, those type of people need a solid reminder.



Cart Narcs on YouTube  :Devil:

----------


## zechs

I find cetirizine to work the best and gives me no side effects.

Supposedly desloratadine is the Cadillac of them all (Aerus) over and above regular loratadine, however I found it did not work for me.

Benadryl and the like are all "first gen" allergy meds and side effects are typically much worse. I'd only take them if I wanted to go to sleep.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I find cetirizine to work the best and gives me no side effects.
> 
> Supposedly desloratadine is the Cadillac of them all (Aerus) over and above regular loratadine, however I found it did not work for me.
> 
> Benadryl and the like are all "first gen" allergy meds and side effects are typically much worse. I'd only take them if I wanted to go to sleep.



Yay! I'm similar. Random brands work when they work and then sometimes don't seem to.
Benadryl had eternally had drowsiness as a side effect.

I feel like this Spring edition of CR should have a comprehensive list of what is _best_...

----------


## haggis88

> Benadryl and the like are all "first gen" allergy meds and side effects are typically much worse. I'd only take them if I wanted to go to sleep.



I use benadryl, robax platinum and a large whisky to ensure my long haul flights are nice and peaceful  :Smilie: 

The wife had all sorts of prescribed allergy meds when they were investigating her condition...some of them worked awesome for those high pollen count days and had no side effects that I noticed

----------


## sabad66

I take 1 of the extra strength Kirkland reactine knockoffs most mornings from April til august. Seems to work well and don’t notice any side effects.

----------


## brucebanner

> Cart Narcs on YouTube



I've come across that before  :ROFL!: 

I'm not *that* guy.

----------


## suntan

> I find cetirizine to work the best and gives me no side effects.
> 
> Supposedly desloratadine is the Cadillac of them all (Aerus) over and above regular loratadine, however I found it did not work for me.
> 
> Benadryl and the like are all "first gen" allergy meds and side effects are typically much worse. I'd only take them if I wanted to go to sleep.



Ooooh good to know. Aerus is a different thingy then eh?

I only take Benadryl when I accidently have shellfish.

----------


## zechs

> Ooooh good to know. Aerus is a different thingy then eh?
> 
> I only take Benadryl when I accidently have shellfish.



Yes, "2nd gen" antihistamines are as follows:

cetirizine (brand zyrtec/reactine non-drowsy), desloratadine (aerus), fexofenadine, loratadine (Claritin)

Desloratadine is the newest of all. Lots of asthmatics swear by it. All of these should theoretically not cause drowsiness or side affects.




> Yay! I'm similar. Random brands work when they work and then sometimes don't seem to.



A lot of studies have looked into this, usually the reason they don't "work" is that your condition is worse. I was strictly making a claim of what worked best for me. Desloratadine has been studied to be "the best". Why it works better for most is not understood at this time.

All allergy drugs OTC work on blocking histamine receptors. You can liken allergy treatment to chlorine treatment in water; you pump the system full of enough antihistamine until the receptors are sufficiently blocked, similiar to how you pump chlorine into water treatment sources until you can measure residual free chlorine at the endpoint and call it a day.

Why certain antihistamine drugs seem to work better for the majority is a mystery.

Cetirizine, for example, I take 20ug, which is double the advised amount. Typical side effects of taking more then required are drowsiness, but since I see no side effect, the doc agreed I should keep doing it if results are better.

So you can try taking higher doses (within reason!!), to see if it helps.

----------


## haggis88

> Cetirizine, for example, I take 20ug, which is double the advised amount. Typical side effects of taking more then required are drowsiness, but since I see no side effect, the doc agreed I should keep doing it if results are better..



I thought cetirizine was a non-drowsy?

----------


## ianmcc

> People who want to "cheers" food with you.
> No. That's not a thing. Go find a fire to die in.



Cheers period.
People who insist on cheers clinking every single glass at a large table with everyone reaching over you to clink clink clink!

----------


## Sentry

Ethiopian food. Hear me out: Delicious food served on spongy soggy yucky """bread""". Serve it with a normal flatbread like a pita or naan and I'd be all over it. So close to glory.

----------


## zechs

> I thought cetirizine was a non-drowsy?



All antihistamine OTC drugs have drowsiness as a possible side effect (histamines are a hormone and affect sleep/drowsiness). One of the reasons the doses are what they are is because they do not cause drowsiness at those levels.

Upping the dose has a higher likelihood of causing drowsiness as a side effect.

----------


## haggis88

> All antihistamine OTC drugs have drowsiness as a possible side effect (histamines are a hormone and affect sleep/drowsiness). One of the reasons the doses are what they are is because they do not cause drowsiness at those levels.
> 
> Upping the dose has a higher likelihood of causing drowsiness as a side effect.



Every day is a sHCool day

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> All antihistamine OTC drugs have drowsiness as a possible side effect (histamines are a hormone and affect sleep/drowsiness). One of the reasons the doses are what they are is because they do not cause drowsiness at those levels.
> 
> Upping the dose has a higher likelihood of causing drowsiness as a side effect.



This may be factual, but it's still a statement that should be challenged because exceeding the recommended dose is walking far over the line.
Consider that Claritin was only available by prescription for about its first decade in USA even though it was OTC here.
These are strong drugs and while it's fine that your physician may have endorsed your specific case to exceed the recommended dosage, it's surprising that one of the many prescription alternatives weren't considered instead.
Benadryl has drowsiness as a full-on side effect at any dosage while none of the others do at the recommended dosage. That's still a factual statement, but you can see how different the tone is from yours.

I just wish that the cheap Reactine one worked better for me! I guess it doesn't matter now, but when I was fucking broke and Claritin was 3x the $ it made me sad...

----------


## ExtraSlow

Aerius is like 1/4 the price at Costco.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When a stores website shows something in-stock at a particular location, and the staff in the store can't find it and don't seem even a little worried about it. Just got home from Dalhousie Canadian Tire, a little grumpy. Decided to place an online order for the same item with pickup from that same store. Suspect that the order will get cancelled, but maybe it'll make them fix the inventory count.

----------


## suntan

CT is notorious for that. Had the same issue when I was trying to get new door deadbolts.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Yep. If qty<10 at CT then it's entirely likely that real qty=0

----------


## Disoblige

> Yep. If qty<10 at CT then it's entirely likely that real qty=0



I agree. If the quantity is 2, maybe not in stock.

----------


## Disoblige

When stupid people at Costco form a giant single line down the middle aisle as if that is how it works. How long have you shopped here, dumbasses.

Even Costco employees telling you to GTFO and find a lane.

----------


## schurchill39

> When a stores website shows something in-stock at a particular location, and the staff in the store can't find it and don't seem even a little worried about it. Just got home from Dalhousie Canadian Tire, a little grumpy. Decided to place an online order for the same item with pickup from that same store. Suspect that the order will get cancelled, but maybe it'll make them fix the inventory count.



Lowes did that to me with a rotisserie for my bbq. I ordered online because they said they had it in stock but when I went they couldn't find it. They then "lost" it when I went to pick it up after getting a call saying they had it and was ready to go.

----------


## AndyL

Rona/Lowes was horrible for this for me - I went to 5-6 to hear excuses on buried/inaccessible/no forklift operator/can't find it... Ended up finding mine at an oddball location, had to clear one of the flat top lumber carts (they were all full of stock to be put away) just to finally get it after almost 2 weeks trying.

----------


## zechs

This is a big reason I have no concern about shopping online. Screw these companies and their awful inventory systems and lazy employees.

Simply selling common everyday goods needs to be standardized ala Amazon and every other business needs to go out of business.

----------


## suntan

> This is a big reason I have no concern about shopping online. Screw these companies and their awful inventory systems and lazy employees.
> 
> Simply selling common everyday goods needs to be standardized ala Amazon and every other business needs to go out of business.



Poor inventory control mostly has to do with the fact that people suck at math. Even Amazon has this problem.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Well, at least I get the lame satisfaction of wasting their time on my day off. Had a nice phone call from CT about the fact that they will unfortunately have to cancel my order because the item isn't in stock. So that's fun.

----------


## Disoblige

> Well, at least I get the lame satisfaction of wasting their time on my day off. Had a nice phone call from CT about the fact that they will unfortunately have to cancel my order because the item isn't in stock. So that's fun.



Keep placing orders you know is OOS to fuck with them.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I just might. I could do this once a day.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Well, at least I get the lame satisfaction of wasting their time on my day off. Had a nice phone call from CT about the fact that they will unfortunately have to cancel my order because the item isn't in stock. So that's fun.



I recently had a Shawnessy CT guy call me and tell me I'd have to come down to the store to "complete the transaction" as he couldn't do it online?

I knew they didn't have stock of this tool. It was the only store in Alberta that showed Qty: 1. I just wanted them to waste their time so I didn't have to waste mine, in case it miraculously was in stock.

----------


## zechs

> Poor inventory control mostly has to do with the fact that people suck at math. Even Amazon has this problem.



If Amazon has this problem, they hide it well. Have literally never had an item I've purchased not ship, and I buy a lot of stuff off of Amazon. Even weird industrial equipment I used to buy off Amazon, small/electrical equipment is super easy to get vs dealing with the retarded shops in town.

If Amazon is even 5% better, that's a win for my time and sanity.

TL;dr would suck Amazon/Bezos dick anytime of the week.

Back in the day, a young Zechs worked at Canadian Tire in the parts department. There were no inventory problems.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I've had Amazon cancel orders on products that were in stock, but magically couldn't find them, even up to a year later.

----------


## suntan

> If Amazon has this problem, they hide it well. Have literally never had an item I've purchased not ship, and I buy a lot of stuff off of Amazon. Even weird industrial equipment I used to buy off Amazon, small/electrical equipment is super easy to get vs dealing with the retarded shops in town.
> 
> If Amazon is even 5% better, that's a win for my time and sanity.



So what Amazon does is when inventory goes low, that's when they make it OOS. Then someone manually checks how much is left and then it goes back up with something like "Only 5 remaining!" on the page.

----------


## SKR

When you're struggling with something out in public so you know people can see and then the wind blows your untucked shirt up so you look like even more of a fuck.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> When you're struggling with something out in public so you know people can see and then the wind blows your untucked shirt up so you look like even more of a fuck.



I ded.

----------


## zechs

> So what Amazon does is when inventory goes low, that's when they make it OOS. Then someone manually checks how much is left and then it goes back up with something like "Only 5 remaining!" on the page.



Perfect. This is better than any inventory system at any big box store / department store ever.

Like I said, 5% better, burn the rest of retail down.

----------


## suntan

> Perfect. This is better than any inventory system at any big box store / department store ever.
> 
> Like I said, 5% better, burn the rest of retail down.



This isn't unique to Amazon, a lot of places do this, just not Canadian companies.

----------


## Disoblige

Wasting a Saturday doing some bullshit activity when I was looking forward to the weekend to chill out from work. Fuck sakes.

----------


## killramos

When the forecast is adamant it’s going to rain a ton. Which then barely materializes.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> When the forecast is adamant it’s going to rain a ton. Which then barely materializes.



This is mine too. I swear I posted it a few weeks ago. Calgary in spring is always forecast to be very wet, then it's always very dry.

----------


## killramos

I made several plan changes this weekend in response to claims of 80-100% chance of 20mm+ rain.

I feel like I should go water my lawn after the paltry amount we got

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I made several plan changes this weekend in response to claims of 80-100% chance of 20mm+ rain.
> 
> I feel like I should go water my lawn after the paltry amount we got



People look at the weather?

----------


## killramos

> People look at the weather?



It hails in Calgary. So yes.

----------


## jwslam

> It hails in Calgary. So yes.



Don't be poor? Don't live in the NE and have an actual car garage, not full-of-crap garage.

----------


## killramos

> Don't be poor? Don't live in the NE and have an actual car garage, not full-of-crap garage.



Last time I checked my garage doesnt follow me around the city when I go out.

Hence. Checking the weather.

----------


## jwslam

> Last time I checked my garage doesn’t follow me around the city when I go out.
> 
> Hence. Checking the weather.



Again, don't be poor. Only go to places that valet with underground parking.
Or tell Steve to go home instead of waiting around.

----------


## killramos

> Again, don't be poor. Only go to places that valet with underground parking.
> Or tell Steve to go home instead of waiting around.



Again. Last I checked most roads in clagary aren’t covered.

It’s pretty simple. Check the weather. Decide if I want to Uber Black where I am going so their car gets smashed up.

----------


## jwslam

Why would a rich person care about property damage that can be replaced?

----------


## killramos

> Why would a rich person care about property damage that can be replaced?



Alas. I am not a being of pure reason.

If my car got totalled by hail I would probably feel bad about it for a little while.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

The abundance of overly mushy cards, the "dad I love you so much, you give me the will to live and inspire me with you how amazing you are" type shit.

And when you find one that isn't straight aids you flip it over and it's $9 for some reason.

Having a family that likes and expects cards for all occasions might as well be a pet peeve. I hate cards, such a waste of money.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Cards are stupid. Like the stupidest waste of money I can even imagine.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Mugs are more useful

----------


## nismodrifter

new record gas price this am. 235.9

----------


## Swank

When a radio station changes their format then calls themselves 'New' for what feels like a decade.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> When a radio station changes their format then calls themselves 'New' for what feels like a decade.



People who listen to local radio.

----------


## Swank

> People who listen to local radio.



It took longer than I thought for someone to take that bait, I blame Monday.

----------


## suntan

I listen to Edmonton radio.

----------


## schurchill39

Since when did a good chunk of the +15 system start smelling like urine? God its awful.

----------


## suntan

> Since when did a good chunk of the +15 system start smelling like urine? God its awful.



Might just be you…

----------


## killramos

There was definitely something in the international hotel +15 today.

Nasty.

----------


## suntan

That's just the escorts looking for customers for the 12:30 time.

----------


## SKR

> People who listen to local radio.






> I listen to Edmonton radio.



I'm on a Mexican radiooooo

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I'm on a Mexican radiooooo



I understand this reference

----------


## SKR

Seriously though, local radio is awesome. Today over lunch I got to hear Girls Just Wanna Have Fun and Love Shack. Sometimes work will kind of have you down, and then Love Shack comes on and you're able to have a little fun.

Or the other day, I turned it on and the morning show hosts were talking about the best jobs, and listeners were calling in to say what they thought the best job was. One of the hosts said "taste tester at an ice cream factory". Where do they come up with this stuff?

Local radio adds a lot of value to my day.

----------


## Disoblige

pH level 14.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Seriously though, local radio is awesome. Today over lunch I got to hear Girls Just Wanna Have Fun and Love Shack. Sometimes work will kind of have you down, and then Love Shack comes on and you're able to have a little fun.
> 
> Or the other day, I turned it on and the morning show hosts were talking about the best jobs, and listeners were calling in to say what they thought the best job was. One of the hosts said "taste tester at an ice cream factory". Where do they come up with this stuff?
> 
> Local radio adds a lot of value to my day.



This

----------


## XylathaneGTR

I feel like the standard for Baristas in town has dropped lately. Seems like 8/10 coffee shops where you order a Cappuccino, the kid workin' the knobs and levers just ends up making a latte and servin' it up like there's no difference. Y'ever heard of foam? Even places that should be legit (e.g. starbucks, or certain unnamed hipster joints) are slipping hard.

----------


## ianmcc

Filling both sides of a double sink with dirty dishes. If you are too lazy to put them in the dishwasher at least leave one side empty so we can rinse and fill pots and stuff.
Worse at a AB&B in Kaleden with a housefull of family.

----------


## killramos

> Filling both sides of a double sink with dirty dishes. If you are too lazy to put them in the dishwasher at least leave one side empty so we can rinse and fill pots and stuff.
> Worse at a AB&B in Kaleden with a housefull of family.



You can shorten this to:

“Women”

----------


## schurchill39

> Might just be you



Definite possibility




> There was definitely something in the international hotel +15 today.
> 
> Nasty.



The Shell building smelt like an outhouse. It was brutal.

----------


## Swank

When someone replies to a remark by just saying "100%!", that seems to be replacing the reply of "RIGHT???!??!". Not sure which is worse.

----------


## jwslam

> When someone replies to a remark by just saying "100%!", that seems to be replacing the reply of "RIGHT???!??!". Not sure which is worse.



I'll bring this back



> Hunny P yo, Hunny P.
> 
> https://www.urbandictionary.com/defi...term=hunny%20p

----------


## bigbadboss101

> When someone replies to a remark by just saying "100%!", that seems to be replacing the reply of "RIGHT???!??!". Not sure which is worse.



That is popular nowadays. It's contagious. 

At the office most people have kids and people talk like "he's like, I'm like, and she's like".

----------


## bjstare

> When someone replies to a remark by just saying "100%!", that seems to be replacing the reply of "RIGHT???!??!". Not sure which is worse.



The 100 emoji. That's what's worse.

----------


## vengie

> That is popular nowadays. It's contagious. 
> 
> At the office most people have kids and people talk like "he's like, I'm like, and she's like".



This is like one hundred percent what is happening.

----------


## jwslam

> This is like one hundred percent what is happening.



like literally?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I have a relative that uses the phrase "hundo P" and thinks he's pretty cool for saying it.

----------


## Swank

> I have a relative that uses the phrase "hundo P" and thinks he's pretty cool for saying it.



Well now I have to try that one.

----------


## killramos

> I have a relative that uses the phrase "hundo P" and thinks he's pretty cool for saying it.



Everyone knows it’s hundy P

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm not sure my wife has once turned on the hood fan of the smoke alarm isn't already going off. I mean, the hood fan here is shitty, but it's potentially better when it's switched on.

----------


## haggis88

When some dickwad parks right outside your house overnight on streetsweeping day and then doesn't move until after the sweep is done - now there's a patch of gravel in front of my house  

I counted 23 cars from my place (end of block) to the next end of the block - that'll be the CPA xmas party paid for

----------


## SKR

Automatic faucet sensors that require your hands to be above sink level to activate.

Automatic faucet sensors that require your hands to be out of the water stream to activate.

----------


## SKR

I could have sworn I posted this in here, but amazeballs.

----------


## vengie

> I could have sworn I posted this in here, but amazeballs.



I don't hang out with these people. 
That would be like nails on a chalkboard.

----------


## ercchry

What if it’s in reference to your actual balls? Is that allowed?

----------


## zechs

> I don't hang out with these people. 
> That would be like nails on a chalkboard.



For me its people who say "veg" or "zaa" for their respective foods.

----------


## schurchill39

My sister used the word "sus" instead of suspect which I assume was her calling me gay. I think I'd rather she called me a fag than ever use the word "sus" again.

----------


## killramos

That’s a pretty sus thing to get upset about

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> My sister used the word "sus" instead of suspect which I assume was her calling me gay. I think I'd rather she called me a fag than ever use the word "sus" again.



When even your sister knows that you smoke pole, it's time to come out of the closet.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Y'all don't play mungus?

----------


## Disoblige

I play typeracer

----------


## schurchill39

> When even your sister knows that you smoke pole, it's time to come out of the closet.



You build 1000 bridges to become a bridge builder but you suck one cock and suddenly you're sus

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

This seems really obvious, but... people who seem allergic to showers.

Had a Telus installer come in today to hook up fibre, was in for maybe twenty minutes and the the basement _reeked_ of tandoori-flavoured body odour. It was fucking gross as hell, had to air out the whole house after he left.

----------


## Buster

> This seems really obvious, but... people who seem allergic to showers.
> 
> Had a Telus installer come in today to hook up fibre, was in for maybe twenty minutes and the the basement _reeked_ of tandoori-flavoured body odour. It was fucking gross as hell, had to air out the whole house after he left.



white guy?

----------


## Disoblige

> This seems really obvious, but... people who seem allergic to showers.
> 
> Had a Telus installer come in today to hook up fibre, was in for maybe twenty minutes and the the basement _reeked_ of tandoori-flavoured body odour. It was fucking gross as hell, had to air out the whole house after he left.



You could have aired out the basement before he came over.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> white guy?



Negative.




> You could have aired out the basement before he came over.



Bruh, nobody airs out the art room, be real.

----------


## bigbadboss101

Wife likes to run the dishwasher at 2pm and then after dinner dishwasher isn’t nearly full to run.
Often items in there are barely dirty and can be washed by hands. Then after dinner we can do a full load.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Overnight is the answer.

----------


## jwslam

> Wife likes to run the dishwasher at 2pm and then after dinner dishwasher isn’t nearly full to run.
> Often items in there are barely dirty and can be washed by hands. Then after dinner we can do a full load.



There are things in there she needed to use to make dinner, hence they need to be clean BEFORE dinner...

----------


## Buster

Just run the dishwasher when it gets full.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Just run the dishwasher when it gets full.



you are the worst kind of dangerous madman.

----------


## vengie

Run it when it's full, and run it every night regardless of how full it is. 
Nothing worse than opening the dishwasher with dirty dishes that have been sitting for two days.

----------


## Buster

> Run it when it's full, and run it every night regardless of how full it is. 
> Nothing worse than opening the dishwasher with dirty dishes that have been sitting for two days.



Yes. We often are running the dishwasher three times a day or more. When we do the kitchen I might put in two

----------


## Disoblige

2 dishwashers would be pretty useful.
Same as 2 ovens.

And rotisserie of course

----------


## vengie

> Yes. We often are running the dishwasher three times a day or more. When we do the kitchen I might put in two



 :Love:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

The word "_whinging_"...

----------


## SKR

> The word "_whinging_"...



I'd add "wanker" to that short list.

I mind both a lot less when they're coming from a Brit though.

Another thing I've noticed is that Brits will never pass up an opportunity to say "penultimate". Maybe North Americans say "second last" just as frequently and I don't notice, but when it comes to those dandies over there, if it's the penultimate anything you'll fuckin know about it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Antipenultimate is a word I learned this year and I have a really hard time working it into a conversation.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Antipenultimate is a word I learned this year and I have a really hard time working it into a conversation.



I concur - that's a difficult one to work in.

----------


## SKR

> Antipenultimate is a word I learned this year and I have a really hard time working it into a conversation.



SKR is anti penultimate.

----------


## killramos

Coco melon and whatever douche canoe told my wife to let the baby watch it

----------


## vengie

If you haven't discovered Blippi yet do yourself a favour and don't discover Blippi.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When I had babies people were mad about caillou. I personally like pingu. Top tip pingu is wicked when you are drunk.

----------


## Swank

> 2 dishwashers would be pretty useful.



Polygamists know this.

When people treat stairs like a public bench then get all frowny when I knee them in the head while using the stairs for their intended purpose.

----------


## Buster

> When I had babies people were mad about caillou. I personally like pingu. Top tip pingu is wicked when you are drunk.



Especially if it is 9am, right?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Babies can't tell time, I don't see why parents should bother.

----------


## Gman.45

People who sit too close to the wheel while driving. This drives me bananas for some reason.

Good example online - that "Shmeee" guy with the super high pitched "Hi I'm Shmee" intro in all his vids. That dude sits closer to the wheel than an 80 year old woman when he drives. That and his seat back is like a perfect 90 degrees vertical. I couldn't drive like that.

----------


## JfuckinC

> Coco melon and whatever douche canoe told my wife to let the baby watch it



haha my first time watching that with my kid, i kept waiting for the singing to end......

----------


## killramos

Netflix has 5 seasons of it that literally go on for hours.

My wife even found out she can turn it on in the car.

Fuck. My. Life.

----------


## ercchry

Econ lesson from insurance adjuster:

Market value: just because people are asking more for vehicles now and people are paying them for these cars, this isn’t the market value of the vehicle 

Um, but it is  :ROFL!:

----------


## suntan

People like that should be immediately executed.

----------


## DonJuan

> Econ lesson from insurance adjuster:
> 
> Market value: just because people are asking more for vehicles now and people are paying them for these cars, this isn’t the market value of the vehicle 
> 
> Um, but it is



I fucking hate insurance adjusters. Useless waste of oxygen.

----------


## ercchry

The important thing is it was just a thought exercise since I have the depreciation waiver… which is also kinda bullshit in today’s market since it’s based on what you paid for it and not current price of replacement vehicles

----------


## Disoblige

When people become that retarded, I ask them simple questions just so they can catch themselves and realize how stupid they are.
Grab the popcorn to watch the stuttering and backpedalling is funny to me. They key is to make them aware but still not appear stupid so it goes in your favor. Embarrass them too much and it goes against you.

----------


## jwslam

> When people become that retarded, I ask them simple questions just so they can catch themselves and realize how stupid they are.
> Grab the popcorn to watch the stuttering and backpedalling is funny to me. They key is to make them aware but still not appear stupid so it goes in your favor. Embarrass them too much and it goes against you.

----------


## haggis88

> Netflix has 5 seasons of it that literally go on for hours.
> 
> My wife even found out she can turn it on in the car.
> 
> Fuck. My. Life.



Show your wife the studies and articles on how cocomelon fucks your kids up

We used to give ours 30-60 mins of cocomelon if we needed to get something done because he'd be glued to it

Long story short, its bad for them lol

----------


## bjstare

> Show your wife the studies and articles on how cocomelon fucks your kids up
> 
> We used to give ours 30-60 mins of cocomelon if we needed to get something done because he'd be glued to it
> 
> Long story short, its bad for them lol



Links to any “real” sources on this? A quick google just showed me a bunch of opinion pieces. I couldn’t find any from reputable sources (e.g., a medical journal or the like). 

My kids don’t watch much tv, and never cocomelon anymore… but I’m still curious. I’d be interested in knowing why it’s actually that bad for them.

----------


## suntan

Sounds like cocomelon are the new teletubbies.

----------


## SKR

1. It's hard to trust anyone who puts water on their hands before using Fast Orange.
2. I don't even think people who work at the Gojo factory use Gojo hand cleaner.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Sounds like cocomelon are the new teletubbies.



Parents being judgemental of other parents is very popular.

----------


## sabad66

> Links to any “real” sources on this? A quick google just showed me a bunch of opinion pieces. I couldn’t find any from reputable sources (e.g., a medical journal or the like). 
> 
> My kids don’t watch much tv, and never cocomelon anymore… but I’m still curious. I’d be interested in knowing why it’s actually that bad for them.



+1

Sounds like my conspiracy theorist brother in law who posted a link to a “study” claiming that peppa pig gives kids autism

----------


## Buster

> +1
> 
> Sounds like my conspiracy theorist brother in law who posted a link to a “study” claiming that peppa pig gives kids autism



Peppa Pig gave me adult autism, so it's not totally crazy.

----------


## Buster

Nikki Glaser keeps sneaking onto my YT algorithm. She's a terrible comedian.

----------


## Strider

> Peppa Pig gave me adult autism, so it's not totally crazy.



Thank god I've been able to keep my kids from getting exposed to Peppa pig.

I didn't even know cocomelon was a show. My 2 year old asks Google for songs and it occasionally plays cocomelon. The biggest pet peeve is when Google starts playing heavily accented foreign versions of kids songs.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

What the fuck is a cocomelon

----------


## ExtraSlow

Need the British version of wonder pets. Or that puffin rock show.

----------


## killramos

> What the fuck is a cocomelon



I can only assume it’s some kind of satanic plot

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Peppa Pig gave me adult autism, so it's not totally crazy.



I assumed this was Kert posting when I first read it.

----------


## 88CRX

> What the fuck is a cocomelon



Its fucked up is what it is. 

Our little one likes to stand at the coffee table and watch TV (just whatever we had on) so I threw on Netflix and randomly picked a kids show... and it was Coco Melon (had never heard about it before). Lasted about 4 minutes before we nope'd the fuck out of that thing. Not actually sure WTF we watched. Its singing but not singing and mega annoying. Kid didn't even really like it, seemed more interested in hockey playoffs.

----------


## schurchill39

> The biggest pet peeve is when Google starts playing heavily accented foreign versions of kids songs.



This fucking drives me nuts, not just kids songs but any song. The amount of times google plays that is some sort of crazy oddball version of the song I want drives me fucking crazy. It doesn't matter how specific you are, it always plays a weird version. Take it all back 2.0 by Judah and the Lion is its latest hang up, before that any time you asked for the Moana sound track it played the Spanish version, and 2/3 of the time I get live versions of Bruce Springsteen or Bob Dylan songs. When my kids ask for music we always get a foreign version like the Gummy Bears song in korean or something

Thats all if it even decides it can hear you or understand what you are saying. "Hmmm there seems to be a glitch. Try again in a few seconds" is a phrase muttered at my house a lot.

----------


## Disoblige

Google is just going off your own own accent and trying to cater to your people. Want to listen to proper English, stop talking like a FOB.

----------


## DonJuan

> What the fuck is a cocomelon



My daughter seems to like it initially, but then loses interest starts playing with other things.

----------


## zechs

People driving slower when its raining.

You're still going to fucking t-bone the other driver when you blast through a redlight on your phone Becky, whether it's raining or not  :Bang Head:

----------


## killramos

Sorry. You are upset when people drive according to the road conditions?

----------


## Strider

> This fucking drives me nuts, not just kids songs but any song. The amount of times google plays that is some sort of crazy oddball version of the song I want drives me fucking crazy. It doesn't matter how specific you are, it always plays a weird version. Take it all back 2.0 by Judah and the Lion is its latest hang up, before that any time you asked for the Moana sound track it played the Spanish version, and 2/3 of the time I get live versions of Bruce Springsteen or Bob Dylan songs. When my kids ask for music we always get a foreign version like the Gummy Bears song in korean or something.



I can't decide whether it's Google/Youtube gaming the system and playing a lower royalty version of a song, or if someone found a way to rig play rankings. Either way it's bullshit.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Sorry. You are upset when people drive according to the road conditions?



Rain is the only thing I've seen slow an Alberta driver down. And, they slow down and gaze at the sky with a Jim Gaffigan look on their face while they white-knuckle the steering wheel.
It's amazing.

----------


## zechs

> Sorry. You are upset when people drive according to the road conditions?



Show me an accident that wouldn't have occurred if it had not been raining. Rain makes no discernable difference.

So yes, driving to the lowest common denominator does indeed irritate me.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Rain is the only thing I've seen slow an Alberta driver down. And, they slow down and gaze at the sky with a Jim Gaffigan look on their face while they white-knuckle the steering wheel.
> It's amazing.



Yeah, I've seen faster traffic on Derpfoot during a blizzard than this morning with a bit of rain.

There's driving to the conditions, then there's driving because you're scared of the possible conditions.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Berta drivers in the rain be like

----------


## killramos

> Show me an accident that wouldn't have occurred if it had not been raining. Rain makes no discernable difference.
> 
> So yes, driving to the lowest common denominator does indeed irritate me.



Sorry. 

Are you for some reason denying that wet roads are more slippery than dry roads? Denying that hydroplaning is a thing? Denying that a wet road has never been a factor in an accident?

That seems like a pretty dumb point of view.

NHTSA attributes that wet roads lead to 70% of weather related crashes in the United States. And 76% of fatalities.

So… there are 860,000 examples for you.

https://ops.fhwa.dot.gov/weather/q1_roadimpact.htm

----------


## zechs

> Sorry. 
> 
> Are you for some reason denying that wet roads are more slippery than dry roads? Denying that hydroplaning is a thing? Denying that a wet road has never been a factor in an accident?
> 
> That seems like a pretty dumb point of view.
> 
> NHTSA attributes that wet roads lead to 70% of weather related crashes in the United States. And 76% of fatalities.
> 
> So… there are 860,000 examples for you.
> ...



A weather related factor is no different than a speed related factor. The accident was likely to happen regardless.

That is my claim, and I'll stick with it.

----------


## zechs

> Denying that a wet road has never been a factor in an accident?
> 
> That seems like a pretty dumb point of view.



A pretty dumb point of view is not assessing the context within how stats were collected. Slamming into another car doesn't matter if there is rain on the road or not when you have less than a second or two of total event time.

Which is why things like highway speed to a stop stats are useless in comparison, you weren't coming to a complete stop to not hit that car. I would also love to know how hydroplaning is determined in these accidents. Hydroplaning a car with adequate tread depth is hard short of bald tires or torrential downpour, so if this is either self reported data OR after the fact analysis, the data is highly "sus" as the kids say.

12.1 million accidents in the USA in 2019. 




> The IIHS indicates that 45% of car crash deaths happened in rural areas and 53% of fatal crashes occurred with a single-vehicle accident. Leading in vehicle type by crashes are passenger vehicles, with 22,215 occupant fatalities. In 2018, it was also reported that the most fatal crashes occurred during normal weather conditions, and during daylight with 14,147 fatalities (NHTSA).



TL;dr People who care about slowing down in the rain also believed non-N95 masks made a difference to their risk of contracting covid

----------


## killramos

I’m pretty sure your reasoning abilities are what’s “sus” in this situation.

Doubling down on a dumb statement is just compounding the dumb.

----------


## zechs

> Doubling down on a dumb statement is just compounding the dumb.



Relying on appeals to authority through data that doesn't support the argument is worse. Good try though.

----------


## Buster

Wait, are people arguing that rain shouldn't be considered a deterioration of road conditions? That's a position that makes no sense.

- - - Updated - - -




> Relying on appeals to authority through data that doesn't support the argument is worse. Good try though.



Are you suggesting that wet roads are as safe as dry roads?

----------


## sabad66

Welcome back HTG!

----------


## Buster

> Welcome back HTG!



It does remind me a lot of the "you can't stop as fast with anti lock brakes" argument that sounded equally as dumb.

----------


## sabad66

> It does remind me a lot of the "you can't stop as fast with anti lock brakes" argument that sounded equally as dumb.



Yep, generally pretty logical views but the odd nonsensical one slips through and he just really digs his heels into it. 

It’s ok to be wrong sometimes my dude! Happens to the best of us. Just give up and move on with your day lol.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I can't decide whether it's Google/Youtube gaming the system and playing a lower royalty version of a song, or if someone found a way to rig play rankings. Either way it's bullshit.



It's the lower royalty version of the song for sure. 100% for sure it's that.

----------


## killramos

Classic HTG

----------


## DonJuan

I believe what Zechs is suggesting is that if the driver does not have time to react to avoid the accident the road condition isn't a factor. (correct me if I'm wrong here) I don't think he is suggesting that weather is not a factor in collisions, just that it isn't the primary cause of the accident.

My 2cents is that all avoidable accidents are when drivers are driving to quickly for their skill and road conditions, and to an extent traffic situation. Skill should dictate how fast you should be driving as to allow for the drivers reaction time to avoid an accident, non ideal conditions should add to level of caution and lower speed. If you're white knuckling it at 100km/h on Deerfoot in wet conditions, perhaps some driver training is in order; or get your car checked out.

Anyway back to pet peeves.

----------


## Buster

> Its ok to be wrong sometimes my dude! Happens to the best of us.



Wrong.

Will Smith set it up!

----------


## nismodrifter

> What the fuck is a cocomelon



I had no idea about this either until year 2 of parenting. Now I know a few of the songs. A few minutes per day is what we allowed. I then realized that shit is demonic. If you watch the characters its like they are in a cult of some sort. Never again.

"Lets make our own construction sight, we have the tools to make it right................."

Now we do a few minutes of garbage truck videos daily. This stuff is great...

----------


## schurchill39

> Google is just going off your own own accent and trying to cater to your people. Want to listen to proper English, stop talking like a FOB.



I'm about as white as white gets. If you needed a "average north American white dude" I'd be your guy. Think of the demographic for CCR, Bob Dylan, Ram Jam, and Steve Earle then subtract the mullet, cigarettes and iroc and you have me. I don't think its a function of any accent.




> I had no idea about this either until year 2 of parenting. Now I know a few of the songs. A few minutes per day is what we allowed. I then realized that shit is demonic. If you watch the characters its like they are in a cult of some sort. Never again.
> 
> "Lets make our own construction sight, we have the tools to make it right................."
> 
> Now we do a few minutes of garbage truck videos daily. This stuff is great...



Garbage truck and helicopter complication videos are the best. They were a big part of the early stages of the pandemic in our house. To this day my kids still get amped seeing garbage trucks because of those videos.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Ram Jam



Love Ram Jam. Repped!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Getting suckered by advanced bots who start threads in the forum.

----------


## SKR

Getting to be an awful lot of nothingburgers lately.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Getting to be an awful lot of nothingburgers lately.



Glad you noticed.

----------


## SKR

> Glad you noticed.



It's probably my own fault for going into a thread discussing weather in a city I don't live in.

I also spotted a douche canoe somewhere a while ago. That's another one I don't like, and honestly I thought it was in the past.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When I'm trying to read my morning news, but the article I click on is actually a YouTube video. Like fuck I want that with my morning coffee.

----------


## killramos

Yea. News that links to a video is the literal worst.

Video is the worst medium to consume news and current events. Change my mind.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

A teacher that comes back from mat. leave two months before the year is over and hasn't made it through a full week without a sub, yet.

Also I think douche canoe or any other suffix/prefix applied to _douche_ is still fair game.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Teachers game the leave system, but they have the ability to do so.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Teachers game the leave system, but they have the ability to do so.



Are you implying there's something wrong with building a decades long culture around increasing costs err....I mean, gaming the system, and then manufacturing outrage at cuts when they eventually come?

----------


## Disoblige

> A teacher that comes back from mat. leave two months before the year is over and hasn't made it through a full week without a sub, yet.
> 
> Also I think douche canoe or any other suffix/prefix applied to _douche_ is still fair game.



Teacher? Fuck I know women in other industries doing the same shit. So annoying, and it's not because of them leaving so much. More because they know they are incompetent so they do this to get out of doing work and have people realizing they don't know how to do anything.

----------


## schurchill39

Interior design trends. Most notably black interior paint circa 2019-2021 where it was all the rage in the stay at home mom community and most recently no upper cabinets, only open shelving. Both of those trends are stupid

----------


## Disoblige

David Spade.

This guy is so unfunny, how the fuck does this guy keep being relevant? White privilege?

----------


## ianmcc

> will ferrell.
> 
> This guy is so unfunny, how the fuck does this guy keep being relevant? White privilege?



ftfy

----------


## killramos

> David Spade.
> 
> This guy is so unfunny, how the fuck does this guy keep being relevant? White privilege?



His sister is a big deal

----------


## schurchill39

> his sister-in-law was a big deal



ftfy

----------


## killramos

Same difference. Has helped his relevance massively.

----------


## Tik-Tok

When a company buys "swag" for everyone, but it's cheap, useless, and all destined to go to the landfill within 6 months.

I'd rather have the $20 this cost them per person, as cash, or a couple of free drinks at the next work function.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> When a company buys "swag" for everyone, but it's cheap, useless, and all destined to go to the landfill within 6 months.
> 
> I'd rather have the $20 this cost them per person, as cash, or a couple of free drinks at the next work function.



Yes. I got a bag from Shell one time that the zipper fell off as I took it out of its Bird Flu box.
It made me feel so safe after xx trillion man-hours* with no LTI's.

*Completed by office wieners.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

WestJet 's completely fictional "Father's Day Sale". Fuck off! I'm not paying $800 to go to Vancouver.
Flair - take my money.

----------


## killramos

Lynx has entered the chat

----------


## Tik-Tok

I would never take Flair if I was connecting to another flight, or had some other time crunch, but good enough for leisure travel.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Air travel worldwide has been highly fucked this year. Everything to do with travel is fucked.
I don't expect flair or lynx to be better, but there's a high probability they will be cheaper. 

The market will sort this out, but it'll be a messy process.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

$450 vs $800 and both are direct flights.
But yes, travel is fucked. I think the largest part is lack of security and baggage throwers. I missed a plane due to insane security under-staffing a couple months ago.

----------


## ercchry

Just had to change dates for a flight booked in March… +$1k… or 3x more expensive

----------


## haggis88

Had a flight cancelled last year due to no cabin crew

Baggage at Calgary was delayed for about an hour recently, but nothing at any other airports I've been to, smaller ones seem to be business as usual

Only delay so far this year was 90mins going Saskatoon to Calgary because of the storms

----------


## SKR

Goddamnit Queen fuckin sucks.

"We are the champions my friend"

Are ya

"And we'll keep on fighting 'til the end"

You're at the end. You've been declared the champions. What the fuck are you talking about.

The radio played two Queen songs back to back today and somehow wasn't pulled off the air immediately.

----------


## Disoblige

Neighbor dumped their half eaten sandwich into my garbage bin when their bin is not even full. Our bins are close to each other so there is no reason to use ours other than spite or something.

Hours later, they threw an entire charcuterie leftover tray into my garbage bin, unbagged, leaving a big mess.

What would you do? Fuckers are moving soon too but I can't help but wonder if they think we did something to them. So at the least I will ask them why they did this.

----------


## vengie

Have you tried fucking their Dad?

----------


## littledan

shit in his bin. human shit.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Fire alarm evacuations, during a monsoon.

----------


## FraserB

> Neighbor dumped their half eaten sandwich into my garbage bin when their bin is not even full. Our bins are close to each other so there is no reason to use ours other than spite or something.
> 
> Hours later, they threw an entire charcuterie leftover tray into my garbage bin, unbagged, leaving a big mess.
> 
> What would you do? Fuckers are moving soon too but I can't help but wonder if they think we did something to them. So at the least I will ask them why they did this.



I feel that unless it's making it so I can't put my garbage in my bin, people putting theirs into it is pretty low on the annoyance list. I'd rather the garbage in the bin than on the ground and it's not like I have to go back into the bin to get things out.

----------


## ExtraSlow

How clean is the inside of your black cart?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Today I learned that if some exec has not _physically met_ a person, it is impossible for that exec to receive email from them and it was my responsibility to follow up and ensure this exec got the email (that she was expecting) from our Manager of ____.
"I've never met this person! 1!1! How am I supposed to know¡?? Do you know how many emails I get in a derp¿!1!?"

Fucking LoL!!

*And no, it wasn't an email to a Fortune 500 exec who has all sorts of blocking and fingers and assistants. It's a company of <50 people... Maybe <12!

----------


## Buster

People bumping Toma threads?

Forget pro choice, that shit makes me want mandatory abortion.

----------


## Disoblige

> I feel that unless it's making it so I can't put my garbage in my bin, people putting theirs into it is pretty low on the annoyance list. I'd rather the garbage in the bin than on the ground and it's not like I have to go back into the bin to get things out.



Thing is it isn't random people. It's my fucking neighbor with a 25% full bin on a Saturday putting their crap into my bin because they are too lazy to bag it up and put it in theirs. If random people walked by and did it, I wouldn't mind at all.

Also going further, I wouldn't even mind if my neighbor used it if it wasn't the fact it was open food that would rot in my bin unbagged.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Dump it on his porch. Or back gate if its an alley.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Thing is it isn't random people. It's my fucking neighbor with a 25% full bin on a Saturday putting their crap into my bin because they are too lazy to bag it up and put it in theirs. If random people walked by and did it, I wouldn't mind at all.
> 
> Also going further, I wouldn't even mind if my neighbor used it if it wasn't the fact it was open food that would rot in my bin unbagged.



You are firmly correct in being furious about this.
Perhaps let it rot in there for several days and then drag the bin over to his door, ring the doorbell and show him the fucking mess he made. Ask him if he did that on purpose.

----------


## SKR

> People bumping Toma threads?
> 
> Forget pro choice, that shit makes me want mandatory abortion.



I remember recently someone brought up a rule regarding double reds and starting new threads. That should be enforced.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I remember recently someone brought up a rule regarding double reds and starting new threads. That should be enforced.



Sounds like a faggot.

----------


## AndyL

A grand total off 115m49s on hold with westjet for something that can't possibly be handled by any other way (unaccompanied minor booking). Put you on hold again, then they disconnect - and don't call back...

On top of that the rate they're nailing me is double their listed price booking 1 adult on those same flights booked on their website + unaccompanied minor fees + taxes. 

Mind you I can't even get into the air canada hold queue so...

----------


## ExtraSlow

Not sure if this fits here or the other thread. I should probably be used to the frustration of shopping at Walmart by now. Anyway, they had a single empty box of wasp traps, and after waiting 25 minutes at the customer service desk just for the employee to come back and let me know there were none on the shelf. No shit sherlock, I was just fucking there. 

Anyway, Canadian tire has hundreds. I should have gone there first.

----------


## suntan

They're cheaper at Walmart so they disappear from there FAST.

----------


## Tik-Tok

When you give resignation notice, and suddenly everyone comes out of the woodwork to say goodbye and that they'll miss you.

I haven't spoken two words to most of you in a year. I may have nodded my head while walking past in the hallway. I don't even remember your names ffs. How are you going to miss me?

----------


## killramos

People who don’t obey no stopping or no turn signs.

Bonus points for continuing to be ignorant fuckwads while a line of cars honks behind you because your dumb ass can’t read signs.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> When you give resignation notice, and suddenly everyone comes out of the woodwork to say goodbye and that they'll miss you.
> 
> I haven't spoken two words to most of you in a year. I may have nodded my head while walking past in the hallway. I don't even remember your names ffs. How are you going to miss me?



I'll miss you.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I'll miss you.



You have to adjust for wind.

----------


## Disoblige

> When you give resignation notice, and suddenly everyone comes out of the woodwork to say goodbye and that they'll miss you.
> 
> I haven't spoken two words to most of you in a year. I may have nodded my head while walking past in the hallway. I don't even remember your names ffs. How are you going to miss me?



Maybe everyone just appreciated seeing your sexy self everyday, and just never said much to you. People's love language bla bla bla can vary you know!

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

People who advertise SMG/DCT BMWs or other flappy paddle cars as “manual”. If it doesn’t have a clutch pedal it’s automatic you goofs.

----------


## haggis88

> When you give resignation notice, and suddenly everyone comes out of the woodwork to say goodbye and that they'll miss you.
> 
> I haven't spoken two words to most of you in a year. I may have nodded my head while walking past in the hallway. I don't even remember your names ffs. How are you going to miss me?



Are you coming over to the good guys?  :Angel:

----------


## AndyL

Westjet continued... 

So gave up on the 888 number, went to the westjet counter at the airport. 

They gave me a total; paid it... She had no clue other than a note in the file on costs. 

They forgot the unaccompanied minor fees. Emailed them, asked - got a call 888 or stop by the ticket counter. Didn't tell me what the fees are that remain. Grrr!

WJ - I love you but. Get your sh*t together FFS.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Are you coming over to the good guys?



Back to aviation.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> People who don’t obey no stopping or no turn signs.
> 
> Bonus points for continuing to be ignorant fuckwads while a line of cars honks behind you because your dumb ass can’t read signs.




People who fucking stop or yield at a merge or flow-through sign. They need their dad's fucked.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Westjet continued... 
> 
> So gave up on the 888 number, went to the westjet counter at the airport. 
> 
> They gave me a total; paid it... She had no clue other than a note in the file on costs. 
> 
> They forgot the unaccompanied minor fees. Emailed them, asked - got a call 888 or stop by the ticket counter. Didn't tell me what the fees are that remain. Grrr!
> 
> WJ - I love you but. Get your sh*t together FFS.



I got so mad at Flair today that I literally chose to not get on my flight.

----------


## killramos

The concept that every Tom Dick and Harry should get a tip for a service that they quoted me for and performed.

If you wanted 20% more pay, then invoice me for 20% more up front. None of this tipping nonsense.

----------


## Disoblige

> People who fucking stop or yield at a merge or flow-through sign. They need their dad's fucked.



If police gave tickets for that instead of speed traps, they would meet their quota in a day and also educate the public on how to fucking drive.

----------


## zechs

> If police gave tickets for that instead of speed traps, they would meet their quota in a day and also educate the public on how to fucking drive.



Probably prevent way more accidents as well

----------


## haggis88

> Back to aviation.



Best of luck, aviation is way better anyway  :Big Grin:

----------


## vengie

People who don't clean out the office microwave after their food explodes everywhere forcing me to write a passive aggressive note and taping it to the microwave.

Good news, it worked and the microwave was cleaned within ~1hr.

----------


## Swank

The media still publishes articles about celebrities who get COVID, I never cared about the first one, give it up.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

If you get poached or head-hunted and that causes you to quit a job on perfectly decent terms, but then your employer decides that your last date needs to be ____ because reasons (benefits continuation) and that inevitably means that your final pay will have like 250 hours worth on it because you had a bunch of vacation and banked time.
Cool. Here's several thousand dollars for Hair Justin to borrow for 10 months because let's treat one paycheque  pay check (you're welcome 
@Buster
) like as if 25 more of those were normal amounts.
Eat a fuckin dick!

So I've heard...

----------


## XylathaneGTR

Skip/DD/UE guys who can't read fuckin' house numbers. I know the bar for entry is low but come on.

Twice this week some butthead rang my doorbell and left food I didn't order. Today I caught the guy and flagged him as he was trying to dash. He took his shit back to his elantra, put it in the trunk (yes, the trunk), and then stood there looking absolutely befuddled. A few minutes of this goes by while I'm watching him through the blinds like an old lady, and my neighbour from a few doors down walks up to collect his soggy burger and coke. And the thing his, his numbers are fuckin' huge, easy 12", full contrast (but not backlit, so maybe Ekliptix is onto something there...!) 

Dude, does this 3 look like a 2? Are you blind? Did you even try? Thought you'd just stop at the first house that has a few similar numbers and be like "oh well, guess this is it! Job well done!" and now I gotta be responsible for this burger? You got a job to do man and neighbour-guy needs his Harveys! Get it together!

----------


## Buster

> If you get poached or head-hunted and that causes you to quit a job on perfectly decent terms, but then your employer decides that your last date needs to be ____ because reasons (benefits continuation) and that inevitably means that your final pay will have like 250 hours worth on it because you had a bunch of vacation and banked time.
> Cool. Here's several thousand dollars for Hair Justin to borrow for 10 months because let's treat one paycheque  pay check (you're welcome 
> @Buster
> ) like as if 25 more of those were normal amounts.
> Eat a fuckin dick!
> 
> So I've heard...



You are a gentleman and a scholar

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> You are a gentleman and a scholar



Let me know when you have some news.

----------


## zechs

Companies selling products that don't accomplish their intended purpose. I don't mean scam items/snake oil, I mean a product sold as doing "x" and it literally can't accomplish it's purpose for being built.

So far, a mitre box that doesn't fit 4" baseboard, like wtf? I bought it about a year or two ago and forgot about it, needed to use it yesterday. Did not occur to me to check if it would work with a super common baseboard size. And a laminate floor cutter that does not have a FLAT backstop to keep the piece you are cutting straight. Seriously, it wasn't a one off, all the stock was like this, it was beyond useless, it fucked my shit up. Big mad.

----------


## vengie

> Companies selling products that don't accomplish their intended purpose. I don't mean scam items/snake oil, I mean a product sold as doing "x" and it literally can't accomplish it's purpose for being built.
> 
> So far, a mitre box that doesn't fit 4" baseboard, like wtf? I bought it about a year or two ago and forgot about it, needed to use it yesterday. Did not occur to me to check if it would work with a super common baseboard size. And a laminate floor cutter that does not have a FLAT backstop to keep the piece you are cutting straight. Seriously, it wasn't a one off, all the stock was like this, it was beyond useless, it fucked my shit up. Big mad.



I've always lived by the motto "Measure once, cut twice".

----------


## bjstare

People that drive fast in parking lots. This has got to be one of the stupidest and most pointless things.

----------


## Disoblige

Parents who don't teach their kids to ring their bell on their bike when they are about to pass people on a pathway and let them do whatever they want.

I swear they are just as bad as dog owners.

----------


## killramos

Parents are the worst.

----------


## killramos

Youtube reviews/comparos on winter vehicle performance where they bring out vehicles wearing completely inadequate or incomparable tires.

Seriously. What is wrong with you people.

Same goes for off road reviews where they bring out vehicles with street tires.

“XXX won the muddy hill climb challenge handily”

*YYY fitted with P Zeros*

----------


## Tik-Tok

Likewise a winter tire comparison where they use several different SUV's that have completely different AWD systems.

----------


## killramos

I’m not even convinced these people understand how stupid their reviews are when they don’t correct for the obvious.

----------


## schurchill39

> People that drive fast in parking lots. This has got to be one of the stupidest and most pointless things.



This drives me nuts. In the underground parking lot at my office people cruise like 20-30kmph when they are leaving all the time.

----------


## jutes

> Same goes for off road reviews where they bring out vehicles with street tires.
> 
> “XXX won the muddy hill climb challenge handily”
> 
> *YYY fitted with P Zeros*



X5 on K02s is unstoppable.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> This drives me nuts. In the underground parking lot at my office people cruise like 20-30kmph when they are leaving all the time.



They're just trying to finish the frustratingly difficult tutorial.

----------


## killramos

> X5 on K02s is unstoppable.



If I had the locking rear diff it would be a solid force.

----------


## Tik-Tok

My wife just got her first Macbook. WTFFFF is with the magsafe charger? The plug is massive and the sticks out over 2" from the wall ffs. It's also at a terrible angle so you can't plug it into a powerbar.

----------


## killramos

> My wife just got her first Macbook. WTFFFF is with the magsafe charger? The plug is massive and the sticks out over 2" from the wall ffs. It's also at a terrible angle so you can't plug it into a powerbar.



Apple Power Adapter Extension Cable https://a.co/d/eDb4UxU

Better solution is I just have these around the house, no power supply required. 

https://www.leviton.com/en/products/...power-delivery

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> People who don't clean out the office microwave after their food explodes everywhere forcing me to write a passive aggressive note and taping it to the microwave.
> 
> Good news, it worked and the microwave was cleaned within ~1hr.



Ok Pam.

----------


## vengie

Power to the Pam!

*Proceeds to use nice clean microwave*

----------


## flipstah

When you go to a hotel and the toilet is separated from the sink/tub/shower so you have to walk behind the room to wash your hands.

----------


## Swank

Seeing this in a chat window:

Ted is typing a reply... (for 60 seconds)
Then that's gone, no reply.
Ted is typing a reply... (for another 60 seconds)
Then that's gone, still no reply.
Ted is typing a reply... (for 30 seconds)
Then that's gone, STILL no reply.
Then Ted responds with "OK"

And it's always the same people who do it every time. When they message me and I reply I immediately close the chat to save myself the anguish.

Don't be a Ted.

----------


## 03ozwhip

Maybe I've said this before, but people who say "God helped me get X". Ya, im sure he paid for your tuition and house and car you fucking complete tool.

Rappers on instagram/Facebook/whatever are the worst for this.

----------


## killramos

Wait... God did buy you those things?

Maybe you should cut down on the sinnin'

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Wait... God did buy you those things?
> 
> Maybe you should cut down on the sinnin'



I wish God bought me shit, I need car parts im not allowed to buy because I have to pay for a kitchen......with my own money.

----------


## jwslam

> Wait... God did buy you those things?
> 
> Maybe you should *cut* down on the sinnin'



nah man, gotta keep things uncut.

----------


## killramos

> nah man, gotta keep things uncut.



Not according to god

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Not according to god



That's why jwslam has to earn his own way in life. God hates his dick.

----------


## max_boost

> Maybe I've said this before, but people who say "God helped me get X". Ya, im sure he paid for your tuition and house and car you fucking complete tool.
> 
> Rappers on instagram/Facebook/whatever are the worst for this.



lol Snoop said it best.

----------


## brucebanner

> I wish God bought me shit, I need car parts im not allowed to buy because I have to pay for a kitchen......with my own money.



Sounds like your priorities need to be readjusted.

---

To comment on a previous post that I'm not going back to quote. Who the fuck buys Harvey's for fast food? Many better options for trash food.

----------


## DonJuan

> That's why jwslam has to earn his own way in life. God hates his dick.



So god likes some dicks but not others? Sounds like gay but with extra steps.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> So god likes some dicks but not others? Sounds like gay but with extra steps.



God is highly judgmental and discriminatory. As Babu would say, he is a very bad man!

----------


## suntan

> God is highly judgmental and discriminatory. As Babu would say, he is a very bad man!



I guess being omniscient has some downsides.

----------


## Kg810

Anyone who drives a Ford Escape. 90% of the time it's obese white women driving slow AF, eating something and likely listening to Lizzo. The other 10% are bald skinny white dudes with black sport sunglasses, who are most likely married to the obese white women, and they drive the Escape as if its a sports car.

----------


## haggis88

> Anyone who drives a Ford Escape. 90% of the time it's obese white women driving slow AF, eating something and likely listening to Lizzo. The other 10% are bald skinny white dudes with black sport sunglasses, who are most likely married to the obese white women, and they drive the Escape as if its a sports car.



I have a Ford Edge as a rental right now. You can bet your house I'm driving that thing like it's a sports car, it has a SPORT mode!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I have a Ford Edge as a rental right now. You can bet your house I'm driving that thing like it's a sports car, it has a SPORT mode!



28" wheels in tEh SpOrTs modes??!?
I came

----------


## haggis88

> 28" wheels in tEh SpOrTs modes??!?
> I came



Put a donk on it

----------


## haggis88

There's a fucking Discretion Advised warning on TSN during the boxing and UFC

Fucking seriously?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> There's a fucking Discretion Advised warning on TSN during the boxing and UFC
> 
> Fucking seriously?



Prolly due to the 6,500 gambling commercials between the action.

----------


## haggis88

> Prolly due to the 6,500 gambling commercials between the action.



Is that what comes on when I go to the fridge to get more beer?

----------


## SKR

I don't like people overusing the term "mint" when describing something's condition, but I let it go. However, I won't accept "minty". When people say something is mint, they don't mean fuckin peppermint.

----------


## haggis88

> I don't like people overusing the term "mint" when describing something's condition, but I let it go. However, I won't accept "minty". When people say something is mint, they don't mean fuckin peppermint.



It's minty fresh

----------


## jwslam

Everyone knows to use peppermint soap to wash foreskins to keep mint condition penises minty fresh

----------


## schurchill39

People who talk on facetime in public. Yesterday this sea creature was at the park following her kids around as they played on the playground while shouting to what I assume is her nanny for like 25 minutes talking about how the new place they just bought "has like a patio below the deck" (walk out basement) and "the government has like a per mile rate we can pay you if you track it". Shut the fuck up you fat mother fucker and make a normal phone call, let your weird ass husband chase the kids around while you sit to the side and have your conversation like a normal human.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Is speakerphone or facetime or generally holding the phone like a plate and yelling some kind of immigrant thing?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Is speakerphone or facetime or generally holding the phone like a plate and yelling some kind of immigrant thing?



That's how you can drive and talk on your cell phone since the govt told us we're not allowed.

----------


## suntan

> Is speakerphone or facetime or generally holding the phone like a plate and yelling some kind of immigrant thing?



Yup.

----------


## schurchill39

> Is speakerphone or facetime or generally holding the phone like a plate and yelling some kind of immigrant thing?



Immigrants and large white women.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> That's how you can drive and talk on your cell phone since the govt told us we're not allowed.



What about at the park, in restaurants, or in the mall?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> What about at the park, in restaurants, or in the mall?



Not sure... I've been trying to stay home and bend the curve.

----------


## killramos

I wish FaceTime was illegal everywhere.

----------


## suntan

I wish Facebook was illegal everywhere.

----------


## schocker

> I wish FaceTime was illegal everywhere.



Was talking to someone this morning and was wiping something on my screen and turned on facetime  :facepalm:

----------


## vengie

> Was talking to someone this morning and was wiping something on my screen and turned on facetime



Quoted to highlight how absolutely embarrassing that is.

Wow.

----------


## sabad66

People showing me videos of fireworks

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> People showing me videos of fireworks



Wow. People do that?!
Unless it's a skateboard kid getting a roman candle in the hood which promptly sets his hair ablaze, I can't imagine why someone wouldn't instantly delete the video.

----------


## AndyL

> Wow. People do that?!
> Unless it's a skateboard kid getting a roman candle in the hood which promptly sets his hair ablaze, I can't imagine why someone wouldn't instantly delete the video.



C'mon the security footage of someone blowing up their little hunk of 'murica and their car - on the 4th of july was priceless  :Smilie:

----------


## Tik-Tok

Was at Teatro and Major Toms tonight. Both seemingly have completely ineffective or nonexistent A/C. 

Sweating like a fucking pig just sitting there trying to enjoy my overpriced drinks.

----------


## sabad66

> Wow. People do that?!
> Unless it's a skateboard kid getting a roman candle in the hood which promptly sets his hair ablaze, I can't imagine why someone wouldn't instantly delete the video.



Here is some other wholesome entertainment if you liked that Roman candle in the hood video 
https://fb.watch/edlsEG7ia4/?mibextid=2uUPm3

----------


## suntan

My work computer broke. Fuck.

----------


## littledan

> Here is some other wholesome entertainment if you liked that Roman candle in the hood video 
> https://fb.watch/edlsEG7ia4/?mibextid=2uUPm3



Awesome.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Finally an airline has reasonable prices to my hometown, and they announced its too reasonable, so they are ending service 3 months in.

----------


## littledan

> Finally an airline has reasonable prices to my hometown, and they announced its too reasonable, so they are ending service 3 months in.



That's what you get for being from buttfuck, shittsville

----------


## SKR

The stupid chime my microwave does every minute after it's done, like I'm going to forget that I put something in it and I'll just sit there and starve to death if it doesn't constantly remind me.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Glad someone is looking out for you.

----------


## littledan

speaking of chimes, the number of chimes in a F150 is insanity.

Someone unbuckled their seat? Chime. Door opened? Chime. Put in reverse? something something driver alert disabled chime. Exit vehicle with keys in pocket, double honk. Wife closes front passenger door while I'm still outside vehicle. Double honk. Run over neighbours cat? No chime.

----------


## killramos

Tell us more about this cat. Does it have an insta?

----------


## jutes

People at sporting events recording whatever moment on their phone. Not even watching the play. Is your life that boring you need to rewatch it later?

----------


## killramos

If you don’t have a video to show to people were you even really there?

Sounds like an extension of “social media is a cancer”

----------


## Disoblige

Ya this is a big pet peeve of mine. Like some people might want to do it for a bit, I think it is fine as they might wanna show their kids or whatever they wanna do. But if you're doing it for a really long time and it is obvious you're not taking in the experience on its own, god damn you are a loser and I feel bad for ya.

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## 03ozwhip

> 



You too....I'm also getting dhleXpress your package is here about 10 fucking times a day

----------


## ExtraSlow

Also "boneless wings". Like fuck off wings are a whole cut of meat from the animal. Nuggets are great, but they ain't wings.

----------


## SKR

There's a guy at work who listens to whatever the local rock radio station is all day every day. It would stun you to know how often they play Closer To The Heart. Rush sucks.

----------


## JfuckinC

Some shows are only French on crave, but they’re English shows… ?

----------


## Buster

> There's a guy at work who listens to whatever the local rock radio station is all day every day. It would stun you to know how often they play Closer To The Heart. Rush sucks.



I've met the Rush guys on a number of occasions because of a mutual friend. Nice people. I don't know how to tell them to their face that I can't stand their music

----------


## schurchill39

> Some shows are only French on crave, but theyre English shows ?



My kids are super into Paw Patrol. I took one of them to see the movie in theaters then we found it on Crave later but they only had the french version. WTF.

----------


## schurchill39

> I've met the Rush guys on a number of occasions because of a mutual friend. Nice people. I don't know how to tell them to their face that I can't stand their music



If you've got nothing nice to say don't say anything at all.

----------


## bjstare

> Some shows are only French on crave, but they’re English shows… ?



With some, it depends on how you're accessing it. E.g., english available on Mobile app, but only French available on my TELUS box.

Crave sucks bigtime. It is, hands down, the worst streaming service. If they lost HBO to Amazon, Netflix, or Disney I would be thrilled.

----------


## killramos

The only reason I still have it is I am grandfathered into free HBO with my Telus sub

----------


## bjstare

> The only reason I still have it is I am grandfathered into free HBO with my Telus sub



same

----------


## suntan

Video quality could be a lot better but otherwise it's okay.

----------


## JfuckinC

Crave interface sucks shit. I wanna watch 60 Days in, but not on french. Poked around online, on the app etc cant find anywhere to change it to english....

My kids likes seasame street though, and my wife likes some of the other dog shit on there... so here we are.

----------


## brucebanner

I wonder if the interface of crave is better with Shaw? It's shit on telus but it's okay if I access it through my Chromecast.

----------


## killramos

I exclusively access crave with my Apple TV and it’s… fine?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Any usb port that provides under 400 mA of power. Ought to be illegal.

----------


## SKR

> There's a guy at work who listens to whatever the local rock radio station is all day every day. It would stun you to know how often they play Closer To The Heart. Rush sucks.






> I've met the Rush guys on a number of occasions because of a mutual friend. Nice people. I don't know how to tell them to their face that I can't stand their music






> If you've got nothing nice to say don't say anything at all.



More like if you've got nothing nice to play don't play anything at all.

----------


## Darell_n

Engineers, again. I am providing information for a meat packing facility whereas additional refrigeration electrical load will increase by 45%. The project electrical engineer is arguing that increasing the site service from 300 amps to 600 amps still won't accommodate the 145% increase in power demand. Hopefully he has a young teenager at home that can explain to him the difference between 145% of _existing_ load and 145% _increased_ load. I'm no expert, but isn't basic math an essential part of engineering?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Percentages should.never be used in engineering.

----------


## Disoblige

___________ are the fucking worst. Except the competent ones.

----------


## Darell_n

> Percentages should.never be used in engineering.



I like your reasoning but I didn’t realize they were incapable of using them. That’s my mistake and I’ll own it.

----------


## SKR

I'm on Instagram to look at truck pictures. Over the last week there's been an ad slipping through my ad blocker with a black guy wearing a bikini. I'm not into that. It won't go away.

----------


## killramos

Thanks Jyoti

----------


## Disoblige

I dunno man. Internet smart and knows what you like. You sure you not hiding something...

----------


## SKR

> I dunno man. Internet smart and knows what you like. You sure you not hiding something...



Yes, I'm sure. It wouldn't make much sense to be annoyed about men in bikinis if I was searching for men in bikinis, would it.

It's not even the content of the ad. I click on hide ad, and it says it won't show me it anymore. But it does.

Today inclusive swimwear man has gone away and now it's sunglasses. I don't swim and I don't wear sunglasses. These aren't personalized ads. I click on the 3 dots, hide ad, I see it too often, and then I get a big green checkmark and it says I won't see this ad again. But next time I go to Instagram there's the ad again.

----------


## SKR

How is Autotrader so useless? Is it just because they used to be the leader in print ads and they haven't been able to figure out online ads yet? I searched for cube vans in Saskatchewan. It told me there's none available, but perhaps I'd be interested in a 2022 Ford F150, or a 2005 Maserati MC12.

Hey Instagram, set me up with ads for a fuckin inclusive cube van.

----------


## Buster

> Yes, I'm sure. It wouldn't make much sense to be annoyed about men in bikinis if I was searching for men in bikinis, would it.
> 
> It's not even the content of the ad. I click on hide ad, and it says it won't show me it anymore. But it does.
> 
> Today inclusive swimwear man has gone away and now it's sunglasses. I don't swim and I don't wear sunglasses. These aren't personalized ads. I click on the 3 dots, hide ad, I see it too often, and then I get a big green checkmark and it says I won't see this ad again. But next time I go to Instagram there's the ad again.



I'm not saying you're gay, but you are wearing a gay's uniform.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> How is Autotrader so useless? Is it just because they used to be the leader in print ads and they haven't been able to figure out online ads yet? I searched for cube vans in Saskatchewan. It told me there's none available, but perhaps I'd be interested in a 2022 Ford F150, or a 2005 Maserati MC12.
> 
> Hey Instagram, set me up with ads for a fuckin inclusive cube van.



What kind of fucking boomer uses Autotrader still?

----------


## killramos

Auto trader sold my C63

----------


## Swank

Web pages with imbedded video I'm OK with, when it auto-plays at full volume that can induce minor rage, but when you scroll past the player because you don't give 2 shits about the video and it becomes some kind of pop-out player that follows you as you scroll away it causes me some internal screaming.

----------


## Buster

> What kind of fucking boomer uses Autotrader still?



What do people use now?

FBM?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Fuck Facebook.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> What do people use now?
> 
> FBM?



Kijiji seems to be the most used, but I’m finding a lot of stuff on Facebook Marketplace which sucks because I hate using it.

----------


## bjstare

Facebook Marketplace is horrendous. It doesn't matter what you try to search for, it just shows you what the algorithm thinks you want (and, shocker, it's not that great at figuring that out).

----------


## SKR

> What kind of fucking boomer uses Autotrader still?



I was hoping that cube van owners would, but it's all just MC12s and Chirons.

I want to pay up to $4000 for a cube van but selfish piece of shit cube van owners won't let me.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Kijiji seems to be the most used, but I’m finding a lot of stuff on Facebook Marketplace which sucks because I hate using it.



It's literally the only reason I got back on, mostly car stuff.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Compost day every two weeks.
Blurry on purpose. You're welcome.

----------


## suntan

WEF approved.

----------


## killramos

Thats vile. Have you considered poison

Have literally never had a maggot in my green bin.

----------


## sabad66

Isnt it weekly pickups for you in the summer? But either way that is fucking insanely disgusting. Fuck anyones life who has to deal with that

----------


## Buster

Wait, those are maggots?

Dafuq?

Bàæäāárrrrfff

----------


## Tik-Tok

Yeah. Reason #2 I don't compost food. Garden trimming, grass, and shit only.

Edit: Also, use paper bags ffs. It'll save you a lot of grossness.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I compost kitchen waste, and skip pickups often, and have never, not even once seen anything like that in on or around my bin. Do you live in the SE or something?

----------


## Disoblige

Did my neighbors move beside you?

----------


## Darell_n

Push it to the middle of the alley / road. Gasoline then match, in that order.

----------


## Buster

> Push it to the middle of the alley / road. Gasoline then match, in that order.



burn it in place. dont touch it.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

It's these retards on Potato Island who insist that you don't use bags for either trash or compost, yet only pick-up every 2 weeks. A few pounds of mussel shells really likes that... Actually, I think I tossed some raw steak trimmings in there and some frozen sausages that welded together in a thaw/freeze cycle and that bastard skunks tipped the can over to get in there. There shouldn't be much left that interests them, but the maggots came shortly after that and I've had them like this before. They're less than half the size of what I expected maggots to look like. These look like tent caterpillar larvae.
Only one more week until pick-up!
Their recycling day is only once a month¡!!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Eastern Canada, makes sense, grosser than SE Calgary, and I don't say that lightly.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Eastern Canada, makes sense, grosser than SE Calgary, and I don't say that lightly.



It's been 29° or so for about 2 weeks with humidity 117%. Plus, I keep my trash in the shade and I think that keeps it less rank but allows more flies to tolerate.

----------


## killramos

Don’t you just burn your garbage out there?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Interdested.

----------


## Buster

Tool

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Tool



You lie!
Cheat & steal!

----------


## Disoblige

The amount of time and effort someone puts into asking pretty basic but a LOT of questions that could have easily been spent figuring it out on their own. Fucking annoying people I tell ya.

----------


## SKR

Scumbag mechanics and dealerships.

When I moved to Saskatoon, I had to get an out of province and for that kind of thing I've always had good luck at dealers so I went to one in town. I got an estimate for $2700 in parts and labor, plus they said I'd need tires because my fronts stick out about 3/4 of an inch so add on another $200+ if I could find a set of takeoffs on Kijiji. I went to an independent mechanic, and all of a sudden it was only $1100.

I went to that mechanic and had no issues until I got an estimate for 4 shocks, 1 CV axle and 1 front suspension bumpstop. The shocks were $200 each, the CV axle was $590 and the bumpstop was $430. The total including labor was $2900. I sourced the parts myself - $80 each for shocks, $130 for the axle and $60 for the bumpstop. So that's the last I'll see of that guy.

I went back to another dealer for a quote on headlights for my truck. That came to $1458. I ended up getting them from the dealer in Medicine Hat for $967. Same GM parts, from the same GM warehouse in Edmonton.

Where the fuck do guys come up with these prices?

----------


## zechs

> Where the fuck do guys come up with these prices?



The vast majority of people will just pay no questions asked and are too lazy to do any further digging.

It astonishes me what people will pay for anything, be it cars, computers, auto parts, tires, etc.

Oh, and if looking for GM parts, Kipp Scott in Red Deer has an online wholesaler website now. Pricing is damn good for OEM gm parts.

----------


## max_boost

> The vast majority of people will just pay no questions asked and are too lazy to do any further digging.
> 
> It astonishes me what people will pay for anything, be it cars, computers, auto parts, tires, etc.
> 
> Oh, and if looking for GM parts, Kipp Scott in Red Deer has an online wholesaler website now. Pricing is damn good for OEM gm parts.



Lol yup. I recently fell for it. I had a feeling something was questionable and I still rolled with it so that’s on me. Never again! Fk silverhill acura! Lol

----------


## SKR

I had my little truck in for an oil change at the $2900 mechanic. It leaks and burns oil, and whatever's left will age out before it ever wears out. So I asked for the cheapest 5W30 or 10W30. They had some fancy hot rod oil they wanted to sell, but I (thought I) specifically and clearly told them I didn't want it. Just pour the cheap shit in.

I went to go pick it up after work, and I found out they decided on their own that the fancy oil would be better. $230 for 7 quarts of oil and a filter, and a half hour of labor. My Duramax also costs $230, and it takes 12 quarts of oil. That's when I decided maybe I ought to take a closer look at that $2900 estimate.

I don't mind a markup on parts if they're doing the work to get them, but they're either not looking for better prices or they're taking markups of several hundred percent.

----------


## schurchill39

> Lol yup. I recently fell for it. I had a feeling something was questionable and I still rolled with it so that’s on me. Never again! Fk silverhill acura! Lol



Silverhill Acura is the scummiest of scum bags

----------


## ianmcc

Getting your pre-packaged garlic bread and now they are skimping on the garlic butter. Barely enough spread on one side only. Used to be that there was enough spread on for two loafs. And not specific to one chain-both Sobeys and COOP are pulling this crap.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I had my little truck in for an oil change at the $2900 mechanic. It leaks and burns oil, and whatever's left will age out before it ever wears out. So I asked for the cheapest 5W30 or 10W30. They had some fancy hot rod oil they wanted to sell, but I (thought I) specifically and clearly told them I didn't want it. Just pour the cheap shit in.
> 
> I went to go pick it up after work, and I found out they decided on their own that the fancy oil would be better. $230 for 7 quarts of oil and a filter, and a half hour of labor. My Duramax also costs $230, and it takes 12 quarts of oil. That's when I decided maybe I ought to take a closer look at that $2900 estimate.
> 
> I don't mind a markup on parts if they're doing the work to get them, but they're either not looking for better prices or they're taking markups of several hundred percent.



Must know name of shop.

- - - Updated - - -




> Compost day every two weeks.
> Blurry on purpose. You're welcome.
> 
> Attachment 107732



What an efficient and economical source of protein!  :Drool:

----------


## ExtraSlow

When one of my buddies is fighting with thier spouse. I'm a tender hearted guy and it really bugs me.

----------


## Buster

> When one of my buddies is fighting with thier spouse. I'm a tender hearted guy and it really bugs me.



pics of wife.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'll send you her number. She lives close to you, very handy.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I'll send you her number. She lives close to you, very handy.



We're grown-ups. No one wants a _handy_.

----------


## SKR

> Must know name of shop.



Auto Doctor. I was very happy with them when they cut through all of Sherwood Chevy's made up OOP bullshit (which also had some insane prices, especially with doubling or tripling up on labor). I was also very happy when they found an electrical problem with my stereo (that I installed) and solved a lot of my starting problems through the winter. Much less so when I get an estimate for shocks that are 2.5 times what they cost off Amazon. Not similar shocks, the same shocks.

Having said all that, I haven't asked if I can, and they haven't specifically said that I can't, supply my own parts. Maybe they would and that would solve all my problems. I enjoy sourcing parts and I'd rather be dead than pick up a wrench.

----------


## brucebanner

When your flight attendant(s) are large (heavy) people. Granted, I'll admit I'm heavier than I should be but the attendants shouldn't be close to a foot shorter than me but around the same weight or heavier.

It's great when you're seated in the isle and they continuously walk the isle.

----------


## ExtraSlow

That's a free elbow and shoulder massage.

----------


## suntan

They make great floatation devices.

----------


## littledan

> When your flight attendant(s) are large (heavy) people. Granted, I'll admit I'm heavier than I should be but the attendants shouldn't be close to a foot shorter than me but around the same weight or heavier.
> 
> It's great when you're seated in the isle and they continuously walk the isle.



If I'm getting free upgrade to premium, a snack box of trash, and free boos then I don't care if its rosy fucken odonnel serving me.

----------


## Disoblige

I don't care if ppl are fat as long as they don't fucking stink.

----------


## littledan

My peeve: when I reserve a mid size 4wd suv, arrive at airport, no vehicles, so have them deliver one to my hotel, and rental bro arrives with a fucken toyota CH-R. No, this is not an suv, no this is not a 4wd. I don't give a shit if its $200 cheaper (i.e. don't try to pass that off as a special discount or favour as the rate is a completely diff veh class). FFS. Ended up in a miled out caddy xt5. crapillac. took 4+ hrs to sort it out. fuck you enterprise.

edit: asked rental bro if CH-R was 4wd to which he replied "oh ya for sure". Well, by the time I bent down to look for an axle shaft going into the rear hubs he had already slithered away to the fucken terminal so I had to drive it down there to go john and kate in person.

----------


## Disoblige

Some dumbass chick who posts a selfie in her car and her sunglasses reflection is of her driving on Deerfoot.

Fuck some people are stupid.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Auto Doctor. I was very happy with them when they cut through all of Sherwood Chevy's made up OOP bullshit (which also had some insane prices, especially with doubling or tripling up on labor). I was also very happy when they found an electrical problem with my stereo (that I installed) and solved a lot of my starting problems through the winter. Much less so when I get an estimate for shocks that are 2.5 times what they cost off Amazon. Not similar shocks, the same shocks.
> 
> Having said all that, I haven't asked if I can, and they haven't specifically said that I can't, supply my own parts. Maybe they would and that would solve all my problems. I enjoy sourcing parts and I'd rather be dead than pick up a wrench.



Interesting, I have always known them to be a very honest shop so that's unfortunate. You probably could supply your own.

Clint there has some cool cars too. Like a supercharged Tacoma, a really nice NSX among others. He likes to turbo things. If you do ever go back there, you might like talking car bullshit with him.

----------


## Maxx Mazda

> I don't care if ppl are fat as long as they don't fucking stink.



The whole world is getting fat now. Bugs me that people try to justify the "Dad bod" as being something worth having. Lay off the beer, put the burgers down, and hit the gym, soy boys.

----------


## Disoblige

> The whole world is getting fat now. Bugs me that people try to justify the "Dad bod" as being something worth having. Lay off the beer, put the burgers down, and hit the gym, soy boys.



But if you hit the gym and look too good, you're don't care about your family.

----------


## G-ZUS

> But if you hit the gym and look too good, you're don't care about your family.



you can never win

----------


## bjstare

> you can never win



You can win by not giving a shit about whether people are for or against the dad bod.

----------


## max_boost

> When your flight attendant(s) are large (heavy) people. Granted, I'll admit I'm heavier than I should be but the attendants shouldn't be close to a foot shorter than me but around the same weight or heavier.
> 
> It's great when you're seated in the isle and they continuously walk the isle.



Idk about other countries but China straight up no fatties lol

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Idk about other countries but China straight up no fatties lol



Why do I have to pay extra for an "over weight" checked bag but ol' Shirley 5 Chins back in 27B pays the same price for her seat as everyone else?!

----------


## haggis88

> Why do I have to pay extra for an "over weight" checked bag but ol' Shirley 5 Chins back in 27B pays the same price for her seat as everyone else?!



Because the blue-haired people would cancel the airline for charging people for their body choice, but bags don't have feelings...yet

----------


## jutes

> but if you hit the gym and look too good, you're don't care about your family.



dink ftw

----------


## Buster

Green is a good color, but now it's played out. Trust BMW to jump the shark.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Good color can't save that disgusting car.

----------


## Buster

> Good color can't save that disgusting car.



well yeah, but the color is disgusting. green cars have been "in" the last few years, and then BMW decided to go fuck it all up.

----------


## littledan

To be fair, what doesnt bmw fuck up?

----------


## schurchill39

Trailer people who park their trailer on the street in front of their house and pull out all the slides over the sidewalk just to let it sit there for 2-3 days. If you're not in your trailer or actively loading/unloading it then put the fucking slide in so people can use the sidewalk. There is zero reason to leave them out all the time when its parked on the street. 

Also, people who just park in the middle of the street to go to get their mail from the community mailbox. Park like a normal human you inconsiderate twats.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Call CPA on people parking over 36 hours or "overhanging sidewalk".
https://www.calgary.ca/csps/abs/byla...-vehicles.html

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Vaguebooking. Vague posts on social media, designed to get engagement or follow up questions. This is how I unfriend/unfollow.

----------


## vengie

> Trailer people who park their trailer on the street in front of their house and pull out all the slides over the sidewalk just to let it sit there for 2-3 days. If you're not in your trailer or actively loading/unloading it then put the fucking slide in so people can use the sidewalk. There is zero reason to leave them out all the time when its parked on the street. 
> 
> Also, people who just park in the middle of the street to go to get their mail from the community mailbox. Park like a normal human you inconsiderate twats.



The duration is inexusable, but they are likely drying out their awnings prior to storing so the awnings don't get ridiculously moldy.

----------


## haggis88

> Vaguebooking. Vague posts on social media, designed to get engagement or follow up questions. This is how I unfriend/unfollow.



Don't wanna talk about it iykyk

----------


## SKR

Forget mechanics. New one is RBC.

I moved last summer. I changed my mailing address in online banking like a good boy. My Visa is set to expire at the end of the month. I thought it was queer that I hadn't been sent a card yet, but didn't know for sure. I went to a branch to order a new card. They say they don't order cards. I have to either do it online, or just wait.

A couple weeks ago I tried to order some fairly-priced truck parts, but no matter what I kept getting an error saying my address was wrong. I finally downloaded a statement and found out my Visa address hadn't been changed. I also found out that my new card had been mailed out to my old address.

I went back to a branch. They say they don't handle that, to call in. I call in and wait on hold for 40 minutes to get a person. They can't order me a new card, they have to transfer me to security. I wait on hold for an hour before I finally run out of time and have to hang up. I've done this several times so far.

Today I went to a branch to deposit checks, and asked if I could get a direct line to security. No, because no such thing exists. The teller, a total wizard, tells me just to wait to see if it comes in the mail. Lady, it's been sent to the wrong address. Yeah, but just wait for another couple weeks to see. Thanks, that is exceptional advice. Maybe if I just wait, the thing that definitely has already happened won't happen.

Edit: "We're experiencing a higher than normal call volume." No you aren't. This is how it is all the time. This is your normal call volume. Sort your shit out.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Don't wanna talk about it iykyk



I will come to your house and slap you.

----------


## AndyL

Ongoing WestJet chaos. 
Like seriously, I pointed out the unaccompanied minor fees didn't show. I went back and tried to pay them... But the ticket agent said nope -paid, flagged correctly all good. And yet - week before return flight get email saying these fees need to be paid. Call in, no it's all good. Transfer, nope you've got to pay. 

This is starting to feel like a shakedown. I mean the flights listed when I made the request showed 169-179$ the actual ticket price they nailed me was over 300$ each, plus all the fees on top. So 800$ 

Grrr I'm not finding the customer service acceptable...

----------


## killramos

Apparently crossing into Toronto metropolitan limits is worthy of a delivery exception delay these days.

----------


## SKR

Just dial the fuckin numbers. That's the best calling experience. No need for updates.

----------


## 03ozwhip

Cash is king
DM is (insert key emoji)
Fuck you fuckin fucks.

----------


## TomcoPDR

People talking loudly in hotel hallways early in mornings

----------


## msommers

Chasing down contractors to get a quote, terrible communication, somehow book a time to come, have them show up 45 min late, pray they do a good job, be late to morning meeting  :Bang Head: 

Anyone willing to subject themselves to GC must have the patience of Buddha

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Chasing down contractors to get a quote, terrible communication, somehow book a time to come, have them show up 45 min late, pray they do a good job, be late to morning meeting 
> 
> Anyone willing to subject themselves to GC must have the patience of Buddha



It's been particularly bad this year to get quotes on anything.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> People talking loudly in hotel hallways early in mornings



People who go to hotels to sleep in.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> People who go to hotels to sleep in.



What’s sleeping in time tho

----------


## Tik-Tok

Adobe seems to have changed their PDF icon very recently. It's very glaring and ugly and my desktop looks even messier now. I guess this means it's time to tidy it up.

----------


## bjstare

> Adobe seems to have changed their PDF icon very recently. It's very glaring and ugly and my desktop looks even messier now. I guess this means it's time to tidy it up.



Wrong thread.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Wrong thread.



Im not even half done my morning coffee. I probably shouldn't even be allowed on the internet yet.

----------


## killramos

If I had my way no one would be allowed on the internet

----------


## ExtraSlow

> If I had my way no one would be allowed on the internet




That's why I don't even have the internet. It's my attempt at gaining your approval.

----------


## suntan

I heard they have the internet on computers now.

----------


## Disoblige

Lay's family size chips are now smaller. 235 g.

Motherfuckers.

----------


## Swank

> Lay's family size chips are now smaller. 235 g.
> 
> Motherfuckers.



Save On was selling 515ml and 540ml soups side by side for the same price, this is not a good kind of deflation.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I heard they have the internet on computers now.



Fantastic reference.

----------


## killramos

Every time I think I want to post in this thread. It really just boils down to pedantic ways to say:

People. People are my pet peeve. We should get rid of them.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Lay's family size chips are now smaller. 235 g.
> 
> Motherfuckers.



Pffftttt! Lay's is peasant food, right beside the PC Blue Menu.
Get with the premium chips like Miss Vickie's or Double Dutch Rudder.

----------


## brucebanner

> Lay's family size chips are now smaller. 235 g.
> 
> Motherfuckers.



"family"

----------


## sabad66

Coffee that isn’t probably stirred. Sucks to have the first quarter of the coffee be not sweet enough, and then the last bit way too sweet.

----------


## vengie

> Coffee that isn’t probably stirred. Sucks to have the first quarter of the coffee be not sweet enough, and then the last bit way too sweet.



*Insert real men drink black coffee comment here*


I 110% agree with your peeve. Mcdonalds is bad for this.

----------


## Disoblige

> "family"



Exactly... What are they thinking? It's just individual size for a 30 minute show.

----------


## 03ozwhip

Haven't turned on my Xbox 1 in a while. Wanted to play some FH5. Can't play,needs an update.....evert fucking thing needs an update and now I'm stuck sitting here waiting for everything to update.

Fuck this shit.

----------


## schurchill39

I always use the Waze app for navigating if I need to go somewhere or I know I will be traveling during rush hour and 95% of the time it works awesome. However, today it really fucked me with SB Stoney being closed for that vehicle roll over. It wasn't recording that the highway was shut down so I didn't know I was getting into a shit show until it was too late. Then after sitting for 30 minutes to exit on T'su T'ina (or how ever the fuck you spell it) Parkway it was still trying to navigate me back to Stoney up until I was passing Rockyview Hospital on Glenmore. Instead of the usual 35-40 minutes to get home it took 1.5 hours. My fault for not checking ahead or tuning into 660 radio but fuck me that was silly.

----------


## you&me

> I always use the Waze app for navigating if I need to go somewhere or I know I will be traveling during rush hour and 95% of the time it works awesome. However, today it really fucked me with SB Stoney being closed for that vehicle roll over. It wasn't recording that the highway was shut down so I didn't know I was getting into a shit show until it was too late. Then after sitting for 30 minutes to exit on T'su T'ina (or how ever the fuck you spell it) Parkway it was still trying to navigate me back to Stoney up until I was passing Rockyview Hospital on Glenmore. Instead of the usual 35-40 minutes to get home it took 1.5 hours. My fault for not checking ahead or tuning into 660 radio but fuck me that was silly.



They should be able to conduct nuclear tests in the fucking median and still leave some lanes open on that road. 

I don't know anything about this particular roll over accident, but closing the road entirely sounds like the real pet peeve.

----------


## killramos

Ok…

People who cross the street against a don’t walk light ensuring lines of cars won’t get to make a turn on this light.

Fuck those people and their dads.

Want to run across when no one is around? You do you. But when there is a line of cars turning you are proving to be a massive douche canoe. Fucking liberals.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Want to run across when no one is around?



It would be less of a peeve if they actually did run, but nope, always a casual stroll.

----------


## jwslam

> It would be less of a peeve if they actually did run, but nope, always a casual stroll.



They do run...

Casually walk down the block they walk down every fucking day knowing exactly where they have to cross and how long the light is "walk" for.
Wait until it turns to "Don't Walk". Run the 1/4 block to the cross walk ensuring there's 4 seconds left.
Land their feet in the crosswalk and continue their casual stroll until they made it across.

----------


## killramos

The only redeeming quality of it is when they they hopelessly try to avoid the death stare you are giving them from your car.

They know their shame. They know they are the dregs of humanity.

And they do it anyway.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

I almost ran one of those fuckers over while yelling at him last week downtown, he moved a lot quicker after that.

----------


## littledan

Fucken q400 vibrating tray tables. Thanks for allowing me to wear a whiskey and coke on the way home soaked right from my crotch to my anurs. Fack.

----------


## brucebanner

Alcohol enema? All the kids were saying that was awesome recently...

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Fucken q400 vibrating tray tables. Thanks for allowing me to wear a whiskey and coke on the way home soaked right from my crotch to my anurs. Fack.



Pro tip, Gin and soda hardly stains at all when you dump it into your lap.

----------


## Buster

Reggae

----------


## Maxx Mazda

> Fucken q400 vibrating tray tables. Thanks for allowing me to wear a whiskey and coke on the way home soaked right from my crotch to my anurs. Fack.



The Q stands for "Quiet."

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Fucken q400 vibrating tray tables. Thanks for allowing me to wear a whiskey and coke on the way home soaked right from my crotch to my anurs. Fack.



I don't know how anyone can trust an airplane tray anyways. It's attached to a random strangers seat who will typically be as violent as possible when reclining or straightening.

As always, the answer is not to be poor, and get a first class pod.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I don't know how anyone can trust an airplane tray anyways. It's attached to a random strangers seat who will typically be as violent as possible when reclining or straightening.
> 
> As always, the answer is not to be poor, and get a first class pod.



I agree that it's dumb to trust them, but you know it's on a different pivot point than their seat back, right? Like, they don't just change the angle of your tray by 8° when they recline.

----------


## ercchry

> Reggae



Weird, I always imagined you as a guy who wore a puka shell necklace and listened to 311 in the 90s?  :ROFL!:

----------


## Buster

> Weird, I always imagined you as a guy who wore a puka shell necklace and listened to 311 in the 90s?



I actually did go through a 311 phase in the 90s. No necklace though. (I had to google what that was).

----------


## Buster

That mid-90s had some good music.

Around that time I listened to a lot of Rancid, Sublime, Bad Religion (kinda 80s/90s)

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> That mid-90s had some good music.
> 
> Around that time I listened to a lot of Rancid, Sublime, Bad Religion (kinda 80s/90s)



I still listen to a lot of Rancid and Bad Religion.......

----------


## bjstare

> That mid-90s had some good music.
> 
> Around that time I listened to a lot of Rancid, Sublime, Bad Religion (kinda 80s/90s)



Mid 90s to early 00s is probably my favorite time period for music, across multiple genres.

----------


## Buster

> I still listen to a lot of Rancid and Bad Religion.......



Me too

----------


## Swank

Getting my toe/heel stuck while putting on shorts. All this practice dressing myself and I still manage to fuck it up from time to time.

----------


## Maxx Mazda

> Getting my toe/heel stuck while putting on shorts. All this practice dressing myself and I still manage to fuck it up from time to time.



As long as they're not cargo shorts.

----------


## Swank

> As long as they're not cargo shorts.



I'll take cargo shorts over...

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Pronouncing the name Joel as _Jo-Elle_ when you're a white, Canadian-born English speaker..

----------


## DonJuan

> I'll take cargo shorts over...



This fucking bothers me. Had some in-laws in from out of town on the weekend with a couple of the kids doing this.

Is my house an airport? Do you think there will be a situation requiring you to flee quickly with whatever valuables and ID you have in there?

----------


## suntan

> This fucking bothers me. Had some in-laws in from out of town on the weekend with a couple of the kids doing this.
> 
> Is my house an airport? Do you think there will be a situation requiring you to flee quickly with whatever valuables and ID you have in there?



I would have immediately disowned them.

----------


## nismodrifter

motorized skateboards.

----------


## schurchill39

> I'll take cargo shorts over...



Even worse is people who wear normal fanny packs like this. Fuck off you loser.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> This fucking bothers me. Had some in-laws in from out of town on the weekend with a couple of the kids doing this.
> 
> Is my house an airport? Do you think there will be a situation requiring you to flee quickly with whatever valuables and ID you have in there?



Wanna know how you get the kids to stop doing this? You do it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'd hide my valuables if I was around you too.

----------


## max_boost

Most of those bags I see are a bit smaller but how else you gonna carry your roll or stacks or cash

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Having to replace 100% of your banking cards, ID, etc. because you forgot to lock your truck AND forgot your wallet in it. If that's a winning lottery ticket in there I'm going to fucking LOSE IT! hahaha But it'll be nice to not spend money for 7 to 10 days I guess.

----------


## arcticcat522

When your LOC has a card associated with it,that never gets used and expires. Then you try to transfer a couple bucks and can't because the stupid, never used card expired.....now I have to wait for a new one, that will never be used, activate it to get my couple bucks....

----------


## ExtraSlow

When you use your online calendar to remind yourself of tasks you can accomplish or chores etc, and you have an event coming up, but it's just your name and no other information. And you know you put it there yourself, but you messed up the event title or something. 

So if I forget to do something this saturday with one of you guys, sorry about that.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

ES is fuckin dead to me, now.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I can't be trusted to remember things, you should take the initiative and send me the meeting request, that's the most surefire way.

----------


## suntan

Maybe you need to fix your peter?

----------


## SKR

> When you use your online calendar to remind yourself of tasks you can accomplish or chores etc, and you have an event coming up, but it's just your name and no other information. And you know you put it there yourself, but you messed up the event title or something. 
> 
> So if I forget to do something this saturday with one of you guys, sorry about that.



I'm going to assume it's a docking workshop with 
@Toilet_X

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I'm going to assume it's a docking workshop with 
> @Toilet_X



Actually that might be it. Thanks!

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Everyone who has anything that says "Dirty hands clean money" on it. What, did you finally run out of "No Fear" clothes/stickers you fucking loser?

----------


## vengie

> Everyone who has anything that says "Dirty hands clean money" on it. What, did you finally run out of "No Fear" clothes/stickers you fucking loser?



Fucking this.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I don't think I've ever seent hat shirt, but then again, I don't get out much. Sounds like the kind of person I'd want to avoid. I'm the opposite. Clean, soft hands.

----------


## vengie

> I don't think I've ever seent hat shirt, but then again, I don't get out much. Sounds like the kind of person I'd want to avoid. I'm the opposite. Clean, soft hands.



With dirty money.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'd like to make dirty money again. Those were the days.

----------


## Swank

Now I miss my old T-shirts.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I don't think I've ever seent hat shirt, but then again, I don't get out much. Sounds like the kind of person I'd want to avoid. I'm the opposite. Clean, soft hands.



I had to look it up too. The company branding is from "Troll clothing co.", lol. Fucking brilliant.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Was supposed to take yesterday or today off in exchange for working 19 hours Wednesday but I ended up working a full day yesterday and nearly 10 hours today.

----------


## suntan

Time on in lieu.

----------


## killramos

> Was supposed to take yesterday or today off in exchange for working 19 hours Wednesday but I ended up working a full day yesterday and nearly 10 hours today.



Just think if you worked for the government you would be looking at a month in lieu

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Just think if you worked for the government you would be looking at a month in lieu



If only I could ride the pogey.

----------


## SKR

> Everyone who has anything that says "Dirty hands clean money" on it. What, did you finally run out of "No Fear" clothes/stickers you fucking loser?



Something had to fill the void after Chasing The Dragon went broke.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Something had to fill the void after Chasing The Dragon went broke.



I feel like it's a positive that I don't recognize this reference at all.

----------


## SKR

> I feel like it's a positive that I don't recognize this reference at all.



It was pretty popular in the oilfield, the "dragon" being a reference to oil I guess rather than opium where the phrase originated. It was especially popular among people who like to pat themselves on the back for supposedly working harder than people they look down upon, similar to the dirty hands clean money crowd does now.

You were better off not knowing.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

There's some 107.7FM station that started in Vancouver and it's a spray of shit. That enhances the suck of not being able to listen to 107.7 The End from Seattle.
Choke on my balls!

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> There's some 107.7FM station that started in Vancouver and it's a spray of shit. That enhances the suck of not being able to listen to 107.7 The End from Seattle.
> Choke on my balls!



Choosing to listen to local radio is the musical equivalent of pressing the "View Post" button on a yolo post.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Choosing to listen to local radio is the musical equivalent of pressing the "View Post" button on a yolo post.



It's from Seattle, you bell-end!! That ain't local.
You should be mocking how terrible my photo of that Aprilia in _Acid Gold_ turned out. There's a wide variety of angles you could take on that. I'd go for the Ryobi/DeWalt colour thing, but you'd likely start more along the lines of poor focus.
Pick a lane!


*Goes to [View Post] on yolo so I can NegRep...

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

When I say local radio I mean any radio station anywhere. I wonder though, do you turn it on before or after you read your newspaper?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> When I say local radio I mean any radio station anywhere. I wonder though, do you turn it on before or after you read your newspaper?



Your mom cancelled her subscription and your dad can't read.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

This:

----------


## suntan

Ha ha, I had the same thing last week, except one of the keys had the loop around the small key loop, thank god.

----------


## bjstare

> This:



Last time I rented a car with that shit, I cut the cable. So so stupid.

----------


## vengie

Being yelled at on a Monday morning by a customer who is requesting immediate field support to come fix something that they broke, the field is busy, no one is available and its my fault apparently  :Burn Out:

----------


## ExtraSlow

When you have to piss, and your boss shows up in your office, since he's back from China unannounced, and then he spends an hour and a half jabbering on about a bunch of shit that you don't believe and can barely focus because you are concentrating on keeping your pants dry.

- posted from the bathroom.

----------


## brucebanner

> Everyone who has anything that says "Dirty hands clean money" on it. What, did you finally run out of "No Fear" clothes/stickers you fucking loser?



While I certainly agree.
Company is local and supports veterans which is a positive.

Edit: Car for sale ads, typically classic cars. First picture is "what it could look like when restored". Followed by actual pictures of the vehicle.

Just list your shit as it is.

----------


## DonJuan

> This:



100% Having worked in the rental car industry when these things were introduced. I still have no idea why they do it.

----------


## flipstah

45 minutes to wait for a soup.

Thanks, Alforno

----------


## Buster

When people say "Don't get me wrong, but..."

Well then speak more clearly.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yes that. I personally think it's the responsibility of the person sending the message to make sure it can be understood.

----------


## Buster

> Yes that. I personally think it's the responsibility of the person sending the message to make sure it can be understood.



its mealy mouthed nonsense

----------


## ExtraSlow

THree versions of the same thing:
1) When someone tells you that they've already bought some parts to go together, and they don't go together, and you have to either pretend you don't know so that they leave you alone, or spend hours explaining that the parts they bought can never be compatible. 
2) Being brought into a project when it's already fucked. 
3) Your company spends vast R&D budget creating a product that does not meet the needs of the customers or address any unmet need.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> THree versions of the same thing:
> 1) When someone tells you that they've already bought some parts to go together, and they don't go together, and you have to either pretend you don't know so that they leave you alone, or spend hours explaining that the parts they bought can never be compatible. 
> 2) Being brought into a project when it's already fucked. 
> 3) Your company spends vast R&D budget creating a product that does not meet the needs of the customers or address any unmet need.



Your recent experiences are starting to sound like a Dilbert engineer.

----------


## ExtraSlow

There are things regarding #3 that I cannot say in writing, but I think would be hilarious to many of y'all.

----------


## Disoblige

People who wait 45 min for a soup.

----------


## DonJuan

#2 is what I do. Try my hardest to un fuck things.

And when it's not possible, I make the executive decision to point fingers and distance myself.

----------


## suntan

> 45 minutes to wait for a soup.
> 
> Thanks, Alforno



That had better have been the best soup evar.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> 100% Having worked in the rental car industry when these things were introduced. I still have no idea why they do it.






> This:
> 
> Attachment 108737



Its so the keys to that vehicle stay together, a lot of people will rent at 1 location and drop off at another.

----------


## flipstah

> That had better have been the best soup evar.



Oh, it was straight garbage. Someone in our group also got raw chicken with her salad, which took 45 minutes as well.

----------


## Disoblige

Surprised the meal wasn't free.

----------


## flipstah

> Surprised the meal wasn't free.



She got her money back after they mentioned that the chicken they get is redder than usual lmao

----------


## zechs

> THree versions of the same thing:
> 1) When someone tells you that they've already bought some parts to go together, and they don't go together, and you have to either pretend you don't know so that they leave you alone, or spend hours explaining that the parts they bought can never be compatible. 
> 2) Being brought into a project when it's already fucked. 
> 3) Your company spends vast R&D budget creating a product that does not meet the needs of the customers or address any unmet need.



I'm glad I left doing technical/design work.

R&D is great, but it always seems like the bigwigs have no idea what to do with it or what to task a group with.

----------


## Disoblige

They're called bean counters for a reason.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The fact that my targeted ads keep trying to sell me a Ford Bronco SPORT and not a real Ford Bronco. Like ffs I might actually be convinced to buy one, but definetly not the other.

----------


## SKR

From what I can tell, my upstairs neighbor has just discovered a new favorite Jimi Hendrix-style jam band song, and purchased a new stereo.

Doo doo doo doo doodly do for the last hour and a half. I don't know what it is, but it repeats every 6-8 minutes or so. It's not my favorite.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> The fact that my targeted ads keep trying to sell me a Ford Bronco SPORT and not a real Ford Bronco. Like ffs I might actually be convinced to buy one, but definetly not the other.



It's be cause the ads have a better idea of what you can afford.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Fuck the truth hurts.  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Barf:  :Cry:  :winter tires mandatory:

----------


## vengie

Daycare germs. Especially hand foot and mouth disease  :Guns:

----------


## schurchill39

> Daycare germs. Especially hand foot and mouth disease



Kids are gross

----------


## ExtraSlow

Any charity or awareness group that hangs out on street corners to hassle me as I'm walking around. Should cost them minimum $20 to engage me or sniper bullet.

----------


## haggis88

> Any charity or awareness group that hangs out on street corners to hassle me as I'm walking around. Should cost them minimum $20 to engage me or sniper bullet.



Chuggers

Another good portmanteau  :Smilie:

----------


## DonJuan

> Any charity or awareness group that hangs out on street corners to hassle me as I'm walking around. Should cost them minimum $20 to engage me or sniper bullet.



God I hate those ULTRA friendly blue shirt people DT. Only solution is to pretend you're doing a hostile takeover phone call.

----------


## Buster

> God I hate those ULTRA friendly blue shirt people DT. Only solution is to pretend you're doing a hostile takeover phone call.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier



----------


## DonJuan

I should point out I'm not one of those BT ear piece guys so I'd have to physically take my phone out of my pocket and put it to my ear like a pleb. Wave my other hand around while speaking loudly to no one.

The theatrics just to get to work in peace. I do not miss it.

----------


## Buster

Friends that only call you when they have a problem or they need something from you. Otherwise they never check in or reach out.

----------


## schurchill39

> Any charity or awareness group that hangs out on street corners to hassle me as I'm walking around. Should cost them minimum $20 to engage me or sniper bullet.



At my local grocery store they like to hang out uncomfortably close to the only entrance so you're forced to walk within a couple feet of their table when you go in the door.

----------


## sabad66

Banana republic not selling non iron shirts any more. I used to stock up on 3-4 shirts once a year when they had their sales, but took a look this time and didn’t see any. What gives?

----------


## suntan

> Banana republic not selling non iron shirts any more. I used to stock up on 3-4 shirts once a year when they had their sales, but took a look this time and didn’t see any. What gives?



They seem to be very low on all men’s clothing right now.

----------


## Disoblige

You don't realize how shitty drivers are until you have the opportunity to observe at a good density like a Costco gas station.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> You don't realize how shitty drivers are until you have the opportunity to observe at a good density like a Costco gas station.



Costco gas bar is where you learn the true nature of humanity. And it's not flattering.

----------


## arcticcat522

> Banana republic not selling non iron shirts any more. I used to stock up on 3-4 shirts once a year when they had their sales, but took a look this time and didn’t see any. What gives?



Covid is still the reason for everything negative within the supply chain.

Also, my peeve

----------


## Swank

> Costco gas bar is where you learn the true nature of humanity. And it's not flattering.



Heinous anus.

----------


## Buster

> Costco gas bar is where you learn the true nature of humanity. And it's not flattering.



who goes to the Costco gas bar? I trust this is an observation from afar.

----------


## jutes

> who goes to the Costco gas bar? I trust this is an observation from afar.



The Kirkland Blonde Ale is divine.

----------


## suntan

> You don't realize how shitty drivers are until you have the opportunity to observe at a good density like a Costco gas station.



I haven’t used one in years because it’s such a shitty experience. What got me was how many people didn’t know what side their gas cap is on.

----------


## Buster

> I haven’t used one in years because it’s such a shitty experience. What got me was how many people didn’t know what side their gas cap is on.



costco gas bars are very specific about having pumps that you can swing over and use on either side.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> costco gas bars are very specific about having pumps that you can swing over and use on either side.



But 0.02% of Karens can figure that out.

----------


## Buster

> But 0.02% of Karens can figure that out.



generous at that.

----------


## Disoblige

> I haven’t used one in years because it’s such a shitty experience. What got me was how many people didn’t know what side their gas cap is on.



There was one dumbfuck who almost t-boned me in his white Jeep Cherokee because he did not yield to me turning left in the parking lot. Then later randomly he somehow got behind me in the queue. Was gonna make some quirky remark about how making a dangerous and illegal left still got him behind me but he somehow was too stupid to move to the stall in front when that person was done first.

----------


## Buster

> There was one dumbfuck who almost t-boned me in his white Jeep Cherokee because he did not yield to me turning left in the parking lot. Then later randomly he somehow got behind me in the queue. Was gonna make some quirky remark about how making a dangerous and illegal left still got him behind me but he somehow was too stupid to move to the stall in front when that person was done first.



jeep people are effete, you would have been fine.

Now if it was a Ram driver...you would have had to throw down some white wraparounds.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Hold my spitter.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> jeep people are effete, you would have been fine.
> 
> Now if it was a Ram driver...you would have had to throw down some white wraparounds.



If Jeep people could read, they'd be upset at that.

----------


## Buster

> If Jeep people could read, they'd be upset at that.



Or Dodge Ram people

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Or Dodge Ram people



They're already upset at everything, anyways.

----------


## Swank

Those people.

----------


## JfuckinC

> They're already upset at everything, anyways.



You're not wrong. I'm often upset behind the wheel of my ram  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

The fact that a resume that will be correctly machine-read into those online application portals always looks like shit when printed out for a human to read. Like fuck, I guess I need two maintain two versions at all times.

----------


## suntan

> The fact that a resume that will be correctly machine-read into those online application portals always looks like shit when printed out for a human to read. Like fuck, I guess I need two maintain two versions at all times.



tHe MaChInEs ArE sEnTiEnT

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> jeep people are effete, you would have been fine.
> 
> Now if it was a Ram driver...you would have had to throw down some white wraparounds.



*were.

 :Angel:

----------


## flipstah

> Banana republic not selling non iron shirts any more. I used to stock up on 3-4 shirts once a year when they had their sales, but took a look this time and didnt see any. What gives?



Classic menswear is slowly dying for athleisure. Also, GAP is taking a hit with the YZY fallout lol

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Unstable Unicorns.
What in the actual fuck is how to play this incredibly shitty game!!?

----------


## killramos

Is that like exploding kittens?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Is that like exploding kittens?



If it's gayer than cum in a beard, then yes.
It's just two small children who think they understood the baffling-ordeal-instructions and arbitrarily argue about some bullshit every fucking turn.

----------


## killramos

Sounds like exploding kittens

----------


## SKR

There's a couple moving into my building. I was going down the hallway and they were coming up it, so I stopped at a doorway and waited for them to go by with their boxes like the nice guy I am. I think my fly was open. A bit after I got into my place I went to go take a leak, and my fly was already down. I don't remember unzipping it. This is why you're going nowhere in life, you mashed potato looking fuck. You've got a chance to make a nice first impression and instead you're standing in the hallway like a creep selling fuckin hotdogs.

----------


## ianmcc

VW and their damn triple square.

----------


## Disoblige

> There's a couple moving into my building. I was going down the hallway and they were coming up it, so I stopped at a doorway and waited for them to go by with their boxes like the nice guy I am. I think my fly was open. A bit after I got into my place I went to go take a leak, and my fly was already down. I don't remember unzipping it. This is why you're going nowhere in life, you mashed potato looking fuck. You've got a chance to make a nice first impression and instead you're standing in the hallway like a creep selling fuckin hotdogs.



Hotdog*S*???

----------


## nismodrifter

gas price 233.9. I don't even look at what 91 costs lol. 

RIP.

----------


## schurchill39

Cold calls from sales guys who know nothing about you, your company, or what your operations look like. Like, I totally understand its your job but anytime I get a random sales call or a linked in message saying "I saw we had some similar people in our networks and want to tell you about our fancy downhole jerkoff 9000" it makes me never want to buy anything from you. 

I just had a sales guy call me at exactly 1:00 because he saw I worked at Oil Corp Inc on Linked In and wanted to speak with "professionals like me who could use their services". Its shit like that that makes Linked In so brutal to deal with. At least if they just randomly send you messages or connection requests you can ignore them. The only reason I answered it was because it came through on teams so reception must have transferred it down. I've also got a few calls lately where they go right into their sales pitch but get your company, area you work in, and general job description wrong but they wont shut up long enough to get a word in edge wise. Those ones get their number blocked.

Sales is a hustle but this approach is a surefire way to make me and most people I know not want to buy from you. But maybe I'm just a grump...

----------


## killramos

I just don’t answer my phone

Problem solved.

Also your receptionist should be fired if they are transferring salesman directly to your line. just my opinion.

----------


## Buster

> I just don’t answer my phone
> 
> Problem solved.



"Dont call me, I'll call you."

----------


## vengie

> Cold calls from sales guys who know nothing about you, your company, or what your operations look like. Like, I totally understand its your job but anytime I get a random sales call or a linked in message saying "I saw we had some similar people in our networks and want to tell you about our fancy downhole jerkoff 9000" it makes me never want to buy anything from you. 
> 
> I just had a sales guy call me at exactly 1:00 because he saw I worked at Oil Corp Inc on Linked In and wanted to speak with "professionals like me who could use their services". Its shit like that that makes Linked In so brutal to deal with. At least if they just randomly send you messages or connection requests you can ignore them. The only reason I answered it was because it came through on teams so reception must have transferred it down. I've also got a few calls lately where they go right into their sales pitch but get your company, area you work in, and general job description wrong but they wont shut up long enough to get a word in edge wise. Those ones get their number blocked.
> 
> Sales is a hustle but this approach is a surefire way to make me and most people I know not want to buy from you. But maybe I'm just a grump...



This.
So much.

I'm in Ops so when my phone rings I answer, regardless of who is on the other line.
Terrible at times.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

They used to bypass me and get to a senior discipline wiener who would update me daily that "_______ was urgently waiting to hear back from me" regarding shit that we couldn't have less to do with and will certifiably never be involved with.

"Hang on while I drop everything to tell a water treatment company that our fucking widget assembly line doesn't fucking need them!"

----------


## schurchill39

> I just don’t answer my phone
> 
> Problem solved.
> 
> Also your receptionist should be fired if they are transferring salesman directly to your line. just my opinion.



Yea I don't answer my phone if I don't recognize the number but the fact this came in on teams made me think it was internal. The more I think about it the more I wonder if my company has some sort of internal directory they put on during lunch hours where you can look up people by typing their name. Anyone in the patch knows you don't make meetings or non-operational related phone calls between 11:30-1:30 so that's all I can think of. 

This guy is from a company I've used before and I know what kind of tools they have in their tickle trunk so there is no need to sell to me. I'll call you when I need you.

----------


## SKR

> tickle trunk



I find myself more and more interacting with people who don't know what a tickle trunk is.

----------


## Tik-Tok

When you desperately want to sink to someone else's level, but you know it's not worth it because they're batshit insane and are experts as being that low.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> When you desperately want to sink to someone else's level, but you know it's not worth it because they're batshit insane and are experts as being that low.



Juicy

----------


## haggis88

> I find myself more and more interacting with people who don't know what a tickle trunk is.



I have to assume it's a Canadian thing

----------


## schurchill39

> I have to assume it's a Canadian thing



Mr. Rogers, bro

----------


## ExtraSlow

Better than Mr Rogergererers

----------


## Buster

zechs, toma, and zenops are basically taking over and destroying things.

----------


## max_boost

> zechs, toma, and zenops are basically taking over and destroying things.



Their perspectives are needed tho. I enjoy reading them lol

----------


## SKR

Adults who call thanksgiving turkey day. You have a job and an oven and can cook. Any day can be turkey day if you want it to be.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Turkey dinner is one of my favourite meals.

----------


## suntan

Make it properly and it is delicious.

Speaking of which I had the turkey sandwich at Fresh Choices a couple of weeks ago and it was fucking amazing. Even better than usual.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I love the fresh turkey sandwiches.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I'd rather eat an old pair of yolo's panties than have turkey.

----------


## bjstare

> I'd rather eat an old pair of yolo's panties than have turkey.



Preach.

----------


## killramos

Sounds like some people need to learn how to cook.

- - - Updated - - -




> Their perspectives are needed tho. I enjoy reading them lol



Wrong

----------


## Buster

> Their perspectives are needed tho. I enjoy reading them lol



I know nothing of their perspectives, since I don't read any of their posts.

----------


## max_boost

Freedom of speech! But also freedom to ignore lol

----------


## vengie

FREEEEEDDDUUUUUMMMMBBBBB!!! HONK HONK!!

Wait what?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> FREEEEEDDDUUUUUMMMMBBBBB!!! HONK HONK!!
> 
> Wait what?



Are they celebrating their victory?

----------


## zechs

> Wrong



Pet peeve that should be a pet peeve, not being a whiny bitch. See signature from our great leader.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Apparently zero pictures of some major bitch named Latifa Belmahdi exist in the history of Earth.

----------


## schurchill39

When GPS aps focus on directing you to advertised places versus places that are near you, or neglect to show you places that you search for at all. I was in a different city working this week and I needed to fuel up my rental by the airport before I dropped it off but when I looked up gas station the top few were sponsored ads for gas stations like 15 minutes away despite filtering by distance. Scrolling down on the list got me some about 8 minutes away so I went there but on my way back to the airport I passed a Petro Canada that would have been only a few blocks from the airport. It wasn't in a new community or anything so why it didn't show up on Waze or Google is beyond me but it was a real piss off after a long day.

----------


## killramos

Google is a societal cancer

People are so into free* shit that they are willing to sell their souls to the advertisers

----------


## ExtraSlow

Google, Facebook, am on and apple all revolve around similar problematic business models.

----------


## DonJuan

> Apparently zero pictures of some major bitch named Latifa Belmahdi exist in the history of Earth.



tell me reasons why I shouldn't google this on a work computer

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> tell me reasons why I shouldn't google this on a work computer



It should be fine. She's apparently a maniac boss who got wildly promoted in some govt thing despite yelling and hitting staff.
I assumed the Comrade Broadcasting Corporation hadn't published her picture simply because she was non-white. So I searched and then couldn't find anything, so then I couldn't prove my preconception.

Women working though, amirite?

----------


## suntan

> The report says that Belmahdi told a Jewish employee that a training session she was attending was a "concentration camp." It says Belmahdi commented on a staff member's weight by saying "she must have eaten too many cupcakes again." She also introduced a team member as "their terrorist colleague," the report says.



I mean that's bad, but I laughed.

----------


## DonJuan

:ROFL!:  :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:

----------


## bjstare

> I mean that's bad, but I laughed.



My god, that's funny. I wish I worked with someone like that.

----------


## bjstare

When Kijiji sellers don't reply to messages/leave you on read.

It takes 10sec or less to fire off some type of reply. Just let me know if you still have the thing or not, and when I can come see it.

----------


## Disoblige

Saltlik Calgary.
That place sucks ass. Don't eat there.

The chef does not know WTF a medium-rare steak is. Servers and front end staff are good though.

----------


## killramos

That place has been limping along for a decade.

----------


## ercchry

Steakhouses typically suck… big premium to pay for someone to bring you a hunk of meat

----------


## gmc72

Getting called into a meeting at 11:30am and it lasting 2 hours. No one else in the meeting cares because they are all in Toronto and think everyone has lunch at their noon!!

----------


## schurchill39

> Getting called into a meeting at 11:30am and it lasting 2 hours. No one else in the meeting cares because they are all in Toronto and think everyone has lunch at their noon!!



When I was dealing with Quebec and Ontario assets I was always mindful of what time it was there and wouldn't schedule meetings during their lunch or mine. It cut down on windows but no one wants to be that asshole responsible for the lunch time meeting.

----------


## vengie

> Sky360 Calgary.
> That place sucks ass. Don't eat there.



Fixt.

Went there for the first time in a decade the other day...  :Barf:

----------


## Disoblige

Ya I only went there because it was a business lunch. Even though they comped it, was not worth my time.

I'd go to The Guild anyday.

----------


## suntan

I've gone there but never had steak.

----------


## ercchry

People have to just stop saying “I had a great steak at the Calgary tower” without specifying the *base* of the tower  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

I debated whether this should or shouldnt be a pet peeve. But Ive decided its throughly in should be territory.

Man. BMW can be retards sometimes.

Apparently my X5 has decided it only tolerates BMWs windshield washer fluid. Any other fluid, even ones that meet their specs, the light stays on. And wont let me spray the rear window when the light is on. I have tried many ( not the obvious low hanging fruit like no rain X/silicone, Ive literally tried 4-5 kinds of normal washer fluid ).

BMW also wont sell me their fluid.

So now every time I need washer fluid. I need to take my car to the dealer. Where they at least are good about filling it for free.

----------


## ercchry

You must subscribe to the premium subscription for filling your own washer fluid

----------


## max_boost

lol wut

----------


## killramos

I should really just buy a new one every time the fluid runs out

----------


## ercchry

You can buy the concentrate online… but then you also need distilled water

----------


## killramos

The purple bmw concentrate for cold climates is difficult to find from the 15 minutes I spent looking for it this afternoon.

I honestly felt bad for the tech I was working with, such a stupid problem.

----------


## suntan

Is there BMW duct tape to cover the light?

----------


## killramos

> Is there BMW duct tape to cover the light?



If only it was just a light. The system tries to be clever and won’t let me clear the rear window when the light is on.

----------


## ercchry

> If only it was just a light. The system tries to be clever and won’t let me clear the rear window when the light is on.



I bet you can program that out

----------


## Strider

> I should really just buy a new one every time the fluid runs out



If Shak can do it, you can too

----------


## Swank

My driver's assistant probably has to deal with issues like this.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

They make many beautiful machines, but the run-flat tire nonsense, the "no block heater" retardation and the "ernly err wersher flerid" fucking bertStare.jpg are 3 things that will keep me out of thier ownership circle, forever.

If you want a #beyond.ca connection to the purest used i8 in the country, I can hook you up. Another beautiful machine.

----------


## sabad66

When the wind blows a shit ton of poplar leaves from the park at the end of the street into the cul de sac where you live. I don’t even have a tree in my front yard but somehow I have the most leaves on my lawn to rake up now. God I hate the wind.

----------


## SKR

I don't know why, but it seems increasingly common for people to refer to their baby as babe, and calling them babe like it's their name. If this is a trend, I don't care for it.

Although I'd rather hear someone talk about their new babe all day than someone calling kids fuck trophies or crotch fruit or whatever else they call them. If that's you, know that you're a worse person than someone who says "I'm taking babe for a walk." That person is better than you, and you need to sit down and take a real long look at the choices you're making. Because that person is awful, and you'd have to improve from where you are now to be called awful.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Today is the first time I've heard the terms "crotch fruit" and "fuck trophy" and I'm not the better for it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Like

----------


## Tik-Tok

Halloween is over according to bigbox stores. Decorations are put away and xmas trees are out.

----------


## 89coupe

Studded winter tires in the city.

----------


## schurchill39

> I don't know why, but it seems increasingly common for people to refer to their baby as babe, and calling them babe like it's their name. If this is a trend, I don't care for it.
> 
> Although I'd rather hear someone talk about their new babe all day than someone calling kids fuck trophies or crotch fruit or whatever else they call them. If that's you, know that you're a worse person than someone who says "I'm taking babe for a walk." That person is better than you, and you need to sit down and take a real long look at the choices you're making. Because that person is awful, and you'd have to improve from where you are now to be called awful.



I took my kid skating this weekend and this douche bag and his pet sperm were kept buzzing my 4 year old as he was practicing not falling on his face.

----------


## killramos

> Studded winter tires in the city.



This is a weird hill to die on (probably because you didn’t have studded tires)

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> This is a weird hill to die on (probably because you didnt have studded tires)



Hey now! There are no hills in Aspen.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Everything is downhill from aspen.

----------


## Tik-Tok

When you your driver thinks he sees an open stall in a crowded parking lot, and guns it over there, but it's occupied by a fucking motorcycle.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When all your buddies have strong opinions on brands and techniques for bathroom rennovation products but you jist sit there like this.

Waiting for the conversation to turn back to alcohol.

----------


## Disoblige

> Everything is downhill from aspen.



How do you go home?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> How do you go home?



_Why would anyone leave?_

----------


## ExtraSlow

> _Why would anyone leave?_



That

----------


## suntan

> How do you go home?



Amazingly, it's also all downhill to aspen.

----------


## Disoblige

I thought all folks in Aspen have drivers.
So if you drive and live in Aspen, you're the help.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I thought all folks in Aspen have drivers.
> So if you drive and live in Aspen, you're the help.



Drivers are for _closers_, Marge.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Studded winter tires in the city.



Not a pet peeve for me personally but I do agree, I won’t run studded tires again on my vehicles. 

It does make you wonder, a 600hp sedan and a 700hp SUV don’t feel that studs are necessary in the city, maybe we’re just better drivers then everyone else….

https://imgur.com/a/nYrrLhZ

(I don’t know how to imbed this vid)

----------


## Tik-Tok

Nobody NEEDS winter tires, nobody needs a microwave either. It helps though.

----------


## vengie

TIL lots of HP means better braking on ice. 

Makes sense really.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> TIL lots of HP means better braking on ice. 
> 
> Makes sense really.



Yeah……….. That’s what I was implying…….

Nailed it!

----------


## vengie

I tend to nail most things.

----------


## Buster

> Nobody NEEDS winter tires, nobody needs a microwave either. It helps though.



 
@89coupe
 needs a microwave. For his pizza.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> imbed



embed

----------


## 90_Shelby

> embed



imbed is not incorrect.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Embalming fluid?
Lea & Perrins?

----------


## ExtraSlow

When the shawgo free WiFi hotspot at your kids appointment office is fucked and you can't connect laptop to internet.

----------


## schurchill39

> When the shawgo free WiFi hotspot at your kids appointment office is fucked and you can't connect laptop to internet.



I thought you didn't internet?

----------


## killramos

At least we can confirm he doesn’t have a real cell phone provider

----------


## flipstah

> When Kijiji sellers don't reply to messages/leave you on read.
> 
> It takes 10sec or less to fire off some type of reply. Just let me know if you still have the thing or not, and when I can come see it.



Bwhahahah I gotta show you this delicious convo I had

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

The guy (women don't do this) who yells some comment along the lines of "a little early for beer, eh!!?" every every _every_ time he hears the sound of an aluminum can opening at work.

You are less funny than Martin Lawrence and Martin Lawrence is less funny than a puppy with flesh-eating disease.

----------


## Tik-Tok

"It's five o'clock somewhere!" hawhawhawhawhaw - Another guy in the office upon hearing the first one.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> The guy (women don't do this) who yells some comment along the lines of "a little early for beer, eh!!?" every every _every_ time he hears the sound of an aluminum can opening at work.
> 
> You are less funny than Martin Lawrence and Martin Lawrence is less funny than a puppy with flesh-eating disease.



I see you've met our controller.

----------


## Strider

> The guy (women don't do this) who yells some comment along the lines of "a little early for beer, eh!!?" every every _every_ time he hears the sound of an aluminum can opening at work.
> 
> You are less funny than Martin Lawrence and Martin Lawrence is less funny than a puppy with flesh-eating disease.



How disrespectful of them to have a pop without asking first.

----------


## SKR

> The guy (women don't do this) who yells some comment along the lines of "a little early for beer, eh!!?" every every _every_ time he hears the sound of an aluminum can opening at work.
> 
> You are less funny than Martin Lawrence and Martin Lawrence is less funny than a puppy with flesh-eating disease.



"Working hard, or hardly working?"

I don't know. Leave me alone.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> "Working hard, or hardly working?"
> 
> I don't know. Leave me alone.



"How's it going?"

"Just living the dream". Your dream is to be working in a shitty office at the age of 50 doing the same shit for not enough money? Get better dreams.

----------


## killramos

I get the sense you don’t understand sarcasm

----------


## JRSC00LUDE



----------


## suntan

> "How's it going?"
> 
> "Just living the dream". Your dream is to be working in a shitty office at the age of 50 doing the same shit for not enough money? Get better dreams.



Someone’s got a case of the Mondays!

----------


## ExtraSlow

I believe you'd get your ass kicked for saying something like that.

----------


## suntan

Damn usually I have to pay extra for that.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Someone’s got a case of the Mondays!



I love hearing that one because it's always used extremely sarcastically and puts a smile on my face thinking of the movie.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> I believe you'd get your ass kicked for saying something like that.

----------


## flipstah

> "How's it going?"
> 
> "Just living the dream". Your dream is to be working in a shitty office at the age of 50 doing the same shit for not enough money? Get better dreams.



Someone is just bitter.

----------


## ercchry

Can tell who’s in a “people” role and who is in a “technical” role around here  :ROFL!: 

Fucking small talk, am I right?!

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I just wanted to know how things actually were! They'd be stressed AF, and still answer "Just living the dream".

----------


## killramos

With a little bit of applied EQ, the answer would be obvious.

Telling you to fuck off is less office appropriate

----------


## FraserB

> With a little bit of applied EQ, the answer would be obvious.
> 
> Telling you to fuck off is less office appropriate



Teams needs to add a status that just says that

----------


## schurchill39

I'm a big "living the dream" guy. Thats going to be my answer 9/10 times when asked how things are going.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Fucking windows updates. Fired up a laptop that has been inactive for about 18 months. took over an hour before it would do anything, and even after that, it's got dozens of updates that would like to be installed happening in the background. Wish there was a way to just set it up to do everything overnight without intervention, and many repeated logins.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

And now for something completely different...

WtF is this? Why do I have it and why am I so certain that one day it will be _incredibly_ handy, thus preventing me from throwing it out!??!


And now for something completely different...





> Fucking windows updates. Fired up a laptop that has been inactive for about 18 months. took over an hour before it would do anything, and even after that, it's got dozens of updates that would like to be installed happening in the background. Wish there was a way to just set it up to do everything overnight without intervention, and many repeated logins.



Yes!
If computers were sold promising limited updates and actual control over when those updates happened, I'd buy that computer long before a different brand.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Updates every 6 months, and that update could happen with a single click of the mouse as you are finishing work for the day, and be completly, utterly finished before you start work the next morning.

----------


## lilmira

Oh my back! I thought snow is supposed to be slippery.

----------


## killramos

FS Ariens Classic 24 Snowblower

----------


## flipstah

> Teams needs to add a status that just says that



“Focusing”

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> And now for something completely different...
> 
> WtF is this? Why do I have it and why am I so certain that one day it will be _incredibly_ handy, thus preventing me from throwing it out!??!



Looks like butyl seal tape.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Looks like butyl seal tape.



Nah, black licorice fruit-by-the-foot.

----------


## bjstare

> FS Ariens Classic 24 Snowblower



I wouldn’t sell mine for 3x what it’s worth today.

----------


## killramos

> I wouldn’t sell mine for 3x what it’s worth today.



ironically I didn’t even use it today. Just shoveled

My new place has nowhere near the frontage of my old place on the corner lot.

Debating keeping it to clear out my alley though because there is a pretty treacherous hill into my garage that is going to be some work to keep clear. Thinking I should get it paved so I can scrape it clean.

----------


## sabad66

When you swap your winters on and after you’re done, realize one has a slow leak.

----------


## arcticcat522

The cost to get a rear lane paved in the city is atrocious. Started the pro ess this summer. Got busy and let it experience with out following through. Doube I could have got enough people to pay up anyways...

----------


## Tik-Tok

> The cost to get a rear lane paved in the city is atrocious. Started the pro ess this summer. Got busy and let it experience with out following through. Doube I could have got enough people to pay up anyways...



What's the price per meter for property frontage these days?

----------


## ercchry

> Nah, black licorice fruit-by-the-foot.



Whatever it is, the adhesive has the holding power of a fridge magnet

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Looks like butyl seal tape.



Like!
I think that's quite likely

----------


## arcticcat522

> What's the price per meter for property frontage these days?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Video replays in sports...
It's pretty much as exhilarating as your GF saying "is it in?" No one wants that, so let's get the fuck rid of it.

----------


## Disoblige

> Video replays in sports...
> It's pretty much as exhilarating as your GF saying "is it in?" No one wants that, so let's get the fuck rid of it.



No way man. Replays ftw.

----------


## SKR

> Video replays in sports...
> It's pretty much as exhilarating as your GF saying "is it in?" No one wants that, so let's get the fuck rid of it.



Analysis in sports.

"You know, what the Flames need to do is score more goals." Go tell the coach that. There's fuck all I can do about it sitting on my couch. I don't know how people can watch televised sports live and sit through that shit.

Edit: Speaking of sports, MotoGP announcers are bad for this, "if the race ended now, this is what the championship points would look like". Settle down guy, it's lap 2. I'm not looking up the rules at 5:30am, but I'm pretty sure it's not declared a race until it reaches 2/3 distance. "If the race ended now" isn't a thing until that point.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Trying to find an alarm clock that has an easy to shut off alarm button (for a kid). Why do they bury the button at the back with 3-6 other buttons the exact same shape and size? Give me two buttons on top. One for snooze, one for alarm-off.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Alarm clocks are the least user-friendly devices. They are universally awful and confusing and different from each other. 
If I'm travelling, I jist unplug the alarm clock, been woken up too many times...

----------


## SKR

> Trying to find an alarm clock that has an easy to shut off alarm button (for a kid). Why do they bury the button at the back with 3-6 other buttons the exact same shape and size? Give me two buttons on top. One for snooze, one for alarm-off.



This is the best alarm clock.

----------


## vengie

I was just woken up by an alarm clock in my hotel in GP. 

I was so delirious I thought there was a fire alarm... Proceeded to run into the hall to silence only to realize it was some asshole who set the alarm for 5am.

----------


## Brent.ff

Teams cold-calls without a 'got a sec' message before hand... 200% as bad as the office pop-in.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I was just woken up by an alarm clock in my hotel in GP. 
> 
> I was so delirious I thought there was a fire alarm... Proceeded to run into the hall to silence only to realize it was some asshole who set the alarm for 5am.



This fills me with joy. I am sorry.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> This fills me with joy. I am sorry.



I am also that kind of sorry... It's like spitting your gum out in a crosswalk because you can be certain someone will step in it. iYKYK.
/Sociopath

----------


## zechs

> Analysis in sports..



One of my favourite comics of all time:



Lower league/less than professional analysis is even worse, because people get agitated when the only analysis required is "git gud scrub".

----------


## bjstare

> Teams cold-calls without a 'got a sec' message before hand... 200% as bad as the office pop-in.



Just ignore them, or type a quick “I’m in the middle of something, I’ll call back when I’m done”  :dunno:  I think you’re in the wrong thread haha.

----------


## flipstah

Pen clickers

----------


## schurchill39

People who call themselves your kids aunt/uncle/grandma/grandpa when they have absolutely zero relation to you at all. Or parents who tell their kids people not related to them are their aunt/uncle/grandma/grandpa. Its fucking dumb and I hope anyone who does this stubs there toe so badly they think its broken.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> People who call themselves your kids aunt/uncle/grandma/grandpa when they have absolutely zero relation to you at all. Or parents who tell their kids people not related to them are their aunt/uncle/grandma/grandpa. Its fucking dumb and I hope anyone who does this stubs there toe so badly they think its broken.



Wrong thread

----------


## ExtraSlow

When your click and collect order substitutes ground coffee for the coffee beans you wanted. Fucks sakes.

----------


## killramos

I would have guessed you were too much of a coffee nerd for superstore.

----------


## schurchill39

> Wrong thread



Fuck you, uncle Tik-Tok

----------


## SKR

There was some guy at work running a machine all over some piece of equipment the other day. I asked him what he was doing, and he said an ultrasound. I so very fuckin nearly asked if it was a boy or a girl, and I think the only thing that stopped me is you can't talk and throw up at the same time. I can't believe that for a split second I thought that would be a funny thing to say.

----------


## vengie

Why do you hate comedy?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I would have guessed you were too much of a coffee nerd for superstore.



I'm a cheap bean guy. But fresh ground for each cup. That's the biggest improvement I've ever found for home coffee.

----------


## killramos

Cool. I have been buying direct from rosso lately and they deliver to my door for free. Plus lots of coupon codes in their emails.

Cheap.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> There was some guy at work running a machine all over some piece of equipment the other day. I asked him what he was doing, and he said an ultrasound. I so very fuckin nearly asked if it was a boy or a girl, and I think the only thing that stopped me is you can't talk and throw up at the same time. I can't believe that for a split second I thought that would be a funny thing to say.



That would've actually been funny, but the real gold was tying a cancerous growth into it.
It was right there.

----------


## SKR

> That would've actually been funny, but the real gold was tying a cancerous growth into it.
> It was right there.



I should have asked him why not a barelysound.

----------


## AndyL

*grumble*

Totally first world problems. 

But logitech "customer service" is peeving me this week. 

So you're going to charge me extra to have a not all black mouse. But then the scroll wheel fucks up; and you're only willing/able to send me an all black mouse to replace it? Yet your own amazon web store has the 3 color variants in stock for sale... But somehow for warranty - I get to choose black, or the "new" model (which has a shitty switch feel).

Remember when they'd just send you a replacement scroll wheel and instructions? Why's this so hard.

----------


## zechs

Buy a new one, send back the broken one?

Kinda questionable ethically, but screw big corp amirite?

----------


## Swank

This reminds me of how much it peeves me off to hear someone use their scroll wheel for more than 30 seconds straight. Grab the scroll bar or take a course on using the Page Up, Page Down, Home, and End keys.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The fact that it's a right click to get spelling suggestions in MS word, but if yuo are using MS word ONLINE, it's a left click for that same spelling suggestion.

----------


## SKR

> The fact that it's a right click to get spelling suggestions in MS word, but if yuo are using MS word ONLINE, it's a left click for that same spelling suggestion.



MS Word online can go fuck it's whole self.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> MS Word online can go fuck it's whole self.



*Insert red squiggly line under your _it's_...

----------


## SKR

> *Insert red squiggly line under your _it's_...



I can go fuck m'y whole self.

I can't believe I did that.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When you make a joke and nobody gets it.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> When you make a joke and nobody gets it.



True, but like in the sales biz, "he who hears the word 'no' the most times is the same guy that hears 'yes' the most times". So you gotta keep on swinging.

That why I used to post-up right outside the women's washroom at the bar because over the course of the night _every_ woman is going to have to walk by me and tolerate my incessant pick-up lines. Eventually, I always got to slay some dirty box.

----------


## max_boost

> True, but like in the sales biz, "he who hears the word 'no' the most times is the same guy that hears 'yes' the most times". So you gotta keep on swinging.
> 
> That why I used to post-up right outside the women's washroom at the bar because over the course of the night _every_ woman is going to have to walk by me and tolerate my incessant pick-up lines. Eventually, I always got to slay some dirty box.



fascinating

----------


## ExtraSlow

You can skip a step and just aim for the ugly ones to start. #lifehacks.

----------


## max_boost

> You can skip a step and just aim for the ugly ones to start. #lifehacks.



they be cheaper too. or wait, is this free if you have game? lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

Don't pay to have sex with ugly women. at least no more than a few drinks.

----------


## SKR

> When you make a joke and nobody gets it.



I think you're adorbs.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> That why I used to post-up right outside the women's washroom at the bar because over the course of the night _every_ woman is going to have to walk by me and tolerate my incessant pick-up lines. Eventually, I always got to slay some dirty box.



Too funny, this was our exact strategy back in the day (20 years ago), with the same outcome as well.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> When you make a joke and nobody gets it.



Hey man, leave your parents out of this.

----------


## Tik-Tok

City workers who plow 3' from the curb and say "good enough".

----------


## killramos

> City workers who plow 3' from the curb and say "good enough".



Even worse is all these stupid concrete "traffic calming" fuckers the city sticks on corners downtown, completely oblivious to the fact that when it snows the narrowing effect is massively compounded.

----------


## 03ozwhip

For sale ads...."for sale not on sale" fuck off idiot.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When the hockey play by play dude rolls the rrrrrs in Kadri. Like I don't give a fuck how they say that shit in Mississauga, you are in Canada now, we flatten that name right out.

----------


## schurchill39

> When the hockey play by play dude rolls the rrrrrs in Kadri. Like I don't give a fuck how they say that shit in Mississauga, you are in Canada now, we flatten that name right out.



The way he pronounces Kadri is infuriating. Its right up there with the sound of Cassie Campbells voice. I was wondering why we have to tolerate this Edmonton homer but I guess Rick Ball suffered from a pulmonary embolism and is still recovering. https://www.sportsnet.ca/nhl/article...for-every-day/

----------


## gmc72

> When the hockey play by play dude rolls the rrrrrs in Kadri. Like I don't give a fuck how they say that shit in Mississauga, you are in Canada now, we flatten that name right out.



And he only started saying it that way the past 2 games. That's the real annoying part, aside from his obvious bias against the Flames.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I didn't mind the dude when I occasionally saw him on that communist network, because I expected that kind of behaviour on the communist network, but I really thought sportsnet had higher standards.
Also, there is no flames player named Uber-dough. Fuck right off with that.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Too funny, this was our exact strategy back in the day (20 years ago), with the same outcome as well.



I was joking. But...
The guy that I _did_ get to see doing this was the same dude who I'm pretty sure wanted to invade my butthole that other time I mentioned (shit, maybe it was the same night). You know, my sexual assaulter?

*off to my sAfEsPaCe...

----------


## G-ZUS

> When the hockey play by play dude rolls the rrrrrs in Kadri. Like I don't give a fuck how they say that shit in Mississauga, you are in Canada now, we flatten that name right out.



can't stand this moron pronouncing my last name like that

----------


## schurchill39

> I didn't mind the dude when I occasionally saw him on that communist network, because I expected that kind of behaviour on the communist network, but I really thought sportsnet had higher standards.
> Also, there is no flames player named Uber-dough. Fuck right off with that.



_You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Art Room Andy again_

----------


## 03ozwhip

Sitting at the dentist for a consultation for 10 and, being 15 minutes early and told I won't be seen til at least 1045.

Oh and also people who say " have a blessed day" on social media. Fuck I hate social media.

----------


## G-ZUS

> Sitting at the dentist for a consultation for 10 and, being 15 minutes early and told I won't be seen til at least 1045.
> 
> Oh and also people who say " have a blessed day" on social media. Fuck I hate social media.



What's annoying if you're late or miss an appointment they charge you for it. But the other way is fine.

----------


## Hallowed_point

Traffic light has just turned yellow. Driver in front of you brakes hard and then floors it a split second later to make it through. We both could've made it. I've been seeing this a lot more frequently. 

The increasing use of the "chef's kiss" phrase. Even better when they do the hand motion to accompany it.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Are you guys complaining about Harnarayan Singh?
Fuck you - he's one of the best! And he's definitely a Calgary-Homer which was fairly clear when he was broadcasting more Oilers games before they got Jack Michaels. 

When Jim Hughson "PAVEL BOO-RAY - THE RUSSIAN ROCKET!!1!!) is considered a HoF broadcaster, I don't think you realize how lucky you are to have Singh.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> What's annoying if you're late or miss an appointment they charge you for it. But the other way is fine.



I'm at the point where I'm gonna leave.

----------


## JfuckinC

> Traffic light has just turned yellow. Driver in front of you brakes hard and then floors it a split second later to make it through. We both could've made it. I've been seeing this a lot more frequently.




This actually makes me wanna ram into people haha i hate it. Or just people that drive slow. fuck you.

----------


## sabad66

The way my wife loads the dishwasher front to back instead of back to front.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Uppercut

----------


## suntan

> The way my wife loads the dishwasher front to back instead of back to front.



Just carrying over TP habits.

----------


## littledan

> The way my wife loads the dishwasher front to back instead of back to front.



My mother in law loads bowls nested within one another. Somehow her miele dishwasher cleans that shit. But when it happens at my house with our whirlpool, its fully fucked

----------


## JfuckinC

> My mother in law loads bowls nested within one another. Somehow her miele dishwasher cleans that shit. But when it happens at my house with our whirlpool, its fully fucked



i load mine nested at work and home and they're always clean

----------


## Buster

> Just carrying over TP habits.



I was going to go with a yeast infection angle on this one myself.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> My mother in law loads bowls nested within one another. Somehow her miele dishwasher cleans that shit. But when it happens at my house with our whirlpool, its fully fucked



Whirlpool?! You missed Beyond 101 - Don't be poor.

----------


## suntan

I didn't realize Whirlpool was a low-end brand until I went fridge shopping last week.

----------


## littledan

> Whirlpool?! You missed Beyond 101 - Don't be poor.



Can confirm. Blew through our appliance budget after choosing stove and w/d alone. Dishwasher I asked what the cheapest one was, then asked what the second cheapest one was. Splurged on the second cheapest. Lucky for me, miele has introduced a new poverty line. going to heloc that shit.

----------


## suntan

> I was going to go with a yeast infection angle on this one myself.



But your wife loves it when I lick her anus and then her clit.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Butt your wife?

----------


## Swank

> The way my wife loads the dishwasher...



I rage quit right there.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Unfortunately, I just saw a picture of "Lizzo" for the first time in a couple years. I knew she was a fat skank before but it looks like she may have packed on about another 70 pounds. 
Holy fuck, she's so bRaVe!

----------


## ExtraSlow

The number of different ways to spell Mohammad. I have been writing proposals for the Middle East, and wow is it confusing! Don't you dare call Mohammad Mohamed! It's as big of a faux-pas as fucking the wrong goat over there.

Well fuck em all, if they gave a shit even a little over the last two decades, they could have thier own equipment supply companies, but they didn't and here we are. 

Anyway, enjoy the proposals Mohammad, Mohammed, Mohimmud and the rest of ya.

----------


## Buster

Draw a picture of Mohammed and send it over to them. I heard that works.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'll be sure to make it funny, so they know I'm a funny guy.

----------


## JfuckinC

They probably hate remembering which Steven Stephen or Stephon they need to reply to. Stupid fuckin whiteys.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> They probably hate remembering which Steven Stephen or Stephon they need to reply to. Stupid fuckin whiteys.



Mike, Steve, Chris and all WhiteDevil variants thereof.
*Except anyone who tries to use a "y" in those names. Fuck them and their pseudo-prõnøuns.

----------


## killramos

Settle down PenysMyghtyer

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Stêphåne

----------


## bjstare

Man, old SNL was so much better. The current SNL cast is awful for the most part.

----------


## Buster

helping my dad install a printer from another country over the phone.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Bagpipes.

----------


## Buster

> Bagpipes.



correct

----------


## SKR

> helping my dad install a printer from another country over the phone.



I thought all printers were from another country. Do we have a printer factory in Canada?

----------


## Disoblige

> I thought all printers were from another country. Do we have a printer factory in Canada?



You misunderstood. Buster is in Zimbabwe right now.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Lack of flags at half mast on November 11th.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Lack of flags at half mast on November 11th.



Also, people attending Remembrance Day ceremonies who continue their conversations during the minute of silence.

If you don't want to honour our veterans, that's fine, personal choice. Why are you attending the ceremony then?

----------


## vengie

> Lack of flags at half mast on November 11th.



Sadly most people don't have a clue or care about Remembrance Day.
Hell our own Primeminister chose to forego attending Remembrance Day celebrations and is instead heading to a summit in Cambodia.


Also fitting your post was 11:11 on 11.11. Love it.

----------


## killramos

Tom Brady’s career as a wide receiver…

----------


## suntan

> helping my dad install a printer from another country over the phone.



Mods please move to "Excruciating pain" thread.

----------


## max_boost

> Tom Bradys career as a wide receiver



Good thing he fell and got in the way or easy pick 6 lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

When you are asked to lie at work. Fucking hate that.

----------


## suntan

> When you are asked to lie at work. Fucking hate that.



If you believe in the infinite worlds theory, there's another version of you that told the truth. So take solace in that.

----------


## SKR

> When you are asked to lie at work. Fucking hate that.



You could have never been a mud man. You don't wait until you're asked. You volunteer.

----------


## brucebanner

Sports that don't start on time. Basketball is horrendous for this.

----------


## killramos

> Basketball is horrendous



Fully agree

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Fully agree



Extra agree with one limb covered in a mysterious white, mismatched fabric.

----------


## bjstare

Yes. Also basketball >>> soccer.

----------


## killramos

That’s not saying much

----------


## brucebanner

:ROFL!: 

Don't detract from my peeve.

----------


## sabad66

Wife not evenly consuming the quality streets. I feel like it’s only fair to eat some of the abundant and less-desirable orange wrapper ones (toffee dollars and long chocolate toffees), but she ends up eating only the good ones. So by the time the box is 1/4 remaining, all that’s left are the shitty ones that inevitably sit in our pantry til after Christmas.

----------


## suntan

Quality Street is terrible.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Wife not evenly consuming the quality streets. I feel like it’s only fair to eat some of the abundant and less-desirable orange wrapper ones (toffee dollars and long chocolate toffees), but she ends up eating only the good ones. So by the time the box is 1/4 remaining, all that’s left are the shitty ones that inevitably sit in our pantry til after Christmas.



Fucking divorce.

----------


## Buster

> Wife not evenly consuming the quality streets. I feel like it’s only fair to eat some of the abundant and less-desirable orange wrapper ones (toffee dollars and long chocolate toffees), but she ends up eating only the good ones. So by the time the box is 1/4 remaining, all that’s left are the shitty ones that inevitably sit in our pantry til after Christmas.



if your wife is eating 3/4 of a box of chocolates, I submit that you have bigger problems.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Wife not evenly consuming the quality streets. I feel like it’s only fair to eat some of the abundant and less-desirable orange wrapper ones (toffee dollars and long chocolate toffees), but she ends up eating only the good ones. So by the time the box is 1/4 remaining, all that’s left are the shitty ones that inevitably sit in our pantry til after Christmas.



There's a Bowflex M3 elliptical trainer for sale in the marketplace, might make a good Christmas gift.

----------


## killramos

:ROFL!:

----------


## brucebanner

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to JRSC00LUDE again.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Premium chocolates can suck, too.
I can still taste the enormous, grotesque piece of raw ginger, thinly veiled in Purdy's milk chocolate that I accidentally bit into and threw up... From 2015.

----------


## suntan

Sorry what was your experience with premium chocolate?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

1. People who use that notification thing on Teams so they can call you the nano-instant you hang up from the previous caller.

2. That the already stupid "_Mo_vember" commercials felt the need to stick a tranny in their ads bEcUz wE'rE sO iNcLuSiVe... Even though it's exclusive, by its core definition.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Anyone who participates in "Movember".

----------


## Buster

November

----------


## vengie

Winter

----------


## DonJuan

> 1. People who use that notification thing on Teams so they can call you the nano-instant you hang up from the previous caller.



I feel like setting your default setting to DND instead of Available is a thing... it should be a thing.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Beyond doesn't have an "ignore thread" option like we have "ignore member", so I don't have to see certain threads ever again.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Beyond doesn't have an "ignore thread" option like we have "ignore member", so I don't have to see certain threads ever again.



An improved solution would be "If you're red, you can't start a thread."

----------


## Buster

The guy in front of me on the plane is so fat his seat is reclined without being in the recline setting.

----------


## killramos

Sitting in front of you?

You know the answer to this problem

----------


## riander5

> Wife not evenly consuming the quality streets. I feel like its only fair to eat some of the abundant and less-desirable orange wrapper ones (toffee dollars and long chocolate toffees), but she ends up eating only the good ones. So by the time the box is 1/4 remaining, all thats left are the shitty ones that inevitably sit in our pantry til after Christmas.



Are they the strawberry and orange filled ones? bring them to me

----------


## ExtraSlow

Pics of wife to be certain of the correct response.

----------


## suntan

She probably wouldn't be wallowing in low quality chocolate if he was sagood69.

----------


## sabad66

Lol wow didn’t expect that peeve to turn into “your wife is fat” jokes. But for the record we go through the pack over like 2 weeks. We’ll eat 2-3 a day, but I’ve been known to crush 15 in one sitting when I get stoned lol. 

As for pics, I’ll show you mine if you show me yours?

Also what kind of monster doesn’t like quality street? It’s the best mid range assorted chocolate brand and I’m willing to die on this hill.

- - - Updated - - -




> Are they the strawberry and orange filled ones? bring them to me



Nah those are part of the good ones. It’s the toffee rounds and the long rectangle chocolate dipped toffees that suck.

----------


## schurchill39

> Nah those are part of the good ones. It’s the toffee rounds and the long rectangle chocolate dipped toffees that suck.



I know this is just your opinions, and opinions aren't supposed to be wrong, but you're wrong.

----------


## Buster

> Sitting in front of you?
> 
> You know the answer to this problem



I had to book last minute.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I had to book last minute.



Doesn't matter. Stop being poor.

----------


## bjstare

I thought you said stop being poor? Rich people don't crumple themselves into a tiny Citation. That thing is a flying shoebox.

----------


## killramos

Yea. I mean who only has 5 people in their entourage.

----------


## suntan

Emergency phone notice.

----------


## schurchill39

Fucking emergency alert tests.

EDIT:



> Emergency phone notice.



I change mine to "guys that beat me to the punch."

----------


## ExtraSlow

So glad my alerts are silent.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> So glad my alerts are silent.



You don't shave your ass hair?!
Oh, wait - you said _alerts_... Never mind.

----------


## Disoblige

When people pause and say "good question" constantly when they obviously have no fuckin' clue what you are asking them but too scared to ask.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

YouTube algorithm just taking a huge dump in the past few days. French language reviews of shit video games like Minecraft and fucking Pokemon?¿!¡?!? FIFA page showing horse shit from some opening ceremonies!??! Horrible pop shit that has something like 800k views from <24hr ago?!?
Get the fuck outta here! I've never felt so confident pressing the "DON'T RECOMMEND THIS CHANNEL" button over and over again trying to purge this nonsense away from my eyes before I accidentally see it.
Fuck!!

----------


## Tik-Tok

Lol. I have a paid subscription for work, and only look at work related videos with it. The shit they try pushing or suggesting for me to watch makes zero sense. 

I think the algorithm is just the same as throwing paid-for shit at a wall and hoping something will stick.

----------


## nismodrifter

Xmas inflatable decorations and those who choose to think more = better.

----------


## JfuckinC

> Xmas inflatable decorations and those who choose to think more = better.



its for the kids Scrooge!! (I dont have any lol)

My 2 year old is losing her shit over all the lights and decorations haha

----------


## nismodrifter

Yeah I have 2.5 year old boy, he loves seeing the lights. I'll try and get ours up this weekend, have him help a bit.

----------


## Buster

soccer. 

People really need to stop pretending this un-watcheable trash is entertainment.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> soccer. 
> 
> People really need to stop pretending this un-watcheable trash is entertainment.



Like. What garbage.

----------


## Buster



----------


## ExtraSlow

Soccer doesn't even register high enough on my list to have it as a peeve.

----------


## suntan

There are people voluntarily watching soccer downtown.

----------


## Buster

> Soccer doesn't even register high enough on my list to have it as a peeve.



you are wise beyond your years.

Something that is popular simply because of a low barrier-to-entry for poor people is anathema to me.

----------


## max_boost

Soccer is good stuff!

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> soccer. 
> 
> People really need to stop pretending this un-watcheable trash is entertainment.



A coworker of my GF took 3 WEEKS OFF to stay home and watch that sissy fest.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Dude has enough vacation time to stay home to watch TV for three weeks? Hard to say he's not winning there.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Obligatory Simpsons quote

----------


## bjstare

> soccer. 
> 
> People really need to stop pretending this un-watcheable trash is entertainment.





edit: jesus christ how does a person make an image smaller on here?

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Dude has enough vacation time to stay home to watch TV for three weeks? Hard to say he's not winning there.



That's not pretend that 3 weeks vacation is something special.

----------


## ercchry

> That's not pretend that 3 weeks vacation is something special.



Yeah, sounds disposable if he can take them all at once

----------


## 03ozwhip

> A coworker of my GF took 3 WEEKS OFF to stay home and watch that sissy fest.



Sounds to me like he wears short pants, a man bun and a women's headband. Sweet ankles bro.

----------


## suntan

No duck fat anywhere. fuck this gay earth.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> No duck fat anywhere. fuck this gay earth.



Have you tried Sweetwood Seasonings in Okotoks?
I got a spray can of it from there last year.

----------


## ercchry

Bite in inglewood usually has a cooler full

----------


## suntan

> Have you tried Sweetwood Seasonings in Okotoks?
> I got a spray can of it from there last year.



Thanks will check.

Bite's all out apparently.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> Sounds to me like he wears short pants, a man bun and a women's headband. Sweet ankles bro.



Sounds like you need to complete your corporate Diversity & Inclusion training, bro! Check your #bias!

Edit: now please excuse me, I have to go create a LinkedIn post about how I corrected your hate speech and made the workplace a safer, more inclusive space.

----------


## dirtsniffer

what happened to cjblair?

----------


## suntan

Called Bite, apparently they have no duck fat because they're closing in one week and turning into a Lina's.

----------


## ercchry

> Called Bite, apparently they have no duck fat because they're closing in one week and turning into a Lina's.



Hrm, torn on that one… probably an overall positive though. They did have some niche items though that are hard to find, damn…

- - - Updated - - -




> what happened to cjblair?



Rebranding, he is now more edgy

----------


## ExtraSlow

> rebranding, he is now into edging



ftfy

----------


## CarlLester

> No duck fat anywhere. fuck this gay earth.



Barbecues Galore has the spray

----------


## suntan

> Barbecues Galore has the spray



Nice, thanks! Now to find a tub.

----------


## JfuckinC

People that take forever to pull in when you give them space, because they think 12’ is your bumper on their bumper…

And this:

----------


## jutes

Who the hell takes their infant kids, or any kids for that matter before they are old enough to walk, on trips to mexico? You spend thousands of dollars to bring your two little noisy monsters on a 5 hour flight, how is that relaxing. Trust me, they won't remember shit and you are just making everyone else's flight and start/end of their vacation that much more miserable. At least adult-only resorts FTW, fuck those kid-friendly monstrosity complexes. 

Noisy little infant shits on flights.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

If you're flying without noise cancelling headphones, you're doing it wrong.

----------


## jutes

That's not the point. 

All the couples I see with infants at the end of the week look absolutely exhausted. Yay vacations with toddlers!

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I'm not going to argue screaming kids of any age on planes suck, but parents will cash in on flying kids under 2 years of age for free the best they can. Hopefully they were at the back of the plane at least.

----------


## bjstare

> Who the hell takes their infant kids, or any kids for that matter before they are old enough to walk, on trips to mexico? You spend thousands of dollars to bring your two little noisy monsters on a 5 hour flight, how is that relaxing. Trust me, they won't remember shit and you are just making everyone else's flight and start/end of their vacation that much more miserable. At least adult-only resorts FTW, fuck those kid-friendly monstrosity complexes. 
> 
> Noisy little infant shits on flights.



Tl;dr - You're in the wrong thread. Don’t be poor, also use anc headphones or earplugs, and don’t be a whiny cunt. 

Longer version: 

If you don’t like it, fly private. 

If you can’t afford that, then calm your tits - you’re just a broke pleb like everyone else on that flight, and not entitled to shit. Pro tip: if you sit in a pod, there’s fewer kids in the section, and noise doesn’t travel as well. If you still can’t afford that, stop being poor. 

There’s plenty of discussion on this in another thread, with commentary from people with informed opinions (parents). I’ve travelled with kids since my first was 8 months old and only had one bad flight. There are two main reasons we do it: just because they might be too young to remember doesn’t mean they should be deprived of experience - they still get joy from seeing and doing new things. Secondly, I think broadening horizons at an early age is good for mental development; I haven’t researched this, but I’d be blown away if this could be disproved.




> That's not the point. 
> 
> All the couples I see with infants at the end of the week look absolutely exhausted. Yay vacations with toddlers!



Parenthood in it's entirety is basically personal sacrifice to raise another human being. Why would a vacation be any different?

----------


## killramos

> That's not the point. 
> 
> All the couples I see with infants at the end of the week look absolutely exhausted. Yay vacations with toddlers!



If I’m going to hate my life it helps to do it at the beach with a drink in my hand

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Parents need vacations too. It's not like you can kennel the kids for the week while you're in Mexico. I'd like to echo everything bjstare said.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Mexico resorts are actually awesome for parents of small kids. Highly recommend.

----------


## max_boost

My sister goes on several vacations yearly with the little one. They are having a good time. Hawaii, Mexico, always beach and drink in hand it seems. Life looks good.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Screaming children in a plane are easier to ignore than Toma.
The increasing menagerie of pets in the cabin is what needs to die. Pets are property and if I'm not allowed to play my Nintendo Switch (property) without headphones so people +/- 4 rows away from me have to hear it, then your cat (property, not "furr-baby") needs to be subdued.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> My sister goes on several vacations yearly with the little one. They are having a good time. Hawaii, Mexico, always beach and drink in hand it seems. Life looks good.



Sister, eh?

----------


## vengie

x 1million on what's being said here.

I have a three year old and 9 month old.
We will be in Mexico at a wicked family resort in March.

Stresses of life exist and will always exist, I'd rather do it at a beach or waterpark in +30° with my kids.

Noise cancelling headphones exist for a reason.

----------


## Swank

When people walk on their left down a crowded or narrow hallway.

----------


## jutes

> Theres plenty of discussion on this in another thread, with commentary from people with informed opinions (parents). Ive travelled with kids since my first was 8 months old and only had one bad flight. There are two main reasons we do it: just because they might be too young to remember doesnt mean they should be deprived of experience - they still get joy from seeing and doing new things. Secondly, I think broadening horizons at an early age is good for mental development; I havent researched this, but Id be blown away if this could be disproved.
> 
> Parenthood in it's entirety is basically personal sacrifice to raise another human being. Why would a vacation be any different?



Take them to the pool or local park, they won't know the difference where the experience is. Travelling with screaming little shits in the terminal and aircraft is idiotic. You'll always be one of those dumb parents who decide to go on a "holiday" with their infants. 




> Parents need vacations too. It's not like you can kennel the kids for the week while you're in Mexico. I'd like to echo everything bjstare said.



Kennel the toddlers with the in-laws or relatives. That's what they are for. Leave the kids at home until they are old enough for their own seat.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Hey 
@jutes
, sounds like you need to start lobbying the airlines to ban children. Let me know how that goes.

----------


## jutes

Maybe mandating them to sit in the back rows under a certain age would be a better idea. "Anyone travelling with little ones" are always the first to board, might as well usher them to the very back. 

All the more reason to upgrade to the overpriced premium section.

----------


## bjstare

> Take them to the pool or local park, they won't know the difference where the experience is. Travelling with screaming little shits in the terminal and aircraft is idiotic. You'll always be one of those dumb parents who decide to go on a "holiday" with their infants. 
> 
> Kennel the toddlers with the in-laws or relatives. That's what they are for. Leave the kids at home until they are old enough for their own seat.



FYI it's when they're old enough for their own seat that they're most prone to having a shitfit on the plane (i.e., age 3). Infants rarely scream for longer than a few seconds, all you do is throw a titty in their mouth. Travelling with kids isn't nearly as idiotic is commenting with such authority on something that you clearly don't have any firsthand experience with.

Sounds like you decided not to have kids. Probably best for everyone if you stick to that path.  :thumbs up:

----------


## cet

> ... all you do is throw a titty in their mouth.



 That works to calm me down too

----------


## Buster

Gettin' spicey!

----------


## bjstare

> All the more reason to upgrade to the overpriced premium section.



Yeah, no shit.

----------


## jutes

> . Infants rarely scream for longer than a few seconds
> 
> Sounds like you decided not to have kids. Probably best for everyone if you stick to that path.



Yeahhhh.riiiight. A few seconds. 

Havent decided yet. Whatever happens, we will not be bringing young screaming humans onto aircraft. Thats just lunacy for everyone involved. But you do you, for the experience.

----------


## ExtraSlow

What most important is that you get to feel superior. thumbsup.gif

----------


## killramos

Jeez. I always travel with my toddler in first class.

Wouldn’t want to expose her to the complaining poors.

----------


## jutes

Calgary FBOs always have excellent popcorn. Avoid the terminals and cattle.

----------


## DonJuan

> ... Infants rarely scream for longer than a few seconds, all you do is throw a titty in their mouth. ...



Sounds like the option 
@jutes
 is looking for. So we wouldn't have to endure his rant.

I also have the same experience with infants. Flew overnight flight to YYZ with an 8 month old. Lady with cat across the aisle insisted to be moved on a full flight and began REEEing to flight attendant and giving us dirty looks. The baby slept the whole time, boarding, landing etc. Her stupid cat started making noise for attention about halfway through.

----------


## msommers

Tipping for online shopping. Next level fuckery

----------


## Swank

> Infants rarely scream for longer than a few seconds, all you do is throw a titty in their mouth.



I now plan to scream on my next flight and hope for the best.

----------


## suntan

> I now plan to scream on my next flight and hope for the best.

----------


## Yolobimmer

Kids don't bother me at all. I can sleep through a nuclear bomb.

Fat people bother me. When they seat me next to someone overflowing their seat, I typically tell the steward to move me before I roll the yeast smelling dough down the isle and out an emergency exit.

----------


## schurchill39

The amount of fucking emails Westjet sends before a flight. Theres the "be safe on your upcoming flight" email, then the "check in now email", followed by another "your flight may look different now" email. When you're doing quick turn and burn flights its just basically all Westjet spam for 2 days.

----------


## jwslam

> The amount of fucking emails Westjet sends before a flight. Theres the "be safe on your upcoming flight" email, then the "check in now email", followed by another "your flight may look different now" email. When you're doing quick turn and burn flights its just basically all Westjet spam for 2 days.



Me waiting for a flight:
Google - your flight is now delayed by 90mins for departure
WJ app - still on time!
WJ app when I get onto the plane 90mins later - Oh hi, your flight is delayed

Also, on the trip back, flight was delayed 1h
Flight lands at 8:50
My luggage doesn't show up at carousel until 10:45 (along with many others)

Fucking bullshit.

----------


## Buster

WJ sucks, I switched to AC years ago. The suckage is there, but its less.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> WJ sucks, I switched to AC years ago. The suckage is there, but its less.



I think it's on the spectrum both ways. Neither is "good", but then again, canadians don't deserve good things. 
Living in Calgary, you more often get the direct flights you want with WJ than AC, simply because YYC is the WJ hub. Connecting through Pearson is disgusting.

----------


## killramos

Pretty sure commercial air travel just sucks in general.

Not being poor takes the edge off, but doesn’t really fix the systemic issues.

----------


## Buster

> I think it's on the spectrum both ways. Neither is "good", but then again, canadians don't deserve good things. 
> Living in Calgary, you more often get the direct flights you want with WJ than AC, simply because YYC is the WJ hub. Connecting through Pearson is disgusting.



I would never go anywhere that requires connecting through Pearson. Or connecting at all. Life is too short to pretend that any destination is worth the annoyance of wasting two entire days doing air travel (there and home).

----------


## bjstare

I typically stick with WJ cause it's way easier to get their status tiers (unless you do trans-atlantic/trans-pacific flights, those get you AC status right away), and use the WJ mastercard for a companion flight.

Also, anecdotally, I've had way more frequent bad experiences with AC (decent sample size with both airlines, as I used to have to take at least one round trip per week for ~40 weeks/yr).

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I would never go anywhere that requires connecting through Pearson. Or connecting at all. Life is too short to pretend that any destination is worth the annoyance of wasting two entire days doing air travel (there and home).



My gay butthole lover buddy just flew to NY from Calgary.
But he lives in Edmonton and the flight also stopped in Pearson where he missed his connector.
I'll be laughing at him for another decade about that. 3 hour drive to get a non-direct flight!!

----------


## Buster

> My gay butthole lover buddy just flew to NY from Calgary.
> But he lives in Edmonton and the flight also stopped in Pearson where he missed his connector.
> I'll be laughing at him for another decade about that. 3 hour drive to get a non-direct flight!!



where was he going?

----------


## littledan

I will never forgive AC for missing my connection to LHR in pearson and making me miss a chelsea-cardiff premier league game that finished 4-2 @ Stamford Bridge. Fuck AC.

----------


## Buster

> I will never forgive AC for missing my connection to LHR in pearson and making me miss a chelsea-cardiff premier league game that finished 4-2 @ Stamford Bridge. Fuck AC.



wow, that was a blowout

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> where was he going?



Maybe if I type out my answer, I'll understand the advanced joke it feels like I'm missing...

Instead of flying from Edmonton direct to New York City, he figured it was worth saving money to drive 3hr South to Calgary and catch a flight from YYC that not only wasn't direct, its stop was in Toronto. Which fucked him and he missed the Toronto - NYC flight. So he had to be rebooked several hours later.
#saving$

----------


## jutes

I flew (didn’t choose my travel route) Pensacola > Atlanta > Detroit > Montreal > Edmonton and it was still a more pleasurable experience than flying through Pearson. This was before 2010 when YYZ wasn’t such a POS. Even after those connections all three of my bags were on the carousel in Edmonton.

----------


## Buster

> Maybe if I type out my answer, I'll understand the advanced joke it feels like I'm missing...
> 
> Instead of flying from Edmonton direct to New York City, he figured it was worth saving money to drive 3hr South to Calgary and catch a flight from YYC that not only wasn't direct, its stop was in Toronto. Which fucked him and he missed the Toronto - NYC flight. So he had to be rebooked several hours later.
> #saving$



I assumed it was someplace not worth going to like some shit hole all inclusive in Cuba or the Dominican.

NY is acceptable though.

----------


## Buster

Can't sleep. Might be a bullshit middle age thing.

----------


## max_boost

Yup. Just wired from 11pm game.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

GU-10 light bulbs. Zero redeeming qualities.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Can't sleep. Might be a bullshit middle age thing.



If you don't already, take Vitamin D, daily. 

Peeve: the amount of "Take the 'D'" jokes my wife makes every time she see's me taking Vit.D

----------


## suntan

I find taking Omega 3 in liquid form (not in capsules) has helped me tremendously with this dry weather.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> I find taking Omega 3 in liquid form (not in capsules) has helped me tremendously with this dry weather.



Where did you get it from? I hate trying to swallow the horse pills that are Omega 3 supplements.

----------


## jwslam

> the amount of "Take the 'D'" jokes my wife makes every time she see's me taking Vit.D



Peeve: not having enough time to visit ES artroom / Airdrie more regularly

----------


## Buster

> ? I hate trying to swallow the horse pills



thats not what I heard.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> wow, that was a blowout



 :ROFL!:

----------


## suntan

> Where did you get it from? I hate trying to swallow the horse pills that are Omega 3 supplements.



This is what I’m using: https://optivieweyeclinic.com/produc...liquid-200-ml/

Take 15ml a day, it’s like swallowing 10 of those damned pills.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When there's a company that has the bullshit "higher than normal call volume" message, and offers a callback option, but the automated system cannot recognize the phone number you enter, so it just gets locked in a perpetual loop of offering a callback that it won't accept. Did this from my cell and then a landline, so I know it's not an issue on my end. Doesn't help that it's a company that I'm fighting with currently for work, so it's no fun to start with.

----------


## Maxx Mazda

Air Canada recently started offering a bid option for business class seats. Basically, those on a coach ticket have the option (24 hours before the flight) to bid on a J class seat, sometimes with a bid thats much cheaper than what the actual seat would cost upfront. Bids are then awarded at the gate on a space available basis.

Causes a complete shit show at the gate, not to mention, frequent fliers now having to sit next to someone wearing sweat pants.

----------


## Buster

soccer

----------


## ExtraSlow

WJ has a system like that, and I guess it makes sense, but the bids seem pretty high to win.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> not to mention, frequent fliers now having to sit next to someone wearing sweat pants.



The horror of having builder grade trash allowed in the scented jeans section.

Edit: I'd totally go for a system like that, though. Throw a few hundred bucks towards it and maybe get an upgrade for a deal. I'm sure there'd be some 7.2M aspen baller to outbid me, but I like the idea.

----------


## nismodrifter

> All the more reason to upgrade to the overpriced premium section.



I will be waiting there for you. With my 2 year old. You mad? We just did our first real trip with him from YVR to OGG in AC Business, should have seen the glares I got as we boarded and sat down. Hilarious. One guy mumbled "Shit.". I bertstared him and gave a TROLOLOL smile. My kid was silent the whole trip. 

bjstare got it right, if you're not $$ enough to fly private, STFU.

----------


## suntan

> I will be waiting there for you. With my 2 year old. You mad?



That's the perfect age for throwing.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

But let's not lose sight of the fact that people who take cats into planes should have bamboo splinters shoved under their fingernails before they are burned at the stake.

----------


## DonJuan

> But let's not lose sight of the fact that people who take cats into planes should have bamboo splinters shoved under their fingernails before they are burned at the stake.



Cat ladies on plane >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Snakes on a plane >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Kids on a plane

----------


## Tarrantula

Driving on the wrong side of deerfoot. How fucked do you have to be to not notice?

----------


## suntan

That was terrible.

----------


## schurchill39

Old women who leave their grocery in an aisle then just walk away to grab something from a completely different are of the store. Bonus pet peeve points when they come back and are in a huff that someone moved it.

----------


## littledan

5 flights in 2 days. Only flight on time is leg 5. The least important. Fml.

----------


## SKR

> Old women who leave their grocery in an aisle then just walk away to grab something from a completely different are of the store. Bonus pet peeve points when they come back and are in a huff that someone moved it.



I stay right the fuck away from older women in the grocery store. Those old dingbats have nothing else going on. Their thing in life while their husbands are at work or dead is to have a spotless house and perfect baking, so that when Helen and Maude come over for coffee they can show off how much better a housekeeper they are.

----------


## jutes

> I will be waiting there for you. With my 2 year old. You mad? We just did our first real trip with him from YVR to OGG in AC Business, should have seen the glares I got as we boarded and sat down. Hilarious. One guy mumbled "Shit.". I bertstared him and gave a TROLOLOL smile. My kid was silent the whole trip. 
> 
> bjstare got it right, if you're not $$ enough to fly private, STFU.



My gripe was to do with toddlers, strollers, crying and stupidity of parents of bringing new borns onto an aircraft and all-inclusives for the sake of rest and 'experience'. But you do you.

You'll be waiting forever for me, because 1, I don't fly AC, 2, I don't find flying business class worth the cost. All I need is the extra legroom of an emerg exit row and I'm fine with that.

----------


## killramos

Im starting to get the feeling that jutes has no idea what an infant or a toddler is, because he has been using the terms interchangeably.

Which is hilarious

----------


## Disoblige

> I stay right the fuck away from older women in the grocery store. Those old dingbats have nothing else going on. Their thing in life while their husbands are at work or dead is to have a spotless house and perfect baking, so that when Helen and Maude come over for coffee they can show off how much better a housekeeper they are.



I hope Maude can patch things up with Gladys. The 4 of them haven't had a gathering since the incident involving Reginald.

----------


## jutes

People keep defending on why flying with their toddlers, infants, whatever, is beneficial to their development. Which is hilarious.

----------


## bjstare

What’s even funnier is you acting like you have an informed opinion on anything related to kids and parenting.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I hope Maude can patch things up with Gladys. The 4 of them haven't had a gathering since the incident involving Reginald.



Not if Betsy and Mable have anything to say about it! Especially when you consider what happened with Lawrence on the chesterfield.

----------


## killramos

Door knockers.

Seriously what train of logic do you follow where after I ignore your phone calls all week that you think it’s ok to COME TO MY FUCKING HOME.

Fucking losers

----------


## Tik-Tok

Also door knockers, but for a different reason.

Several frequent visitors to my home will knock on the door instead using the door bell. I can't fucking hear you softly tapping on my storm door ffs. There's a reason they invented door bells, USE IT.

----------


## killramos

That actually sounds like a positive outcome to me.

How much more taxes do I need to pay to get gates to my neighborhood? Preferably gates to also keep the dog walkers out.

----------


## vengie

You answer your door for people you don't know? 

It's much easier to ignore them.

----------


## Darell_n

> Door knockers.
> 
> Seriously what train of logic do you follow where after I ignore your phone calls all week that you think it’s ok to COME TO MY FUCKING HOME.
> 
> Fucking losers



Maintain eye contact through a window while not moving to answer the door. Might take a minute but they will never return. 2 minutes if it’s the in-laws.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Door knockers are easy to deal with, just say you rent and they just leave

----------


## killramos

> Door knockers are easy to deal with, just say you rent and they just leave



Cause then they know you are poor?

And aren’t worth their time?

----------


## ExtraSlow

My brother owns a furnace cleaning company.
I rent
I worship Satan
Go Fuck yourself.
I'm squatting here.
I just lost my job.

All valid.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> Cause then they know you are poor?
> 
> And aren’t worth their time?



Exactly. They know you're not a working class professional.

----------


## ercchry

> Cause then they know you are poor?
> 
> And arent worth their time?



Or just tell them your parents arent home

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Or just tell them your parents aren’t home



Shout in the house that the stripper’s arrived

----------


## suntan

Take off the upside down pineapple.

----------


## Disoblige

Shitty engineers who mentor EITs and then they also become shitty professional engineers. Ugh.

----------


## killramos

Engineers are the worst

----------


## ExtraSlow

Truth.

----------


## SKR

> My brother owns a furnace cleaning company.
> I rent
> I worship Satan
> Go Fuck yourself.
> I'm squatting here.
> I just lost my job.
> 
> All valid.



Tell them you don't have whatever service they provide. "We wash windows." I don't have any windows.

----------


## schurchill39

> Engineers are the worst






> Truth.



+1. Engineers fucking suck

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Shout in the house that the strippers arrived



"Hey, this thing's not gonna suck itself" and then commit to actively unbuttoning with the full plan that your hog is gonna be out in 4 seconds.
They'll run.

----------


## Disoblige

> "Hey, this thing's not gonna suck itself" and then commit to actively unbuttoning with the full plan that your hog is gonna be out in 4 seconds.
> They'll run.



But I won't

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> But I won't



Well, I can only hope that you're at my place selling cable/Allah/windows/security/Jehova for the next round because I really really love planting my penis in teh wet mouths!

*PM'd

----------


## SKR

Every piece of safety training on H2S in Canada lists different things it can be called, and every one of them includes "stink damp". No one in the history of the planet has ever called it stink damp. Fuck off. Also, it's both toxic enough and common enough that it shouldn't have several names. Give it one name and force people to call it that so everyone knows the hazard. There are no safety programs for fire that say "it's also called burny air, smokyboy or ouch wind." 

A broader peeve would be safety policies that create confusion rather than simplifying things.

----------


## Buster

> My brother owns a furnace cleaning company.
> I rent
> I worship Satan
> Go Fuck yourself.
> I'm squatting here.
> I just lost my job.
> 
> All valid.



tell them you have infant toddlers that will annoy them.

----------


## DonJuan

> Every piece of safety training on H2S in Canada lists different things it can be called, and every one of them includes "stink damp". No one in the history of the planet has ever called it stink damp. Fuck off.



I have the ear of a safety dept head at a large O&G. I'm going to strongly suggest that it be called stink damp and it should be industry standard.

You're welcome

----------


## schocker

> Every piece of safety training on H2S in Canada lists different things it can be called, and every one of them includes "stink damp". No one in the history of the planet has ever called it stink damp. Fuck off. Also, it's both toxic enough and common enough that it shouldn't have several names. Give it one name and force people to call it that so everyone knows the hazard. There are no safety programs for fire that say "it's also called burny air, smokyboy or ouch wind."



H2S Alive is worth it for this guy alone

----------


## arcticcat522

> A broader peeve would be safety policies.



This is mine. I hate how safety policies need to be for the lowest common denomiator. I get the need, but fuck some are so dumb.

----------


## vengie

Stink damp is what the "campies" running around from room to room had.

Valid that they talk about those noxious gasses in H2S IMO.

----------


## JfuckinC

These little dustings of snow. It’s so much more annoying than just an actual decent snowfall to shovel lol.

Edit: ok today was a respectable shovelable amount lol

----------


## JfuckinC

Also the AER.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Water pressure at my house is usually 68-70 psi. It's currently at 50psi. I'm guessing theres a water main break somewhere in the neighborhood.

----------


## black300

> Who the hell takes their infant kids, or any kids for that matter before they are old enough to walk, on trips to mexico? You spend thousands of dollars to bring your two little noisy monsters on a 5 hour flight, how is that relaxing. Trust me, they won't remember shit and you are just making everyone else's flight and start/end of their vacation that much more miserable. At least adult-only resorts FTW, fuck those kid-friendly monstrosity complexes. 
> 
> Noisy little infant shits on flights.




i went last year when my kid was 10 months, he slept most of the way but did get a bit upset after 3.5 hours or so. Business class yourself next time, that should be relaxing.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Water pressure at my house is usually 68-70 psi. It's currently at 50psi. I'm guessing theres a water main break somewhere in the neighborhood.



That's another cLiMaTe EmErGeNcY because "chlorine is a dangerous addition to our everyday life" as per the non-terrorists at Greenpeace...

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I was helping a guy spruce up his resume and I IM'd him a couple questions.

Me: "What year did you get your M.Eng in?"
Him: "The university of Calgary."
Me: *closes file

----------


## schurchill39

> Also the AER.



I'll add to this; the MER trying to be like the AER as far as data upload requirements but really only making themselves more annoying. The only thing they have going for them is you can actually call up a human and talk through an issue versus the AER where you might get a field office agent if they aren't on a smoke break, on vacation, or the receptionist actually remembers to pass along your message.

----------


## haggis88

> I was helping a guy spruce up his resume and I IM'd him a couple questions.
> 
> Me: "What year did you get your M.Eng in?"
> Him: "The university of Calgary."
> Me: *closes file



MEng PMP

Major CEO level, must make $25MM and buy an inner city infill

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> MEng PMP
> 
> Major CEO level, must make $25MM and buy an inner city infill



At least this guy is a P.Eng because "M.Eng, PMP" = trash, (but only 98% of the time).

----------


## schocker

> Also the AER.



You HAvE bEeN SElecTEd FoR A rANDoM AuDit

Ya ok pal.

Also my yearly, update facility applications into DDS you goofs and update ercbh2s to support 64 bit office.

----------


## schurchill39

> update ercbh2s to support 64 bit office.



This wins pet peeve that should be pet peeves. What a complete dumpster fire ercbh2s is. They make you use it but its on a 32 bit system and certain modules like to crash within it. I struggled with it for two weeks before telling my client they better third party it out to some super nerds because it wasn't happening on my side.

----------


## suntan

Hmm, maybe I should make a version of ercbh2s that doesn't suck?

----------


## Buster

people telling you about the trip they went on.

don't. care.

----------


## schocker

> This wins pet peeve that should be pet peeves. What a complete dumpster fire ercbh2s is. They make you use it but its on a 32 bit system and certain modules like to crash within it. I struggled with it for two weeks before telling my client they better third party it out to some super nerds because it wasn't happening on my side.



I was one of the few in the office that had 32bit office installed just so I could run it for people. I asked them years ago when it became an issue if they would be updating and they said no. So annoying. 
That and I have one aerflare save file for a project that works and any other file does not run and all must be converted from the original file.




> Hmm, maybe I should make a version of ercbh2s that doesn't suck?



That would be excellent.



lmao, onestop down from 3-7 pm today, this stuff writes itself

----------


## SKR

All smoked meat fuckin sucks, and fuck me also for every time I never notice the word smoked before I buy something that tastes like firefighters put it out.

----------


## vengie

You're likely buying shit covered in "liquid smoke". 

Not only tastes like ass but it's terrible for you.

----------


## msommers

> If you don't already, take Vitamin D, daily. 
> 
> Peeve: the amount of "Take the 'D'" jokes my wife makes every time she see's me taking Vit.D



https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cbc.ca/amp/1.3419207

----------


## suntan

> You're likely buying shit covered in "liquid smoke". 
> 
> Not only tastes like ass but it's terrible for you.



Liquid smoke is condensed smoke.

----------


## Disoblige

Great... sounds like a winner right there.

----------


## killramos

Is this for a rental?

If we wants to pay 12mo in advance I’d say sign me up.

Cause that’s what cash up front means.

----------


## vengie

Sounds like a drug dealer.

I don't recommend doing business with a drug dealer

----------


## ercchry

> Sounds like a drug dealer.
> 
> I don't recommend doing business with a drug dealer



The grammar isn’t very drug dealer-y… probably a hooker

----------


## arcticcat522

> Sounds like a drug dealer.
> 
> I don't recommend doing business with a drug dealer



They mind there business and pay cash....I'll rent to them

----------


## vengie

Don't get on their bad side. 
They tend not to give a fuck about people.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Settle down, its not like he's renting to a service company sales guy.

----------


## Buster

Or a realtor

----------


## Disoblige

Haha. It was just the attitude that was entertaining. Like you expect me to rent to you but you aren't willing to disclose anything about yourself and your source of income? Ok sir, good luck.

----------


## arcticcat522

> Don't get on their bad side. 
> They tend not to give a fuck about people.



Me neither

----------


## suntan

> Haha. It was just the attitude that was entertaining. Like you expect me to rent to you but you aren't willing to disclose anything about yourself and your source of income? Ok sir, good luck.



It’s the new normal.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Selling feet pics is surprisingly profitable.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Selling feet pics is surprisingly profitable.



Peggy Hill has entered the chat.

----------


## Disoblige

My place is perfect for taking foot pics and doing webcam shows. Lots of natural sunlight and modern finishings.

----------


## max_boost

> Great... sounds like a winner right there.
> 
> Attachment 110385



Escort in call so lots of coming and going lol

- - - Updated - - -




> Selling feet pics is surprisingly profitable.



Oh yesss
Sure is ahaha

----------


## brucebanner

> Haha. It was just the attitude that was entertaining. Like you expect me to rent to you but you aren't willing to disclose anything about yourself and your source of income? Ok sir, good luck.



Attitude? I read that like they were writing with excitement.

How dare you assume it was attitude. That's racist.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

When I looked up "Peggy Hill feet" on _duck duck go_ it turned out I had safe search [off] and wow, there are a variety of inappropriate images associated with that seemingly innocuous query.

----------


## jutes

Removing my groceries from the bins, just so they can be individually scanned, just to put them back in the bin. There has to be a quicker more efficient way.

----------


## Disoblige

> Removing my groceries from the bins, just so they can be individually scanned, just to put them back in the bin. There has to be a quicker more efficient way.



It's called a wireless scanner gun or one with a long wire. They exist at almost every store.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Or Amazon's grocery store method, when you just walk out with your shit and it auto-bills your card based on RFID chips in your groceries.

----------


## jutes

> It's called a wireless scanner gun or one with a long wire. They exist at almost every store.



Not the Safeway or Superstores I’ve seen. Off the cart….on the cart.

----------


## bigbadboss101

Happens often enough that my wife knew I went outside for a bit and she would lock the door on me. Also on various times she came downstairs to my working space, went back up but turned my light off. Only 44 years old! :-)

----------


## Disoblige

> Not the Safeway or Superstores I’ve seen. Off the cart….on the cart.



Yeah some superstores I seen hide the gun in the cabinet or something. Safeway I am not sure, may vary.

----------


## Buster

> Yeah some superstores I seen hide the gun in the cabinet or something. Safeway I am not sure, may vary.



Dear good, man.

----------


## schurchill39

> Happens often enough that my wife knew I went outside for a bit and she would lock the door on me. Also on various times she came downstairs to my working space, went back up but turned my light off. Only 44 years old! :-)



Time to trade her in

----------


## Buster

> Great... sounds like a winner right there.
> 
> Attachment 110385

----------


## Buster

"low key"

STFU

----------


## max_boost

Ppl who don’t follow traffic signs. You got a yield sign so yield! Instead they play chicken with me and I chickened out lol

----------


## bjstare

> "low key"
> 
> STFU



Kids these days, amirite?

----------


## killramos

> Ppl



ftfy

----------


## vengie

Has anyone mentioned people that say "nothing burger" recently?

These people have serious mental issues.

----------


## Buster

> Has anyone mentioned people that say "nothing burger" recently?
> 
> These people have serious mental issues.



never use the current cool thing to say unless it is in irony.

----------


## littledan

> never use the current cool thing to say unless it is in irony.



right!?!?!

----------


## Buster

> right!?!?!



ikr

----------


## ExtraSlow

When you are dealing with a service provider who's primary function is to handle paperwork and simplify your business, and they don't understand their own requirements for the paperwork, nor what paperwork is required, nor who is responsible for filling out said paperwork. 

Sending come commercial cargo to Australia, and the logistics / freight broker our customer uses has been an absolute nightmare to deal with. Coming back every few days with new forms, and requests for revisions of old forms filled out weeks ago. Been about 2 months of back and fort, for a single crate. 
Just a damned nightmare. And, they also don't seem to know what vessel it's going on, when it'll be loaded, or when it'll arrive, because the vessel name they gave me and the loading/arrival times, are incompatible.

----------


## killramos

That’s what you get for selling to the russians

----------


## ExtraSlow

Funny story there, I was TRYING to sell to the Russians back before all this nonsense in The Ukraine happened. That put a real dent in my revenue forecast. I'm still mad at Putin for that.

----------


## ercchry

Sounds almost as fun as when shit ships from euro land with PostNL… goes via ocean… fine, whatever… but sometimes it’s at sea for 2-3 weeks and comes in via the east… other times it comes in 6+ weeks via the west… which implies the fucking Panama Canal is involved?? Wtf

----------


## ExtraSlow

It doesn't help my mood that we designed this product to be air transported, because we knew we'd be exporting it, and then "some fucking retards" made decisions that made this shipment require sea-freight.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> ... 
> 
> Sending come commercial cargo to Australia, ....



Dirty Australians can't get enough cum. ES is sending them a commercial cargo load of it! And all from one humble Art Room...

----------


## suntan

> Has anyone mentioned people that say "nothing burger" recently?
> 
> These people have serious mental issues.



What if you want a nothing burger?

----------


## ercchry

> What if you want a nothing burger?

----------


## Disoblige

Yo grandma this pie is straight bussin' fr fr no cap.

----------


## Buster

The seemingly ubiquitous assumption that you want to hear about someone's recent trip/vacation.

----------


## schurchill39

TL;DR Companies who actively refuse to communicate anything with you when they are supposed to be providing you with a product or service then act like its your fault.

I'm getting some quartz installed in my house and the company has been absolutely horrendous to deal with as soon as they got my deposit. First it took 3 weeks of nagging them to come template because the slab they said was in stock was actually in stock in Ontario and I wanted them to be able to hit the ground running when it got in. They finally came last wednesday and said it would be about a 2 week turn around which worked out great because I wanted to repaint the one bathroom and do some other small improvements. Today I got a call at 9:55am saying the installers were at my house for my 10am appointment and she was genuinely shocked when I said no one was home because no one called me to book anything so I wasn't ready for them. What's even worse is that I called her on friday morning (on recommendation from the template bros who were there 2 days before) and left a message on her voicemail asking about when they expected to be ready to install. When I brought this up she asked if maybe I called their sister company instead of her. No bitch, you very clearly state your name on your voicemail and you cant mistake your deep smokers voice. After today's shit show she said would call me back in an hour with a new install date but that call never came and she didn't answer my call/voicemail... again.

----------


## suntan

We're letting someone go because they don't know how > and < work.

----------


## vengie

Those are the right and left turn signals on your car. 
Duh.. when do I start and also receive my 6 figure signing bonus?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> When you are dealing with a service provider who's primary function is to handle paperwork and simplify your business, and they don't understand their own requirements for the paperwork, nor what paperwork is required, nor who is responsible for filling out said paperwork. 
> 
> Sending come commercial cargo to Australia, and the logistics / freight broker our customer uses has been an absolute nightmare to deal with. Coming back every few days with new forms, and requests for revisions of old forms filled out weeks ago. Been about 2 months of back and fort, for a single crate. 
> Just a damned nightmare. And, they also don't seem to know what vessel it's going on, when it'll be loaded, or when it'll arrive, because the vessel name they gave me and the loading/arrival times, are incompatible.



Jesus-tittyfucking-christ the broker figured out what boat this cargo is on! And it's a boat that has left Vancouver bound for Australia. It's a Christmas miracle!

----------


## ercchry

> Those are the right and left turn signals on your car. 
> Duh.. when do I start and also receive my 6 figure signing bonus?



No, they’re noses! Looking right: O>O looking left: O<O

----------


## suntan

> Those are the right and left turn signals on your car. 
> Duh.. when do I start and also receive my 6 figure signing bonus?






> No, they’re noses! Looking right: O>O looking left: O<O



When can you guys start?

----------


## vengie

> No, they’re noses! Looking right: O>O looking left: O<O



Must spread reputation... That one made me giggle.

- - - Updated - - -




> When can you guys start?



As soon as my signing bonus is deposited. I accept crypto through my account on FTX.

----------


## flipstah

When every new restaurant in town uses the same mid century modern layout. I swear Concorde Group buys their furniture in bulk

----------


## bjstare

> When every new restaurant in town uses the same mid century modern layout. I swear Concorde Group buys their furniture in bulk



Sir, I believe you are in the wrong thread. Function >> form when it comes to restaurant furnishings.

----------


## nismodrifter

EV's and their front light bars. Why? So they look like this?

----------


## suntan

What's old is new.

----------


## SKR

Hey dumb grocery stores, if you're going to make me bag groceries like I work there now, put the fuckin pay thing down at the end so I can do both at once. Also, quit fuckin ramming the next guy's pizza pops into mine so I don't get them mixed up.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Self checkout is the correct hack for that. Your own till, take as long as you want.

----------


## suntan

People that use a self-checkout till for their gigantic grocery trip.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I do that at superstore. Let me bag my groceries at my own pace.

----------


## jutes

It's criminal not to use bins at the superstore for large trips.

----------


## Disoblige

> I do that at superstore. Let me bag my groceries at my own pace.



Hope you practice your beep impersonations

----------


## killramos

What’s a superstore?

Is that the place that needs you to prove your not poor to use a cart?

----------


## Buster

I'm in Superstore once or twice a year. Life is too short

----------


## vengie

Fun fact: Superstore has the best sourdough bread ever.

----------


## killramos

Nah, that bread had just gone bad when they put it out.

----------


## schurchill39

> Fun fact: Superstore has the best sourdough bread ever.



Spittin' facts

----------


## jwslam

> I do that at superstore. Let me bag my groceries at my own pace.



Costco self check is the fucking worst. The bagging area doesn't allow for bags. 
So I have to "bag" onto the scale, and then actually bag after paying.

----------


## suntan

> Fun fact: Superstore has the best sourdough bread ever.



lol no. fuck no.

----------


## vengie

If you have better sourdough than what superstore bakes on you're holding out I'll be very angry.

----------


## suntan

Sidewalk Citizen for one. But wtf the sourdough at RCSS is okay but there's no crust and it's barely sourdough.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

People who use self check-out. You don't fucking work there idiot.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> People who use self check-out. You don't fucking work there idiot.



That's a weird take.

----------


## suntan

ES works at RCSS and uses the self checkout.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> People who use self check-out. You don't fucking work there idiot.



Does it bother you when you work as a waiter for fast food or takeout?

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> That's a weird take.



I'm a weird self-loathing man, what can I say?

Edit - 
@ExtraSlow
 I thought you said that's a weird like, because I couldn't read without my glasses. But I'll stand by my response.

- - - Updated - - -




> Does it bother you when you work as a waiter for fast food or takeout?



Equating the drive-thru to a waiter is a fridge too far.

----------


## flipstah

> I do that at superstore. Let me bag my groceries at my own pace.



Amen sister

----------


## suntan

For a few items self checkout is a godsend. For a big grocery trip I really should not be poor.

----------


## haggis88

Don't you guys have the housekeeper/nanny do the grocery shopping?

----------


## bjstare

> Costco self check is the fucking worst. The bagging area doesn't allow for bags. 
> So I have to "bag" onto the scale, and then actually bag after paying.



I think the costco self checkout is great. Why would you "bag" it on the scale? The scale is massive, just heap all your stuff onto it, then after paying you can do a more deliberate job of putting into your boxes in the cart. That's what we do at least.

- - - Updated - - -




> Don't you guys have the housekeeper/nanny do the grocery shopping?



She has the title "Wife/mom" in my house, but yes.

----------


## Swank

Another rock stuck in the brakes squealing like a mother fucking banshee. I think 4th time in 10 years, I've never heard of this happening to anyone else. I must have done some rude shit in a past life.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When you get positive rep from someone that you thought you were arguing with, and they think you are agreeing with them. My head hurts.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> When you get positive rep from someone that you thought you were arguing with, and they think you are agreeing with them. My head hurts.



I think we occassionaly suffer from the same "when your sarcasm is so advanced people actually think you are stupid" affliction.

----------


## littledan

Are you sure its not "you are so stupid people actually think you are being sarcastic" ??

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm a bit of both. Depending on the day and dosage.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Are you sure its not "you are so stupid people actually think you are being sarcastic" ??



*You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.*

I like it.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Receiving a "lecture" from the nerd/geek at either Staples or London Drugs for holding up and gently waving a USB key while saying "where's your machine that develops like film or prints pictures or whatever?"

Thanks for the history lesson on the definition of the word _film_, you creepy-ass, loser. If you have that much trouble understanding what the fuck I'm in your store for, you'll never make it to Assistant Manager (nights).

----------


## ExtraSlow

Last time I was at staples, the cashier told me I was buying the wrong item. Like honestly told me to check the specs. Fucks sake, I got what I came for, let me pay for it.

----------


## Buster

> Receiving a "lecture" from the nerd/geek at either Staples or London Drugs for holding up and gently waving a USB key while saying "where's your machine that develops like film or prints pictures or whatever?"
> 
> Thanks for the history lesson on the definition of the word _film_, you creepy-ass, loser. If you have that much trouble understanding what the fuck I'm in your store for, you'll never make it to Assistant Manager (nights).



It was 
@suntan
, wasnt it?

----------


## suntan

No I have a restraining order from impersonating LD employees.

----------


## killramos

Did you call yourself a genius And wear a blue shirt?

----------


## suntan

> Did you call yourself a genius And wear a blue shirt?



Please I wear a green shirt and am a sandwich artist.

----------


## Buster

I was in an apple store yesterday. Gave me a very Orwellian vibe.

----------


## jutes

Cardboard zip tied to the front grill on new vehicles. Is that really helping with heat retention on your brand new XT6?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I was in an apple store yesterday. Gave me a very Orwellian vibe.



I'd rather hang out with realtors than apple store employees.

----------


## Buster

> I'd rather hang out with realtors than apple store employees.



It was a weird sea of propriety connectors and the stench if Kool aid

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Could you also hear the Morse Code? I have to assume that's the only way those pieces of shit can do anything with only one button.

----------


## Darell_n

> Another rock stuck in the brakes squealing like a mother fucking banshee. I think 4th time in 10 years, I've never heard of this happening to anyone else. I must have done some rude shit in a past life.



My subie use to get this frequently. If you notice quick enough, going into reverse and slamming the brakes a few times always cured it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> It was a weird sea of propriety connectors and the stench if Kool aid



I have an uddly specific gripe about proprietary connectors for. Downhole tools. I don't ask 
@SKR
 his opinion for this

----------


## SKR

> I have an uddly specific gripe about proprietary connectors for. Downhole tools. I don't ask 
> @SKR
>  his opinion for this

----------


## Tik-Tok

Spatial awareness is not really required for a drivers license.

I think a AB license should require a person to drive down a four lane road that is painted white with no line markings. If they can't figure out where the lanes should be, they don't pass.

----------


## ercchry

> Spatial awareness is not really required for a drivers license.
> 
> I think a AB license should require a person to drive down a four lane road that is painted white with no line markings. If they can't figure out where the lanes should be, they don't pass.



If these low level VP parents would just do the school runs themselves when it snows and not send their TFW nannies who are so scared of the conditions they’ve completely fogged up the windows from sitting 1.25” off the glass in the minivan, half these issues would solve themselves

----------


## killramos

Video calls

I don’t give a fuck if it’s Christmas

----------


## Disoblige

Flakey prospective tenants. Yay.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Flakey prospective tenants. Yay.



Best asset classes
.

----------


## Disoblige

I honestly don't know how many folks I had who basically msged me for a few days saying they're getting back to me asap and this and that (on their own, not me asking them to) and then just ghosts me without even any courtesy message. It's so annoying so I just learn to delete all msgs until you msg me back so I don't wait for anyone no more.

Even had one couple tell me 10 minutes before a showing they weren't coming because one of the people were stuck in a meeting. I think, ok that is fine. Then they said they had a change of heart and decided to stay in their current rental. Lmao, and I confirmed with them 2 hours before if we were still good to meet.

----------


## msommers

People filling up your garbage in the middle of the night leaving you no room for your own stuff.

Installed a camera back there, I will catch these buggers!

----------


## Disoblige

> People filling up your garbage in the middle of the night leaving you no room for your own stuff.
> 
> Installed a camera back there, I will catch these buggers!



Did my old neighbors move near you?

----------


## killramos

It turns out you two are neighbors

----------


## Disoblige

I ripped that camera off already. Suck it msommers, bitch.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I love you guys!
This is some good times.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I ripped that camera off already. Suck it msommers, bitch.



He'll get back to you about suckling it asap.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Private Messages are filling inboxes as we speak!

----------


## Disoblige

It was sucked. Merry Christmas indeed.

----------


## Darell_n

Let’s run a snow plow down the shoulder on an otherwise clear road and completely whiteout 4 lanes of busy highway traffic.

----------


## msommers

> I ripped that camera off already. Suck it msommers, bitch.



Incoming Christmas cocktails, Molotov style

----------


## haggis88

> Incoming Christmas cocktails, Molotov style

----------


## ExtraSlow

My previous toaster had a little ( ) symbol for the bagel setting. New toaster does not, but I've figured out it shoukd be ) (
And that bothers me.

----------


## Kg810

People who still talk about Covid

----------


## 03ozwhip

> People who still talk about Covid



Yep. Also, country music and Jesus.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> My previous toaster had a little ( ) symbol for the bagel setting. New toaster does not, but I've figured out it shoukd be ) (
> And that bothers me.



 (| |)

----------


## SKR

"Hits different".

Fuck off.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

The Canadian House of Parliament.

----------


## ercchry

Woman walking dog… with a toddler… she is getting the kid to deposit junk mail (great loophole, kid can’t read “no junk mail” signs)… but it’s not any old junk mail, no… it’s an NDP flyer

----------


## Buster

Single mom probably

----------


## jutes

Which one had the leash around it’s neck?

----------


## killramos

Paper straws

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Paper straws



Yes. Fuck them soggy fucks. 
Skier and snowboarder lack of mountain etiquette. To be fair, unwritten "rules" but more common sense and human decency is the issue.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Yes. Fuck them soggy fucks. 
> Skier and snowboarder lack of mountain etiquette. To be fair, unwritten "rules" but more common sense and human decency is the issue.



Yeah I’ll +1 this.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Coworker: look up the welsh company tool and see if it fits our system 
Me: What welsh company, like wales, the place in the UK? 
Them: Yeah, probably, maybe England, or Europe? I don't know the company name.
Me: What's the tool called? 
Them: blank stare
Me: do they have an office in Canada?
Them: Probably not
Me: what the fuck are you talking about? 
Them: you should know what I'm talking about.

----------


## DonJuan

I blank stare people all the time at work, sometimes at home too!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Where are you storing the body?

----------


## schurchill39

> Coworker: look up the welsh company tool and see if it fits our system 
> Me: What welsh company, like wales, the place in the UK? 
> Them: Yeah, probably, maybe England, or Europe? I don't know the company name.
> Me: What's the tool called? 
> Them: blank stare
> Me: do they have an office in Canada?
> Them: Probably not
> Me: what the fuck are you talking about? 
> Them: you should know what I'm talking about.



Wow, you don't know who the european tool company is or what their tool is called? And you call yourself a tool salesmen/engineer/art room madam?!

----------


## ExtraSlow

I did some additional research after that conversation and at this point I DO know what the company is called, and the tool. But fuck me that was harder than it really should have been. Head office is in Swansea, so I guess the guy had one thing correct. 

If you are bored you can see if you can figure it out from these clues.

----------


## killramos

CNN

Holy cringe

----------


## Buster

> CNN
> 
> Holy cringe



CNN is only a bit better than CBC. But not much.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

The term "getting some looks" as if that describes anything to do with hockey.

----------


## killramos

> CNN is only a bit better than CBC. But not much.



My in laws have some kind of personality defect and watch it compulsively.

It’s weird.

They think they are watching the Ted Bundy mystery life or something.

----------


## littledan

look at the ads they play on CNN and you will understand their demographic is very specific, very old, and very sh.it

----------


## SKR

Youtube's algorithm has decided I want to see something called a haka that that New Zealand rugby team does, so I watched one. I thought it was supposed to be intimidating. It looked as fruity and choreographed as a Britney Spears video. The guys try to look tough but all you have to do is just laugh and walk away and there's fuck all they can do about it.

It bothers me more than it should that a team I don't like does a thing I've never heard of in a sport I don't watch.

----------


## schurchill39

> Youtube's algorithm has decided I want to see something called a haka that that New Zealand rugby team does, so I watched one. I thought it was supposed to be intimidating. It looked as fruity and choreographed as a Britney Spears video. The guys try to look tough but all you have to do is just laugh and walk away and there's fuck all they can do about it.
> 
> It bothers me more than it should that a team I don't like does a thing I've never heard of in a sport I don't watch.



That’s a super surprising take. The first time I ever watched a Haka it gave me goose bumps. I still get that way watching them.

----------


## HHURICANE1

Was this more what you were expecting?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qxs3gmewuhI
Sorry, don't know how to embed.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The Haka as a challenge when entering a Maori village is quite impressive, even though it's mostly done for tourists. Still impressive. I agree that the pre-game Haka is less incredible because it's so out of context in a stadium.
I have an enduring soft spot for everything Kiwi from a trip I took there about 20 years ago before I got old and grumpy.

----------


## SKR

Same same.

----------


## killramos

Those are some vinegar strokes for sure

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Attachment 110769
> 
> Attachment 110770
> 
> Same same.



Isn't haka a Hawaiian tradition? Wtf are them white folk doin it fer

----------


## killramos

> Isn't haka a Hawaiian tradition? Wtf are them white folk doin it fer



Hawaiians have their roots in South Pacific Māori culture

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Hawaiians have their roots in South Pacific Māori culture



Well I guess I meant Samoans not Hawaiians same same? Lol

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

"I wouldn't say the nigga got a weight problem, he's Samoan!"
-Jules

----------


## arcticcat522

Not sure if the paper is worse thank plactic grocery bags, prob not. Wife doing wide things.....

----------


## XylathaneGTR

The real peeve for me is how dirty that range is. Not hatin', just sayin'. - would drive me nuts.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Heated vinegar storage is a close second.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

RoFL at heated vinegar!

Also, I'm with SKR. A pack of white, fondling-enthusiasts screaming "_Roochy Oobie Goobie ChaCha_!!" is about as intimidating as standing there yelling Metallica lyrics.

"gRiPpiNg yOuR PiLLoW TiGhT!!"

----------


## SKR

I could see it for home games, but it seems like even on away games they do it. And the crowd goes silent, and the opposing team just stands there. How are they not just laughed out of the place?

I watched "the 5 greatest reactions to the haka" or some shit, and the best one was Australia where a couple guys just fucked around kicking a ball back and forth. I don't understand how they don't just blast "Bye Bye Bye" when they come out to do their little dance. Fuckin All Blackstreet Boys.

And for youtube to have the audacity to recommend something to me in the first place is unbelievable.

----------


## arcticcat522

> The real peeve for me is how dirty that range is. Not hatin', just sayin'. - would drive me nuts.



#reallifewithkids



> Heated vinegar storage is a close second.



Who uses the back burners?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Not you, T-Rex.

----------


## SKR

> Who uses the back burners?



I put just about everything in life on the back burner.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

People who "can't lose weight". Until their poor life choices make them so sick they HAVE to change their habits/lifestyle. Well would you look at that, you could have done it THE WHOLE TIME.

Edit - I don't care if you're fat. At all. But don't fuck and say it's impossible because of your metabolism etc etc etc. Get fucked. Make decisions you don't like.

And this concludes today's episode of bodyshaming. Except it's actually shitty lazy attitude shaming. Gotta go, this 2L diet Cola isn't going to drink itself.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Not you, T-Rex.



When nobody comments about what I thought was a really witty and creative post.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> When nobody comments about what I thought was a really witty and creative post.



I tried. But I think that one is too advanced for me.

----------


## ExtraSlow

My shameless begging for validation worked. I have received a compliment through the reps system.

----------


## SKR

> When nobody comments about what I thought was a really witty and creative post.



Not you, T-Reps.

----------


## Maxx Mazda

> People who "can't lose weight". Until their poor life choices make them so sick they HAVE to change their habits/lifestyle. Well would you look at that, you could have done it THE WHOLE TIME.
> 
> Edit - I don't care if you're fat. At all. But don't fuck and say it's impossible because of your metabolism etc etc etc. Get fucked. Make decisions you don't like.
> 
> And this concludes today's episode of bodyshaming. Except it's actually shitty lazy attitude shaming. Gotta go, this 2L diet Cola isn't going to drink itself.



Exactly this. Or the middle aged craft beer drinking men who seem to think that a "dad bod" is what women pine for. Get on a treadmill you fat fucks.

----------


## Buster

> Exactly this. Or the middle aged craft beer drinking men who seem to think that a "dad bod" is what women pine for. Get on a treadmill you fat fucks.



Craft beer and dad bods...both highly over-rated.

----------


## suntan

That fact that ISO weeks start on Monday.

----------


## msommers

> Woman walking dog with a toddler she is getting the kid to deposit junk mail (great loophole, kid cant read no junk mail signs) but its not any old junk mail, no its an NDP flyer



I had a woman, with her ~5-6 year old daughter and her grandmother, knocking on doors asking about their opinion on abortion. They had brochures and everything, and it was clear they were very against abortion and I can only image bringing her daughter as some argumentative piece. Can't recall how many times I told her 'no comment' before I very sternly told her to leave, which she did no problem. But as she's walking away, she looked back at me as I'm still standing in the doorway with utter disgust! Almost busted a gut laughing.

At the same time, I had some contractors setting up to clean the dryer vent on the roof. He comes by and says "what was that all about? Some chick who doesn't like clothes hangers?"

----------


## Swank

:ROFL!:  How do I send the contractor some rep???

----------


## SKR

"Do you have any kids?"

"No."

"That you know of, right!?"

Man you're so cool.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> "Do you have any kids?"
> 
> "No."
> 
> "That you know of, right!?"
> 
> Man you're so cool.



I find that strange how people can ask the kid question out of nowhere. How is it relevant to the conversation? It's not, you just have zero creativity and probably have live laugh love and wine o' clock framed on your townhouse walls.

----------


## bjstare

> I find that strange how people can ask the kid question out of nowhere. How is it relevant to the conversation? It's not, you just have zero creativity and probably have live laugh love and wine o' clock framed on your townhouse walls.



It's just like asking any other question - to try and find common ground to converse on. And believe it or not, kids are by far the biggest (or at least most important) part of most parents' lives, and one of the more interesting/important/fun things to talk about. It's got nothing to do with creativity.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

As long as you don't put them on a plane...

----------


## schurchill39

> As long as you don't put them on a plane...



Or give them pop

----------


## XylathaneGTR

You can give them pop, just know it's a gateway drug and you're going to be ruining their lives (and by extension, all of society).

----------


## littledan

legit though. pop has like 38g of sugar per can and its high-fructose. literally diabetus in a can. I think recommended added sugar per day is like 20g total. 

Things that are bad for you:
Sugar
Seed oils like canola
GMO wheat
Alcohol

in that order.

----------


## suntan

> legit though. pop has like 38g of sugar per can and its high-fructose. literally diabetus in a can. I think recommended added sugar per day is like 20g total. 
> 
> Things that are bad for you:
> Sugar
> Seed oils like canola
> GMO wheat
> Alcohol
> 
> in that order.



Alcohol is a proven carcinogen. Yet #4.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> It's just like asking any other question - to try and find common ground to converse on. And believe it or not, kids are by far the biggest (or at least most important) part of most parents' lives, and one of the more interesting/important/fun things to talk about. It's got nothing to do with creativity.



Sure, but it's like that tired opening line of "what do ya do for work"? The equivalent of the classic airhead server when the debit machine comes out "soooo what are your plans for the rest of the night.." I don't think life is defined by whether or not you have children or how you make a living. Those are generic safe questions that show zero thought.

----------


## Buster

> I don't think life is defined by whether or not you have children or how you make a living.



Basically all of society disagrees with you here.

----------


## max_boost

I usually reply with

No I like my money
No I like my sleep
No I like my freedom

Or bill Maher one - no I didnt like kids when I was a kid so no ahaha

Having said that Ive met a girl who is so rad I totally give it a shot with her but then shes only 50/50 if she even wants them and more so leaning towards no right now so I go back to the top 3 reasons why aha

----------


## Hallowed_point

> Basically all of society disagrees with you here.



Probably. I find the question can be answered best by saying something to the effect of: I had a son but he's in jail for 1st degree. Or I make adult videos for a living. Alternatively, no we can't have children my wife has a problem with her gear.

----------


## killramos

Imagine being so insecure about the question you resort to lying about your non existent children.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> Imagine being so insecure about the question you resort to lying about your non existent children.



 Imagine being so insecure that you spend your entire workday on beyond.ca

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Imagine being so insecure that you spend your entire workday on beyond.ca



I feel so seen.

----------


## killramos

> Imagine being so insecure that you spend your entire workday on beyond.ca



I’m not sure you have a good grasp of the word insecure

----------


## suntan

> Imagine being so insecure that you spend your entire workday on beyond.ca



After I'm done jerking to porn on my tablet what else do you expect me to do?

----------


## Hallowed_point

> Im not sure you have a good grasp of the word insecure



 You should make a thread about this on your reddit.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> Imagine being so insecure that you spend your entire workday on beyond.ca



In honour of "That 90's Show" coming out on Netflix next week;


/s

----------


## max_boost

You guys been reading Michelle Obama?? The light we carry

I want you to know. I see all of you on beyond. As an og member 49 lol

----------


## Buster

gettin' spicey in here!

----------


## killramos

> You should make a thread about this on your reddit.



Ahh the classic hallowed point skin deep but hurt.

Lots of complaints about others, no substance to back it up.

Never change. We enjoy the entertainment.

----------


## Inzane

> Things that are bad for you:
> Sugar
> Seed oils like canola
> *GMO wheat*
> Alcohol
> 
> in that order.



Whats wrong with GMO wheat? Arent you dipping into conspiracy theorist territory with that one?

----------


## Hallowed_point



----------


## 03ozwhip

> Basically all of society disagrees with you here.



Ya let's be honest, all you office guys look down on us blue collars and us blue collars look down on the lesser blue collars lol

It's why the first question out of a new person you meet is " what do you do" so we can judge the fuck out of them, or vice versa.

----------


## DonJuan

> Imagine being so insecure that you spend your entire workday on beyond.ca



I felt so attacked I closed beyond.ca and did 2 hours of actual work. This is a terrible precedence to set.

----------


## Buster

> Ya let's be honest, all you office guys look down on us blue collars and us blue collars look down on the lesser blue collars lol
> 
> It's why the first question out of a new person you meet is " what do you do" so we can judge the fuck out of them, or vice versa.



i dont agree with the system, I'm just saying thats how it is. 

I rarely, if ever, meet someone with an actually interesting job, so usually it's not my preferred topic.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Ya let's be honest, all you office guys look down on us blue collars and us blue collars look down on the lesser blue collars lol
> 
> It's why the first question out of a new person you meet is " what do you do" so we can judge the fuck out of them, or vice versa.



Collar colour doesn't matter. I only do this to BMW drivers with pending severe mechanical issues.

----------


## ExtraSlow

If I knew what I did, I'd do it instead of posting all day on company time.

----------


## killramos

I usually just let power engineers tell me what I do for a living, because apparently it’s exactly the same as them.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I might go back to school and become a Microsoft Certified Systems Engineer.

----------


## max_boost

> i dont agree with the system, I'm just saying thats how it is. 
> 
> I rarely, if ever, meet someone with an actually interesting job, so usually it's not my preferred topic.



Go to beyond meet and asking what your user name is far more exciting  :Big Grin:

----------


## littledan

I used to tell people I was a stay at home dad with no kids

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Dudes who piss standing up in a stall with the door open. Just use the urinal that’s available dude, and not washing your hands after is gross.

----------


## msommers

The mouth breather behind you in the grocery line, who for some reason feels 1' from my back and hitting me with his basket is normal. Wish I could Falcon Punch these idiots

----------


## littledan

> What’s wrong with GMO wheat? Aren’t you dipping into conspiracy theorist territory with that one?




You never go full conspiracy. You just dip the tip. Dip it on in there. But not too deep.

----------


## Disoblige

People who talk about themselves in the third person.

----------


## schurchill39

> Ya let's be honest, all you office guys look down on us blue collars and us blue collars look down on the lesser blue collars lol
> 
> It's why the first question out of a new person you meet is " what do you do" so we can judge the fuck out of them, or vice versa.



ORRRRRRR they are just interested in what you spend the majority of your time doing and its an easy talking point. I'm a white collared soft handed idiot and I think what a lot of my blue collared friends do is pretty cool. New challenges every day, sometimes new locations if they are in the construction trades, a whole different set of problems to solve from what I do. I don't think I've ever met a "white collared" person who looks down on a blue collar role, not saying they don't exist but I think you're greatly exaggerating that. 

With what we've seen in the job market from 2015-2021 I admire anyone who is working ANY job instead of sitting on their ass. I knew a guy who was an engineer and got laid off then went and worked at Cabelas as he was searching for an engineering job again. I think that was awesome because he's a hunter and could learn about the products, be around something that made him happy, while still collecting a pay cheque. Sure its not an ideal situation for him but its better than no income and being lazy. Having never worked retail it was interesting to hear about it and the cool products they had. I definitely got sales guy'ed into buying a few things after that.

My kids idolize the garbage truck drivers and couldn't care less about what we do, or anything any of our white collared friends do. Besides the union part, it seems like it would be a nice stress free job.

Theres obviously a huge insecurity in the blue collared world with this mindset that the rest of the world thinks they are 'lesser than" and I think its silly. There are lots of things you can do in life to make you a scum bag, what you do for work is so far down that list it doesn't even register.

----------


## DonJuan

> just dip the tip. Dip it on in there. But not too deep.



Hey, that's (was) her line. (unrelated to conspiracy theories)

@surchill39 100% Agree. I think light blue is the happy medium; no tie, dusty steel toes under desk. Blue collar workers I find much more interesting to talk to. Finance guys, I need a stiff drink.

----------


## bjstare

I've met far more blue collar guys that look down on and talk shit about white collar people/jobs than vise versa.

----------


## Hallowed_point

I look down on my blue collar brother (literally) as he is 5"9 and I'm 6"1. However, he makes about double my income after OT as a red seal millwright/welder. 

It would be nice to have a job that doesn't involve replying to passive aggressive emails and hearing about Ruthie's grandson. But then again, I wouldn't want to be sent up to the roof of a building in -30 to repair something.

You win some, you lose some.

And yes, I've also met many blue collar types including relatives who think working in an office type job is "women's work" or "easy."

----------


## Buster

It's never occurred to me to care what a blue collar person thinks of my job or me.

----------


## suntan

> And yes, I've also met many blue collar types including relatives who think working in an office type job is "women's work" or "easy."



I mean, it's so easy you can do it from home.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> I mean, it's so easy you can do it from home.



Yup, and they don't seem to understand not all jobs are hourly where you can make substantial money in OT.

----------


## suntan

Just so you know, he makes more money because he's literally working more. I don't consider that a pro.

----------


## bjstare

> It's never occurred to me to care what a blue collar person thinks of my job or me.



Indeed.

Actually, now that I think about it, I also don't care about what white collar people think of my job or me.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> Just so you know, he makes more money because he's literally working more. I don't consider that a pro.



I get that as well, however if you're a salaried employee and have to work 12+ hour days in the busy season you're also working more it's just your hours are devalued due to the nature of your employment agreement. 

BRB, going to SAIT to restart my life.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> ORRRRRRR they are just interested in what you spend the majority of your time doing and its an easy talking point. I'm a white collared soft handed idiot and I think what a lot of my blue collared friends do is pretty cool. New challenges every day, sometimes new locations if they are in the construction trades, a whole different set of problems to solve from what I do. I don't think I've ever met a "white collared" person who looks down on a blue collar role, not saying they don't exist but I think you're greatly exaggerating that. 
> 
> With what we've seen in the job market from 2015-2021 I admire anyone who is working ANY job instead of sitting on their ass. I knew a guy who was an engineer and got laid off then went and worked at Cabelas as he was searching for an engineering job again. I think that was awesome because he's a hunter and could learn about the products, be around something that made him happy, while still collecting a pay cheque. Sure its not an ideal situation for him but its better than no income and being lazy. Having never worked retail it was interesting to hear about it and the cool products they had. I definitely got sales guy'ed into buying a few things after that.
> 
> My kids idolize the garbage truck drivers and couldn't care less about what we do, or anything any of our white collared friends do. Besides the union part, it seems like it would be a nice stress free job.
> 
> Theres obviously a huge insecurity in the blue collared world with this mindset that the rest of the world thinks they are 'lesser than" and I think its silly. There are lots of things you can do in life to make you a scum bag, what you do for work is so far down that list it doesn't even register.



You're a minority in this trust me. I dont look down on anyone that works and takes their job seriously. But I've been in the trades and seen it far too often that the other side looks down on us.

Maybe not all but definitely the majority.

----------


## suntan

> I get that as well, however if you're a salaried employee and have to work 12+ hour days in the busy season you're also working more it's just your hours are devalued due to the nature of your employment agreement.



Try not to have one of those jobs. Or if you do take the equivalent time off.

----------


## Swank

Enjoying my career too much to car about people with jobs.

----------


## Buster

> Indeed.
> 
> Actually, now that I think about it, I also don't care about what white collar people think of my job or me.



have you ever considered a Ridgeline?

----------


## bjstare

> have you ever considered a Ridgeline?



Perhaps you missed it, but I bought a Fiesta. I think I win this round.

----------


## Buster

> Perhaps you missed it, but I bought a Fiesta. I think I win this round.



we would make quite the pair at a car meet

----------


## Hallowed_point

> Perhaps you missed it, but I bought a Fiesta. I think I win this round.



 Wonder if a Fiesta fits in the bed of a ridgeline  :Confused:

----------


## DonJuan

> You're a minority in this trust me. I dont look down on anyone that works and takes their job seriously. But I've been in the trades and seen it far too often that the other side looks down on us.
> 
> Maybe not all but definitely the majority.



The amount of times I've been in this situation:

Foreman: "...this is how the eggheads designed it, but this is how were actually gonna build it"

Me: "HA HA! Fuck those guys and their degrees right?" *sweating*

----------


## killramos

I’m super glad the collar on my shirt is black.

----------


## Buster

I had to google "red seal".

----------


## ExtraSlow

It's the more expensive steak at Sobeys. I didn't even have to google.

----------


## DonJuan

> I had to google "red seal".



Red Seals are easy to spot. They are the ones driving new 3500 trucks with lift kits, 24" mud tires , boats/quads/snowmobiles. Look for the large amounts of black smoke.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Red Seals are easy to spot. They are the ones driving new 3500 trucks with lift kits, 24" mud tires , boats/quads/snowmobiles. Look for the large amounts of black smoke.



I resent that.

- - - Updated - - -




> I had to google "red seal".



You're a real piece of shit

----------


## killramos

You spelled resemble wrong

----------


## Buster

> You're a real piece of shit



I wasn't even joking. I actually had to google it.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> You spelled resemble wrong



Fine at one point had a welding truck like that lol but i wasn't douchey about it lol

Edit: I clearly have a small penis because I drive BMWs instead of a lifted truck.

----------


## DonJuan

> I resent that.



Just stating the obvious  :Big Grin:

----------


## ercchry

A lift kit and 24” tires? Okay, whatever you’re into I guess

----------


## 03ozwhip

> A lift kit and 24” tires? Okay, whatever you’re into I guess



I knew what he meant lol

----------


## Tik-Tok

> A lift kit and 24” tires? Okay, whatever you’re into I guess



Yeehaw!

----------


## DonJuan

> A lift kit and 24” tires? Okay, whatever you’re into I guess



You guys must be SOOOOOO fun at parties

----------


## Hallowed_point

> Red Seals are easy to spot. They are the ones driving new 3500 trucks with lift kits, 24" mud tires , boats/quads/snowmobiles. Look for the large amounts of black smoke.



Or in my brother's case, a 2016 Mercedes GL350 BluTec suv with beige leather interior lmao  :Barf: 

Guy gets clowned on showing up to work but he also knows how to shower and not look like an ex con blue collar person.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Or in my brother's case, a 2016 Mercedes GL350 BluTec suv with beige leather interior lmao 
> 
> Guy gets clowned on showing up to work but he also knows how to shower and not look like an ex con blue collar person.



There it is! Looking down on the blue collar. I see you.

----------


## Buster

What does "looking down on" mean? And why do you care?

----------


## gmc72

> Im super glad the collar on my shirt is black.



You guys are wearing collars?

----------


## 03ozwhip

> What does "looking down on" mean? And why do you care?



You know what it means. No I don't care about what anyone thinks of me, just how people act around me.

All I'm saying is it happens, ive seen it first hand for years, office folk turning their noses up at the workers thinking were all POS. It happens.

Way back in the day, I started at a job just receiving boxes, got promoted to supervisor, then promoted to the office. It took a long time for any of the office folk would actually talk to me about anything other than work related. I was there 5 years.

----------


## Buster

> You know what it means. No I don't care about what anyone thinks of me, just how people act around me.



on the other hand, you _seem_ to care a great deal based on the discussion here.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> on the other hand, you _seem_ to care a great deal based on the discussion here.



I really don't. I do my job and get the fuck out. As long as I get along with my coworkers that's all that matters to me, I don't care about what anyone I dont deal with thinks.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> There it is! Looking down on the blue collar. I see you.



Haha, nah all jokes I prefer dealing with blue collar people vs engineers who think they're the smartest guy in the room on any topic. 

Just don't understand blue collars obsession with tim hortons breakfast wraps and monster energy drinks. 40+ year old guys living off that  :ROFL!: 

And how they destroy office washrooms due to said horrible diet  :Barf:

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Just don't understand blue collars obsession with tim hortons breakfast wraps and monster energy drinks. 40+ year old guys living off that 
> 
> And how they destroy office washrooms due to said horrible diet



That is mostly true lol I exchange monsters with ice capps, only when im on my 7 days off tho lol

----------


## DonJuan

> And how they destroy office washrooms due to said horrible diet



Now this is a pet peeve. This type of diet is what the nuclear waste porto john is for, USE IT!

----------


## Hallowed_point

> Now this is a pet peeve. This type of diet is what the nuclear waste porto john is for, USE IT!



Right! I think this is why there is the animosity between office slaves and blue collars. 

Or the classic trades person clogging the office toilet by dumping hand towels and a 2 foot log inside and walking out without a word.

----------


## suntan

> Right! I think this is why there is the animosity between office slaves and blue collars. 
> 
> Or the classic trades person clogging the office toilet by dumping hand towels and a 2 foot log inside and walking out without a word.



Alpha as fuck.

----------


## Buster

That's a shit white collar job that has bathrooms open and accessable to the blue collars to saunter in at will.

#fakewhitecollars

----------


## Hallowed_point

> That's a shit white collar job that has bathrooms open and accessable to the blue collars to saunter in at will.
> 
> #fakewhitecollars



You know, you're right. Dammit..we gotta do better here.

----------


## suntan

Just lol at not working in a building locked down tighter than a Chinese apartment building with an asymptomatic covid case.

----------


## AndyL

> That's a shit white collar job that has bathrooms open and accessable to the blue collars to saunter in at will.
> 
> #fakewhitecollars



I thought the beyond ballers all had executive bathrooms in their corner offices? 

I am disappoint.

----------


## killramos

I’ve heard Buster doesn’t even let his wife use his executive bathroom.

----------


## Buster

> I’ve heard Buster doesn’t even let his wife use his executive bathroom.



She refuses to go in there.

----------


## bjstare

It's been mentioned in here a dozen times, and probably at least twice by me... but people that flake on kijiji/FB marketplace.

This morning a guy messaged me about something for sale. We agreed on a price (1/2 what I listed it for, but I just want it gone). He showed up and made literally almost 10min of small talk, then when I told him I want to take my kids for a bike ride he mumbled something about the TD e-transfer being down, and he was going to go to a bank around the corner. 45 min later, I messaged to see if he was coming back and he just read it and didn't respond.

It's ok if you don't want the thing anymore you smooth-brained moron, just tell me so I can get on with my day.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Start a Kijiji account and list an M3 in Laguna Seca Blue for $10k. Put his phone number directly in the ad.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Start a Kijiji account and list an M3 in Laguna Seca Blue for $10k. Put his phone number directly in the ad.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> It's been mentioned in here a dozen times, and probably at least twice by me... but people that flake on kijiji/FB marketplace.
> 
> This morning a guy messaged me about something for sale. We agreed on a price (1/2 what I listed it for, but I just want it gone). He showed up and made literally almost 10min of small talk, then when I told him I want to take my kids for a bike ride he mumbled something about the TD e-transfer being down, and he was going to go to a bank around the corner. 45 min later, I messaged to see if he was coming back and he just read it and didn't respond.
> 
> It's ok if you don't want the thing anymore you smooth-brained moron, just tell me so I can get on with my day.



I have another Kijiji grievance. When someone lines up multiple people to look at a vehicle at the same time, trying to incite a bidding war. On top of that if I give you my best number for a vehicle it’s my best number, I’m not sure why they think calling me a day later and asking me to bid higher is going to work?

----------


## Buster

Only give away free things on Kijiji.

----------


## killramos

> Only give away free things on Kijiji.



Free things that are out on the curb first come first serve.

Do not interact with kijiji people

----------


## Buster

> Free things that are out on the curb first come first serve.
> 
> Do not interact with kijiji people



The world is mostly composed of riff raff and the unwashed masses. I work hard to ensure I can minimize my exposure.

----------


## Brent.ff

> Free things that are out on the curb first come first serve.
> 
> Do not interact with kijiji people



This. 

‘Can you deliver that free item to Red Deer?’
‘I just had surgery can you hold this free item for a month’

----------


## bjstare

> The world is mostly composed of riff raff and the unwashed masses. I work hard to ensure I can minimize my exposure.



This is my usual approach. Idk what I was thinking.

----------

